# The official Elite screen thread.



## Alan Gouger

Post all your questions and answers related to Elite screens to this thread.

No sales or marketing. It will be removed. Thank you.


----------



## NewTricks

Anyone have the EZ frame screen???


How do you like its performance??


How does the frame look??


It is hard to tell in online pictures!


----------



## JeffreyTaylor

I have a Da-Lite PermWall from a few years back in my HT, but was helping someone else install a new HT using a Panasonic 700 with and Elite EZ Frame Screen last weekend. The frame is great on the Elite screen (far better that the lower end Da-Lites), but the screen material was flawed to the point of not being usable. It had several scuff marks that were unacceptable. The good sections of the screen looked very good with dark scenes, but showed some banding on bright scenes. I don't know if this would go away after the screen was hung for a period of time (we had just on rolled it and the banding appeared to be from how it was packaged..not sure). When the salesman involved was contacted, he insisted that this has never happened before, so a new screen is on its way. We will have to wait and see on this one.



More Info:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/review.asp?reid=48 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archi.../t-433219.html


----------



## jbuck73

I have a 100" ELite 16:9 pull down Screen that was thrown in for free with my 4805 projector. Frankly for free you cant beat it, there are a few waves in the screen, but when the room is darkened you can only see them, and just barely in extremely bright scenes. I will probably eventually buy an electric tab tensioned screen to use once I get my theatre/entertainment room all set up in the base ment, but for now just using the projector on the cofee table with the screen mounted from the ceiling in front of the entertainemnt stand works great.


----------



## JeffreyTaylor

Screen number two arrived the other day. At first it looked OK, but we couldn't hang it because the new screen required 7 clips where the old one had 6 on each side. Once the clips arived and it was mounted in the frame, it was clear that this screen is simply not worth the money. The new screen had foot prints on it (don't ask me how that happens) and just didn't look right on bright scenes (you could see the screen pattern). It is being sent back and a Da Lite screen is going to be used in its place.


----------



## GATER

Sorry to see the problems with these screens. I have a 94" electric and have been very pleased with it. I have had it for over a year now without any problems. This is my first screen so I can't compare it with the other companies, but I think it was well worth the price.


----------



## RuleOf72

I am interested in an electric screen for my new projector (either Infocus 4805 or Sanyo z3) and would like some feedback on the VMAX electric screens. They are very affordable but how is the quality and how would they work with each of my short list projectors, which will be ceiling mounted.


----------



## caa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RuleOf72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in an electric screen for my new projector (either Infocus 4805 or Sanyo z3) and would like some feedback on the VMAX electric screens. They are very affordable but how is the quality and how would they work with each of my short list projectors, which will be ceiling mounted.



the vmax electric that i've been using for several months has developed modest waves, in the classic V shape. This has been attributed to roller sag on other threads. Other than that, its been reliable, and the adjustment for drop height is nice.


----------



## Duaned

Any word on when the new tensioned screens from Elite will be available?


----------



## crazyscientist

my one seems to short out some how and i got a 1.2 model


----------



## trenchtown

Anyone have experience with this screen ? Is there a better portable solution for around the same cost ?


ELITE SCREENS F84XCH1


----------



## KillRob

I have had the F84XCH1 (a.k.a. Elite ez-Cinema Plus 84") for a little over a month now. I am using it for a home theater setup. I went with a portable model because I want to be able to bring the projector and screen out on movie nights and then hide it all away once the show is over. I really like it. The spring mechanism for pulling up the screen makes it effortless. And its easy to adjust it up and down to fit the various widesrceen formats. The case is all black so there are no light reflections there.


One thing that I do notice with mine is that if I raise the screen too high it begins to loose some of its tension so the screen isn't quite as flat at the lower right. This isn't a problem for me because I don't need to raise it that high. But if you plan to use it for portable presentations where you will need to raise the screen near to the top of its rise (over 30" or so) you may get a bit of waviness at the edges. But then again it may be just my unit.


----------



## KillRob

Let me also say the I like the way the F84XCH1 works much better than tripod type screens. I have used a few trypod screens and they are often a pain because of how much floor space the tripod takes up. The F84XCH1 only needs the width of the screen and about a foot of depth. And its pretty stable. Since the heaviest part is on the floor it seems much less likely to fall over than tripod screens.


----------



## trenchtown

Thanks KillRob - eventually I realized that this is a native 16:9 screen and my BenQ6200 is a native 4:3. So I ended up ordering the DA-LITE 83316 Deluxe Insta-Theater. I'll be using it for the dual purpose of movies and pc games. I hope I'll be as happy with this as you are with the F84XCH1 .


----------



## bionicjay

i have a 100inch 16x9 pull down, no waves and better than any low end draper. best deal for $200 cdn


----------



## J.T.L

I have a 106" EZ frame screen mated with the Panasonic 900. I have been using the combo for about 3 weeks. First projector and screen for me. So far I am extremely happy with the performance/value of the screen. I paid about half the price as a similar sized Carada grey screen. I am very happy with the fit and finish of the frame. The velvet material they use for the frame soaks up the light overspill very nice. As for the screen material...very very occasionally I notice a bit of hot spotting where you can see some of the pebble texture of the screen in an area about 1 foot in diameter. I must stress that this is very occasionally and seems to be only on very brightly lit backgrounds (ie shots of Tatooine or Hoth). I can honestly say that 95-98% of the time the screen does not attract any attention to itself. I am sure there are many screens out there that do not exhibit this type of hotspotting and would be a more accurate screen. However for me the value of the screen (fixed frame, velvet covered, high contrast grey) just could not be beat at this point. I personally have absolutely no itch to upgrade this screen. Mark me as a happy Elite owner.


----------



## tinyv

I have the EZ frame also and see the imperfections in the screen in light scenes. As you stated, most of the time the scenes are not light enough to see this. I did however send in my complaint to Elite and I will be getting replacement material this week. I was told by the rep that they have made another material change to eliminate this condition. I will report back early next week with my findings. Material should be in my possession by the weekend.


Although this problem can be seen, I would not have preferred to spend the extra hundreds of dollars of a different brand. It's certainly not that BIG of an issue to me. If the material turns out to be better, I will let you know and you may want to consider getting newer material through the warranty program from Elite.


Last, this is a very nice screen for the $$. The frame is absolutely beautiful. Other screens that are only a few hundred more have a dreadful looking frame, like that Da-Snap. To get a frame like this, you are talking about another thousand bucks. Not worth it for my budget. I can deal with a little imperfections in light scenes (almost white scenes) for this price.


----------



## deer

Hi,

I purchased an Elite Home series screen (Home100iwh) along with 12V trigger (homedct12) and for some reason the setup did not work.


I tried to hook up the 12V trigger to the screen twice and each time the circuit in the screen blew up and the screen stopped functioning.


I also tried to work with their technical support but no help. they also couldn't figure out why it is happening and suggested me to NOT use 12V trigger with the screen.


Only reason I baught this model because it supports 12V trigger as opposed to VMAX.


Just wondering if anyone had similar experience?


----------



## tinyv

I replaced my screen last night with the naterial that was shipped to me from Elite under warranty. I see the same thing as JTL mentioned in this thread. There is a hot spot that can be seen in very bright scenes directly in front of where you sit. This is not seen 90% of the time and it is not unbearable. There has definitely been an improved in the material since what was shipping back in June. Elite stated this change was made about 1 month ago. The date on my box was September.


Material differences: The material is vinyl with a grained surface. The surface on my older material has a shallow/soft grain. The newer material now has a heavier/deeper grain. My background is engineering from another industry, but I am quite familiar with graining in other applications. Deeper grains definitely hide impurities that could otherwise be seen in plastic parts. I can see how this same logic can apply to screens.


My opinion: If you have budget concerns, get the Elite screens and put the money into the projector. I had a Benq 7700 and replaced it with a Optoma H78. The extra money put into exchanging the projector was well worth it. I can't say a screen different screen would improve the picture that much at all.


Note: Keep in mind that the material for the the EZ frames is not the same material used in the electric screens, pull downs, etc. for Elite. This review is stricly for the material of the EZ frame. I also read a review that stated hot spots is common for vinyl materials. It's something they can reduce and make less noticeable, but it is difficult to eliminate altogether.


----------



## J.T.L

tinyv, thanks very much for your follow up post regarding your screen material. I would also classify the grain on my screen as "course or deeper". I think my screen shipped on Oct 19 or 20 so I would suspect I have the new material but I can't be sure as I have never seen the other material.


Thanks again


Jim


----------



## coolmo

Could someone with a 92" EZ frame measure the overall width? I need a frame that is exactly 86" wide. Also, how does the screen material compare to Da-lite HCCV material. This is my main concern with this screen (screen material, hot spotting).


----------



## Gleep52

I would like to give a review I have from the VMAX100UWV model. That's the 100" electric 4:3 model in black casing.


Shipping - it's huge - box is 9.25 feet long. The thing was packaged incorrectly so the end cap that has the mounting hole on it was broken because it wasn't placed properly in the styrofoam. I called Elitescreens and they have some very awesome tech support/assistance. I was impressed. My new end cap is being sent to me as we speak. For now I have it suspended with coatwire - yeah I know ghetto, but it works










OK so for the screen... setting the vertical limit took me a day before I got to it because the instructions online (nothing useful in the box) and I found out I don't have a type C which is what tigerdirect said it was... oh well - I don't care I suppose - I have a type A according to the instructions. Now that it is set - the thing is absolutely worth every penny - I would have paid double for it. Absolutely wonderful.


Pros:

Electric motor is quiet and stops where you set it at.

Mounting hardware isn't ugly - and wires can be hidden fairly easily.

Screen is bright white and really looks great.

The Smell!










Cons:

Motor is slow - takes approx. 42 seconds for screen to lower and another 42 for it to raise back up. I really don't care about this as long as it keeps working though!









White matte seems to have a type of oil on it in a few spots so things look shinier than they should when white light hits it.... I will be cleaning it soon (once I get the proper mounting hardware)

RF and IR remotes do not work reliably. But I trained my MX500 remote to use the IR codes and it works like a champ everytime. Basically the remotes don't always sense that you pushed the button - they both have build in LEDs but they don't always light up when you hit the button - I think perhaps the circuit board underneath might be out of place or something.

OK - so I like the smell - but my wife doesn't appreciate it at the same level as I do.







It's fading already - only had it down for about 10 hours now.


I am using an Optoma EP719 to shoot an image onto this screen and I love it.


The screen material is thick enough that my super bright blue LED from my Tenor case (HTPC) does not shine through - that's impressive - BUT the material is also so thick that IR signals do not find their way to my components behind the screen either. To get around that I had to order some Xantech stuff - which should be here tomorrow.


I love the screen and would buy it again even if something else comparable was within the same price range by another brand. Elitescreen's service was beyond my expectations.


Plus, no other motorized screen comes close to the price OR quality.


I hope this helps someone in their decisions with these awesome screens.


----------



## GATER




> Quote:
> takes approx. 42 seconds for screen to lower and another 42 for it to raise back up



Thats very odd. I have the 96" home series and lowering and raising takes only about 6-7 seconds each. Have you asked customer service to see if it should take that long.


----------



## Le Fou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GATER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats very odd. I have the 96" home series and lowering and raising takes only about 6-7 seconds each. Have you asked customer service to see if it should take that long.



The VMAX and the Home series use different motors. The VMAX motor is quieter than the Home motor, but considerably slower.


My VMAX100UWH (100" 16:9) takes just over 30 seconds for drop/rise.


----------



## sgibson




Gleep52 said:


> I would like to give a review I have from the VMAX100UWV model. That's the 100" electric 4:3 model in black casing.
> 
> 
> Gleep52:Thanks for a great review. I'm considering replacing my DIY wall mounted screen (viewing area 45"Hx82"Wx92"Diag from 12feet.) with the Elite VMAX100UWH 16:9. My concern is the Infocus SP4805 lens C/L is only 3" from the drop ceiling. The SP4805 is angled up slightly, so that it projects a top screen viewing edge that is 7-1/4" below the ceiling. Since the Elite VMAX100UWH specs 18" of Black Drop at the top, can I adjust the screen to just display the 7-1/4" that I need, instead of the entire 18" top mask, or does it automatically drop the full 18"with no fine adjustments?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> sgibson


----------



## sgibson

Anyone with the Elite VMAX100UWH ??



TIA, sgibson


----------



## Le Fou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone with the Elite VMAX100UWH ??



I have the VMAX100UWH. Both the top and bottom stop positions are adjustable with an appropriately sized allen wrench.


----------



## sajkhan

hi there,


I purchase my first projector this month the Panasonic AE900, and of course didnt bother to calculate throw distance, so the 92" Dalite screen I had from my parents home was too small.


I purchased the VMAX120XWH, and have to say i am a bit disappointed, During bright scenes or fast camera movement, I seem to be able to see the texture of the screen itself. am i doing something wrong?


thanks,


saj


----------



## sgibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Le Fou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the VMAX100UWH. Both the top and bottom stop positions are adjustable with an appropriately sized allen wrench.




Le Fou,


Thank you very much for the info! That helps narrow my choice for replacing DIY screen with an affordable motorized 16x9 screen. What's your thoughts on viewing quality with the VMAX100UWH? Any waves, hot spots?

Regards,

sgibson


----------



## Bobby_K

I just picked up the 92" diag. screen, looked a little cheap at first, slight waving, but once I projected my 4805 it looks great even as close as 10ft.


----------



## Le Fou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on viewing quality with the VMAX100UWH? Any waves, hot spots?



Mine has been in place since late February. No hot spots at all.


About a month ago I started to notice a couple of waves appearing that were related to minor roller sag. I pulled out the aforementioned allen wrench







and tweaked the stop positions by about an inch. Sagging went away.


Downside? Elite doesn't make a "smart" controller for it. No 12v input. It does have a nice combo IR/RF remote receiver, so it's easily enough programmed into your learning remote. The good news is that the connector on the screen is a standard plug, so a home-brew solution isn't out of the question.


Given the fact that this screen was less than 1/3 the price of others, I think it's more than worthy.


----------



## sgibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Le Fou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine has been in place since late February. No hot spots at all.
> 
> 
> About a month ago I started to notice a couple of waves appearing that were related to minor roller sag. I pulled out the aforementioned allen wrench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tweaked the stop positions by about an inch. Sagging went away.
> 
> 
> Downside? Elite doesn't make a "smart" controller for it. No 12v input. It does have a nice combo IR/RF remote receiver, so it's easily enough programmed into your learning remote. The good news is that the connector on the screen is a standard plug, so a home-brew solution isn't out of the question.
> 
> 
> Given the fact that this screen was less than 1/3 the price of others, I think it's more than worthy.



Hello again Le Fou,


Glad to hear there 's no "hot spots" and the minor sagging is user-correctable.

The 1/3 less cost than others makes this motorized screen an attractive option

for replacing fixed-wall DIY screens.


Again, many thanks for your take and tips on this subject. (avsforums is a great place for helping/sharing info for those of us interested in AV stuff.


Regards,

sgibson


----------



## markjos

My impressions, setup, and a problem...


I purchased the 100" 16x9 VMAX this month for my family room. I got it to replace a 90" fixed wall DIY screen because we wanted to hide it away during the day.


It came nicely packed and was very easy to hang from the ceiling with small hooks.


The case is nice and compact, operates smoothly, and the RF remote allows me to hide the bulky receiver unit out of view. We now have a 50" plasma mounted on the wall for the majority of our TV, but when its time to watch a movie the VMAX drops down in front of the plasma for the big screen experience... very impressive effect!


As mentioned by others, the screen takes 30+ seconds to raise/lower. I often hit the raise button and walk away while it rolls up. This seemed to work fine at first, but I recently discovered that when it reaches the top the motor apparently sometimes doesn't stop. It makes a nasty groaning noise for 10 seconds or so, but not something so loud you would hear from another room.


Because I don't usually stick around while its rolling up, I have no idea how often this has happened. After hearing this for the first time this weekend, I tried a few up/down tests and it seems to happen about half the time







(and I stop it immediately). I'm also now noticing dozens of pronounced "ripples" that extend up about 6" from the bottom bar. I didn't notice these initially, so I suspect the overrun at the top might have caused some stretching of the screen surface? The ripples are noticable whenever the camera pans and extremely visible on any channel that has scrolling text across the bottom (espn, cnn, etc).


I'm still using the screen, but I make sure to hit the stop button just before it reaches the top. I realize the up position is adjustable, but the instructions in the manual are noticably different from the ones on elitescreens website for my particular model (Type A) so I have yet to attempt. I didn't buy directly from Elite, but I plan to call the tech support number with my situation and will report back here.


Has anyone here...

- had to adjust the top position from the factory default?

- experienced overrun at the top?

- got noticable ripples at base of screen (only 2 weeks old)?


- mark -


----------



## Gleep52




sgibson said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gleep52* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would like to give a review I have from the VMAX100UWV model. That's the 100" electric 4:3 model in black casing.
> 
> 
> Gleep52:Thanks for a great review. I'm considering replacing my DIY wall mounted screen (viewing area 45"Hx82"Wx92"Diag from 12feet.) with the Elite VMAX100UWH 16:9. My concern is the Infocus SP4805 lens C/L is only 3" from the drop ceiling. The SP4805 is angled up slightly, so that it projects a top screen viewing edge that is 7-1/4" below the ceiling. Since the Elite VMAX100UWH specs 18" of Black Drop at the top, can I adjust the screen to just display the 7-1/4" that I need, instead of the entire 18" top mask, or does it automatically drop the full 18"with no fine adjustments?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> sgibson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 18" black drop at the top is totally adjustable. Very simple too - did mine in about a minute and that was with my anal precision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will work great for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gleep52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Le Fou,
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the info! That helps narrow my choice for replacing DIY screen with an affordable motorized 16x9 screen. What's your thoughts on viewing quality with the VMAX100UWH? Any waves, hot spots?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> sgibson




I sadly announce that with my 100" 4:3 screen - I am finding some waving going on when I sit in the first row in my theatre... first row is about 8 feet away. When I sit in the second row - I do not see the waving hardly at all even when I'm TRYING to see it... the second row is about 12-14 feet away.


I'm pretty sure that it just has to do with the viewing angle being more acute when sitting so close. If I look at it from the side, it still doesn't look too bad. At the bottom few inches of the screen there is some screen pinch and sag in various areas... Anyone know of a simple fix for this?


----------



## Gleep52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markjos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone here...
> 
> - had to adjust the top position from the factory default?
> 
> - experienced overrun at the top?
> 
> - got noticable ripples at base of screen (only 2 weeks old)?
> 
> 
> - mark -



Adjustments - simple... if you have type A - get a 5/32 (I think) and stick it in the bottom hole and turn it little bits and test your new setting with an up stop down command... if you want to adjust the top - tweak the top hole and do the opposite test (down stop up) command. Just remember to be careful with the top one and bottom one when doing the adjustment that you don't go too far the WRONG way... do little tiny tweaks first... that's what I did... after that - smooth sailing.


I have yet to have the problem of overrun. I would suggest tweaking the adjustment - perhaps it is not set completely and the motor skips the setting because it doesn't sense a stop position? I'm unsure.


I've got a few ripples at the base but only one that extends up past a the two inch black border. I've had mine for over a month now. I'm thinking of inventing some type of stretching/tension/bracket mount for it to keep the bottom looking flat and smooth. I noticed when I provide something for the screen's bottom bar to rest on - the ripples (nearly) disappear and there is no more waving.


For that reason, I'm pondering the idea of a "holder" for the bottom bar to fall into place of - like a permenantly mounted U shaped item that would allow the bar to fall into place and rest there... removing the ripples/waving affect... anything have any thoughts on that - think it would work or no?


----------



## hmbeal

Just wondering if any of you EZ frame owners could post any pictures of the frame and screen, some screenshots would be great as well. I can't seem to find any info on the net about these screens but the price is fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Italia_NYC

Well, I have a Sanyo Z3 paired with an Elite HOME100IWH Electric screen, and quite frankly I could not be happier. I have never used another screen before, so really have nothing to compare it with, but in my search for an electric screen, this was the best value out there and came with some good reviews. I've had it now for a little over a year, and still looks and works as good as new!


----------



## Spekter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmbeal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if any of you EZ frame owners could post any pictures of the frame and screen, some screenshots would be great as well. I can't seem to find any info on the net about these screens but the price is fantastic. Thanks.



Im also interested for the screenshot of the frame.


----------



## parboy

I have a 100" fixed frame. I'll try to snap a few pics today when I get home from work. I've been meaning to do it for awhile now, but haven't got around to it.


----------



## parboy

I snapped a quick shot of the screen. Click on my username to the left and select view photo gallery. There are more shots at my HT pics link in my sig.


----------



## hmbeal

Thanks for posting the pictures. I decided to get one myself I'll let you you guys know what I think.


----------



## parboy

No problem. I have a couple screenshots up now in my HT pics album, link in my sig. This was my first attempt at a screenshot, so don't expect much


----------



## arbydog

I have had a VMAX100 for a little over a year. A decent amount of waves have appeared and it looks like some oil have dripped on the screen in several areas. Any suggestions on reducing the waves and removing the oil spots?


----------



## skrhone

I am considering purchasing a Elite VMAX 100UWH screen. According to the spec sheet the viewing size is 49x87 inches with a screen size of 57x91 inches for a total overall size of 60.6x91 inches. This screen also has 18" of Black Drop at the top, so should the total overall be 75 inches.


Thanks


----------



## kilsbm

I received my EzFrame 52" x 92" screen at the weekend and have set it up.


I was missing one pin (needed 22, only had 21 in the box), but managed to use a bolt of the same size which worked.


Question - The material was shipped on a roll, but was folded in the middle. As such there is a faint vertical line in the screen - can't really see it looking straight on but either side of centre you can see it clearly on bright scenes. Elite have told me it should disappear in a couple of days. Has anyone else experienced this ?


Thanks !

-Matt


----------



## Deathwish

I am considering the Elite Screens EZ Fixed Frame R92H 92-Inch 16:9 Format Projection Screen Black Velvet Case


Any comments? its only $350 for a fixed screen


the other option is i have purchased the screen material serperate, and i would have to build a frame (for a fraction of the cost), any thoughts.


----------



## madd for dts es




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kilsbm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my EzFrame 52" x 92" screen at the weekend and have set it up.
> 
> 
> I was missing one pin (needed 22, only had 21 in the box), but managed to use a bolt of the same size which worked.
> 
> 
> Question - The material was shipped on a roll, but was folded in the middle. As such there is a faint vertical line in the screen - can't really see it looking straight on but either side of centre you can see it clearly on bright scenes. Elite have told me it should disappear in a couple of days. Has anyone else experienced this ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> -Matt



Dear Matt,


I just put together mine on thursday, dont see the fold as you did

pulling the screen material was a little nerve racking , but the difference

over a 97x72 wavy pull down was huge i love it. the price was under half

of other maker's like carada or draper. i'm using a panny ae900u.

with an oppo dvd player. i wont be going to the ciniplex again.


----------



## hmbeal

Just thought I would let EZ Frame owners know that Elite is now selling a matte white screen with a 1.1 gain if anyone is interested. I ordered this screen as I thought the gray was to dark for my 4805, when it gets in I will let you know what I think, there is also a 1.5 gain white screen almost a silver white they are thinking of releasing. This high gain white as they call it looks great on the sample I have better than my Graywolf in my opinion. If there is enough interest in the high gain they will produce it for the EZ Frame, But as of now it is not in production for the EZ Frame.


----------



## Deathwish

Are the EZ-Frame screen nice? I am looking at a 92" grey screen (fixed). What do you guys think... it's either that or I frame one myself (I can get white material pretty cheap).


----------



## hmbeal

The frame is very nice couldn't be happier,but the screen I thought was to dark. I ordered the matte white material and am still waiting on this before I make my decision if it is worth it.


----------



## Manic1!

Would you guys still buy a elite screen if it was 3x the price?


----------



## hmbeal




> Quote:
> Would you guys still buy a elite screen if it was 3x the price?




I don't know that I would have bought the Elite if it was 3x the amount, I didn't have that kind of money for a screen so thats why I got the Elite. I would recommend the EZ Frame screen to anyone looking in this price bracket. The build quality is very nice they have great customer service and the EZ frame with the matte white screen produces a beautiful picture. I have tried the Optoma Graywolf and some diy solutions (parkland plastics,durotherm, and some paint mixes) Elite is the one still on my wall.


----------



## wbutter

I just put up the 92" Elite Eazy Frame Screen partnered with my Infocus 4805 in my bedroom.


I am getting really distracted by the very noticable screen grain mostly around the bright spot during lighter scenes. Almost to the point I liked how it looked just displayed on the wall better.


Is there anything I can do to make this more tolerable or did I get the wrong screen for me?


----------



## hmbeal

I have the same screen and projector but I ordered the matte white screen material from Elite and am very happy with the results. I should also note that I'm in a light controlled theater sitting 15ft. back.


----------



## Hyralak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wbutter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just put up the 92" Elite Eazy Frame Screen partnered with my Infocus 4805 in my bedroom.
> 
> 
> I am getting really distracted by the very noticable screen grain mostly around the bright spot during lighter scenes. Almost to the point I liked how it looked just displayed on the wall better.
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do to make this more tolerable or did I get the wrong screen for me?




I have the 106" Elite Eazy Frame Screen partnered with a Panasonic AE900U.


I notice screen grain when watching HD hockey, and one spot almost looks like it is dirty/smudged (I inspected the area with a flashlight and it is indeed clean and free from foreign substances). It also seems to "enhance" vertical banding on the ice surface. I moved the pj while watching hockey to make sure it was the screen and not the pj, it was the screen










I have had it for a few days, no time to watch any movies on it just HD hockey and some HD tv. I am leaning towards getting a different screen all together.


Before my screen arrived I had setup a piece of black out cloth and I didnt notice such anomalies.


I will give it a few more days before giving up on it.


----------



## kilsbm

I am exhanging my material for the matte white to see if it is any better.


With the high contrast grey I wasn't happy with the hotspotting and there were some small areas of discolouration, even though the screen was free of any dirt etc, just like you mention.


However Elite very helpful - I was able to fill out an RMA and they are sending me new material this week to try before I send the old material back.


-Matt


----------



## Bigsmith

Has anyone seen or tried the new Cinetension series of tab-tensioned electric screens? Someone on e*** is selling them for incredible prices, e.g. $600 for a 52" x 92" with grey fabric and both RF and IR remotes. I know some tab tensioned screens are worth the extra cost and others aren't, was wondering if Elite's are any good.


----------



## gusx

Bigsmith,


I was just about to post the same exact thing. The only info that I could find on elite's website about their new cinetension line is in the news section:

http://www.elitescreens.com/whatisnew_cinetension.htm 


It seems that all the 16:9 models are only offered in High Contrast Grey. Anyone have experience with the grey material from Elite? I might go ahead and try it out.


----------



## Bigsmith

Some of the comments on this thread suggest that Elite's gray material is too dark and/or hotspots. Odd that they wouldn't offer this model with matte white material.


----------



## gusx

True ... the comments so far dont seem that great about the screen material. Hopefully some people will chime in with good comments about it


----------



## kilsbm

I received the Matte White material to replace my high contrast grey. The new material is very good - no hotspots, no marks, very clean image.


Would recommend the matte white rather than high contrast grey.


With the matt white material coupled with the good frame construction and I'm now very happy with this screen.


----------



## gusx

hmmm ... thats interesting. According to their website the EZ frame is also only offered in high contrast grey. It might be worth giving them a call to see if they can replace the material in their cinetension screens.


----------



## anam8tr

If anybody is in the market for a Home Elite 120" screen (bought in December 05),I'm looking to sell mine. I'm very happy with the screen but it isn't bright enough for my setup. So if you live in the Los Angeles area and are looking for a screen, let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## JetJock3315

VMAX120XWH Cord Length.


I've order the screen and am roughing in the electrical today. The online manual didn't offer any info about how long the cords are or where they attach to the screen.


Would someone please answer the following questions:


1) When viewing the screen from the seating area, does the cable attach to the right or left of the screen? (I assume it attaches at the end - if not, please correct me)


2) How long is the cable from the screen to the controller box, and from the controller box to the electrical plug? My understanding is that the setup is a two piece cord: this first goes from the screen to the controller switch/IR receiver and then the electical cord plugs into that and goes to the outlet.


UPDATE:


Called Elitescreens today (Monday) and found out-

1)Cable connects to left end of screen

2)Cable from screen to switch is 6'

3)Cable from switch to outlet is 5'


I hope this is of use to someone else!


----------



## HD Theater is it

I have the 92 Elite Gray tab-tension screen and the power cord is behind the drywall. It connects into a box that has an ir port, the first cable is about 5.5ft and the second is just over 6ft. I use the rf control and have had no problems yet, but I have only had it up a month.



DeMarco


----------



## joebarnz

In January, I purchased the EZ Frame 100" w/ the grey material, and I had the same hotspotting problems being reported on this forum (especially while watching HD Hockey.) I sent an RMA to Elite complaining about it. The customer service rep I spoke to explained that they were correcting the problem with a new design that would be available in mid-Febuary.


I received my replacement material last week, and I am happy to report that I have not noticed any hotspotting. I have watched a couple of games of hockey in HD and the picture is near perfect.


----------



## gusx

Demarco: What projector are you using with your screen? Do you find the gray material too dark like some people have reported?


Joebarnz: Did they replace with grey material or white matte?


----------



## HD Theater is it

I am using the X1, will take pics and post, at first I thought it was a little dark, but with a little calibration I think it looks good.


----------



## srthomas21

I just bought two of these...one for me and one for my business partner, to be used with a Panasonic AE900U Projector.


Anybody have any experience with this model or any other Home models?


I will post an initial review when I get them tomorrow but I won't be able to use mine for a couple of months since my home theater is not done yet.


Any thoughts on the Elite Home Series?


Scott


----------



## joebarnz

Gusx-- The replacement material was the grey. They have added a black backing to the screen, which helps stop light from passing through the screen and reflecting off the wall behind the screen.


I have a panny ae900. The screen was a little too dark for the factory settings, but after a little calibration, it looks good.


----------



## Hyralak

Just wanted to say that I have received replacement screen material for my 106" Elite Eazy Frame Screen. In my previous post all issues I had complained about have been resolved with the new material. This time the back side is black material and had a manufacture date of Jan 06. I have watched numerous HD hockey games after installing the new material and I have yet to be distracted by the screen like the previous material.


----------



## humbland

it looks like the tensioned electrics are available in 16x9 matte white and high gain white, at about half the cost of da-lite designs.

does anyone have one. if so, what do you think?

thanks,

eric


----------



## jmschnur

Are there any good reviews of the high contrast grey? What is the gain? Hotspots? etc??

I would like to get the 84" 16x9 protable (floor up) but it is only available with the grey material. DaLite is much more expensive


Joel


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmschnur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any good reviews of the high contrast grey? What is the gain? Hotspots? etc??
> 
> I would like to get the 84" 16x9 protable (floor up) but it is only available with the grey material. DaLite is much more expensive
> 
> 
> Joel



I have the High-Def Grey screen and do not notice any hot spots, the gain. is 1.5 I think and it is 92" electric wall mounted.


----------



## jmschnur

Thanks-I may get one in the fall. Perhaps their quality control is catching up.


Joel


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmschnur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks-I may get one in the fall. Perhaps their quality control is catching up.
> 
> 
> Joel



E-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you some pics of the screen. They are to big to post and I do not feel like trying to make them smaller. I have not had a problem yet, the quality seems to be good, I mounted the power cord and ir/rf sensor behind the wall for a clean look and it works just fine. I paid 580 including shipping for it.


----------



## taxman48

Was thinking of getting the Elite 84" diag. pulldown screen. How do you figure out the seating distance from screen? Is it still: width of screen x 1.5? Also how much down from ceiling are these screens hung? thanks in advance, a very new newbie


----------



## humbland

hi guys,

i talked to elite.

the new tensioned electrics won't be available until 5/06.

they will have white in (16:9).


----------



## HD Theater is it

Hey guys, I have finally posted some pics of the elite screen. My camera is not the best 3.1 so they actually look better than you see. check them out and give me your thoughts. The room is 20x20 and used to be a garage.


----------



## DeathEvil

hi


is anyone using M120UWH ? I'm thinking of buying it but would like to get some feedback on it. I would pick optoma but the biggest they have is 106 and I need 120'. Also a little of topic, will there be a problem projecting 120' from ae900u from 13-14ft? I tried projector calculator but it confuses hell out of me.


Thanks


----------



## joebarnz

Deathevil--



You will have to kick the zoom up, but you will be able to pull off 120" from 13'-14'.


Just curious, how far will your seating be from the screen? We have a 100" screen and sit around 15' from the screen. We originally sat around 12', but it was a bit much. High action scenes were a little stomach churning.


----------



## DeathEvil

I will be sitting from 13feet just like the distance from screen to projector.


Thanks


----------



## jitspoe

I have one of the manual pull-down screens and I think I pulled it down too far. The instructions say to pull it down another 2 inches to get it to retract, but I can only pull it down about an inch and a half more, so it won't retract. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## KillRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmschnur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any good reviews of the high contrast grey? What is the gain? Hotspots? etc??
> 
> I would like to get the 84" 16x9 protable (floor up) but it is only available with the grey material. DaLite is much more expensive
> 
> 
> Joel



I think you are referring to the F84XCH1 which is the portable floor-standing pull-up model with the scissor mechanism.


If you haven't already bought one, I would not reccomend it.


I have had one for almost 7 months and am not happy overall. The design is good and the portablility and pull-up mechanism are great, but the "high-contrast grey" material is poor in my opinion. It is too dark and produces a dim image. And on mine there are dull spots where it looks like something was spilled in the fabric but it doesn't wash off.


I use mine with an Optoma H27 positioned about 13ft back. I have had to fiddle a lot with the calibrations on my projector to get an acceptably bright image with this screen. I plan on moving to a fixed screen using a matte white material soon.


Also, I emailed Elite and asked them what gain the grey F84XCH1 was and the salesman said it was 1.0. I'm not sure I believe him.


There are a lot of complaints in this thread about Elite's grey screens being too dim and I would have to agree.


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KillRob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you are referring to the F84XCH1 which is the portable floor-standing pull-up model with the scissor mechanism.
> 
> 
> If you haven't already bought one, I would not reccomend it.
> 
> 
> I have had one for almost 7 months and am not happy overall. The design is good and the portablility and pull-up mechanism are great, but the "high-contrast grey" material is poor in my opinion. It is too dark and produces a dim image. And on mine there are dull spots where it looks like something was spilled in the fabric but it doesn't wash off.
> 
> 
> I use mine with an Optoma H27 positioned about 13ft back. I have had to fiddle a lot with the calibrations on my projector to get an acceptably bright image with this screen. I plan on moving to a fixed screen using a matte white material soon.
> 
> 
> Also, I emailed Elite and asked them what gain the grey F84XCH1 was and the salesman said it was 1.0. I'm not sure I believe him.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of complaints in this thread about Elite's grey screens being too dim and I would have to agree.



Guys,


I would agree that the HD Grey from Elite or any other manufacturer is up to the individual user. I have it an love it, when I watch CSI Miami it looks crystal clear, when scene shifts to night, the blacks are blacks and that is why I chose this screen. Yes the white will look great, but it has it's trade off's as well. If you have a high power projector, then there is no issue of the dimness as reported by most. SO it's not the screen but the brightness of the projector that determines the picture. I think Elite offers a good product for the price but as with anything, you have to live with the acceptable issues. I think we can all agree to this.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

I'm very intrigued by the new tensioned screen, expecially at the price it is at.


HD, one question, you have the 92" screen. I'm curious how wide the lower bar is? Looking for some additional dimensions and can't seem to find them.


----------



## Mad SKillz

How is the quality of the 92" tensioned screen??


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalypsoCowboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very intrigued by the new tensioned screen, expecially at the price it is at.
> 
> 
> HD, one question, you have the 92" screen. I'm curious how wide the lower bar is? Looking for some additional dimensions and can't seem to find them.



The base is 80" wide, what exactly are you trying to figure out. It flush against the wall and sticks-out 4.5" from the wall. The quality to me is very good and I have no issue to date with it.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

The dimension I'm looking at is the lower bar. The screen should be 45x80 to be the 92" diag. I'm wondering how big the lower bar is. I have my screen coming down between two columns and want to know if the bottom bar will fit between the two columns.



Josh


----------



## HD Theater is it

Maybe I am not understaning you, but the lower bar is 80" wide, what is the distance between the colums?


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

I was thinking your screen was 92" diagonal in 16:9 format. So that would put the visable part of the screen at 45x80. I was thinking you'd add two inches in the middle to the side of that for black around the screen and then the bar would need to extend out beyond that another 3-4 inches so I was thinking the total width for the tension bar across the bottom would be around 90" wide or so.


I didn't understand how your viewing surface on the screen could be 80" wide and the bottom bar also be 80" those dimensions wouldn't allow for any tensioning to be applied.


I have 92" between my columns so the screen would need to fit between the columns.


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalypsoCowboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was thinking your screen was 92" diagonal in 16:9 format. So that would put the visable part of the screen at 45x80. I was thinking you'd add two inches in the middle to the side of that for black around the screen and then the bar would need to extend out beyond that another 3-4 inches so I was thinking the total width for the tension bar across the bottom would be around 90" wide or so.
> 
> 
> I didn't understand how your viewing surface on the screen could be 80" wide and the bottom bar also be 80" those dimensions wouldn't allow for any tensioning to be applied.
> 
> 
> I have 92" between my columns so the screen would need to fit between the columns.



Now I understand what you are asking, sorry. The screen actual size is 65x84, which gives you the viewing angle of 45x80. This size will fit between 92 with 1/2" on each side. I would utilize a laser level with an electric ft. reader, so you the the most reliable measurement. I mounted mine in a 10ft area in the middle.


DeMarco


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

Great, thats the information I was looking for.


----------



## uiowagrad

I recently purchased the EZ Frame R100H screen from Elite. While I love the frame, I have found the screen material to be too dark for my home theater room (like many in this forum). I have contacted Elite about a matte white replacement and am waiting for someone from their sales department to call me back. For those that have replaced their screen, how easy did you find the process? Did Elite charge you for the replacement? I was hoping for an exchange but the one person I spoke to indicated I would probably have to purchase any new screen material.


My projector is a Panasonic PT-AE900U. Another alternative to replacing the screen material would be adjusting the factory settings on the projector - but turning up the brightness just washes out the picture. Does anyone have any recommendations on this front?


Thanks!


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Theater is it* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 92 Elite Gray tab-tension screen and the power cord is behind the drywall. It connects into a box that has an ir port, the first cable is about 5.5ft and the second is just over 6ft. I use the rf control and have had no problems yet, but I have only had it up a month.
> 
> 
> 
> DeMarco




So what's the deal with the tab tensioned electric screens from elite? You can get a 100" screen from them for about $700.00. Are they total junk?

http://www.htmarket.com/tehc.html 


Every other electric tab-tensioned screen is well over $1,000?


Also, are waves virtually eliminated with ALL tab tensioned screens?


Are waves worse with pull down than electric (non -tab tensioned screens)?


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what's the deal with the tab tensioned electric screens from elite? You can get a 100" screen from them for about $700.00. Are they total junk?
> 
> http://www.htmarket.com/tehc.html
> 
> 
> Every other electric tab-tensioned screen is well over $1,000?
> 
> 
> Also, are waves virtually eliminated with ALL tab tensioned screens?
> 
> 
> Are waves worse with pull down than electric (non -tab tensioned screens)?



No, I actually enjoy it very much. I think know that many companies are in the HT market, you are now seeing some very good quality screens. The latest issue from Electronic House evens gives Elite a good review. You no longer have to just rely on Draper, Stewart, and Da-Lite, since they are a little pricy and you are paying for the name just like anything else you buy. What type of projector are you going to utilize and how far back, I don't think you will be disapointed, I haven't been.


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Theater is it* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I actually enjoy it very much. I think know that many companies are in the HT market, you are now seeing some very good quality screens. The latest issue from Electronic House evens gives Elite a good review. You no longer have to just rely on Draper, Stewart, and Da-Lite, since they are a little pricy and you are paying for the name just like anything else you buy. What type of projector are you going to utilize and how far back, I don't think you will be disapointed, I haven't been.



I'm looking at the Optoma H72. It will be ceiling mounted at whatever distance is required for a 106 inch screen. Seating will be at about 11 feet.


My concern is that I thought I read that Saaria and Elite are really the same chinese company -- and Saaria has not had the best reviews.


----------



## HD Theater is it

That may be true that they are both the same company, I sure if you do enough research you will find some connection. Again, I like my screen and have had no problems with the operation and quality so far. But as you know with anything can happen. Elite just offers you an affordable screen with out breaking the bank. Check out www.vmaxscreen.com


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD Theater is it* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That may be true that they are both the same company, I sure if you do enough research you will find some connection. Again, I like my screen and have had no problems with the operation and quality so far. But as you know with anything can happen. Elite just offers you an affordable screen with out breaking the bank. Check out www.vmaxscreen.com



Well I see now that Elite is really Wuxi Cinon (a mainland china manufacturer) -- so perhaps it markets its screen under different U.S. companies.

http://fan1029.en.ec21.com/company_info.html 

http://www.alibaba.com/company/10001302.html 


Here is the website of the company that actually makes the screens (but I can't read anything):

http://www.cinon.com/ 



I guess that's why they are so much cheaper -- everything made in China is cheaper these days.


----------



## djarchow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what's the deal with the tab tensioned electric screens from elite? You can get a 100" screen from them for about $700.00. Are they total junk?
> 
> 
> Every other electric tab-tensioned screen is well over $1,000?
> 
> 
> Also, are waves virtually eliminated with ALL tab tensioned screens?
> 
> 
> Are waves worse with pull down than electric (non -tab tensioned screens)?



Elite is releasing a new version of the Cinitension screens. The new model numbers will have an 01 on the end. The first batch are supposed to be in yet this month. They are going to have an upgraded case (same as the Home line) and the fabric choices have expanded. The high contrast gray screen material is a lighter color than before and they are adding a 12v trigger. I was told however that the batch coming in this month won't have the 12 v trigger.


When I receive mine I will post some comments.


Regards,


Dennis


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djarchow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Elite is releasing a new version of the Cinitension screens. The new model numbers will have an 01 on the end. The first batch are supposed to be in yet this month. They are going to have an upgraded case (same as the Home line) and the fabric choices have expanded. The high contrast gray screen material is a lighter color than before and they are adding a 12v trigger. I was told however that the batch coming in this month won't have the 12 v trigger.
> 
> 
> When I receive mine I will post some comments.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Dennis



Thanks for the info -- by the way, how did you get the info?


Also, will the pricing be staying the same or going up with the new cine tension screens?


----------



## caesar1

Am I reading this right in that the Elite Cine Tension is not "tab tensioned":

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache...s&ct=clnk&cd=1 



It appears that tension is only vertically, not horizontally. I understand that true "tab tension" has tension both ways, not just one.


So I'm wondering if this will eliminate waves or not?


----------



## djarchow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info -- by the way, how did you get the info?
> 
> 
> Also, will the pricing be staying the same or going up with the new cine tension screens?



I had ordered one as a package with my Optoma HD72. I had some questions about the screen material and emailed Elite and they gave me the information. The press release is also posted on their website.


As for the price, I don't know. I had to pay an additional $50 to get the high contrast grey as the package price I got was for the high gain material and the old version. So I don't know if the price difference was because of the new version, the change in the material, or something else.


Regards,


Dennis


----------



## caesar1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djarchow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had ordered one as a package with my Optoma HD72. I had some questions about the screen material and emailed Elite and they gave me the information. The press release is also posted on their website.
> 
> 
> As for the price, I don't know. I had to pay an additional $50 to get the high contrast grey as the package price I got was for the high gain material and the old version. So I don't know if the price difference was because of the new version, the change in the material, or something else.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Dennis



Let us know if it is truly "tab tensioned" -- as I think it is only vertically (not horizontally) tensioned. Which helps with curling on edges, but not sure if it stops waves 100%.


----------



## djarchow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caesar1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I reading this right in that the Elite Cine Tension is not "tab tensioned":
> 
> 
> It appears that tension is only vertically, not horizontally. I understand that true "tab tension" has tension both ways, not just one.
> 
> 
> So I'm wondering if this will eliminate waves or not?



If you look at the pictures, the elastic curves out at the top and bottom of the screen which applies horizontal tension to the screen. This is how the tensioned screens from other companies work as well.


Regards,


Dennis


----------



## iceman56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uiowagrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the EZ Frame R100H screen from Elite. While I love the frame, I have found the screen material to be too dark for my home theater room (like many in this forum). I have contacted Elite about a matte white replacement and am waiting for someone from their sales department to call me back. For those that have replaced their screen, how easy did you find the process? Did Elite charge you for the replacement? I was hoping for an exchange but the one person I spoke to indicated I would probably have to purchase any new screen material.
> 
> 
> My projector is a Panasonic PT-AE900U. Another alternative to replacing the screen material would be adjusting the factory settings on the projector - but turning up the brightness just washes out the picture. Does anyone have any recommendations on this front?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I use the Easy frame R106H with the panny AE900U. My theater room has dark walls with a light ceiling and some ambient light enters the room in the day time. The retailer I purchased the projector from as well Elite suggested the high contrast grey screen and I have been extremely happy with it. I tuned the projector using the Avia disk and I have the brightness turned way down and the images are spectacular, even in the day time. The blacks are dark and rich. I did have problems with my original screen material (discussed by other members earlier in this forum) and Elite replaced it with the new material with the black backing and like I said the image is spectacular!


----------



## FremontRich

Anyone else purchased the Elite Cinetension screen? I'm interested in the 92" Matte White screen and I'd like to hear any reports about it.


----------



## djarchow

I received my new Cinetension screen last week and have been trying unsuccessfully to get my URC/HTM MX-700 (or any learning remote for that matter) to learn the elite IR codes. The supplied remote works fine but I want to tie the screen raise and lower commands in with my other macros.


I found a pronto .ccf file for Elite screens over at remote central but these codes didn't work. Also one of the members there emailed me his codes for an elite screen from an mx-850 but these didn't work either.


So I was hoping someone here might have managed to get their learning remote to learn the Cinetension codes and could share some tips, or the actual codes if possible.


Thanks for any help,


Kind regards,


Dennis


----------



## egcarter

Elite Screens now has CinemaScope (2.35:1) aspect ratio screens in their fixed EZFrame series. They ship in October.


Size MSRP


96" $899

103" $1199

115" $1399

125" $1499

138" $1699



Eric


----------



## coolcoach2u

Anyone know anything about the HDTV 16X9 Tripod Screens? I might have to go with a portable 106" or 120" screen, and if I do, I would like to purchase the Elite Tripod Series, providing they are a decent product.


----------



## Mayor Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcoach2u* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about the HDTV 16X9 Tripod Screens? I might have to go with a portable 106" or 120" screen, and if I do, I would like to purchase the Elite Tripod Series, providing they are a decent product.



Elite actually makes tripod and floor pull up screens. I have one of the floor pull up models for travelling presentations and they beat the tripod on all fronts except price and the fact that the tripod does have a few inches of a height advantage. Other than that, the floor pull ups are lighter, less cumbersome and alot easier to set up. Maybe I am a little bit of a clutz but I have never found an easy and graceful way to set up a tripod screen. My F100XWV1 is compact enough to be stashed in my hall closet but totally dominates the room once I set it up. An elite rep once described my screen as something that can be set up with about the same speed as opening an umbrella and they are right. It has a mechanism that allows me to set it down, open the lid and pull up the screen. That is it. It stays all by itself. I have gotten alot of compliments on it and I am pretty pleased with it myself. Pretty good stuff.


-Dave


----------



## ezelkow1

Just wondering how long have you had that pull-up screen, have you noticed any problems with it like waves or anything else that some other people in this forum have mentioned? I am pretty much in the same boat as the above poster, looking for a 120in tripod or pull-up


----------



## FremontRich

My CineTension High Contrast Gray screen has arrived!! But I'm a little puzzled by the hardware which came with it. The aluminum bolts with both ends threaded can accept a round nut or a hex hd nut. My question is which nut goes to the screen and which to the hanger. Both fit either so I'm confused but I suspect it doesn't matter! BTW, the screen is heavy!!


----------



## drewman75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My CineTension High Contrast Gray screen has arrived!! But I'm a little puzzled by the hardware which came with it. The aluminum bolts with both ends threaded can accept a round nut or a hex hd nut. My question is which nut goes to the screen and which to the hanger. Both fit either so I'm confused but I suspect it doesn't matter! BTW, the screen is heavy!!




Hi FremontRich,

Doesn't matter which nut goes to which. Also, I agree. The screen was much heavier than I anticipated as well. I ended up putting the L brackets on studs and used much heavier duty wood screws than were supplied. I had little confidence in using drywall anchors to hold this thing up. I had visions of it eventually toppling and taking large chunks of my drywall with it.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Hi, guys. This might be my first post here (I don't recall) although I've been a member for a suprisingly long time. I just had a question/comment: I recently decided to try an Elite screen in the 84" size and was very disappointed. There are several discolorations/scuffs/smudges on it and I see banding and artifacts that aren't there with the picture projected onto other surfaces. My notion was to save a few bucks over the Da-Lite's I've used in the past, but now I'm feeling 'penny-wise-but-pound-foolish.'


My screen also came with very minimal instructions and seems to be fairly flimsy compared to some other brands. The color seems a bit 'off', too. If anyone else here has an Elite screen, can you tell me whether I just got a bum one or if this is typical?


----------



## HD Theater is it




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Babcock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, guys. This might be my first post here (I don't recall) although I've been a member for a suprisingly long time. I just had a question/comment: I recently decided to try an Elite screen in the 84" size and was very disappointed. There are several discolorations/scuffs/smudges on it and I see banding and artifacts that aren't there with the picture projected onto other surfaces. My notion was to save a few bucks over the Da-Lite's I've used in the past, but now I'm feeling 'penny-wise-but-pound-foolish.'
> 
> 
> My screen also came with very minimal instructions and seems to be fairly flimsy compared to some other brands. The color seems a bit 'off', too. If anyone else here has an Elite screen, can you tell me whether I just got a bum one or if this is typical?




What type of Elite Screen did you get, how was it shipped, wall mount, motorized, tri-pod? Call and send it back for a replacement, I have a motorized t-t screen and love it with no problems. As for the instructions, simple and straight forward.


----------



## Rob Babcock

The literature accompanying the screen didn't mention the material at all, nor did the advertising. It wasn't til later that I realized they even made more than one type. By now it's too late to return it, but I'm not really complaining- it was an inexpensive pulldown type with a black case. I'll probably razor it out of the enclosure and build a frame to smooth it out, just to see how well it works.


I'm glad that my screen was atypical. Did you find yours to be of heavier material? I imagine if you had a frame to keep it taut the thickness is irrelevant, but my pull down model is too thin and light to hang properly in my install.


Of greater concern, IMOHO, is that whatever the material is doesn't have very good texture or color. I wonder what the gain is- it seems to have a more noticable hotspot than I'd have expected.


----------



## artyusmce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My CineTension High Contrast Gray screen has arrived!! But I'm a little puzzled by the hardware which came with it. The aluminum bolts with both ends threaded can accept a round nut or a hex hd nut. My question is which nut goes to the screen and which to the hanger. Both fit either so I'm confused but I suspect it doesn't matter! BTW, the screen is heavy!!




Hety fremont rich, how is your screen no post in a while are you watching it 24/7 pleas let us know your review thanks


----------



## richlo

Well - I received my Elite Cinetension 100" HCGrey screen...and boy nobody is kidding this thing is pretty heavy and you will certainly need two to put it up..As far as the instructions goes..I give ELITE and huge F-grade, it a waste of time of even looking at it..thanks to Jason for reviewing this screen, all you have to do is look at his review and the mounting makes alot of sense...I had trouble trying to figure out how to drop for an ALMOST maximum 16" top drop, because by default they have it set to 6"..I quick call to Elite and it was resolve..All you have to do, is look at the front of the screen on the left side, where the motor is at, look underneath where the screen is at and you will see two yellow 5/32 (I think) Hex adjustment screws, there is one that is easy to get to and then there is one that is NOT easy to get to - the hard one is the one you need to adjust (dont touch the easy one - shame on ELITE on this), never the less, all you need to do is grab a small Allen wrench (smaller than the hole) and if you dial Clockwise a full turn (very easy - just you will have to hold the screen back with your other hand), with the screen up, a full turn or so of the adjustment screw will give you an extra 1/2 drop (well kinda), you will need to bring down the screen up and down everytime to see where you are at, I kinda cheated and did more than one turn a couple of times (not the wisest thing but I was okay), but nothing crazy, and I got where I needed to..btw...be aware that going up and down with the screen continuoulsy, the screen motor will shut down on you temporarily so that it does not over heat (protection built in), I freaked out and called Elite as I was talking to the tech, he explained it to me, and the screen went up..


The motor is not probably the quietest ( I heard a Stewart that sounded the same to me), but seriously, I dont really care, what I care for is a tight looking tab tenstion motorized screen - no waves - and boy this looks like AWESOME...the one thing that does bother me - is that the bottom of the screen the bar is heavy metal, the 4" (or so) casing is metal - so when it rolls back up - and you hear the CLANK of metal touching each other, Id wish they would have made the casing of some heavy duty plastic instead of metal for this reason alone, but the work around this is to bring your screen up and stop right before it gets ALL THE WAY in...


So - how does it look - INCREDIBLE - I know Jason here at AVS reviewed it and mentioned that it was one of the darket grey screens he has seen - but that didnt seem to be the case for me - actually to me it seem much light that what I have seen..No hotspotting - no drop in picture quality, up, down, left, right...I am completely amazed by it..I will NEVER get a pulldown non-tension screen - I just cant stand waves...


I currently have it mated with a new Mits3000U - I just think for my situation - not complete light control but I do only view at night - it works beyond expectations- and for the price that AVS (thanks JASON) gave to me - I will seriously tell anyone who is on a budget or even not on a budget - give it a try - I do not think that for the price difference between this and even the entry level Da-Lite electric screens - it can be beat...


----------



## htpartyshack

Wow - wish I had read this thread before installing my 106 electric tab-tensioned. It did indeed take a while to figure out the proper bolt usage. I had to remove two washers to get things to work out. Used two massive lag bolts straight into the ceiling rafters. Yes, it is heavy, but it can be installed by one person







.


Okay, now it's up, and with my Panny AE900 I think the gray screen is too dark. Directv HD is almost unwatchable for shows like Law and Order or anything with night scenes. I have the bulb set on high, which should be unnecessary. The brightness is still set at the factory default.


I originally was just going to go with the pj/screen, but because the screen blocks some cabinets when down and my rooom has some day time ambient light I am also going to add a 61-inch DLP. Therefore, the pj will likely only be used at night in total darkness.


Should I go for the matte white? I wonder if Elite will make a reasonable swap? Any input would be appreciated.


I will also consider selling the Elite and going for a Dalite high power, which seems to be a favorite around here.


----------



## richlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will also consider selling the Elite and going for a Dalite high power, which seems to be a favorite around here.



HiPower is very popular but I will never go untensioned - I cant live with waves..unless you plan to leave it down for the most part, any untension will probably develop waves...I just cant live with that..another option is to look out of SMX screens, they are about to rollout some electronic tension screens (I think)


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richlo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HiPower is very popular but I will never go untensioned



Good point - there is a trade-off, and maybe the matte white tt elite will be a good compromise. But even with the tt I am already noticing a few wrinkles in the bottom corners.


Oh, and I agree that the user's manual is junk. Most likely the absolute worst I have seen in a long time. They don't even mention how one adjusts the stops.


I have had my screen for about two months - any experience how elite has handled a swap? I would assume with the electric that they would not just send new material, but they would have to swap out the entire unit.


----------



## richlo

have you tried adjusting the tension..on the Elite there is on each corner at the bottom


----------



## htpartyshack

I will give it a try . . . like I said had it a couple of months but only it had it up for a few weeks so have not messed around with that yet. Thanks.


----------



## samwise7

Hi guys, I'm new to front projection and I need some help here, I'm about to purchase a 92 inch silvermax motorized model that I'm planning to pair up with an optoma hd70. I found at an incredible price at an e-vendor called pcandstuff.com. Has anyone dealt with this e-vendor and are they reliable? Anyone else using this screen that can give me thier impressions?


Thanks

Jose


----------



## richlo

Hi samwise -


You might want to post a seperate thread, this is for ELITE screens only..


----------



## samwise7

The silvermax IS an Elitescreen. Its the high contrast grey version of the vmax.


----------



## vvbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good point - there is a trade-off, and maybe the matte white tt elite will be a good compromise. But even with the tt I am already noticing a few wrinkles in the bottom corners.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I agree that the user's manual is junk. Most likely the absolute worst I have seen in a long time. They don't even mention how one adjusts the stops.
> 
> 
> I have had my screen for about two months - any experience how elite has handled a swap? I would assume with the electric that they would not just send new material, but they would have to swap out the entire unit.




htpartyshack,

i bought elite te100hc1 (high contract gray, tensioned, motorized) 100" for the panny pt-ax100u and find it very dark too. I spent only a few days with it but I don't see any major improvements over my light colored wall at all! the wall seems even sharper to me at some scenes. I'll call elite next week to discuss the screen materials but so far I can't reccomend elite screens (high contract gray).

I'm having problems to control it with Harmony 890 remote, learning the codes doesn't work also. I'll keep you posted on my conversation with elite. Did you hear anything back from them on your case?

Thanks


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vvbox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having problems to control it with Harmony 890 remote, learning the codes doesn't work also. I'll keep you posted on my conversation with elite. Did you hear anything back from them on your case?
> 
> Thanks



No luck with Elite really. I had a problem with my screen and the control box was damaged so I contacted their support line. They agreed to replace it, but when I first spoke to them I had not firmly concluded I wanted the white. I had not heard back from them for a couple of weeks so I called only to find they had just shipped a replacement, in gray of course. So the new one was on the way. I asked if it hadn't already been shipped if they could have sent a matte white instead, and the tech said he is only authorized to send out the same screen as a warranty replacement. I really cannot stand it when companies make rules for their own sake to the detriment of their customers. Anyway, I digress.


The new one arrived Friday and the end of the box is trashed. I had actually planned to sell that one on ebay as a brand new in the box unit, and use that money to re-order a matte white.


Now I don't know what to do . . . and the dealer I bought the screen from will only give me $400 if I return the new one and exchange it for a matte white, and that's after I pay for return shipping of a whopping $150.


Sheesh.


----------



## vvbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to do . . . and the dealer I bought the screen from will only give me $400 if I return the new one and exchange it for a matte white, and that's after I pay for return shipping of a whopping $150.
> 
> 
> Sheesh.



The Elite dealer will replace the screen for free for me, I'm waiting for the RMA#.

BTW, Elite representative mentioned that in January they will be getting new screen materials, you may want to wait for a higher gain screens


----------



## htpartyshack

Good deal, I wish my dealer were that accommodating. Do you mind sharing the name of the dealer? If not here, please PM me. Thanks.


Also, did you ever get the control box to work with your harmony remote? I have not even tried yet, but I have a Home Theater Master MX-500.


----------



## djarchow

I have a Home Theater Master (HTM) mx-700 and had problems learing the codes as well. However I used another universal remote to learn them (The remote for my Anthem AVM20) and then used that remote to teach them to my HTM remote.


----------



## vvbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good deal, I wish my dealer were that accommodating. Do you mind sharing the name of the dealer? If not here, please PM me. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Also, did you ever get the control box to work with your harmony remote? I have not even tried yet, but I have a Home Theater Master MX-500.



see $rojection $holesale website. Screen works fine once I relearned the codes.


----------



## ar7499




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vvbox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i bought elite te100hc1 (high contract gray, tensioned, motorized) 100" for the panny pt-ax100u and find it very dark too. I spent only a few days with it but I don't see any major improvements over my light colored wall at all! the wall seems even sharper to me at some scenes. I'll call elite next week to discuss the screen materials but so far I can't reccomend elite screens (high contract gray).




vvbox


I was also planning on pairing the ax100 with the elite hc gray screen. It seems like a great combo because of the panny's high brightness... Are you still unhappy with the picture? I think I need a low gain, darker screen, because I will have times when watching with some room lighting on. I don't want to pay up for a da-lite or other screen if I don't have to, but I don't want to throw money away on something that looks bad either.


thanks for the input,


ar


----------



## vvbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ar7499* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> vvbox
> 
> 
> I was also planning on pairing the ax100 with the elite hc gray screen. It seems like a great combo because of the panny's high brightness... Are you still unhappy with the picture? I think I need a low gain, darker screen, because I will have times when watching with some room lighting on. I don't want to pay up for a da-lite or other screen if I don't have to, but I don't want to throw money away on something that looks bad either.
> 
> 
> thanks for the input,
> 
> 
> ar



in my room setup the projector is installed 19' away from the screen (100") and ambient light comes from the back also. I was hoping for a plasma like bright image but because the of those combinations I'm loosing a lot of lumens so gray is not an option form me. I brought a sample of carada's screen material from the local dealer and it looked way brighter comparing to elite's gray. I'll change to elite's white as I need a motorized screen and let you know the results.


----------



## jrod9707

Hey guys after buying the panny 100 I'm on a budget. The room is a 12x12 all white thats why I was thinking about going to the grey, but as other guys have said that it makes the colors look really dark I don't think I want to. Which is kind of weird that Art at projector reviews said the gray is a good match for this projector. Would you guys say I'm better off going with white? I'll be buying the cheaper pulldown screen(screen will always be pulled down in a lower corner room)


----------



## vvbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrod9707* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys after buying the panny 100 I'm on a budget. The room is a 12x12 all white thats why I was thinking about going to the grey, but as other guys have said that it makes the colors look really dark I don't think I want to. Which is kind of weird that Art at projector reviews said the gray is a good match for this projector. Would you guys say I'm better off going with white? I'll be buying the cheaper pulldown screen(screen will always be pulled down in a lower corner room)



yes, gray is good for a night viewing without ambient lights. It looks great on Cinema1 setting with panny - very movie like; but once you have some ambient lights on the image it dimms a lot. but please remember that my projector is installed 19' from the screen and I'm loosing 30-40% of its brightness because of it, and I like very bright images for games and computer connections also. i didn't have a chance to compare Elite's gray to any other gray materials on the market but as I said my bright wall is similar in the picture quality. I would suggest get a couple of screen samples from a local dealer and see what works best for you, they usually offer it for free. let us know if you find any good combination.

Thanks


----------



## fdwizard1

Happy Thanksgiving,


Has anyone paired the ELITE 106 HC with an OPTOMA HD72? I'm planning on buying the HD72 and was trying to decide between their GreyWolfII 106 or the ELITE 106. Both fixed frame.


Any thoughts


----------



## fdwizard1

Happy Thanksgiving,


Has anyone paired the ELITE 106 HC with an OPTOMA HD72? I'm planning on buying the HD72 and was trying to decide between their GreyWolfII 106 or the ELITE 106. Both fixed frame.


Any thoughts


----------



## kimd

Our DIY screen was supposed to be temporary. That was almost three years ago.


It took me forever to decide on a "real" screen. I ordered the 106" Elite Cinetension in mid-November. The night before Thanksgiving, we hung it from our ceiling. Sat down and pressed the button. Nothing happened.


On Thanksgiving we hung our old DIY screen from our new 106" Elite screen.


I'm waiting for a replacement wall kit. I had to pay to ship the defective wall kit back. It wasn't a lot of money but it just seems wrong to me. I would rather have paid that money up front for them to test it before it got shipped.


----------



## mizzoutigers

I am trying to decide what screen to buy for my HD1000. I have narrowed it down to the Elite Cinetension electrc screen at 92" or 100" in either matte white, high contrast white, or high contrast grey. My walls will be dark, but my ceiling is white. I will be ceiling mounting the HD1000 approx 13 feet from the screen on an 8 foot ceiling and be seated approx 15 feet from the screen. Should I go 92" or 100" with this set up? Which one will result in the best screen height due to the offset? Also, should I go grey or white. I was going to go grey due to the high lumens, but I read somewhere that the Elite HC grey is too dark and results in a dark image in some situations. Anybody have any advice. Thanks.


----------



## htpartyshack

hey mizzou - for screen size go IMO for the 100 - I am 17 feet from my 106 and it is definitely not too big, and could be a tad larger. You are mounting the proj on the ceiling in front of the seating area? I would think that would be distracting with the noise and some light that comes out of the side of the projector. The grey is too dark for me, but I have not directly compared it to the white.


----------



## kimd

The replacement wall kit arrived Saturday afternoon. Plugged it in and voila. It worked!


I put in Goblet of Fire. The opening scenes are so dark. With the DIY screen, it was hard to tell where the snake ended and the dark hallway began. With the Elite screen, the difference was obvious. I'm a happy camper.


- Kim


----------



## htpartyshack

Kim - glad to hear it's working. Did you get the high contrast gray or the white screen?


----------



## Hyralak

I have a high contrast gray fixed screen from Elite. after 9 months of viewing it coupled with a panasonic ae900u i would say its a little dark on the colors. I have uncontrolled light entering the theatre room in the early afternoon and the screen seems to do ok with the light, but colors are too dark at any time it seems.


----------



## kimd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kim - glad to hear it's working. Did you get the high contrast gray or the white screen?



High contrast grey.


Some day, I'd like to have a dedicated home theater.


Our projector is in a multi-purpose room on our second floor. Five windows on one side of the room and a stairwell on the other. Ambient light is an issue. Grey works.


I'm satisfied with the Elite Cinetension. For now.


- Kim


----------



## HD Theater is it

Guys-


I haven't posted in a while, but I have the high Contrast Grey Screen and have been happy for about 10 months now. I think your screen depends on a lot of variables, but the most important is you and your room.


----------



## Dregun

I purchased the Panny 900u and a 94" Elite Tab Tensioned HCG screen the same day without doing any research into the quality of Elite.... I got lucky!!! I researched the Panny and researched the types of screens and figured a HCG would be my best bet.


First I would like to say that my viewing environment is NOT what you would call optimal by any means. I have 4 very large windows surrounded by white walls a white ceiling and light carpeting. My girlfriend does not like such high contrast lighting so she wants even ambient light on during viewing when its night time. I placed my projector just 10.3 feet from my screen ceiling mounted using almost all of the zoom available on the Panny. My seating is 13 feet from my screen and to my surprise having the projector in front of my seating is not very distracting. I figured I needed to keep as much light from the projector as I could.


My installation with the screen unfortunately wasn't quite as enduring as my viewing of it...for the most part. I had to drill a hole into the case of my screen so I could adjust the hex screw for my drop down height. Then I realized after measuring the actual screen itself that I have an extra 1.4 inches vertical; instead of being 45X80 I have 46.4X80. I decided not to send the screen back and am living with the abnormal size of the screen.


So how do I like the screen? Considering all the disadvantages facing my setup I don't think I could be much happier with my setup. Even with the christmas tree lights now brighting up the room I can't help but appreciate what I'm seeing in front of me. For less then $2,000 I was able to get a 94" Motorized Tab tension screen and a HD projector that looks stunning during Monday Night Football. My GF parents have a 48" Plasma that they paid 2x as much for and they LOVE watching my setup over their own.


I have been recommending this type of setup for anyone looking into buying a new TV. You honestly can't beat the Size and Quality for the price of this setup compared to a LCD or Plasma TV. Only down factor is the bulb replacement, but in my opinion its worth it. My last setup was a Sony RPTV that I paid 3k for, not long after I purchased it I viewed my first FP setup and kicked myself.


----------



## skanan

FYI: I just got off the phone with elite screens after talking to sales person. I'll summarize the material used in Elite screen here. They are not the same info as on the web site.


The manual screen high contrast grey used the same material as silvermax series. They have screen gain 0.9 and darker than HC grey used in Elite Cinetension and ezFRame. The Elite Cinetension has screen gain of 1.1.


The manual, Vmax, ezCinema, ezCinema+, tripod series share the same matte white screen with gain of 1.1 . The side view angle is 50 degree.


The Vmax plus has Matte White-Fiberglass screen.


The home series matte white has fiberglass reenforced. The gain is 1.1 with 50 degree side view angle.


The matte white in Elite silver frame use tension high gain white material. The gain is 1.5 with side view angle 60 degree.


Cinetension, EZFrame, QuickFold use same tension matte white. The view angle is 100 degree with gain 1.1


----------



## hhbarnes

Has anyone paired a Mistu HD1000U with the Elite M100XWH-E24?


Starting out and have not ordered either but looking for experiences with this screen. Given the offset of the HD1000U and the secondary room that would be used for this configuration(92" ceiling), I need the extra drop this screen offers. Only offered in MW so no option for gray. Curious on others experience and if any, the depth, height of the case. Every inch counts here and modeling it now on a 4"X4" depth/height.


Thanks,


Ham


----------



## dseeburg

I just bought the Panasonic PT-AE1000U projector and im trying to find a good screen so i was looking at these elite screens and i was thinking of going with the 100" one in the fixed frame model, is this a good idea?


----------



## oliverlim

Can anyone with the Cinetension model tell me whats the max drop from the bottom of the case to the top of the 16:9 screen they can get?


Oliver


----------



## Bertola

drop is 18". I just asked Elite. Just Ordered a 120" 16x9 Cinetention for my dad's theater.


----------



## oliverlim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bertola* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> drop is 18". I just asked Elite. Just Ordered a 120" 16x9 Cinetention for my dad's theater.




Great! Thats what I need. Thanks!


Oliver


----------



## Bobby_K

my screen decided to drop 2 inches.


I went away for the holidays for a week, and came home to find that my elite screen had dropped 2 inches and the recoil no longer works.


The screen was first installed in a basement theater and remained in down position for about a year. I recently moved, and the recoil was working fine. It has been in down position in my new home for about 2 months.


Either the maintenance guys who where working on the plumbing while I was away messed with it, or something inside let go. I doubt the maintenance guys touched it, since they work for me and its just not a likely scenario.


So I am sort of stumped. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## mehall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dseeburg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the Panasonic PT-AE1000U projector and im trying to find a good screen so i was looking at these elite screens and i was thinking of going with the 100" one in the fixed frame model, is this a good idea?



I just installed a 120" Light Gray Elite ez-Frame in my theater last week. I have it paired with an Optoma HD72 and I can recommend it without hesitation.


----------



## music.flick

I like the EZ frame screen. But ill be changing it soon. I was satisfied until new ones keep coming.


----------



## billymac

looking for some input. i'm a long time da-lite manual guy. all model B's with CSR (controlled screen return). i've had matte white, hcmw and high power.


last summer my 3 year old took a bic ballpoint to my upstairs screen. i could have died, but it was actually pretty cute. she was drawing me a picture. at any rate, my wife's not real excited about replacing it because it doesn't bother her. well it bothers me, and i almost can't stand it anymore.


long story short, i'm looking at the 100" elite manual 16:9 because if i go from a 92" da-lite i could switch my two projectors around and have my in76 permanently reside upstairs in our main living room. (it just hasn't been getting used enough downstairs and i'd like to put some more hours on the lamp). it would also give me greater upgrade flexability down the road as my throw is at 14.5'.


can any of you who've either owned or seen da-lite manual screens comment on the elite 100" 16:9 version? the pricing is attractive, but i could probably get a custom da-lite for another $100 or so. the reviews i've read online have been pretty poor.


----------



## Charles J P

I've read that Elite has recently changed their screen material (which is why you see R106H1 vs. just R106H). The H1 is the new material. I wonder if they've fixed some of the issues being reported here.


----------



## rlpip

OK I have a Sony VPL-HS51 projector in a controlled light, dark ceiling, dark carpet, brown walled dedicated home theatre. I have been thinking about the Elite Screens EZ-Frame R106WH1 (Tension Matte White material). I have read through the thread, and am concerned with what I read. Questions:


Does anybody have this screen in a similar setup?

Also -- I read somewhere, something negative about one of the two screens for home theater use -- is the white better than the grey, or vice versa?


Thanks!


----------



## Star Wars Guy

Has anyone used the Elite 100" pull up screen? I'm planning on ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## chicago25624

I had a potential client place an order for an Elite screen, against my advice, and then after the screen arrived, backed out. I took the 120" 16:9 screen, Matte White, and put it on the wall of my theater. It's not the best picture, but if your just getting started, don't hesitate. At under $300.00 delivered, you can't beat it. HTMarket.COM were great to work with and very quick. I was told it would ship in 2 days and be there in a week. It went from California to Indianapolis in 2 days with no overnight shipping charges. Now that's fast!


A few Pros and Cons


Easy to set up and light weight. Colors are good, and blacks, although a bit subdued, still very acceptable. There were no waves or creases in the material.


The bad points are 2. First, the screen material is thinner than what you expect. This may/probably will lead to the edges rolling in over time, if left extended. And the worst of the items is the SMELL! Holy Schnikees! Boy oh boy do the chemicals smell. It goes away after a day, but, GAG ME!


We watched the Colts Patriots AFC Championship game, and everyone there was impressed. Even with 30 people gathered around, jumping and running at the screen on a good/bad play, the screen stayed stable.


Don't hesitate


----------



## Biggerthanlife

I have a 100" ez frame unused if you are interested.


----------



## Buknakyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chicago25624* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a potential client place an order for an Elite screen, against my advice, and then after the screen arrived, backed out. I took the 120" 16:9 screen, Matte White, and put it on the wall of my theater. It's not the best picture, but if your just getting started, don't hesitate. At under $300.00 delivered, you can't beat it. HTMarket.COM were great to work with and very quick. I was told it would ship in 2 days and be there in a week. It went from California to Indianapolis in 2 days with no overnight shipping charges. Now that's fast!
> 
> 
> A few Pros and Cons
> 
> 
> Easy to set up and light weight. Colors are good, and blacks, although a bit subdued, still very acceptable. There were no waves or creases in the material.
> 
> 
> The bad points are 2. First, the screen material is thinner than what you expect. This may/probably will lead to the edges rolling in over time, if left extended. And the worst of the items is the SMELL! Holy Schnikees! Boy oh boy do the chemicals smell. It goes away after a day, but, GAG ME!
> 
> 
> We watched the Colts Patriots AFC Championship game, and everyone there was impressed. Even with 30 people gathered around, jumping and running at the screen on a good/bad play, the screen stayed stable.
> 
> 
> Don't hesitate



How did you get that size and that price from them? They show over 400 dollars.


----------



## angel2167882

There is something strange right now at TigerDirect.ca


There is two VMAX 100" VMAX100UWH listed ???


Item #: E110-1012 - Mfg Part No: VMAX100UWH

Nominal Diagonal: 101"

Aspect Ratio: 16:9

Viewing Size (H x W): 49" x 87"

Screen Size (H x W): 57" x 91"

Remote Control: IR

Over All Size (HxWxD): 60.6" x 91" x 3.1''

Case Length: 100"

Case Color: Black
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...16720&NoMapp=1 



Item #: E110-1100 - Mfg Part No: VMAX100UWH-H (noticed the -H)

Nominal Diagonal: 100"

Aspect Ratio: 16:9

Viewing Size (H x W): 49" x 87"

Screen Size (H x W): 67" x 91"

Remote Control: IR

Over All Size (HxWxD): 60.6" x 91" x 3.1''

Case Length: 100"

Case Color: Black
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...?EdpNo=1945538 


Do I miss something here? What the -H means and why the screen size are not the same? Black drop lenght or just a typo? Both the same price too...



And god, thoses screens are cheap at only 254$ CND but the extra 202$ for shipping just make non sense.


The Mustang 106" at 331$ ship to my door for only an extra 35$...
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...238&CatId=2441 


But the Elite look better and I really would like prefer a 100"... 106" might be just a little too big for my room and anyway, a larger screen means more chance to wave after time.


----------



## Star Wars Guy

Used my 100" Elite Pull-up now for a week and I'm please with it.


----------



## one028

i just ordered a package with this projector and screen combo. the screen i am getting is the Elite high contrast light gray screen. this is going in my basement where i can totally control all the light. there will be no sunlight comming in. do i need a white screen instead of the light gray? will any light, such as a lamp, affect a pure white screen?


i need help fast, because i placed my order and i need time to change it if i could.



this is what i got.. Elite Screen model #R92H1

http://www.projectionguys.com/product.cfm?id=47 


Elite Screens brings together the latest in Screen Technology when they introduced their new Fixed Frame Series.


The screen is a .9 Gain High Contrast Grey Material for outstanding black levels in different lighting conditions. They have also used a premium black crushed velvet trim coating over their durable alumunim frame. When you want the best for home theater, get the new Elite ez-frame series.




Features:


Weight: 19.00 lbs

Warranty: 1 Year



45" X 80" Viewing Area


92" Diagonal


----------



## oscardeuce

I wouldn't go with the grey. I've seen reviews that the grey is pretty dark, and you'll lose light output. If the room is light controlled, the white should be fine. I got some samples of their tension white material, and it compared favorably to my Da-lite high contrast matte white, 1.1 gain. It's not really quite as bright was the Da-lite, but pretty close. I just picked up the Cinetension electric screen, and I'm installing it tomorrow.


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscardeuce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go with the grey. I've seen reviews that the grey is pretty dark, and you'll lose light output. If the room is light controlled, the white should be fine. I got some samples of their tension white material, and it compared favorably to my Da-lite high contrast matte white, 1.1 gain. It's not really quite as bright was the Da-lite, but pretty close. I just picked up the Cinetension electric screen, and I'm installing it tomorrow.



I agree. I bought the gray because I have some ambient day time light, and it is just too dark. If I were to do it over I would purchase the white, especially if I had a room with controlled lighting day or night. By the way, my projector is a Panny AE-900 about 18 feet from a 106 inch screen.


Hey Oscardeuce, I have emailed and phone elite trying to get a sample of the white for over a month now and they just can't seem to get one to me. Are you through evaluating yours? I would be glad to paypal some money to you if you would send it to me. Just PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## Dezeez

Stay away from the Grey!!


I just bought my first projector from the same "guys". I went with a package deal since I had no idea which screen to use with a Z5 in a completely light controlled room. I assumed that these people knew what they were doing when they put these packages together.


Right.


A grey screen made sense in my case for better contrast but, while the Elite Screen model #R92H1 is a nice screen for the money, it's entirely too dark even with my basement (meaning no windows) theater. It has no pop and I cannot use the lower light output options on the Z5. I bought a DVE Calibration Disk and it's acceptable now, but I will eventually change to a white screen. Lesson learned.


BTW, I'm throwing 17' onto a 92" screen.


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dezeez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay away from the Grey!! I just bought my first projector from the same "guys".



Yep, bought a package from them too, which included the gray screen in the tab tensioned electric. And when I called to complain about the gray, they said that everyone else who has ordered it was very pleased and they had no complaints. Now, try selling a 106 inch screen afterwards when it can't be shipped for less than $150. Oh well, now I am in the market for a white screen, and will likely have to eat the 106.


----------



## one028

is the gray dark gray or very light gray, almost white? post some pics of you could. i have to decide what screen i want asap. i can stick with the eilte light gray or get the elite matte white for $75 more. i really dont want to spend an extra $75.


----------



## one028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree. I bought the gray because I have some ambient day time light, and it is just too dark. If I were to do it over I would purchase the white, especially if I had a room with controlled lighting day or night. By the way, my projector is a Panny AE-900 about 18 feet from a 106 inch screen.
> 
> 
> Hey Oscardeuce, I have emailed and phone elite trying to get a sample of the white for over a month now and they just can't seem to get one to me. Are you through evaluating yours? I would be glad to paypal some money to you if you would send it to me. Just PM me if you have any interest.




which model screen did you get...


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *one028* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i really dont want to spend an extra $75.



It is very dark gray. Get the white. $75 now is better than throwing away $750 on the wrong screen. I can speak from experience. I bought the tab tensioned 106 gray, don't know the model number off hand.


----------



## one028

projection guys told me that the old elite gray screens were darker, and the new ones are a lighter gray...you can tell by the model number...the H1 screens are the new model.



here is a review of the updated elite screens with the lighter gray...i dont know if you have the newer model or older darker model,

http://www.projectorreviews.com/Elit...meHC/index.asp


----------



## one028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dezeez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay away from the Grey!!
> 
> 
> I just bought my first projector from the same "guys". I went with a package deal since I had no idea which screen to use with a Z5 in a completely light controlled room. I assumed that these people knew what they were doing when they put these packages together.
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> A grey screen made sense in my case for better contrast but, while the Elite Screen model #R92H1 is a nice screen for the money, it's entirely too dark even with my basement (meaning no windows) theater. It has no pop and I cannot use the lower light output options on the Z5. I bought a DVE Calibration Disk and it's acceptable now, but I will eventually change to a white screen. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm throwing 17' onto a 92" screen.




are you 100% positive you got the R92H1? they said that the H1 is the newest model of elite gray screens. the older H model was a darker gray that wasnt very good.


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dezeez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay away from the Grey!!
> 
> 
> I just bought my first projector from the same "guys". I went with a package deal since I had no idea which screen to use with a Z5 in a completely light controlled room. I assumed that these people knew what they were doing when they put these packages together.
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> A grey screen made sense in my case for better contrast but, while the Elite Screen model #R92H1 is a nice screen for the money, it's entirely too dark even with my basement (meaning no windows) theater. It has no pop and I cannot use the lower light output options on the Z5. I bought a DVE Calibration Disk and it's acceptable now, but I will eventually change to a white screen. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm throwing 17' onto a 92" screen.



Greetings, I thought I would weigh in, since as some have mentioned, I liked the gray in my review. Generally grey screens take some getting used to. And if you have a projector that's not particularly bright - such as the Z5, yes you will likely not run it in best mode, to get the lumens.


But more to the point, I believe some of the confusion comes from "which screen is which". To my best understanding, the Cinetension and the fixed wall - the ezFrame (I reviewed the EZ frame), have a newer, and definitely much lighter gray surface. In addition, it really isn't very "High Contrast". It is a combination that I really like.


It's no match for my Firehawk, and lighter gray to boot, but I found using it pleasing with all but dim projectors, and not even bad there. I suspect that those of you saying its pretty dark, have the older versions (without the 1), or have a pull down? I reviewed the ezFrame back in August and the surface was pretty new I believe. I don't know what they were putting into the VMAX or other motorized, but I'm pretty sure the pulldowns did not have it.


Hope that helps a little... I wouldn't bet the farm that I got everything straight here, but I'm pretty sure those not happy with their grays, do not have the fabric that is on the ezFrame I reviewed (R100H1, if I recall correctly).


Biggest problem is that picking screens is more subjective than the projectors, and tougher to choose.


-art


----------



## Dezeez

Again, Stay away from the grey!


All of my paper work states that I have the R92H1. It's not a very dark grey, more like a dull white. I took delivery just after Christmas so I'm sure it's the newer material.


Bottom line is that a screen is a subjective choice. Most new projector buyers such as myself are very confused about what screen to buy. From now on, I will always error on the possibilty of a screen being a little too bright then end up with the unimpressive dullness that I have now. Unless of course the projector I buy is powered by a small slice of the sun.


Most under $2000 projectors, even the ones that are rated as bright for the class, are not that bright in a real world application.


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dezeez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again, Stay away from the grey!
> 
> 
> All of my paper work states that I have the R92H1. It's not a very dark grey, more like a dull white. I took delivery just after Christmas so I'm sure it's the newer material.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is that a screen is a subjective choice. Most new projector buyers such as myself are very confused about what screen to buy. From now on, I will always error on the possibilty of a screen being a little too bright then end up with the unimpressive dullness that I have now. Unless of course the projector I buy is powered by a small slice of the sun.
> 
> 
> Most under $2000 projectors, even the ones that are rated as bright for the class, are not that bright in a real world application.



Greetings Dezeez,


I understand your frustration, and your screen isn't even that large. I'm not sure by any means, but suspect that your walls are not dark, and that makes a huge difference.


There is another factor to consider, as well. As we all know, the Z5 is not particularly bright, but further complicating that, your 17 foot placement to a 92" screen indicates (without me looking up the throw chart) that your zoom lens is just about full telephoto position. In that position, your Z5 produces less than half the brightness as full wide angle.


So, you are double blessed, in lack of lumens... In the Sanyo's best mode; Pure Cinema, lamp at low power, iris closed down, you are probably lucky if you are getting much more than 160 lumens.


My guess is that you probably are running it in a different mode, just way too dim there. And that's the rub... the primary purpose of a gray HC is lower black levels - something the Z5 doesn't need in its best modes. The only other reason for that type of screen is the HC rejecting some side ambient light...


Yes, your circumstances almost certainly call for a white surface (btw, in my review I recommend the carada brilliant white, stewart studeotek 130 and similar screens all with 1.1 to 1.4 gain...


However, if someone is buying a DLP that in best mode is cranking out close to 500 lumens, very common - like the low cost Mits HD1000 or Optoma HD70 or HD72, (all of them can produce at least 400 lumens in low power/best mode, if I recall correctly, then owners of those projectors, have at least 2 and probably 3 times the lumens you have to work with. Yes, you probably aren't in best mode/low power with your screen, but same applies, those projectors can all pretty much crank out 700+ lumens still in one of their best modes, and lamp on full power... But, only the HD72 lacks a "white" slice on its color filter, so the Z5 with its dynamic iris, etc. can do better black levels, and therefore be less likely to call for HC gray...


So, in summary, your R92H1 definitely sounds like a weak match for you, unless you are a black level fanatic, which you are obviously not.


That doesn't negate the use of hc gray type screens with much brighter projectors than the Z5 (which is virtually every other current, under $2000 projector)... and especially those Darkchip2 DLP projectors with the white slice (7 segment wheels).


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dezeez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stay away from the Grey!!
> 
> 
> I just bought my first projector from the same "guys". I went with a package deal since I had no idea which screen to use with a Z5 in a completely light controlled room. I assumed that these people knew what they were doing when they put these packages together.
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> A grey screen made sense in my case for better contrast but, while the Elite Screen model #R92H1 is a nice screen for the money, it's entirely too dark even with my basement (meaning no windows) theater. It has no pop and I cannot use the lower light output options on the Z5. I bought a DVE Calibration Disk and it's acceptable now, but I will eventually change to a white screen. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm throwing 17' onto a 92" screen.



OK, just a quick number or two - if you had placed your projector at about half the distance to the screen (full wide angle), your gray would be brighter with the Z5 in low power, than you would have in current position, in high power, and on a matte white screen with a 1.1 gain.


several years ago, I went from a matte white to my firehawk.. Initially I thought there was less pop, but by the time I had probably watch 100 hours, I was certain I liked the HC gray better... But I have a Darchip 3 projector and a lot more lumens, I run my iris open and put out about 500 lumens to my 128" firehawk... Not superbright, but bright enough for sure.


----------



## stickyman

Hi,


I'm thinking of buying a Sanyo PLV-Z5, will be throwing at distance at of about 16 ft, to a screen size of 92", I want to purchase a cinetension screen since based on the reviews in these forums waves really bother people. My walls are light tan and my ceilings are white, otherwise I have full control over the lights since it's in the basement. Will the high gain white help mitigate the light reflecting off the walls and ceiling from washing out the picture? or would the high contrast gray do a better job at that? or would the matte white be a better choice? there doesn't seem to be any reviews on the high gain white, and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


thanks.


----------



## drcarr

sticky,

i am in a similar situation. just purchased an ax100u and plan on buying either the 106" or 120" Elite tab tensioned screen. i'll be throwing from 19' and sitting is 14-16 feet from the screen.


these screens seem to be biggest bang for the buck and almost every review i've come across here seems to favor the matte white over the gray. haven't seen too many reviews on the HC white.


your basement setup as far as lighting goes seems very similar to mine. i am planning on going with the matte white. after it's installed i'll try to post a review... now 106 or 120?!


----------



## htpartyshack

drcarr, I am throwing a Panny AE900 from 19 feet with the seating area 18 feet from the screen, and tried both the 120 and 106. Although there was a WoW factor with the 120, I thought it was too large. You literally had to move your head from side to side to see the whole image. From your distance I definitely would recommend the 106, unless you like to sit in the front row of a theater!


----------



## stickyman

with my set up the seating distance will be 9.5 feet, actually I have two concerns... PLV-Z5 does not have the smooth screen technology, so 92" at 9.5 feet seating distance SDE may be visible... not sure... the other concern of course is that a 92" screen will be too big at 9.5 feet distance.... I don't really want to move my head side to side or anything like that....


drcarr... do you have similar wall colours and ceiling to my setup.... as mentioned a big concern of mine is the ambiant light reflections off the walls and ceilings... or am i being to concerned over nothing?


----------



## stickyman

drcarr, based on your seating distance, a 120inch screen seems to be okay, that translates to a screen width of 104 inches, or 8.66 feet, I believe most people like to sit at 1.5 times screen width which translates to 13 feet.


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sticky,
> 
> i am in a similar situation. just purchased an ax100u and plan on buying either the 106" or 120" Elite tab tensioned screen. i'll be throwing from 19' and sitting is 14-16 feet from the screen.
> 
> 
> these screens seem to be biggest bang for the buck and almost every review i've come across here seems to favor the matte white over the gray. haven't seen too many reviews on the HC white.
> 
> 
> your basement setup as far as lighting goes seems very similar to mine. i am planning on going with the matte white. after it's installed i'll try to post a review... now 106 or 120?!



I vote for the 120 myself. but then I sit 11 feet from a 128" diag screen. I like close.


Certainly pixels won't be an issue for you, and sharpness should be just dandy with HDTV and hi-def dvds standard dvds and SDTV of course will be soft at that distance.


Oh yeah HTPartyshack... You don't have to move your head - move your eyeballs instead. takes less effort too. A 120" from 14 feet back is probably about equivilent to 1/3 to 1/2 way back in a movie theater (probably half way back), definitely not front row...


1080 provides just enough resolution to just give you a razor sharp image from about 10 feet on a 120", with a 1080 projector, so a little softer with the AX100u at 720. -art


----------



## KBLECK

my sitting distance is 17' in a 24x22 room Im hoping for a 120" screen


----------



## stickyman

Hi, been bashing my head trying to figure out who will actually ship one of these to Canada.... I went to the where to buy section on the Elite Screens website and the Canadian distributor does not even carry the Cinetension line! So I email the Elite guys and they say to check out the American online retailers... but so far no one seems to ship to Canada or at least if they do they don't carry the Cinetensions.. Anyone have any suggestions? Where have most of you guys purchased your Elite screens from?


Thanks.


----------



## Hyralak

stickyman, there are some elite products at tigerdirect.ca


----------



## richlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stickyman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, been bashing my head trying to figure out who will actually ship one of these to Canada.... I went to the where to buy section on the Elite Screens website and the Canadian distributor does not even carry the Cinetension line! So I email the Elite guys and they say to check out the American online retailers... but so far no one seems to ship to Canada or at least if they do they don't carry the Cinetensions.. Anyone have any suggestions? Where have most of you guys purchased your Elite screens from?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Contact AVS here to see if they ship to Canada.


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyralak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> stickyman, there are some elite products at tigerdirect.ca



Hyralak, thanks for the suggestion... I've checked Tigerdirect appears they are still carrying the older stock of the tab tensions.. different screen materials, no sliding mount and some have mentioned that they are only vertically tensioned...


Looks like I may use Richlo's suggestion and contact the AVS guys.


----------



## drcarr

well i got my ax100u fired up for the first time in the HT room. i projected a 120" diagonal on the wall and sat back from 13-16' and the image was awesome!!! i ordered the 120" cinetension in mate white two days ago. should be just the right size.


now i have to figure out how to mount the screen up in the ceiling??? any suggestions? i was planning on mounting it to a joyce (sp?) and covering the cutout hole with crown molding.


my walls are tan and my ceiling is white. i do not anticipate this should be too much of a problem with my pj and screen setup.


----------



## andrew12159

Got my Elite 100" 16x9 screen on wed. Mounted it and the first time I tried to use it it would not lock open. Tried several times and contacted Elite Tech Support. One of the techs told me to try to pull it down hard and that should lock it open. The first time I did that I heard the spring unwind. The side plate that the spring sits in broke and now the screen is stuck open. Tech said to wind the spring. Can't wind spring because of the broken holder. Very disapointed with this brand. I am hoping to get it returned and go with a quality screen.


----------



## drcarr

man... i hope mine doesn't arrive with any problems! i've seen more than a few people who have recieved damaged or issued products from Elite. i should also mention that many seem very pleased with their Elite screens. mine should arrive sometime this week, direct from the factory.


----------



## stickyman

drcarr, i'm planning to mount mine to the ceiling as well... through the drywall into the joist... not sure if i'm going to put a molding or box around it... probably will since the cinetension case is black and my ceiling is white... btw, i've ordered the Sanyo PLV-Z5, price is a lot better than the AX100U up in Canada since we don't have the $400 rebate Panasonic is offering... I'm hoping SDE is not too bad on the Z5...

i haven't bought a screen yet, waiting to hear back from AVS to see if they will ship one to Canada... and I haven't decided on Matte White or the High Gain White yet, leaning towards the high gain since it's only 1.5 gain and the Z5 is not a bright projector to begin with...


----------



## Mistere

I installed a VMAX100 last weekend. I could not get the projector (X1) to properly fill the viewing area (spec. is 49 x 87). Finally measured the screen to find it is 50 x 87. No wonder I couldn't get rid of the 1" white bar at the bottom! I talked to Elite and they assured me this is NOT normal. Tiger Direct is shipping a replacement. Assuming this one has proper dimensions, I'll be very happy with the quality/price.


----------



## stickyman

just got my PLV-Z5, projected an image onto my flat/matte tan walls (I would assume it's got a gain of 1 or less...) I actually found the image to be quite satisfactory, so I find it hard to believe that the Elite High Contrast Gray would be darker and have less gain than my tan walls... anyway, I've called Elite up and ordered screen samples for the tab tensioned matte white and the high contrast gray... I will compare the two and then decide!


----------



## fglass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistere* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I talked to Elite and they assured me this is NOT normal. Tiger Direct is shipping a replacement. Assuming this one has proper dimensions, I'll be very happy with the quality/price.



Mistere: I'm seeing the same problem with a new VMAX100 that I just ordered. I wonder if they got a bad batch or something. Did you call or email Elite? How did you get TD to send a replacement?


----------



## angel2167882

I was about to order the VMAX100 on TD Canada too... and (un)fortunatly, I think that 50" glitch might be good for me.


I just got the Optoma HD6800/HD72 which is a 16:10 SXGA native resolution and it will be used for an HTPC... problem with 16:10 there is no standard screen for it.


Well, 49 x 87 is truly 16:9 and 50 x 87 give about 16:9.2... Ideal size would be 54 x 87 for a perfect 16:10 but anyway, having an extra inch taller would minimize the blank dead white bar on each side.


So I think I might just order that actual screen







Just to confirm, is it really this one you guys ordered?

Item #: E110-1012 - Mfg Part No: VMAX100UWH
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...16720&NoMapp=1


----------



## angel2167882




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angel2167882* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was about to order the VMAX100 on TD Canada too... and (un)fortunatly, I think that 50" glitch might be good for me.
> 
> 
> I just got the Optoma HD6800/HD72 which is a 16:10 SXGA native resolution and it will be used for an HTPC... problem with 16:10 there is no standard screen for it.
> 
> 
> Well, 49 x 87 is truly 16:9 and 50 x 87 give about 16:9.2... Ideal size would be 54 x 87 for a perfect 16:10 but anyway, having an extra inch taller would minimize the blank dead white bar on each side.
> 
> 
> So I think I might just order that actual screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm, is it really this one you guys ordered?
> 
> Item #: E110-1012 - Mfg Part No: VMAX100UWH
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...16720&NoMapp=1



I've just ordered it from TD finally... will tell you if mine is 49" or 50" tall.


Can't wait to finish my setup!!


----------



## Mistere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fglass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mistere: I'm seeing the same problem with a new VMAX100 that I just ordered. I wonder if they got a bad batch or something. Did you call or email Elite? How did you get TD to send a replacement?



I called Elite directly (before I talked to TD). I told them I got the screen from TD. Elite offered to send a new one out and let me return the flawed one to them. I called TD customer service and they immediately agreed to take it back. They sent me a UPS return label via email and sent another one out. My CC of course got billed for the second one but I'll get creditited when the other one is returned. Now I'm fearful that I'll get another 50x87. :-(


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistere* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called Elite directly (before I talked to TD). I told them I got the screen from TD. Elite offered to send a new one out and let me return the flawed one to them. I called TD customer service and they immediately agreed to take it back. They sent me a UPS return label via email and sent another one out. My CC of course got billed for the second one but I'll get creditited when the other one is returned. Now I'm fearful that I'll get another 50x87. :-(



Maybe you should call Elite and tell them that TD is taking care of it, and not to ship another one? I'm sure they will appreciate that, and, it's the right thing to do. -art


----------



## Mistere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *presenter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe you should call Elite and tell them that TD is taking care of it, and not to ship another one? I'm sure they will appreciate that, and, it's the right thing to do. -art



Hey, I'm not doing anything unethical. I simply called Elite (before calling TD) so that I'd be properly armed with info that 50x87 is not up to spec. To my surprise, Elite offered to correct the problem directly. However, I contacted TD and they agreed to exchange it. They did not hesitate to do so. As I said above, if the replacement is indeed 49x87 I'll be a happy camper. If I get another 50x87, I'll then deal directly with Elite.


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistere* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm not doing anything unethical. I simply called Elite (before calling TD) so that I'd be properly armed with info that 50x87 is not up to spec. To my surprise, Elite offered to correct the problem directly. However, I contacted TD and they agreed to exchange it. They did not hesitate to do so. As I said above, if the replacement is indeed 49x87 I'll be a happy camper. If I get another 50x87, I'll then deal directly with Elite.



Hi, didn't say it was unethical. You just made it sound like both were sending you screens. And all the hassles, and extra freight costs that entails. Just suggesting you do it one at a time. -a


----------



## Mistere

The replacement screen arrived today. Unfortunately, it too is 50x87. It will also go back to TD and I'm going to talk directly with Elite again. A few other comments may be of interest.


The screens are quite different (aside from both being the wrong size). The first screen (manufactured April 06) exudes quality. The case is substantial (92mm octagonal) the mounts are sturdy, the finish (matte powdercoat?) is nice (although it has some minor blems), the screen material is quite heavy and exhibits no waves or edge curl. The controls and remote aren't high end but they don't look totally cheap. The connector is at the right side of the screen. The vertical adjustment allen screws are discretely hidden.


The second screen (manufactured June 06) seems CHEAP. The case is smaller in diameter (75mm ocagonal) and clearly lesser quality. (I think it may actually sag a bit.) The mounts are flimsy. The finish is an ugly, shiny textured finish with several rather large dull patches. The screen material is less substantial, is curled at the edges and already exhibits a bit of a V (undoubtedly from the above mentioned sag). The remotes and wall control aren't as nice. The vertical adjustment screws are readily visible (as is a small set of instructions imprinted on the case). The connector is at the left side of the screen. Even the Elite logo is of crappier quality. This screen requires 59 seconds to retract whereas the first one took 37. It also does not seem to operate as smoothly.


In many ways I'm happy this screen is not of the correct size. I don't think I'd ever be willing to live with it having seen the first one.


This is FRUSTRATING. If Elite can't assure me that they will personally inspect a screen and guarantee it is in fact 49x87 and that it will be one of the quality screens rather than the POS I received today, I'm finished with them. :-(


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistere* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . . it will be one of the quality screens rather than the POS I received today, I'm finished with them. :-(



That is not good news. I have a 106 high contrast gray, and I planned to get a tension white instead. Now I am concerned that I will not get one of the same quality as the one I have, and I will not have any recourse. FWIW, I had priced a new one a while back and found the best price at projector.com. When I returned to that site a few days ago I noticed they no longer sell Elite Screens. Hmmmm.


----------



## cdcstl

I just got the Elite VMAX100UWH 100 from NewEgg with a build date of October 2005. Does anyone know if the general quality of Elite screens was better in the past or worst? Or are they all bad?


----------



## Mistere

I just had a lengthy conversation with the folks at Elite. Francis was very helpful. There is apparently a new screen model which they will send out after I complete the RMA form. I was assured that it will be of the correct dimension and will be of the quality of the first screen. She took a picture of the type of screen I want (from the Type C users guide on their website) to their tech department and they told her this new model looks like that one.


She indicated that I won't need to return the entire screen to Tiger Direct or to Elite. I'll need to return the control box and end cap to Elite and can then simply dispose of the rest of the screen. (I suppose it's not cost effective to return ship, refurb, ........ Screen is Chinese origin)


I'll report back as to when/whether this is finally resolved to my satisfaction. I must say that thus far the customer service reps have been understanding and responsive.


I'll keeep my "fingers crossed".


----------



## stopdog

Can anyone tell me if the Elite Cinetension can be ordered in 2:35 configuration? According to the website, only the fixed frame is available in 2:35.


----------



## djhamilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *presenter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings, I thought I would weigh in, since as some have mentioned, I liked the gray in my review. Generally grey screens take some getting used to. And if you have a projector that's not particularly bright - such as the Z5, yes you will likely not run it in best mode, to get the lumens.
> 
> 
> But more to the point, I believe some of the confusion comes from "which screen is which". To my best understanding, the Cinetension and the fixed wall - the ezFrame (I reviewed the EZ frame), have a newer, and definitely much lighter gray surface. In addition, it really isn't very "High Contrast". It is a combination that I really like.
> 
> 
> It's no match for my Firehawk, and lighter gray to boot, but I found using it pleasing with all but dim projectors, and not even bad there. I suspect that those of you saying its pretty dark, have the older versions (without the 1), or have a pull down? I reviewed the ezFrame back in August and the surface was pretty new I believe. I don't know what they were putting into the VMAX or other motorized, but I'm pretty sure the pulldowns did not have it.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps a little... I wouldn't bet the farm that I got everything straight here, but I'm pretty sure those not happy with their grays, do not have the fabric that is on the ezFrame I reviewed (R100H1, if I recall correctly).
> 
> 
> Biggest problem is that picking screens is more subjective than the projectors, and tougher to choose.
> 
> 
> -art



I see you are reviewing the Sony Pearl (VW50). I just bought one and I am trying to find a 106" screen for it. Do one of these Elite screens go well with it or should I go for a more expensive screen like a Dalite? Your best recommendation for the sony?

thanks,


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stopdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Elite Cinetension can be ordered in 2:35 configuration? According to the website, only the fixed frame is available in 2:35.




There's a link on Elite's website that you can ask your question and they will respond to it. I've asked them a couple of questions, and they usually respond same day (during business hours).


----------



## presenter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djhamilton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see you are reviewing the Sony Pearl (VW50). I just bought one and I am trying to find a 106" screen for it. Do one of these Elite screens go well with it or should I go for a more expensive screen like a Dalite? Your best recommendation for the sony?
> 
> thanks,



This won't help your budget, but the Sony looks great on the Firehawk, I have watched a fair amount of content on it these past few days. Supposedly the Firehawk SST is better still, if you use the Sony's zoom in middle to wide angle.


The black levels on the Sony are damn good, though, so even a white surface should be pretty good. Tomorrow the VW50 moves into my testing room where I will start using it with the Carada brilliant white. I suspect I will be very satisfied there too. I have the Elite gray stashed away, don't know if I will pull it out for the Pearl. -art


----------



## david8613

you should put the elite screen up it would be interesting to hear your results with that projector. at the moment i am on the fence, i know i want to get the mit 100u pro but i am not sure if i should go for the elite cinetension grey or matt white. i called the pp and they recommended the grey, but so many on these boards were not happy with the grey, i would like to know if all the problems were corrected with newer material, did anyone get the newer version of the cinetension yet? is it better? i am coming from an infocus 4805/dalite highpower screen and was pretty happy with it. but i caught the upgrade bug!!!! thoughts and reccomentdations appreciated...


----------



## drcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistere* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The replacement screen arrived today. Unfortunately, it too is 50x87. It will also go back to TD and I'm going to talk directly with Elite again. A few other comments may be of interest.
> 
> 
> The screens are quite different (aside from both being the wrong size). The first screen (manufactured April 06) exudes quality. The case is substantial (92mm octagonal) the mounts are sturdy, the finish (matte powdercoat?) is nice (although it has some minor blems), the screen material is quite heavy and exhibits no waves or edge curl. The controls and remote aren't high end but they don't look totally cheap. The connector is at the right side of the screen. The vertical adjustment allen screws are discretely hidden.
> 
> 
> The second screen (manufactured June 06) seems CHEAP. The case is smaller in diameter (75mm ocagonal) and clearly lesser quality. (I think it may actually sag a bit.) The mounts are flimsy. The finish is an ugly, shiny textured finish with several rather large dull patches. The screen material is less substantial, is curled at the edges and already exhibits a bit of a V (undoubtedly from the above mentioned sag). The remotes and wall control aren't as nice. The vertical adjustment screws are readily visible (as is a small set of instructions imprinted on the case). The connector is at the left side of the screen. Even the Elite logo is of crappier quality. This screen requires 59 seconds to retract whereas the first one took 37. It also does not seem to operate as smoothly.
> 
> 
> In many ways I'm happy this screen is not of the correct size. I don't think I'd ever be willing to live with it having seen the first one.
> 
> 
> This is FRUSTRATING. If Elite can't assure me that they will personally inspect a screen and guarantee it is in fact 49x87 and that it will be one of the quality screens rather than the POS I received today, I'm finished with them. :-(



Mistere,

i just recieved my cinetension 120" matte white screen. mine was manufactured May 2006 and has the connector also on the left side of the screen. the 2 supplied remotes are black plastic with 3 buttons. the Elite logo is silver with black letters on the front right of the screen box. the finish is black and fairly consitent.

can you offer some advice as to whether or not i recieved the better quality screen?

i'm worried that mine comes from the same batch as your second screen...


----------



## Mistere

drcarr,


I've not seen a Cinetension screen. The picture in the brochure suggests that a different case is used with ths model. That said, aside from the track mounting system, the Cinetension screen case looks much like the first (i.e., better) model I received. I've come to believe there are at least three different versions of the VMAX. I have no idea if there are multiple Cinetensions.


----------



## stopdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stopdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Elite Cinetension can be ordered in 2:35 configuration? According to the website, only the fixed frame is available in 2:35.



Thanks stickyman. They did get back to me. 2.35:1 Cinetension is not available at this time.


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mistere,
> 
> i just recieved my cinetension 120" matte white screen. mine was manufactured May 2006 and has the connector also on the left side of the screen. the 2 supplied remotes are black plastic with 3 buttons. the Elite logo is silver with black letters on the front right of the screen box. the finish is black and fairly consitent.
> 
> can you offer some advice as to whether or not i recieved the better quality screen?
> 
> i'm worried that mine comes from the same batch as your second screen...




drcarr, have you had a chance to put your screen up? any comments on the projected image? i received my screen samples (matte white and high contrast gray) and i've stared at these for a few days now (they're pretty small pieces... about 1/5th of a sheet of letter sized paper)... both are quite similar, the gray does provide better blacks.. although it's hard in general to tell the difference since the samples are so small... but it does make the colours look quite dull... i'm wondering if it's possible to calibrate the colors so they don't look dull... or if it's something that you have to live with if you go with gray....


----------



## grider

I'm actively finishing basement and will be buying both projector and screen in the next 4 weeks. My choices are based on best value and availability in Canada.


So at the moment I'm planning on a Panasonic PT-AX100U projector and an Elite EZ-Frame R106H high contrast gray screen from TgrDirect Canada.


Does anyone have any comments/opinions on this screen with this projector (good or bad)? Anyone have a similar setup they are happy with?


----------



## drcarr

i recieved my elite cinetension 120" matte white screen last week. it arrived packaged very well. double boxed and well protected. the casing looked of moderate quality with no visible blemishes or defects. there was one small end cap loose on the screen which needed tightening. no big deal.


i supported the screen about 4 feet off the ground and deployed the screen just to make sure the motor worked and to see what the screen material looked like. it looked great! ...and then i noticed a small 1.5" cut in the middle of the screen about 1 foot up from the center. major bummer. i called elite and filled out an RMA. still waiting to hear back from them on how it will be handled. the guy on the phone said it will be replaced with a new one. another problem i had was that the screen is supposed to measure 59x105". it actually measured 60x103". not good. i told this to the elite guy and he said to write on the RMA to do a QC on the screen before it's sent out. i'll keep you posted when i recieve the new screen.


fyi, i deployed the defective screen last night and watched a SD DVD documentary on various scenic places around the world. it was my first time seeing an image ont he elite screen. one word on the screen/pj combo... breathtaking!!! color, contrast, and black level was unbelievable. i watched it on Cinema 1 mode. we were blown away on the 120" screen.


----------



## grider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> fyi, i deployed the defective screen last night and watched a SD DVD documentary on various scenic places around the world. it was my first time seeing an image ont he elite screen. one word on the screen/pj combo... breathtaking!!! color, contrast, and black level was unbelievable. i watched it on Cinema 1 mode. we were blown away on the 120" screen.



I believe you have a Panasonic PT-AX100U pj..... so.... I assume your vote is for a matte white rather than gray screen? I'd be interested in futher comments as you get more viewing time with hd source. How detailed are the blacks?


Approx how far are you throwing the image? How many lumens in your test with Cinema 1? Thanks!


----------



## stickyman

just ordered the 92" high contrast gray cinetension on the advice of jason at avs for my setup (however he has warned me that the colors won't look as punchy)... I have tan walls, white ceiling, side walls will be about 5-6 inches from the screen... based on my observations of the screen samples, the matte white looked washed out when compared to the gray everytime the scenes went bright, i assume due to the light reflections off the walls and ceiling... although in other scenes the white looked more vibrant than the gray... although the whites looked a bit gray on the hcg... i'm hoping that i can increase the brightness levels to compensate a bit....so i'm going to take my chances with the gray... i hope it works out.


----------



## drcarr

sticky,

look forward to hearing how you like it!


i heard back from elite and they are going to replace the cut "defective" screen with a brand new one. frances at elite said that i will recieve the newer model TE120HW2 screen. this is the 120" matte white cinetension.


has anyone seen this newer version of the screen? any comments on it? how does it differ from the previous version (TE120HW*1*)?


drcarr


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sticky,
> 
> look forward to hearing how you like it!
> 
> 
> i heard back from elite and they are going to replace the cut "defective" screen with a brand new one. frances at elite said that i will recieve the newer model TE120HW2 screen. this is the 120" matte white cinetension.
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this newer version of the screen? any comments on it? how does it differ from the previous version (TE120HW*1*)?
> 
> 
> drcarr




hi drcarr, good to hear that you're getting a replacement, seems like elite customer service is pretty good... now if only they can get the product right the first time around.... anyway, are they asking that you send the defective one back? do you have to pay shipping charges?


----------



## drcarr

yea, i don't think the QC is that good. the customer service seems to be great tho. they are covering shipping charges to send back the defective screen and the replacement. i can't seem to find any info on the newest version of the screen ~HW2.


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea, i don't think the QC is that good. the customer service seems to be great tho. they are covering shipping charges to send back the defective screen and the replacement. i can't seem to find any info on the newest version of the screen ~HW2.



drcarr, i checked with jason at avs, apparently i'll be getting the model 2 as well. he mentioned the model 2 has a 12 volt trigger included and apparently better designed, not sure what that means, but i guess you can let us know since you have a model 1 to compare it to.


----------



## drcarr

i'm all for better design. i'll let you know how it compares to hw1 when the new one arrives.

please forgive the ignorance...

what is a 12 volt trigger?


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm all for better design. i'll let you know how it compares to hw1 when the new one arrives.
> 
> please forgive the ignorance...
> 
> what is a 12 volt trigger?



I believe the 12 volt trigger is a jack that you can connect a cable to your projector (if it also has a 12 volt trigger jack) so that you can control the screen with the projector.... the sanyo plv-z5 doesn't have a 12 volt trigger... so it doesn't really affect my installation, not sure if the ax-100 has a 12 volt trigger... but in any case, nowadays most people have those fancy programmable remotes anyway so i don't really see a need for 12 volt trigger...


i'm hoping better design, means better design for the consumer.. and not cheaper to make for the manufacturer....


----------



## Mistere

I received the THIRD VMAX100 today--this one directly from Elite rather than Tiger Direct. They clearly checked this one out before shipping as some packing was reattached with masking tape. The good news is that the viewable part of the screen in 49x87--as it should be. The bad news is that the top mask is only 7" instead of the 18" spec. This screen thus can't be mounted from my ceiling and is totally worthless in my application. I'm totally disgusted and frustrated (on my birthday no less).


This model is apparently model E (as opposed to the models A and C which I received earlier). Manufacturing date is December 2006. The case looks like a smaller diameter version of the quality screen (model C) I described earlier. The case's finish is a nice matte and I note no sag at all (unlike with the model A). The controls look even better than those with the C. Like the A, the control cable attaches on the left. The up/down time is slower (like model A) but it is quiet/smooth. I'd be very happy with it if the top header was 18".


Elite CS (Frances) has been very responsive. I'll try to work wth them one more time. Clearly, Elite's Chinese supplier has VERY SERIOUS QC issues.


----------



## stickyman

mistere, perhaps the top mask is adjustable, try giving elite a call to see how the adjustment can be made. from what others have said on some cinetension screens they had to drill a small hole and use a screw driver to adjust the height.


----------



## Mistere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stickyman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mistere, perhaps the top mask is adjustable, try giving elite a call to see how the adjustment can be made. from what others have said on some cinetension screens they had to drill a small hole and use a screw driver to adjust the height.



stickyman,


Yes, I know how to adjust the top mask--and did so. There is simply not enough screen material on the roller to yield 18" of top mask--let alone leave a safe margin on the roller.


----------



## stickyman

received my screen yesterday.... packaging was good. but i notice there's a couple of paint chips the casing... i can live with that.... one side of the screen also fell into the casing.... (there's velcro straps that keep the screen partly extended out of the casing...) i hope it didn't damage the actual screen.... the package doesn't seem to come with any wood screws... i see the concrete anchors and screws... and hollow wall anchors (i think that's what they are...).... but i don't think i will trust the hollow wall anchors on my ceiling.... i don't think the ceiling drywall can support 50 lbs?? i don't want the ceiling coming down.... i think i will have to go buy some lag bolts and mount this thing into the ceiling joists... i wonder what other cinetension owners have done...


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistere* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> stickyman,
> 
> 
> Yes, I know how to adjust the top mask--and did so. There is simply not enough screen material on the roller to yield 18" of top mask--let alone leave a safe margin on the roller.



hi mistere, i haven't checked the mask on my cinetension i hope it's more than 7".... the specs on these screens don't seem to match up to their website... the case length on a 92" high contrast gray cinetension is suppose to be 94".... i measured mine to be 96"... this may pose a problem for me... since i think i have about 99" of space... (i think because, it's slightly dependent on the location of the ceiling joist... and there's a fireplace in one corner... which is at a 45 degree angle... so it makes measuring exactly hard... since the screen will fall about 2 feet in front of the wall and straddling the fireplace...)... i'm crossing my fingers..


----------



## richlo

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8818130 


Here is a less evasive way to adjust the drop on the Cinetension, no need to drill


----------



## ZoomZoom99

Can anyone who has the cinetension screen confirm the total black drop? Elite's website states that it's 16", but I've read elsewhere that it's 18".


Also with the case being 7" tall, is the top of the viewable part of the screen from the ceiling 7" plus the total black drop of 16" or 18"? Ideally, I'm looking for the viewable part of the screen to be about 25" from the ceiling as I'll be ceiling mounting the screen.


If I can get 25" with the black drop and the case height, then I'm set.


Thanks for your info.


----------



## stickyman

here's an update on my cinetension. managed to put it up on friday, no damage to the screen. a plastic part (part of the endcap) had broken off of the bottom bar... but i managed to pop this back in place. the screen is not straight... it's about 3mm higher on the left side of the screen compard to the right side of the screen... but i couldn't be bothered to send this back because of this (it's quite hard to put this thing up due to the weight...). watched a few tv shows, and a movie on the screen.... definately better than projecting onto my tan coloured walls.... the screen is a bit dark,... and it mutes the colours a bit... but i haven't had time to calibrate the projector using DVE.... otherwise i'm pretty happy with the screen for the price i paid for it.


----------



## drcarr

sticky,

glad you got your cinetension up! how did you mount it? in the ceiling using the joist? i'm still waiting for my replacement screen from them. i'm planning on mounting mine in the ceiling somehow.


is the viewable area of the screen 3mm taller on one side, or does the material just drop 3mm lower on one side with the screen tilting off at an angle?


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sticky,
> 
> glad you got your cinetension up! how did you mount it? in the ceiling using the joist? i'm still waiting for my replacement screen from them. i'm planning on mounting mine in the ceiling somehow.
> 
> 
> is the viewable area of the screen 3mm taller on one side, or does the material just drop 3mm lower on one side with the screen tilting off at an angle?



hi drcarr, i mounted on the ceiling, i bought 5/16" lag bolts 3" long and washers, the two sets of anchors provided will not work in my situation (one set were concrete anchors and the other set were hollow wall anchors... and I did not trust the drywall on my ceiling to support 50lbs). i pilot drilled 2 holes using 13/64" drill bit after i found the ceiling joist (i used a stud finder and a piece of paper... since my ceiling is the rough and bumpy white paint and not a smooth ceiling)... the lag bolts are working great.


the screen is basically tilted 3mm higher on the left side... and when the screen is rolled up i can see that the left side of the lower bar is further up into the case. when i watch 4:3 material i can tell the screen is not straight because the two black bars are slightly tilted relative to the black side masks... otherwise when i watch full screen 16:9 material, I don't really notice it (i do project an image slightly larger than the viewable area of the screen... sort of like in the theatres... so that the image disappears into the black mask)...


surprisingly, i received my screen on Thursday, I ordered it on Monday through Jason at AVS and it made it across the US from the west coast, through customs and into Canada in less than 4 days... elite uses DHL so the brokerage fees were very reasonable ($7 CAD) compared to UPS ($50+). overall i'm quite happy with the service level of elite. now if only they had better qc...


----------



## drcarr

sticky,

did your screen measure the correct dimensions vertically and horizontally?


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sticky,
> 
> did your screen measure the correct dimensions vertically and horizontally?



drcarr, yes, the screen measures roughly 80x45, i say roughly because no one was around to help me hold the tape measure (but i'm certain that the screen is not off by an inch like some users have experienced...)


----------



## david8613

stickyman how'd you make out? i am wondering if you were able to compare the defective screen with the new one, i think you will be the first to be able to compare the high contrast gray with the high tension white, what do you think? how does it look? do you see a difference in picture qaulity, contrast, vibrancy, and design of the case?


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david8613* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> stickyman how'd you make out? i am wondering if you were able to compare the defective screen with the new one, i think you will be the first to be able to compare the high contrast gray with the high tension white, what do you think? how does it look? do you see a difference in picture qaulity, contrast, vibrancy, and design of the case?



hi david, i didn't get a high tension white screen, and i only got one high contrast gray screen, so i really can't say... i do have a small screen sample of the matte white. my only comment so far is that i do have to up the contrast, brightness and color settings to make the image brighter and more vibrant. i have not had a chance to do a full calibration... DVE is a pain to work through... the dialogue is slow and hardly ever relevant to LCD projectors..


----------



## stickyman

drcarr, i took better measurements yesterday. the screen has the correct width (80 inches, but the height is 1/4 inch too tall (measured 45.25"). not sure if i will take down the screen and send it back for 1/4 inch, there would be the risk that i would get an even worse screen... plus the hassle of applying for tax refund on the exchange (i live up in canada)...


----------



## drcarr

interesting... i'm keeping my fingers crossed for the 2nd one.


----------



## Mistere

I'm giving up on Elite VMAX. I was informed that the top mask on all the screens which the techs checked was 10" (rather than the specified 18"). I'm sure I could safely adjust the last screen I received to get 10" but that's not adequate for my application. This perhaps suggests that the VMAX may be evolving in the direction of the cheaper Spectrum series which has a 10" drop.


I really wish the Model C would have worked but four attempts at getting the correct size is enough. As I said earlier, QC is obviously a VERY SERIOUS issue here.


----------



## muneebk

Has anybody tried their High Gain White screen material? I'm assuming that the viewing cone must reduce significantly which would be bad for my high mounted projector and wide seating area, but at 1.5 gain it might not be bad. I think I've decided that I'm going to try the Cinetension, but with my Epson TW1000 I cant figure out what material I want. Anybody with any input?


----moe


----------



## russj262

The cinetension screen is at the top of my list mostly for the cost but I need a cleaner installation. Has anyone found a case or similar that will allow for recessed ceiling mount with a paintable door that is closed when the screen is raised?


----------



## bri1270

Does anyone know if the top mask on the cinetensions 10" or 18" ??


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bri1270* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the top mask on the cinetensions 10" or 18" ??



the TE92HC2 has a maximum top mask of 10", comes set to about 5.5" (which i have not adjusted yet), not sure if there would be a different mask height for the matte white or high gain white and the different sizes. originally i was looking for 18" as well, but my wife actually likes it where it is right now, and has no problems with the screen at the current height, i think i would prefer to have it down a few inches. you have to keep in mind it's 10" mask + case height which is about 4" i think, and the hanging L brackets adds another couple of inches. my ceiling is only 8 feet though.


----------



## oscardeuce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bri1270* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the top mask on the cinetensions 10" or 18" ??



I have the 84" cinetension in the matte white, and the max drop is 18". It comes set quite a bit higher, and it takes quite a few turns on the adjusment to get it down. Mine is set to about 13" of drop.


----------



## Mike Lang

So I replaced my 106" manual Draper Luma with a 108" Elite home series electric screen. I managed to get the drop adjusted just right but I can't get my MX500 remote to learn from the Elite remote. Has anyone had any luck learning from these things?!?


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscardeuce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 84" cinetension in the matte white, and the max drop is 18". It comes set quite a bit higher, and it takes quite a few turns on the adjusment to get it down. Mine is set to about 13" of drop.



hi oscardeuce which generation cinetension do you have? the TE92HC*2* (the "_*2*_" that follows the model number, which indicates it's a gen 3, since the first gen had no number following the model number at all) has a 10 inch mask limit... at least that's what the elite customer service guy told me, again i'm not sure if this applies to other screen materials and if it's dependent on screen size.


----------



## bri1270

Thanks guys


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I replaced my 106" manual Draper Luma with a 108" Elite home series electric screen. I managed to get the drop adjusted just right but I can't get my MX500 remote to learn from the Elite remote. Has anyone had any luck learning from these things?!?



SUCCESS!!!

I figured out a workaround. I dug out an old One For All brand learning remote out of the back of a drawer remembering that instead of just confirming the signal, this thing gives you a "success" or "failed" message when learning from another remote. It took about 30-50 attempts for each of the 3 buttons using various techniques, but I was finally able to learn the up/down/stop buttons into the One For All remote. It was then easy to learn the codes from the One For All to my MX500 (all 3 worked on a single try). The interesting part is what is now being output from my 2 universal remotes is what should have been originally coming from Elite's remote. Not only do these work every time on the screen, they can be learned to any learning remote now.


----------



## oscardeuce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stickyman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi oscardeuce which generation cinetension do you have? the TE92HC*2* (the "_*2*_" that follows the model number, which indicates it's a gen 3, since the first gen had no number following the model number at all) has a 10 inch mask limit... at least that's what the elite customer service guy told me, again i'm not sure if this applies to other screen materials and if it's dependent on screen size.



I think mine is the 2nd generation screen. I picked it up from their warehouse the beginning of February. I have the matte white, not the high contrast.


----------



## one028

how do you mount the elite ez frame to the wall? i see the brackets but i read that its easily adjustable, but cant figure out how to adjust it once you screw the mounting plates to the wall. can someone help me out?


----------



## dachavez

I ordered the R106WH1 ezFrame screen from TigerDirect on February 25 and have been told over and over that it will be shipping from the manufacturer at the end of March. Today I get a phone call that says it will not be shipping and that the tension white material is no longer available. They would have to cancel my order or ship me gray instead. Needless to say, I am very frustrated that TigerDirect took over a month for them to notify me that the screen will not ship. Does anybody know of a reseller who has the R106WH1 in stock or know why TigerDirect will not ship the tension white?


----------



## Stiltz

Has anyone seen the Elite SilverFrame screen in action?

Is it comparable to the EZFrame?

Any reasons not to go with the SilverFrame?


Thanks!


----------



## drcarr

well i finally recieved my 120" cinetension 16:9 in matte white. this was a replacement for a defective screen i recieved about a month ago. elite was very easy to work with and gave me absolutely no hassels in exchanging the screen for a newer model.


the newer screen is a version 3 screen denoted with a "2" at the end of the model number.


the screen and casing is higher quality compared with the previous one that i had recieved. i mounted it into the ceiling and everything works flawlessly. blacks are black and colors pop with great clarity.


although it took 2 tries and about 6 weeks... i could not be happier.


it's paired with a panny ax100u and an oppo dvd player.


----------



## egcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZoomZoom99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has the cinetension screen confirm the total black drop? Elite's website states that it's 16", but I've read elsewhere that it's 18".
> 
> 
> Also with the case being 7" tall, is the top of the viewable part of the screen from the ceiling 7" plus the total black drop of 16" or 18"? Ideally, I'm looking for the viewable part of the screen to be about 25" from the ceiling as I'll be ceiling mounting the screen.
> 
> 
> If I can get 25" with the black drop and the case height, then I'm set.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your info.




My Elite Screens spreadsheet indicates that the Cinetension models' black drop is 18"...that's a 6" drop plus 12" inside the roller.


Eric


----------



## egcarter

Elite Screens announced their new "Custom Installation" division yesterday...among the new products that will be exclusive the the "CI" dealers is a multiple aspect ratio masking system that can be attached to a fixed screen.


No availability ("soon") or pricing info as yet...


Eric


----------



## egcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stopdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks stickyman. They did get back to me. 2.35:1 Cinetension is not available at this time.



I think that their upcoming "CI" product line may have electric 'scope screens...


Eric


----------



## richlo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My Elite Screens spreadsheet indicates that the Cinetension models' black drop is 18"...that's a 6" drop plus 12" inside the roller.
> 
> 
> Eric



I can pretty much confirm this since I needed for my setup...


----------



## ondaedg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i finally recieved my 120" cinetension 16:9 in matte white. this was a replacement for a defective screen i recieved about a month ago. elite was very easy to work with and gave me absolutely no hassels in exchanging the screen for a newer model.
> 
> 
> the newer screen is a version 3 screen denoted with a "2" at the end of the model number.
> 
> 
> the screen and casing is higher quality compared with the previous one that i had recieved. i mounted it into the ceiling and everything works flawlessly. blacks are black and colors pop with great clarity.
> 
> 
> although it took 2 tries and about 6 weeks... i could not be happier.
> 
> 
> it's paired with a panny ax100u and an oppo dvd player.



drcarr,


Any chance you could tell us what the viewing angle is like and how much ambient light is present in your room? Are you getting any hot spots? Thanks!


I am looking at this one and the high gain white and am not sure which one to go with.


----------



## drcarr

not sure what elite says the actual specs are on viewing angles but mine seems great. my room is about 17' wide by 22' long. the pq change from side to side is minimal if at all. most viewing is done from about 16-17' from the screen. i am using 95% for SD movies and watching in complete darkness. i have tan/greenish walls and a white cieling with brown ceramic tile floor. the blacks are black and the colors pop. no hot spots that i can see on the screen. very pleased here...


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i finally recieved my 120" cinetension 16:9 in matte white. this was a replacement for a defective screen i recieved about a month ago. elite was very easy to work with and gave me absolutely no hassels in exchanging the screen for a newer model.
> 
> 
> the newer screen is a version 3 screen denoted with a "2" at the end of the model number.
> 
> 
> the screen and casing is higher quality compared with the previous one that i had recieved. i mounted it into the ceiling and everything works flawlessly. blacks are black and colors pop with great clarity.
> 
> 
> although it took 2 tries and about 6 weeks... i could not be happier.
> 
> 
> it's paired with a panny ax100u and an oppo dvd player.



drcarr, glad things worked out for you. i assume that the dimensions of your screen are fine and you have no issues of the screen being higher on one side?


----------



## ondaedg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> not sure what elite says the actual specs are on viewing angles but mine seems great. my room is about 17' wide by 22' long. the pq change from side to side is minimal if at all. most viewing is done from about 16-17' from the screen. i am using 95% for SD movies and watching in complete darkness. i have tan/greenish walls and a white cieling with brown ceramic tile floor. the blacks are black and the colors pop. no hot spots that i can see on the screen. very pleased here...



Thank you for the feedback as it was most helpful. If only you had a bit of ambient light in your room and it would be almost a complete reproduction of my room.


At night when I would use it most, I can get total darkness. It's the daytime use that I am concerned with when deciding on the matte white or the high gain white.


Anyone have any experience with the high gain white in the cinetension line?


----------



## drcarr

edg,

it seems to me, from my limited HT knowlege, that if you are most concerned about ambient light you should be deciding between high contrast gray vs. white... not high gain white.


sticky,

the dimensions on the screen are correct and it sits level, left to right.


SD movies look awesome.


----------



## ondaedg

from my limited knowledge of ht, I would agree with you. However, Elite's literature states that the Matte White is for moderately controlled ambient and the high contrast gray is for "controlled" ambient light. My understanding (admittedly I could be wrong) was that the high contrast greys such as the Optoma Greywolf were better for rooms where ambient light was only moderately controlled which is opposite of what Elite states in their literature for their screens. I was also under the impression that high gain screens were better for rooms where ambient light could be an issue.


If anyone could clarify this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HDholic

I'm thinking of getting an ez-Manual Pull Down screen. Anyone with this screen that can comment on its quality?

-Any hotspotting or waves?

-Does it stay fairly flat?

-Does the screen material show on bright scenes?


----------



## stickyman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ondaedg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from my limited knowledge of ht, I would agree with you. However, Elite's literature states that the Matte White is for moderately controlled ambient and the high contrast gray is for "controlled" ambient light. My understanding (admittedly I could be wrong) was that the high contrast greys such as the Optoma Greywolf were better for rooms where ambient light was only moderately controlled which is opposite of what Elite states in their literature for their screens. I was also under the impression that high gain screens were better for rooms where ambient light could be an issue.
> 
> 
> If anyone could clarify this, it would be greatly appreciated.




i believe high gain white should work well in ambiant conditions only if the ambiant light is coming from the sides and if you are using a retroreflective high gain screen (the light is reflected back in the direction of the source) however you should place the projector as close to your head as possible to maximize the gain effect. i believe the elite screens high gain white only has a gain of 1.5 and i believe it's not really retroreflective so it won't really help in ambiant conditions.


----------



## HDholic

Anyone using the High Contrast Gray (light gray)? How does it work with some ambient light, and in dark?


----------



## JackBee

I went from a HD70 + 92" Graywolf II table mounted, to a Epson Cinema 400 + 106" Elite High Contrast Gray screen ceiling mounted. I absolutely LOVE the high contrast gray screen! It really looks wonderful, although calibrating it properly was a bit tricky, since its pretty dark and only 1.0 gain, so you need to use more power then usual to get white levels and such to look good. After calibrating everything looks amazing to me tho. The black look especially great, and there is no "viewing cone" that you get from the Graywolf II, it looks excellent no matter where you sit. For the price i paid on special from Visual Apex, i cannot recommend it ENOUGH.


----------



## HDholic

Also saw the V.A. price. You mention it's pretty dark, but the sample I have is light gray screen. Did you receive the matte gray (dark)?


----------



## JackBee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDholic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also saw the V.A. price. You mention it's pretty dark, but the sample I have is light gray screen. Did you receive the matte gray (dark)?



Mine is the HCG screen with the 1.0 gain. I picked it up from the warehouse myself.


----------



## jlm_md




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drcarr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i finally recieved my 120" cinetension 16:9 in matte white. this was a replacement for a defective screen i recieved about a month ago. elite was very easy to work with and gave me absolutely no hassels in exchanging the screen for a newer model.
> 
> 
> the newer screen is a version 3 screen denoted with a "2" at the end of the model number.
> 
> 
> the screen and casing is higher quality compared with the previous one that i had recieved. i mounted it into the ceiling and everything works flawlessly. blacks are black and colors pop with great clarity.
> 
> 
> although it took 2 tries and about 6 weeks... i could not be happier.
> 
> 
> it's paired with a panny ax100u and an oppo dvd player.



DrCarr,


I am looking at the same screen for my AX100U, but can't seem to get good dimension data.


My question is if you mount the screen using their brackets to the ceiling and lower the screen to the point where you use the least drop, what is the measurement between the ceiling and the very bottom of the screen.


I have 70" in-between my ceiling and a piece of furniture and am trying to determine weather to get a 120" or a 135".


Thanks!


----------



## Xylenz

I am looking for a tensioned, recessed screen around 82" @ 16:9. I was wondering if it is possible to mount the Cinetension 84" screen inside a ceiling cavity and fake a ceiling recessed screen. I guess what would happen is that the bottom bar would remain proud of the ceiling slot.


Can the cinetension screen stop retraction anywhere, even at ~3" of screen drop? Or is it preset to certain height stops? Are there any other alternatives?


Thanks


----------



## msc728

I just had my Cinetension 106" HC grey screen mounted today. This afternoon it owrked fine, tonight the screen would not come down with the remote or the box, Anyone else experience this or know how to fix?

I emailed Elite as well...


----------



## drcarr

you can stop the cinetension screens as high or low as you would like... down to 18" of drop from the bottom of the casing.

i am loving mine!!!


----------



## Xylenz

My viewing position is only 9' from the screen. I will be getting the small 84" screen to use with an old Panny AE700U in a moderately light controled (but not cave like) room. We only watch stuff at night. The viewing angle need not be large due to the room geometry.


The question is, what screen material should I go with: gray, white, or high gain?


I think the image will be pretty bright since it is such a small screen and so close to the projector. That would indicate going for a gray screen to punch up the blacks. However, after reading Tryg's High Power review i am tempted to get the high gain. Then again, maybe I should just split the difference and get the white.


Help!


----------



## Xylenz

These are pretty handy:

Screen Materials 
Screen Features 


The second one lists a CineTension 3 screen.


HTMarket actually suggested that i get the High Gain screen!


----------



## BowelShaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackBee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine is the HCG screen with the 1.0 gain. I picked it up from the warehouse myself.



JackBee, there are two types of high contrast grey that Elite uses for their screens. One is the SilverGrey, which is one can get on their Manual (Grey) screens, their SilverMax screens, and their ezCinema Plus screens. The other type is the CineGrey material which can be had on their EZ-Frame, SilverFrame, CineTension, PureVision, and Cinema235 screens. All that can be found on the Screen Materials link form the post above.


That being said, and since other posters said that the sample they have is a lighter grey, I was just wondering what model screen you bought from them? I am in the market for an intro screen an am looking at getting an Elite Screen manual pull down, either a 92" or 100" and am trying to figure out which woul dbe best, the High-contrast grey (SilverGrey in the case of manual pull screens) or a matte white (MaxWhite material) screen, which is actually listed as having a high contrast rating (negligable considering it's 1.1 compared to 1.0).


----------



## adrian27

Please I need some advice. I have a Sony Pearl, and I'll probably buy an ELITE CINE TENSION SERIES 2,120". The question is, wich material between MATE WHITE and HIGH GAIN?, I only see film material at night in a moderately light controlled room.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Jordan

I'm a bit miffed at elite right now. The literature appears to indicate that the 12v trigger is included as part of the basic system, however Elite says that there is a special "adapter" for the trigger function - at the low, low price of $40 (including shipping). Seems a bit steep for a $250 screen, if you ask me (and $15 of that is shipping...somebody needs to tell them they don't have to send it in a 10lb box).


Anyway - does anyone know what the pinout is on the RJ45? My screen location is wired with a bare cat5 on both ends anyway, so if I knew the 12v and ground pinouts I could hook it up...unless there's some current limiting or voltage modifying hardare involved in the adapter.


Edit - got my answer...maybe it will save somebody else $40. The CS rep at elite said that you could use a cat5 cable and just connect the orange and green wires as spec'd, but you can't. The proper pinout for a v1.4 screen is to use pin 7 as +12v and pin 8 as ground. For a standard cat5, that means the brown/white-brown pair is the proper pinout. Note that the ground, in combination with several other pins (no, I didn't write them down) has a voltage from 1.4 to 3.7, and shorting across the pins provided up, down, and trigger-like (up=closed, down=open) functions.


In Elite's defense, the $25 might not be out of bounds for a rarely used item that clearly was hand-crimped with a custom color order, then trimmed, heat-shrinked, and pre-cut for stripping, then boxed and and packed (in a HUGE shipping box). Still, with a simple diagram I could have crimped one up with my own tool for about $0.75 and been done a week ago.


----------



## Jordan

Update on the Elite Spectrum:


I just had a chance to test it out with an Epson 400 (720p). There were some waves in the screen when I got it, and some small squeaks the first few roll/unroll cycles. It's probably got 12-14 roll/unrolls and I left the screen hanging open overnight for about 24 hours. The "new" smell is pretty much gone, as are the waves and the squeak. It's about 1/4 the speed of a motor-in-roller (da-lite), but also about 1/4 the sound.


The material definitely has sparkles...bummer. They are noticable in an 18-24" circle on the specular reflection angle from the projector. It is mostly visible on white test screens, and somewhat on bright, single tone areas of the image. I watched Toy Story (for my 4yo), so there are some "digital whites" where I noticed it. It was not noticable for most of the program, but I expect to see it in snow scenes from now onl. The wife didn't notice at all. The 4yo, of course, wouldn't have cared even if she saw it. I did not notice any hotspotting. FWIW, the projector was on an end table at (nearly) eye height, since the mount isn't in place yet.


Overall, I'd say 1.5 thumbs up for the cost, and worth the money if you're on a budget and want the wow of an electric screen. The cheap (though annoying) trigger is a plus, and the very small size of the case offers favorable mounting options.


----------



## y2k02c5

I see a couple people are running the AX100U, which is the PJ i'm getting for my new house. The room will have some ambient light, but we will have curtains over the windows. The goal is to be able to watch Sunday afternoon NFL games, as well as watch movies at night.


Here's my setup for my basement:


Room size is 37'L x 29' W x 10' H. I will have two small windows 36" x 24" on the same side of the wall as the screen. This would be the East wall. On the south wall, at about 25 foot mark, I will have the escape Window. Approximate size is 48" x 48". This is a required emergency exit.


Room will be painted a dark coffee color walls, and white drywall ceiling.


Now, given all this, I called Elite today, to enquire on a 120" fixed frame screen recommendation. They recommended the SilverFrame High Gain Screen. This has a 1.8 Gain.


Based on ProjectorCentral, I can setup the PJ at 16 feet Throw with 1.52x zoom, and still get a 24fl Brightness. Will this be a sufficient setup for daytime viewing?


By the way, how well does the light harmonizer work?


Thanks for your input


----------



## SMac770




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xylenz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are pretty handy:
> 
> Screen Materials
> Screen Features
> 
> 
> The second one lists a CineTension 3 screen.
> 
> 
> HTMarket actually suggested that i get the High Gain screen!




I like the gain vs. angle charts for the materials. Very nice. The CineGray only gives the rated gain in a very narrow cone at the middle, and drops what I would call pretty substantially as you move to 30 and 45 degrees from center. For my friend, he has a light controlled room but I'd like to assist the perceived blacks as much as possible (the HD1000 has that white segment), but recommending he go CineWhite because he'll have viewers from 45 degrees left to 45 degrees right of center.


Suspect Elite's recommendation of CineGray for side ambient light environments is because it's gain curve is a lot like other high power stuff, much reduced gain at larger angles, such as light from the sides. (I'm assuming gain of light from center going out to the sides would be parallel to gain of light coming in from the sides going out to center; that might not be how it works in reality).


----------



## angel2167882

For the one interessed, here's my room setup and pictures with the Elite VMAX100UWH









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=883919 


For 300$ CND all included from TigerDirect.ca, it's definitly a deal










And service was great, actually the first screen came in broken (the plastic ring connecting the motor to the screen tube was broken so engine was turning free)... I've called TD and they've issues me a replacement and they even paid my return fees!


And I did adjust the screen drop with the hidden orange hex... took me some time to figure out but is simple. You turn it a little and drop the screen to see where it stop and you repeat that as long as needed.


Finally, picture quality is good enough for me, sure a high gain/tension tab would be great but you can reach 4 digits for that... too much for my budget.


Overall, I'm definitly happy with


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angel2167882* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the one interessed, here's my room setup and pictures...



Are we doing pics?


----------



## angel2167882

^^What Elite screen it is? CineTension I guess... how wide? Which material?


It's an Elite screen thread after all










BTW, really nice room there


----------



## Mike Lang

106" CineTension2... matte white.


----------



## Wallskm

I'm looking into getting an elite screen. Does anyone know how the Spectrum and VMAX models compare to each other?


----------



## SMac770

Nice setup. Yours is a bit like mine, a smaller "TV" behind the drop down screen. And then you have yet another LCD to the side? Going for the sports bar feel? Will the RPTV be seeing its way out of the house, or do you find times where its still preferred?


How do you like the center speaker mounted up high above the screen like that? I've debated if the sound would be ok with it coming so out of line with eye level. Does it sound like the dialog is coming from above the screen? I'm sure having the fronts up high along with the center helps. Maybe it wouldn't pull off as well since I have front floorstanders.


Oh yeah, on topic, nice Elite screen. My buddy's RP92WH1 (Is that right model for ezFrame?) is on its way. How long have you had the CineTension2 and have you seen it starting to develop any "lines" issues from rolling up and down? The Dalite and Draper tab tensioned screens are so much more expensive than the Elites. Is there a design difference that justifies the cost, or is it simply "charge what you think you can get people to pay" confidence thing?


South Bend, nice town.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMac770* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice setup. Yours is a bit like mine, a smaller "TV" behind the drop down screen. And then you have yet another LCD to the side? Going for the sports bar feel? Will the RPTV be seeing its way out of the house, or do you find times where its still preferred?



Thanks. The 32" flat panel serves two purposes, it can be swung over for two games at the same time (way better that PIP), or so people sitting on the other side of the room at the poker table can still see a screen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMac770* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you like the center speaker mounted up high above the screen like that? I've debated if the sound would be ok with it coming so out of line with eye level. Does it sound like the dialog is coming from above the screen? I'm sure having the fronts up high along with the center helps. Maybe it wouldn't pull off as well since I have front floorstanders.



The center is aimed down quite a bit to the "sweet spot" and I can't tell the difference from when it was mounted on the shelf directly above the RPTV.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMac770* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, on topic, nice Elite screen. My buddy's RP92WH1 (Is that right model for ezFrame?) is on its way. How long have you had the CineTension2 and have you seen it starting to develop any "lines" issues from rolling up and down? The Dalite and Draper tab tensioned screens are so much more expensive than the Elites. Is there a design difference that justifies the cost, or is it simply "charge what you think you can get people to pay" confidence thing?



The Cinetension2 was a warranty replacement for my original Elite Home series screen. It had waves in the material and Elite replaced it. They were out of stock on the 106" Home series so they upgraded me to the Cinetension at no cost.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMac770* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> South Bend, nice town.



Not really.


----------



## chakrax

Hello,


I'm planning to get a 100" Cinetension 1 or 2. I need the 16" drop on the top since the screen will be ceiling mounted.


I'm getting conflicting information from both ProjectorPeople and Elite.


I called Elite and spoke to a salesperson who said that the Cinetension 1 model (TE100HW1) *has* the 16" drop, while the Cinetension 2 models *don't*. Elite's web page indicates that the 16" drop is standard. However, a ProjectorPeople sales rep contacted Elite and got this response:
_I confirmed with our product manager and none of our screens have the 16" drop.... (our previous screens from 2004, 2005 did...but the vertical drop adjustments were a big issue with many customers and we found that the majority didn't need more than 6" of drop so that's why our models were changed up...) Perhaps the AV FORUM comments are coming from customers who had purchased the older VMAX or CINETENSION screens somewhere....? Again, the website is being corrected...and again, I do apologize for the confusion-










Tks-

National Sales Manager-ELITE SCREENS_
So two people inside Elite are giving me different answers. @drcarr (post #279) - your screen has the drop. When did you purchase the screen? Is it an older model by any chance? Is there anyone here who does *not* have the larger drop? I'm confused.


-Chakra Srivatsa.


----------



## jenielsen

I had considered removing my DIY Blackout Cloth (BOC) screen and replacing with an Elite ezFrame screen. I called the company and had them send me samples of the White and Grey for comparion. I got the samples Wednesday and put them up on my BOC screen Wed night to see how they compared.


To my absolute surprise, the White completely blended in with my BOC screen. I put them up on the screen with some tape and walked back to my seat. When I got back to the seat, I thought that the tape had given away and had allowed the sample to fall behind my center channel. I got back up to the screen and to my surprise the White was still adhered. I played some different titles and moved around in the room (off axis) to see if I could notice any difference in scenes (dark & light) to see if there was some compelling reason that I could use for the purchase of the White Elite screen. I couldn't find any. I guess I'm sticking with my BOC...


----------



## chakrax

I got a definitive answer on the differences between the Cinetension and the Cinetension 2 models.


Cinetension: 16" max black drop

Cinetension 2: 10" max black drop, IR "eye" on left edge of case, 12V trigger


Tech support recommends to NOT use the max drop, but leave 2"-4" inside the roller. For the original model, recommended max drop is 12". For the "2" the max recommended drop is 8".


The original Cinetension models are being phased out. I ordered one of the last TE100HW1 (the warehouse had two left), since I need the larger drop. The newer models have a "2" at the end, like TE100HW2.


Hope that info helps others here.


-Chakra.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chakrax* /forum/post/11413599
> 
> 
> IR "eye" on left edge of case...



Mine's on the right.


----------



## auburn2

I have my 92 inch "tension white" screen up (TE92HW2).


I took me about 5 hours to get it up, and that time included rehanging and leveling the projector, running wire for the 12V pickup, running the power cord through the wall and sealing the holes. Putting it up is mostly a 1-man job. You will need a second person for about 5 minutes while you put the screen onto the hangars (one person to hold it up, the other to attach the hangars).


I couldn't be happier. This is one impressive screen. It is easy to put up (other than the part where I had to physically hold up 50 lbs for about 2 minutes), it is super easy to adjust both the drop and the level of the screen and it has a great picture.


----------



## fastturb

does anyone have a comparison of the Elite screens to the Stewart screens? my concern would be general quality of materials and mechanism. The street pricing I have found shows Elite about 1/3 cost of the Stewarts. thanks/


----------



## DarthBuck

With this being the Official Elite screen thread, I just wanted to throw out that I am starting a thread dedicated to the Cinemascope 2.35:1 aspect screens, and invite anyone here who owns, or is interested in learning about these, to post there. I just purchased one, and think it's incredible. Had a tough time finding info on it, so I'm starting a thread as a resource for others.


Buck


----------



## gimphboi

Can anyone tell me what the weight of say Elite's 92" SilverFrame Screen is? Are these as heavy as the manual screens or a good bit lighter?


Thanks,


Tony


----------



## schwerhaiv

HI:

I am just putting in my first home theater. I shopped around and picked out a VMAX around 120" from Visual APEX that they had on special. I was considering a Cinetension for around $900, but went with this one for around $350 instead. I am not happy. There are waves in the screen that I can clearly see in any bright scene. I can't believe that this is the way it is supposed to look. I am so happy to be getting the home theater; but, wondering what I can do. To me, this is almost unwatchable, considering the money (albeat budget HT) that I put into this. Any ideas???

-Schwerhaiv


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schwerhaiv* /forum/post/11505870
> 
> 
> HI:
> 
> I am just putting in my first home theater. I shopped around and picked out a VMAX around 120" from Visual APEX that they had on special. I was considering a Cinetension for around $900, but went with this one for around $350 instead. I am not happy. There are waves in the screen that I can clearly see in any bright scene. I can't believe that this is the way it is supposed to look. I am so happy to be getting the home theater; but, wondering what I can do. To me, this is almost unwatchable, considering the money (albeat budget HT) that I put into this. Any ideas???
> 
> -Schwerhaiv




If your projector doesn't have too great an offset you might want to consider a DaLite High Power screen. AVS sells them.


----------



## chakrax

My 100" Cinetension 1 screen seems a little too tall. The screen is supposed to be 87.125" x 49", but it's actually 86.5" x 51". I'd like to mask off the two extra inches on the top. What's the best material to use?


The screen itself seems to be some kind of vinyl material. The black borders seem to be dyed into the screen. I first thought of black felt, but I'm wondering if it may be too thick and cause issues while rolling into the case. Some kind of black masking tape may be nice.


Any suggestions?


----------



## xris2o0o

Anyone know any release dates on teh Cinetension 3?


Anyone using the Cinetension 2 with a Sony VW50?


----------



## kviers

I have seen a couple of posts on this thread about Elite Cinetension screens with an incorrect screen size. I just got a 106" Cinetension 2 which is supposed to have a 52" x 92" viewable area. My screen is actually 53" x 91". Obviously, I cannot get an image correctly aligned on this screen and therefore it is basically useless.


Is this a pervasive problem or an anomaly? It is absolutely unbelievable to me that they could have such poor QC that they would actually ship screens with incorrect dimensions. This worries me about the rest of the screen build and what else may be waiting to break.


Just curious as to others experience with this problem.


----------



## lennyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/11443371
> 
> 
> does anyone have a comparison of the Elite screens to the Stewart screens? my concern would be general quality of materials and mechanism. The street pricing I have found shows Elite about 1/3 cost of the Stewarts. thanks/



A comparison of the projected image of these two really can't mean much. If your in the market for a decent but very affordable screen, you probably can't or won't afford the price of the Stewart. A Stewart BETTER beat a screen at the Elite's price point. Stewart's arguably the leader for good reason.


We received our Elite Cinetension Monday and from the looks of the packaging and industrial design of the components, the build quality etc., it should be a fine product. Nothing 'cheap' in anything we've seen yet. It goes up on Saturday as the 120" screen is so much bigger then the old 110" 4:3 on it replaces - we've a lot of cutting and fitting to get it up into the ceiling. I'd be amazed if we are anything but thrilled once we get a chance to see an image on it. Remember again, there won't be anything to readily compare it to so it should look just great. We do have the luxury of a Yamaha DPX-1300 to project the image. For the savings on the screen a good ISF calibration should overact any deficiency in the screen material and we'll still have saved a bundle!


----------



## BobBart

Where are you getting your elite screen from? I checked out visual apex but they want $45 to ship a $75 screen. I did email avs yesterday but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## fischman

Well, I just ordered an 84" SilverFrame High Gain to be used with my new HD70 in a room with moderate ambient light during the day. I don't have anything to compare to, but I may end up ordering some samples from other companies to compare once I receive it. I will post up pics and a short review of my impressions. Should be very bright with a 1.8 gain and a small screen with a throw of about 10.5feet.


Josh


----------



## lennyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobBart* /forum/post/11608433
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your elite screen from? I checked out visual apex but they want $45 to ship a $75 screen. I did email avs yesterday but haven't heard back yet.



projectorpeople.com Good folks, drop shipped right away.


----------



## jay_waller

it seems as though my elite cinetension is slightly lower on the left side than the right. do you have any suggestions for adjusting it. when it rolls into the case it is also lower on the left than to the right. Is there an adjustment for this? I don't think it was like this when I took it out of the box.


----------



## chas_w




> Quote:
> Where are you getting your elite screen from? I checked out visual apex but they want $45 to ship a $75 screen.



Circuit City carries some Elite screens.


----------



## lennyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xris2o0o* /forum/post/11563939
> 
> 
> Anyone know any release dates on teh Cinetension 3?



Unless I'm missing something. the 3 or the 2 is basically the same. Longer warranty on the 3 but you need to pay alot more for that...


----------



## lennyd

What material are DLP users using? Matte white, High Contrast Gray or the High Contrast White?


I ordered a Sharp DLP with C/R 7000:1 & 1000 Lumins... seating is 12' so 100" screen is what I'd need...


----------



## chakrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chakrax* /forum/post/11535374
> 
> 
> My 100" Cinetension 1 screen seems a little too tall. The screen is supposed to be 87.125" x 49", but it's actually 86.5" x 51". I'd like to mask off the two extra inches on the top. What's the best material to use?
> 
> 
> The screen itself seems to be some kind of vinyl material. The black borders seem to be dyed into the screen. I first thought of black felt, but I'm wondering if it may be too thick and cause issues while rolling into the case. Some kind of black masking tape may be nice.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



This masking tape worked well for me. I got the 3" wide version. I taped it to the top side of the screen. I had to mask off about 2.5". The tape is pretty thin, and does not affect the automatic up and down movement of the screen.


----------



## zr600

I tried to buy a manual pull down 135" screen but both times they sent me one out it came in broken. I believe the plastic end caps break in shipping. I now ordered a vmax2, it has alum. end caps. The people at visualapex have been great to work with through this whole deal. I would buy from them again!.............Brian


Update!!!!!


Elite refused to upgrade me to an electric screen. They wanted me to pay for shipping again. I was not about to pay $90 for shipping twice because they could not get a screen sent to me without it being defective. Visualapex was great to deal with and they refunded me the screen money and the shipping money. I still don't understand why elite would not upgrade me, as they would be selling a higher price product which would be a plus for them. The only reason I wanted to upgrade was so I could maybe get a working screen. This has drug on for over 6 weeks now. I will never order an elite screen again, nor do I recommend it to anyone. Now that I got my money back I could just order an electric elite, which doesn't make sense again why they did not do the swap in the first place, but as I said I will not order another elite screen, ever.............Brian


----------



## nennafir

Hello all,


I just bought a CineTension2 100" 16:9 screen. I have an Optoma HD80 Projector.


The Optoma HD80 Projector does have an input on it where a trigger could be plugged in.


Also, the screen did come with a little Ethernet-y looking widgit that is supposedly the 12v trigger.


I have no idea how to connect this to the Optoma though.


Can anyone tell me, keeping in mind that I am no electrician. I can understand simple instruction, telling me to buy such-and-such at radio shack, and easy soldering stuff, but anything worse than that will go over my head.


If anyone could help that would be great!


Thanks!


----------



## nennafir

Nevermind, I already figured it out.


To connect to the Optoma HD80, you should buy an adaptaplug B from radio shack (part number 2731705) along with a replacement adaptaplug socket (part number 2731743). Then connect the plug to the socket and the socket to some wire (for example, I chose part number 2780858) and then to the hacked ethernet connection that elite gives you.


It's too bad though that the Optoma only sends the signal when it powers on and not when you turn it off. So I'll still have to press an extra button to retract the screen even though I won't have to press one to get it down. In retrospect, I'm not sure it was worth the bother.


Oh well, now I know how to do it...


----------



## Jordan

Say what? I find it odd that the Cinetension is wired differently.


The spectrum screens have several active pinouts from the RJ45 jack. It can be used to control the screen using a 12v trigger as well as the wired wall switch. Some of the pins are powered, some are simply contact points. The 12v trigger pins (7-ground and 8-12v, iirc - see my earlier post about the spectrum, though the pinout may vary) make the screen drop when 12v is applied (a couple hundred mA is required, I think), and make the screen retract when the voltage is removed. There are other pins which will drop the screen when simple contact is made. Iirc, the white/brown out on a TIA568A punched cable seems to be a universal contact, and will activate the screen when shorted to 3 or 4 other pins.


Crimp an rj45 to a cat5 cable and run that to the projector (or run a std cat 5 and strip one end). Solder on a plug that matches the HD80 - on the Sony and Epson I've had, it's been a simple 1/8" mini plug, the same that's used for headphones. Don't worry about the stereo vs. mono, just get the ground and the tip hooked up to the line.


BTW - I've still got that extra spectrum adapter if anyone needs one.


----------



## nennafir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan* /forum/post/11819969
> 
> 
> Say what? I find it odd that the Cinetension is wired differently.
> 
> 
> The spectrum screens have several active pinouts from the RJ45 jack. It can be used to control the screen using a 12v trigger as well as the wired wall switch. Some of the pins are powered, some are simply contact points. The 12v trigger pins (7-ground and 8-12v, iirc - see my earlier post about the spectrum, though the pinout may vary) make the screen drop when 12v is applied (a couple hundred mA is required, I think), and make the screen retract when the voltage is removed. There are other pins which will drop the screen when simple contact is made. Iirc, the white/brown out on a TIA568A punched cable seems to be a universal contact, and will activate the screen when shorted to 3 or 4 other pins.
> 
> 
> Crimp an rj45 to a cat5 cable and run that to the projector (or run a std cat 5 and strip one end). Solder on a plug that matches the HD80 - on the Sony and Epson I've had, it's been a simple 1/8" mini plug, the same that's used for headphones. Don't worry about the stereo vs. mono, just get the ground and the tip hooked up to the line.
> 
> 
> BTW - I've still got that extra spectrum adapter if anyone needs one.



I should have been more clear. The ethernet-y thing is still needed to connect to the CineTension2. It was included in my box though so I didn't mention it as something one needed to buy.


Sorry, maybe I should have put this on the Optoma HD80 thread as that is the adaptor you need. The Optoma plug you need to get is NOT a miniplug. It is the adaptaplug I mentioned above.


Edit: To further elaborate on other comments of yours, I can get it to drop when the Optoma powers on, but I can't find anythwere in the Optoma menu a place to make it retract when I turn the Optoma off. If I *unplug* the Optoma, then it retracts, but this is obviously not practical. In short, it seems that I am stuck with having it come down being automated but having manually to press a button to get it to go back up. If anyone else knows differently, please enlighten me.


----------



## neekos

anyone have any screen shots with the Elite SilverFrame 16:9 92in ?


----------



## tiddler

  
Click image above to go to Elite website for CineTension2 Screens.


I live in Ottawa Canada and thought I would investigate where I could purchase an Elite CineTension 2 High Contrast Gray 106" screen (TE106HC2). I had tried several online places but they would not deliver to Canada. I am still waiting for a response from AVS but I suspect the shipping will be excessive due to the cross border thing.


I contacted Elite and they pointed me to TigerDirect.ca and D&H Canada .


Both companies would be shipping from within Canada or at least the shipping cost would reflect that. Both have warehouses in the Toronto area. Just for a reference EastPorters.ca are in the Toronto area and their shippping cost for a 110" screen was $50 by UPS and it arrived within about 48 hours.


TigerDirect.ca responded with a price of approximately $870.00 for the TE106HC2 screen and their shipping cost would be $195. The shipping is based on their website and a basic 120" screen. So the total would be $1065 and with GST & PST included the grand total would be $1214.10 to my door here in Ontario.


D&H Canada responded with a price for the screen and shipping that is very different. So different I replied to the email to make sure there was not a mistake. When I get a response I will post it here. In the meantime if you are in Canada and want to buy an Elite screen I highly recommend you contact D&H Canada 717-236-8001.


----------



## tiddler

As I said in the previous post I was so surprised at the prices D&H quoted me I had to contact them again to confirm them.


The price is $598.87 for the Elite 106" High Contrast Gray CineTension2 screen (TE106HC2). Ground shipping will cost $30 period. That comes to $628.87 and with PST and GST included the total will be $716.90 delivered to my door in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. All I can say is WOW!!!!!


The Canadian sales representative is Randy Resovsky [email protected] 1-800-340-1008 x4

Now I have seen the issues of the screen not being the exact 16:9 dimensions. But I also saw the post from chakrax linking the VCC JV497 Black Masking Tape that is listed at around $10 for 3" or 4" 60 yrds. Maybe chakrax can comment on the finish/sheen.


A good Canadian alternative would be black cloth 1 1/2" Hockey tape. I have used that before on samples and it worked very well.

     


I am just waiting now for the screen material samples to come in from Elite. If they look good well . . .


----------



## tiddler

Just to summarize the last two posts . . . .


If you live in Canada and would like an Elite CineTension2 (Tab-Tensioned) motorized retractable screen with IR&RF remote control and 12v trigger, you can get the TE106HC2 from TigerDirect.ca for $1065 or you could get it from dandh.ca for $630 shipping included.


ProjectorPeople.com, who will not ship it to me in Canada want $730 before shipping.


For once there seems to be a price advantage to being Canadian, Eh!!!


----------



## tiddler

I just noticed the 106" TE106HC2 is only $635 + $69 shipping in the US at VisulaApex.


----------



## mark13331

I just received my 92" Elite Cinetension screen. Everything looks great except 2 big things. First, when the screen is rolled down, about every 8 inches there are horizontal lines/wrinkles that run across the screen. Not real deep lines, but definitely noticeable. I am guessing that they come from the pole that the screen wraps around or ????? It appears the screen was made over a year ago, so it has been rolled up for a long time. I have it rolled down and hanging, hoping the weight of the bar will relax the lines. Anybody else have this problem and is there anything that will remove the wrinkles? I saw somebody say they took a warm iron and steamed theirs out. The backing on this screen is vinyl, so I'm not sure how vinyl and hot iron mix. My second issue, is this screen is supposed to have a 18 inch drop, but mine currently only comes down enought to have a 8 inch drop. Is there something i have to do to make the screen extend further down.


Thanks for anyones help on these two issues.


Mark


----------



## tiddler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark13331* /forum/post/11975530
> 
> 
> I just received my 92" Elite Cinetension screen. Everything looks great except 2 big things. First, when the screen is rolled down, about every 8 inches there are horizontal lines/wrinkles that run across the screen. Not real deep lines, but definitely noticeable. I am guessing that they come from the pole that the screen wraps around or ????? It appears the screen was made over a year ago, so it has been rolled up for a long time. I have it rolled down and hanging, hoping the weight of the bar will relax the lines. Anybody else have this problem and is there anything that will remove the wrinkles? I saw somebody say they took a warm iron and steamed theirs out. The backing on this screen is vinyl, so I'm not sure how vinyl and hot iron mix. My second issue, is this screen is supposed to have a 18 inch drop, but mine currently only comes down enought to have a 8 inch drop. Is there something i have to do to make the screen extend further down.
> 
> 
> Thanks for anyones help on these two issues.
> 
> 
> Mark



I would try a blow dryer or carefully try a heat gun.


There should be an adjustment for the lower stop.


----------



## FreddyW

Thsi may be a dumb question, but, as I see you can adjust the cinetension2 to drop lower...can you accordingly adjust it so it doesn't drop quite so low? My question arises because I want to get a 106" screen, but I might drop a bit in front of my center channel speaker if I can't adjust the stop to make it stop sooner....


Short version- Can the electric cinetension2 be adjusted so there is only 4" of black up top instead of 6" when the screen is lowered?


Thanks,

Fred


----------



## jay_waller

it is a dumb question and yes, you can adjust it to stop at a higher position. I had to do that for mine.


just kidding about the question being dumb.


----------



## Mike Lang

The adjustment instructions are on Elite's website.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jay_waller* /forum/post/11980111
> 
> 
> it is a dumb question and yes, you can adjust it to stop at a higher position. I had to do that for mine.
> 
> 
> just kidding about the question being dumb.



Nope, it was a dumb question










"But, if you DON'T ask....."


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/11980216
> 
> 
> The adjustment instructions are on Elite's website.



Never trust a company's site. Or anyone over 30!


Just figured I'd ask an actual user out there


----------



## lennyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zr600* /forum/post/11771579
> 
> 
> I tried to buy a manual pull down 135" screen but both times they sent me one out it came in broken. I believe the plastic end caps break in shipping. I now ordered a vmax2, it has alum. end caps. The people at visualapex have been great to work with through this whole deal. I would buy from them again!.............Brian
> 
> 
> Update!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elite refused to upgrade me to an electric screen. They wanted me to pay for shipping again. I was not about to pay $90 for shipping twice because they could not get a screen sent to me without it being defective. Visualapex was great to deal with and they refunded me the screen money and the shipping money. I still don't understand why elite would not upgrade me, as they would be selling a higher price product which would be a plus for them. The only reason I wanted to upgrade was so I could maybe get a working screen. This has drug on for over 6 weeks now. I will never order an elite screen again, nor do I recommend it to anyone. Now that I got my money back I could just order an electric elite, which doesn't make sense again why they did not do the swap in the first place, but as I said I will not order another elite screen, ever.............Brian



Reading this would make it seem like Elite isn't responsive, but my experience has been spectacular. I received a Cinetension 3 screen for a customer and installed it. After installation we noticed the top edge of the screen where the black 'mask' met the white viewing surface was lower in the middle then on the outer edges. It wasn't a straight line across the top. It only was maybe 1/2" lower in the middle but had the effect of causing the whole rectangular viewing surface to apprear not right because of the uneven top. One call to customer support had a replacement on its way to us. No hassles. They said it should be square (agreed!) and was a defective unit.


I can tell you that is how a company should be and my experience has been great. The shipping box the Cinetension came in was superior and well protected by foam support and heavy duty cardboard. Each of the included hangers, anchors, remotes, triggers etc seem very well made. The operation is silent as well. This is the second Cinetension we've installed so far and I'd highly recommend them. If your looking for a motorized screen on a budget, you just can't go wrong.


----------



## tiddler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennyd* /forum/post/12010895
> 
> 
> Reading this would make it seem like Elite isn't responsive, but my experience has been spectacular. I received a Cinetension 3 screen for a customer and installed it. After installation we noticed the top edge of the screen where the black 'mask' met the white viewing surface was lower in the middle then on the outer edges. It wasn't a straight line across the top. It only was maybe 1/2" lower in the middle but had the effect of causing the whole rectangular viewing surface to apprear not right because of the uneven top. One call to customer support had a replacement on its way to us. No hassles. They said it should be square (agreed!) and was a defective unit.
> 
> 
> I can tell you that is how a company should be and my experience has been great. The shipping box the Cinetension came in was superior and well protected by foam support and heavy duty cardboard. Each of the included hangers, anchors, remotes, triggers etc seem very well made. The operation is silent as well. This is the second Cinetension we've installed so far and I'd highly recommend them. If your looking for a motorized screen on a budget, you just can't go wrong.



What is different between the CineTension2 and 3? How flat is the screen surface? What material did you get? Do you have any CineTension that have been installed for a year or more? How are they holding up?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiddler* /forum/post/12012274
> 
> 
> What is different between the CineTension2 and 3? How flat is the screen surface? What material did you get? Do you have any CineTension that have been installed for a year or more? How are they holding up?




Cinetension3 is for custom installers only. Includes universal remote or something in addition to standard remote. Otherwise pretty much the same. It's on their website.


----------



## Krynos

I just got an Elite EZ Frame 106" matt white.


This screen is nice, the frame is excellent, really classy looking. For the price I am very, very happy.


I didn't expect to have to stretch the screen material this much to install it, my first though was "no way will it stretch that far!". But, of course it did.


- Rick


----------



## Fragster

Hey Krynos


I'm looking at the exact screen from PPeople.....is the assembly pretty easy and can be done by one person? What kind of PJ are u using with it?


Thx

Frag


----------



## Noah

I'm considering an Elite 92" manual pull down using their SilverGray 1.1 gain surface (model M92UCH) for use with an Infocus 7210.


Does anyone have experience with this material? Care to comment on it? I'm particularly interested in its ambient light rejection, contrast, color shift, texture, and hotspotting. The SilverGrey gain chart has a good deal more roll off than their matte white, which is exactly what I'm looking for.


Also, I am concerned about waves. This will be my first non-DIY screen, so I want to make sure it'll be worth it over a DIY solution. If it did wave, I'd probably just cut the material out and mount it in a screen, but that seems to defeat the purpose of going commercial, in mind.


----------



## cslavinskas

Hi dose any one know what the pin out is on the RJ45 connect for the screen trigger.



thank you


----------



## FTLOSM

Found Answer


----------



## Krynos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/12040023
> 
> 
> Hey Krynos
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the exact screen from PPeople.....is the assembly pretty easy and can be done by one person? What kind of PJ are u using with it?



I'm using it with a Panasonic AE900.


The assembly is pretty straight forward. I don't see a problem assembling it solo.


- Rick


----------



## 05monty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krynos* /forum/post/12021612
> 
> 
> I just got an Elite EZ Frame 106" matt white.
> 
> 
> This screen is nice, the frame is excellent, really classy looking. For the price I am very, very happy.
> 
> 
> I didn't expect to have to stretch the screen material this much to install it, my first though was "no way will it stretch that far!". But, of course it did.
> 
> 
> - Rick



I know exactly what you mean. I just put mine together about 2 weeks ago and I was like WOW is this going to rip or not hold? I have had no issue and would buy again. Great screen for the money.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/11980047
> 
> 
> Thsi may be a dumb question, but, as I see you can adjust the cinetension2 to drop lower...can you accordingly adjust it so it doesn't drop quite so low? My question arises because I want to get a 106" screen, but I might drop a bit in front of my center channel speaker if I can't adjust the stop to make it stop sooner....
> 
> 
> Short version- Can the electric cinetension2 be adjusted so there is only 4" of black up top instead of 6" when the screen is lowered?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Fred



Ok, read instructions on website. It's not working. Do you adjust when it's UP or DOWN, or in MOTION? I need to shrink the top mask about 3".


VERY frustrating. Instructions on the elite site suck. The bottom adjustment on my screen is blocked with a screw?


Cinetension2. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang

I did it with the screen all the way up. I adjusted it so that there was no drop (just the black border).


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/12114945
> 
> 
> I did it with the screen all the way up. I adjusted it so that there was no drop (just the black border).



Ok, on my screen, there are TWO adjustment spots for the allen wrench. A YELLOW one and a WHITE one. Through some experimenting, the yellow one seems to control overall DROP distance.


The white seems to WIND it up at the top?


We screwed around with it for an hour last night and the motor shutdown. The screen is now retracting TOO FAR into the case and we can't get it to stop or accept an adjustment.


This is annoying AND embarassing. If anyone could post specifics of white each COLOR port does when turned clockwise or counterCW, we would appreciate it. We're afraid to mess around anymore for fear of breaking it.


Sorry for the momentary lapse, usually I'm good at this stuff.


Fred


----------



## D0UHaveMyStapler

I have had the 120" white Elite EZ-Frame. It is my first screen and I have been very impressed with it. It only took about an hour to put it together and it looks very classy. Has a high quality appearance. I like the fact that it does not have a 8"+ velvet border, it seems to be right around 4".


I am driving it with the Sony VPL-AW15. The image is not quite as bright as I would like, but luckily I can control the ambient light.


I got it new off ebay for far less than the $500+ common street price. For the money it is an excellent bargain.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/12118111
> 
> 
> Ok, on my screen, there are TWO adjustment spots for the allen wrench. A YELLOW one and a WHITE one. Through some experimenting, the yellow one seems to control overall DROP distance.
> 
> 
> The white seems to WIND it up at the top?
> 
> 
> We screwed around with it for an hour last night and the motor shutdown. The screen is now retracting TOO FAR into the case and we can't get it to stop or accept an adjustment.
> 
> 
> This is annoying AND embarassing. If anyone could post specifics of white each COLOR port does when turned clockwise or counterCW, we would appreciate it. We're afraid to mess around anymore for fear of breaking it.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the momentary lapse, usually I'm good at this stuff.
> 
> 
> Fred



The top screw (yellow) adjusts the rise. Turning the Allen-wrench half a circle counterclockwise in increments will cause the screen to retract flushing with the screen’s case.


The bottom screw (white) adjusts the fall. Turning the Allen-wrench a full circle clockwise will cause the screen to retract, making less of the top black masking.


After adjusting each one, you must let the screen do a full up/down cycle before you'll see the difference.


----------



## FreddyW

Ok Mike, I have a cinetension2. I have the extended DROP correct, meaning, The screen drops as low as I want it. I did that by adjusting the YELLOW screw. Counter-clockwise yellow DROP the screen when it was fully extended.


HOwever, I messed around with the WHITE screw, and now my screen retracts TOO FAR into the case. I can't get it to stop.


Any help would be appreciated. I don't know which way to turn it, neither way seems to work. I know it's the WHITE screw because I puleld it back in the case when I originally adjusted it. But like a dope I did not write it down.


Key point- on my screen the instructions for colors seem to be reversed? When the screen is fully deployed, I can crank the yellow screw and get it to drop lower or higher. This does nothing to the screen in its retracted state.


Goal: When screen is retracted, have weighted bar is nearly flush with case.

Problem: Weighted bar currently retracts TOO DEEP into case and grinds motor, no matter which color screw I turn.


----------



## terrible_buddhis

I like the screen, but I have to say...mounting it was a B!(&H. The case was at an angle that the bolts wouldn't slide into the mount. Anyway...


I have an epson 1080p projector...when I power it on, the screen starts to come down...then retracts...then as the picture starts to light up...comes back down.


Is that normal?


----------



## lennyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terrible_buddhis* /forum/post/12141996
> 
> 
> I like the screen, but I have to say...mounting it was a B!(&H. The case was at an angle that the bolts wouldn't slide into the mount. Anyway...



Was your screen tilted to begin with? The 'T' channel should be at the top and the screen then hangs straight down.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terrible_buddhis* /forum/post/12141996
> 
> 
> I have an epson 1080p projector...when I power it on, the screen starts to come down...then retracts...then as the picture starts to light up...comes back down.



No, not normal. Your using the 12v trigger I assume. I'd actually look to the wiring or the connection to the PJ as the trigger on the Screen should only do what the projector tells it to.


I read these posts about the lousy directions, poor mounting anchors, screws etc. and wonder just what is expected from a manufacturer. To me, the hardware is more then ample for a variety of normal installs, although I've yet to have a normal one. But a little creativity goes a long ways to get these hung right. The last one we put up, we tap-conned a 1x6x8 (use a hard wood for this) to the wall and mounted the 'L' bracket to that, which worked perfect. The 1' thick board also put the screen out just enough to clear the sill of the window the screen covered. Another we used threaded rod attached to butterfly anchors up through the ceiling joists on one end while sliding flat female threaded fasteners into the mounting channel on the other. This allowed us to raise and level the sceen into place in the ceiling opening we cut for mounting flush with the ceiling. A quick addition of trim and we had a beautiful flush mounted screen.


All in all, the Cinetension system comes complete with sturdy hardware for most installs. I'm impressed with what Elite gives you for the money these cost!


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/12137631
> 
> 
> Ok Mike, I have a cinetension2. I have the extended DROP correct, meaning, The screen drops as low as I want it. I did that by adjusting the YELLOW screw. Counter-clockwise yellow DROP the screen when it was fully extended.
> 
> 
> HOwever, I messed around with the WHITE screw, and now my screen retracts TOO FAR into the case. I can't get it to stop.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I don't know which way to turn it, neither way seems to work. I know it's the WHITE screw because I puleld it back in the case when I originally adjusted it. But like a dope I did not write it down.
> 
> 
> Key point- on my screen the instructions for colors seem to be reversed? When the screen is fully deployed, I can crank the yellow screw and get it to drop lower or higher. This does nothing to the screen in its retracted state.
> 
> 
> Goal: When screen is retracted, have weighted bar is nearly flush with case.
> 
> Problem: Weighted bar currently retracts TOO DEEP into case and grinds motor, no matter which color screw I turn.



That's backwards. The yellow screw is to adjust so it doesn't retract too far into the case...
http://www.elitescreens.com/pdf/adj_cinetension_g.pdf


----------



## fastturb

Originally Posted by zr600 View Post

I tried to buy a manual pull down 135" screen but both times they sent me one out it came in broken. I believe the plastic end caps break in shipping. I now ordered a vmax2, it has alum. end caps. The people at visualapex have been great to work with through this whole deal. I would buy from them again!.............Brian


Update!!!!!


Elite refused to upgrade me to an electric screen. They wanted me to pay for shipping again. I was not about to pay $90 for shipping twice because they could not get a screen sent to me without it being defective. Visualapex was great to deal with and they refunded me the screen money and the shipping money. I still don't understand why elite would not upgrade me, as they would be selling a higher price product which would be a plus for them. The only reason I wanted to upgrade was so I could maybe get a working screen. This has drug on for over 6 weeks now. I will never order an elite screen again, nor do I recommend it to anyone. Now that I got my money back I could just order an electric elite, which doesn't make sense again why they did not do the swap in the first place, but as I said I will not order another elite screen, ever.............Brian""



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennyd* /forum/post/12010895
> 
> 
> Reading this would make it seem like Elite isn't responsive, but my experience has been spectacular. I received a Cinetension 3 screen for a customer and installed it. After installation we noticed the top edge of the screen where the black 'mask' met the white viewing surface was lower in the middle then on the outer edges. It wasn't a straight line across the top. It only was maybe 1/2" lower in the middle but had the effect of causing the whole rectangular viewing surface to apprear not right because of the uneven top. One call to customer support had a replacement on its way to us. No hassles. They said it should be square (agreed!) and was a defective unit.
> 
> 
> I can tell you that is how a company should be and my experience has been great. The shipping box the Cinetension came in was superior and well protected by foam support and heavy duty cardboard. Each of the included hangers, anchors, remotes, triggers etc seem very well made. The operation is silent as well. This is the second Cinetension we've installed so far and I'd highly recommend them. If your looking for a motorized screen on a budget, you just can't go wrong.



Well I guess I should have listened to ZR600. I did buy a motorized screen and I believe I DID GO WRONG purchasing Elite. Does anyone have the name of the president of Elite or know how I can find out. Customer _service_ is little help and just doesn't care. I'm going to give another try to contact the president and if that doesn't work, I'll post my problems to _keep others from going wrong_


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/12148526
> 
> 
> That's backwards. The yellow screw is to adjust so it doesn't retract too far into the case...
> http://www.elitescreens.com/pdf/adj_cinetension_g.pdf



Nope. Not on my screen. The WHITE knob turned CLOCKWISE lowered the at-rest-state of the screen. Problem seems to be solved.


Crazy. I called Elite, their guy had no idea, I think he was reading their website.


Ah, well.


Final thoughts: The Elite 1.1 gain white screen is not as good as my former Carada Brilliant White 1.4 screen. No comparison, actually. Fortunately, I have a decent projector, and my bulb has over 800 hours, so I will probably change bulbs.


That said, I DO like having the electric screen because the 50" plasma now mounted on the wall will handle our everyday-type viewing.


Room has come together REALLY nicely. Just need to finish the false front for the electric screen and then paint it, an dI'll be done. ETA about a week or two (a little burnout right now).


----------



## terrible_buddhis

what is the false front going to look like?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terrible_buddhis* /forum/post/12161366
> 
> 
> what is the false front going to look like?



Maybe that term is misleading. Basically, the room is 156" wide. The screen casing is approx. 103" wide. If you look at the pics I posted, you can see the small lights I installed across the front. Well, the middle one is gone now, and the two outside ones remain. I was going to build a soffit for each side and drop the lights, but my height is critical. Instead of making a soffit that was effectively hollow and open for 2/3 of the length, I decided to just mount a 1 x 10 across the length of the room. 9-1/4" (the actual width of a 1 x 10) is as far as I want to come down as I do want some mask exposed. I can get a 1 x 10 x 14, so the length will be uniform. Then I'll mount 2 x 4 on the side walls and a 2 x 2 across the ceiling. I will rout the bottom edge of the 1 x 10 to something nice but subtle. Then I'll hang it and paint it the color of the walls.


Advantages:


1) easy to install


2) easy to take down


3) easy to access screen


4) I will not have to remove the lights from the ceilign, as they will still shine down as needed


But, like I said, I'm a bit burned out right now. I'll get to it in the next couple weeks and be done with it!


----------



## terrible_buddhis

I am not finding the pics.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terrible_buddhis* /forum/post/12163854
> 
> 
> I am not finding the pics.




Good question. I know I posted the pics on some thread. I will repost.


Original media room

-Pioneer Elite 630 Pro HD

-Rack on left

-SVS Sub

 


Media Room Rev. 1

-plasma-style tv stand for component

-Samsung 710 AE projector

-100" fixed Carada Screen

-Hsu sub

 


Media Room Rev. 2 (will upload pics later)

-Panasonic 50" plasma on wall

-Elite Cinetension2 100" screen

-new couches


----------



## FTLOSM

Today I got an elite VMAX100UWH screen off craigslist. Appears to be in EXCELLENT condition screen wise (which to me means the most), but the unit was missing the remote and some sort of switchbox (misplaced during a move they said) and in the new house they had a new screen so this wasnt being used, thus was put up for quick cheap sale.


Since I couldn't test the screen motor but the screen itself looked fantastic condition, I decided for the price i paid (less than half of what a manual 16:9 elite 100 diag screen costs) I figured worst case I use it as is in down position or cut the screen off it and mount it to a fixed frame or something.


What I have here are 2 cords and the case with screen.


One is a standard 3 prong AC power cord and on the other end of this cord is a 3 pin female jack (didn't see where or how this hooks into the screen to power it though).


The other cord has a 4 pin female end on both ends, and i do see a jack on the side of the case that accepts this 4 prong, but not sure where other end goes to?


I know i dont have the remote but i do have an MX-700 remote and saw elite had some codes I could enter that hopefully one may work to get this up and down.


But at this point what am I missing here, where does the wall outlet 3 female ended cord go to?


Where does the other end of the 4 female ended cord go to?


Can supply pics but figured for someone who knows screens this might be a easy question as to what I am missing/needing to make this work or to even at least test it or something...



Thanks for any replies,


Bill


----------



## ckg1999

I currently have a 100" cinetension 1 and I have about a 1-2" gap on the top of the image where the actual screen material seems to be cut incorrectly. I read where some users are using tape to tape over the screen to make it look correct.


Due to movers mishandling my screen, I have to get a new one. I purchased the Cinetension 2 and I am hoping this fixes the issue of the screen being "out of whack" with my projector.


Thoughts?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckg1999* /forum/post/12193319
> 
> 
> I currently have a 100" cinetension 1 and I have about a 1-2" gap on the top of the image where the actual screen material seems to be cut incorrectly. I read where some users are using tape to tape over the screen to make it look correct.
> 
> 
> Due to movers mishandling my screen, I have to get a new one. I purchased the Cinetension 2 and I am hoping this fixes the issue of the screen being "out of whack" with my projector.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I have a 100" cinetension2 and my picture fits just fine. No issues. Build date was late summer/early fall 2007.


----------



## ckg1999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/12193922
> 
> 
> I have a 100" cinetension2 and my picture fits just fine. No issues. Build date was late summer/early fall 2007.



So I guess they fixed the "enlarged" screen issue to make it fit perfect 16x9. How loud is the motor in the cinetension 2?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckg1999* /forum/post/12195743
> 
> 
> So I guess they fixed the "enlarged" screen issue to make it fit perfect 16x9. How loud is the motor in the cinetension 2?



It's not quiet, but it doesn't sound tortured. Its' smooth, but clearly audible from 16' away. Don't know how else to describe it. It's also short lived, as it only takes 7 seconds or so to go up and down.


----------



## ckg1999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/12196383
> 
> 
> It's not quiet, but it doesn't sound tortured. Its' smooth, but clearly audible from 16' away. Don't know how else to describe it. It's also short lived, as it only takes 7 seconds or so to go up and down.



Good to hear - my cinetension 1 is quite loud, so I welcome a newer motor. Too bad it can't be delivered until after Thanksgiving...


----------



## scemonito

I love my Cinetension 2. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckg1999* /forum/post/12195743
> 
> 
> So I guess they fixed the "enlarged" screen issue to make it fit perfect 16x9. How loud is the motor in the cinetension 2?



Is this an issue for you? I just bought the last series 1 - 84" they had in stock for $495 shipped, which they told me it had the enlarged problem. I really don't mind the image getting out a bit. Is it that disturbing for you?


----------



## ckg1999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/12199440
> 
> 
> Is this an issue for you? I just bought the last series 1 - 84" they had in stock for $495 shipped, which they told me it had the enlarged problem. I really don't mind the image getting out a bit. Is it that disturbing for you?



Well, it does leave a good 2" of the screen without an image. Just a pet peeve.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/12199440
> 
> 
> Is this an issue for you? I just bought the last series 1 - 84" they had in stock for $495 shipped, which they told me it had the enlarged problem. I really don't mind the image getting out a bit. Is it that disturbing for you?



It would drive me insane, personally. Dealbreaker.


----------



## kirkh

Does anyone have the cinetension2 with the 1.8 gain screen? I was wondering how it looks. Does it have hotspots? I am looking at getting one this week. Any input good or bad would be great. Thanks


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckg1999* /forum/post/12203437
> 
> 
> Well, it does leave a good 2" of the screen without an image. Just a pet peeve.



What, but from where? The top, sides? I thought if you just zoom your projector a little more than the size of the screen it will fill it.


Mine is 84", which is supposed to height 41". They told me is around 41.3" by the normal width of 73" inches.


Man, I hope I made the right choice because I had to get that screen because of the 18" drop I need for a proper offset.


----------



## FTLOSM

Hey guys anyone handy with modifying the wiring on these elite screens ?


I have an elite vmax100UWH model electric screen with both the power cord and the 4 prong cord that goes from the switch to the screen casing.


So all i am missing is the 3 way switchbox that goes inbetween, elite wants $85 for the kit with cords and remotes (dont need cords or remote) just want the wall switch.


Anyone know how if possible to wire this up to make it work with a different type of wall switch or something?


Or where I can get the 3 way switch itself cheaper than buying that whole kit setup?


Bill


----------



## ckg1999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/12208966
> 
> 
> What, but from where? The top, sides? I thought if you just zoom your projector a little more than the size of the screen it will fill it.
> 
> 
> Mine is 84", which is supposed to height 41". They told me is around 41.3" by the normal width of 73" inches.
> 
> 
> Man, I hope I made the right choice because I had to get that screen because of the 18" drop I need for a proper offset.



I have zoomed the projector to fit the sides, it just doesnt fit the top/bottom properly.


----------



## Chad T

Anybody know if you can get an ezFrame with the PowerGain screen material?


----------



## AAWAV

anybody knows how much of a extra drop down the cinetension2 135" got?

need to go down about 90 inch from the bottom of the casing to create screen at a good height (so bottom case to bottom of total screen iow bar?

I got a multi level house and a 20foot wall where the screen goes (open area in the wall does not allow me to put the case of the screen lower than 120inch from floor). seating is 15-17 feet from screen


also got a ambient light living room and thinking about P. AX200U with High gain 1.8 screen... any ideas? viewing will be day (HDTV) and night (dark; HDTV and movies). Would size of screen work or will I lose a lot of PQ?


Thanks (awesome forum btw)


----------



## rbarr

Is anyone using the Elite Cinetension perforated screen? I am considering placing the speakers behind the screen so I can go with 120' diag w/ 13 ft seating, PT AE2000 @14 ft throw / ceiling mounted. Room is 15 wide x 21 long 8 1/2' ceiling height. I could put the center speaker below the screen but it would be helpful to have the front left and right in the spce behind the screen.


Just wondering what peoples experiences have been. TIA


Ray


----------



## dgaies

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone here has purchased a replacement screen from Elite for their EZ Frame screen?


I recently purchased a 92" EZ Frame in white, and although I havent installed it yet, I am starting to wonder if I made a mistake and should have bought the gray one instead. Obviously if the cost to replace just the screen material starts to approach the cost of the whole screen/frame setup, I would be better off buying a new screen/frame and selling the "old" one. Also, if anyone is in the opposite scenerio and wants to go white from gray, let me know.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckg1999* /forum/post/12203437
> 
> 
> Well, it does leave a good 2" of the screen without an image. Just a pet peeve.



Finally got my screen last week and got it mounted during the weekend. I have about a 1" gap from the top and bottom that it's verily seeable. However, I order some black masking tape from findtape.com that should be arriving any time now.


Some words about the screen. It's really amazing. The motor is very quiet and takes about 10 seconds to drop all the way down. I currently have it set to drop 14" from the top to match my Pj offset. HD and Bluray looks fantastic; way better than on my old Elite Home Series.


In conclusion, for $495 I don't think I couldn't have found a better deal. The enlarged thing doesn't bother me at all and will post some pics as soon as the tape arrives.


On quick question, where can I find the date it was made?


Best,


----------



## htpartyshack

Currently have the Cinetension1 in Gray, which has been way too dark from day one. I can control my ambient light reasonably well, and have a 61 inch DLP for day time viewing anyway. Because of this, I just ordered a Matte White Series2 to replace my gray screen.


With the gray screen, I had about an inch top and bottom (on 16:9, fit well on 4:3), but because the gray was so dark it really wasn't too noticeable. With the white I am sure it will be. I am a bit hesitant to use tape, as I fear it may come loose and jam up the roller.


Has anyone used tape for an extended period of time with success? If so, what brand?


As an alternative, I have a very low ceiling and can shoot the image right up next to the case. Would it be better to adjust the drop so that the white is still in the case? If there some glare from the case, I think I could use some matte black tape on that, and it wouldn't be very noticeable.


Any other thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/12269102
> 
> 
> Has anyone used tape for an extended period of time with success? If so, what brand?
> 
> 
> As an alternative, I have a very low ceiling and can shoot the image right up next to the case. Would it be better to adjust the drop so that the white is still in the case? If there some glare from the case, I think I could use some matte black tape on that, and it wouldn't be very noticeable.
> 
> 
> Any other thoughts? Thanks in advance.



I used 1" electric black tape for about a year to fill my old Elite screen home series until I replaced my PJ. No problem what so ever.


I think you will notice the gap on the new screen and you could use the same tape I ordered for mine . Trust me you'll have no problems what so ever with this tape.


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/12269436
> 
> 
> I ordered for mine . Trust me you'll have no problems what so ever with this tape.



Thanks very much, I have bookmarked that site and will see what I have to work with when I get the screen next week. I have read here that the actual image area can vary significantly, so maybe I will get lucky and not need it (although I'm certainly not counting on it).


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/12270413
> 
> 
> Thanks very much, I have bookmarked that site and will see what I have to work with when I get the screen next week. I have read here that the actual image area can vary significantly, so maybe I will get lucky and not need it (although I'm certainly not counting on it).



You're welcome. How do you know your screen is defective? Did they tell you? When I bought mine they told me it was defective and gave a great discount. Remember mine is the series 1, which now is discontinued.


----------



## ckg1999

It seems that my TE-106HW2 is on backorder until January. I am wondering if I should go for the High Contrast model. I have an Epson 1080P Home Cinema in a room with minimal ambient light. As in, I have blackourcurtains, but some light does come in via the stairwell.


Should I wait or grab the High Contrast?


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckg1999* /forum/post/12281815
> 
> 
> It seems that my TE-106HW2 is on backorder until January. I am wondering if I should go for the High Contrast model. I have an Epson 1080P Home Cinema in a room with minimal ambient light. As in, I have blackourcurtains, but some light does come in via the stairwell.
> 
> 
> Should I wait or grab the High Contrast?



Hmmm. I just ordered the exact same screen yesterday, and was told I should have it in 6-10 days. I am in Virginia as well, and that took into account the coast to coast shipping. She double checked the computer inventory at Elite and said it should be no problem. I may call back now just to verify.


At to your question . . be patient, and DO NOT get the High Contrast Gray, especially if you have minimal ambient light. It is way too dark. I know from experience, as that is what I have now, and why I am ordering the Matte White. I had a professional calibrate my DLP and projector, he said the gain on the gray is no where close to 1.1, and measured out to just above 0.6. FWIW, my projector is a Panny AE900.


One caveat, my gray screen is about a year old Series 1, but I doubt the screen material has changed that much.


Good luck . . .


EDIT: Just called . . she said it shipped from the manufacturer today and confirmed the model number. She also said she would have Elite send an email with a tracking number by the end of the day. PM me if you want the company name, pricing, etc.


----------



## htpartyshack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigimonagas* /forum/post/12270763
> 
> 
> You're welcome. How do you know your screen is defective? Did they tell you? When I bought mine they told me it was defective and gave a great discount. Remember mine is the series 1, which now is discontinued.



I'm not sure if it is defective, I have truthfully never measured against the specs as it never bothered me. It is a Series1 as well, almost a year old.


----------



## fastturb

well I'm sure someone on here will somehow turn things around and try to blame me for this problem I had with Elite. Do me a favor though and don't waste your time writing back if that's the case. I'm not going to get in an argument with someone who wasn't involved.


for those of you who may find my situation useful - here is my tale of woe:


I have a room that is 20X24 with 20" ceiling. The projector is mounted 8' from the floor and 18' from the screen. Seating is 22' from the screen. The backwall where the screen is mounted is 80% glass windows and there are no other windows in the room. I called Elite to discuss size, materials and THE FACT THE SCREEN WOULD BE IN FRONT OF WINDOWS. We came up with the 150 inch, Cinetension 2, white matte. I was reassured that the screen WOULD HAVE SOFT BLACK VINYL BACKING that would BLOCK SUNLIGHT FROM THE REAR.


Since my windows face west, I was quite concerned with having a screen in front of them so I went on the Elite website and read through materials and found a PDF file that showed a picture of the screen material having 2 layers with the words - soft vinyl backing "prevents light penetration" the pdf is still on the website here http://elitescreens.com/pdf/Elite_Sc...tion_Guide.pdf 


OK that's great right? I called an AVS Forums sponsor and ordered my Pana AX200 and asked them to confirm one last time that the Elite Cinetension screen would have backing materials to stop light. They confirmed "yes you will be fine" so I ordered the 150" motorized screen.


Screen was delivered 2 days past the eta - no big deal - and packaging was good. This thing weighs about 80 pounds. I got the kids and wife to help mount it about 12 feet up , very level. Then we pushed the remote button to lower it. Surprise surprise you can see through the screen. NO BLACK BACKING!!


My calls back to the retailer started the Elite process. I take pictures with the sun shining through the screen and showing the white backing. E-mails are sent to Elite. Guess what - they nonchalantly say "on no, the screen doesn't have black backing but maybe in February 2008 it will". geez then why does your website and your sales department say differently???


well I tried to talking to the president of the company but got passed around to no avail. I was looking for some kind of creative solution but their feedback was "oh well". Taking this screen down, repacking it and getting pick up via truck to ship back is a major pain - it is quite oversize and overweight. The screen works fine and is very nice at night. The family has fallen in love with the Pana AX200 and 150" screen for late afternoon through early morning viewing. Elite is offering a 15% refund. I guess that is all they can do since they claim they do NOT have a screen with black backing regardless of what their website says.


I couldn't afford a $6000 Stewart screen so I went with Elite. I have now gotten quotes for motorized shades from $1400 - $2500. this looks like my only option if I want to keep my windows clear when I am not using the screen.


I thought I would share my experience just in case anyone else is expecting to use an Elite Screen with light behind it and thinking it will will have a backing material. If anyone has any ideas or know places to get motorized shades 150" wide cheap, please let me know. I've even thought about buying a second screen from Elite and painting it black than hanging it behind the white screen.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/12284728
> 
> 
> I guess that is all they can do since they claim they do NOT have a screen with black backing regardless of what their website says.



Are you saying Elite is claiming that *none* of their screens have the black backing or just your particular model? I've been looking at their ezFrame screens and have seen the black backing feature mentioned all over the Elite website and on dealer webpages.


If you're getting nowhere with Elite, I'd check with your dealer. They are at least partially responsible in telling you "yes, you will be fine."


I really only see two options:


1. See if Elite or your dealer will pay the freight for you to send it back and give you a refund (hopefully 100%).

2. Settle for a discounted price.


I'd probably try to get a full refund....from the look of that pic, I wouldn't think you'd be happy with the screen as is.


----------



## imuesmail

Here is my Elite SilverFrame 100" 16:9 screen in action. Many pictures were taken with a crooked tripod and without the screen 'supporting bar' in the back. The screen needs the back bar to restraigten the frame and further tension the screen.
http://picasaweb.google.com/imuesmai...ey=Fe2fVz3zUqU 

gasdoc


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/12284728
> 
> 
> I was reassured that the screen WOULD HAVE SOFT BLACK VINYL BACKING that would BLOCK SUNLIGHT FROM THE REAR.



I recently received samples of the 3 screen materials offered with the Cinetension 2 and they had black backing. Perhaps the black backing is only available for screen sizes up to something less than your 150" model. I have a similar situation for the HT that I'm getting ready to build (6 windows with 3 behind the screen to deal with) and I've elected to go with manual light blocking roll-down shades on all of the windows since with a front projector you really need to stop all light (or as near as you can get) from entering the room when watching TV. These roll-down shades have 3 layers of material with a black layer of vinyl facing the inside of the room, a layer of fiberglass (for light blocking) and a layer of white vinyl facing the window. I'm not certain that simply adding a layer of black vinyl to the back of the screen material would really be sufficient to totally block direct sunlight. I would also be concerned with direct sunlight on the back of the screen (especially with black backing) causing sections of the screen material to get quite hot and over the long term resulting in stretching and sagging of the screen material.


Also in your photo there are a lot of waves evident at the bottom right and left corners of the screen. Have you tried to adjust the tension to eliminate these?


Ron Jones


----------



## fastturb

here is one of the e-mail exchanges regarding the "black backing":


From: Charlie Barrentos [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Wednesday, October 31, 2007 2:54 PM

Cc: [email protected] ; 'Elena Marquez'; 'Ruben Villanueva'

Subject: RE: Customer filled in service form


Please let this customer know that those screens do not currently come with a black back. I was informed that we do not have screens with black vinyl backing in stock at this time. However, we will have some available in February. We know this is a long time to wait, so I was authorized to offer the customer a discount to keep the screen as is. If this isn't enough for him, I was told we can also accept a return for credit.


I'm not entirely sure how his facilities are set up to use his screen, but I know the screens aren't designed to be used/hung directly in front of a window. If he hangs the screen away from the window, there will be no problems, and images will be displayed on his screen perfectly, with no glare or distortion.


Please contact the customer and let him know. If you or he has any questions, feel free to contact us.


Thank you,


"Charlie" Barrentos


Elite Screens, Inc.

16410 Manning Way

Cerritos, CA 90703

Phone: (562) 483-8198 Ext.202

Fax: (562) 926-8655
[email protected] 


Warranty Service Form:
http://elitescreens.com/service_form.htm 

Warranty Policy:
http://elitescreens.com/warranty_policy.pdf 

Manuals/FAQs:
http://elitescreens.com/faq.htm 


as far as the wrinkles/waves, I have adjusted the tension and removed most of the waves. I've left the screen hang down overnight and hope they will finally flatten out. If you tighten the tension too much you actually add waves and wrinkles. It may be something to do with how large this screen is and maybe smaller screens don't have the problem. Too bad the president of the company is not interested in customer service.


I know there are some folks in this discussion that love and recommend Elite from their experiences. But from my experience - buyer beware.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/12293541
> 
> 
> Too bad the president of the company is not interested in customer service.
> 
> 
> I know there are some folks in this discussion that love and recommend Elite from their experiences. But from my experience - buyer beware.



Not trying to be argumentative, but in your opinion, what would be good customer service and resolve the situation (i.e. what would you do if you were the president of Elite)? I understand how you are frustrated, but I'm yet to read what you expect.


----------



## fastturb

My situation is what it is. Due to false advertising and poor information, I am stuck with dealing with a purchase that was unsatisfactory.


What should a president of a company with interest in Customer service do? How about answer their phone calls, apologize, come up with some ideas other than crediting a few bucks or sending the screen back AND MOST IMPORTANTLY REMOVE INFORMATION ON THE COMPANY WEBSITE AND MATERIALS THAT WRONGLY STATE THAT THEIR BEST AND MOST EXPENSIVE SCREEN HAS SOFT BLACK VINYL BACKING.


that's all....


and for me, well I'm not expecting anything since I tried my best to get the actions I've listed before even posting on this forum.


----------



## HKStallion

I purchased the 120" manual from TD.

I am having issues getting the screen back into the case, but i was wondering if there was a way that i could remove the stops and simply put a hook in the position i want the screen. this way it is always under tension where i want it height wise, and when i am done, i unhook it and it will always go back up.


otherwise i will have an issue with this screen as i havent actually been able to get it back up a single time


Dave


----------



## DarkFalcon

^ So is the screen from Tiger direct any good? is this the one you are talking about? Its so cheap compared to other ones, i was thinking about getting it, is it to good to be true?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...662&CatId=2444


----------



## crussell1492

a few posts back a couple people have asked about replacing their material in their EZFrame, I have a 120" EZFrame with the 1.1 white screen, Elite gave me a quote of $250 to replace that with the 1.8 Powergain material...I still havent pulled the trigger on that yet but will soon


----------



## HKStallion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkFalcon* /forum/post/12313473
> 
> 
> ^ So is the screen from Tiger direct any good? is this the one you are talking about? Its so cheap compared to other ones, i was thinking about getting it, is it to good to be true?
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...662&CatId=2444



Falcon,

so far it looks very good with complete light control with my acer ph530. i am new to projectors, but it is great so far. i am having a problem with the retraction of the screen, but there are no waves or screen issues. measurements are pretty on the mark, it was definitely the cheapest i found after shipping. i am planning on doing a theater thread sometime this week, i can try to get some screen shots.


Dave


----------



## hypez604




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HKStallion* /forum/post/12315562
> 
> 
> Falcon,
> 
> so far it looks very good with complete light control with my acer ph530. i am new to projectors, but it is great so far. i am having a problem with the retraction of the screen, but there are no waves or screen issues. measurements are pretty on the mark, it was definitely the cheapest i found after shipping. i am planning on doing a theater thread sometime this week, i can try to get some screen shots.
> 
> 
> Dave




120" is way too big for ph530's 370 lumens, especially if the screen is 1.0 gain.


----------



## DarkFalcon

is 120" a good size for a epson home cinema 1080p?


----------



## HKStallion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hypez604* /forum/post/12316834
> 
> 
> 120" is way too big for ph530's 370 lumens, especially if the screen is 1.0 gain.



Yeah, it doesnt quite pop, but it does look very good. if/when i do my HT thread, you will see that since my ceiling slopes up at the back, my only option was to wall mount 17' back. i couldnt get the pj to shrink enough for 100".

my main factor was price. we are building a house in 3 months and she didnt want me to do anything else, but i sold my 46" rp crt for $300 and bought the pj, screen and hdmi cable for $800, a net of $500. for $500 out of pocket, this setup is amazing.

i even played xbox with a buddy yesterday and it was fine with the light on.


Dave


----------



## hypez604

i also payed around 800$ for the pj+screen (also a ph530), but my screen is 84" 1.0 gain and it does pop and i'm pretty satisfied with the setup till 1080p gets better and cheaper.



one tip i can give you is don't use the zoom at maximum setting, seems like it makes the image less sharp


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/12252456
> 
> 
> Anybody know if you can get an ezFrame with the PowerGain screen material?



I emailed Elite and got a *very* detailed response to this question. They said that they don't currently offer the ezFrame series with the Powergain 1.8 screen material (for fixed frame only available in the Silverframe series), but it can be ordered separately. Part# ZR92GH-M and retail is $249. That is for a 92" screen. I'm guessing you'd just replace the 92 portion of the part number with the inch size desired to get a different size. Considering ezFrame screens sell for well below retail price, I'm gonna venture to guess that the screen material could be bought for substantially less than $249 as well. They advised that when I'm ready to buy to give them my phone number and they'll have their top reseller give me a call. Anyway, kudos to Elite for their timely and detailed response. I haven't received an email that detailed from a vendor or manufacturer in quite some time.


----------



## tradewinds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noah* /forum/post/12041276
> 
> 
> I'm considering an Elite 92" manual pull down using their SilverGray 1.1 gain surface (model M92UCH) for use with an Infocus 7210.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this material? Care to comment on it? I'm particularly interested in its ambient light rejection, contrast, color shift, texture, and hotspotting. The SilverGrey gain chart has a good deal more roll off than their matte white, which is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am concerned about waves. This will be my first non-DIY screen, so I want to make sure it'll be worth it over a DIY solution. If it did wave, I'd probably just cut the material out and mount it in a screen, but that seems to defeat the purpose of going commercial, in mind.



I was looking at UCH Elite gray screen also for the 7210. Did you go with it yet? What type gray?


----------



## briansxx

After inadvertently crushing a couple of moths in my 106 inch GW screen, and finding that the screen cannot be cleaned without damage (to say nothing of the lousy customer support at GW), I decided to buy an inexpensive, manual, 120 inch Eite screen. I wish I had bought one earlier. Here's why:


- I have a Sony Pearl PJ. I was concerned about brightness on on no-gain screen. However, the Elite gives a significantly brighter image than the GW, even w/o gain. Any loss of contrast seems to be insignificant in a light-controlled environment. And the colors look more accurate than with the GW.


- The image is considerably sharper than the image on the GW. I never experienced the "looking through a window" effect with the GW. The smooth surface of the Elite enables the experience of maximum sharpness at 1080p.


- Wider viewing angle than GW


- Better ripple control. I had big ripples in the GW. The Elite also had some significant ripples, but the base bar of the screen extends about an inch beyond the edge of the screen itself. I hung a weight on each side--the ripples disappeared. After 2 days of using the weights, I removed them and the ripples did not return.


-Better build quality. The Elite just seems to be better built--heavier materials for the screen and case.


I'm very pleased with this product--it's worth considering if you have a tight budget and good ambient light control.


Brian


Brian


----------



## tradewinds

which Elite screen model did you get? Was it a silvergrey or white?


----------



## briansxx

Tradewinds--


I got the white screen. I think this is the only available option for the manual 120.


Brian


----------



## crussell1492

I also asked elite about purchasing PowerGain for my EZFrame..they gave me the same price quote $250, for my 120" screen, the retailer that I bought the screen from did not offer the material


I am about to pull the trigger on this purchase, I think it may be the icing on the cake for my setup:

Sanyo Z2000

Panny BD30 BD Player

Tosh XA2 HH_DVD


----------



## Haydee

I just bought a AX200U, and will be using screen in a reasonably bright room most of the time, it is my understanding that a higher grain like the Elite Powergrain is good for my situation correct?


I worry through because the AX200U is suppose to be very bright, and if I do decide to watch tv at night with all the lights down, am I going to get a wash out look?


I am looking at this Elite, and the Da-lite Cosmopolitan Electrol. The only 2 screens in my price range because I need a motor. Any suggestions?


----------



## HKStallion

My Elite pulldown 120" screen (1.0 gain) with a Acer PH-530
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=951151 

washes out with light, but still viewable, great in the dark.


Dave


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haydee* /forum/post/12391857
> 
> 
> I just bought a AX200U, and will be using screen in a reasonably bright room most of the time, it is my understanding that a higher grain like the Elite Powergrain is good for my situation correct?
> 
> 
> I worry through because the AX200U is suppose to be very bright, and if I do decide to watch tv at night with all the lights down, am I going to get a wash out look?
> 
> 
> I am looking at this Elite, and the Da-lite Cosmopolitan Electrol. The only 2 screens in my price range because I need a motor. Any suggestions?



If you have significant ambient light, I would recommend going with the HC fabric from Elite or the HCCV fabric from Da-Lite. Both are gray fabrics that will increase your black level so the screen won't look washed out.


Your PJ is plenty bright, so you don't need the additional gain. What you need is something to help out with black level.


----------



## Squrrel

How do you get rid of the waves? Is there something that can be purchased, or should I just be looking for a better screen? Same problem with my 106"


----------



## zaino

Hi there,

I have a grandview 84" fixed white screen, paired with a pt-ax100u.

I sit at 2.5 meters from the screen, in a really small ALL WHITE room (ceiling, furniture, walls). In dark scenes everything is ok...but as the scene become bright...picture washes out. My guess is that the white room is reflecting so much light, that is just like turning on some ambient light.

My question is: would a Elite Gray screen solve (or improve) the problem? I'm also planning to reduce the size to around 70" inches.

Thanks!


----------



## Marc Rumsey

In general, a gray fabric will help your screen keep from getting washed out if you have some ambient light. It will increase your black level and contrast. There are limits of course, but it will help.


You will lose some color vibrancy compared to watching a white screen with no ambient light, but this trade off would probably be worth it in your situation.


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Squrrel* /forum/post/12431098
> 
> 
> How do you get rid of the waves? Is there something that can be purchased, or should I just be looking for a better screen? Same problem with my 106"



Not much you can do with your existing screen.


The waves are caused by the roller flexing slightly inside the case. The roller flexes because it has to span a 7'-plus distance. Because of this flex, the material can't hang straight down, and you get V-shaped waves.


Getting a tab-tensioned screen will fix the problem.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/12168157
> 
> 
> Good question. I know I posted the pics on some thread. I will repost.
> 
> 
> Original media room
> 
> -Pioneer Elite 630 Pro HD
> 
> -Rack on left
> 
> -SVS Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Room Rev. 1
> 
> -plasma-style tv stand for component
> 
> -Samsung 710 AE projector
> 
> -100" fixed Carada Screen
> 
> -Hsu sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Room Rev. 2 (will upload pics later)
> 
> -Panasonic 50" plasma on wall
> 
> -Elite Cinetension2 100" screen
> 
> -new couches



Well, I finished the room a few weeks ago, and never posted the rev. 2 pics. So, here you go!

 
TV
 
Screen descending
 
Screen fully deployed


----------



## goplay912

I have a 100" Elite manual MaxWhite with Mitsubishi HC1500 ceiling mounted 13-1/2 feet from screen. Sitting 12 feet from screen. On bright scenes, there is what seems like a thin layer of glass over the picture. It looks like the texture of the screen material. When I stand on the sofa and look down at the screen, it disappears but the picture looks a bit dull compared to the sitting position. Could it be because my projector is ceiling mounted and ceiling is white?


----------



## Buzzwyzr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HKStallion* /forum/post/12310790
> 
> 
> I purchased the 120" manual from TD.
> 
> I am having issues getting the screen back into the case, but i was wondering if there was a way that i could remove the stops and simply put a hook in the position i want the screen. this way it is always under tension where i want it height wise, and when i am done, i unhook it and it will always go back up.
> 
> 
> otherwise i will have an issue with this screen as i havent actually been able to get it back up a single time
> 
> 
> Dave



I, too, had this problem upon installing my manual 92" screen. I found that if you pull the screen down until just past the next stop, then sort of "help" it back up into the case (almost as if it were a retractable window shade that used to be so popular until blinds became cheap) it goes up without a hitch. Just don't get too aggressive with it. After you do it a few times, it'll be a piece of cake! HTH.


----------



## jn316

Freddy,

I like the hidden screen extension from the ceiling. Doesn't appear that you have a screen, and then, Ta Dah! There it is. Very cool.


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/12449044
> 
> 
> Well, I finished the room a few weeks ago, and never posted the rev. 2 pics. So, here you go!



I like that you dressed things up with the soffit - nice touch. Looks great!


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Rumsey* /forum/post/12459268
> 
> 
> I like that you dressed things up with the soffit - nice touch. Looks great!




It's not actualy a soffit- it's a false front. Basically, I got a 14' 1 x 10, and cut it to size. I mounted the cutoffs on the inside of the sidewalls, and used that as a brace. I hit a few spots under the false front along the front edge with little blocks to keep it tight to the ceiling. Then I primed it and painted it the color of the walls.


I had recessed lights in the ceiling. They are small high intensity halogens controlled by remote. The spread of the light cones was perfect- no shadows. That, and the size of the screen vs. the width of the room made a full soffit kind of pointless. I would have still need to leave the majority of the soffit open to be able to access the screen.


I had NO room for error. The 9.25" true width of the 1 x 10 was perfect for my entertainment base and center channel speaker. It left just enough border to make the screen uniform when fully extended, without dropping behind the center channel. Didn't have to move the projector at all, other than adjust the throw height, which took 15 seconds.


Most importantly- it got the wife approval factor when finished! That can never be discounted.


The ONLY problem I have is the IR code for the Elite screen. I use an MX-700 remote, and while it learned the drop and stop functions of the screen just fine, it can't seem to learn the Elite "up" command. What a pain. I have macros that dim the lights, drop the screen, power the projector. But the macro to "shut down" does everything BUT retract the screen.


NO idea why it's an issue, this remote has been flawless for 4 years. It's been driving me nuts. I have put it on hold while I wait for the new Samsung BDP-5000 universal player, however. And the monoprice 4 x 2 HDMI switch. As those need remote codes programmed, I figured I'd just wait the month until I had them and do it all in one shot.


We watch more TV on the plasma than movies on the screen, so it's not a huge deal. But it's very annoying.


----------



## FiveMillionWays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennyd* /forum/post/11701235
> 
> 
> What material are DLP users using? Matte white, High Contrast Gray or the High Contrast White?
> 
> 
> I ordered a Sharp DLP with C/R 7000:1 & 1000 Lumins... seating is 12' so 100" screen is what I'd need...




AVS recommends the dalite hi power screen. You can get it from AVS for an unbeatable price. Contact [email protected] and he will get back to you same day. I also have this projector but I don't know if I want a fixed frame screen which gives better performance or not.


----------



## gigimonagas

Sorry for not posting earlier; I've been very busy during the last few weeks. So, after I received the black masking tape from Findtape.com and tried it on the screen, it just didn't look right. It was very visible with the light on and it kinda shined a little bit during playback.


So, I went and did a crazy thing: I decided to paint the 1.6 inches I needed to mask in order to make my screen a perfect 16:9 screen. My screen came measuring 42 x 72, about 1.6 taller. Instead of painting the top of the screen, I decided the bottom was going to be easier and less noticeable; and it was.


I bought two big rulers (50 each) and another 90 degrees ruler. I also bought a very light pencil and draw a straight line about 1.6 off the bottom edge of the screen. Finally, I bought a 1 paint roller and some black vinyl Winsor & Newton paint.


The results:


Perfection, it's like my screen came faultless from the manufacturer. The paint dried in about 20 minutes and right away hanged my screen again on the Elite L brackets. Amazingly, the Relikan paint matches the black from the screen and you can't even notice the difference. So, for $495 shipped, I got one heck of a deal. If some of you guys with the same problem decides to paint yours, please feel welcome to send me an email or PM for advice.


Advice: Remember to buy some masking tape and mask it well at the edges and on top of the new line.


Enjoy some pics.


Best,


----------



## jrod9707

Hey guys I'm sure this has been asked many times and i couldn't find anything after browsing the previous posts.I have a Panasonic 100 and the room is 12x12' the screen size is 100", I'm torn between the EZ frame with the white screen or grey. Its downstairs so no ambient light and i sit about 8feet away. walls are white and ceiling also-BUT- if I have to paint no big deal I'll do that if it will help for whatever decision is best. Also give your opinion on paint colors if more darkness if needed. I want to buy this next week so I'm basing my decision off your opinions, thanks ahead opinions at AVS are about the only ones I can feel confident when I make a buy b4 seeing purchase.


----------



## htpartyshack

jrod9707 . . . white! by all means especially if ambient light is not a problem. I have the gray in the Cinetension and it is way too dark. I have actually ordered a white one to replace it, and I will have to eat the cost of the gray one. I will let others comment on the paint, but if you are just setting up a dedicated theater and the WAF is not a consideration black is the way to go.


Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## jrod9707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htpartyshack* /forum/post/12558428
> 
> 
> jrod9707 . . . white! by all means especially if ambient light is not a problem. I have the gray in the Cinetension and it is way too dark. I have actually ordered a white one to replace it, and I will have to eat the cost of the gray one. I will let others comment on the paint, but if you are just setting up a dedicated theater and the WAF is not a consideration black is the way to go.
> 
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!



Thanks for the input I think I will go with white, a guy at elite recommended white as well he said there have been a few returns for grey to white but no returns for white to grey. Also are people quite happy with their EZ Frame purchases?


----------



## jayteez

still waiting on my 120" Elite white..should be here some time next week.


----------



## Celeryface

I recently purchased my first projector (Epson Home Cinema 1080) and I'm looking for a portable screen. Aside from TigerDirect.ca are there any other retailers for screens in Canada?


I've heard a few good things about the Elite Screen portable models, are they currently the best ones available? The main reason that I want to go portable is so I don't have to mount the screen/brackets to my wall or ceiling.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## dogbox46

Hello and a happy New Year to everyone...


My question of the day concerns a suitable replacement for my 92" Optoma Greywolf II pull-down screen. I've just completed the theatre with a new Paradigm Studio speaker set-up and a 3 set of reclining leather seats, but now would like to move to a fixed frame screen.


My projector is the Epson TW-700 720p LCD and I sit 11 feet from the screen. I am considering either a 100" or 106" EZ Frame screen but I'm a little confused as to whether I need a gray or white screen. I've created a complete light control situation in my basement so ambient light is non-existent if I choose.


Also, I've just read some posts talking about the terrible customer service they received from Elite and some referenced poor workmanship and quality control. I would really appreciate some advice on Elite in general as well as the screen material.


Many thanks in advance,


Paul


----------



## jrod9707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogbox46* /forum/post/12663482
> 
> 
> Hello and a happy New Year to everyone...
> 
> 
> My question of the day concerns a suitable replacement for my 92" Optoma Greywolf II pull-down screen. I've just completed the theatre with a new Paradigm Studio speaker set-up and a 3 set of reclining leather seats, but now would like to move to a fixed frame screen.
> 
> 
> My projector is the Epson TW-700 720p LCD and I sit 11 feet from the screen. I am considering either a 100" or 106" EZ Frame screen but I'm a little confused as to whether I need a gray or white screen. I've created a complete light control situation in my basement so ambient light is non-existent if I choose.
> 
> 
> Also, I've just read some posts talking about the terrible customer service they received from Elite and some referenced poor workmanship and quality control. I would really appreciate some advice on Elite in general as well as the screen material.
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Paul



jrod9707 . . . white! by all means especially if ambient light is not a problem. I have the gray in the Cinetension and it is way too dark. I have actually ordered a white one to replace it, and I will have to eat the cost of the gray one. I will let others comment on the paint, but if you are just setting up a dedicated theater and the WAF is not a consideration black is the way to go.

Sounds like white is the way to go, as far as quality I do not know first hand but will find out soon. I believe projector people sells elite screens have them price match Visual Apex---but first find out if their 30 day return policy includes screens.


----------



## FTLOSM

I got no reply asking Elite for help on this issue 2x now over the last 2 months, they just attempt to sell a new screen vs offer solutions...


My screen sags at the sides its an elite vmax 100 and I can't figure out why it is happening or how to fix it.


See what you think, is there anything i can do to help fix this?


Bill

http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/4711/dscn0009qr7.jpg


----------



## jonwb33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FTLOSM* /forum/post/12672150
> 
> 
> I got no reply asking Elite for help on this issue 2x now over the last 2 months, they just attempt to sell a new screen vs offer solutions...
> 
> 
> My screen sags at the sides its an elite vmax 100 and I can't figure out why it is happening or how to fix it.
> 
> 
> See what you think, is there anything i can do to help fix this?
> 
> 
> Bill



Wow, that looks awful










I'm sorry I can't speak from direct experience, but from the reading I've done most people have pretty good luck just my letting the screen hang (unrolled) for a prolonged of time. Have you tried this?


best of luck,

Jon


----------



## FTLOSM

It hung like that for about 3-4 months, finally took it down yesterday, I got a new dalite 119 incher via UPS going to install that this weekend, hopefully problem solved now..


Will either sell this cheap locally (anyone in mid michigan interested?) or rip the fabric off for a home-made fixed mount screen or something.


BTW Still no reply from multiple elite emails to various departments ...

First and Last Elite for me...



Bill


----------



## angel2167882

FTLOSM: I got a VMAX 100 like you and my screen sag only on the lateral border a little in the black border, that's it. No way it's like yours!


I got mine since a year now and pull it down roughly 5 hours per week... the rest of the time it got back roll-up, oh and I use only 12in of the 20ft top blackdrop (lock by the orange hex screw)


Did you went all the way roll down too often that could have pull on the sticked part of the screen to the roller?


Or do you have a heat source near the screen?


Maybe the is a reason why it's sag like that...


----------



## Ron Jones

Has anyone heard if Elite will be offering the Powergain screen material with the EZframe? I know 2 AVS members reported a couple of months ago that Elite offered to sell then Powergain replacement fabric for EZframe for $250 so one would think they should be able to start offering it as the 3rd available screen material option for the EZframe screens.


----------



## jparr

My new Electric100H has a creaking noise as it raises or lowers. I hung it in a spare room to "air out" when it arrived (the smell isn't as a bad as some make it out to be), and the creaking was on the left side. Upon moving it to my living room, and rehanging it, the creaking was now on the right. While carrying the screen from room to room, I could hear something slide from one end to the other if the screen is tipped.


Has anyone disassembled one of these screens entirely? It seem that there is something in there dragging on the moving parts. So far it is just an annoyance, but I figure sooner or later it'll drag on the screen material and damage it.


----------



## Lone Cloud

This is late in the thread to post impressions, but OK.


Have Sony vw60 and an Elite Vmax gray 120 inch motorized, nontensioned screen.


I got the nontensioned because it was thicker and because it blocks out the light from the bay window behind it. I was of course worried about waving and creasing, since some of the guys said the less expensive screens were prone to that.


In about three months, my screen remains very flat with no waving. Things could go wrong, I suppose, but they haven't so far.


I have way too many reflective surfaces, white paint and ambient light in the room, but the picture I get is still superior to my mind. Of course I am not comparing it to any other projector/screen performance. I am comparing it to lcd and plasma flat panels.


Very good projector. Good screen with no problems at this stage of things.


----------



## chachanyc

just wondering if anyone knows about perforated screen material.is it white or gray.how much of a gain does it have ?how is the picture quality?how does the sound sound like through the material?Elite just announced it will be selling cinetension 2 with an optional perforated acoustic material.appreciate any input thank you


----------



## jayteez

just ordered the 1.8 powergain 120" to replace my 1.0 gain material. Will post results once it comes in and installed.


----------



## jayteez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/12878691
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if Elite will be offering the Powergain screen material with the EZframe? I know 2 AVS members reported a couple of months ago that Elite offered to sell then Powergain replacement fabric for EZframe for $250 so one would think they should be able to start offering it as the 3rd available screen material option for the EZframe screens.




$250? just ordered this same material $149.00 shipped.


----------



## jarablue

Guess I will repost it here....my wants if possible.


130 inches wide by 85-95 inches high. Hopefully at least 90 but 85 is minimum. If it is an electric screen awesome but most likely will cost $$$. Manual is NP at all either. This screen will be covering 3 front living room windows. And they are the only living rooms windows in our basement. Hopefully the back of the screen can be backdraped. My projector which is either the 1080UB or the 4900 will be celing mounted. Basically the size of the screen will be 130 inches wide x 90 inches high. The projector will be mounted 128 inches back and up about 90 inches. And will be dead centered. The seating will be 100 inches back in the middle and to side of the screen. I am just scared the image will be blocked by us sitting. But 90 inches high the image will go over our seated head correct? Can my newphews sit on the floor ok without blocking the projection? The seating width will be about 145 inches. The lighting is no issue. It wil be completely black. And in the day my wife will watch this for cable tv and HD sports. The screen will be mounted on the celing and drop down in front of basement windows. The windows in the daytime will be blocking the sunlight by blinds and full curtains. Some light will bleed through so hopefully the screen you guys recommend will have some sort of darkcoat on the back.Basically I want a image that is better than my 47 inch 1080p Vizio HDTV. I know what my 360 looked like on it, so does my nephews and brother in law. When he saw boxing in HD on it, his was like holy ****. I want them to see an image BETTER then the Vizios. And show them some good BlueRay dvds. And if they see it on a 130w screen? I don't think my brother in law will leave the house. My newphew sure wont. So if you guys can help me set this up. I have a 300 budget on the screen. But I can stretch that to 500 if the quality is worth it. I hope my basement dimensions can accomodate this. I am sure they can but need your guys opinions. This will be purchased very soon. Thanks so much!


----------



## fst96se

Hey all, I pondering this Elive AcousticPro VMAX2 perforated electric screen for my sister-in-law's budget theater build.

http://www.elitescreens.com/product_vmax2.htm 


It sounds great, but I would like to know if any of you guys have any direct experience with it yet.


It is priced well at VE, just $437 for a 100" version.


----------



## Marc Rumsey

I saw it at CEDIA.


They just had a display stand (it wasn't actually being demo'd), so I don't know about image quality.


One thing I noticed is that the perfs seemed fairly large. This may not be an issue if they will be sitting back far enough away from the screen.


You may want to get a sample piece of fabric from Elite so you can see if it bugs them before they plunk down their money.


----------



## woofmaster

Does anyone know how to adjust the tab tensioning on an Elite Cinetension2?


Do you fully lower it and unscrew the thread from the bar and then rewrap it and rescrew it in?


I'm willing to experiment as I am getting a replacement screen (mine arrived lopsided even rolled up, tension thread broke on the right side on first lowering, and the whole roller bar falls down into the screen exit slot and twists up the screen on the right side if you don't manually hold in it place while lowering at some risk to your fingers) Took customer service 14 days from when I filled my RMA out but with a couple emails and calls they shipped out a new one today.


However, this is a great screen to experiment on as the left side is ok, and wouldn't hurt to break more before pieces have to be shipped back so I'd like to learn now - the screen is dead flat but the tension seems relatively loose on its good side and I don't see how this tab tensioning thing works if its not tighter...


----------



## fastturb

you pull the knob out and then turn it one way to tighten the tension line/cord or the other way to release it. by making the line/cord shorter it should pull the tabs in the center sides of the screen and "tighten" the screen thus removing wrinkles and waves. my experience with my 150" is not good since tightening the line/cords ONLY raises the bottom bar higher. my problem is that the bottom bar is not heavy enough to keep good overall downward tension on the screen - so I get some waves . I sometimes hang extra weight on the bottom.


I do NOT recommend the 150" Cinetension2


----------



## crupier

Hi-


I have a Mitsubishi HC1500 Projector (1600 ANSI, 2500 contrast), which is to be used in a non-dedicated home theater room for watching football games during the day and movies at night. I'm trying to figure out which screen material would work better for such "ambient light" and "no light" use: POWERGAIN or GRAY?

In any case, I'll go with tensioned 120" model. Any advice on choosing between CINETENSION or CINETENSION2?


Thanks a lot in advance!!

Sergio


----------



## gigimonagas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crupier* /forum/post/13208919
> 
> 
> Hi-
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsubishi HC1500 Projector (1600 ANSI, 2500 contrast), which is to be used in a non-dedicated home theater room for watching football games during the day and movies at night. I'm trying to figure out which screen material would work better for such "ambient light" and "no light" use: POWERGAIN or GRAY?
> 
> In any case, I'll go with tensioned 120" model. Any advice on choosing between CINETENSION or CINETENSION2?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!
> 
> Sergio



Gray reduces brightness therefore enhances contrast. The Mits has decent contrast, so Gray would be to dark and won't have any pop. Go for power gain especially if you're planning to have some lights on.


The cinetension1 is out of production and circulation. The series 2 seems to have fixed all the problems the 1 had, like mine that's has the weight bar longer at on of the sides.


----------



## slybarman

I received samples of the three cintension screen materials from Elite yesterday and put them on the wall to see how they would look. I got the matte white, the cinegray, and the acoustic transparent samples. I projected some images from my panasonic AX-200 onto them with the room in total dark and with some lights on.


I personally found the grey too dark. The darks were enhanced, but the whites did not look good at all. I found the matte white seemed to me to have a bluish tinge to it. To me, the the AT material actually looked the best. The perforations were not visible for more than a couple of feet away.


I am pretty new to all this. It is my first projector and screen, but those are observations for what they are worth.


----------



## ecommando

Hello,


I have a Mitsubishi HC4900 and my room has ambient light during the day.

I am looking for a high contrast gray screen. Does anybody have experience with the Manual Elite SilverGrey screens? Does the SilverGrey work well as high contrast screen?


Thanks,


----------



## artyusmce

anyone use the ceiling trim kits?


----------



## jzh10

We've been told the ceiling trim kits aren't available until late March, but we have one on order for an installation with a Cinetension2


----------



## jmalto

For an Epson 1080UB in a room where my throw distance would be 20ft and viewing distance around 19ft with one window that is has thick blinds on it (some light shines through but not a lot) would you guys recommend the white matte or the powegain white silverframe? I need to place an order today and just can't decide which to go with. Walls are painted a very dark green.


Thanks,


-Jonathan


----------



## Chad T

I recently got a brand new ezFrame 106" Cinegray screen that was missing some parts off of Ebay for $91 shipped. To get the missing parts, I contacted Elite. For $40 shipped I got everything I needed to complete the screen. Total investment in the screen: $131.










A few comments:


1. I know some have not been satisfied with Elite's service, but they have been great whenever I have dealt with them. Awhile back, I emailed with a question about their Powergain screen material and got a very detailed reply in a timely fashion. When I needed to order the missing parts, they were again great to deal with. I really can't believe what all they sent me for $40. They clearly took care of that order to *service* a customer. Out of all of the parts they sent, they only sent 3 mounting brackets instead of 4, but I emailed the customer service rep and she got back in a timely fashion advising they would ship the bracket out ASAP. I'm sure it'll be here in a few days. The screen is currently hanging just fine with the 3 brackets anyway.


2. I am amazed at the overall quality of this screen. Beveled edges and the whole kit and kaboodle. This is a very classy looking screen that would have been a great deal for the normal $400 to $450. At $131, I'm more than blown away.


3. I don't care for the Cinegray screen material. That's not bashing on the screen itself but just a subjective opinion of gray surfaces. I'm projecting with an Epson HC720 from 16'. Cinegray is just too dark/dingy for my setup. I was previously using blackout cloth, which is around 1.1 gain. I liked that much better. It had much better whites, brighter, better shadow detail, etc.


4. I got a great deal on separate screen material from one of the forum sponsors, so I purchased both Powergain 1.8 material and Cinewhite material, which should be here in a few days. I'm guessing I will like the Powergain material, but if not, I'll go with the Cinewhite material as I'm guessing it will be very similar to blackout cloth, which I know I liked. The cool part is that I will have all 3 screen materials, which might come in handy if I get a different projector, bulb dims, etc.


----------



## artyusmce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jzh10* /forum/post/13330938
> 
> 
> We've been told the ceiling trim kits aren't available until late March, but we have one on order for an installation with a Cinetension2



thanks for the quick reply please post pics when able.


----------



## ShadowKntSDS

I am looking into getting a new screen to go with my new theater setup and projector. I've almost settled on 150" as the image size I want. I've previously owned an Elite 96" manual screen, and was satisfied with the quality for the price. My first instinct would be to just get a bigger version of the same screen.


But, I am worried that at that size waves/wrinkles will be unavoidable. The screen will be in the down position 99.9% of the time, if that effects the chances of getting waves. Given that I really dont need to roll the screen up, I am considering a fixed screen. Elite looks like the make a good fixed screen that is also tensioned, but its roughly 2x the cost. Not to mention that I'd have to get creative with mounting options as there are some "features" on the wall in question that a pull down screen would avoid.



Any advice? I am open to other screen options.


----------



## joel_vh

does anyone have usb-uirt or even pronto codes for the motorized home series elite screens?


I lost my remote, but have a usb-uirt that I could use instead.. I just need the codes.


I tried the ones here http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...otorizedscreen 


but with no success. I also saw some "codes" in the documentation that comes with them, but those don't seem to work either, at least in the software i'm using (xlobby or girder)


thanks!


----------



## fst96se

I bit the bullet and ordered my sister-in-law a VMAX2 AccousticPro motirzed screen. I will let you all know how it turns out. I guess I am an AVS guinea pig for this one!


----------



## Bigred7078

Any ideas on an Elite screen around 92" for a Mitsubishi HC1500???


----------



## Marc Rumsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/13633657
> 
> 
> Any ideas on an Elite screen around 92" for a Mitsubishi HC1500???



Are you looking for fixed frame, electric or manual?


Also, what is your room like as far as ambient light?


----------



## Bigred7078

probably looking for a manual since i live in an apartment and there is no good way to hide an electrics power cable. The room is white...eeek. and the ambient light in the room will be covered up with blinds and then curtains. I was looking at the 92" pulldown Silvergrey. Is this any good?


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Rumsey* /forum/post/13637765
> 
> 
> Are you looking for fixed frame, electric or manual?
> 
> 
> Also, what is your room like as far as ambient light?




I am curious as well although, my projector is a optoma hd70. I want a grey 106" screen...i sit 14 feet back and have slight/controllable light coming through my slider window. I am looking at grey screens but i keep seeing that the sellers say thier for LCD projectors...


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez* /forum/post/13669522
> 
> 
> I am curious as well although, my projector is a optoma hd70. I want a grey 106" screen...i sit 14 feet back and have slight/controllable light coming through my slider window. I am looking at grey screens but i keep seeing that the sellers say thier for LCD projectors...



i disagree wth grey screens being for LCD's. If you have a room with white walls and ambient light and it will be good no matter what in my opinion. Perhaps not a dark grey but more silver


----------



## Bigred7078

so do all the Elite Pull Downs get waves? Im looking at the 92" M92UCH silver grey finish. Any advise?


----------



## tiddler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez* /forum/post/13669522
> 
> 
> I am curious as well although, my projector is a optoma hd70. I want a grey 106" screen...i sit 14 feet back and have slight/controllable light coming through my slider window. I am looking at grey screens but i keep seeing that the sellers say thier for LCD projectors...



I suspect the suggestion that the gray screens are better for LCD projectors is a hold over from the LCD projectors from a couple of years ago. They were notorious for the poor black levels. The gray screen would have helped with that even in a fully darkened room.


There is still a good reason to use a gray screen if you are not setting up a dedicated theater room with black surfaces and no lights. Many of us are now setting up our projectors in family and living rooms. The conditions are typically not ideal. Lighter colored walls, white ceilings, and poor light blockage on windows are more common. Any ambient light in the room, be it from leakage around blinds, low ambient lighting, or even the light from the screen reflecting off the light colored walls, will illuminate the darker areas of the image and reveal the screen color. If the screen is white then the image will get washed out.


A gray screen will significantly improve the image in the presence of some ambient light but will not have as detrimental an effect on the image in dark conditions as you might think.


Here is a comparison of a white panel and a gray panel with some ambient light.









Note how washed out the white image looks.


Then we turn the lights off, the white screen is a bit brighter.

The gray screen demonstrates a little reduction in the brightness of the whites.









However, the loss of brightness on the gray screen should be properly compensated for when you do a Brightness & Contrast calibration.


Not calibrating for the gray screen is something many don't know to do, myself included. Once I discovered the THX Optimizer on my Terminator II DVD and used it to set the brightness and contrast for my gray screen I was a lot happier with the image brightness.


In short, gray screens, now, are more for ambient light compensation than to compensate for the poor black levels of obsolete LCD projectors.


----------



## tiddler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/13672064
> 
> 
> so do all the Elite Pull Downs get waves? Im looking at the 92" M92UCH silver grey finish. Any advise?



I started shopping for a screen two years ago. I did buy a screen back then but I still take a close look at every retractable screen I come across. Most are screens in conference rooms and some have been screens in pubs. I have yet to find one retractable screen that did not have V waves.


If you can afford one of the Elite Cinetension screens I would highly recommend you consider it.


When you consider that for less than $1000 you get an electric retractable screen with both IR and RF remote and it is tab tensioned it really is a very good deal.


----------



## tngreene

I just bought and hung a VMax 100" screen (16:9), and thought I'd share my experience. This is the third screen I've owned. The first was a cheap manual DaLite, and most recently a more expensive DaLite Cosmopolitan Tensioned screen).


I recently got a Panasonic AX200U and wanted a 16:9 screen, which is why I got the Elite VMax.

*Arrival and Unpacking*


The screen was unceremoniously left on the doorstep by FexEx without a signature. Strange, because I live is a relatively high theft area of San Francisco, and they usually don't leave anything without a signature. After noticing a dent in the box, I suspected that perhaps the driver didn't want to deal with a damage claim.


The dent didn't look bad, so I unpacked the screen. It was packed pretty well, and survived undamaged. There were two flaws that didn't look related to shipping:


(1) The back of the case was bent in strange way, as if someone tried to pick up the screen by wrapping their hand around the sheet metal in the center of the case. This _must_ have occurred before the projector was packed.


(2) The black paint on the case was uneven, parts were glossy and other parts were matte.


After hanging the screen however, both these flaws aren't visible.

*Mounting*


I mounted the screen from chains hanging from the ceiling. Easy job, except that the sheet metal at the ends with the holes was so thin that it bent by 45 degrees when the screen tapped the wall while I was lifting it. I fixed it with some pliers, but it would be nice if the metal was a bit thicker


There are 2 adjustment screws to control both the drop and the closing position. Once I found it, the drop screw was relatively easy to reach with a hex wrench (not included). It was not sensitive: I had to turn it about 23 times to get to the drop position I needed.


The close position adjustment screw is completely unreachable without dismantling the case. Luckily, the screen closed correctly (not too tight and didn't leave anything hanging) so I didn't need to adjust this.


The screen is very slow going up and down (30 seconds vs. 7 for the DaLite), but almost completely silent. The remote controls (IR & RF) came with a battery each, but one battery was completely dead. The remotes themselves are poorly built but seem to work fine.


The control box attaches to the projector with a wire that's only about 6-8 feel long, which is a bit annoying. I'd prefer to put the box somewhere farther way from the projector, but since it's a proprietary (4-pin) cable, I'll have to live with it. Also, the cable plugs into the projector at the top, not the back, which causes two problems: (1) the cable is visible after it's mounted, and (2) the cable is pressing against the chains holding the screen, since the chains are at a 45 degree angle. Hopefully it will last.

*Picture and Size*


The size of the screen seems a tiny bit off the 16:9 ratio, though I haven't measured it. If so, it's only perhaps 0.3 inches too high, so it's not really noticeable. The material is very similar to Dalite's Matte White, so the picture really had no surprises, good or bad. With a calibration DVD, I was able to get a pretty stunning picture (due mostly, no doubt, to the Panasonic).


There are some waves in the screen when it's fully extended, but they are pretty minor and not really noticeable when watching a film. It's nowhere near as flat as my tensioned screen, but then again, it's much better than my old DaLite manual pull down, which had some very obvious waves.

*Summary*


Overall, I was happily surprised with the screen, given the sub $300 price. It had some manufacturing flaws, but none visible after the screen was hung. Why they didn't provide a longer cable for the control box is beyond me, and is probably one of the biggest flaws. The screen material itself was fine, and the motor is silent (but slow). While not as flat as a tensioned screen, it has no major waves. The screen has big drop (I think 18"), which gives you lots of flexibility when mounting.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Robert Clark

Grabbed a 120" elite matte white screen to replace my 106" m2500 fixed frame screen today.


Couldn't pass up the compusa $99 price...


----------



## goplay912




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/13911919
> 
> 
> Grabbed a 120" elite matte white screen to replace my 106" m2500 fixed frame screen today.
> 
> 
> Couldn't pass up the compusa $99 price...



Please tell me what are your impressions. I had the 100" matte white and the screen texture / sparklies on bright scenes annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Dan Tincher

Hello, my roommate and I just installed the elite 106 cinetension cinawhite today and we were wondering where the stop screw is so we can sit it up where we want it to stop. Any help would be great. Love it so far.


----------



## Robert Clark

Sparklies on matte white? That doesn't sound good...


----------



## goplay912

Sure doesn't. My screen had a sheen which made bright scenes look nasty. Hope your new screen won't be like mine.


----------



## angel2167882

tngreene: Great write up buddy!


I own the VMAX 100" white too since a full year now and no regret, for 300$, this screen worth it.


Only complain so far, borders started to roll up forward, no much throught, only 1in or so on the black border. The white screen is still 100% flat.


What I've done to "fix it" is to stick 6 wire retention plastic clip (3 on each side) on the wall so I can grab the screen on the edge.


My clips are like thoses, just leave them open it will give enough gap to slide the screen in and the plastic is enough flexible to open it wide to remove the screen if you need to pull it up; just don't forget that before!

http://www.szwasun.com/en/ketiaosi_peixian_gdz_1.htm 


















http://www.szwasun.com/en/ketiaosi_peixian_gdz_1.htm


----------



## andyswof

I just received a 135" Cinetension II screen this week. It came well packaged and was easy to install. Works great the picture I get is better than my DIY Polywall screen I made from material at Lowes. I got the matte white and am very satisfied.


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goplay912* /forum/post/13919068
> 
> 
> Sure doesn't. My screen had a sheen which made bright scenes look nasty. Hope your new screen won't be like mine.



You guys had me worried.


My Elite M120H Matte White arrived and I threw it up in front of my M2500 1.8 gain angular reflective screen (106" diag).


Love the black case. Pulled the screen down and examined the surface. No problems noted. Fired up the Mitsu HC1500 and put on a BD.


There are no sparklies, no visible texture, and definitely no sheen on my screen. Whew. It also has the fewest waves of any pull down screen I've owned, including my old HighPower (80" wide).

I am missing the "pop" of the M2500, brightness, contrast, and colors all seem a bit muted but the huge 120" screen is a nice tradeoff (particularly when watching a double bill of the Lakers/Spurs final game and season finale of Lost).


I will end up with a 120" HighPower, (and a 1080p DLP) but for now, I can't think of a better screen bargain than this one at $99 shipped...


----------



## goplay912

Robert,


I'm glad your screen didn't have any of the negative effects I saw on my screen. Mine was actually model M100XWH MaxWhite bought from VisualApex, probably different from your M100H. My projector is also an HC1500.


Keith


----------



## Robert Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goplay912* /forum/post/13988513
> 
> 
> Robert,
> 
> 
> I'm glad your screen didn't have any of the negative effects I saw on my screen. Mine was actually model M100XWH MaxWhite bought from VisualApex, probably different from your M100H. My projector is also an HC1500.
> 
> 
> Keith



Ah, that makes sense. When I asked Elite for samples, they sent me quite a few that were some variation of "white", including MaxWhite. Examining my screen closely, I can see some slight horizontal banding (very slight) that would probably be much more noticable on a high gain screen (such as my M2500).


----------



## Ron Jones

Does any forum member know (for certain) if the Powergain screen material is retro-reflective or angular-reflective. I interested in it for use with a ceiling mounted projector where a angular-reflective screen is the better choice.


Ron Jones


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/13983018
> 
> 
> You guys had me worried.
> 
> 
> My Elite M120H Matte White arrived and I threw it up in front of my M2500 1.8 gain angular reflective screen (106" diag).
> 
> 
> Love the black case. Pulled the screen down and examined the surface. No problems noted. Fired up the Mitsu HC1500 and put on a BD.
> 
> 
> There are no sparklies, no visible texture, and definitely no sheen on my screen. Whew. It also has the fewest waves of any pull down screen I've owned, including my old HighPower (80" wide).
> 
> I am missing the "pop" of the M2500, brightness, contrast, and colors all seem a bit muted but the huge 120" screen is a nice tradeoff (particularly when watching a double bill of the Lakers/Spurs final game and season finale of Lost).
> 
> 
> I will end up with a 120" HighPower, (and a 1080p DLP) but for now, I can't think of a better screen bargain than this one at $99 shipped...



Just a question for you on your old M2500 vs. new M120H. As for the "nice tradeoff" you mention, did the M2500 have any specific issues (sparklies, sheen, etc.) that troubled you or did you go to the new 120" M120H just to get a larger screen screen?


----------



## Robert Clark

I bought the m120mh simply because it was $99 and 120", and my m2500 is 106". The m2500 is in many ways a marvelous screen, a high gain retro reflective screen, but it has a verticle texture, often referred to as "tire tracks". High Power is still the king of screens and I'll buy another one someday. But I wanted a 120" and for $99 it was a no brainer.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert Clark* /forum/post/14006177
> 
> 
> I bought the m120mh simply because it was $99 and 120", and my m2500 is 106". The m2500 is in many ways a marvelous screen, a high gain retro reflective screen, but it has a verticle texture, often referred to as "tire tracks". High Power is still the king of screens and I'll buy another one someday. But I wanted a 120" and for $99 it was a no brainer.



I've read that Draper had quality control problems with their m2500 material (is the one you have a Draper? I haven't seen a model number like that from Elite).


----------



## Robert Clark

Yup, it's the Draper... great screen, unfortunate marks...


----------



## ivseenbetter

Well, I bought an Elite Cinetension 2 High Contrast 120" screen. Mounted it on the wall. Hit the descend button. And then the screen came down a whole .5 inches and then stopped and hummed at me. I guess that is what I get for saving a few bucks and going with elite. Actually, I guess it could happen with any brand. I guess now it is up to Elite to come through on the warranty and make me happy. Wish me luck!


----------



## Javatime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiddler* /forum/post/13726971
> 
> 
> I suspect the suggestion that the gray screens are better for LCD projectors is a hold over from the LCD projectors from a couple of years ago. They were notorious for the poor black levels. The gray screen would have helped with that even in a fully darkened room.
> 
> 
> There is still a good reason to use a gray screen if you are not setting up a dedicated theater room with black surfaces and no lights. Many of us are now setting up our projectors in family and living rooms. The conditions are typically not ideal. Lighter colored walls, white ceilings, and poor light blockage on windows are more common. Any ambient light in the room, be it from leakage around blinds, low ambient lighting, or even the light from the screen reflecting off the light colored walls, will illuminate the darker areas of the image and reveal the screen color. If the screen is white then the image will get washed out.
> 
> 
> A gray screen will significantly improve the image in the presence of some ambient light but will not have as detrimental an effect on the image in dark conditions as you might think.
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison of a white panel and a gray panel with some ambient light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how washed out the white image looks.
> 
> 
> Then we turn the lights off, the white screen is a bit brighter.
> 
> The gray screen demonstrates a little reduction in the brightness of the whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the loss of brightness on the gray screen should be properly compensated for when you do a Brightness & Contrast calibration.
> 
> 
> Not calibrating for the gray screen is something many don't know to do, myself included. Once I discovered the THX Optimizer on my Terminator II DVD and used it to set the brightness and contrast for my gray screen I was a lot happier with the image brightness.
> 
> 
> In short, gray screens, now, are more for ambient light compensation than to compensate for the poor black levels of obsolete LCD projectors.



Any way you can try to repost these 2 pics? They are not showing up. I'd like to see the difference.


----------



## hammong

I just installed a 106" HDTV aspect ezFrame CineWhite in my newly constructed HT, with a completely dark room and Panasonic PT-AE2000U projector, it looks fantastic. I've played a few bright scenes, and I don't see anything that stands out with my particular configuration.


The only downside I've noticed, and it's a minor peeve, is that the spray-on velvet around the ezFrame border seems to have a "grain" to it, and when I assembled the long horizontal sections of the frame (there's a left and right half, for top and bottom) - I didn't pay any attention to the grain of the velvet. Consequently, I got a left half that looks a bit "lighter" in a bright room than the right half on the top, and at the light/dark sheen is reversed at the bottom. My advice to anyone that buys one, is to pay careful attention to this element and make sure you match the grain prior to assembly. It's not a big enough deal for me to disassemble and reassemble the screen, but it might be to some.


Greg


----------



## Javatime

I just ordered the electric 106" Elite CineTension 2 in CineWhite from projectorpeople. I went with PP since they are a sponsor and their price was good too. They also gave me a quick delivery on the ax200U I ordered last week.

I did order screen samples from Elite and the Cinewhite looked the best given I have controlled ambient light in the basement. In a completely darkened room, it really looked quite good though it's really hard to judge on a 3"x8" sample strip.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/14191459
> 
> 
> I did order screen samples from Elite and the Cinewhite looked the best given I have controlled ambient light in the basement. In a completely darkened room, it really looked quite good though it's really hard to judge on a 3"x8" sample strip.



I'm just starting to look into this...

Where did you get the samples?

Did you get an Acousticly Transparent screen? -I think that would work best for me, but not sure if you can see the holes...


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/14191459
> 
> 
> I just ordered the electric 106" Elite CineTension 2 in CineWhite from projectorpeople. I went with PP since they are a sponsor and their price was good too. They also gave me a quick delivery on the ax200U I ordered last week.
> 
> I did order screen samples from Elite and the Cinewhite looked the best given I have controlled ambient light in the basement. In a completely darkened room, it really looked quite good though it's really hard to judge on a 3"x8" sample strip.



Here's my 106" Cinetension 2...


----------



## Javatime

JayMan007,

I did get samples from directly from Elite. Just go to their website and request samples. I had them in about 3-4 days. I also got their AcousticPro screen material sample since I wasn't exactly sure at the time of the type of screen material I wanted. In the end I got the CineWhite. It says on the AT screen sample ( AcousticPro) that it's rated at 1.0 Gain. The holes in the sample are very small, much smaller than you'd find on a window screen material. In fact, the holes appear to even smaller than that of a small sewing needle, if not smaller.


----------



## Javatime

Nice setup Mike! I'll be doing something very similar by having the screen drop down in front of a 50" plasma. I was going to wait and get the screen last, but wanted to know the exact drop and case clearance dimensions for building built-ins and placement purposes (even though Elite publishes dimensions).

1. How's the tensioning...any flatness problems?

2. Is that the drop switch on the right?


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/14193499
> 
> 
> Nice setup Mike! I'll be doing something very similar by having the screen drop down in front of a 50" plasma. I was going to wait and get the screen last, but wanted to know the exact drop and case clearance dimensions for building built-ins and placement purposes (even though Elite publishes dimensions).
> 
> 1. How's the tensioning...any flatness problems?
> 
> 2. Is that the drop switch on the right?



Thanks. No waves in the screen yet. The switch is for a ceiling fan soon to be replaced with a Lutron IR fan switch to match all the other Lutron Spacer System dimmers in the room. That way everything, screen, lights, fan, and all components can be controlled with the MX-980 remote.


----------



## Javatime

I received the Electric 106" CineTension 2 (CineWhite) yesterday and so far I'm very pleased with their quality and construction. It was packaged quite well and survived west coast shipping, easy to install and absolutely flat right out of the box. The motor is quiet and raises/lowers in about 7-8 seconds and the PQ is even better than what I anticipated going by the small samples they sent me.


----------



## terrible_buddhis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14191530
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to look into this...
> 
> Where did you get the samples?
> 
> Did you get an Acousticly Transparent screen? -I think that would work best for me, but not sure if you can see the holes...



I would be careful on the transparent screen...I saw one from Stewart, I think, at Bjorns in San Antonio...the picture looked pixelated on some scenes...not very nice to look at.


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/14252421
> 
> 
> I received the Electric 106" CineTension 2 (CineWhite) yesterday and so far I'm very pleased with their quality and construction. It was packaged quite well and survived west coast shipping, easy to install and absolutely flat right out of the box. .



Hi, does your screen have black vinyl backing?


----------



## XylerB

What would you all suggest for a Sony Ruby, looking at 120" diag, fixed frame, mounted 16.5ft back,tiny bit of light coming from the right side, but manageable, and behind the project there will be lights on sometimes. I was considering the Powergain 1.8 gain Elite SilverFrame Series.


----------



## funkbucket007

I'm sure it's just my mistake as a first time buyer but I just purchased an Elite SilverMax 120" electric screen that I mated to a Mitsubishi HC-4900. The picture is outstanding on it but theres two slight waves in the screen, towards the bottom, where it doesn't lay perfectly flat. During movie watching, it's not noticeable but during things like the Xbox 360's Dashboard or DirecTV guide, it's very noticable. Is this something that'll settle as it hangs or am I just going to have to deal with it?


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkbucket007* /forum/post/14264240
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just my mistake as a first time buyer but I just purchased an Elite SilverMax 120" electric screen that I mated to a Mitsubishi HC-4900. The picture is outstanding on it but theres two slight waves in the screen, towards the bottom, where it doesn't lay perfectly flat. Is this something that'll settle as it hangs or am I just going to have to deal with it?



HI I rarely put my 150" screen up and most of the waves are gone. When I was retracting it each day, the waves wouldn't go away unless I hung weights on the bottom bar. My next issue is the that the side borders are not straight. This has not gotten much better over the months. The borders bend in towards the center of the screen about 1.5" from straight vertical. I prefer over projecting to get the full 150" corner to corner but on some very bright content you can see the picture on the black border. I guess I could use black tape and try to run a straight border on each side


----------



## curtishd

On the fixed frame screens are the top and bottom of the frame each one piece and is the velvet on the frame spray on or actual black out cloth?


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/14270424
> 
> 
> On the fixed frame screens are the top and bottom of the frame each one piece and is the velvet on the frame spray on or actual black out cloth?



On my ezFrame 106" 16:9, the top and bottom are two pieces that join together in the center, so the entire frame has 6 pieces (2 top, 2 bottom, and 1 for each side). The velvet seems to be sprayed on and I will mention that it is very fragile. I've made some marks/scratches on mine when mounting, but the good thing is that with the blackout nature of velvet, the marks really don't show up unless you are less than 2' away from the frame and purposefully trying to find them.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XylerB* /forum/post/14261792
> 
> 
> What would you all suggest for a Sony Ruby, looking at 120" diag, fixed frame, mounted 16.5ft back,tiny bit of light coming from the right side, but manageable, and behind the project there will be lights on sometimes. I was considering the Powergain 1.8 gain Elite SilverFrame Series.



Check out this thread for my Powergain experience:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1009239 


QC on the Powergain screens is questionable as I had to go through 3 different sets of fabric before I got one that wasn't defective. I am still using the Powergain material because I like the gain it provides, but I notice the "tire tracks" EVERY TIME there is a bright scene in something I'm watching. If you get one that isn't defective and don't mind the screen surface being visible in bright scenes, then the Powergain screen is a good deal.


----------



## Shantanu

DEar Friends,


After huge reasearch and a pretty good amount of hard work I bought a Full HD Sanyo projector. Ceiling mounted it myself, got everything going bought a Projecta 106" screen, ceiling mounted it pretty perfectly AND when everything seemed to be fit and fine to use the screen the brand new screen does not retract back after pulling it down.


The Screen is PROJECTA, bought in Holland. This is a company owned by the US screen company Da-Lite.


I am not sure what to do in order to make the screen retract. I ' ve tried almost more than a dozen time now. Shall I try and open the plastic cap on the side of the metal casing? Will I be able to do something? Or is it a gone case and I need a replacement. The brand has a good reputation in Europe. though.


Please help with any first aid, if at all there is one. I am rather demotivated and of course frustrated. My little daughter of 13 helped me barvely to put this massive screen on the ceiling and she feels so bad looking at my depressed face ( HOPE I HAVE BEEN ABLE TO GAIN SOME SYMPATHY FROM THE EXPERTS FOR A QUICK SOLUTION )


Any help assitance is welcome.


Thanks.


----------



## howietawny

Hello gentlemen, and the 3 ladies who are haunting the boards,

My name is Howie, and due to my 2nd no fault eviction in two years, I have to rehang my 150 incher. I have to have it wall mounted, and it must be about 4" out from the wall due to crazy molding and french doors! Hooray for la construction between the wars!


Any suggestions on generic equivalents to the "official" elite 6" extenders?


Hit me up on the site, and I will be happy to entertain any and all thoughts.


howie


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howietawny* /forum/post/14313414
> 
> 
> I have to rehang my 150 incher. I have to have it wall mounted, and it must be about 4" out from the wall due to crazy molding and french doors! ghts.
> 
> 
> howie



If you can't see it I used 6 inch long pieces of 2X4 nailed/screwed together and then the Elite brackets...


----------



## tnewguy

i have an hd65, and a elite screen ezframe cinegrey screen, not opened yet. room is light controlled.............was thinkin...............bad choice of screen? should i have gone with the cinewhite? oh, walls aren't dark but not white either, kind of a camel brown color.


----------



## Macros

I have just installed a replacement screen but I'm having a problem with it. The screen doesn't retract or extend smoothly it swings violently back and forth and the tension lines tighten and loosen causing temporary puckering of the material. I believe the tension lines are not retracting the way they should. I have extended the screen to it's maximum drop to try and untangle the tension wires but this has not helped. When the screen retracts the lines wrap themselves around the screen material. Isn't there supposed to be a guide or something to keep this from happening? I also can't tighten the tension like I could on the first screen the line seems to be fouled somewhere.


I can see the tension line is attached to a screw on the cylinder. I will attach some pictures to help explain the issue.


----------



## Mike Lang

Whoa! Can you get a pic of the screen all the way down? I'd like to see what the tension line looks like when down.


----------



## Macros

The lines are normally looking when the screen is extended. I think the screen isn't wrapping on the cylinder properly causing the tension lines to first get loose and then suddenly tighten causing the swinging action front to back.


----------



## funkbucket007

Any fixes for waves in a non-Cinetension screen? I never retract it but bought the electric instead of a fixed because it was what I could get at work. Perhaps 1/8" masonite or something adhered to the back of the lower portion of the screen or something? Here's a pic of what I'm dealing with...


----------



## Javatime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/14257282
> 
> 
> Hi, does your screen have black vinyl backing?



Sorry for the delay; just noticed your post. Yes, the entire back is black vinyl.


----------



## coolrda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/14270424
> 
> 
> On the fixed frame screens are the top and bottom of the frame each one piece and is the velvet on the frame spray on or actual black out cloth?



Mine are one piece only for top and bottom.


----------



## dpd146




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkbucket007* /forum/post/14324170
> 
> 
> Any fixes for waves in a non-Cinetension screen? I never retract it but bought the electric instead of a fixed because it was what I could get at work. Perhaps 1/8" masonite or something adhered to the back of the lower portion of the screen or something? Here's a pic of what I'm dealing with...




I've tried everything to no avail. Mine also seems to be slightly off 16:9. The image is not as good as the piece of junk screen that came with my projector. I couldn't be more disapointed with the VMAX.


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpd146* /forum/post/14374541
> 
> 
> I've tried everything to no avail. Mine also seems to be slightly off 16:9. The image is not as good as the piece of junk screen that came with my projector. I couldn't be more disapointed with the VMAX.



I think the roller is sagging in the middle which is why the screen material has those diagonal waves. There's nothing you can do except cut it off and glue it to your wall.


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/14375606
> 
> 
> I think the roller is sagging in the middle which is why the screen material has those diagonal waves. There's nothing you can do except cut it off and glue it to your wall.



If you are using 3 mounting brackets - why don't you try raising the center one?


and move the ends to different spots from completely on the edge to inches in from the edge.....


I don't know if this will work and I am not suggesting you accept the screen but just throwing out an idea


----------



## funkbucket007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/14375606
> 
> 
> I think the roller is sagging in the middle which is why the screen material has those diagonal waves. There's nothing you can do except cut it off and glue it to your wall.



Sounds a little excessive, that's why I wondered if using masonite or even cardboard glued to the backside would work.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/14375789
> 
> 
> If you are using 3 mounting brackets - why don't you try raising the center one?
> 
> 
> and move the ends to different spots from completely on the edge to inches in from the edge.....
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will work and I am not suggesting you accept the screen but just throwing out an idea



There's only two fixed mounts on either end of the screen, nothing in the center.


----------



## dpd146




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/14375606
> 
> 
> I think the roller is sagging in the middle which is why the screen material has those diagonal waves.



Is this a problem for all non-tensioned screens or just elite? The pull down that came with my pj had a few wrinkles but nothing this severe and you didn't even notice when watching something.


The VMAX waves (mine are just like funkbuckets) make the sports ticker on ESPN look like it's on a rollercoaster. Very annoying.


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkbucket007* /forum/post/14376940
> 
> 
> 
> There's only two fixed mounts on either end of the screen, nothing in the center.



OK I'll make one more suggestion then. maybe the placement of those two brackets could be brought more towards center of the screen. I would even take a "pole" and CAREFULLY push







up the top exact center of the screen to see if the waves start to clear up. this would tell you that the screen is drooping in the center and you could move or even add brackets to compensate. good luck


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpd146* /forum/post/14377196
> 
> 
> Is this a problem for all non-tensioned screens or just elite? The pull down that came with my pj had a few wrinkles but nothing this severe and you didn't even notice when watching something.
> 
> 
> The VMAX waves (mine are just like funkbuckets) make the sports ticker on ESPN look like it's on a rollercoaster. Very annoying.




This is a common problem with all non-tensioned screens. The roller diameter isn't large enough to prevent the roller from sagging. It doesn't take much sag to cause the screen to develop wrinkles. The only solution is to make the roller tube larger but then the case has to be larger and then the entire screen gets heavier, more expensive and more difficult to mount on the wall or ceiling. Since you never roll up your screen you might as well cut off the screen material and make a wall mounted fixed screen. This will solve your problem by eliminating the wrinkles. Check the DIY screen forum for how to make your own frame.


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/14375789
> 
> 
> If you are using 3 mounting brackets - why don't you try raising the center one?
> 
> 
> and move the ends to different spots from completely on the edge to inches in from the edge.....
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will work and I am not suggesting you accept the screen but just throwing out an idea



It won't work. The roller isn't supported in the middle. Imagine a tube within a tube and the inner tube has no support in the middle (only the ends of the inner tube is supported) even though you can support the outer tube with an additional bracket it has no effect on the inner tube.


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/14378056
> 
> 
> It won't work. The roller isn't supported in the middle. Imagine a tube within a tube and the inner tube has no support in the middle (only the ends of the inner tube is supported) even though you can support the outer tube with an additional bracket it has no effect on the inner tube.



learn something everyday - makes sense - thanks


----------



## Mike Lang

My very first screen was a non-tensioned manual Draper...waves.

My next was a non-tensioned electric Elite...waves.

Finally, I have a tensioned screen (see post 484 for pic) and it's been dead flat since day one.


----------



## dpd146




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/14378020
> 
> 
> OK I'll make one more suggestion then. maybe the placement of those two brackets could be brought more towards center of the screen. I would even take a "pole" and CAREFULLY push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up the top exact center of the screen to see if the waves start to clear up. this would tell you that the screen is drooping in the center and you could move or even add brackets to compensate. good luck



I tried pushing up in the center with a broom handle. No luck. I wasn't careful and the pole slipped into the housing, oops. It actually helped a little







but I didn't want to risk shoving it in there again.


The best fix I have found so far is adding support underneath the bottom bar to take some of the pressure off the screen. This made about a 50% improvement and I am hoping with a little more monkeying around I can get it better. It is at least watchable now.


----------



## dpd146




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/14378217
> 
> 
> My very first screen was a non-tensioned manual Draper...waves.
> 
> My next was a non-tensioned electric Elite...waves.
> 
> Finally, I have a tensioned screen (see post 484 for pic) and it's been dead flat since day one.




That's what I thought. I will live with the waves for a while then pony up the money for a tensioned screen. It will definetly be an elite cinetension screen since I can't see paying more for the screen than the cost of the pj.


Which screen material did you go with and how is the picture quality compared to the other screens?


----------



## Mike Lang

All the screens were matte white. I have full control of the light. I'd say they were all pretty much the same pic quality (when flat







).


----------



## dpd146

I returned the VMAX. The waves were just too distracting. I went back to the junk screen that came with the pj and the pq is way better.


The image was very "soft" with the VMAX and I felt like I could see the texture of the screen too much. Is this because of the screen material or could it be because I went with a larger screen that is at the upper limits of my throw distance? (went from 92" to 100")


----------



## Jose_L

Hi everyone,


I'm getting a Panasonic AE2000U and most likely a Elite EZframe 106" screen.


My room is 15x15.5 w/ 10' ceilings and will be totaly light controlled.


I'm probably mounting the projector on the opposite wall at 15.5' on a shelf 7' high from the floor.


My question is which Elite screen ? HC grey or White ?


I'll mostly watch movies but may watch sports events once everything is up and going...


Which screen do you think is better ?


Thanks for the help.


Regards,

Jose


----------



## jay_waller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jose_L* /forum/post/14465531
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm getting a Panasonic AE2000U and most likely a Elite EZframe 106" screen.
> 
> 
> My room is 15x15.5 w/ 10' ceilings and will be totaly light controlled.
> 
> 
> I'm probably mounting the projector on the opposite wall at 15.5' on a shelf 7' high from the floor.
> 
> 
> My question is which Elite screen ? HC grey or White ?
> 
> 
> I'll mostly watch movies but may watch sports events once everything is up and going...
> 
> 
> Which screen do you think is better ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jose



The choice with total light control should always be white.


----------



## ashiq33

As for the screen material...very very occasionally I notice a bit of hot spotting where you can see some of the pebble texture of the screen in an area about 1 foot in diameter. I must stress that this is very occasionally and seems to be only on very brightly lit backgrounds (ie shots of Tatooine or Hoth). I can honestly say that 95-98% of the time the screen does not attract any attention to itself. I am sure there are many screens out there that do not exhibit this type of hotspotting and would be a more accurate screen. However for me the value of the screen (fixed frame, velvet covered, high contrast grey) just could not be beat at this point. I personally have absolutely no itch to upgrade this screen. Mark me as a happy Elite owner.


----------



## nricklee

I have just bought Elite model , i m quite happy with its quality. I choose portable model because I can bring the projector and screen out on movie nights and then hide it all away once the show is over.


----------



## dvcdude

I am new to the projector scene. Just purchased an Epson Home Cinema 1080. I will keep my 61" RPTV for regular tv viewing and would like to drop a screen in front of my tv/entertainment center. My only problem is that my center channel sits on top of the entertainment center so I will need to use an accoustical screen. I have read a recent review of the Elite Home2 accoustipro screen and it stated that you must have a very dark wall behind the screen or you will have a reflection and screen door effect. The reviewer seemed to indicate that this is normal for accoustical screens. I decided to take this approach after reading several posts on another board that recommended using a front projector primarily for movies.


I have a 15 x 27 dedicated theater with controlled light. My projector will be approximately 7 feet off the floor at about 13 feet from the screen.


Does anyone have experience with this type of setup? What are your thoughts on accoustical screens? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beatlejeb

I recently purchased an Elite Cinetension 2 120'' screen and I absolutely love it. The motor is very quiet and smooth and everything works fine. My only issue is that I noticed the left side of the screen hangs about 1/2'' lower than the right side. The same thing goes for when the screen is rolled up into the case. The left side still hangs down a little. This is something I can live with since it's not too noticeable. Plus, I don't want to go through the trouble of shipping it back and exchanging it. With my luck, I'd get one with a perfectly straight screen but other things would be wrong with it.







I was just wondering if anyone else experienced a similar issue with their Cinetension screen? If so, is there an adjustment that can be made to even it out or do I have to just live with it?


-BeatleJEB


----------



## Mike Lang

BeatleJEB,

Welcome. Mine is a bit lower on the left as well. I don't think it's 1/2 inch, maybe 1/4 at the most, but it's there. No way was I going to pack it back up for that.


----------



## jay_waller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/14487012
> 
> 
> BeatleJEB,
> 
> Welcome. Mine is a bit lower on the left as well. I don't think it's 1/2 inch, maybe 1/4 at the most, but it's there. No way was I going to pack it back up for that.



must be a common problem. mine was 1/4-1/2" lower on the left side as well. They ended up replacing mine. I documented everything with photos, etc. Btw, they don't do returns the conventional way. If a return is approved, you disassemble the screen and then cut a large part out of it. You then ship these items back along with the wall switch and remote control. Its up to you to discard the case.


I was too anal retentive to not let the 1/4" drop bother me. BTW, customer service with Elite is second to none. I did not initiate the return until 8 months into the warranty because i was dreading taking the screen down.


----------



## mod220




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/14194832
> 
> 
> Thanks. No waves in the screen yet. The switch is for a ceiling fan soon to be replaced with a Lutron IR fan switch to match all the other Lutron Spacer System dimmers in the room. That way everything, screen, lights, fan, and all components can be controlled with the MX-980 remote.




Hi Mike,


I see the screen bows out on the top and bottom corners. when the screen is fully extened, how far is it from the end of the white screen, to the farthest the bottom piece extends? i'm tryin to find out how much room i'll have on each side of the screen for my speakers. thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang

The bar is about 101 inches which is about 5.5 inches farther out on each side from the white edge.


----------



## beatlejeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jay_waller* /forum/post/14488255
> 
> 
> must be a common problem. mine was 1/4-1/2" lower on the left side as well. They ended up replacing mine. I documented everything with photos, etc. Btw, they don't do returns the conventional way. If a return is approved, you disassemble the screen and then cut a large part out of it. You then ship these items back along with the wall switch and remote control. Its up to you to discard the case.
> 
> 
> I was too anal retentive to not let the 1/4" drop bother me. BTW, customer service with Elite is second to none. I did not initiate the return until 8 months into the warranty because i was dreading taking the screen down.



I have my screen recessed into the ceiling so when it's up, you can't tell. When it's down it's a little noticeable when you look at both the bottom of the screen and the floor molding. Thanks for the responses!


-JEB


----------



## Boggle

Hi Im interested in the EZframe and silverframe screens.


How sturdy/heavy are these things? Im looking at getting either a 92 or 106" screen, but Im hanging it over a closet.


Would it be feasible to take down this screen daily? Or would it fall apart.


----------



## infinityveg

has any one tried the elite cinetension 120" at with a jvc dla-rs1u?

i would like to keep all front speakers behind the screen in my ht

very dark with dark navy blue walls and ceiling 14x27 room

i am using sunfire crm-2's and crm2c center and worry about the sound quality

with the l and r's so close to the side walls (if they were beside the screen) with a 10 ft wide screen on a 14ft wide wall.


thanks for any help


----------



## browerjs

Did anyone do anything special to make the infared sensor that plugs into the Cinetension screens so that it faces the viewer. I think the design of having the sensor face the right side of the screen is horrible. If you are using an infared remote you are going to be looking directly at the screen. Anyways, using RF is not an option for me as I'll be using a Harmony remote.


I'm thinking twisting the sensor slightly and then taping it somehow to the case may work so it is facing outwards towards where I'll be sitting.


Just wondering if anyone has come up with any good solutions...


----------



## Mike Lang

I just twisted it a bit and it now faces forward.


----------



## browerjs

To adjust the tension on the Cinetension 2 screens, you are supposed to pull out the knob and then turn it. However the knob doesn't really want to pull out easily... I don't really want to pull it hard, just wondering if this is normal...


I can turn the knob w/o pulling it out, but it just goes back to the original postion when I let go of it...


----------



## icecruncher

Just a quick comment on my Cinetension2 92".


I first planned on a 92" Vmax but, I opted for the Cinetension2 92" after I read all the comments about the waves without tensioning and some emails to the National Sales Manager, who was one of the best people I dealt with in my whole Home Theater project.


I've had the screen up for three months no issues at all and I highly recommend it.


Mine is flush ceiling mounted, however I did not use the ceiling trim kit as it didn't lend itself to my situation. Instead I fabricated my own ceiling trim and boxed the screen from above. I mounted the supports through a couple short 2x4's that acted spacers and into the ceiling joist with 5" lag screws I purchased. I trimmed out the edges from below so they are nearly flush with the ceiling.


I clipped the wiring on a 12v wall wart and wired to a RJ-45 plug, plugged it in on the back of the a/v receiver for the trigger. Its about a 20 sec delay on the screen rolling up after the power is off.


The screen is perfect. The only thing I have noticed is a sound sometimes on rolling up when it gets to the top. Sounds like it's bouncing around in the case.


I also had trouble finding some information online and had to ask (but may be mentioned elsewhere). SO, here it is in case someone else needs it.


The drop is about 9-10" at the top. The controls, including the RJ-45 plug and the power plug, are on the left side if you are facing the screen. (Which is important for running wiring and having an electrician mount an electrical box)


----------



## backwoodz

Edit...nevermind...i wasnt thinking too clearly when I posted this question










looks like i will be pulling the trigger on the M135UWH real soon


----------



## Sujay

where's the best place to order elite screens? i was thinking about getting it from projector people or new egg but they have $100-150 shipping costs which i thought was a bit too much. was wondering if there was anywhere else that sell them cheap?


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/14685526
> 
> 
> where's the best place to order elite screens? i was thinking about getting it from projector people or new egg but they have $100-150 shipping costs which i thought was a bit too much. was wondering if there was anywhere else that sell them cheap?



Shipping costs are pretty much the same anywhere. I ended up getting my screen from projector people (along with the projector and mount), and was able to negotioate shipping for $50.


----------



## backwoodz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/14685526
> 
> 
> where's the best place to order elite screens? i was thinking about getting it from projector people or new egg but they have $100-150 shipping costs which i thought was a bit too much. was wondering if there was anywhere else that sell them cheap?




I ordered my M135XWH from Provantage and shipped to my door it was under 170.00










I placed the order around noon today and already have a fedex # says it will be at my door tomorrow







. I just hope it comes to me in good shape!


----------



## backwoodz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *backwoodz* /forum/post/14692091
> 
> 
> I just hope it comes to me in good shape!














well, the good new is that I did indeed get my screen today, the bad new is it has a huge dent in the case.

click for pics 


The screen rolled down alright but I have to give it a nudge to retract all the way. The screen it pretty straight except for the spot on the screen where the case must have creased the material...and there is a couple dents in the screen also. I will be sending provantage an email tomorrow about this and see what they will do for me.


----------



## nuevo_eph

So guys, Elite is pretty confusing: can someone say how much space is below the bottom of the viewing portion of the screen? In other words, how much height is there in the bottom mask and the bottom rod?


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuevo_eph* /forum/post/14715211
> 
> 
> So guys, Elite is pretty confusing: can someone say how much space is below the bottom of the viewing portion of the screen? In other words, how much height is there in the bottom mask and the bottom rod?



2"... There are dimensions tables on their web site that are pretty straight forward...


----------



## nuevo_eph

I saw that for masking, but what about the bottom rod that goes across?


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuevo_eph* /forum/post/14721682
> 
> 
> I saw that for masking, but what about the bottom rod that goes across?



Looking at the table, it looks like the rod is B4 and it's 3.78"


----------



## nuevo_eph

ah yes, the "buttom edge" I had over looked that. Thanks.


----------



## backwoodz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *backwoodz* /forum/post/14699701
> 
> 
> I will be sending provantage an email tomorrow about this and see what they will do for me.




Well, after the 3rd screen we have a winner! Fedex must really like to beat on long packages







Anyway..provantage gets 2 thumbs up in my book. They were very helpful and were very prompt with replacing my screen.


To stay on topic, I am very happy with my basic manual pulldown elite screen


----------



## ex_soldier1911

I just ordered an Elite Manual 100" 16:9 in MaxWhite (M100UWH) for my budget home theater/living room. If the screen is too wavy I think I'm going to cut it off and stretch it out directly on my wall some how lol.


Respectfully

John


----------



## stepyourgameup

I have an Elite fixed frame screen and I noticed something strange today. There seems to be a straight line running down the left side of the screen about 4" from the leftmost edge. Also, the screen seems darker between the line and the edge of the screen. I tried cleaning the screen but that was not the problem. I had never noticed it before now. I don't think it's a wrinkle because this damn line is perfectly straight. I am thinking that it came that way but I just now noticed it. I have contacted Elite about this and I am waiting on their response. The screen is only 2 months old.


BTW, it's not the projector either because I turned the pj off and I can still see it.


----------



## lucent

I'm thinking of buying an Elite manual screen and I have a question. Is it a bad idea to buy a manual screen and keep it down? As in never pull it back up unless on various occasions? I'm buying this for the Optoma HD65 i'm getting soon.


----------



## nuevo_eph

Do you guys remove the straps on the end or are they there to stop the screen from rolling up into the case?


----------



## ex_soldier1911

lucent

I have an Elite Manual and I leave it down all the time. I don't see how leaving the screen down all the time could hurt it. In fact it should extend the life of the screen because there will be less wear and tear.


nuevo_eph

What straps?


----------



## nuevo_eph

Hmm, black braided nylon packing straps - I'll take a photo. This is a Cinetension2, btw.


----------



## stepyourgameup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/14853756
> 
> 
> I have an Elite fixed frame screen and I noticed something strange today. There seems to be a straight line running down the left side of the screen about 4" from the leftmost edge. Also, the screen seems darker between the line and the edge of the screen. I tried cleaning the screen but that was not the problem. I had never noticed it before now. I don't think it's a wrinkle because this damn line is perfectly straight. I am thinking that it came that way but I just now noticed it. I have contacted Elite about this and I am waiting on their response. The screen is only 2 months old.
> 
> 
> BTW, it's not the projector either because I turned the pj off and I can still see it.



I figured out what it is. I have BURN-IN! The line corresponds to the black bars that I get when an HD channel switches to a non-HD commercial. I guess it is from the fact that my panny ax200 is pretty bright and it's only 13' back. Strange indeed.


----------



## eyerockz

anyone have any feedback on the Elite PowerGain screen?


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyerockz* /forum/post/14887147
> 
> 
> anyone have any feedback on the Elite PowerGain screen?



Check out the screen comparison link in my signature.


----------



## Denophile

anyone using a cinetension 2 with a sony pearl pj?

just ordered one of each wondering how the combo is likely to work and if anyone has any setup recomendations.


----------



## Javatime

I think it is just packing straps. If I remember correctly, they were actually stitched together and had to pull the stitching apart with pliers.


----------



## Javatime

"I figured out what it is. I have BURN-IN! The line corresponds to the black bars that I get when an HD channel switches to a non-HD commercial. I guess it is from the fact that my panny ax200 is pretty bright and it's only 13' back. Strange indeed."

__________________


Burn-in?!?! Is this really possible? I have a Cinetension and the ax200 will be ~13.5' too. Only had it up for a couple weeks and now packed away until the drywall is done so I really can't comment on long term effects . I know the ax200 is bright, but I'd be interested if anyone else has experienced this problem.


----------



## Eskimo1

I wanted a 120", but stepped down to a 106" Cintension2 in the normal 1.1 white - might be here tomorrow, more likely the beginning of next week.


Had to step down in size because with the screen down, no one can get into the room on the left side (stairs)... dangit.


Well, view distance is about 13', so the 106 should still be OK.


I'm throwing the from max distance for the Panny 3000, ~21', but the light will be well controlled and the 3000 is a light cannon - should be OK.


Trying not to get my hopes up that FedEx won't damage the screen on its cross-country journey... ugh.


----------



## Javatime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eskimo1* /forum/post/14926022
> 
> 
> I wanted a 120", but stepped down to a 106" Cintension2 in the normal 1.1 white - might be here tomorrow, more likely the beginning of next week.
> 
> 
> Had to step down in size because with the screen down, no one can get into the room on the left side (stairs)... dangit.
> 
> 
> Well, view distance is about 13', so the 106 should still be OK.
> 
> 
> I'm throwing the from max distance for the Panny 3000, ~21', but the light will be well controlled and the 3000 is a light cannon - should be OK.
> 
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up that FedEx won't damage the screen on its cross-country journey... ugh.



I bought the exact screen this summer. Elite does a nice job packing this screen which is about 8' wide and delivered to me on the east coast. It arrived in perfect condition...no problems at all.


----------



## Eskimo1

Mine actually came UPS "SCS", and it arrived in perfect condition! Got it hung and I realized I could have gone with the 120".. oh well. Maybe when someone else local upgrades their theater I can sell them this one.


But everything works perfectly, it's straight, the motor is quiet and relatively quick - I'm plenty happy. The remotes are cheap feeling, but hey, at least we don't have to pay extra for them! (I'm just extending the IR eye into the room with the equipment and will use the blaster from the URC remote to control it anyway)

*Has anyone else gotten their Cinetension2 screen, and the "wires" had no tension on it at all? I mean really.. it's limp as a cooked noodle. I think they forgot to set it.*


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Javatime* /forum/post/14914108
> 
> 
> "I figured out what it is. I have BURN-IN! The line corresponds to the black bars that I get when an HD channel switches to a non-HD commercial. I guess it is from the fact that my panny ax200 is pretty bright and it's only 13' back. Strange indeed."
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> Burn-in?!?! Is this really possible? I have a Cinetension and the ax200 will be ~13.5' too. Only had it up for a couple weeks and now packed away until the drywall is done so I really can't comment on long term effects . I know the ax200 is bright, but I'd be interested if anyone else has experienced this problem.



I've got an AX200 and an elite EZ frame 1.1 gain. 500 hours. No "Burn in".


----------



## Toddkidder

I am pulling the trigger on a 150" manual. Can anyone tell me if the screens have a black out backside (say that 3 times really fast)? Can/Does light penetrate through the back much?


Thanks!


----------



## ak808

Got my cinetension2 106in in white a few weeks ago. Picture looks great and screen is flat as can be. I always roll my screen up when not in use and it's still flat, no wave nothing. Only gripe is that the right side seems to hang an inch or so lower then the left. Also, the glossy black case seems to reflect light coming from the projector. I plan on covering the case with a black felt material tomarrow to fix that problem.


----------



## Eskimo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddkidder* /forum/post/14970410
> 
> 
> I am pulling the trigger on a 150" manual. Can anyone tell me if the screens have a black out backside (say that 3 times really fast)? Can/Does light penetrate through the back much?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My CineTension is a glossy black something on the back (i would guess Vinyl), and I can't see any light from the stairs through it.


----------



## Toddkidder

Thanks Eskimo1...


$159 delivered for a 150" diag screen is darn amazing (the manual screen).


I have an electric screen that I thought would be cool (92") but as it turns out I never use the electric feature (it always stays down), so I am opting to go bigger W/O the electric this time.


Gotta love the price.


----------



## Toddkidder

Oh... one more thing....


Has anyone found the PowerGain 1.8 material to be TOO bright?


We watch an insane amount of movies around here.... and I go through bulbs at a rediculously high rate (3 or so per year). That being said.... it seems like I might get more viewing time with the PowerGain material (as my bulbs dim). Also we watch alot of daytime TV etc, in uncontrolled abience light.


I currently use a matt white 1.1, but was thinking of bumping up the gain.


Any input is greatly appreciated from those who have the 1.8 PowerGain material.


----------



## neekos

has anyone compared the elite fixed frame screens to the Focupix fixed frame ? and if so, what was the result ?


----------



## jabney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/14985396
> 
> 
> has anyone compared the elite fixed frame screens to the Focupix fixed frame ? and if so, what was the result ?



I was wondering the same thing as im not far from Htdepot and could go pickup the Focupix and save on shipping. Although i would be going with retractable not fixed frame as my Plasma is on the wall.


----------



## R o d

I'm looking for some feedback on the Elite Cinetension 2 electric screen. Installation issues, enjoyment factor, reliability ... that sort of thing. This is for a basement setup with fairly good light control, although I like some light when watching sports. 100" diagonal 16:9, 12' from the sofa with a Panasonic AE3000 shelf mounted right behind the sofa. I spoke to Elite this morning and they recommended white 1.1 gain. Any similar setups?


----------



## Mike Lang

Rod, check my sig for my Elite basement setup.


----------



## stepyourgameup

I just wanted to share my great experience recently with Elite screens. I bought a fixed frame, 92" white screen from Visual Apex in August and a few weeks ago I noticed a problem. There was a line running down the left hand side of the screen and everything to the left of the line was darker than the rest of the screen. It wasn't a problem with the PJ, since I could still see the line when the PJ was turned off. I contacted Elite and told them about the problem and they shipped me a new screen without even seeing my screen. They just took my word for it. Now that is customer service. I would highly recommend Elite to anyone.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/15069270
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share my great experience recently with Elite screens. I bought a fixed frame, 92" white screen from Visual Apex in August and a few weeks ago I noticed a problem. There was a line running down the left hand side of the screen and everything to the left of the line was darker than the rest of the screen. It wasn't a problem with the PJ, since I could still see the line when the PJ was turned off. I contacted Elite and told them about the problem and they shipped me a new screen without even seeing my screen. They just took my word for it. Now that is customer service. I would highly recommend Elite to anyone.



Ditto on that. It took 3 screens before I got a non-defective PowerGain screen, which was a pain, but Elite sent the replacements in a very timely manner without hassle.


----------



## HarryH

Has anyone had any experience with the Elite CineTension 2 screen with the AcousticPro woven acoustically transparent material? I've been leaning toward the SeymourAV screenit looks like all of these use some variation of the Phifer SheerWeave material (like SMX, too).


Seymour makes a point of avoiding moire with their 15° tilted cutI'm assuming Elite doesn't do this, so is anyone getting any moire with a Panasonic AE2000?


As with Rod (above), I'd also be interested in more general feedback about the build quality, the glossy case (is it a distraction or even noticeable while the room is darkened?), etc. I'm tempted by the opinions about the Seymour, but the price difference is hard to ignore (and the inclusion of IR {not just RF} for the remote control is a minor plus, too).


Thanks!


Harry


----------



## icecruncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R o d* /forum/post/15018835
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some feedback on the Elite Cinetension 2 electric screen. Installation issues, enjoyment factor, reliability ... that sort of thing. This is for a basement setup with fairly good light control, although I like some light when watching sports. 100" diagonal 16:9, 12' from the sofa with a Panasonic AE3000 shelf mounted right behind the sofa. I spoke to Elite this morning and they recommended white 1.1 gain. Any similar setups?



I'm about 12' from the seating area with a 92" diagonal cinetension 2 in a matte white. I've had it up for about 6 months with zero issues. Elite reps are awesome to work with IMHO and have been very good about answering quesitons.


My only worries have been (1) with the way that screen locks in place on the mounts (which has not give be any problems, it just seems like it could be more secure on the brackets) and (2) the screen seems to be slow starting back up, I'm always worried it wil stop and not retract.


But both are just my perspective. I use it 4 or 5 times a week (up and down) and have had no problems. I have it mounted so that the bottom of the case is flush with the ceiling and it is mounted on the joist above and invisible in the room when up, except for the bottom rod and bottom edge of the case. The 12v trigger is great.


Hope that helps, also regarding another comment about the gloss of the case, yes it does reflect quite a bit and is noticeable. In my HT, the case and speaker horns are the only things that have any reflectivity on the surface. You tend to notice them more because of that.


Just my .02


----------



## fastturb

It's fine that a company sends a replacement when their product is defective - but I don't think it is fine to have so many defects. It's not fun breaking your back hanging a screen that is heavy and awkward only to find out it is defective. tearing a screen down, repacking it and all the other BS stinks. but we say they are great because they'll ship us another
























when Elite ships quality products that meet their advertisements then they should be recommended


----------



## glowkiss

Just wanted to post my positive comments about my screen purchase. I ordered a 106 inch fixed frame with the cinewhite material. I had previously tried a DIY screen using the HCCV material from da-lite. i was never totally satisfied with my DIY screen. My frame building skills were apparently lacking, cus my frame was never perfectly square, and found that wrapping the velvet was also very frustrating. Worst of all the, the HCCV had streaking issues that was very visible in solid backgrounds. I tried 3 different batches of HCCV with similar results. I've also noticed the streaking on my friends damat material also. The cinewhite is a very uniform surface I haven't noticed any irregularities in my viewing so far. the frame is nice too. Only nitpick, the black border was a little worn in some spots. Only noticeable in the light when looking up close.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/15086174
> 
> 
> It's fine that a company sends a replacement when their product is defective - but I don't think it is fine to have so many defects. It's not fun breaking your back hanging a screen that is heavy and awkward only to find out it is defective. tearing a screen down, repacking it and all the other BS stinks. but we say they are great because they'll ship us another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when Elite ships quality products that meet their advertisements then they should be recommended



Totally agree with ya on that. Obviously, the fewer the defects the better. I can vouch for saying that switching out screen materials is not fun.


But we are talking about customer service and how they deal with problems when they do arise. And in that regard, I stand by my prior comments.


----------



## docprego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glowkiss* /forum/post/15089858
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post my positive comments about my screen purchase. I ordered a 106 inch fixed frame with the cinewhite material. I had previously tried a DIY screen using the HCCV material from da-lite. i was never totally satisfied with my DIY screen. My frame building skills were apparently lacking, cus my frame was never perfectly square, and found that wrapping the velvet was also very frustrating. Worst of all the, the HCCV had streaking issues that was very visible in solid backgrounds. I tried 3 different batches of HCCV with similar results. I've also noticed the streaking on my friends damat material also. The cinewhite is a very uniform surface I haven't noticed any irregularities in my viewing so far. the frame is nice too. Only nitpick, the black border was a little worn in some spots. Only noticeable in the light when looking up close.



I am considering a 120" or 135" ezframe fixed frame screen from Elite. My concern is that the material used to cover the frame is not durable. Glowkiss in this post states that the frame is worn in some spots. I have read similar complaints before. I remember one person even saying that the frame coating stained his carpet! I guess this is not a genuine fabric velvet coating, it must be some sort of sprayed on material.


Does Elite have a problem with this frame coating material?


----------



## glowkiss

I do have to say it is a minor nitpick. and it is only noticeable upon a close inspection... withing say 2 feet. from the seating position everything looks fine. I am not sure how it is applied either. it feels like a felt or velvet, but when you look at the rear of the frame it appears to be sprayed and glued in some combination cause it is very uneven on the back of the frame. I would be curious to know the specifics of how this is applied. maybe there is a DIY possibility here to add more. if you are looking for high end attention to detail, then you won't find it here. But for 400$ this exceeded my expectations for construction quality and I am even happier with the material. I just wanted a screen that displayed the image without making itself noticeable.


----------



## neekos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glowkiss* /forum/post/15095405
> 
> 
> I do have to say it is a minor nitpick. and it is only noticeable upon a close inspection... withing say 2 feet. from the seating position everything looks fine. I am not sure how it is applied either. it feels like a felt or velvet, but when you look at the rear of the frame it appears to be sprayed and glued in some combination cause it is very uneven on the back of the frame. I would be curious to know the specifics of how this is applied. maybe there is a DIY possibility here to add more. if you are looking for high end attention to detail, then you won't find it here. But for 400$ this exceeded my expectations for construction quality and I am even happier with the material. I just wanted a screen that displayed the image without making itself noticeable.



glowkiss:


can you comment on the screen material ? is it the 1.1 matte white ? and have you compared it to other screens ?


----------



## glowkiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/15133543
> 
> 
> glowkiss:
> 
> 
> can you comment on the screen material ? is it the 1.1 matte white ? and have you compared it to other screens ?



it is the Cinewhite material... not sure on the gain. My close friend is getting the same size screen with the cinegray, so I will be able to compare after he gets his screen up. I had been using the Dalite High Contrast Cinemavision material on a DIY frame. I actually returned the material multiple times because of visible streaks in the material. It was especially noticeable during scenes with solid backgrounds or quick pans, very distracting. you could also see 'sparklies' on bright scenes but i did not find this objectionable. My friend is switching from Dalite DAMAT to the elite cinegray. His damat had streaks also. I personally found the DAMAT grey material to dull the image too much.

We'll see how the elite cinegray looks but I'm sure I'll prefer the brighter image from the cinewhite. I've always found his screen a little dull compared to mine.


----------



## neekos

Great.


Thanks


----------



## Eskimo1

Well, I'm selling my 106" CineTension2 screen to my neighbor...


Why? I'm getting a bigger CineTension2 screen!










You can't argue with the performance per dollar... a custom sized (49x117), tab-tensioned, motorized screen for a grand? You bet Elite is the only game in town.. Only part that sucks is the 60-day lead time.


----------



## electrobot9727

You guys have a lot cooler stuff than I do.










I think it's time to drop some money on my setup.


----------



## skippy911

Any opinions on the vmax electic screens from people who have owned them for awhile? IE wrinkles, waves, electronics functioning etc. I am about ready to pull the trigger on the vmax but I want to make sure it is going to last. Also I notice that elite has a 2 year warranty, does that cover the waves and wrinkles in a screen as well? TIA


----------



## docprego

Hi guys,


I am about to order a 120" ezFrame screen in Cinewhite but I have a question that I need to know the answer to first. For anyone that has the 120", how far down from the top of the screen frame are the mounting brackets? I have to hang this screen over a 59.5 inch tall window and if the brackets are too low on the back of the frame the bottom of the window will not be covered.


Thank you!


----------



## glowkiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docprego* /forum/post/15155077
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I am about to order a 120" ezFrame screen in Cinewhite but I have a question that I need to know the answer to first. For anyone that has the 120", how far down from the top of the screen frame are the mounting brackets? I have to hang this screen over a 59.5 inch tall window and if the brackets are too low on the back of the frame the bottom of the window will not be covered.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I have the 106 inch screen and the mounting brackets are right near the top of the frame. there is a channel in the aluminum frame that slides over the top of the mounting hardware. once the screen frame is in place on the mounting hardware, the top of the frame and the top of the hardware are pretty much even with each other.


----------



## andyswof

Just want to chime in on the Cinetension 2 electric screen. I have been using an 135" screen in a CIH setup for the past 6 months and and it has worked flawlessly. I have the 1.1 gain screen with a BenQ W5000 in a 95% light controlled room and I am very happy with the purchase. I cant imagine a better product for the money (under $1000 for a 135" screen). I curtain off the sides for 16x9 content and just shoot a 52" high image aligned on the bottom. I experimented with curtain masking on the top but finally just left the area uncovered. I also thought about painting the unsued top part but I like the idea that I can project a 135" 16x9 image if I wanted to for extra effect. As there are not inexpensive 2:35 electric screens available this was the best compromise I could make.


I would recommend the Elite screens to anyone.


----------



## fastturb

I do NOT recommend the 150 inch Cinetension. Boy did I make a mistake listening to people who accept junk as long as it's cheap. My previous posts and pictures in this forum outline the bad story. But I still keep seeing recommendations so I feel compelled to save a few folks from the disappointment. well after a year with weights and all other kinds of contraptions I do finally have the waves mostly out. But even with that - the sides (both left and right) are not square/straight. they bend in toward the center of the screen and the line/cord adjustments will NOT straighten them. I must either set the projector to over project into the masking in the center or under project and the tops and bottoms of the sides show the white screen.


I didn't expect the screen to be perfect and I should have thought about what would be acceptable before I bought. I wish somehow I would have known all the problems I would have with elite. yeah but they are cheaper.........


----------



## docprego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glowkiss* /forum/post/15156311
> 
> 
> I have the 106 inch screen and the mounting brackets are right near the top of the frame. there is a channel in the aluminum frame that slides over the top of the mounting hardware. once the screen frame is in place on the mounting hardware, the top of the frame and the top of the hardware are pretty much even with each other.



Just to beat a dead horse: So basically the screen will hang on the wall bracket at essentially the same height as the top of the frame? So if the screen is 63 inches tall, just about all 63 inches will be below the bracket?


----------



## icecruncher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb* /forum/post/15161523
> 
> 
> I do NOT recommend the 150 inch Cinetension. Boy did I make a mistake listening to people who accept junk as long as it's cheap. My previous posts and pictures in this forum outline the bad story. But I still keep seeing recommendations so I feel compelled to save a few folks from the disappointment. well after a year with weights and all other kinds of contraptions I do finally have the waves mostly out. But even with that - the sides (both left and right) are not square/straight. they bend in toward the center of the screen and the line/cord adjustments will NOT straighten them. I must either set the projector to over project into the masking in the center or under project and the tops and bottoms of the sides show the white screen.
> 
> 
> I didn't expect the screen to be perfect and I should have thought about what would be acceptable before I bought. I wish somehow I would have known all the problems I would have with elite. yeah but they are cheaper.........



I have had my 92" Cinetension 2 for almost a year with no issues or waves at all.


However, two things I've read that influenced my decision on size and screen:


1. The bigger the Elite screen the more problems people have posted with issues on them. I've read a few comments about bad seams on the bigger screens and waves and light spots. But almost all of these were on the 120" and bigger.


2. Almost all the issues were handled by Elites' customer service dept without a problem.


Elite had exceptional customer service with me in answering questions.


I used to work for a company setting up Draper and Dalite screens; back from 1985 to 1995. Mostly for commercial applications in rental and conference room situations. Our company had issues with some of them also. There will always be some.


----------



## youthman

I'm putting together my first HT and need advice on a screen. Here is my setup


Dedicated Theater Room with full control of lighting

13' wide x 19'4" long x 10' ceilings

Considering an Elite 115" 2.35:1 fixed screen with 1.1 gain

Two rows of seating, first row is at 12'

Will be purchasing the Panasonic AE-3000u soon.


My questions are:


1. What is the difference between the EZ Frame and the Cinema235?


2. Will this be a good match for the Panny?


3. How high from the floor should the bottom of the screen be?


I will be ordering the screen on Monday so any advice is gladly welcomed.


----------



## pc_guy

My 106 inch Cinetension2 came a couple weeks ago, but it finally took me this long to get the screen hung. But now I have a problem. As soon as I took the straps off, the screen itself came down about 5-1/2" (distance from the top edge of the weight bar to the case). No problem... simply adjust the up vertical limit adjustment I thought. Unfortunately, I can't seem to locate the 5/32 key holes. Are they suppose to be visible from the opening at the bottom of the case? When I feel around with my fingers on the motor side, it feels like the key holes are there, but they're actually facing the back of the case (i.e. they're facing towards the wall with my being screen hung). Am I missing something? Did they mess up on the manufacturing? At least it comes down and retracts without issue....


----------



## Mike Lang

You can see them and adjust them with an allen wrench while it's hung. Stand under the motor side with your back against the wall and look straight up with a flashlight.


----------



## pc_guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/15179938
> 
> 
> You can see them and adjust them with an allen wrench while it's hung. Stand under the motor side with your back against the wall and look straight up with a flashlight.



This is the view while standing under the motor with my back to the wall and looking up. I circled the area where I think those key holes are. As you can see, the image is a bit different from Elite's vertical adjustment instructions.


----------



## Mike Lang

They've obviously changed the design since my 106 Cinetension 2. Here is what I have...


----------



## Diplomat

Help me decided 106" or 120" fixed frame 1.1 gain. It is a dedicated room with four seating positions 10-12' from screen. I have a Panny 900. Will have that for at least another 12-18 mos.


I had the image projected on the wall at 110" and it seemed perfect. 120" may be too large and 106" just seemed small.


I will go with the 106" if that is technically easier on the eyes in terms of viewing distance. I considered the 120" and masking to 110" but that seemed like it would look sloppy.


Or should I go with a da-lite option


Any thoughts.


----------



## Eskimo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/15180917
> 
> 
> They've obviously changed the design since my 106 Cinetension 2. Here is what I have...



My month-old cinetension2 looks just like that..


----------



## pc_guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/15180917
> 
> 
> They've obviously changed the design since my 106 Cinetension 2. Here is what I have...



Arrgh! Mine is only a couple weeks old, and it's a type "E" Cinetension 2 also. It looks like there could be some variation within the model series. This screen is the last major part of my dedicated HT, which is also a new addition to the house! I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what Elite has to say. Thanks for the input so far!


----------



## Mike Lang

If I'm looking at your pic correctly, it's of the left side of the screen. Mine is on the right along with the power cord, ir receiver, etc.


----------



## pc_guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/15183088
> 
> 
> If I'm looking at your pic correctly, it's of the left side of the screen. Mine is on the right along with the power cord, ir receiver, etc.



Yes, picture I posted shows the left side. Here's another picture of my partially (nearly done) theater. I circled the area where I think those key holes are. The right side looks like it only has the roller support.


----------



## Mike Lang

Wierd. You can see mine from the link in my sig. The power cord, adjustments, ir receiver are on the right and the Elite nameplate is on the left...mirror image of what you have.


----------



## Eskimo1

Weird.. All my parts are on the left side like PC guy, with the Elite Badge on the right. It would have been GREAT (for me) if they put all the works on the right side, but oh well.


I did notice what they labeled as the bottom adjustment was actually the top and vice-versa, but it's not that hard to figure out what does what when you make an adjustment and then run the screen down or up.


----------



## Eskimo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyswof* /forum/post/15156987
> 
> 
> As there are not inexpensive 2:35 electric screens available this was the best compromise I could make.
> 
> 
> I would recommend the Elite screens to anyone.



Elite does do custom sized screens..










What I ordered was basically your screen, but with a 49" view height instead of the 66", which gives me a 2.35-2.40 aspect ratio... Since I currently have a 52x92" 16:9 screen and the 16:9 image size is quite acceptable, this gives me a similar sized 16:9 image, but a 117" wide 'scope image instead of the 92" wide one I have now.


Side curtains would be great, but I don't do much "critical" 16:9 viewing..


----------



## pc_guy

I called Elite this morning, but they couldn't do anything for me over the phone. Tech support told me to fill out a service form, so I did. It's now a waiting game. I'll report back once I get some updated news.


Update: They called a couple hours ago and basically said it's correct the way it is. It's not exactly what I wanted to hear, but I made do with what I have. There's less than 3/4" of space between the keyholes and the back of the case. It took me over an hour to adjust the down vertical limit. I'm dreading adjusting the top one because the space there is even less due to the slant at the back of the case. My smallest 5/32" L-shaped hex key was barely small enough for the bottom keyhole. Because of the space limitation of the top keyhole, I'll have to take a hacksaw to the hex key. This is simply NOT RIGHT! I can't believe the designers would make the adjustments this difficult.


I have a theory: I think they installed the roller assembly incorrectly. Those keyholes ought to have faced down, but they rotated the assembly 90 degrees towards the back instead.


----------



## wackehj

I ordered a manual pull down 120" 16:9 Elite screen from a warehouse store over the weekend. I'm glad to have found such a good deal on a screen! I had planned to order the electric model, but I thought that I'd get better long term reliability from the manual one.


Elite called me today to ask if I'd like to have a screen with a white case shipped tomorrow (Tuesday) or wait until Thursday to have the black cased screen shipped. I told them that I'd wait out the two day backorder to have the black case shipped on Thursday. Talk about initiative!


I also ordered a Sammy 40" flat screen LCD from a prominent online retailer over the weekend. After I got off the phone with Elite, I check my LCD order status and it is backordered too. I called the online retailer and they couldn't give me a date as to when the LCD will ship. No automated email notification regarding the backorder and certainly no personal phone call from customer service. I hope to get the LCD by Christmas... Meanwhile, I hope to be enjoying my new Elite screen in about 10 days.


I'll let you know how the screen looks when it comes in, but for now I am impressed with Elite's customer service.


----------



## kendo70433

Has anyone recessed a cinetension2 in the ceiling and used the trim kit? Does it work well?


Given the trouble I have read about people adjusting the screen height, does the in-ceiling mounting make height adjustment impossible?


Many thanks.


----------



## pc_guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kendo70433* /forum/post/15199780
> 
> 
> Has anyone recessed a cinetension2 in the ceiling and used the trim kit? Does it work well?
> 
> 
> Given the trouble I have read about people adjusting the screen height, does the in-ceiling mounting make height adjustment impossible?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



Well, if you have the version I have with the adjustment keyholes facing the back of the screen, then it would be quite difficult but not impossible to adjust. It only took me a couple hours.


----------



## kendo70433




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pc_guy* /forum/post/15200116
> 
> 
> Well, if you have the version I have with the adjustment keyholes facing the back of the screen, then it would be quite difficult but not impossible to adjust. It only took me a couple hours.



pc_guy, your experience was what got me thinking about this. Even though you had a hecque of a time, imagine how much harder it would be if the screws faced downward with the ceiling, joists, and trim kit in the way.







At least, that's what has me worried and asking the collected wisdom here.


----------



## kendo70433

So, anyone with a Cinetension2 recessed in the ceiling? Can you reach the screen height adjustment screws? Is it the most awesome thing you ever saw? Pain in the gluteus?


----------



## mac41099

I've had the Cinetension 2 (106") picked out for so long that I didn't have any doubts on which screen to buy once my HT is finished (next month). But now I'm thinking about other screens, particularly the Elite Spectrum (100").


Here is my set up and looking for your thoughts:


- Epson 1080UB projector at a throw of 11 feet

- I put an outlet high up on the wall to plug in screen

- ran a Cat5e wire through wall to come out where the screen will be for 12V trigger to work in conjuction with projector

- planned on a CineWhite 1.1 screen for it


So, my question is this. Besides the Cinetension 2 being a tensioned screen and it being 6" bigger, what would be the difference between the 2 of these screens and the fact that I could save $445 by going with the Spectrum instead of the Cinetension 2?? Even if after a couple/few years the Spectrum gets wrinkles or motor doesn't work and I have to buy a new one, I could still afford to get 2 more Spectrums for the price of a Cinetension 2. Basically, the Spectrum is 1/3 the cost of the Cinetension 2.


Thanks


----------



## kendo70433




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mac41099* /forum/post/15206851
> 
> 
> So, my question is this. Besides the Cinetension 2 being a tensioned screen and it being 6" bigger, what would be the difference between the 2 of these screens and the fact that I could save $445 by going with the Spectrum instead of the Cinetension 2?? Even if after a couple/few years the Spectrum gets wrinkles or motor doesn't work and I have to buy a new one, I could still afford to get 2 more Spectrums for the price of a Cinetension 2. Basically, the Spectrum is 1/3 the cost of the Cinetension 2.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It will all depend on your tolerance for wrinkles, and how much your projector/screen surface makes wrinkles obvious. From what I read, Wrinkles Are Bad. But my current DIY screen, with DIY tab tensioning 1) has only a few wrinkles, and 2) I have never noticed any during actual movie watching.


Here is another angle: Most of the reports here say that Elite screens last pretty well. So you probably would not need to replace that Spectrum even once. But at some point the wrinkles might start bothering you. And then you'd have to kick







yourself for having to buy that Cinetension you could have bought back in 2008. Then it would effectively cost 1.3 times today's cost, assuming prices don't rise over that time.


I plan to get a tab tensioned screen because I don't ever want to replace that in-ceiling sucker.


----------



## mikethewxguy

Hey gang


Looking for any information on your experiences with the Elite Screens Cinetension 2 "*Acoustically Transparent*" option?


It looks like this will be necessary in my seteup, as my center channel speaker will be directly behind the screen. Is it worth the extra cost? Better (more economical) to just increase the center channel volume via the receiver (Onkyo 805) and place it behind a non-accoustically-transparent screen?


Thanks for any/all info!


Mike


----------



## Eskimo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/15251102
> 
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> It looks like this will be necessary in my seteup, as my center channel speaker will be directly behind the screen. Is it worth the extra cost? Better (more economical) to just increase the center channel volume via the receiver (Onkyo 805) and place it behind a non-accoustically-transparent screen?
> 
> 
> Mike



Putting a speaker behind the standard screen is going to really muffle the heck out of the sound, and I can tell you for sure that raising the volume won't make it sound the same as it would if it was in front of the screen.


Haven't seen the Elite perf'd material, but there's plenty of reviews around here, most of them only so-so..


----------



## slybarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/15251102
> 
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> 
> Looking for any information on your experiences with the Elite Screens Cinetension 2 "*Acoustically Transparent*" option?
> 
> 
> It looks like this will be necessary in my seteup, as my center channel speaker will be directly behind the screen. Is it worth the extra cost? Better (more economical) to just increase the center channel volume via the receiver (Onkyo 805) and place it behind a non-accoustically-transparent screen?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any/all info!
> 
> 
> Mike



I got a sample piece of that material, I suggest you order one from elite if you haven't already. I liked the color of it, it was in between the white and the grey. It seemed like good material. The holes are decent size, so you probably can't sit too close. The speaker has to be a certain minimum distance from the back of the screen, though I imagine that is true of all acoustic screens.


----------



## kendo70433




> Quote:
> Haven't seen the Elite perf'd material, but there's plenty of reviews around here, most of them only so-so..



I searched this thread for both "AcousticPro" and "Acoustically Teansparent." Each search returned only three hits, all asking about others' experience with the material.


Can anyone help me and mikethewxguy to find reviews of this material? I like the spec's for the CineTension2 with AcousticPro. But buying on spec can sometimes be painful










Many thanks.


(Edit - PS) I have a sample of AcousticPro. But it's hard to watch a movie on a 4"x6" screen


----------



## Pes411

I would be curious to know the specifics of how this is applied. maybe there is a DIY possibility here to add more. -Glowkiss



Hey GlowKiss, this may be 2 pages late, but maybe the black felt is really the flecking spray for bald(ing) guys!


And what do you mean my screen is dull?!?


----------



## mikethewxguy

Yeah, I searched as well...couldn't find much at all....


I will definitely be ordering a sample though....


----------



## glowkiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pes411* /forum/post/15259220
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know the specifics of how this is applied. maybe there is a DIY possibility here to add more. -Glowkiss
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GlowKiss, this may be 2 pages late, but maybe the black felt is really the flecking spray for bald(ing) guys!
> 
> 
> And what do you mean my screen is dull?!?



Dull and too small


----------



## RUFU4981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kendo70433* /forum/post/15258334
> 
> 
> I searched this thread for both "AcousticPro" and "Acoustically Teansparent." Each search returned only three hits, all asking about others' experience with the material.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me and mikethewxguy to find reviews of this material? I like the spec's for the CineTension2 with AcousticPro. But buying on spec can sometimes be painful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> (Edit - PS) I have a sample of AcousticPro. But it's hard to watch a movie on a 4"x6" screen



I just sent over a message to you with a link on a review, please let me know if this was of any help. I would post here, but I guess I have not posted enough to post a link on the thread.


----------



## goofygrin

Well I put together my 120" Elite fixed cinegray eBay special last night.


Other than an oopsie that took off some of the felt (don't ask) on the border, it looks great.


It is definitely a two person job getting those clips on while stretching the material!


----------



## youthman

I finally decided to go with the smaller screen and ordered my 103" Elite Cinema235 scope screen. Should be here soon.


----------



## R o d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goofygrin* /forum/post/15271931
> 
> 
> Well I put together my 120" Elite fixed cinegray eBay special last night.
> 
> 
> Other than an oopsie that took off some of the felt (don't ask) on the border, it looks great.
> 
> 
> It is definitely a two person job getting those clips on while stretching the material!



My wife and I just put ours together, as well. You need about 4 strong thumbs to do it. The screen (100" fixed cinewhite) shipped directly from Elite and was very well packaged. The instructions were adequate if minimal. Once you get everything laid out the assembly is pretty straightforward. I was surprised to see that it just hangs by a thin edge on 4 little clips. Hopefully it will be secure. It's actually easier to hang and remove than the movie posters that are nearby. It is a beautiful screen enhanced by the black felt. I'm looking forward to installing my projector (Panasonic AE3000) tomorrow. It's been sitting in the box for a month.


----------



## youthman

Congrats Rod. I too am saving up for the Panasonic AE3000. Be sure to post some pics of your setup.


----------



## kendo70433




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RUFU4981* /forum/post/15267462
> 
> 
> I just sent over a message to you with a link on a review, please let me know if this was of any help. I would post here, but I guess I have not posted enough to post a link on the thread.



Here is the link that RUFU sent me: http://www.projectorreviews.com/Elit...eens/index.php 


It doesn't look especially promising. But I will take some exception to the reviewer's having a 1.1 gain screen behind the Elite screen. That has to be the best way in the world to maximize light bleed.


For my current screen, Dazian CCC with black cloth behind it, I don't see any difference with and without the black backing. I watched a movie with the lower right corner of the black cloth pinned up to the top bar. In other words, I should have seen a big diagonal feature coming down from the upper right corner. But I didn't see anything different. I was a bit surprised about that.


So, it looks like Elite's woven AT material is pretty good but not a great example of the type. It would be nice to see a comparison review of the several top AT screens and materials. I have a big chunk of the CCC I could contribute if anyone is collecting screens for such a review.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goofygrin* /forum/post/15271931
> 
> 
> It is definitely a two person job getting those clips on while stretching the material!



An extra person would help, but not *definitely* a requirement. I have switched out fabric in my 106" 16:9 ezFrame 5 or 6 times as a solo effort every single time and I haven't had any problems at all. Placing the second clip is the hardest.....from there it's "cake".


----------



## dlroth

Anyone have the IR codes for this or any elite screens? i bought a used one and the remote is missing but am hoping I can program my harmony remote to work with it.


----------



## pc_guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlroth* /forum/post/15286288
> 
> 
> Anyone have the IR codes for this or any elite screens? i bought a used one and the remote is missing but am hoping I can program my harmony remote to work with it.



For Spectrum, VMAX2 (Plus), Home2(3) and Tension2(3) Series

Up: 1111 0000 0001

Stop: 1111 0000 0010

Down: 1111 0000 0100


----------



## Diplomat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goofygrin* /forum/post/15271931
> 
> 
> Well I put together my 120" Elite fixed cinegray eBay special last night.
> 
> 
> Other than an oopsie that took off some of the felt (don't ask) on the border, it looks great.
> 
> 
> It is definitely a two person job getting those clips on while stretching the material!



My wife and I just put ours together over the weekend. I was thinking that the material was going to rip at any second but that is how it stretches so flat. I looks great. Coming from a painted wall anything is an improvement. I need to adust the PJ settings. I am very pleased so far.


----------



## PLC1843

Hey all,


I just got an Elite manual pull down screen in Matte White and it looks great so far, except I can see the screen texture. Does anyone else have this problem? I mean, I'm not so sure it's a "problem" but I guess I wasn't expecting to see the screen texture. I thought it would be a bit more transparent than it is.


----------



## mikethewxguy

Has anyone directly compared the differences between a cinetension and a cinetension 2 screen? I am helping a friend build a system and we are down to the screen...and finally have narrowed it down to one of these two. Is it worth the extra $100-$200 to go with the Cinetension 2?


----------



## Toknowshita

I just received a TE100HW2 from Amazon. It appears to be an older revision of the screen. It has a build date of Jan. 2007. Its the older Elite logo, plus it appears the cord is on the right side of the screen and it appears to have the older trigger hardware.


I have not had a chance to mount it yet though.


Anyone else who recently purchased this screen get this old of stock. I went with Amazon because of the free shipping and plus their credit card rewards (3 points for every dollar spent at their store).


The box had the proper model number, but this looks more like the original Cinetension.


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/15320236
> 
> 
> Has anyone directly compared the differences between a cinetension and a cinetension 2 screen? I am helping a friend build a system and we are down to the screen...and finally have narrowed it down to one of these two. Is it worth the extra $100-$200 to go with the Cinetension 2?



I don't believe you can get the original Cinetension anymore.


----------



## mikethewxguy

I know they are still listed on the Provantage site...but they might just have not updated their site?


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/15320650
> 
> 
> I know they are still listed on the Provantage site...but they might just have not updated their site?



mike,


It appears Elite is clearing out some old stock. They currently have a 100" Matte White Cinetension for a good deal. I think the Cinetension2 series recently had an update but the original Cinetension and Cinetension2 were very similar. Most notably the 2 series includes the trigger hardware. Unless one plans on using the trigger hardware or must have the current revision of the 2 series you may want to have your friend check it out. Not sure what shipping is though.


----------



## mikethewxguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita* /forum/post/15320360
> 
> 
> I just received a TE100HW2 from Amazon. It appears to be an older revision of the screen. It has a build date of Jan. 2007. Its the older Elite logo, plus it appears the cord is on the right side of the screen and it appears to have the older trigger hardware.
> 
> 
> I have not had a chance to mount it yet though.
> 
> 
> Anyone else who recently purchased this screen get this old of stock. I went with Amazon because of the free shipping and plus their credit card rewards (3 points for every dollar spent at their store).
> 
> 
> The box had the proper model number, but this looks more like the original Cinetension.



My friend was almost ready to order from amazon as well, and he was probably going to go with the TE100HW2 (same one as you) but then we found that he could get a 106" (TE106HW2) from Provantage for less $$ (at leats at the current prices showing today)...so, he will more than likely be ordering that one today from them...he decided to go ahead and pony up the little bit of extra cash for the cinetension2...because he just got his projector last night....he's getting antsy










Perhaps you could return the screen to amazon (they are really awesome w/ returns) and go with another one elsewhere....? Just a thought...especially if you don't think it's the current model.....


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikethewxguy* /forum/post/15323239
> 
> 
> My friend was almost ready to order from amazon as well, and he was probably going to go with the TE100HW2 (same one as you) but then we found that he could get a 106" (TE106HW2) from Provantage for less $$ (at leats at the current prices showing today)...so, he will more than likely be ordering that one today from them...he decided to go ahead and pony up the little bit of extra cash for the cinetension2...because he just got his projector last night....he's getting antsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could return the screen to amazon (they are really awesome w/ returns) and go with another one elsewhere....? Just a thought...especially if you don't think it's the current model.....



Thanks for the info. The slightly older model may work better for me. The IR would be on the same side of the room as the sensor for my IR repeating system. Also I am recessing the screen into a finished open ceiling space and it is going to be a tight fit. I don't think I could fit the 106" into the same space.


As far as the models go it sounds like their may be a couple of iterations of the Cinetension2 floating around in the retail channels. If you want to get the latest have Provantage verify it is the Type E version.


----------



## Toknowshita

Well, I got an answer from Elite regarding the screen. What I received is a rev 1.3 which is a Cinetension2 screen, but they replaced it with the rev1.4 over a year and a half ago. The 1.3 does not have the RJ45 port and the wall box if used needs to be connected directly to the screen.


It appears to be a new screen I guess I am just curious why Amazon had this old of stock. I will probably keep it unless it does not function properly.


The one advantage is that the IR port is on the same side as my inwall IR sensor for the IR repeating sytem.


Also, the Elite rep did confirm that I do have the full 2-year warranty with the screen. So that is a little piece of mind regarding the purchase.


----------



## HMenke

How hard is it to get hold of Elite by email to request samples? I sent emails to two different addresses and they came back saying their mailbox was full.


----------



## R o d

During normal business hours Elite offers an online chat with one of their support/sales reps. I used that to ask questions and request samples. If possible, you might ask for larger samples as the ones they sent me were very small, much smaller than Carada or Da-Lite, and difficult to evaluate. That said, I still ended up going with Elite CineWhite 1.1 as the best match for my AE3000 and basement HT.


----------



## kendo70433




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMenke* /forum/post/15369698
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get hold of Elite by email to request samples? I sent emails to two different addresses and they came back saying their mailbox was full.



I had the same response from about 6 emails to various addresses. The confusing this is that their email system sends an automated response saying they got the post I sent. But I still haven't gotten a real person to answer. I'll try R o d ' s suggestion.


----------



## HMenke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R o d* /forum/post/15372328
> 
> 
> I still ended up going with Elite CineWhite 1.1 as the best match for my AE3000 and basement HT.



I have the same projector in a basement HT. How would you describe the surface texture of the CineWhite? Do you feel like it preserves all the resolution of the AE3000? Does it hotspot or look "sparkly"?


----------



## HMenke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kendo70433* /forum/post/15373567
> 
> 
> I had the same response from about 6 emails to various addresses. The confusing this is that their email system sends an automated response saying they got the post I sent. But I still haven't gotten a real person to answer. I'll try R o d ' s suggestion.



It's bad form for them to not have a viable email response system...better to not have an email address, than to have one that never gets answered.


This morning I sent a request to a dealer for an obscure budget screen brand called Focupix and they already replied.


----------



## R o d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMenke* /forum/post/15373601
> 
> 
> I have the same projector in a basement HT. How would you describe the surface texture of the CineWhite? Do you feel like it preserves all the resolution of the AE3000? Does it hotspot or look "sparkly"?



The CineWhite is a smooth textured white screen with minimal gain. It compares favorably in texture and gain with some of the Da-Lite alternatives, however at a much lower price point. I compared about 10 screen samples before deciding on the Elite. You can see a more detailed write-up at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post15128015 


I haven't had a chance to do as much viewing as I would like due to holiday preparations, but so far so good. The CineWhite 1.1 seems to be a perfect match for the AE3000 in a fairly well light controlled room. Not hotspotting or "sparkly" effect whatsoever.


----------



## docprego

I assembled our 120" EZ Frame screen yesterday and immediately discovered that there is a slit in the screen material (CineWhite). I bought it from a seller brand new on eBay on December 2nd but only got around to assembling it yesterday for the holiday. I called Elite today and they are closed for the holiday weekend. I emailed my seller but no response yet, surely also due to the holiday as the seller has perfect feedback. Sitting here with a brand new damaged screen and no one to talk to is a bit frustrating. Does anyone have any experience with Elite and how they remedy an issue such as this? Being that the frame is already assembled, I am hoping they will simply ship new screen material. Any insight?


Thank you


----------



## HMenke

docprego, I would try to work it out with the eBay seller first. They may be able to just ship you a new screen insert. I believe the Elite factory is in CA, not too far from you. The seller might be able to save himself some shipping cost (and you some delay) by drop shipping the material directly to you from Elite - maybe you could suggest that to him. I would email photos of the slit to the seller to document the problem. How confident are you that the seller is an authorized reseller who can honor the Elite warranty?


----------



## glowkiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMenke* /forum/post/15373601
> 
> 
> I have the same projector in a basement HT. How would you describe the surface texture of the CineWhite? Do you feel like it preserves all the resolution of the AE3000? Does it hotspot or look "sparkly"?



I've owned the Da-lite HCCV material and the sparklies are more noticeable than the Elite Cinewhite that I own now. And no hotspotting with my Benq W5000. This material really disappears and let's you enjoy your projector without looking for screen abnormalities.


----------



## HMenke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glowkiss* /forum/post/15385481
> 
> 
> I've owned the Da-lite HCCV material and the sparklies are more noticeable than the Elite Cinewhite that I own now. And no hotspotting with my Benq W5000. This material really disappears and let's you enjoy your projector without looking for screen abnormalities.



That's great, just what I'm looking for, so I've finally settled on the Elite CineWhite. I just ordered a 2.35 115" diagonal and should have it in about 1-1/2 to 2 weeks. I'll report back with my impressions.


----------



## stepyourgameup

Anyone know where I can buy some of the same material Elite uses for their border?


----------



## docprego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMenke* /forum/post/15385123
> 
> 
> docprego, I would try to work it out with the eBay seller first. They may be able to just ship you a new screen insert. I believe the Elite factory is in CA, not too far from you. The seller might be able to save himself some shipping cost (and you some delay) by drop shipping the material directly to you from Elite - maybe you could suggest that to him. I would email photos of the slit to the seller to document the problem. How confident are you that the seller is an authorized reseller who can honor the Elite warranty?



Thank you for the input. I heard from my seller the next morning and they have been very responsive answering all of my questions very promptly. They told me they will be contacting Elite on Monday and asked me to email them a photo of the damage. So far I couldn't ask for better service.


----------



## chrisfm

I'm seeing a lot of information here (on this thread, and in other places on the forum) about the CineTension 1/2 and VMAX screens, but I can find very little information about the Elite Spectrum.


Given its low price point, it would seem to be a popular model. Granted, no tension on the screen, but other than that, is there something that I'm missing? The Elite Home2 is not a tensioned screen yet is priced much higher -- what is the main difference here? Honestly I'm a little confused about what constitutes the main (important) differences between the VMAX2, Home2, and Spectrum.


Primary use cases would be HT movies and games.


Thanks!


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMenke* /forum/post/15373601
> 
> 
> I have the same projector in a basement HT. How would you describe the surface texture of the CineWhite? Do you feel like it preserves all the resolution of the AE3000? Does it hotspot or look "sparkly"?



I just replaced an original Optoma GreyWolf that was plagued with sparklies and waves with a CineTension2 matte white screen. No sparklies, no hotspotting and most importantly no noticeable waves on horizontal paning.


Best upgrade I have done to the video portion of the system since adding an Epson 1080UB.


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisfm* /forum/post/15404179
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of information here (on this thread, and in other places on the forum) about the CineTension 1/2 and VMAX screens, but I can find very little information about the Elite Spectrum.
> 
> 
> Given its low price point, it would seem to be a popular model. Granted, no tension on the screen, but other than that, is there something that I'm missing? The Elite Home2 is not a tensioned screen yet is priced much higher -- what is the main difference here? Honestly I'm a little confused about what constitutes the main (important) differences between the VMAX2, Home2, and Spectrum.
> 
> 
> Primary use cases would be HT movies and games.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would strongly suggest to anyone considering a nontensioned drop screen (manual or electric) to reconsider. Once a screen starts developing waves they become very noticeable especially on horizontal paning or scrolling text at the bottom of the screen.


If you can't afford to go with a tensioned model then consider going with a fixed frame model (which are tensioned by their design) if you don't need a retractable screen. Otherwise save a little more and go with a tensioned model.


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toknowshita* /forum/post/15404718
> 
> 
> i would strongly suggest to anyone considering a nontensioned drop screen (manual or electric) to reconsider. Once a screen starts developing waves they become very noticeable especially on horizontal paning or scrolling text at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> If you can't afford to go with a tensioned model then consider going with a fixed frame model (which are tensioned by their design) if you don't need a retractable screen. Otherwise save a little more and go with a tensioned model.



+1


----------



## MovieFanCliff

mikethewxguy was asking about the AcousticPro screen material. I bought a cinetension2 106" screen (model TE106HW2-A) two months ago and have watched about 10 movies on it with family and friends. What I can tell you is that the sound is great, nobody has noticed any diminished sound clarity from the center channel speaker (bose brand).


However the screen material is noticable when viewing a movie. Of all the people that have viewed it, they either have not really noticed it or they did know it was there but it did not affect thier moviewatching experience, execpt ME!! I noticed it immediatly when I was setting up the projector, but I hoped that when viewing a movie that it would not be noticeable. What I see is what I call the "weave" of the material. The actual weave is very small. It resembles cloth. When an image is projected on it however, wavy lines appear on it. The lines generally are vertical, but they do curve. They are approx. two inches apart and cover most of the screen. It bothers me so badly that I really do not look forward to watching a movie on it. In some scenes it is not noticeable to me at all, but on closeups of faces or panoramic views with lots of light colors such as the sky or a light colored background, I find it VERY noticeable. I find it strange that I am the only one that is botherd by this, my wife thinks that I am crazy because she has no issues with it at all. I think it is such a bother to me because I am sort of a perfectionest and I am looking for as close to a movie theater experience that I can get.


All other aspects of the screen are great. Excellent color retention, sharp images and quality throught.


So I would say that since I am the only person of seven or eight that have viewed the screen that has issues with it, generally you will not have a problem with it unless you are a perfectionest type.


----------



## Pes411

Stepyourgameup,


from what I can tell the border material is a 'thin' velour/velvet that is spray adhesived onto the alluminum frame. although not the same, you can find velour tape 2-4" wide online (never seen it in person though). I had previously built my own screen and i used black velvet from Jo-Ann frabrics. It was pricey just because i wanted no breaks in the material along the long sides of the frame. You would be best served waiting until it goes on sale and then using the 40% off a single item coupon in the sunday papers. the frabric from JoAnns is a rich thick velvet though.

The elite material still does the trick just as well, I will say.


----------



## jwv651

Anybody come up with a DIY mask for the Elite fixed frames ? ...I have the 100" dia...I would like to be rid of the black bars if possible with out costing a arm and leg. Thanks


----------



## mikethewxguy

MovieFanCliff


Thanks for posting your experience!


I finally ordered the non-acoustic version of the Cinetension2 106" from Provantage after finding another alternative for center channel speaker placement. I was wondering if the perforated screen material was going to bug me (I'm pretty picky when it comes to video) and it looks like it surely would have...glad I went with the regular 106" now for sure.


Sorry to hear that you had to order the regular version as well....hopefully somebody will jump on it...many folks absolutely need an AT screen in their setup.


I'm actually still waiting for Provantage to ship out my screen (it's been over 2 weeks already - but I guess this one is special order for them and they have it shipped directly from the nearest manufacturer)...but they better get on the ball or else I am going to cancel and order elsewhere (at a higher cost though). Mmight I ask where you purchased yours from? Feel free to PM me if you can...


----------



## MovieFanCliff

mikethewxguy,


From what you wrote, it sounds like the acousticpro screen might have bothered you also, I may try to sell it on craigs list or ebay, I also noticed that this site has a buy/sell thread, I'll try to sell it here too.


I also bought the cinewhite screen from provantage, I bought the acousticpro screen from visual apex. I checked thier site first and they said the cinewhite screens were backordered from elite till early Jan. Since Provantage was almost $200 cheaper & according to thier web site the screen will be shiped direct from Elite, I am not expecting any shipping for a week or two.


----------



## mikethewxguy

I'll be giving Provantage a call on Monday just to see what I can find out. Looks like we are in the same boat though, waiting for our screens.


I just need to have mine delivered before the 27th of January, as I am moving overseas...and that is the day all my stuff is being packed up for the move.


Thanks for the info...


----------



## jmalto

Does anyone else have any more thoughts on the powergain material? I really need a higher gain material and my only "affordable" option is to get a model c screen and cut it out to fit into my silverframe. I'd rather not go this route since it will be a minimum of $600. I am not so much worried about the hotspotting since all my seats are in a row (one in front of the other) but I am concerned about the texture of the screen. How noticeable is it with everyday viewing or is it only viewable in extremely bright scenes?


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmalto* /forum/post/15443942
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any more thoughts on the powergain material? I really need a higher gain material and my only "affordable" option is to get a model c screen and cut it out to fit into my silverframe. I'd rather not go this route since it will be a minimum of $600. I am not so much worried about the hotspotting since all my seats are in a row (one in front of the other) but I am concerned about the texture of the screen. How noticeable is it with everyday viewing or is it only viewable in extremely bright scenes?



I just replied to your PM. The Powergain material does give some gain, but after using the High Power fabric, there is absolutely, positively no way I would go back to the Powergain material. So I would definitely look into the HP if you are trying to decide between those two. Check out my User Profile for my opinion on retrofit vs new screen. The short of it is that with your size screen I would try to sell your existing screen and get a whole new screen....probably a Cinema Contour. As far a screen visibility with the HP, this seems to be more noticeable with closer seating distances. Check out the threads in my signature for further info on that. I better stop there as I'm getting too far out of Elite territory for this thread.


----------



## WaveyD4vey

got my elite screen installed and i must im impressed with it...it assembled very quickly...the picture it gives is great...im using a Mitsubishi HC6500 as my projector...106 inch diag 1.1 gain screen...it stretched very tight and it was packaged VERY well...they gave me extra screw, mount brackets, basically extra everything...there were also vouchers for a free projector mount and remote...i only sent in for the projector mount...of course you have to pay shipping and handling but that was only 18 bucks so no biggie...very happy i chose elite!!!


----------



## Michael W.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MovieFanCliff* /forum/post/15417604
> 
> 
> What I see is what I call the "weave" of the material. The actual weave is very small. It resembles cloth. When an image is projected on it however, wavy lines appear on it. The lines generally are vertical, but they do curve. They are approx. two inches apart and cover most of the screen. It bothers me so badly that I really do not look forward to watching a movie on it.



This sounds like you are seeing moire. Have you tried changing the zoom slightly on your projector to see if you can alter this?


----------



## par4

Hi everybody. I'm thinking about visiting some friends and family and taking the projector along for fun. Does anybody have any thoughts good or bad on the ezcinema plus portable screens?


Thanks


----------



## matticulous

I just bought the Elite CineTension 2 PowerGain screen in 92". I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I've read the PDF files online and can't find any information regarding where to mount the projector for the best gain. Ideally, I'd like to mount the projector centered above the screen. I called Elite and they said that would work but I'm still not clear whether I'd get the 1.8 gain.


I've searched the forum and someone else asked whether the screen was retro-reflective or angular-reflective. Unfortunately there was no reply to the question.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Matt


----------



## MovieFanCliff

Michael W. thanks for the suggestion. I am indeed seeing moire on my screen. When I adjust the zoom the pattern changes. The only way that I can get rid of it is to zoom almost all the way out, resulting in a picture of approximately 90". This is not acceptable for me. I am glad however to finally figure out what it is that I am seeing! I tried adjusting the lens shift and that did not help at all.


I guess it is a combination of projector, screen material, projector distance and zoom level that produces moire. If I were watching on a 84" screen I would not have any problems with it at all.


----------



## whiskey > work

is this a good deal?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....ustomerreviews


----------



## Lee Weber

has anyone viewed the matte white fixed material vs a stewart st130 or a carada screen?


----------



## R o d

Not Stewart, but I did a sample comparison with the Carada white and brilliant white. The BW was too bright for my setup and the white was in every way comparable to the Elite. so I decided on the Elite because of cost.


----------



## phxheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticulous* /forum/post/15472937
> 
> 
> I just bought the Elite CineTension 2 PowerGain screen in 92". I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I've read the PDF files online and can't find any information regarding where to mount the projector for the best gain. Ideally, I'd like to mount the projector centered above the screen. I called Elite and they said that would work but I'm still not clear whether I'd get the 1.8 gain.
> 
> 
> I've searched the forum and someone else asked whether the screen was retro-reflective or angular-reflective. Unfortunately there was no reply to the question.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



Use the projector calculator to answer all of your questions. I have posted a link for you.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/proj...ulator-pro.cfm


----------



## Michael W.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MovieFanCliff* /forum/post/15476923
> 
> 
> Michael W. thanks for the suggestion. I am indeed seeing moire on my screen. When I adjust the zoom the pattern changes. The only way that I can get rid of it is to zoom almost all the way out, resulting in a picture of approximately 90". This is not acceptable for me. I am glad however to finally figure out what it is that I am seeing! I tried adjusting the lens shift and that did not help at all.
> 
> 
> I guess it is a combination of projector, screen material, projector distance and zoom level that produces moire. If I were watching on a 84" screen I would not have any problems with it at all.



Now that you know it is moire there is one thing you can do to likely fix your problem. Zoom the projector back to where the image fills the screen. Now, defocus your projector until the moire disappears. If you defocus it in one direction it will blur less than in the other, and you may find the amount of defocus needed to remove the moire doesn't noticeably affect sharpness from your viewing distance.


----------



## HMenke

I just purchased a 103" diagonal EZFrame fixed 2.35 in CineWhite. Now that is installed and working with my AE3000 with Lens Memory, the results are spectacular. My family can't believe the difference in impact and scope compared to watching 2.35 letterbox on our old 90" 16.9 screen.


Assembly was a little tough - some of the corner brackets resisted insertion into the frame extrusions. I had to get a small block of wood and wrap it in a sock and gently hammer a couple of them into position. It was nerve-wracking since I didn't want to damage the velour surfacing. One corner was not manufactured to the highest standard. The corner mitre fit is determined by the location of two drilled and countersunk holes, one on each leg of the frame. In the case of the one corner, there is about a 3/32" gap, which is visble during projection because the light goes into and reflects back out of the slot. In order to fix it, I'm going to have to take the screen completely down, remove the screw, and enlarge the hole to give more slop so that I can press the mitre together tightly.


The wall mounting brackets worked very well. Take note that the unit shipped with four separate wall brackets. It is absolutely critical to install them level and perfectly aligned, or it will be troublesome to hang the screen. Fortunately I did a pretty good job installing the brackets and the screen hung with ease.


The last thing I will note is that the Elite logo looks very nice when looking at the screen with the lights on. However, it is shiny and does reflect a hotspot of light back in the direction of the projector. It's not extremely distracting but worth noting.


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMenke* /forum/post/15515594
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 103" diagonal EZFrame fixed 2.35 in CineWhite. Now that is installed and working with my AE3000 with Lens Memory, the results are spectacular. My family can't believe the difference in impact and scope compared to watching 2.35 letterbox on our old 90" 16.9 screen.



Whoohoo! That is music to my ears. I ordered the same screen and I'm hoping it will arrive sometime next week. How long did it take to get yours? It's been about 3 weeks for me. I too will be ordering the AE3000 in February so I am glad to here the Elite looks great. I wasn't sure if I should have pony'd up for the Carada instead. I have seen neither of them in person and this is my first projection so I'm sure the Elite will be great since I have no experience with either. Thx for the review. I'll post mine once I get the projector.


----------



## HMenke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/15516216
> 
> 
> How long did it take to get yours? It's been about 3 weeks for me.



Mine was dropped-shipped UPS Ground from the Elite warehouse in Cerritos, CA on 1/5 and was delivered on 1/9.


The PVC screen material feels and looks sort of like a vinyl swimming pool liner. My old screen was a DIY blackout cloth, which has a bit of texture to it. This vinyl screen has a very smooth surface and I can see an improvement in sharpness. It's also whiter, so there is an improvement in brightness as well.


----------



## MovieFanCliff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael W.* /forum/post/15513532
> 
> 
> Now that you know it is moire there is one thing you can do to likely fix your problem. Zoom the projector back to where the image fills the screen. Now, defocus your projector until the moire disappears. If you defocus it in one direction it will blur less than in the other, and you may find the amount of defocus needed to remove the moire doesn't noticeably affect sharpness from your viewing distance.



Defocusing does remove the moire, but I find that to completely remove it results in a blurry image. If I defocus just enough to still see an acceptable picture the moire is still evident, it is decreased in intensity but still there. I still think the cinewhite screen is going to be the best solution for me.


Thank you for the suggestions and tips to get rid of the moire, I really do appretiate the help.


----------



## stepyourgameup

What is the best/safest way to clean my screen?


----------



## whiskey > work

 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....ustomerreviews 


anyone ever see this screen in action? I really want to know if it's a good deal


----------



## leedopa

I just bought a 120 inch 16:9 cintetension 2, it has a constant hum. Does anyone else have this problem or is it just my screen?


----------



## ondaedg

the screen motor is humming? It should not be making any noise whatsoever. I would call the store you bought it from or Elite and have that addressed.


----------



## drago3451

Anyone else have any experience with the Cinetension 2 Acoustic material? I am looking into the 120" and will be sitting about 12-13 feet away. I saw the above post where he was able to see the pattern but was looking for a second opinion. I want to keep my speakers behind the screen if possible.


----------



## Donhou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticulous* /forum/post/15472937
> 
> 
> I just bought the Elite CineTension 2
> 
> I've searched the forum and someone else asked whether the screen was retro-reflective or angular-reflective. Unfortunately there was no reply to the question.



I´ve been trying to find out same info from HighPower screen material.


I guess it has to be angular-reflective if hotspot is some kind of a issue with this screen material, as some have reported...?


I hope it`s angular-reflective, because i have ceiling mounted setup.


----------



## Donhou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donhou* /forum/post/15572765
> 
> 
> I´ve been trying to find out same info from HighPower screen material.
> 
> 
> I guess it has to be angular-reflective if hotspot is some kind of a issue with this screen material, as some have reported...?
> 
> 
> I hope it`s angular-reflective, because i have ceiling mounted setup.



By HighPower i ment PowerGain of course...


----------



## justlnluck

For the Epson 6100, which type of EzFrame fixed frame would you recommend for a 100" screen? CineWhite or CineGrey?


----------



## genesabas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedopa* /forum/post/15555806
> 
> 
> I just bought a 120 inch 16:9 cintetension 2, it has a constant hum. Does anyone else have this problem or is it just my screen?



+1,if you have any new about this problem,please contact me,OK?


----------



## CrazyEddie

In the interest of compiling the set of experiences (and since this, and several other, threads were extremely helpful in guiding my decision of which screen to purchase), below is the email I sent to Projector People this morning. Pictures were not in the email since I took those later. Based on the reports from others in this, and other, threads in dealing with Elite and Projector People I'm fulling expecting this issue to be resolved with minimum hassle. (Other than the issue that I took my entire a/v system down in order to facilitate installing the screen so I'm now without sound and vision for an indeterminate period







. )


In addition to this being obviously just wrong, you can compare my pictures against post #601 of this thread which shows the 'guts' being properly up/inside the case.


Image EliteGutsHangingOut_1 shows the problem from behind the screen and EliteGutsHangingOut_2 is from the front. The front shot is perhaps the clearest in showing the the roller/screen is sitting on the bottom of the case instead of being properly supported within the case. The fairly small scrape shown in image DamageCaseEndCap might be entirely coincidental and I would have just shrugged that off if the screen wasn't fubar.


--- Begin emailed text ---

I received the screen last Wednesday. Shipping box was in fine condition.


Bad news. This unit is defective.


Yesterday, Saturday, I unboxed it and gave it a test run. The problem was immediately apparent. The left hand side of the roller is not fixed within the case and is merely laying against the bottom. So, of course, when the screen starts to descend there is bouncing as the screen starts unrolling. Also, the set screws for setting top and bottom drop spun out of position and are no longer accessible - I glanced at them prior to initial activation since I expected to be adjusting the bottom drop and they were fine, but I did not notice at that time that the roller/screen was laying against the bottom of the case/slot. I stopped the descent at about two feet since something was clearly badly wrong and then performed a close visual inspection. I'll be taking pictures for posting my experience (if I can figure out how to supply pictures along with text in a forum post) and I'll be happy to supply those if that will be helpful in getting this resolved.


BTW, the 'case cap' against this left side has an abrasion. This could not have happened during shipping since the foam protective shipping cap was in pristine shape as well as the exterior shipping box and interior box being in good condition. This damage, the scrape on the end cap at least, was there when the unit was boxed at the factory.


If given permission, I'm comfortable removing the left end cap and attempting a repair. But, I would only be willing to do that if given an explicit statement that doing so will not void the warrantee and with the recognition that there could be ancillary damage which would still require unit replacement.

--- End emailed text ---


BTW, this was for an ELITE106HW2E24 CINE TENSION 2 SERIES 16:9.


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveyD4vey* /forum/post/15445586
> 
> 
> got my elite screen installed and i must im impressed with it...it assembled very quickly...the picture it gives is great...im using a Mitsubishi HC6500 as my projector...106 inch diag 1.1 gain screen...it stretched very tight and it was packaged VERY well...they gave me extra screw, mount brackets, basically extra everything...there were also vouchers for a free projector mount and remote...i only sent in for the projector mount...of course you have to pay shipping and handling but that was only 18 bucks so no biggie...very happy i chose elite!!!



Those were extras???!!!

That was driving me crazy!

I agree though, my screen is awesome. I have the 1.1 gain EZFrame fixed screen. 100" diag.


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlnluck* /forum/post/15575775
> 
> 
> For the Epson 6100, which type of EzFrame fixed frame would you recommend for a 100" screen? CineWhite or CineGrey?



Depends on your ambient light. If you have complete light control I would suggest the grey but as bright as the 6100 is you won't go wrong either way.

You've got good contrast already.


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *par4* /forum/post/15446591
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I'm thinking about visiting some friends and family and taking the projector along for fun. Does anybody have any thoughts good or bad on the ezcinema plus portable screens?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I also have an EZ Cinema, 16:9 84" diag. I love it! I took it to a family reunion and paired it with a small projector and some computer speakers. 75 people in the room . All loved the presentation. I set it up in the family room to watch chick flicks with the wife . (No surround sound needed and it is easier to cuddle on the couch than in theater chairs.) I'm going to set it up again as a second monitor for Superbowl. When it gets warm outside we are going to watch movies under the stars!


Pros: It's portable, cool looking when sut up or in the case. Sets up in minutes. Good picture.

Cons: These are available in sizes up to 120". Don't get greedy. If you go too big you lose some of the portability. Mine is 84". I would be a little happier with 80".


----------



## samskiggiddy

I am looking into a 120" Cinetension 2 screen. What is the maximum length at the bottom of the screen, (end of the pole to the other end of the poll). I know that the actual screen is 104.9" but I need to know the maximum length to determine if the screen will fit between my speakers.


Also, what is the maximum drop, the black part above the screen? Is it like 10"?


Thanks!


----------



## rdc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samskiggiddy* /forum/post/15591105
> 
> 
> I am looking into a 120" Cinetension 2 screen. What is the maximum length at the bottom of the screen, (end of the pole to the other end of the poll). I know that the actual screen is 104.9" but I need to know the maximum length to determine if the screen will fit between my speakers.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the maximum drop, the black part above the screen? Is it like 10"?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



According to the CineTension dimension brochure, the TE120WH2 is 115.47" inches across the bottom bar and has a 4" black drop at the top.


Link: http://www.elitescreens.com/pdf/dime...netension2.pdf


----------



## samskiggiddy

Thanks for the link. I saw that pdf, I just didn't scroll all the way down. Looks like there is a 120 screen with a 20" black mask at the top. TE120HW2-e20.


----------



## stepyourgameup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/15535290
> 
> 
> What is the best/safest way to clean my screen?



Any thoughts?


----------



## par4

Thanks Bujee1.

Does the screen exhibit any waves? And is it fairly stable when set up?

I think there are two options: a crisscross backing or a single support. Do you recommend one over the other?


----------



## justlnluck

How do you think CineGrey compares to Wilsonart Fashion Grey?


----------



## 4nryde

Just got myself a 92" EZ frame, and I am more then happy with the results. A Local friend owns his own shop and has quite a few of these 92" screens left (could only offer me a deal on the 92") Anyone interested in a 92" elite ez frame PM me for details.


----------



## samskiggiddy

I am setting up my first projector setup and have a couple of questions. I have a basement (windows covered, dimmered lights, medium/dark brown carpet, medium dark brown walls, and a white ceiling. I want to set up the 6500 Epson on a 120 Elite Cinetension with the Cinewhite (1.1 gain) with a 12 foot throw (calculated image brightness at 20 fl). I need a drop down screen and will only go with a tension and the price of a da-lite or stewart is too much, so the Elite it is. I want 120" cause the next size down is 106 and would rather have larger than 106.


Question is, will this set up be acceptable and provide the best viewing image in the best picture mode (theater 1) for the 6500? Is the 120 pushing it. I know I will have the zoom wide open at 2.06x with 12 ft throw range. Is there any issues with a very small throw? Less sharpness? Will that be a problem with the 6500 at this throw?


Elite also has the high gain screen but the projector will be mounted to an 8 foot ceiling, so HP screen might be out?


Thanks!


----------



## justlnluck

Does anyone have pictures of how the EZ-frame attaches to a wall?


----------



## Timothy Ramzyk

I'm getting a JVC HD350 DLA projector, it has 1000 lumens and my screen will be 80 x 45. The projector will be about 8-9 feet from the screen in a room with white walls. I will mostly be watching stuff in total darkness.


My question is do I want a Gray or White Screen?


Thanks,

tim


----------



## RyanD

My 100" 16:9 manual pull-down has significant vertical waves in the lower half. They are very noticable, especially when a still image moves across the screen.


Luckily, I bought it from Costco. I called Costco technical support, who told me to call Elite. Elite told me to submit a warranty form along with pictures. I did that 2 weeks ago, but have not received any response.


Is there a way to correct the waves myself? If not, I'll probably make a screen and return this one to Costco.


----------



## leedopa

I just installed my epson 6500 and I also went with the elite 120 16:9. I have my projector around 12.5 feet away and it looks awesome!!!!. This is my first projector and i can't believe how great it looks! It even looks good with the lights on. Good Luck!


----------



## leedopa

I forgot to add that it is on an 8 foot ceiling and I went with the Cinewhite (1.1 gain). I did put the screen up in the ceiling so that it would not go to close to the floor.


Now I am not an expert on projectors and set up ,but the picture is truly amazing out of the box.


----------



## my3rdgen

I have an "Elite Screens" 113" manual screen. At the time I bought it 3 years ago, I had two choices, the eggshell or matte. I am kicking myself for not getting the matte finish. At that time, I purchased the projector and screen with no knowledge of the Home Theater at all. A friend turned me on to this sight and I studied the heck out of projectors, but thought... "a screens a screen right?" Boy was I wrong. Oh well. Live and learn.


I do not like the eggshell finish at all but I have learned to live with it using analog S-Video to the DVD/BD player.


With my new BD player, I want to run it through HDMI at 1080p. With this setting the eggshell finish reflects and causes the picture to be pixely.


Maybe there is a coating I can spray on it to knock down the reflection from the eggshell finish? Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## samskiggiddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedopa* /forum/post/15625299
> 
> 
> I just installed my epson 6500 and I also went with the elite 120 16:9. I have my projector around 12.5 feet away and it looks awesome!!!!. This is my first projector and i can't believe how great it looks! It even looks good with the lights on. Good Luck!



Thanks for input! I am leaning toward the 120 more and more now!.


----------



## 3pwood

Buy.com has a killer deal on the ezFrame 120" white. It says the model number is R120WH1, but for some reason it lists the screen fabric as "Tension White". Is that the same as Cinewhite 1.1 gain? The model number is correct, but not having any mention of cinewhite or the gain level in the description has me worried. Anybody know?


----------



## agmitch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3pwood* /forum/post/15636290
> 
> 
> Buy.com has a killer deal on the ezFrame 120" white. It says the model number is R120WH1, but for some reason it lists the screen fabric as "Tension White". Is that the same as Cinewhite 1.1 gain? The model number is correct, but not having any mention of cinewhite or the gain level in the description has me worried. Anybody know?



In the Elite_Screens_Material_Selection_Guide.pdf the Cinewhite is listed as a Tension PVC material type. Still don't know if this is the correct material. I would also like to know - that is a great price.


bill


----------



## 3pwood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agmitch* /forum/post/15641235
> 
> 
> In the Elite_Screens_Material_Selection_Guide.pdf the Cinewhite is listed as a Tension PVC material type. Still don't know if this is the correct material. I would also like to know - that is a great price.
> 
> 
> bill



From that guide you linked to: "CineWhite™ (Tension White) has broad light dispersion...". So I'm hoping they are the same. I couldn't pass up that deal, especially considering the free shipping. Tracking says it should be here next week, so I'll post with my findings. Does anybody know, is the screen material marked anywhere with the type or manufacturing date so I can verify?


----------



## glange




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanD* /forum/post/15625073
> 
> 
> My 100" 16:9 manual pull-down has significant vertical waves in the lower half. They are very noticable, especially when a still image moves across the screen.
> 
> 
> Luckily, I bought it from Costco. I called Costco technical support, who told me to call Elite. Elite told me to submit a warranty form along with pictures. I did that 2 weeks ago, but have not received any response.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to correct the waves myself? If not, I'll probably make a screen and return this one to Costco.



Hey Ryan,

How did you buy an elite screen from Costco? Special order? Web site? In-store? I looked on the web site and in my local store and they didn't seem to offer Elite screens...

Thanks.


----------



## don851




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glange* /forum/post/15673062
> 
> 
> Hey Ryan,
> 
> How did you buy an elite screen from Costco? Special order? Web site? In-store? I looked on the web site and in my local store and they didn't seem to offer Elite screens...
> 
> Thanks.



Probably can't post the link directly to it here. On Costcos website, under electronics and then projectors and screens.


----------



## angfro

Looking at these 3 screens. Are there any drawbacks by taking a manual instead of an electric besides the obvious?

Elite Screens - VMAX 120" Widescreen Motorized Projection Screen ( https://017c0ef.netsolstores.com/ind...ROD&ProdID=132 )


Also looking at this screen:

Elite Screens - SilverMAX 120" Widescreen Motorized Projection Screen
http://electronics.pricegrabber.com/...ns/m/51623939/ 



Also checking out this manual pull down to cut down on wires etc:
http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?3...CREENS_M120UWH 


Combining these with an Epson 6100. Are there any issues with either of these or are they both safe to go with? I am totally new to this so any help is appreciated!


----------



## m3chris

Anyone have experience with the 133" Cinetension 2? I was wondering about waves? I saw the pictures of the 150" and that they had wave problems.


----------



## Matts

I recently installed an Elite EZ Frame 92 inch fixed frame in my small home theater. I have to say I really enjoy the performance. I have not yet been disappointed with any material that I have watched. Very nice screen. Thanks to Elite for a great product. I had this setup and hung on my wall in less than an hour and a half.


Here are a few pics


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justlnluck* /forum/post/15622545
> 
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of how the EZ-frame attaches to a wall?



Not sure if this helps but this is a shot of the back of my EZ-Frame Fixed Cinema235 screen. The aluminum frame has grooves that the plastic pieces snap into to secure the screen to the frame. There are 4 aluminum pieces (not shown) that you screw into the wall, then the frame snaps into the same way that the plastic clips snap into the frame. Does that help?


----------



## vili

Do you have to assemble the EZ-Frame yourself and tension the screen? Just curious. Also, how well does the border mask bleeding? I have a monoprice mount on my Epson 6100 and for the life of me can't get a straight image. The right side of the image is up slightly compared to the left side.


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *par4* /forum/post/15591790
> 
> 
> Thanks Bujee1.
> 
> Does the screen exhibit any waves? And is it fairly stable when set up?
> 
> I think there are two options: a crisscross backing or a single support. Do you recommend one over the other?



Waves? not really. I wouldn't say it is perfectly flat either. It a portable screen what else do you want? I noticed the EZ cinema plus has a different system for holding the screen up than the EZ Cinema (which I have.) I would imagine that the plus has a better tensioning system.


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RyanD* /forum/post/15625073
> 
> 
> My 100" 16:9 manual pull-down has significant vertical waves in the lower half. They are very noticable, especially when a still image moves across the screen.
> 
> 
> Luckily, I bought it from Costco. I called Costco technical support, who told me to call Elite. Elite told me to submit a warranty form along with pictures. I did that 2 weeks ago, but have not received any response.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to correct the waves myself? If not, I'll probably make a screen and return this one to Costco.



Return your screen. There is no real cure for waves.


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Do you have to assemble the EZ-Frame yourself and tension the screen? Just curious. Also, how well does the border mask bleeding? I have a monoprice mount on my Epson 6100 and for the life of me can't get a straight image. The right side of the image is up slightly compared to the left side.



Yes, you have to assemble the frame. It was very easy. I laid the four sides on the floor. The four corner brackets slide into the frame and two screws secure the frame to the corner brackets. I unrolled the screen and laid it face down onto the back of the frame. There are four plastic dowel rods that slide into the top, bottom, left and right side of the screen. There is a small pocket that it slides into. Once those were inserted, you push them into a groove on the frame and the white clips hold it in place. I started on one side and worked my way around. I had it put together in about 15 minutes. I have not mounted mine to the wall because it will be mounted to the front of a custom entertainment center I'm having built next week so I cannot comment on the border masking the bleed. I'm hoping to order my projector within 2 weeks. With the supplied mounts, there really is no room for error. Once you secure the four aluminum brackets to the wall, it is my understanding that you slip the top of the frame onto the brackets and into the grooves, then you will have to stretch the bottom slightly to get it to snap into the bottom brackets. If your brackets are level, the frame should be level once attached.


----------



## Matts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15706211
> 
> 
> Do you have to assemble the EZ-Frame yourself and tension the screen? Just curious. Also, how well does the border mask bleeding? I have a monoprice mount on my Epson 6100 and for the life of me can't get a straight image. The right side of the image is up slightly compared to the left side.



You can have a installer in your area put it together for you, but I found it easy to put together myself, by simply following the directions. It takes a little over an hour to put the whole screen together, and that's including putting the screen on the frame and hanging it on the wall. The screen is held in place by a bunch, around 30, small little clips. The clips easily snap onto the back of the frame. Tension rods that come with the packing slide easily into the horizontal and vertical sleeves on the screen. From there, all you do is take the tension rods and sit them into the metal groves that run vertically and horizontally along the back of the frame.


I found the tension rods and clips do a great job providing a perfectly flat screen surface. I am not familiar with Epson, but I see no bleeding. The masking does a great job preventing any bleeding from my eyes.


----------



## vili

Thank you all for your input. It looks like this screen might be my best bet. It is pretty much the most inexpensive of all the fixed frame screens by a commercial company. I ordered some samples about 10 days ago, hopefully I get them in soon.


----------



## rdc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vili* /forum/post/15710737
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your input. It looks like this screen might be my best bet. It is pretty much the most inexpensive of all the fixed frame screens by a commercial company. I ordered some samples about 10 days ago, hopefully I get them in soon.



I assembled and hung a 100" EZ-Frame by myself (along with a laser level) earlier this week in a little over an hour. Assembling the frame was very easy as all screw holes are pre-drilled. The black masking does a very good job...I'm very happy with the picture quality (with an Epson 6100).


----------



## bkeeler10

Hello all,


I am going to be purchasing the Epson Home Cinema 6100 for use in a basement family room, along with a 106" Elite screen (ezFrame or Cinetension). I am trying to decide whether I should get the CineWhite or Cinegrey material. There will often be significant ambient light in the room when the projector is in use, including lights on at times. The HC6100 is quite bright, but I don't want the image to wash out too much if the lights are on. Does anybody have these kind of conditions using either the Cinewhite or Cinegrey material? I would appreciate hearing your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Rhino

bkeeler10, I'm agonizing over the same question. I have white walls, white carpet, white ceiling etc. The wall being projected toward will be a darker color and I'm shooting with an Optoma HD806 (known as a light cannon) to what will be a 100 inch screen.


PPeople suggest white, but I'm leaning toward grey


----------



## Chad T

Regarding Elite Cinewhite vs. Cinegray, check out the link in my signature.


In my opinion, when you have ambient light coming in, your black levels are gonna be terrible anyway so a gray screen isn't going to help much. I'd only consider a gray screen if you aren't happy with your projector's black level performance under your best (darkest) conditions in your setup. But even then I still wouldn't go with Elite Cinegray material because while it does help with black levels, it does that at the expense of everything else....including making the image dimmer with ambient light. YMMV.


----------



## xxjoexx

i have the 6100 and i currently have a maxwhite pulldown screen.... i have dark walls but light ceiling and carpet.... i found that in really bright scenes the reflections from the room wash out the blacks in the image... i found that i need something to tame the brightness, so i just placed an order for a elite gray screen.... i talked to a guy at elite online chat (very helpful) and he said there are two types of gray material... on some of their older models there gray was very dark and did dim the whole image... he recommended that i get one with the newer gray that isnt quite so dark... i was buying a 120 silvermax with the model number silvermax120H... but he said to make sure i get the silvermaxh2 (which is the vmax2 series) and it will have the lighter (and in his opinion better) gray screen.. also the cinetension grays have the new material also... most of the online vendors with the lower prices had the old ones... only best buy, visual apex (on backorder) and projector guys had the silvermax vmax2...i will let you know how it works out for me...


ChadT do you know if you had the newer or older cinegray material??


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxjoexx* /forum/post/15790276
> 
> 
> i have the 6100 and i currently have a maxwhite pulldown screen.... i have dark walls but light ceiling and carpet.... i found that in really bright scenes the reflections from the room wash out the blacks in the image... i found that i need something to tame the brightness, so i just placed an order for a elite gray screen.... i talked to a guy at elite online chat (very helpful) and he said there are two types of gray material... on some of their older models there gray was very dark and did dim the whole image... he recommended that i get one with the newer gray that isnt quite so dark... i was buying a 120 silvermax with the model number silvermax120H... but he said to make sure i get the silvermaxh2 (which is the vmax2 series) and it will have the lighter (and in his opinion better) gray screen.. also the cinetension grays have the new material also... most of the online vendors with the lower prices had the old ones... only best buy, visual apex (on backorder) and projector guys had the silvermax vmax2...i will let you know how it works out for me...
> 
> 
> ChadT do you know if you had the newer or older cinegray material??



I purchased my screen with the Cinegray material and it was model R106H1. Elite did have an older version of Cinegray that didn't have the "1" (i.e. R106H) at the end of the model number. As far as I know (and according to their site) there hasn't been another revision of Cinegray (unless I'm overlooking it).


----------



## MovieFanCliff

For those interested in the AcousticPro screen material. After tweaking the focus very carefully per Michael W's suggestions. I have gotten rid of about 80% of the moire and reduced the remaining 20% considerably. This resulted in a picture that is vastly improved and quite satisfying to view. I am happy to say that I will keep this screen!


----------



## mapitc0

Has anyone compared the Acoustipro material to the SMX screen material? I'm sure the SMX is a tighther, nicer weave, but I wonder whether it's worth the price premium.


----------



## SpeedNut

So I just set up my Elite VMax2 120" screen, got the power hooked up and go to lower the screen and *click* nothing happens. Just the sound of the relay click when a button is pressed on the remote. Nothing else.


Anyone else have this issue? I can't call support until Monday (not open until then) and it's really bothering me.


Thanks!


----------



## enricoclaudio

I have now an Elite Cinetension II 100” whit PowerGain surface. For me is OK, I like the color accuracy and punch, but my wife hate this screen because the screen surface is very noticeable on illuminate scenes and sports, and very distracting. I’m considering changing to an Elite Cinetension 2 100” whit CineWhite surface. Anyone has notice any imperfection or visible screen surface in this material (CineWhite)? BTW, my projector is a Sony VPL-VW40 and the room is light controlled.


Thanks for the advices


Enrico Castagnetti


----------



## WaveyD4vey

has anyone here used the "free" projector mount elite sends to you? i have the option to get it from them for the price of shipping but wanted to know how big of a POS it is or if its actually half way decent...ive got a mitsubishi HC6500


----------



## Bujee1

I have been looking at the AE3000 and wonder how my 100" EZFrame would look with it. My screen gain is 1.1. The projector will be roughly 10 feet away.


Anyone have this setup?


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bujee1* /forum/post/15869698
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the AE3000 and wonder how my 100" EZFrame would look with it. My screen gain is 1.1. The projector will be roughly 10 feet away.
> 
> 
> Anyone have this setup?



Mine is close. 103" Cinema235 EZFrame Screen with 1.1 gain using the AE3000. I have posted a lot of screenshots here in my build thread.


----------



## docprego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwv651* /forum/post/15430672
> 
> 
> Anybody come up with a DIY mask for the Elite fixed frames ? ...I have the 100" dia...I would like to be rid of the black bars if possible with out costing a arm and leg. Thanks



A bit late but anyway, I just completed a pair of masks for my 120" Elite fixed frame. I have a thread about it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15525357


----------



## docprego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docprego* /forum/post/15394213
> 
> 
> Thank you for the input. I heard from my seller the next morning and they have been very responsive answering all of my questions very promptly. They told me they will be contacting Elite on Monday and asked me to email them a photo of the damage. So far I couldn't ask for better service.



I just wanted to post the outcome of my Elite screen situation. My seller did get me in contact with Elite on thatMonday as promised. I emailed them a photo of the damage as requested. Elite told me that they were out of stock on my screen material but offered the high gain as a substitute. I reluctantly accepted, I really didn't want high gain. Anyway later that day Elite called me and said that they had found a piece of the material I wanted in stock. It was shipped overnight (I paid extra for that, ground would have been free) and I received it the next day. I am happy to say the new material was great and I love my screen. My seller on eBay and Elite both have excellent customer service.


----------



## SpeedNut

Well called support early this week, tech had me check the fuse (which was AOK) and then said the circuit board was bad and to fill out the RMA form. Did that on Tuesday, status since Wednesday: "Investigating"


If I don't hear anything by midday Monday I'm calling and evaluating just returning it to my retailer if I don't hear any news on the part, when their warranty technically says they should ship a "New in box" screen.


----------



## SpeedNut

Update:



Called customer service and they shipped the part, should be here Wednesday. Just a note to anyone else, their RMA status / email system does not update with the details in either a timely maner or not at all. When in doubt just call em up.


----------



## BeanAnimal

Okay...


Just installed a 100" ezFrame fixed (R100H)


The frame was well packed and the box arrived unharmed. I ordered through Dell (I get a pretty steep discount, as I do a boatload of business with them). It appears that the frame was drop shipped.


Assembly was rather easy with a few minor problems. Several of the holes in the frame did not line up well with the inserts. It took a lot of persuasion to get some of the screws in place (I would bet 2-3 are actually cross-threaded, but it is hard to tell).


As this was my first screen, I was not prepared for how tight the material had to be pulled! While the plastic clips appear to be doing their job, I have long term concerns about their durability. They will certainly brittle over time. I am not sure if this will be an issue or not. The screen did stretch with no wrinkles though. So far so good...


I used a 10' aluminum straightedge to lineup (3) of the four mounting brackets and screwed them into the wall. I soon found out that the frame is not rigid enough to keep its true shape. The screen balances on the center bracket and can be pivoted back and forth onto the outer brackets. I would guess that the bow is 1/4" to maybe 3/8". I certainly did not expect this. Oddly, I have a good eye such things, almost to the point of it driving me nuts but I don't see the bow when looking at the screen from the seating area. Laying the straightedge (and a 7' level to be sure) on the screen, it is clearly bowed. I am hoping that as time passes it will sag a but under its own weight.


In the same respect, the tension has also wracked the frame slighty and one lower corner is about 1/4" to 3/8" away from the wall. In the week that the screen has been up, it has settled in just a bit, but is still wracked. I will use the spare (4th) bracket to pull this in if it does not settle the rest of the way.


One other small complaint. There was a small divit/scrape in the felt masking on the edge of one of the rails. No big deal and nobody notices, but still a bit bothersome to me.


My conclusion. I have not owned anything else so I have no direct frame of reference. However, for what I paid I am very happy. There is room for improvement in QC with regard to handling (the nick) and the machined hole alignment. As for the slight bowing, I don't see how that can be helped without using a larger extrusion or a different bracket system that would force the screen into shape.


----------



## keynina

How do I program RF remote to work with my electric screen?


----------



## djsteviep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedNut* /forum/post/15897622
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> Called customer service and they shipped the part, should be here Wednesday. Just a note to anyone else, their RMA status / email system does not update with the details in either a timely maner or not at all. When in doubt just call em up.




Same thing happened to my 120 VMAX2 Elite. Bought it on ebay a long while back (ding ding ding... but it was cheap, and sealed new) for a house that I was going to purchase. Got the house months later, got the screen up and "click" - nothing. No sound. Opened it up, no light on the board. Replaced its fuse, still nothing. So, I contacted Elite, and got a new circuit board. Now there's a light on the new circuit board - great!


Click on the remote, and all I hear is "bvvvvvvv" (i.e. the buzz of something working - likely the motor). However, the screen just doesn't come down. I am at a loss as to what the heck could possibly be happening if the buzzing noise is the motor trying to work and bring it down?


Keynina, there is a button on the circuit board to calibrate/re-synch the remote. Do you have the manual? I think it says in there how many seconds you need to hold it and what you need to push on the remote to synch.


----------



## berrywise

I just got my Elite manual screen and installed it in my "theater" room. The bottom of the screen has some wavy sections that are maybe 10-12" at the bottom of the screen.


They are most notable when viewing the screen with just the room lights on but also show up when viewing movies.


Is this normal for a screen to have? Or did I get one that was clamped at the bottom poorly and should be having it replaced?


Thanks!


----------



## elockett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berrywise* /forum/post/15949230
> 
> 
> I just got my Elite manual screen and installed it in my "theater" room. The bottom of the screen has some wavy sections that are maybe 10-12" at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> They are most notable when viewing the screen with just the room lights on but also show up when viewing movies.
> 
> 
> Is this normal for a screen to have? Or did I get one that was clamped at the bottom poorly and should be having it replaced?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just received and mounted a 120" diagonal manual as well and have the same wrinkles at the bottom of screen too. I also have some minor curling at the screen edges. I've not had the opportunity to wiew material on it yet so I don't know how distracting the wrinkles will be in practice.


My opinion is that this is normal for non-tensioned screens, so unless it is really severe and unacceptable to you, I wouldn't recommend replacement. If you did replace the screen with another Elite, I would think the odds would be decent that you would simply recieve another screen with wrinkles.


Note that this wrinkle effect (at least with non-tensioned screens) are not limited to Elite. I owned a Sharp manual screen a while back with the same problem, and I've read on the HT Depot screen thread that some of their non-tensioned screens suffer the same effect.


As for me, given the price I paid for the screen ($160 shipped), I can't complain too much.


Your comment does raise a logical question though: Does anyone know of techniques for dealing with wrinkles and curling? I've read about solutions involving hair dryers and just leaving the screen down for extended periods, but I don't know how effective these remedies actually are.


Eric


----------



## mathewjn

To all the experienced AV enthusiasts on this site - I am faced with an interesting dilema.


My basement is finally reached a stage where I can start choosing a projector (chosen the Optoma HD65) and screen.


I am torn between two screens that I am looking at - the ELECTRIC125H and the ELECTRIC100H from Elite.


Some of you here have had bad experiences with Elite - and I have to take that into consideration as well - but here's the question....


The size of the room (no ambient lighting) is 12'.3" * 16'.6" - with projection on the wall that is 12'.3" in length.


The *ELECTRIC100H* costs 229.00 and the *ELECTRIC125H* costs 305.00 (from pcconnection.com). Cost is not a factor here - *what I am more concerned about is that the screen should not look oversized for the room.*


To me with the measurements available, it looks like the 125H would have a viewable area is approximately 9 Ft" in length and 5 Ft in height......almost stretching from one corner of the room to the other. The viewable area for the 100H is about (7 Ft" in length and 4 Ft in height.


The distance from screen (seating position) would be about 13"


Would the ELECTRIC125H be too huge and oversized for the room?


Are there any other reasonably priced screens out there 

And finally how good are focuspix screens from www.htdepot.com 


Tks & Regards


Joe Mathew


----------



## SpeedNut

Easy way to eye it up is to put masking tape on the wall where the projector is based on the dimensions you found and compare the two.


I have the VMAX2120 16:9 on my 13' wall and it works, just enough room for my L + R front speakers to bookend each side of it.


Spend 20 minutes and $2 of tape and try both of them out before settling on one or the other, it's time well spent.


----------



## mathewjn

Thank you for the information. Would you also mind sharing what projector you are using with the VMAX2120?


Tks


----------



## djsteviep

Speednut, how was the RMA thing?


----------



## SpeedNut

RMA was ok after I called to check on the status, the problem is their website doesn't update the RMA status very well if at all.


I put in the new circuit board and everything works. It does look like I'm getting a bit of edge curl on the sides, and I'm not sure if it's because it's not tensioned or what.


Anyone have this, and if so what do do about it? The Mrs. bought it via Costco so I could still just return this and get something else if it's not fixable, just driving a 10' long box down the highway for an hour to the "local" store doesn't sound like a great way to spend my Saturday.


----------



## silvershark

Well, I bit the bullet and went with a 92" fixed EZ frame screen yesterday from Amazon in Matte white.


I will let you know how the quality is once I receive it.


----------



## Tarkovsky

I just assembled an EZ Frame 120" and simply forgot to put in the back middle "cross bar". But when I'd realized that it seemed to be about 2" too long anyway and the screen is wrinkle free and the frame appears to be perfectly rectangular. I don't think I actually need to put it in. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## youthman

My 103" cinescope screen does not have a back middle cross bar. Maybe they only include that in larger screens than what I have.


----------



## silvershark

Look what came to my door!











































This screen is well built! I was amazed at how well the picture improved from my DIY laminate screen and how much bigger the 92" Screen was.


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarkovsky* /forum/post/16054894
> 
> 
> I just assembled an EZ Frame 120" and simply forgot to put in the back middle "cross bar". But when I'd realized that it seemed to be about 2" too long anyway and the screen is wrinkle free and the frame appears to be perfectly rectangular. I don't think I actually need to put it in. Anyone have any thoughts?



I would bet that your top and bottom rail are bowed, not allowing the bar to fit. My 100" frame has a fairly large bow in it.


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvershark* /forum/post/16074909
> 
> 
> This screen is well built!



Maybe you and I have different ideas of well built. The quality is marginal at best (as I pointed out in my original post). The quality is pretty much inline with the price.


Substantial bowing of the top and bottom members

Poorly aligned screw holes

Slight imperfections in felt covering



I would buy another for the price but would not go as far as saying it is "well built".


----------



## silvershark

Are you sure you just didnt get a bad screen? I checked all mine with a 2' level and all of mine said they were level. All my holes aligned correctly and The velvet was in great shape. No dings scratches etc. I am very peticular about things too. It did have a pen head sized scrape on the bottom side towards the rear of one of my frames, but there is no way you could ever see it unless you turned on the lights, lifted the frame off the wall and pointed it out.


Everywhere else it was great. I was worried about the 90 degree angles not lining up correctly but they did a great job.


I would say you arent getting a custom made screen for $2000


But for the price I was amazed at how well built everything was along with the packaging. My box was pretty banged up and it didnt cause any of my velvet to get ripped/scraped etc.


Plus it took under an hour to build from start/finish.


Maybe it is that the bigger sized screens are of less quality because the longer the metal frame gets the easier it is to warp?


Mine is only a 92" mind you.


----------



## BeanAnimal

I am not at all unhappy for the price but do see where QC may be a big problem. I would buy another, but would certainly not consider it high quality










My screen is "square" but the top and bottom rails did pull in a fair amount due to the screen material tension. I do not see it from the sitting position, but noticed it when I hung the screen on (3) level brackets. It pivots on the center bracket. The only fix would be a center support or heavier extrusions.


The ding in the velvet and poorly aligned holes are likely QC problems. The holes look hand drilled (clamp on jig maybe?) and therefore may be off slightly.


I am happy with the picture, but then again don't have anything to compare it too either. I passed on a Stewart Firehawk from a family member, as it was just slightly too big.


----------



## rottnpup

I put together my elite fixed screen this past weekend and after reading about marks etc in the material I was a bit nervous about this screen. But after going thru the process of strectching the material to the frame I can easily understand how someone could damage this material while installing. My fingers are still sore from strectching the material to the frame almost three days later however the results are fantastic I am very pleased with this screen. If anyone buys the elite fixed screen you must be careful stretching the screen material it is very tight after putting together if you snap your finger on the material it sounds like a drum.


----------



## macmkaz

Thinking about getting an Elite EZFrame 135" 16:9 (white) for my Panasonic AX-200U.


Anything I should look out for in assembly, installation, defect detection?


Is it worth the $650 I'll pay for it?


Thanks!


----------



## rottnpup

I found that the elite fixed frame screen that I recieved was very well packaged it was also drop shipped directly from elite screens I purchased the screen thru an ebay seller.

The instructions are very good and easily followed the only thing that I found difficult in the least was the stretching of the material over the frame. When I first put the material down by the frame I thought they sent the wrong screen material however it stretched over it just fine (did get some dang sore fingers from the ordeal).

As far as the picture I am very happy.......I got the Cinawhite Material 1.1 gain. The picture quality is much better then the black out material I was using before. I would purchase this screen again for what I paid but it is only a 100" and the price was less then half of what you are going to pay. By the way I purchased the R100WH1 ezframe screen.


----------



## ToeJamme

I received my AcousticPro 120" over a month ago and am using an Epson 6500UB. I feel the quality of the frame and the precision with which it was made was impressive.


This may be a really dumb question, but I couldn't tell which side of the screen was supposed to face front. Does it matter? And if so how do you tell?


I am not very happy with the image from the screen. I will try to play around with the zoom and focus a little bit to reduce any moire. Here is a close up picture of an image from "The Illusionist." I have a piece of white foam board in the picture for comparison. Any suggestions on projector settings to improve this?


----------



## sprak74

Got 120" Elite EZ Frame for my Epson 6500ub and I was wondering if anyone got the free elite projector mount? Is it worth $18 shipping/handling? How the quality build of the mount? Thanks.


----------



## chatterton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvershark* /forum/post/16074909
> 
> 
> Look what came to my door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This screen is well built! I was amazed at how well the picture improved from my DIY laminate screen and how much bigger the 92" Screen was.



SilverShark: Tell me more. What brand of Laminite did you have? And what is your proj. I'm fretting over buying an Elite to replace my silverscreen paint job..Any info would be helpful. I have a new Benq W5000


----------



## Twylight

just up an ezframe 120 with 1.0/1.1 gain material in a bat cave - looks good.


Takes many hours to get assembled...not hard...just tedious.


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twylight* /forum/post/16236923
> 
> 
> just up an ezframe 120 with 1.0/1.1 gain material in a bat cave - looks good.
> 
> 
> Takes many hours to get assembled...not hard...just tedious.



Really, a couple of hours? Wow. Me and a friend had mine together in about 15 - 20 minutes. Granted, he had some experience putting them together and we didn't have to read the instructions. Be sure to post some pics once it's up.


----------



## WaveyD4vey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprak74* /forum/post/16199810
> 
> 
> Got 120" Elite EZ Frame for my Epson 6500ub and I was wondering if anyone got the free elite projector mount? Is it worth $18 shipping/handling? How the quality build of the mount? Thanks.




no its not worth it...i decided meh what the heck why not and gave them their shipping and handling...its a total POS if you ask me...it threw it away...lol...it doesnt even come with (or at least mine didnt) all the hardware/screws needed to put it all together properly...i had enough extra screws from other projects lying around to complete the assembly process...it was rather flimsy and i wouldnt trust it to hang on my ceiling with my projector...i just ended up shelf mounting mine


----------



## Harry Muscle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarkovsky* /forum/post/16054894
> 
> 
> I just assembled an EZ Frame 120" and simply forgot to put in the back middle "cross bar". But when I'd realized that it seemed to be about 2" too long anyway and the screen is wrinkle free and the frame appears to be perfectly rectangular. I don't think I actually need to put it in. Anyone have any thoughts?



I have a 106" EzFrame screen and mine didn't come with a center brace even though the instructions mention one. So I'm sort of wondering if I'm missing a piece or if like youthman said, maybe they are for larger screens only.


I started a quick poll to see how many people's fixed frame screen from Elite Screens came with or without a center support bar. If everyone on here that has a fixed frame screen from Elite Screens could please go to the link below and cast your vote and also give quick details about your screen size and type, that would be highly appreciated:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1138650 


Or just put a quick answer on this massive thread










Thanks,

Harry


----------



## luciano136

Thinking about an EZ Frame 120" (R120WH1). This would be combined with a Epson Powerlite 1080UB. Would this be a good combo? The room will definitely have some ambient light during the day.


----------



## sprak74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luciano136* /forum/post/16266212
> 
> 
> Thinking about an EZ Frame 120" (R120WH1). This would be combined with a Epson Powerlite 1080UB. Would this be a good combo? The room will definitely have some ambient light during the day.



I got EZ Frame R120WH1, but with Epson 6500ub instead. I mainly watch movies/games on the weekend when it's dark out, because I don't have a bat cave. I do really like the EZ Frame screen which is easy to assemble, light weight, and looks good on the wall too.


----------



## luciano136




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprak74* /forum/post/16267029
> 
> 
> I got EZ Frame R120WH1, but with Epson 6500ub instead. I mainly watch movies/games on the weekend when it's dark out, because I don't have a bat cave. I do really like the EZ Frame screen which is easy to assemble, light weight, and looks good on the wall too.



How does it look when there's some light (let's say during the day). Still plenty bright or pretty much not usable?


----------



## dubbo07

Woot just got my Cinetension 2 100inch. Heavier than I thought but I can carried it myself and hang it. There was a few wrinklies at first, but a few hours of use made it go away. Orginally saw the Vmax 2 at the local store, but the waves wouldve drove me nuts. Although I'm not sure if the Cinetension 2 is worth twice the price with essentially the same screen with a tensioning system.


I watched Apocalypto, The Spirit (Boring), Casino Royale, and some Planet Earth Eposides on Bluray and it was mind-boggling clear and ohh my, I wont go back to 5.1 as my 7.1 is super nice.


The motor is not exactly quiet, and it is about average speed for the screen to roll down. About 15 sec. I havent tried the remotes since I'm using the wall switch. I've yet to tried the trigger with the PJ. PQ is stunning with my HC6500. Overall I'm happy, although I think $900 is a bit expensive. The manual is kinda iffy, but using common sense you can figure it out.


----------



## Billbofet

Just curious, but does Elite offer just the replacement material if I wanted to upgrade to a silver screen.


I've had an EZ frame 100" for the past 2 1/2 years, and I believe it's a 1.2 gain material. In researching, I'm somewhat interested in a silver screen if it would be something I can get and swap out on my existing frame.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdr1000

I saw this question from a while back. Never found the answer, so I am posting basically the same again.


I am planning to get the Cinetension 2 120" with 20" black on top to install inside the top of my ceiling between ceiling trim height differencials. Any experience with this.


PJ will be panasonic AE3000U.


J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kendo70433* /forum/post/15206606
> 
> 
> So, anyone with a Cinetension2 recessed in the ceiling? Can you reach the screen height adjustment screws? Is it the most awesome thing you ever saw? Pain in the gluteus?


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/16312568
> 
> 
> Just curious, but does Elite offer just the replacement material if I wanted to upgrade to a silver screen.
> 
> 
> I've had an EZ frame 100" for the past 2 1/2 years, and I believe it's a 1.2 gain material. In researching, I'm somewhat interested in a silver screen if it would be something I can get and swap out on my existing frame.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Probably - Elite currently offers 3 different replacement screen materials for use with the EZ Frame screens. Of these only the matte white (gain 1.1) and gray are offered when you purchase the EZframe and the Powergain material is only available as a replacement material. I assume by "silver screen" you are talking about a future screen material that Elite plans to release.


----------



## aviphysics

I got a Vmax2 100" and i thought I should post some brief comments.


I chose it over other budget brands because of the internal remote receiver and the way it mounts flat against the ceiling instead of hanging from chains.


When closed it is relatively inconspicuous. At least as inconspicuous as an 8 foot hexagonal tube can be. The motor is relatively quiet. About the level of a loud whisper. It lowers a little slow but finishes well before my projector warms up. It we easy to adjust the drop and it looks like there is over a foot available. I noticed the IR remote is a little under powered but my Harmony seems to work much better.


The black boarder at the edge curls toward the viewer a little bit but the screens surface itself is relatively flat. I would say if you want it any flatter you should get a tensioned screen. When watching movies I don't notice the small undulations in the screen surface at all. Some people may be more picky then me. The white matte surface is about 3/4" to tall for 16:9. Because nearly all movies are wider then that these days it hardly seems to matter and does not bother me at all. The white matte surface itself is a little better then a white wall.


In comparison to the Da Lite electric non tensioned matte white screens at my university I have to say this screen does pretty well. It is not quite as flat but for $320 including shipping you cant beet the price. I think if I ever upgrade it will be to a tensioned screen.


----------



## jayfro4

Just got it put up for a "Test hang" and was bummed to see I got a defective one. According to customer service, the "grommet" may have broke which holds up the right side of the screen in the housing. Filled out the RMA and hope it will go smooth. Anyone have experience with how long it takes to get a replacement from them? Not sure how I ship this back to them.. it came via freight since it is so long. So far happy with the quick response when I emailed them this morning.


Jay Fro


----------



## aviphysics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayfro4* /forum/post/16351936
> 
> 
> Just got it put up for a "Test hang" and was bummed to see I got a defective one. According to customer service, the "grommet" may have broke which holds up the right side of the screen in the housing. Filled out the RMA and hope it will go smooth. Anyone have experience with how long it takes to get a replacement from them? Not sure how I ship this back to them.. it came via freight since it is so long. So far happy with the quick response when I emailed them this morning.
> 
> 
> Jay Fro



Well I dont have an answer but I would apreciate it if you would let us know how it goes.


----------



## cadis12

I took the plunge and ordered the HC5500. After the rebate the cost of this thing seems to good to pass up! We plan to use the projector in our almost finished basement. I am upgrading from a screenplay 4805 so I am hoping this projector blows me away.


My installation area should be fairly flexible. I will be ceiling mounting the projector and can place the projector as far or close to the screen as needed.


I have been lurking the forums here for some time. I was going to save some money and build the Wilsonart screen DIY but decided that I just don't have time. I would rather spend the extra money and get a decent fixed frame screen. I'm trying to keep my screen budget around $400.


Can someone tell me if I would be happy with the following screen?:

Elite Screens EZ Frame Projection Screen. Cine White 1.1 Gain. 120"Inch Diagonal, 16:9 Aspect Ratio


I'm finding this screen for just a little over $400. What concerns me is when I read posts about people getting screens that are not designed for projectors that are ceiling mounted.

I guess I am looking for a suggestion on screen for this projector. Light will be controlled in the basement but I do foresee times when some of the lights will be on in the basement while people are visiting and such.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I can't wait to hook this projector up and give it a whirl. Especially with the XBOX360!


----------



## xb1032

I just wanted to post a note to those considering purchasing a Cinetension 2 screen.


The original screen that I ordered was a 92" White Cinetension 2 which I ordered from an Amazon apphiliate (great price). However the unit had a defect and caused creases every 3 inches. However, * my box stated it was a Cinewhite screen but inside the box it was actually a gray screen! To make a long story short my second screen had a defect and it was returned to Elite so this time I decided to go bigger and ordered a 100" Cinewhite screen and wouldn't you know it, the box again was labeled as a Cinewhite screen but once opened it was another high contrast gray screen!! This time I ordered it from Projector People. Thankfully Projector People straightened it out and it was MUCH nicer working with them than the service departmant at Elite (I don't wanna even go there!).


The last screen I got was Rev 1.4 and the power was on the right(rev 1.5 or newer on the left side) side and you had to connect the IR. Rev 1.5 or newer had IR built in the unit and both rev 2.0 screens I got were the correct type but the Rev 1.4 and 1.5 screen were mislabeled on the box.


So beware when ordering online. If you place a phone call I would request one of the newer revisions.*


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadis12* /forum/post/16401309
> 
> 
> ...I'm finding this screen for just a little over $400. What concerns me is when I read posts about people getting screens that are not designed for projectors that are ceiling mounted...



I believe what you read is about screens that are retroreflective which require the projector to be setup in the middle of the screen. The Elite 1.1 gain doesn't have any kind of viewing angle issues and reflects light in every direction. So you can ceiling mount your projector without any worries if you choose to purchase this screen.


----------



## silvershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chatterton* /forum/post/16209180
> 
> 
> SilverShark: Tell me more. What brand of Laminite did you have? And what is your proj. I'm fretting over buying an Elite to replace my silverscreen paint job..Any info would be helpful. I have a new Benq W5000



The DIY laminate was from Home Depot. It was roughly $65 for a 4'x8' sheet. It worked well for the time period that I was using it for, however I always would get a lot of light spillage out of the frame because I was not using velvet.


I am using a cheap Optoma HD70 projector, 720p. It works great for my purpose. I would love a 1080, but my budget doesnt work with it right know due to a bunch of other landscaping projects this summer. Once the landscaping is done I am looking at demo'ing the room and creating a more theatre friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/16406482
> 
> 
> So beware when ordering online. If you place a phone call I would request one of the newer revisions.



Stay away from Amazon. I believe they are drop shipping older revs through some of their partners. The TE100HW2 I received was almost two years old. I did have some other issues and Elite replaced the screen for me with a newer 2.0 model. I had no issues with their customer service.


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita* /forum/post/16445843
> 
> 
> Stay away from Amazon. I believe they are drop shipping older revs through some of their partners. The TE100HW2 I received was almost two years old. I did have some other issues and Elite replaced the screen for me with a newer 2.0 model. I had no issues with their customer service.



Amazon is not the problem. It's Elite Screens. I ordered a new one from Projector People and I was told they ship directly from Elitescreens and got that older rev. Projector People corrected the issue which was not their fault.


As far as the customer service goes I've not had any problems with Amazon. My issue was with an Amazon apphiliate (SaferSeller Online). There's no return policy with them and they send you to the manufacturer.


----------



## Girardian

The price points on these two screens are very similar (the Cinetension2 price drops once it's in your cart and after shipping the two screens cost about the same from different vendors).


Any thoughts on build quality, material, etc?


Here's the Cinetension2:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...=620219&is=REG 


Here's the Focupix:
http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Tensi...xt169s-106.htm


----------



## Leifashley27

Rec'd my 120" EZ Screen (model R120WH1) 2 days ago. Got it all together and laid on the screen, inserted the tension rods and noticed I only have 4. The parts list state I should have 6. The 4 I do have seem too long (like maybe I got 4 sides as if I were to get 2 more that are equal length it wouldn't fit).


Can anyone with this screen tell me if they got 6 tension rods or 4?


Instead of asking for a replacement part I may just run to home depot and pickup some cut to length dowel rods.


----------



## sprak74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leifashley27* /forum/post/16594222
> 
> 
> Rec'd my 120" EZ Screen (model R120WH1) 2 days ago. Got it all together and laid on the screen, inserted the tension rods and noticed I only have 4. The parts list state I should have 6. The 4 I do have seem too long (like maybe I got 4 sides as if I were to get 2 more that are equal length it wouldn't fit).
> 
> 
> Can anyone with this screen tell me if they got 6 tension rods or 4?
> 
> 
> Instead of asking for a replacement part I may just run to home depot and pickup some cut to length dowel rods.



Got the same screen. There should be 4 smaller pieces (2 top and 2 bottom) and 2 for the sides and then there's those corner plastic pieces which is just the rod cut into small pieces and bent at 90 degree.


----------



## Leifashley27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprak74* /forum/post/16597192
> 
> 
> Got the same screen. There should be 4 smaller pieces (2 top and 2 bottom) and 2 for the sides and then there's those corner plastic pieces which is just the rod cut into small pieces and bent at 90 degree.



I confirmed the same with the better instructions online. I had 4 sides and 0 top or bottom peices.


I ended up buying 36" x 3/16" wooden dowel rods so I can cut to length the rest of it.


----------



## chris03053

I finally put my R106WH1 together last night. Of course after it was put together i noticed it was a woven "acoustic" style and not solid. I checked Elite site to make sure (this is all new to me) and found out it was a R106WH1-A and not R106WH1 that they sent me.


I didn't get a chance to try out my Sims2 300E last night (it was 2am) So i couple of questions:

How will this perform?

I noticed i can see that bar in the middle that stretches the frame. Will that show up?

My HDTV is behind the screen. Will that be a problem with reflection?


Thanks


----------



## willdao

I've asked this before, and didn't receive a quick reply (was then offline for a while, maybe there was a response later):


Can anyone with substantial experience adjusting the drop on the Cinetension2 screens tell me whether I can permit only the first 50" or so on a 120" 16:9 screen to drop, thereby making a 2.35:1 'Scope viewing area? I can't see why this wouldn't work, but as the drop/stop triggers are apparently mechanical, perhaps there is some problem I don't foresee.


I may want to be able to use the screen as a 16:9 AR screen in some other application, perhaps, so I don't want a dedicated 'Scope screen, in case you're wondering.


Thanks for any replies,


Will


----------



## willdao

For anyone similarly interested about adjusting the drop for a 'scope screen from a 16:9 Cinetension2, Cindy Ibarra, in Elite's Custom Install/Pro A/V Sales unit emailed me back promptly with an answer to my above question (I emailed the custom install unit after not getting an answer at info.elitescreens.com):


Yep. Apparently the drop is quite flexible.


FYI


----------



## dvalpha

I'm getting vertical lines moire with a 106" Elite Acousticpro A1080 and a Sanyo PLV Z2000. I had moire issues with Da-lite acoustically transparent screens as well that were micro-perf and I was under the impression the woven Elite would get rid of the problem, but it is worse than the Da-lite. To have to defocus the projector to get rid of moire seems like an unacceptable fix. Pardon my naivety, but would upgrading to the Sanyo Z3000 with 120hz refresh rate help at all? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aviphysics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvalpha* /forum/post/16666564
> 
> 
> I'm getting vertical lines moire with a 106" Elite Acousticpro A1080 and a Sanyo PLV Z2000. I had moire issues with Da-lite acoustically transparent screens as well that were micro-perf and I was under the impression the woven Elite would get rid of the problem, but it is worse than the Da-lite. To have to defocus the projector to get rid of moire seems like an unacceptable fix. Pardon my naivety, but would upgrading to the Sanyo Z3000 with 120hz refresh rate help at all? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



I highly doubt it. If the moire is from the texture of the screen then the refresh rate wont matter at all.


----------



## bdoyle13

Which screen to buy.


If you had to choose between these two screens what would your choice be? If you have one of these can I see some pics please? Thanks


Elite Screens Spectrum Electrol Projection Screen, 125" Diagonal, 16:9 Aspect Ratio, Matte White, Electric Projection Screen

$370


or


Elite Screens CineTension TE120HC1 Electrol Projection Screen, 120.44" Diagonal, 16:9 Aspect Ratio, Electric Projection Screen

$670


----------



## Mike Lang

I have the Cinetension 106".

Pics are in my signature...


----------



## Ph0n33z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToeJamme* /forum/post/16148878
> 
> 
> I received my AcousticPro 120" over a month ago and am using an Epson 6500UB. I feel the quality of the frame and the precision with which it was made was impressive.
> 
> 
> This may be a really dumb question, but I couldn't tell which side of the screen was supposed to face front. Does it matter? And if so how do you tell?
> 
> 
> I am not very happy with the image from the screen. I will try to play around with the zoom and focus a little bit to reduce any moire. Here is a close up picture of an image from "The Illusionist." I have a piece of white foam board in the picture for comparison. Any suggestions on projector settings to improve this?



What in particular are you unhappy with? I have the same projector and I am looking at getting the same screen. I don't want to spend $1500 on a screen, but I need AT as well. Did you figure out any video settings that helped?


----------



## slickrock22

Also how do you properly install the trim kit with drywall. The directions do not explain. I am in the midst of finishing my basement and the builder is going to help me install. They are going to start on drywall on Monday. My concern (now that I had time to think about it) is that if something goes wrong with Cinetension2 after drywall is installed, your in deep doo doo versus if I had gone with a Da-lite for an extra $1500 and got one of their recessed models. Am I being risky with putting this screen up in the ceiling behind drywall?


----------



## bdoyle13

Anyone else have any info on the


Elite Screens CineTension TE120HC1 Electrol Projection Screen, 120.44" Diagonal, 16:9 Aspect Ratio, Electric Projection Screen.


It is gray finish and I have a fully light control room. Should I just find a white screen? Need input as screen must go up next week.


Thanks


----------



## fastturb

I'm not sure what step you are at with your installation, but you definitely want to put the screen up and test it, use it, inspect it before closing it in with drywall. so many folks give Elite positive feedback because when their screen was bad, Elite did a good job replacing it. I know when I had my 150 inch up and found out I didn't like it, all I could think about was what a huge job it would be to take down (14 feet up) and send it back (weighs a ton).


good luck - can't wait to hear how great customer service was for you


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slickrock22* /forum/post/16742809
> 
> 
> Also how do you properly install the trim kit with drywall. The directions do not explain. I am in the midst of finishing my basement and the builder is going to help me install. They are going to start on drywall on Monday. My concern (now that I had time to think about it) is that if something goes wrong with Cinetension2 after drywall is installed, your in deep doo doo versus if I had gone with a Da-lite for an extra $1500 and got one of their recessed models. Am I being risky with putting this screen up in the ceiling behind drywall?


----------



## bdoyle13

Contractors come on July 20 so want to hang it and test it first. My concern is grey or white screen. Epson 6100 with full light control.


----------



## JamesK8

Hmm...they seem to have discontinued the fixed size ezscreen. Wonder if they're coming out with a new one?


----------



## MikeWazowski

Hello, I am looking at the elite 150" 16X9 screen, I am planning to mount it over the door and window/drapes -- however, the door panel / window drapes stick out about 3-4" from the wall ... will the screen be able to smoothly pull down over them or will they get in the way?


----------



## Adidas4275

alright guys my first move into having a PJ setup










I just purchased a new Elite VMAX100UWH2


I got it for $250 shipped brand new, which seems like a great price.


I will be using it in my open floor plan living room space connected to the kitchen in my new house.


It will be paired with either an Epson 6100 or an Epson HC 720 depending on the $$ i have left










I will definately post my experiences with the screen when it arrives. Thanks for all the great info in this thread


----------



## glange

Based on my experience w/ cinetension2 screen, you'll need to mount to the ceiling rather than the wall to get that much clearance. I mounted to the wall and there is only 1.5" clearance. But the mounting brackets they give you have holes that will allow you to mount to ceiling, assuming you have something solid up there to screw into.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeWazowski* /forum/post/16761108
> 
> 
> Hello, I am looking at the elite 150" 16X9 screen, I am planning to mount it over the door and window/drapes -- however, the door panel / window drapes stick out about 3-4" from the wall ... will the screen be able to smoothly pull down over them or will they get in the way?


----------



## SeaNile

What is the standard drop on the Cinetension2 screens? I have 9' ceilings...


Also, anyone have feedback on their acoustically transparent screen option?


Thanks.


----------



## PLC1843

I have a question for those with Elite screens using the Cinewhite (Tension White) material. When I first bought my projector, I had bought a cheap pull down elite screen. The picture is OK, but the screen texture is quite noticeable. I'm wondering for those with the EZFrame Cinewhite screens, do you notice any screen texture?


I'm using a Sharp DT-510 and usually sit around 9-10 feet from the screen. I currently have an 84" but wanted to get something with no visible screen texture and a bit bigger so 92".


----------



## WormInfested

Would a Sanyo Z3000 have an issue with the Cinetension 2 acoustically transparent screens for the moire effect? and how does the picture look on these screens from 8ft away? is it softer than an actual non perf screen? i might go for gray but not sure yet. not sure if matte white will show the black bars as a deep black not dark grey.


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdoyle13* /forum/post/16744551
> 
> 
> Contractors come on July 20 so want to hang it and test it first. My concern is grey or white screen. Epson 6100 with full light control.



If you are viewing in near darkness, then go white. It gives you the most color pop. If you want some ambient lighting, then grey maybe a better option.


I have the 100-in Cinetension2 white screen. No complaints.


----------



## cturner10

Will the wireless 12v trigger work with the VMAX120XWH. I am using the Optoma HD70 as a projector which has a 12v input.


----------



## BlackSoul

Hi guys, I'm thinking of buying an Elite VMAX2 motorized screen, either 106 or 120 inches, I'm wondering if you could help me with something.


I'm planning on importing it so I'd like to know the dimensions of the package that got sent to you. I emailed elite and their respones was 120x5.5x5.5 which is really small, Amazon.com states on the description page that it's more like 104.6 x 4 x 58.8 inches, I contacted Amazon and they said they can't check. So which is the real dimension ?


I would really appreciate it if you could help me.


TIA.


----------



## veekay

I'd go with what Elite says - the Amazon listing is most likely unboxed and lowered. I recently bought a 150" and the box dimensions are only a little larger than the 5.5 you listed.


Great prices on Amazon for some of those... really wish I could make do with the cinegrey as the Cinetension2 150" version is down to $463


----------



## nicolasj

Hi All,


I have a CineTension2 screen (84") and the screen does not fully retract in the case. Also, the weight bar is uneven so the bottom of it on the left side hangs down about 1" from the bottom of the case while the right side hangs down about 1/2" when the screen is fully up. Has anyone else noticed this issue with this model? It's not a huge deal but it's just very ugly to see the screen not full retracted like that, and also the weight bar not level.


I can't see any problem when the screen is down because it's tough to have any 'level' reference due to the size of the viewable surface, and the screen is also high enough above the floor.


Thank you,


Nicolas.


----------



## Mike Lang

The left side of mine sits slightly lower too, but only maybe 1/2 inch and you really have to be looking for it to notice while it's up.


You can adjust the screen to retract more into the case if needed.


----------



## nicolasj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/16977393
> 
> 
> The left side of mine sits slightly lower too, but only maybe 1/2 inch and you really have to be looking for it to notice while it's up.
> 
> 
> You can adjust the screen to retract more into the case if needed.



Thanks Mike, Elite just sent me the instructions to adjust how the screen retracts into the case, I will work on that tonight...


Nicolas.


----------



## jabz

Anyone have experience with the Elite Osprey Dual screens? I am interested in them. I have searched and cannot find anyone who is using one.


----------



## Billbofet

Anyone,

Is there a way to just order the screen material on a fixed frame 16:9 100" Elite screen.


I'm tempted to try the high contrast gray screen. I currently have a white screen I believe 1.1 gain.


Also, is it worth it? I know very little about screens.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rottnpup

I also have the white screen but my room is very light controlled so the picture is awesome and true. Anyhow here is a link to the grey material http://www.projectorzone.com/Elite-ZR100H1-M they have it in stock at a reasonable price.


----------



## KurlonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rottnpup* /forum/post/17071736
> 
> 
> Anyhow here is a link to the grey material http://www.projectorzone.com/Elite-ZR100H1-M they have it in stock at a reasonable price.



You can also try B&H Photo for Elite screen material: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search...l&N=4291463461 


BTW some of the cart prices are not bad at all.


----------



## zeinoonm

HI guys, i am looking at This screen, an Elite Cinetension2 for an upcoming Epson 8500 proj. My question: Is Amazon a good place to buy screens?

I've read somewhere that Elite had some problems in the past with some 1st generation Cintetension screens. How do i know what generation is this screen? Can i tell from the model #, serial #???


Is there a better place to buy from and why?


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeinoonm* /forum/post/17242698
> 
> 
> HI guys, i am looking at This screen, an Elite Cinetension2 for an upcoming Epson 8500 proj. My question: Is Amazon a good place to buy screens?
> 
> I've read somewhere that Elite had some problems in the past with some 1st generation Cintetension screens. How do i know what generation is this screen? Can i tell from the model #, serial #???
> 
> 
> Is there a better place to buy from and why?



The problem is that many retailers drop ship these screens so they may have no idea the age of the screen you will receive.


The issue is not necessarily the age of the screen but Elite had some issues with screen dimensions a couple of years ago.


I would specify you want at least a Rev2.0 screen. I think that is when many of Elites issues were corrected. I got a rev1.3 initially that was near two years old. It was not the correct dimensions. But Elite did replace with a newer revision when I did contact them with the issues I had.


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/16977393
> 
> 
> The left side of mine sits slightly lower too, but only maybe 1/2 inch and you really have to be looking for it to notice while it's up.
> 
> 
> You can adjust the screen to retract more into the case if needed.



Mine too. I could be an issue with Elite's roller bar support design. You only slightly notice it when it is up. I have checked with my level a number of times and it appears to be mounted correctly.


----------



## kmoore88

For those owning a Cinetension for at least 2years-how has it held up? Any waves in the Screen?


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmoore88* /forum/post/17248362
> 
> 
> For those owning a Cinetension for at least 2years-how has it held up? Any waves in the Screen?



None at all.


----------



## -=RedTide=-

Just wondering guys, how good are EliteScreens? I'm planning to purchase the 100" VMAX2 Electric Screen (16:9) for 1080p from a Sharp PJ. Are they good for watching movies or gaming?


----------



## javisantana

Hello guys!

I have just buyed a Vmax2 120" screen. I have just opened the box of the screen and inside it was a 2007 product cataloge. This is way i would like to know if my screen is the newer or older model, the serial number is:



VMAX120UWH2-84E000007

V-2.0



I have to say to my dealer something about the screen so i would really apreciatte your help as soon as possible.



Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## zeinoonm

Damn Amazon and their price fluctuations. As soon as i was ready to buy my Elite screen, they raised the price by a $350. Why can't they just have a stable fair price.


----------



## kmoore88

Quote:

Originally Posted by kmoore88

For those owning a Cinetension for at least 2years-how has it held up? Any waves in the Screen?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/17248370
> 
> 
> None at all.



Thanks for responding. Actually your set-up is what convinced me to get an electric screen as I will have a flat panel behind the screen. I received my Cintension2 last week and installed it this weekend.


I have a couple questions for you:


1. I assume your screen gets a lot of up and down action given the TV behind the screen, correct?


2. Have you had to fiddle with the tension lines/cables yet?


3. Lastly, this is my first screen so I don't know what to expect in terms of noise - mine is not whisper quiet when engaged. It doesn't bother me, but just curious if some clicking noise is normal for this unit. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmoore88* /forum/post/17299005
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. Actually your set-up is what convinced me to get an electric screen as I will have a flat panel behind the screen. I received my Cintension2 last week and installed it this weekend.
> 
> 
> I have a couple questions for you:
> 
> 
> 1. I assume your screen gets a lot of up and down action given the TV behind the screen, correct?
> 
> 
> 2. Have you had to fiddle with the tension lines/cables yet?
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, this is my first screen so I don't know what to expect in terms of noise - mine is not whisper quiet when engaged. It doesn't bother me, but just curious if some clicking noise is normal for this unit. Thanks.



I use the screen 2-3 times a week and have never had to adjust the tension. Yes, a click at start & stop as well as the motor hum is normal.


----------



## lawsab

Hi All.


I am agonizing over the decision - Gray or White screen?


I have the Panasonic AE3000U projector. Room is small. No ambient light. Black walls and ceiling.


I am leaning Gray, but would that be overkill since the room is dark to begin with?


----------



## FLBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawsab* /forum/post/17313365
> 
> 
> I am leaning Gray, but would that be overkill since the room is dark to begin with?



Yes, in a dark room a gray screen would be overkill. It would accomplish the same thing as dimming the projector, which is easy enough to do. As your lamp ages, you will need more brightness, so it is wise to have some brightness in reserve.


----------



## lawsab

Cool, thank you for your reply.


----------



## zeinoonm

Can anyone suggest a good place to buy a Cinetension 2 106 inch with a 24 inch black drop. I was looking for one at Amazon but before i had the chance to buy it they increased the price by $350


----------



## Mike Lang

ProjectorPeople is an AVS sponsor... http://www.projectorpeople.com/


----------



## e325rkh

Hello. First time poster here. I wanted to give you my story. I purchased an Epson 6500UB projector along with a 92" Elite Cinetension2 Acousticpro from Projector People back in March. All was fine except I was getting a moire effect. Once I defocused, the moire went away, but I lost sharpness.


I contacted Elite tech support and told them my problem. They asked for my serial number and determined I was sold the AcousticPro material for 720P screens. The correct material is the AcousticPro 1080 for 1080p projectors. They said they couldn't do anything and they told me to contact my original seller. It seems that Projector People sent me the wrong screen material (even though they sold me the projector at the same time).


Except for contacting and confirming with Elite, Projector People didn't do anything. After consistently contacting (annoying?) Elite tech support for 6 months, they finally agreed to exchange the old AcoustiPro material with the correct AcoustiPro 1080 material (I had to pay for shipping both ways).


Once the new material was installed, the difference was night and day! Absolutely no moire effect regardless of program material or sharpness. Also, the weave is a lot less noticeable.


Long story short, if you have a 1080p projector and are looking for an AT Elite screen, make sure that you get the AcousticPro 1080 material and not the original AcousticPro material.


Overall, the screen and housing is well made, solid and easy to install. Elite provides all remotes, mounts, screws and even a level. The new screen motor is also quieter than my original.


I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Does Elite still make a manual pulldown with the cinegray material? I cant find a seller that offers it and it's not listed on their site either.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I finally got my Elite Cinetension 2 motorized screen up and running, and it's amazing. It was laying along my kitchen wall for about three weeks because i couldn't find a drill that would drill deep enough into the masonry wall. I finally went out and bought a hammer-drill and it cut through the masonry like it was butter--after that, i installed the brackets, and I, along with a friend of mine, slid the screen on the included rails and now it looks perfect.


I won't go into how sparse the included directions are, but i will tell you that i went out and bought Masonry Anchors from Lowes. It's not that i didn't trust the ones that came with the screen, it's just......well alright, maybe i did not trust the anchors that came with the screen, but they seem like they would work. I'm running it with a Mitsubishi HC7000 1080p projector and i'm LOVING IT!!! The Dark Knight was the first movie i tested, and my friend was BLOWN AWAY by the picture quality.....and i got that extremely satisfying feeling that we're all familiar with, when someone else besides us gets enthusiastic about our gear


----------



## Just Nick

Greetings Learned Forum:


I am in the process of putting together my Elite 115" Wide 2.35 screen. I have the tension rods inside of the sleeves and noticed that they do not fill the entire length of the sleeves. I have about 6" of empty sleeve on the top and bottom and about half of that on the sides.


Did they ship tension rods that are too short? Is there another part that is missing? I read something in an earlier post about 90 deg. bends of short pieces of tension rod that fit into the sleeves on a 120" Elite. Or should I just evenly split the empty sleeve sections on each end of the rods and hope for the best?


Your response is greatly appreciated. This is really frustrating.



Nick


----------



## smp7032b

I just got a elite 120 16:9 with 20 inch back drop from amazon tonight. I was so excited that I installed it with my wife in 1 hour. The quality is average. But it is half the price of a similar da-lite. My friends da-lite is a much better screen but it was 2800 and this one was 1000. The one thing that bothers me is the that the tension cords on the side are loose.... is this normal?


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smp7032b* /forum/post/17397705
> 
> 
> The one thing that bothers me is the that the tension cords on the side are loose.... is this normal?



If it is a cinetension screen , you turn the knobs at the bottom sides that will either tighten or loosen the cords


----------



## Mark II




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smp7032b* /forum/post/17397705
> 
> 
> I just got a elite 120 16:9 with 20 inch back drop from amazon tonight. I was so excited that I installed it with my wife in 1 hour. The quality is average. But it is half the price of a similar da-lite. My friends da-lite is a much better screen but it was 2800 and this one was 1000. The one thing that bothers me is the that the tension cords on the side are loose.... is this normal?



So now that you've had the screen a while, how did it work out? Since you've had no more post on this can we assume you are busy enjoying your new screen or, are trying to resolve some problems with it. I want to order one of these screens and am hoping yours went well. Let us know!


----------



## gskinusa

Hi

I just received Elite Cinetension 2 AcousticPro 106" screen. It looks better than I expected. The picture quality is really good and the screen up and down movement is impressive. Though there is noise of the motor I would not call that as distracting. I have 2 problems with that as of now:

1. The right bottom corner has a few vertical waves but when I contacted Elite they said as it is new I need to let it down for 48hrs and it should fix itself, if its not then I should contact them so they can send me the email of how to adjust the tension rod. I think I should be ok with this one.

2. The second problem is that as this the AcousticPro 1080p screen the projector light does pass through it. I do not believe its affecting the image on the screen anyway but I can see the light on the back wall. So the problem i am facing is the distraction that causes while watching. I have enquired with Elite and their answer is that the model I bought does not come with the black back drop. I was surprised about it as the material is 1080p and that have holes in it but they did not make the backdrop standard. Anyway I am still following up on this problem to get a resolution.


I hope this helps some one.


----------



## Samaritano

Hello.

I requested some samples from Elite Screens and wanted to know if anybody here has any experience with the Elite PrimeVision DreamWindow series screen. The frame looks good but don't know if they'll do a 2.37:1 aspect ratio and at what cost.


Thanks


----------



## rprice54

I am debating between a 100" Elite Home 2 Screen or the Cinetension 2 screen from Projector people. It's a basement, dark room, planning on getting the new Panasonic AE4000 projector. As far as I can tell the only difference is the tensioning, anyone have experience with the home 2 screen?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rprice54* /forum/post/17419640
> 
> 
> I am debating between a 100" Elite Home 2 Screen or the Cinetension 2 screen from Projector people. It's a basement, dark room, planning on getting the new Panasonic AE4000 projector. As far as I can tell the only difference is the tensioning, anyone have experience with the home 2 screen?



Hey, for you and anyone else interested in seeing how the cinetension2 screen looks and works, check out www.youtube.com/BrolicBeast 


I posted a video over the weekend displaying my living room HT and the elite 92" Cinetension screen--if you get this screen, it's sure to impress. I had a Movie Night on Saturday night (screened Transformers 2) and the guests were highly impressed with the screen as it rolled down out of its casing.


I ordered mine from Projector People and their service is great. They assign one person to you from the time you order, until the time it is delivered; you can call that person for any questions you have during that time, and after as well. I highly recommend them!


----------



## Whyask

Here is my 84" hIGH GAIN elite fixed ! SUPER EASY to put togehter ! I love it ! (dont mind the bare walls was putting the room together !)


----------



## Darth Indy

Would it be worth paying $420 more just for the cinetension2 in cinewhite over $420 less for the same exact screen only in cinegray? Will the gray make the screen too dark?


----------



## avmjt

I'm having a very hard time finding any 135" Elite screens or 135" Elite screen material with gain. The largest I can find is 121". Does anyone know if Elite offers material with gain in anything near 135" 16:9? I'm talking about the materials like Power Gain or the new Starbright. All I can find in 135" is the CineWhite.


----------



## WormInfested

I found the Cinetension 2 CineGrey screen 106" for 534 at one place and was wondering if that's the normal price for it or not. i'm still pondering on my first projector. subject to wife approval of course. my walls are med dark grey i think semi gloss but doesn't look glossy and the ceiling is matte white. it's not a dedicated room but gets to full black on night which is when i'd be watching stuff. i'm looking at the panny ae4000. not sure when i'd get it. i saw the vid clip from the above post on the cinetension screen and man totally smooth coming down from the casing. not sure on the beige walls though but anyways. is the grey screen with the 1.0 gain be a good choice? and is the panny bright enough for it?


----------



## avmjt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WormInfested* /forum/post/17518405
> 
> 
> I found the Cinetension 2 CineGrey screen 106" for 534 at one place and was wondering if that's the normal price for it or not. i'm still pondering on my first projector. subject to wife approval of course. my walls are med dark grey i think semi gloss but doesn't look glossy and the ceiling is matte white. it's not a dedicated room but gets to full black on night which is when i'd be watching stuff. i'm looking at the panny ae4000. not sure when i'd get it. i saw the vid clip from the above post on the cinetension screen and man totally smooth coming down from the casing. not sure on the beige walls though but anyways. is the grey screen with the 1.0 gain be a good choice? and is the panny bright enough for it?



I've seen the difference between having a gray screen to compensate for light walls versus a white screen with dark walls, and all I can say is it is a world of difference. If you already have medium dark gray, definitely go with a white screen. Even if you go with a gray screen, that screen size is plenty small enough to not be concerned with lack of brightness, but I'd still go with a white screen. Here's something you really need to consider that will make a huge difference... find a way to darken the ceiling at least near the screen. If you can't paint the ceiling, consider mounting black acoustic panels.


With each step I took toward the ideal setup, I was amazed at the difference, and somewhere along the way I realized that compromise is not justifiable when you can see how much of an improvement that each step toward the ideal setup makes. It's one thing when people walk out of your room after watching for a bit and say "wow that's kinda neat", but it's entirely different when they are completely speechless and so mesmerized that they don't even know what the heck to say. Seeing that bewildered look on people's faces makes all of the work completely worth it.


----------



## WormInfested

white seems to be better than the grey in the pop factor. i'm sure if i went grey the smaller the better for brightness. at 106 white would be better. i'd just have to shut off my lizards halogens off. he is in the living room behind my sub left to the couch.


----------



## anson

This weekend I mounted my CineTension 2 106" (w/ CineWhite material) to go with my Panny 4K and I must say I really, really like the combination. My room has mid to dark tan walls and high (14'+) ceiling and is definitely not a "bat cave." With the projector in Normal color mode and some light control the daytime NFL games were very, very enjoyable. In the evening for Pats/Colts with full light control, Normal mode was too bright for my eyes, ended up turning on a ceiling light since folks were moving around the room rather than stepping down to a less bright mode, and even with the light on the pop from the HD image was most definitely present. For movies, changing to the Panny's Color 1 or Cinema 1 mode yields a more color-accurate, wonderful image at just the right brightness for me. Panny's bulb is in normal mode, not the eco mode that I find mutes the colors too much my tastes.


I found mounting the CT 2 a fairly easy task with the help of one person. This is certainly not a task for one unless you're strong (and patient) enough to attempt it. My screen came with four remotes (RF, IR, wall-mount, universal). I tested both the RF and IR and they both worked well. FYI, the power cable is on the left and the IR receiver is mounted in the frame.


My CT2 came with a 24" drop (the E24 model) that I was easily able to dial to a 17" drop for my installation. The instructions on the web site for making this adjustment are very clear except for the fact that the two pictures for adjusting drop are swapped (the text is correct, ignore the direction arrows in the pictures). With the screen in the down position, the tension out of the box seemed a bit loose on both sides so I simply gave each side two twists for workable tension. Note that the tension gives as the screen rolls up but tightens again once down.


Overall, I'm very pleased with the CT2 screen and would recommend it to anyone in the market for an electric screen. Elite also has been very helpful in answering my pre-purchase questions before sending me off to a reseller for the actual purchase.


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avmjt* /forum/post/17520426
> 
> 
> here's something you really need to consider that will make a huge difference... Find a way to darken the ceiling at least near the screen. If you can't paint the ceiling, consider mounting black acoustic panels.
> 
> 
> With each step i took toward the ideal setup, i was amazed at the difference, and somewhere along the way i realized that compromise is not justifiable when you can see how much of an improvement that each step toward the ideal setup makes. It's one thing when people walk out of your room after watching for a bit and say "wow that's kinda neat", but it's entirely different when they are completely speechless and so mesmerized that they don't even know what the heck to say. Seeing that bewildered look on people's faces makes all of the work completely worth it.




+1


----------



## Girardian

Does anyone know where to get the 2.35:1 Cinetension screens at a good price? I don't see them at ProjectorPeople, VisaulApex, or the "usual suspects."


----------



## Samaritano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Girardian* /forum/post/17561011
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the 2.35:1 Cinetension screens at a good price? I don't see them at ProjectorPeople, VisaulApex, or the "usual suspects."



Have you tried Amazon?


----------



## joker57676

I've asked this question in the Epson 8100 thread, but maybe here is the better spot to get an answer. I will be getting the Epson 8100 after Christmas and am currently doing research on what all I will need to complete my room.


My room in 100% light controlled but it has white walls and ceiling. Due to my soon to be wife objecting to me painting the room dark, I do not think that will be happening. I figure I am going to go with an Elite EZ Frame but am finding conflicting info about whether I should go with gray or white. Can anyone render an opinion about this? I would venture to say my usage will be an even split between sports, movies, and gaming.


Thank you in advance.


Mark


----------



## Girardian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samaritano* /forum/post/17561147
> 
> 
> Have you tried Amazon?



Yes, but no 2.35:1 screens are offered. I prefer to patronize a sponsor of AV SF as well.


----------



## Mike Lang

Give the AV Science guys a call. I know they deal with some of the Elite screens...
http://www.avscience.com/index.php?o...ory&Itemid=129


----------



## veekay

Has anyone with the Cinetension 2 and the PowerGain material had any problems with seeing "lines" down the middle of the screen? I am on my first replacement and the issues are even worse than on the original screen.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veekay* /forum/post/17565178
> 
> 
> Has anyone with the Cinetension 2 and the PowerGain material had any problems with seeing "lines" down the middle of the screen? I am on my first replacement and the issues are even worse than on the original screen.



I had an ezFrame, which I bought Powergain fabric for. It took 3 Powergain screens before I got one that was acceptable. Check out the links in my sig for more info.


----------



## veekay

Chad - I actually now remember seeing your thread when I first got my screen and the pictures you posted are exactly how mine looks. With the last replacement did you ever get a picture to compare to the others? This is getting to be a real pain having take this thing down for replacements considering the height and weight.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samaritano* /forum/post/17561147
> 
> 
> Have you tried Amazon?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Girardian* /forum/post/17565077
> 
> 
> Yes, but no 2.35:1 screens are offered. I prefer to patronize a sponsor of AV SF as well.




What about this one?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...CGV8S&v=glance 


Is anyone familiar with the Osprey Dual Format Screens?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gskinusa* /forum/post/17406650
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just received Elite Cinetension 2 AcousticPro 106" screen. It looks better than I expected. The picture quality is really good and the screen up and down movement is impressive. Though there is noise of the motor I would not call that as distracting. I have 2 problems with that as of now:
> 
> 1. The right bottom corner has a few vertical waves but when I contacted Elite they said as it is new I need to let it down for 48hrs and it should fix itself, if its not then I should contact them so they can send me the email of how to adjust the tension rod. I think I should be ok with this one.
> 
> 2. The second problem is that as this the AcousticPro 1080p screen the projector light does pass through it. I do not believe its affecting the image on the screen anyway but I can see the light on the back wall. So the problem i am facing is the distraction that causes while watching. I have enquired with Elite and their answer is that the model I bought does not come with the black back drop. I was surprised about it as the material is 1080p and that have holes in it but they did not make the backdrop standard. Anyway I am still following up on this problem to get a resolution.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps some one.



I have a few questions...

Where did you get the screen?

Do they have an option to get it with the black back drop?

What projector are you using?


Thanks,


----------



## zeinoonm

Hi guys,

I am gonna buy a Cinetension2 cinewhite 106 inch with 24 inch black drop.

I am going to use it with a Epson 8500UB in my living room (9foot ceiling, off white walls, white ceiling). I need some advice about installing it. It has to be attached to the ceiling in order to drop in front of my tv. The problem is i am renting and i have no idea if the ceiling can hold it or how to install it.

N.B: Apartment complex is relatively new, 6 yrs old


----------



## Fabricator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeinoonm* /forum/post/17580271
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> It has to be attached to the ceiling in order to drop in front of my tv. The problem is i am renting and i have no idea if the ceiling can hold it or how to install it.
> 
> N.B: Apartment complex is relatively new, 6 yrs old



flexi-core ? it can be drilled. truss, just drill and J hook. or you can use heavy duty shelf brackets on the wall.


----------



## zeinoonm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabricator* /forum/post/17580994
> 
> 
> flexi-core ? it can be drilled. truss, just drill and J hook. or you can use heavy duty shelf brackets on the wall.



How do i know what type it is?

I have been told by a friend that i should buy a stud sensor and try to find the "beams" in the ceiling and attach the screen to them.

Any ideas? i'd appreciate your help.


----------



## drail14me

We're getting a projector for Christmas so I'm looking at my first screen to go with it.


I like the size and price of the Elite 150" manual pull down screen on Amazon.com for $199. This screen will be up and out of the way except when in use. I've read posts and complaints on here about waves in this screen. What experience has anyone had with this screen? If I added weights when in use, would that help the waves?


As an alternative, would it be better to get a fixed frame screen and mount it to the ceiling with hinges so that I could pull it up when not in use?


Thanks for any help for this newbe!!


Dennis


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veekay* /forum/post/17570841
> 
> 
> Chad - I actually now remember seeing your thread when I first got my screen and the pictures you posted are exactly how mine looks. With the last replacement did you ever get a picture to compare to the others? This is getting to be a real pain having take this thing down for replacements considering the height and weight.



Sorry for the delay getting back....was in the hospital getting my appendix out. Anyway, my 3rd PowerGain screen was overall the best of the 3 especially because it didn't have the vertical lines, but at the same time the surface was more visible than screen #2.


Once I got a High Power screen, I completely moved on from the Powergain fabric. I have thought about trying to fit the High Power fabric into my ezFrame, but never have. For now, my ezFrame is in storage and I've continued to use my Model B pulldown High Power screen. BTW, I can totally relate to replacing screen material in the ezFrame getting tiring and annoying.


----------



## nickwin

Looking for some opinions on Elite SilverGrey screen material. I am looking to purchase my first screen, and it will be used with a H31. Its going to be used in a really small room, so I need something 76-84". Am I correct in assuming that the projected image will be plenty bright at that size with a grey screen, or would I be better off with a white screen?


How much brightness is really lost with a grey screen vs a white one? Is it a measurable amount in foot-lamberts?


----------



## bocondo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drail14me* /forum/post/17600359
> 
> 
> We're getting a projector for Christmas so I'm looking at my first screen to go with it.
> 
> 
> I like the size and price of the Elite 150" manual pull down screen on Amazon.com for $199. This screen will be up and out of the way except when in use. I've read posts and complaints on here about waves in this screen. What experience has anyone had with this screen? If I added weights when in use, would that help the waves?
> 
> 
> As an alternative, would it be better to get a fixed frame screen and mount it to the ceiling with hinges so that I could pull it up when not in use?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help for this newbe!!
> 
> 
> Dennis



I am also looking at similar manual pull down screens, I like the pricing on buy.com instead. Here are the models I am looking at...

M135XWH

M135UWH

Has anyone owned these screen and know how good are they? I know they are not as good as Cinewhite or other, but this one fits in budget. Any opinion on these screens is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## zeinoonm

Hi guys,

Finally i ordered my Cinetension 2 106 inch with 24 inch black drop. It will be used with a Epson 8500!!

2 questions for those of you in the know:

1: Will the Harmony One remote work with this screen?

2: Do i bother get the free projector mount from Elite. They have a mail in rebate for a free mount, but it will cost me $18 in shipping. If it won't fit my Epson 8500 i don't think i'll bother.


----------



## veekay

Forget the mount, it isn't even worth the shipping price - I wish I had passed on it. HOne will work fine with the screen


----------



## rgathright

Does Elite have anything that compares to the High Power gain of the Da-Lite screens?


----------



## K.J.E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgathright* /forum/post/17702254
> 
> 
> Does Elite have anything that compares to the High Power gain of the Da-Lite screens?



They have the PowerGain with a 1,8 gain and also the StarBright 4 with 4.0 gain. Both seem to have some ambient light rejection capabilities.


PowerGain: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=23&lang=en 


StarBright 4: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=23&lang=en


----------



## rprice54

Anyone know where I can get a cinetension2 110" screen? I googled it, but didn't find any dealers I am familiar with, and I want to get it from a reputable source. Amazon/Proj People/visual Apex all carry the 106" and the 120"


Trying to squeeze every bit of screen size for my room. 120 won't fit.


----------



## rprice54

okay, found the 110 screen. I have another question- anyone know how to wire the 12V trigger on elite screens? The 12 trigger from my projector is a 3.5 mm mini-jack, the screen apparently uses an RJ45 port. Anyone tried to wire this kind of connection up before?


----------



## anson

My screen came with a short trigger cable that has a RJ45 plug on one end and two bare wires on the other. With this you should be able to attach a trigger cable with a mini-plug on the the other end.


I've read of a remote wireless trigger for the screen that could also be an option if you don't want to hard wire but I have no experience with that product.


----------



## hdtv00

So you have to buy another product it won't be all ready to go out of the box huh. I was wondering this very same thing.


----------



## anson

Did a bit more research. If you do a google search for Elite ZSP-TR01 you will see the remote trigger product. It's really just a version of the RF remote with a wire that connects to a trigger, be it on a projector or whatever. Interesting approach that does not require any additional attachments to the screen.


----------



## rsemrau

DO NOT purchase one of these screens. At ANY price.


Waves - Edge curl - You name it. It has it all.



Maybe I can cut it out and make a fixed frame from it.


----------



## anson

Yikes. I can at least testify that a tensioned Elite screen does not show these effects, as one would expect...


----------



## LightninSVT

Ordered my 100" Elite Fixed Frame cinewhite screen on monday. Still not a word or tracking number from Projector People... starting to get a little discouraged here.


----------



## padgettl

I'm looking for some suggestions. I have room on my wall for a 110" screen, so I was thinking about going w/ the the Ezframe. Is it worth $90 more over a 106" Visual Apex screen? They both seem nice, just wondering if it is worth it to go to the 110". Please help!!! PS- I have an ceiling mounted Epson 8100 w/ some ambient light.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## hdtv00

Just great adjusting my new AE4000 makes my damn elite screen go up and down like a yo-yo.....GRRRRRRR. Anything to be done about that crap.


----------



## anson

That happened to me once but hasn't been an issue since. Pressing down arrow on my Oppo remote once brought the screen down as well, but hasn't happened again. I looked through the AE4000 guide but could not find a way to choose a different remote set...


----------



## bigdaddyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedopa* /forum/post/15625299
> 
> 
> I just installed my epson 6500 and I also went with the elite 120 16:9. I have my projector around 12.5 feet away and it looks awesome!!!!. This is my first projector and i can't believe how great it looks! It even looks good with the lights on. Good Luck!




Can someone explain something to me. When I type in Espon 6500 as above into the projection calculator on elitescreens/projectorcentral's websites, at a 12.5 throw, it says the screen diagonal is 59". How does one then fill a 120 16:9 screen?


Thanks


----------



## curlyjive

Does anyone have a Elite Vmax2 series screen? Are you happy with it? Is it wrinkle free, and free of waves?


----------



## zeinoonm

Installed my Cinetension2 106" screen a couple days ago. When i lowered the screen the tension strings were, well not tensioned. So i pulled the knob and tensioned them on both sides. Now if i look at the screen the white area has no waves. The black border on the sides though, is a bit curved to the inside (towards me when i am looking at the screen).


Is this normal? When do u know you have applied enough tension? EliteScreens specifically warns about applying to much tension and losing your warranty!!


Any ideas form people who have tensioned screens?


----------



## Mike Lang

I've had my Cinetension2 106" for years and have never adjusted the tension after the first day. The black area has a bit of curl, but has no effect on the picture.


----------



## kicks

Looking to order an Elite screen soon, looking at the Spectrum at 100" I will be using a Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector. It it likely to be a temporary screen at least for the next 6 months. Is there anything thing else that can compete around that price range?


----------



## kicks

Does anybody have an electric elite screen other than the tension screen, are there lines, or waves on the screen? If so how long did it take for them to show?


----------



## zeinoonm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/17859834
> 
> 
> Does anybody have an electric elite screen other than the tension screen, are there lines, or waves on the screen? If so how long did it take for them to show?



i have a Cinetension2. but from what i've heard from more than one user on this forum, non-tensioned screens tend to have waves almost always.


----------



## zeinoonm

On another note,

my 106" Cinetension2 drops like 0.5 inches lower on the right side. the casing is level (as checked by a bubble level). Is there anything to be done? I know i can return it, but it is such a hassle to get it down, pack it, ship it, etc....


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeinoonm* /forum/post/17860031
> 
> 
> i have a Cinetension2. but from what i've heard from more than one user on this forum, non-tensioned screens tend to have waves almost always.



compared to a non tension screen, are possible waves on a tension screen less in number, frequent or less noticeable. I mean if the waves can be just as bad as a normal electric screen the tension mechanism is useless.


----------



## jjwomack5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/17859834
> 
> 
> Does anybody have an electric elite screen other than the tension screen, are there lines, or waves on the screen? If so how long did it take for them to show?



I have a 100" VMAX. I bought it back in 2005. It has developed some waves and the black edge border is fraying. Been a good screen, I don't think there's anyway to avoid the waves over time on a non-tensioned screen. Motor has worked great. Picture has always been good,, no complaints, but this has been my only screen.


The main reason I was on this thread was because I'm considering replacing it with a 106" tensioned screen.


----------



## curlyjive

I ordered a vmax2 100", but then quickly changed my order to the Home2 version. I had not looked closely at it before, but it has a fiberglass backed screen which is supposed to keep it flatter. It also has a better motor and floating mounts. So I hope this will stay flatter then the vmax2.


Anyone else have experience with the Home2 series?


----------



## Mike Lang

I had a Home2 that was replaced under warranty due to waves. They were out of the Home2 and upgraded me to the Cinetension2.


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/17882499
> 
> 
> I had a Home2 that was replaced under warranty due to waves. They were out of the Home2 and upgraded me to the Cinetension2.



How long before the waves developed?


----------



## Mike Lang

Several months.


----------



## rprice54

I'm having problems with my cinetension 2. the first came with a about an inch of uneveness- the right side is higher than the left. It didn't hang straight and the tension tabs curl backwards on the right.


so they ship me a replacement, nice and straight, but the motor sounds like it's flopping around with each rotation. one good clunk per rotation of the bar.


now they want me to swap the motors between the two units.


getting frustrated.


the screen itself is nice and flat, and the image is bright.


anyone else had these kind of problems?


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/17882499
> 
> 
> I had a Home2 that was replaced under warranty due to waves. They were out of the Home2 and upgraded me to the Cinetension2.



Wow, that was sweet deal! Did you leave the screen down alot, or retract it after each use? Did you feel the fiberglass backing helped at, versus the vmax?


----------



## Mike Lang

I retracted it after each use. I honestly never paid any attention to the back. The Cintension has been perfect ever since.


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/17884227
> 
> 
> I retracted it after each use. I honestly never paid any attention to the back. The Cintension has been perfect ever since.



Well here's to hoping that if I find myself it that situation, I can get upgraded too







Did you have to ask, or did they just offer to upgrade you. Lucky they didn't make you wait until they had more home2's available! Is it just my eyes or does the tension screen have slightly arched sides....obviously the masking is arched intentionally, but it almost looks like that pulls the white viewing area into a slight arch as well. It appears that way on the elite site as well, so I wonder if it is an optical illusion.


Nice setup BTW. I will be dropping my screen down in front of a 61" DLP. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Sornom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/17882499
> 
> 
> I had a Home2 that was replaced under warranty due to waves. They were out of the Home2 and upgraded me to the Cinetension2.



I'm adding a projector to my set up and I was planning on getting the Cinetension 92" screen. I have dual needs for it, I plan to use it for movies (controlled lighting in the nighttime, moderate ambient light in the daytime) and sports events (where ambient light is necessary). I have an Epson HC 8100 and plan on 11-13' throw. I dont know if I should get the Cinegrey, Powergain, or Cinewhite. Any recommendations on which one would be the best fit for what I need?


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curlyjive* /forum/post/17885616
> 
> 
> Well here's to hoping that if I find myself it that situation, I can get upgraded too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to ask, or did they just offer to upgrade you. Lucky they didn't make you wait until they had more home2's available! Is it just my eyes or does the tension screen have slightly arched sides....obviously the masking is arched intentionally, but it almost looks like that pulls the white viewing area into a slight arch as well. It appears that way on the elite site as well, so I wonder if it is an optical illusion.
> 
> 
> Nice setup BTW. I will be dropping my screen down in front of a 61" DLP. Best of both worlds!



I didn't ask, they just did it. But they also knew I was with AVS.









The curve is only in the mask, that's an illusion.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sornom* /forum/post/17887029
> 
> 
> I'm adding a projector to my set up and I was planning on getting the Cinetension 92" screen. I have dual needs for it, I plan to use it for movies (controlled lighting in the nighttime, moderate ambient light in the daytime) and sports events (where ambient light is necessary). I have an Epson HC 8100 and plan on 11-13' throw. I dont know if I should get the Cinegrey, Powergain, or Cinewhite. Any recommendations on which one would be the best fit for what I need?



I have total control over ambient light so the Cinewhite was all I needed. I can't speak for their other materials.


----------



## TDL

Here's my screen I just got. Please let me know if I have a defective screen or if this is within spec. (according to the sales lady). Please advise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mike Lang

Definately defective!


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TDL* /forum/post/17908981
> 
> 
> Here's my screen I just got. Please let me know if I have a defective screen or if this is within spec. (according to the sales lady). Please advise. Thank you in advance.



I would not accept that and would fight them for a replacement or even an upgrade if they all do that. Especially the pic of the bottom edge. How they can say that is acceptable is beyond me. I realize the vmax is a budget screen, but that doesn't excuse absolute crap like that.


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TDL* /forum/post/17908981
> 
> 
> Here's my screen I just got. Please let me know if I have a defective screen or if this is within spec. (according to the sales lady). Please advise. Thank you in advance.



Man that looks like poo. There's no way you should have to keep a screen that looks like that. It's definitely defective.


----------



## rprice54

Sigh. QC issues clearly with Elite. I had a crooked cinetension, the replacement had a noisy clanking sound. Instead of fooling with a third, I justswapped the motors. If the next up tensioned screen wasn't double the cost I would have asked for a refund.


----------



## TDL

That's what I thought too. I am waiting to hear back from the dealer. They are contacting Elite. I am hoping I'll get a replacement or if I can upgrade to a tensioned one.


----------



## youthman

Defective for sure.


----------



## TDL

Update - Elite deemed it as defective so it's going back. I also upgraded to the Cinetension 2 series. Hopefully, I'll have no issues and just be able to enjoy it. Thank you all for the quick replies.


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TDL* /forum/post/17923463
> 
> 
> Update - Elite deemed it as defective so it's going back. I also upgraded to the Cinetension 2 series. Hopefully, I'll have no issues and just be able to enjoy it. Thank you all for the quick replies.



Did you originally buy it from them? IF not, how did they work out the upgrade cost?


I have a home2 on order. It is the best fit for my space as the cinetension might not fit. However, if the home2 proves to be problematic with wrinkles and waves, I would probably ask Elite if I could upgrade.....just don't know how they would work that since I purchased the screen from PP.


----------



## TDL

I did not buy it from them. I bought it from a local dealer. They just gave me fulll credit for the refund and I paid the difference on the better screen.


----------



## curlyjive

Well,


My home2 is waiting for me when I get home. Any advice on mounting this so that it will be as perpendicular to where the projector will be as possible? I don't know if I can trust measuring from my back wall out. There is a joist right where I need it to be clear the TV, so I only have a limited amount of play, but I want to make sure it will be straight so when I hang the PJ the image will be square.


Keep in mind, I will have lens shift to work with, so the most critical point is just making sure they are both physically perpendicular. Any vertical or horizontal offset will be lens shifted. (not much will be needed).


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey Guys,


If anyone is interested, I did a video on how to decrease the drop on the Elite Screens Cinetension2 screens. Hope this helps someone.





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">PG9iamVjdCB3aWR0aD0iNTYwIiBoZWlnaHQ9IjM0MCI+PHBhcmFtIG5hbWU9Im1vdmllIiB2YWx1ZT0iaHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3V0dWJlLmNvbS92L2p0QUI4UmFfMkNvJmFtcDtobD1lbl9VUyZhbXA7ZnM9MSZhbXA7Ij48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd0Z1bGxTY3JlZW4iIHZhbHVlPSJ0cnVlIj48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2VzcyIgdmFsdWU9ImFsd2F5cyI+PC9wYXJhbT48ZW1iZWQgc3JjPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3YvanRBQjhSYV8yQ28mYW1wO2hsPWVuX1VTJmFtcDtmcz0xJmFtcDsiIHR5cGU9ImFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3gtc2hvY2t3YXZlLWZsYXNoIiBhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2Vzcz0iYWx3YXlzIiBhbGxvd2Z1bGxzY3JlZW49InRydWUiIHdpZHRoPSI1NjAiIGhlaWdodD0iMzQwIj48L2VtYmVkPjwvb2JqZWN0Pg==&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click PG9iamVjdCB3aWR0aD0iNTYwIiBoZWlnaHQ9IjM0MCI+PHBhcmFtIG5hbWU9Im1vdmllIiB2YWx1ZT0iaHR0cDovL3d3dy55b3V0dWJlLmNvbS92L2p0QUI4UmFfMkNvJmFtcDtobD1lbl9VUyZhbXA7ZnM9MSZhbXA7Ij48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd0Z1bGxTY3JlZW4iIHZhbHVlPSJ0cnVlIj48L3BhcmFtPjxwYXJhbSBuYW1lPSJhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2VzcyIgdmFsdWU9ImFsd2F5cyI+PC9wYXJhbT48ZW1iZWQgc3JjPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3YvanRBQjhSYV8yQ28mYW1wO2hsPWVuX1VTJmFtcDtmcz0xJmFtcDsiIHR5cGU9ImFwcGxpY2F0aW9uL3gtc2hvY2t3YXZlLWZsYXNoIiBhbGxvd3NjcmlwdGFjY2Vzcz0iYWx3YXlzIiBhbGxvd2Z1bGxzY3JlZW49InRydWUiIHdpZHRoPSI1NjAiIGhlaWdodD0iMzQwIj48L2VtYmVkPjwvb2JqZWN0Pg==" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## curlyjive

Well, my home2 was a mess on arrival. The packaging was fine and everything looked in great condition. Got it hung from the ceiling dropped it down and...



wrinkles, warping, and waves....OH MY.


So I too am now upgrading to the Cinetension2. PP was very good about handling the exchange.


I guess I would urge the same caution as others have iterated. If you buy an Elite motorized screen, be prepared for wavy surface. Just spend the extra to get the tensioned screen if you can.


Here's to hoping the Cinetension will the last stop or me!


Also, apparently Elite may not want the whole screen back....maybe just part of the fabric. I am waiting on final word on that, but anyone else who has done an exchange have to ship back only part of the screen....or did you have to send back the whole thing? Return shipping is on Elite, but I' love not to have to pack the whole thing and haul it to FEDEX or UPS!


----------



## fsullivan3

Am just starting my home theater with an Epson 8100. I had a 120" screen to buy, and shopped around quite a bit. In the end, I decided to go cheap on the screen now and do a DIY 2.35:1 later. I bought the Elite M120UWH2 manual pulldown for about $115.


It arrived via Fedex in 3 days, I hung it last night in about 20 minutes, and it looks great. Couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Sornom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsullivan3* /forum/post/17971000
> 
> 
> Am just starting my home theater with an Epson 8100. I had a 120" screen to buy, and shopped around quite a bit. In the end, I decided to go cheap on the screen now and do a DIY 2.35:1 later. I bought the Elite M120UWH2 manual pulldown for about $115.
> 
> 
> It arrived via Fedex in 3 days, I hung it last night in about 20 minutes, and it looks great. Couldn't be happier with my decision.



I bought the same projector for my new HT; however i'm still working on setting up all the components. Just curious how does the projector perform with ambient light on your Matte white screen?


----------



## rprice54

My Cinewhite screen (cinetension2 version of matte white) does great with some lights on, Epson 8500 pj btw. even better with lights off.


it does seem to crush the whites a bit, but I haven't calibrated yet, need to paint first.


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rprice54* /forum/post/17972100
> 
> 
> My Cinewhite screen (cinetension2 version of matte white) does great with some lights on, Epson 8500 pj btw. even better with lights off.
> 
> 
> it does seem to crush the whites a bit, but I haven't calibrated yet, need to paint first.



On your 8500, try turning super white on. on my 8100, leaving it off seems to crush whites at the end of the grayscale ramp.


----------



## rprice54

I'll give it shot, thanks.


----------



## fsullivan3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sornom* /forum/post/17972057
> 
> 
> I bought the same projector for my new HT; however i'm still working on setting up all the components. Just curious how does the projector perform with ambient light on your Matte white screen?



I'm working on all the components as well. I have not even played with the image settings on the 8100, so I can't give you a good opinion, yet.


----------



## TDL

I was just asked to cut out a 10" x 10" center piece of the screen and return it with all the remotes. I got the Cinetension 2 and I love it. Should have just gone that route to begin with. Only thing to note, the casing is about 3 time bigger then the home2.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curlyjive* /forum/post/17956683
> 
> 
> Well, my home2 was a mess on arrival. The packaging was fine and everything looked in great condition. Got it hung from the ceiling dropped it down and...
> 
> 
> 
> wrinkles, warping, and waves....OH MY.
> 
> 
> So I too am now upgrading to the Cinetension2. PP was very good about handling the exchange.
> 
> 
> I guess I would urge the same caution as others have iterated. If you buy an Elite motorized screen, be prepared for wavy surface. Just spend the extra to get the tensioned screen if you can.
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping the Cinetension will the last stop or me!
> 
> 
> Also, apparently Elite may not want the whole screen back....maybe just part of the fabric. I am waiting on final word on that, but anyone else who has done an exchange have to ship back only part of the screen....or did you have to send back the whole thing? Return shipping is on Elite, but I' love not to have to pack the whole thing and haul it to FEDEX or UPS!


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TDL* /forum/post/18011562
> 
> 
> I was just asked to cut out a 10" x 10" center piece of the screen and return it with all the remotes. I got the Cinetension 2 and I love it. Should have just gone that route to begin with. Only thing to note, the casing is about 3 time bigger then the home2.



Got my cinetension yesterday and it is a beast! I to go out and get some lag bolts because it only came with 4 masonry screws. It is pretty flat, just a tiny wrinkle in the bottom right corner. I played with the tension a bit and was able to virtually eliminate it. It does seem that the top masking is not completely even, as if it slopes up slightly towards the right top corner. But I think I am done with exchanges. Anyone else's do that?


Hopefully they just want a piece of the old screen back.


3 Questions.


1) Have any of ou adjusted your tension? I have mine set to where the cords are not super tight, nor lose.....seemed like a god in between point but I wonder why Elite does not recommend adjusting the tension.


2) I accidentally adjusted my top drop ( how far up the bottom bar retracts into the case wen closed. So I had to go memory and pictures to reset it. I have mine set so that the bottom of the tension knob is still visible from the side of the casing. I didn't want to retract it to far. How are your set? Pictures would be great if you have them


3) Do you let the image run slightly (maybe 1/8") over into the black masking? Or are most of you getting your image perfectly withing the screen area with no spillover?


----------



## curlyjive

Well, no wonder I had trouble with overspill. The screen is not cut properly. One side is 48.5" the other is the correct 49" The width is also off at 87.5" The top masking varies about 3/8" from one side to the other. That is why I am having issues. Going to try and return it.


----------



## Darth Indy

I was leaning heavily in getting a cinetension 2 but all the talks of material not properly sized, one sized lower than other, etc. have really been scaring me off. I might go with a focupix instead.


----------



## curlyjive

Well here is Elite story so that you may weight this before making a purchase.


I started out looked for a motorized screen for my Epson 8100. Elite made the most economical sense. First I looked at the VMax2 but saw all the problems people had with waves, wrinkles, ect. So I ordered at the home2 series, which advertises a fiberglass backing to keep it flat. It was anything but flat. In an earlier post in this thread are attached pictures of that mess.


So I returned it for a cinetension, having gone up to $750 and over my original planned budget by almost $500. But I figured if it's flat, it will be worth it down the road.


My cinetension arrived and It looked pretty good, very flat with only a small wrinkle in the bottom right that would even out after about 5 minutes. All seemed well until I tried to center an image on it. I tried everything but I just could not get it to fill the screen without over-spill. I decided to measure the screen and found the dimensions to be incorrect. 48.5" high on one side closer to 49 on the other and the width was 87.5". There was also a slight skew due to a 1/8" error in the masking across the top. (A 100" diagonal screen is 49" by 87")


So I contacted the reseller who not only agreed to exchange it without charging me for the immediate shipping of a new screen before the old one was returned....But they even went so far as to conference Elite into out conversation. Elite was going to pull out some screens from the warehouse, measure and check them to assure it was right, and then ship it to me.


Well I got the "checked" screen and it was even worse. Now the dimensions were correct, but there were horizontal stripes running across the screen. They were about 3" thick each and spaced evenly at about every 5 inches, 5 total. They were actually indentations pressed into the material. It looks like impressions from the roller stretching the material too tightly. That would explain why the stripes run the entire width and are so evenly spaced and the same exact thickness each.


How in the world they didn't see this is beyond me. I decided I will keep the original cinetension. At least it is flat. I can over shoot the image just a bit and live with that. I can't fault the reseller, they went the extra mile to make it right. I can only say that buying an elite motorized screen is risky. But it's a tough place to be because the price difference between there tensioned screens and models from Draper and Da-lite are huge. Those cost more than my PJ. While Elite may be an economical solution, $750 is NOT cheap, nor is it an excuse for such poor quality control....especially since they were supposed to have double checked this one.


Just info for those considering Elite


----------



## rprice54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curlyjive* /forum/post/17973964
> 
> 
> On your 8500, try turning super white on. on my 8100, leaving it off seems to crush whites at the end of the grayscale ramp.



Thanks for the tip, that did the trick.


My masking is still not perfect on the replacement screen, but better. I'm not willing to spend double price to get a better masking job. I quickly forget about it and get immersed in the movie, I only notice when I look for it in the bottom right corner.


----------



## curlyjive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rprice54* /forum/post/18094326
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, that did the trick.
> 
> 
> My masking is still not perfect on the replacement screen, but better. I'm not willing to spend double price to get a better masking job. I quickly forget about it and get immersed in the movie, I only notice when I look for it in the bottom right corner.



At least your replacement was better! See experience above!


Glad that setting helped....I know I needed to make that change to avoid clipping.


----------



## curlyjive

Have any of you adjusted the tension on your screens? How tight were the cords from the factory? Mine were so loose as to seem completely useless, so I adjusted them a bit. Not super tight, just a bit taught, but so there is still some play in them.


Seems to be ok, but just wondering what others have done?


----------



## kicks

I considered Elite but after reading all about the issues I went with Focupix. I bought their Flexio line screen at 100" diagonal. The screen is great, here is are pics of it down. Only very subtle waves (you have to come really close to notice it) that came with the screen, since I've had it about 1 month now it hasn't developed any new waves.


----------



## Blue Rain

Nice..I'll be ordering from them in a few weeks. Still undecided which one out of 3. I know I'm going big and looking at the 135" . Hopefully I get a good one with no waves or marks.


Do you have the matte white and what gain if any ?


What's the size of your room ?


PS: I get such a kick out of the commercial that's on your TV...The one with the boy where he

says *" It's a piece of JUNK "* is hilarious and the expression on his face is the best. Great acting by them kids on all of them commercials.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18102241
> 
> 
> I considered Elite but after reading all about the issues I went with Focupix. I bought their Flexio line screen at 100" diagonal. The screen is great, here is are pics of it down. Only very subtle waves (you have to come really close to notice it) that came with the screen, since I've had it about 1 month now it hasn't developed any new waves.


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/18107703
> 
> 
> Nice..I'll be ordering from them in a few weeks. Still undecided which one out of 3. I know I'm going big and looking at the 135" . Hopefully I get a good one with no waves or marks.
> 
> 
> Do you have the matte white and what gain if any ?
> 
> 
> What's the size of your room ?



it's a matte white 1.3 gain screen. My room is about 20 X 22


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18107767
> 
> 
> it's a matte white 1.3 gain screen. My room is about 20 X 22



Great I'm also looking at the 1.3 gain but a much bigger size. You notice any hot spotting ?


WOW 20' by 22'..the wall where the screen is seems much smaller being that's a 100" screen.


How about a pic with the screen in use..might want to post it in the HDepot thread.


Thanks for your time


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/18107970
> 
> 
> Great I'm also looking at the 1.3 gain but a much bigger size. You notice any hot spotting ?
> 
> 
> WOW 20' by 22'..the wall where the screen is seems much smaller being that's a 100" screen.
> 
> 
> How about a pic with the screen in use..might want to post it in the HDepot thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time



1.) The noke where the screen is, measures to about 114 inches wide or 9.5ft. So I was limited by the screen I could fit into that space plus given my front speaker locations, I didn't want the screen dropping down in front of the speakers. I would have probably went with a 2:35:1 screen if the wall where the screen is was the same width as most of the room. Also the ceiling is only about 6ft 6inches high.


2.) I don't have my projector yet, I'm still trying to decide between the Epson 1080UB or Panasonic AE3000U. These are the projectors I can get given my budget.


I posted a little vid on youtube, it'll give you a better idea of how big the screen is compared to the room. It's pretty HUGE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH4W-Y_6sGk


----------



## Mike Lang

Is that video slowed down somehow or does it really take 45 seconds to lower that 100" screen?


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/18109553
> 
> 
> Is that video slowed down somehow or does it really take 45 seconds to lower that 100" screen?



Lol. Yea the screen is slow no doubt about it, but for the money it's a good value I think.


----------



## Mike Lang

I always thought my Elite 106" was a bit slow and just timed it at about 13 seconds.


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/18109679
> 
> 
> I always thought my Elite 106" was a bit slow and just timed it at about 13 seconds.



Yea I know Elite screen is faster, even though I believe both screens are made at the same factory or the same company. You would figure they would use the same motor. It doesn't bother me, I figure it give my future projector time to fully warmup before the screen fully drops. How has your cinetension screen held up? It was the screen I initially wanted to get but it was a bit too out of my budget at the time and I would have been pissed if I bought it at what was around $750 and if it would have had wrinkles or waves. In my mind if the screen has any waves then the tension doesn't work, and why am I paying extra to buy something that doesn't do what it's supposed to.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18109755
> 
> 
> How has your cinetension screen held up? It was the screen I initially wanted to get but it was a bit too out of my budget at the time and I would have been pissed if I bought it at what was around $750 and if it would have had wrinkles or waves.



No waves or any other issues after 2-3 years of use.


----------



## Blue Rain

I checked out your video and WOW it doesn't seem big to me. I'm going from a Mits HDTV 65" maybe that's why it looks not

too big to me. I'm going with the 135" or the 138" they have.


What size is the TV ?


If I was you I would have moved the screen forward out from the nook and went bigger . I would have built shelfs for the equipment/ TV and DVD's behind the screen.


Hey if your're happy that's all that matters










Go with the panny. Believe you me I researched my brains out on the same projectors and finally made up my mind to get the panny.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18109243
> 
> 
> 1.) The noke where the screen is, measures to about 114 inches wide or 9.5ft. So I was limited by the screen I could fit into that space plus given my front speaker locations, I didn't want the screen dropping down in front of the speakers. I would have probably went with a 2:35:1 screen if the wall where the screen is was the same width as most of the room. Also the ceiling is only about 6ft 6inches high.
> 
> 
> 2.) I don't have my projector yet, I'm still trying to decide between the Epson 1080UB or Panasonic AE3000U. These are the projectors I can get given my budget.
> 
> 
> I posted a little vid on youtube, it'll give you a better idea of how big the screen is compared to the room. It's pretty HUGE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH4W-Y_6sGk


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/18111209
> 
> 
> I checked out your video and WOW it doesn't seem big to me. I'm going from a Mits HDTV 65" maybe that's why it looks not
> 
> too big to me. I'm going with the 135" or the 138" they have.
> 
> 
> What size is the TV ?
> 
> 
> If I was you I would have moved the screen forward out from the nook and went bigger . I would have built shelfs for the equipment/ TV and DVD's behind the screen.
> 
> 
> Hey if your're happy that's all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the panny. Believe you me I researched my brains out on the same projectors and finally made up my mind to get the panny.



the tv in the video is a 56" DLP. My seating distance as it is already pretty close to the screen, it's like 10-12 ft from the screen. If I got a bigger screen I would be too close for the screen size. I can't move the chair back that much because my computer is like 2 feet behind the seating area.


me standing next to the screen i'm 5'7
 

and
 

then the distance from the screen to seating area.


----------



## rmml

i'm looking for opinions of elite's prime vision 120" at screen.

the cloth looks like the smx at screen...


----------



## kicks

The Panny is very hard to find these days for what I'm willing to spend. The one I hoped to buy sold a couple days ago.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18112404
> 
> 
> The Panny is very hard to find these days for what I'm willing to spend. The one I hoped to buy sold a couple days ago.



A few here claim to have it in stock now.


Give them a call.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Pana...00U-prices.htm


----------



## Blue Rain

Hahaha I didn't notice you in the pic the first time I viewed this post LOL


Yeah it's big but not WOW POW to ME.


Enjoy and thanks for the pictures











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18111827
> 
> 
> the tv in the video is a 56" DLP. My seating distance as it is already pretty close to the screen, it's like 10-12 ft from the screen. If I got a bigger screen I would be too close for the screen size. I can't move the chair back that much because my computer is like 2 feet behind the seating area.
> 
> 
> me standing next to the screen i'm 5'7
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> then the distance from the screen to seating area.


----------



## JosephF

I'm thinking of getting a Cinema235 screen in CineWhite. I will be using it with an RS2 and have complete light control.


Any comments, suggestions, recommendations, etc.










Thanks


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JosephF* /forum/post/18140918
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Cinema235 screen in CineWhite. I will be using it with an RS2 and have complete light control.
> 
> 
> Any comments, suggestions, recommendations, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have the 103" Cenema235 and I'm very pleased with it. You can see photos of it in my build thread.


----------



## wutha2001

Is elitescreens still in business? Their website is down, and I called their cerritos, ca number. You just get a voicemail that only repeats the number dialed and doesn't identify the company.


----------



## rprice54

EVERYBODY PANIC!!!!


J/K. Seriously, boy I hope not- should I be glad I was able to get a cheap screen before they folded or bummed I may not get any more support...?


I do have some spare parts from the screen I had to dismantle at least...


----------



## glange

I just got a tracking number for a warranty replacement screen last week. Try calling them at this number:

(562) 483-8198


BTW - Elite was great about the screen replacement - I was having a problem with the unit making a buzzing/humming noise and Elite immediately offered to send out a new screen once i returned a couple pieces of the old one. I'm very pleased.


----------



## rprice54

I'll second that, I had to go through some hassles with my two screens, but at least they were nice about it.


----------



## Mike Lang

 http://www.elitescreens.com/ 


Working for me...


----------



## NicksHitachi

Anyone using the AcousticPro 1080? I am looking for impressions on the screen appearance.


I know its not as smooth as a non AT screen but I am curious if the screen "pores" detract from image performance at say 13-15 ft?


----------



## moovinfast

Ive been looking at the M150UWH2. For under $200 I think I might try it. Any real issues with this screen?


----------



## rmml




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/18241770
> 
> 
> Anyone using the AcousticPro 1080? I am looking for impressions on the screen appearance.
> 
> 
> I know its not as smooth as a non AT screen but I am curious if the screen "pores" detract from image performance at say 13-15 ft?



i have a 120", it looks like the original cloth used by smx a few years ago...

the pores haven't distracted me, never really noticed them, screen to seating is 15'...however moire is an issue with this set up, epson 9500ub at a distance of 15.5'.

elite is sending me a larger screen that i'll turn on an angle, cut it to fit and use their existing rods and clips to fasten it, i hope it corrects the issue.


----------



## One on one

I recently purchased a 92" Elite Cine Tension 2 screen. It is incredible. It's the first screen that I've owned, and I'm really thrilled with it. It was double boxed with plenty of foam packing inside. I installed it and it worked perfectly. The only issue that I've had is that a remote for my receiver would lower the screen. I've since had to replace that receiver because it was losing the center channel sound, so that is not an issue any more.


I highly recommend this screen to any one. In the photo is a yellow 12" ruler on the chess table for scale.


----------



## Darth Indy

Got my 120" cinetension2 setup today. I really like it but two things are bugging me. It appears at the top of the screen where the viewing portion ends and black drop begins that it is bowing/sagging looking. Looks like towards the middle that there is like an inch more than on the rest of the top portion. Because of this it makes it looked bowed and it is noticeable when viewing any content that isn't 2:35 scope. Anybody had similar issue?

The other thing is that on the bottom bar in several places there is some scuffs where the black paint is missing and it's silver. Not sure what to do about that.


----------



## tocaje

I did a search of this thread for screen gain and apologize if I missed finding what I want to know. Here goes:

I am used to matte white screens and walls with 1.0 gain. I notice the Vmax has matte white BUT with a 1.1 gain and viewing angle of 80 degrees for a total of 160 degrees.


1. DOES the 1.1 gain seem 'shiny' when watching movies or have color shifts or ANY other anomalies?


I don't understand how Elite can have a matte white surface with any gain at all (another company also offers mattewhite in a 1.3 gain...how?). My eyes are very sensitive to viewing images; that's why I had to get rid of my Sony SXRD rear projection 60" tv because of the silk screen effect.


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *One on one* /forum/post/18262606
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 92" Elite Cine Tension 2 screen. It is incredible. It's the first screen that I've owned, and I'm really thrilled with it. It was double boxed with plenty of foam packing inside. I installed it and it worked perfectly. The only issue that I've had is that a remote for my receiver would lower the screen. I've since had to replace that receiver because it was losing the center channel sound, so that is not an issue any more.
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this screen to any one. In the photo is a yellow 12" ruler on the chess table for scale.



what projector are you using?


----------



## Darth Indy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curlyjive* /forum/post/18094109
> 
> 
> Well here is Elite story so that you may weight this before making a purchase.
> 
> 
> I started out looked for a motorized screen for my Epson 8100. Elite made the most economical sense. First I looked at the VMax2 but saw all the problems people had with waves, wrinkles, ect. So I ordered at the home2 series, which advertises a fiberglass backing to keep it flat. It was anything but flat. In an earlier post in this thread are attached pictures of that mess.
> 
> 
> So I returned it for a cinetension, having gone up to $750 and over my original planned budget by almost $500. But I figured if it's flat, it will be worth it down the road.
> 
> 
> My cinetension arrived and It looked pretty good, very flat with only a small wrinkle in the bottom right that would even out after about 5 minutes. All seemed well until I tried to center an image on it. *I tried everything but I just could not get it to fill the screen without over-spill. I decided to measure the screen and found the dimensions to be incorrect. 48.5" high on one side closer to 49 on the other and the width was 87.5". There was also a slight skew due to a 1/8" error in the masking across the top. (A 100" diagonal screen is 49" by 87")*
> 
> 
> So I contacted the reseller who not only agreed to exchange it without charging me for the immediate shipping of a new screen before the old one was returned....But they even went so far as to conference Elite into out conversation. Elite was going to pull out some screens from the warehouse, measure and check them to assure it was right, and then ship it to me.
> 
> 
> Well I got the "checked" screen and it was even worse. Now the dimensions were correct, but there were horizontal stripes running across the screen. They were about 3" thick each and spaced evenly at about every 5 inches, 5 total. They were actually indentations pressed into the material. It looks like impressions from the roller stretching the material too tightly. That would explain why the stripes run the entire width and are so evenly spaced and the same exact thickness each.
> 
> 
> How in the world they didn't see this is beyond me. I decided I will keep the original cinetension. At least it is flat. I can over shoot the image just a bit and live with that. I can't fault the reseller, they went the extra mile to make it right. I can only say that buying an elite motorized screen is risky. But it's a tough place to be because the price difference between there tensioned screens and models from Draper and Da-lite are huge. Those cost more than my PJ. While Elite may be an economical solution, $750 is NOT cheap, nor is it an excuse for such poor quality control....especially since they were supposed to have double checked this one.
> 
> 
> Just info for those considering Elite



Just set my 120" cinetension2 up last night and am experiencing the same thing. My top black drop/masking is not even and comes farther down towards the middle of the screen which makes it look bowed at the top. I haven't measured all sides yet to see if more are uneven but the top is. The only way I could fill the screen was to have some overspill. I'm a perfectionist and knowing it's like that bugs me but I may try to just live with it. I don't wanna end up like some and go through 3 or more exchanges, especially if the replacement had more problems. Everything else appears good except for the lower left part of the metal on the the very bottom of screen looks like some spots had the black scratched off somehow as the spots are silver. I guess I could try to use a black marker to cover it.


----------



## Darth Indy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lennyd* /forum/post/12010895
> 
> 
> Reading this would make it seem like Elite isn't responsive, but my experience has been spectacular. I received a Cinetension 3 screen for a customer and installed it. *After installation we noticed the top edge of the screen where the black 'mask' met the white viewing surface was lower in the middle then on the outer edges. It wasn't a straight line across the top. It only was maybe 1/2" lower in the middle but had the effect of causing the whole rectangular viewing surface to apprear not right because of the uneven top.* One call to customer support had a replacement on its way to us. No hassles. They said it should be square (agreed!) and was a defective unit.
> 
> 
> I can tell you that is how a company should be and my experience has been great. The shipping box the Cinetension came in was superior and well protected by foam support and heavy duty cardboard. Each of the included hangers, anchors, remotes, triggers etc seem very well made. The operation is silent as well. This is the second Cinetension we've installed so far and I'd highly recommend them. If your looking for a motorized screen on a budget, you just can't go wrong.



This is EXACTLY the problem I have just posted about! At first I thought I could make do but after some more viewing last night I think I'm gonna have to request a replacement. Since it's impossible to get the image to fit without making it spill over into the black parts, on some scenes the overspill is distracting. Also, it just makes the screen look not so good when looking straight on as you can see the top bows down badly and isn't uniform.


----------



## One on one




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18265830
> 
> 
> what projector are you using?



Sorry for the slow response.

I purchased the Epson 8100. Really like it a lot. I had gone back and forth between the Epson and the Panasonic Ae400. but decided that I would go with the company that had extraordinary customer service.


This system is my first projector and screen. I couldn't be happier with my choices.


----------



## Sornom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *One on one* /forum/post/18289314
> 
> 
> Sorry for the slow response.
> 
> I purchased the Epson 8100. Really like it a lot. I had gone back and forth between the Epson and the Panasonic Ae400. but decided that I would go with the company that had extraordinary customer service.
> 
> 
> This system is my first projector and screen. I couldn't be happier with my choices.



Hey I have the same projector and i'm getting ready to buy the cinetension 2 92". This will also be my first projector and screen and I was just curious how does the projector/screen combo perform in ambient light for you and how much throw do u have?


----------



## One on one




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sornom* /forum/post/18290856
> 
> 
> Hey I have the same projector and i'm getting ready to buy the cinetension 2 92". This will also be my first projector and screen and I was just curious how does the projector/screen combo perform in ambient light for you and how much throw do u have?



I have around 14 feet from projector to screen. To really enjoy movies it is best for the room to be as dark as possible. That goes without saying. We watched some of the Olympics with lights on in the room and the image was very good. I've got the projector set to the econo mode and with ambient light I'm usually in the Natural setting. Plenty of horsepower there. indirect ambient light isn't a problem. The only issues that I have are at night if the curtains aren't closed all the way, I get light from the lamp post shining onto the screen and that degrades the picture.


You will be very happy with your screen. Installation is a breeze. Elite even give you a small bubble level to use during installation.


----------



## Jim McC

Does anyone have the Elite "Max White" 1.1 gain screen material? How do you like it? I was thinking of buying the M120UWH2 for the material, to put on my own frame. Is the material smooth or textured? Is it pliable enough to get tight enough on a wooden frame? Thanks.


----------



## mariokrt64

Does anyone knows where to get an Elite SilverFrame in High Gain 1.8, larger sizes (>100). I was able to find a 100, but not larger. I have seem good reviews on this one and may want to pursue it. Any owners of this screen that may want to coment also on its performance.


Thks


----------



## suki1987

Just wanted to say that I have received replacement screen material for my 106" Elite Eazy Frame Screen. In my previous post all issues I had complained about have been resolved with the new material. This time the back side is black material and had a manufacture date of Jan 06.


----------



## Flatnate

Just was on Elite screens web site and ran in to a new 2.35 curved fixed screen called the Lunette series and I didn't see any mention of it on the forums or any online sellers yet. You can see it here: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=20&lang=en .


Looks like it will be offered in Acousticpro1080 and Cinewhite. How does the Acousticpro compare to some of the better acoustically transparent screen fabrics out there? Is it more susceptible to possible moire effects than say some higher end materials? Otherwise, I'm sure this will be quite a good value.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18359181
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows where to get an Elite SilverFrame in High Gain 1.8, larger sizes (>100). I was able to find a 100, but not larger. I have seem good reviews on this one and may want to pursue it. Any owners of this screen that may want to coment also on its performance.
> 
> 
> Thks



Anyone with this screen on this thread that wants to comment on its performance/PQ...where to get it?????/


----------



## eRob

Would the image fill the screen the same with a curved screen?


----------



## xsnrg

It just went up last Saturday. The projector is the Epson 8100. I have yet to tune it in, but have been too busy watching










I have a couple waves that run from the top right side to about the middle on the low side. While they are slightly annoying, I think that they can easily be tuned out. I am first trying to contact Elite, as their directions say to do so to tune it, and I really don't feel like voiding the warranty just yet.


It seems I am a fortunate one, in that I have an almost pixel perfect screen as far as dimensions, and have the proj tuned to fill the while up just about as perfect as one could hope. It took a little messing and putzing with the projector angle/mount/etc, but that part of it is done and could not be happier. If I could get the waves tuned out with help (or eventually without their help if they don't respond) then the only thing left is making the room look a little more like a theater.


The strings on the sides are fairly loose, and only get a little tight when the screen is all the way down. They do not seem to be pulling on the screen much, so I am guessing a little more tension is due, but would hate to find out less tension is what was needed or such as this is my first tension screen.


The camera is a cell phone, so not of the best quality, but you get the idea.


----------



## zaz1080p

Please help! My Elite Screens motorized 100" has always worked fine, had it for a couple years. I had to take down the projector for a while (couple months) and so I raised the screen and left it for a while thinking that was the safe thing to do. When I came back in town went to lower the screen. I picked up the Elite Screen Remote to find the IR light indicator on and it was flashing red rapidly and repeatedly without stop. I replaced the batteries with new ones...same thing. It will not stop flashing, as if a button were stuck, but none of them are! The worst part about this is that now my Elite Screen will not lower, or raise, or do anything for that matter. I have it plugged in and I know it used to work flawlessly. Thinking it may be the remote, I grabbed my Harmony 680 and programed the Elite Screen into it. When I push raise or lower on that remote, still nothing happens. When I come right up to the IR sensor on the screen housing, I can see the light within it signaling with each push of either remote, so it is almost as if it is receiving each IR signal but just not responding. I have a huge wedding party coming up in a week and this screen was to be a major focal point. Anyone encounter this before or have any ideas?


I also was desperate enough to try creating a 12v trigger cable out of an old 1/8 inch cable and a CAT 5. I rigged it to my projector and tried firing it and nothing happened. I don't know if this is a related problem or I just created the cable wrong. To make the cable, I cut the 1/8 inch jack and exposed the two wires within, I then hacked up a CAT 5 cable and exposed two of those cables and connected them to the to exposed 1/8" wires. Is this how you even do it? I didn't know if it had to be connected to specific colors onto the CAT 5 end.


At this point, I'm just trying to get the damn viewing screen down and out and I can leave it lowered indefinitely.


Any thoughts?


----------



## angel2167882

You don't have direct UP/DOWN button on the screen controller? That's mine from my VMAX100










Or do you have an RF remote also to try?


How long have you left it unplug from wall? Try hours maybe?


----------



## zaz1080p

No I don't have that hard switch like you do. Wish I did but mine only came with the RF remote and I can also use my Harmony remote but neither of them work.


----------



## agsmv1

Anyone get the fixed frame from Costco? Looking at a 100" screen fixed. I have read alot on this topic and see that some have ordered from costco. Do these have the lining on the back if you did order one?


-Art


----------



## zaz1080p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zaz1080p* /forum/post/18390970
> 
> 
> Please help! My Elite Screens motorized 100" has always worked fine, had it for a couple years. I had to take down the projector for a while (couple months) and so I raised the screen and left it for a while thinking that was the safe thing to do. When I came back in town went to lower the screen. I picked up the Elite Screen Remote to find the IR light indicator on and it was flashing red rapidly and repeatedly without stop. I replaced the batteries with new ones...same thing. It will not stop flashing, as if a button were stuck, but none of them are! The worst part about this is that now my Elite Screen will not lower, or raise, or do anything for that matter. I have it plugged in and I know it used to work flawlessly. Thinking it may be the remote, I grabbed my Harmony 680 and programed the Elite Screen into it. When I push raise or lower on that remote, still nothing happens. When I come right up to the IR sensor on the screen housing, I can see the light within it signaling with each push of either remote, so it is almost as if it is receiving each IR signal but just not responding. I have a huge wedding party coming up in a week and this screen was to be a major focal point. Anyone encounter this before or have any ideas?
> 
> 
> I also was desperate enough to try creating a 12v trigger cable out of an old 1/8 inch cable and a CAT 5. I rigged it to my projector and tried firing it and nothing happened. I don't know if this is a related problem or I just created the cable wrong. To make the cable, I cut the 1/8 inch jack and exposed the two wires within, I then hacked up a CAT 5 cable and exposed two of those cables and connected them to the to exposed 1/8" wires. Is this how you even do it? I didn't know if it had to be connected to specific colors onto the CAT 5 end.
> 
> 
> At this point, I'm just trying to get the damn viewing screen down and out and I can leave it lowered indefinitely.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Just thought I'd give you guys an update to my situation. I finally got in touch with Elite Screens tech services. They indicated it was a fried circuit board. My screen is a little over 2 years old so it is not covered under warranty. I was advised the part is user-installable but would run me $100. Since that is nearly half the price of the screen, I will not be paying that. As for my solution, I decided to pull the motorized screen out by force. This was a little tough, and required the help of my wife and daughter, but at least now, the screen is out and remounted to the wall, however, unable to retract and thus defeating the purpose of a motorized screen. It is also showing some waves which certainly weren't helped by yanking on it.


For the price, I still think the Elite screen was a good value for an entry level, Walmart'esc type screen, however, I will never purchase their products again, and in my professional opinion as a large venue video projectionist, I would advise against it to others considering purchasing from them.


Cheers....


----------



## GLISSOUILLE

Hi

I have a VMAX120 with the acoustiuc pro fabric and I have terrible Moiré issue with a Mitsu HC4900.


I understand that the Moire is a non compatibility between the Screen Mesh and the LCD mesh but lets's say I am inclined to hcnage the projector, is someone experiencing no Moiré issue with one of the latest projector:

Sanyo plv z4000

LG cf181d

Panasonic AE4000

Optoma HD82


The other thing that annoys me is the fact I can still ''see'' the mesh from where I stand... Not extremely noticable but still annoying...especially on white images...


Thx


----------



## holyhd

I am planning to consider tripod series projector screen from elite. Screen size is 120" (diag) 16:9 [Model: T120UWH]


My concern is, is tripod sturdy enough to hold such a big screen. Any issues to be aware of. How easy is it to pullup / setup.


Thanks in advance


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18359181
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows where to get an Elite SilverFrame in High Gain 1.8, larger sizes (>100). I was able to find a 100, but not larger. I have seem good reviews on this one and may want to pursue it. Any owners of this screen that may want to coment also on its performance.
> 
> 
> Thks



Anyone with an Elite SilverFrame High Gain wish to provide an evaluation?


----------



## footfault

I purchased both the Elite Silverscreen 1.8 in 120" and a Elite 0white screen pull down 120" for use on my Mit 5500. I chose the 1.8 and sold my white screen. Since I am only a beginner I can't make much of a comment about the performance other than I liked the 1.8 better, side by side. I have dark walls, ceiling, carpet, and the projector about 13' from the screen. Viewing distance is about 12'. Love the big screen. We typically watch movies and some sports. Only problem is the room is too small. Some light spills over on one side wall and it bugs me a little. The wife doesn't notice it... I also compared 1' Da-Lite samples, HP, HCMW, HCCV, matte white, and Video Spectra. My second choice was HCCV. Heck I kept changing my mind, they were close....Elite support suggested i would get better blacks, over white, with the 1.8 because of the slight gray in the screen. I don't notice any hot spotting or grain on the screen. Maybe my eyes are just bad, but I can say I chose this screen because I liked it better than the others. Good luck.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *footfault* /forum/post/18496120
> 
> 
> I purchased both the Elite Silverscreen 1.8 in 120" and a Elite 0white screen pull down 120" for use on my Mit 5500. I chose the 1.8 and sold my white screen. Since I am only a beginner I can't make much of a comment about the performance other than I liked the 1.8 better, side by side. I have dark walls, ceiling, carpet, and the projector about 13' from the screen. Viewing distance is about 12'. Love the big screen. We typically watch movies and some sports. Only problem is the room is too small. Some light spills over on one side wall and it bugs me a little. The wife doesn't notice it... I also compared 1' Da-Lite samples, HP, HCMW, HCCV, matte white, and Video Spectra. My second choice was HCCV. Heck I kept changing my mind, they were close....Elite support suggested i would get better blacks, over white, with the 1.8 because of the slight gray in the screen. I don't notice any hot spotting or grain on the screen. Maybe my eyes are just bad, but I can say I chose this screen because I liked it better than the others. Good luck.



Thks for your input. I am no expert either. Just trying to get input from actual users to make my mind. Its good that you have not noticed any hot spottig or grain. That's a concern that I had after reading this review;

http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...-review-2.html 


Granted, he mentions that the grain was mostly visible in white scenes, like in a hocky game. Are you able to test it under those types of scenes and let me know? I will appreciate that if you can....


thanks again,


What is HCCV?


----------



## bigdaddyo

I bought a new 92" Elite Cinetension2. I have a Epson 8100.


I want to create a 12 trigger.


I took a 3.5 headphone jack and cut it and attached each wire to a 22g security system wire and then attached that to the ethernet type plug for the 12v trigger that comes with the screen.


Projector trigger set to "ON". Cycled the power and then...nothing.


The screen doesnt react to the power trigger.


Is there a minimum gauge the wire must be to work?


----------



## Hertz

VMAX2 150" electric is being delivered tomorrow, and I just stumbled upon this thread...







After reading just the last few pages, I am afraid, I am very afraid...


----------



## DrNegative




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hertz* /forum/post/18542866
> 
> 
> VMAX2 150" electric is being delivered tomorrow, and I just stumbled upon this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading just the last few pages, I am afraid, I am very afraid...



I have the Elite Screens VMAX2 Electric projection Screen, 16:9 Aspect Ratio-150in (Max White). Mine turned out alright, I love it.


----------



## Flatnate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GLISSOUILLE* /forum/post/18451915
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a VMAX120 with the acoustiuc pro fabric and I have terrible Moiré issue with a Mitsu HC4900.
> 
> 
> I understand that the Moire is a non compatibility between the Screen Mesh and the LCD mesh but lets's say I am inclined to hcnage the projector, is someone experiencing no Moiré issue with one of the latest projector:
> 
> Sanyo plv z4000
> 
> LG cf181d
> 
> Panasonic AE4000
> 
> Optoma HD82
> 
> 
> The other thing that annoys me is the fact I can still ''see'' the mesh from where I stand... Not extremely noticable but still annoying...especially on white images...
> 
> 
> Thx



Oh this moire thing has me a little scared, I really want to go cinemascope with a future anamorphic lens purchase and every penny I save going with the Lunette series with the AcousticPro1080 is one more penny I can toss at that lens. I'm running an RS20 and that would reduce visible pixel structure and help some with moire but I would love to hear more opinions or experiences. It looks like such a great value, but if the moire problems make it unwatchable its a deal breaker. I could probably go to a DIY fixed frame with a better fabric and be roughly out the same ball park cost but I'm a little nervous about venturing down that route on my own.


----------



## Hertz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrNegative* /forum/post/18543537
> 
> 
> I have the Elite Screens VMAX2 Electric projection Screen, 16:9 Aspect Ratio-150in (Max White). Mine turned out alright, I love it.



I got the same exact screen.


Well, as far as waviness...it is pretty much ok. Just a little bit of waviness bottom middle of the screen, but only on pure white images--not something you distracting in viewing.


BUT, there is a long, black cord hanging out from inside the screen, blocking the image and preventing the screen from retracting. If you try to retract the screen it pulls the cord in with it and makes a grinding noise. Not good...


----------



## LaserKen

I bought an Epson 8500UB and am eyeing the Elite R100H -- can't decide if I'd be better off with CineWhite or CineGrey. The screen will be in my basement which gets some ambient light, but not a lot. The grey seems to display better blacks and contrast...


Anyway, any feedback/advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm a newbie to the projection world.


Thanks!!


Ken


----------



## hunsingeruk

I'm getting an Epson hc 8100, and am thinking about getting an elite AcousticPro1080 110''.


It'll be in my living room so, there is ambient light. I have 4 back doors(which will be to the left of the screen) which have shades that block out the light. some light does however escape onto the wall where my screen will be, I think I have a solution for this to redirect the light back.


So I guess my question is will this screen do the job for the projector I'm getting and the setup I've described?


----------



## Flatnate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hunsingeruk* /forum/post/18587614
> 
> 
> I'm getting an Epson hc 8100, and am thinking about getting an elite AcousticPro1080 110''.
> 
> 
> It'll be in my living room so, there is ambient light. I have 4 back doors(which will be to the left of the screen) which have shades that block out the light. some light does however escape onto the wall where my screen will be, I think I have a solution for this to redirect the light back.
> 
> 
> So I guess my question is will this screen do the job for the projector I'm getting and the setup I've described?



Will you be placing your speakers directly behind the screen is the big question here? If you are placing speakers behind the screen then the AcousticPro may make sense for you. Otherwise I'd go with a standard non acoustically transparent screen which reduces the visible weave of the fabric. I'm still waiting to hear from some others on their experience using that material and if it has bad visible weave or moire issues. On a different site the screen was reviewed and said to not exhibit any visible weave if your not viewing at close distances. Perfectionists may disagree, I don't know. If you do go with a non acoustic screen then going grey or matte white is probably a question best answered by your viewing preferences and if your a day time user with descent light control or a night time only viewer.


----------



## hunsingeruk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flatnate* /forum/post/18587905
> 
> 
> Will you be placing your speakers directly behind the screen is the big question here? If you are placing speakers behind the screen then the AcousticPro may make sense for you. Otherwise I'd go with a standard non acoustically transparent screen which reduces the visible weave of the fabric. I'm still waiting to hear from some others on their experience using that material and if it has bad visible weave or moire issues. On a different site the screen was reviewed and said to not exhibit any visible weave if your not viewing at close distances. Perfectionists may disagree, I don't know. If you do go with a non acoustic screen then going grey or matte white is probably a question best answered by your viewing preferences and if your a day time user with descent light control or a night time only viewer.



The screen will be covering my fireplace and mantle piece. My center channel speaker will go on my mantle, which I'd expect to be somewhere smack dab in the middle of the screen. My two front speakers are not tall so they will be lower than the screen. The alternative would be to have the center channel speaker really low , which I think would be too low, not to mention I'd have to build a stand for it, and it would look a bit odd.


My couch will be approximately 20' away, and I have heard about the visible weave too, but my hope is that at that distance, it won't be visible.


As far as ambient light, if I were to guess my living room is approximately 65% dark during the day time.


I will use it during the daytime on weekends, and the back of my house(which is where my living room is) faces ne, and have tall pines behind the deck. Point is, theres no direct blast of sunlight when I'm watching it.


The other screen I was looking at is Elites Lunette series, which is a curved screen...does anyone have any info on these? pros and cons of a curved screen, I really don't know anything about them.


----------



## chefssaltyballs

Boy do i have some major concerns after reading through these posts.. Not sure if its that for the most part people only post when they feel they've been wronged or if its just that its an over all bad product for the price???

wavy,crumpled at the bottom, curved corners,broken peices, dead on arrivals, etc etc.... Been talking with projectorpeople.com reps and they speak highly of it, but they also mention a 15% restocking fee upon return..... hmmmm ? The only other electric screen within my price range is the Mustang brand from costco. but the reviews on that one arent much better.... lol... Does anybody have anything good to say about there VMAX2 EXPERIENCE??

CFSB


----------



## Flatnate

Two things:


chefssaltyballs is maybe the coolest name on the forum I have seen yet.


To hunsingeruk I would say that you probably don't have to go for the curved screen thing unless you want to go scope and run an anamorphic lens to do it. The curve compensates from some of the pincushioning you get when using a lens at a shorter throw. This is the set up I hope to do myself in time. I haven't heard from anyone on the forum who has got their hands on a Lunette yet and would also love to hear from someone who has seen one first hand. If you do go that route love to hear your thoughts on both the frame and the Acousticpro1080 material. If the material is descent enough to use then the Lunette is a crazy cool value for a curved acoustic transparent fixed frame. Way below anything else.


----------



## hunsingeruk

Flatnate, tnx for the advice. I had no idea thats what the curved screens were for.


one rep at a place told me :'' The benefits of a curved screen is that a typical projector will lose some uniformity on the edges of larger screen sizes, so the curve of the screen helps to correct that.''


but if this won't be an issue for a flat screen 110", then I'll just get a flat screen.


btw, an elite rep told me the 16:9 screens won't be available until july/august, i didn't ask about 2.35


----------



## Flatnate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hunsingeruk* /forum/post/18588744
> 
> 
> Flatnate, tnx for the advice. I had no idea thats what the curved screens were for.
> 
> 
> one rep at a place told me :'' The benefits of a curved screen is that a typical projector will lose some uniformity on the edges of larger screen sizes, so the curve of the screen helps to correct that.''
> 
> 
> but if this won't be an issue for a flat screen 110", then I'll just get a flat screen.
> 
> 
> btw, an elite rep told me the 16:9 screens won't be available until july/august, i didn't ask about 2.35



Thanks, I had not heard anything from this online seller as far as ship dates. Only one company on the net is selling them now with a simple google search you would find them easily. Who knows when it would actually arrive on your door step.


Not sure why someone would do the curved thing on a 16:9 dimension screen other than maybe going for that IMAX aesthetic. I read somewhere else on here that if you are running curved with no anamorphic lens you sorta introduce some kind of reverse pincushioning and it is not prefect by any means either. I don't know what PJ your running but mine looks awesome in the corners. Maye that was more prevalent in older projectors. Again, I'm not sure.


Good luck, and if you grab that Acousticpro1080 material toss up some pics and thoughts on it and report any weave/moire issues you have, as my planned Lunette would could come with the same stuff.


----------



## hunsingeruk

will do


----------



## chefssaltyballs




Flatnate said:


> Two things:
> 
> 
> chefssaltyballs is maybe the coolest name on the forum I have seen yet. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> hahaha thx for the props..... man.... very few actually know what it is and think im just a perv or something....
> 
> cfsb


----------



## chefssaltyballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hunsingeruk* /forum/post/18588744
> 
> 
> Flatnate, tnx for the advice. I had no idea thats what the curved screens were for.
> 
> 
> one rep at a place told me :'' The benefits of a curved screen is that a typical projector will lose some uniformity on the edges of larger screen sizes, so the curve of the screen helps to correct that.''
> 
> 
> but if this won't be an issue for a flat screen 110", then I'll just get a flat screen.
> 
> 
> btw, an elite rep told me the 16:9 screens won't be available until july/august, i didn't ask about 2.35



Huns, are you dealing with elite directly for the purchase of your screen as oppose to a reseller? have you found the prices to be beter/worse/equal? I am looking at an Elite vmax 120" electric but have been going between resellers to get the best price...good/bad idea???

thx

cfsb


----------



## chefssaltyballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefssaltyballs* /forum/post/18588450
> 
> 
> Boy do i have some major concerns after reading through these posts.. Not sure if its that for the most part people only post when they feel they've been wronged or if its just that its an over all bad product for the price???
> 
> wavy,crumpled at the bottom, curved corners,broken peices, dead on arrivals, etc etc.... Been talking with projectorpeople.com reps and they speak highly of it, but they also mention a 15% restocking fee upon return..... hmmmm ? The only other electric screen within my price range is the Mustang brand from costco. but the reviews on that one arent much better.... lol... Does anybody have anything good to say about there VMAX2 EXPERIENCE??
> 
> CFSB



anybody have any feedback on this fear of mine 

cfsb


----------



## chefssaltyballs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefssaltyballs* /forum/post/18614468
> 
> 
> anybody have any feedback on this fear of mine
> 
> cfsb



ok guys need help... tomorrow or the next day, i will be ordering one of these screens: see links below

is there any benefit to the fiberglass screen made by elite? is it worth an extra 60 bucks to go with fiberglass?

I am running a 1080p optoma hd20 projector.

thx guys
http://www.provantage.com/elite-scre...2~7ELSC06P.htm 

or
http://www.provantage.com/elite-scre...o~7ELSC10A.htm


----------



## nbrooks503




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefssaltyballs* /forum/post/18614522
> 
> 
> ok guys need help... tomorrow or the next day, i will be ordering one of these screens: see links below
> 
> is there any benefit to the fiberglass screen made by elite? is it worth an extra 60 bucks to go with fiberglass?
> 
> I am running a 1080p optoma hd20 projector.
> 
> thx guys
> 
> elite-screens-m120uwh2~7ELSC06P
> 
> or
> 
> elite-screens-m120hsr-pro~7ELSC10A




The only thing that you need to be aware of with that particular vendor is their return policy.


Last week I ordered a cinetension 120 - stupid me did not take into account the fact that the case length was 1/2 " longer than the alcove I need to put it in - it won't fit.


I'm going around in circles trying to get them to accept a return so I can get the 110 which will fit.


Their policy on these screens is that it is apparently the manufacturers problem - but the manufacturer is telling me that it is the vendors problem.


I might just have to wind up cutting some drywall


----------



## DrNegative




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefssaltyballs* /forum/post/18614522
> 
> 
> ok guys need help... tomorrow or the next day, i will be ordering one of these screens: see links below
> 
> is there any benefit to the fiberglass screen made by elite? is it worth an extra 60 bucks to go with fiberglass?
> 
> I am running a 1080p optoma hd20 projector.
> 
> thx guys
> http://www.provantage.com/elite-scre...2~7ELSC06P.htm
> 
> or
> http://www.provantage.com/elite-scre...o~7ELSC10A.htm



Either of these should be fine for you. Both 1.1 gain. The main difference other than the housing design and the fiberglass screen backing is that the slightly more expensive one also features "SRM".


"SRM is a special Screen Retract Mechanism which allows the manual screen to be retracted slowly back into the screen's housing without the need to hold on to the handle."

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=15&lang=en


----------



## Saturnas

Hello guys,


I am deciding between cheap ebay matte white (gain - 1.0) screen and elite screens VMAX2 Series (white max gain - 1.1) screen. The feedback of cheap ebay screen is positive, so I don't know is it worth to spend extra money on the elite screen?


----------



## chefssaltyballs

oops wrong thread


----------



## jpaul34

Hello all, I'm considering buying a Kestrel floor-rising screen from Elite. Does anyone have any experience with these? Since the screen has fiberglass backed material, I was thinking of going with the non-tensioned version.


I'd use this mostly at night with my Sanyo Z2000 -- thinking of the 100" screen projecting from about 20' away.


----------



## Mike Lang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpaul34* /forum/post/18645894
> 
> 
> Hello all, I'm considering buying a Kestrel floor-rising screen from Elite. Does anyone have any experience with these? Since the screen has fiberglass backed material, I was thinking of going with the non-tensioned version.
> 
> 
> I'd use this mostly at night with my Sanyo Z2000 -- thinking of the 100" screen projecting from about 20' away.



I'd call one of our guys here at AVS...
http://www.avscience.com/index.php?I...=3&item_id=103


----------



## jpaul34

Thanks for the link. Not exactly encouraging.


----------



## jpaul34

All right, I've moved onto the Cinetension2. Wondering about CineWhite versus PowerGain.


This is for a new house -- an Eichler with lots of floor to ceiling windows -- so I'll be using it mostly at night, but would at times like to use it during the day. The main viewing area will be about 15' away on a couch.


The projector will be mounted about 18'-19' away to accommodate the 92" screen (further back and the screen would have to be bigger).


My projector is a Sanyo Z2000. This is what the website says about PowerGain:


*Manufactuerer's tip: Use a high resolution-low output DLP projector for the best results with this material.


Would the Z2000 qualify for this?


----------



## jpaul34

I called AVScience about the Kestrel, spoke with Chase, and he basically told me to check out Amazon. The call lasted 20 seconds.


----------



## chefssaltyballs

Ok guys i went with the Elite Maxwhite 120" Found it for under $100 bucks and I am very please with the results compared to my 106" graywolf.... Its A BEAUTY...... now its time to build at heater room worthy of such a screen....

CFSB


----------



## GrandPixel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrNegative* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefssaltyballs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok guys need help... tomorrow or the next day, i will be ordering one of these screens: see links below
> 
> is there any benefit to the fiberglass screen made by elite? is it worth an extra 60 bucks to go with fiberglass?
> 
> I am running a 1080p optoma hd20 projector.
> 
> thx guys
> http://www.provantage.com/elite-scre...2~7ELSC06P.htm
> 
> or
> http://www.provantage.com/elite-scre...o~7ELSC10A.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either of these should be fine for you. Both 1.1 gain. The main difference other than the housing design and the fiberglass screen backing is that the slightly more expensive one also features "SRM".
> 
> 
> "SRM is a special Screen Retract Mechanism which allows the manual screen to be retracted slowly back into the screen's housing without the need to hold on to the handle."
> 
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=15&lang=en
Click to expand...


I ordered the M120UWH2 and it was really nice, but sent it back because of a minor defect. It was no longer in stock so I got a refund instead of replacement. Since then I have been thinking of a couple of potential issues with manual pull-downs:


1) someone lets go and it retracts uncontrolled, causing damage

2) my screen was flat, but have read that waves may form over time


Are these legitimate concerns? Input?


For about $35 more than the M120UWH2, I can get the M120HSR-Pro (shopblt.com). The SRM would take care of the risk of someone letting go of the screen. I am wondering if the Fiberglass backing on the screen would help to keep the screen flat over time. Any input on this?


from Elite Screens FAQ:

MaxWhite FG: Matte white textured material with Fiber Glass backing for enhanced rigidity


Anyone used the M120HSR-Pro? What do you think of it?


BTW, best price for M120HSR-Pro:


Bottom Line Telecommunications looks very reputable.

( http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/...er_id=!ORDERID !)

( http://www.resellerratings.com/store...munications_15 ).


----------



## mariokrt64

I requested samples from Elite several weeks ago and never got them.....On the contrary both Carada and Da-lite were very expeditious to my sample requests....


----------



## MGar

Me too. I've requested two times, 3 months apart with no response.


----------



## mariokrt64

I wonder if they can't deliver samples...what kind of product and customer service to expect after purchase.....


----------



## wrinklefree

After hearing some of the bad experiences with elite I went with a VMAX2 anyway. Well it arrived last yesterday and spent 2 hours setting it up only to find out it's DOA. None of the remotes do anything.


I bought it from Amazon and I'm wondering if it's just easier dealing with them after reading some of these problems with Elite.


EDIT: Amazon is sending me a replacement overnight. Gotta love 'em


----------



## GrandPixel

any thoughts on the M120HSR-Pro ? (5 posts up)


----------



## nbrooks503




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbrooks503* /forum/post/18616741
> 
> 
> The only thing that you need to be aware of with that particular vendor is their return policy.
> 
> 
> Last week I ordered a cinetension 120 - stupid me did not take into account the fact that the case length was 1/2 " longer than the alcove I need to put it in - it won't fit.
> 
> 
> I'm going around in circles trying to get them to accept a return so I can get the 110 which will fit.
> 
> 
> Their policy on these screens is that it is apparently the manufacturers problem - but the manufacturer is telling me that it is the vendors problem.
> 
> 
> I might just have to wind up cutting some drywall



UPDATE


After a couple of weeks, this vendor got back to me and gave me an RMA - the problem that I then encountered was that the length of the screen was over the 108" max for UPS or Fedex shipment. It was going to cost me an arm and a leg (anywhere from $350-$400) to ship this thing back.


Well I notified the vendor and they issued me a UPS call number, even though it was still 12 inches over the max - the kind UPS Store took it.


Moral of story - get all of the specs on the screen and don't forget that the viewing size is less than the overall size.


----------



## SeaNile

Anyone have experience with the acoustic transparent screen from Elite? I have a cinetension2 now and due to various reasons will be looking for a different screen. Can someone offer their review or opinion on the Elite AT screens? It would be electric screen mounted from ceiling, about 13-15' from seating area, dark room and an Epson UB6500 PJ.


Thanks


----------



## mariokrt64

Is it posible to buy just the screen material from elite...for example the Power Gain 1.8


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18727813
> 
> 
> Is it posible to buy just the screen material from elite...for example the Power Gain 1.8



I have looking at a silverframe with power gain material, but its being discontinued and still available in only 100 in diag. I want it larger, So I have been thinking of a SableFrame in 110 or 120 in, but does not come with the high gain material. An option would be to buy the sableframe and the HG material separately. Is it posible to get the HG separately..any idea of how much it would cost for a 110 or 120 in size. Will it fit the sableFrame...frame.


I have a Mitsu HC6800 with some room ambient light, although watch movies mostly at night. Still got some minor ambient light from surroundings..


Thks.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18737955
> 
> 
> I have looking at a silverframe with power gain material, but its being discontinued and still available in only 100 in diag. I want it larger, So I have been thinking of a SableFrame in 110 or 120 in, but does not come with the high gain material. An option would be to buy the sableframe and the HG material separately. Is it posible to get the HG separately..any idea of how much it would cost for a 110 or 120 in size. Will it fit the sableFrame...frame.
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsu HC6800 with some room ambient light, although watch movies mostly at night. Still got some minor ambient light from surroundings..
> 
> 
> Thks.



Pulled the trigger on the 100 in diag SilverFrame with HG 1.8. Got it open box for the low's $200's shipped. Too good price to pass up. Will see how it goes once I get my hands on it. Ideally, the 110"diag SableFrame was the optimum size, but I am not sure if I would get a bright picture, , which I like, considering the bulb aging, and was not availabe in the HG material. According to Elite's catalog, the HG material is available in the Power Vision line, but not in 110 in...


----------



## Sornom

hey guys I set up my Cinetension 92" screen the about two weeks ago. I don't know it happened but a couple of days ago I noticed waves in the bottom left corner of the screen that go into the projection area. Is there a way to get rid of the waves or is my screen defective and does it have to be shipped back? I really hope it can be fixed cause I dont want to go through the hassle of removing it and shipping it. Thanks


----------



## taskman

I have been wanting a tensioned focupix due to higher gain but the larger sizes will be out of stock for a bit. So I settled on an Elite 135" 1.1 Manual as a temp screen until they have it in stock, it arrives this Saturday. For the price, you just cant beat it and I dont care if it does get waves, its just a temp, with a two year warranty







.


Got it for $259 with free two day shipping on Amazon, god I love my prime membership







I'll post on it once I get it up.


----------



## ntrain6943




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18817345
> 
> 
> I have been wanting a tensioned focupix due to higher gain but the larger sizes will be out of stock for a bit. So I settled on an Elite 135" 1.1 Manual as a temp screen until they have it in stock, it arrives this Saturday. For the price, you just cant beat it and I dont care if it does get waves, its just a temp, with a two year warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Got it for $259 with free two day shipping on Amazon, god I love my prime membership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post on it once I get it up.



WHy didnt you just get a 135" cinetension2 screen with the powergain material instead?


----------



## GrandPixel

$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ntrain6943




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/18820345
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$


 http://www.savinglots.com/lotprod.asp?item=TE120HC1 


You can find em all over the place for cheap.........everyone and their brother sells Elite Screen products, LOL! A Focupix 135" tensioned screen goes for $1000 normally. I can easily find a 135" Elite Cinetension2 model for under $1000 shipped. And the Cinetension2 has a better drive motor and tab system without question.


----------



## GrandPixel

and $629 is so much cheaper than $259


and that is 121" compared to 135"... they don't make a 135" CineTension2 PowerGain screen. They do have a 135" CineTension2 Wrath Veil high gain screen, but it is $1200 minimum. Even the 135" CineWhite version is $800 plus.


----------



## ntrain6943




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/18820564
> 
> 
> and $629 is so much cheaper than $259
> 
> 
> and that is 121" compared to 135"... they don't make a 135" CineTension2 PowerGain screen. They do have a 135" CineTension2 Wrath Veil high gain screen, but it is $1200 minimum. Even the 135" CineWhite version is $800 plus.



The point is, if he was looking for a tab tensioned screen, he could have picked up a better quality Elite screen with powergain material for the same or less money as the tab tensioned Focupix model he was looking at originally which cost about $1000. He would have saved himself the difference in price PLUS the additional $259 he spent on a temporary screen.


----------



## GrandPixel

I picked up the 120" 16:9 Manual SRM Pro for $173 shipped. It is similar to the Manual series, but adds the slow retract mechanism to protect against the "whiplash" effect (in case someone let's go while retracting). It also adds the fiberglass to the material for added rigidity to help control waves.


BTW: I haven't installed it yet. I want to expand my living room space into my carport area before installing all of my theater gear. Any ideas how to find a great contractor?


----------



## GrandPixel

My last post was unrelated. Just thought while I'm here I would post what screen I am installing for myself.


Concerning taskman's screen, I understand now. I thought you were comparing the CineTension2 to the Manual series.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntrain6943* /forum/post/18820600
> 
> 
> The point is, if he was looking for a tab tensioned screen, he could have picked up a better quality Elite screen with powergain material for the same or less money as the tab tensioned Focupix model he was looking at originally which cost about $1000. He would have saved himself the difference in price PLUS the additional $259 he spent on a temporary screen.



Didn't realize my happy post would cause a big discussion. So let me explain a couple items. The better motor/tab thing is interesting but wouldnt seal the deal for me, though I have done extensive research on focupix and Elite, I haven't heard that before.


Overall Reason - The problem is gain, warranty, and price. With Focupix I get a three year warranty, 1.4g(prob 1.2-1.3 in reality), and I will prob get it for about $400 less then I could with a cinetension 2 depending on the discount htdepot.com is giving at the time. $259, in the long run really isnt a big deal, it solves my problem short term(6-12 months) and I can always ebay it down the road to make some money back.


Gain Situation - So I'm guessing that because I mentioned I wanted a higher gain, it sounded like HP. Actually I just want a higher gain white matte screen which the focupix solves for me. HG in sizes above 120" just wont work for my setup, I just want decent gain and tab tensioned for the end game solution.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/18820615
> 
> 
> I picked up the 120" 16:9 Manual SRM Pro for $173 shipped. It is similar to the Manual series, but adds the slow retract mechanism to protect against the "whiplash" effect (in case someone let's go while retracting). It also adds the fiberglass to the material for added rigidity to help control waves.
> 
> 
> BTW: I haven't installed it yet. I want to expand my living room space into my carport area before installing all of my theater gear. Any ideas how to find a great contractor?



Try kudzu.com. Great place to find reviews on just that kind of need.


----------



## ntrain6943




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18820716
> 
> 
> Didn't realize my happy post would cause a big discussion. So let me explain a couple items. The better motor/tab thing is interesting but wouldnt seal the deal for me, though I have done extensive research on focupix and Elite, I haven't heard that before.
> 
> 
> Overall Reason - The problem is gain, warranty, and price. With Focupix I get a three year warranty, 1.4g(prob 1.2-1.3 in reality), and I will prob get it for about $400 less then I could with a cinetension 2 depending on the discount htdepot.com is giving at the time. $259, in the long run really isnt a big deal, it solves my problem short term(6-12 months) and I can always ebay it down the road to make some money back.
> 
> 
> Gain Situation - So I'm guessing that because I mentioned I wanted a higher gain, it sounded like HP. Actually I just want a higher gain white matte screen which the focupix solves for me. HG in sizes above 120" just wont work for my setup, I just want decent gain and tab tensioned for the end game solution.



Just out of curiosity, what pj are you using? throw distance? Seating distance? Ambient light etc? TV/sports or movies?


----------



## GrandPixel

thanks taskman, doesn't look like there are enough entries for my area at that site


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntrain6943* /forum/post/18821531
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what pj are you using? throw distance? Seating distance? Ambient light etc? TV/sports or movies?



Sure, I'm doing movies and gaming, lots of gaming







so it needed to run during the day. I have a brand new Epson 8500UB mounted in my great room. Throw will be about 13'8" which is just a few inches above the mininum needed to put up a 135" screen. I'm trying to get MAX lumens here because lets be honest, even a light cannon like the Epson 8500UB will struggle to put up a bright image on a 135" or 150" using theater or THX mode.


I have some ambient light, if you go to the focupix screen thread, you can can see some pics of the Epson I put up with ambient light. To save you time though, the Epson litterally lauphs at ambient light. On a bed sheet it does dark blacks even during the day, only when most of the screen is black do you see the screen material during the day.


Seating is currently 12', which I know is even closer then THX standards but I want the experience, I have another 10' I can push the seating back if needed.


The crappy part though? Seems Amazon screwed up, screens like this are NOT prime eligible. So I wont be getting it until July 1st


----------



## gibbo

In case anyone is looking for this Elite finally have a pinout diagram on their website for the external control of the screen via the RJ45 port. There was earlier discussions on this but i dont think anyone has posted this link.

http://www.elitescreens.com/images/pdf/circuit_board_pin_assignment.pdf


----------



## floridapoolboy

I'm currently using a Carada Precision 96" screen, and plan on going CIH. The Elite 2.35:1 screen is about 1/2 the price of the Carada I was looking at! Is there any reason why I would want to pay more? How is the build quality and performance of the Cinewhite Elite 2.35:1 screens? If there is no gain in performance or quality it would be silly to pay more, anyone compared the two?


----------



## ixion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gibbo* /forum/post/18869293
> 
> 
> In case anyone is looking for this Elite finally have a pinout diagram on their website for the external control of the screen via the RJ45 port. There was earlier discussions on this but i dont think anyone has posted this link.
> 
> http://www.elitescreens.com/images/pdf/circuit_board_pin_assignment.pdf



Thanks! This is very timely, I'm getting my Cinetension2 screen delivered this afternoon! And I was wondering about this pinout.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/18872730
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a Carada Precision 96" screen, and plan on going CIH. The Elite 2.35:1 screen is about 1/2 the price of the Carada I was looking at! Is there any reason why I would want to pay more? How is the build quality and performance of the Cinewhite Elite 2.35:1 screens? If there is no gain in performance or quality it would be silly to pay more, anyone compared the two?



I don't have experience with either, but here are a couple of reviews in case you care to read them:

http://www.projectorreviews.com/cara...16x9/index.php 

http://www.projectorreviews.com/Elite/ezframe/index.php 


Hope it helps!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridapoolboy

Thanks, I had read those reviews a ways back. My main questions are is the Elite Cinewhite material as good as the Carada BW, and is the Elite spline method of securing the screen as secure as the snaps that Carada uses. The frames themselves look pretty similar, so it comes down to the material and the ease of assembly, etc. Anyone who has assembled an Elite screen have any thoughts?


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/18876405
> 
> 
> Thanks, I had read those reviews a ways back. My main questions are is the Elite Cinewhite material as good as the Carada BW, and is the Elite spline method of securing the screen as secure as the snaps that Carada uses. The frames themselves look pretty similar, so it comes down to the material and the ease of assembly, etc. Anyone who has assembled an Elite screen have any thoughts?



Ok that you read them...I was just trying to help......


I just ordered an Elite SilverFrame that should arrive next week, hopefully....but in the meantime this may help:


It a very detailed review and installation process:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...en-review.html


----------



## ixion

Need advice....


I just installed my Panasonic AE4000 last night.


Screen: Elite Cinetension2 106" 16:9

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000

Throw: 14'

Ambient light: mostly controlled, but not a cave

Seating distance: 14'


I received my screen yesterday but haven't mounted it yet. After mounting my projector, I realized that I could have gone with up to 120" 16:9 screen and I don't see much difference in light output with 106" vs 120", although I'm just testing on the wall right now.


I'm thinking of returning the screen and getting the larger size 120".

*1) Is 120" 16:9 a good size for a 14' viewing distance?

2) Anyone projecting this size from ~14' with the AE4000 and do you find the picture bright enough?
*


I'm also reconsidering going 2.35 instead of 16:9. Any opinion you can provide on my setup is appreciated.


Thanks!


UPDATE 7/10/2010: I decided to keep the 106" because of mounting restrictions, the 120" would not fit very well where I want to mount it after all.


----------



## floridapoolboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18878209
> 
> 
> Ok that you read them...I was just trying to help......
> 
> 
> I just ordered an Elite SilverFrame that should arrive next week, hopefully....but in the meantime this may help:
> 
> 
> It a very detailed review and installation process:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...en-review.html




Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/18879676
> 
> 
> Very helpful, thanks!



Glad to help!!!!!


Hopefully, will get mine next week


----------



## floridapoolboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mariokrt64* /forum/post/18884578
> 
> 
> Glad to help!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hopefully, will get mine next week



Post your impressions, I'm particularly interested in ease of assembly and final image quality. Thanks!


----------



## ixion

I posted this review on Amazon, folks here might find it useful:



I ordered the Cinetension2 106" TE106HW2-E24 model with the extra 24" black drop, but Amazon sent me the regular TE106HW2 by mistake. Fortunately, I don't actually need the extra black drop for my installation, I just wanted it for flexibility in case I change the location or move to a new house. So I kept the TE106HW2.

*Packaging*:

The screen arrived doubled boxed, with very good foam padding, the packaging is very impressive and minimizes the possibility of shipping damage.

*Features*:

This screen comes fully loaded with all the options most people would ever need:

- The Screen in CineWhite 1.1 gain with tab tensioning

- IR Remote

- RF Remote

- Wall switch

- IR receiver/extender dongle

- 12-volt trigger with dongle

- mounting brackets, screws

- a really nice bubble level


It really amazes me that it comes with all these options as most other "high end" screen companies sell you each one of these at an extra charge even though their starting price is several thousand dollars. The Cinetension2 is an AMAZING value in my opinion.


*Mounting*:

The mounting was very easy. My wife and I did it ourselves. The mounting brackets are very easy to install and come with all the screws you need. Also, the screen comes with three velcro straps tied around the screen box, this is very handy, you leave these on during the installation to prevent the screen's weight bar from flapping around during installation. The screen is not very heavy, but you do need two people to lift it up to the mounting brackets. The sliding mounting bolts are very neat in that you don't have to line anything up ahead of time, just lift the screen, hook the back to the bracket, slide the bolts into position, and tighten with a wrench... all very easy, and can be done in ~20min.

*Controls*:

Whether you use the remote, the wall switch or the 12-volt trigger, the up and down motion is very smooth and relatively quiet and pretty fast compared to other brands (check out other brands on YouTube and you will see how slow they are!!). I'm using the remote at the moment, but intend to connect the 12-volt trigger to my projector. I found this handy wiring diagram for the RJ45 port:
http://www.elitescreens.com/images/p...assignment.pdf 

*Vertical Drop Adjustment*:

The first time you lower the screen, it will go all the way down to its lowest level by default (at least mine did). I needed to raise it by 3 inches so that it stopped just above our media cabinet. The instructions to do this are on the website here:
http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=19&lang=en 


The instructions are not very clear. You can only fine tune the adjustment on the way down, which means you must first bring the limit up and then adjust it down. Here's my version, if you want to raise the limit of where the screen stops on the way down...

1) First, don't mess with the grey screw, this adjusts the UP limit and you shouldn't have to touch this.

2) To adjust the DOWN limit, you want to adjust the yellow screw ONLY.

3) Put the screen down.

4) DO NOT turn the yellow screw counter-clockwise at this point as this will cause the screen to fully come down and possibly drop out of the box

5) With the screen down, measure approximately how many inches you want to raise the lower limit.

6) Raise the screen up (fully retracted)

7) Turn the yellow screw clockwise one full turn per inch that you measured, and add an extra turn or two.

8) Put the screen down, it should now have stopped at a higher point than before.

9) With the screen down, turn the yellow screw counter-clockwise. For each small turn, the screen will immediately drop a little bit. Keep turning the screw slowly until you are satisfied with the position. Done.
*Screen*:

I have read reports that some people have received screens that have waves or are not perfectly rectangular. Luckily, I did not have any issues with mine. My screen surface has no waves, is uniform and perfectly rectangular. The tab tensioning works very well so far. The whole thing appears to be a high quality piece of equipment.

*Watching movies*:

Now this is where the fun starts. This is my first ever projection screen. I paired it with a Panasonic PT-AE4000 which I also bought here at Amazon. I have a 14' throw distance and ceiling mounted and 13.5' viewing distance. The first movie we watched was Avatar! It was absolutely amazing! The color, contrast, everything... just amazing.

*Conclusion*:

I've only had the screen for a couple days, so it remains to be seen how it will withstand frequent use. But at this point, I see no reason to pay thousands of dollars more for the "high end" brands. I would highly recommend this screen to anyone.


----------



## Lamphead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile* /forum/post/18723168
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with the acoustic transparent screen from Elite? I have a cinetension2 now and due to various reasons will be looking for a different screen. Can someone offer their review or opinion on the Elite AT screens? It would be electric screen mounted from ceiling, about 13-15' from seating area, dark room and an Epson UB6500 PJ.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I just bought the VMax2 AcousticPro screen 100" 16:9- I get a small bit of moire- but- overall- I've been very happy with the screen. I've been watching movies and playing xbox. The AcousticPro weave isn't noticeable at 12' where I have my couch, and it doesn't get in the way of my in wall Polk speakers in terms of sound. Sadly the previous versions ship with a black backing to reduce light pass through, and the version that I received doesn't have this backing. BTW- I'm using an Optoma HD66.


----------



## ixion

I have a Cinetension2 and a URC MX-900 remote.


I tried to learn the up/down/stop codes from my Elite Screen IR remote, and the MX-900 simply cannot learn these codes. Also, the codes supplied in the IR database don't work. Anyone here experience that?


----------



## Mike Lang

I learned the Cinetension2 codes on an MX-980 as well as a MX-500.


----------



## ixion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/18896772
> 
> 
> I learned the Cinetension2 codes on an MX-980 as well as a MX-500.



Hmmmm, I can't figure this out, maybe my Cinetension2 remote has some kind of issue, although it does seem to work, I did experience a couple times where I have to keep pressing it for the screen to come down.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/18885345
> 
> 
> Post your impressions, I'm particularly interested in ease of assembly and final image quality. Thanks!



Just got mine last Friday....Assembly is easy....the most difficult is to tension the screen material and install the clips...you need someone to help and follow the directions.....


I will post my impresions in the image qualtiy as soon as I watch some movies....


----------



## ixion

I've had my screen almost a month now since I posted my original review here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post18888866 


I just want to say that the screen is working perfectly after a month of use. The surface has remained perfectly flat and wrinkle free so far. The motor with 12v trigger work great. I'm extremely pleased with this purchase. I'm enjoying watching my movie collection all over again!!


----------



## jayn_j

I have been doing some shopping and notice that there seem to be two series of Elite fixed frame screens out there. Can someone please explain the differences between the EZ-frame and sable-frame series besides the $100 price difference? I have been looking at 120" white. EZ-frames seem to be going around $400 and sable frames for around $300.


EDIT: Sorry folks. I did a search, but not wide enough. The info is already in this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1214441


----------



## DvST8

I just replaced my ES ezFrame (Cinewhite) with a ES Cinetension 2 (Cinewhite).

I moved and the PJ is in the living room not a dedicated room anymore.


The screen on the CT2 is alot darker then the screen on the ezF, is this right?

I was thinking they might have sent me a Cinegrey by accident but I checked my receipt, the box and the sticker on the screen they all have the model # for Cinewhite. The model # ends with W2.


Unless someone can tell me they use very different material for the two screens (ezF vs CT2) and this is normal can someone that owns a Cinetension 2 post (or pm) a picture and say if its a Cinewhite or Cinegrey so I can compare it to mine? Picture of the screen itself no video on it.


Thanks.


----------



## NoiseGoth

Question for anyone using the ZSP-TR01 12V triggered RF remote: I wondered if it was possible to convert the standard RF remote that ships with every Cinetension2 to the 12V triggered version with a little creative soldering. I opened my RF remote and noticed 5 open pins for "Control". Would someone with a ZSP-TR01 mind opening their remote and snapping a photo of the board, specifically showing the "control" pins? This could save a lot of people $80+ if it's an easy hack.


Thanks!


----------



## mjfink

I just got my ES Cinetension 2 in Cinewhite and thought exactly the same thing that you did. I was expecting white to be.. Well.. White.. Cinewhite is really almost grey in color.


Went through exactly the same process as you did (check the model number, etc) and, unless Elite is putting the wrong material in many boxes, I'm going to say that Cinewhite is just not that "white" a color.










I'm very happy with the screen, it's working really well for me; I just expected it to be much brighter (with the lights on). I'm using mine with a 8500UB, and, frankly, I wouldn't want higher gain, the screen is really bright as it is. Just unnerving when I dropped the screen the first time!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19018400
> 
> 
> I just replaced my ES ezFrame (Cinewhite) with a ES Cinetension 2 (Cinewhite).
> 
> I moved and the PJ is in the living room not a dedicated room anymore.
> 
> 
> The screen on the CT2 is alot darker then the screen on the ezF, is this right?
> 
> I was thinking they might have sent me a Cinegrey by accident but I checked my receipt, the box and the sticker on the screen they all have the model # for Cinewhite. The model # ends with W2.
> 
> 
> Unless someone can tell me they use very different material for the two screens (ezF vs CT2) and this is normal can someone that owns a Cinetension 2 post (or pm) a picture and say if its a Cinewhite or Cinegrey so I can compare it to mine? Picture of the screen itself no video on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mjfink

Here are some pictures of mine; however, I don't really know how well these are going to show the actual color/shade of this screen.


Hope this helps.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19018400
> 
> 
> I just replaced my ES ezFrame (Cinewhite) with a ES Cinetension 2 (Cinewhite).
> 
> I moved and the PJ is in the living room not a dedicated room anymore.
> 
> 
> The screen on the CT2 is alot darker then the screen on the ezF, is this right?
> 
> I was thinking they might have sent me a Cinegrey by accident but I checked my receipt, the box and the sticker on the screen they all have the model # for Cinewhite. The model # ends with W2.
> 
> 
> Unless someone can tell me they use very different material for the two screens (ezF vs CT2) and this is normal can someone that owns a Cinetension 2 post (or pm) a picture and say if its a Cinewhite or Cinegrey so I can compare it to mine? Picture of the screen itself no video on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mreggena

Does anyone have a Elite Lunette curved screen? I am thinking about getting one. For the price they cant be beat.


----------



## floridapoolboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjfink* /forum/post/19032926
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of mine; however, I don't really know how well these are going to show the actual color/shade of this screen.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Dude, IMO your screen is gray!


----------



## mjfink

I would agree with you.


However, this is what Elite calls their "Cinewhite" screen; in their opinion, this is white.










Anyway, I just wanted to make sure that other people could see this so they don't have the same impression that I did (they sent the wrong screen). AFAIK, this is the CineWhite material (unless they put the wrong screen into a box marked CineWhite, and then put the wrong model number on the whole thing).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/19035927
> 
> 
> Dude, IMO your screen is gray!


----------



## mreggena

well I am thinking of getting a Lunette with CineWhite. how do you like the CineWhite screen? Even tho the screen material is darker does it affect the image or is the picture still good?


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjfink* /forum/post/19037691
> 
> 
> I would agree with you.
> 
> 
> However, this is what Elite calls their "Cinewhite" screen; in their opinion, this is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to make sure that other people could see this so they don't have the same impression that I did (they sent the wrong screen). AFAIK, this is the CineWhite material (unless they put the wrong screen into a box marked CineWhite, and then put the wrong model number on the whole thing).



I contacted ES and they said it is possible that a grey screen got placed in the white packaging. Rare but it could happen.

I contacted the store I purchased it at and first they offered to replace it or give me a discount to keep the grey screen but today they are reneging on that offer.

I will have to contact ES again, I'm pretty sure this is a grey screen comparing it to my other ES Cinewhite screen.


Thanks for the pictures, that's the same grey as my new one. Here's a picture of my other Cinewhite screen and the white I was expecting.


*Update: I contacted ES. They said they know that some of these shipped out with the wrong color screen and will be replacing it for me.


----------



## mjfink

Oh man, are you serious? So that could really be a CineGray screen in a case/box marked CineWhite? Crap... I guess I'm going to have to get in touch with them too; this screen is, IMHO, a Gray color, I just never really thought that there was a possibility of them putting the wrong screen into a case marked "White".


Let me know how your replacement goes, and, most importantly, if they really did send the wrong screen.


Thx!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19040839
> 
> 
> I contacted ES and they said it is possible that a grey screen got placed in the white packaging. Rare but it could happen.
> 
> I contacted the store I purchased it at and first they offered to replace it or give me a discount to keep the grey screen but today they are reneging on that offer.
> 
> I will have to contact ES again, I'm pretty sure this is a grey screen comparing it to my other ES Cinewhite screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, that's the same grey as my new one. Here's a picture of my other Cinewhite screen and the white I was expecting.
> 
> 
> *Update: I contacted ES. They said they know that some of these shipped out with the wrong color screen and will be replacing it for me.


----------



## DvST8

I'm waiting for someone from ES to get back to me now to confirm everything they asked for pictures of the screen to prove its grey.

If all goes well I'll post a before and after picture for you and let you know how long it took to and the return process.


----------



## unclemat

^ Updates?


----------



## DvST8

Replacement screen is on the way from ES.

They are picking up the old one after the new one comes.

I am never ordering anything from this store again after they promised to resolve this then changed their mind and said that what I get doesn't have to match what I ordered and its not their problem. Good thing ES is a good company and is replacing it.


If anyone else exchanges theirs, the power cord can be on the left or right you have to specify which you want.

I'll update again after it comes.


----------



## unclemat

Where did you buy the screen originally from?


----------



## mreggena

Did you buy it from an online retailer or directly from Elite?


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unclemat* /forum/post/19070812
> 
> 
> Where did you buy the screen originally from?



I ordered from Abe’s Of Maine 

Like I said never again, they lost all of my business and the people I order equipment for.

I got my PJ (Epson 6500UB) and my first ES screen from one of the sponsors here, not worth it to save a few bucks.


----------



## union1411

hey guys. decided to get a bigger screen and am going to try out the eZ frame cinewhite rather than do another dyi with laminate. my screen arrives tomorrow.


i have a question though. my wall has some molding all over the middle of the wall - strips that are about inch deep. do i need to do anything because of that or will the parts that the screen ships with be enough to compensate for the molding?


thanks.


pic of part of the wall so you can see the molding


----------



## unclemat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19071080
> 
> 
> I ordered from Abe's Of Maine
> 
> Like I said never again, they lost all of my business and the people I order equipment for.
> 
> I got my PJ (Epson 6500UB) and my first ES screen from one of the sponsors here, not worth it to save a few bucks.



I think they are some crap outfit, never bought anything from them but read bad stories about them in the context of photo gear.


I am thinking of buying my screen from B&H, but then the screen I want is "special order". I am wondering how B&H would handle any potential issues.


On the bright side it seems the Elite company is stepping up nicely.


----------



## NoiseGoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unclemat* /forum/post/19073483
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying my screen from B&H, but then the screen I want is "special order". I am wondering how B&H would handle any potential issues.



B&H and Elite seem to have a pretty tight relationship, customer service-wise, so I wouldn't worry. I ordered the RF 12V triggered remote from B&H, and the next day a rep from Elite was calling me asking for my screen details to process the drop shipment. B&H sent a follow-up email later the same day confirming some of my info.


----------



## BTAU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/18241770
> 
> 
> Anyone using the AcousticPro 1080? I am looking for impressions on the screen appearance.
> 
> 
> I know its not as smooth as a non AT screen but I am curious if the screen "pores" detract from image performance at say 13-15 ft?



My first row is about 12 feet from my 120" AcousticPro1080 screen and I have not had any issues with the pores. Once you get about 8-10 feet away from the screen, it is hardly noticeable. Closer than that and you will see the pores.


I have been very impressed with the Screen, especially for the price.


----------



## tomasg

Has anybody experiencies with this type of elite screen? What about wrinkled screen?


----------



## union1411

ok, i received the eZFrame Cinewhite and installed it. here is my comparison list so far versus the DYI Designer White Laminate I used before.

*Ordering*: Elite wins by a landslide. Easy to find everywhere. One click of the mouse and I had it the next day (paying overnight shipping of course). With the laminate, finding it can be a real pain in the butt and then there can be a decent wait to actually receive it.

*Assembly/preparation*: Elite by a landslide again. It took me 2 hours to put it together (which is probably longer than for most people). With DYI, I had to get the wood, cut it, get a gazillion pieces/tools, make several trips back to home depot because i didn't get enough of whatever material or needed a new tool, and so on. It took me almost 12 hours to assemble the DYI screen - and even then I still ended up with a smaller screen than I liked because part of the laminate cracked when I was assembling the screen.

*Image Quality*: Laminate. I could tell instantly that the Elite screen looked kinda washed out, had less pop, and was less contrasty. I'll have to cut a piece of laminate to compare, though I don't need to. However, that said I made some adjustments on my projector's settings to improve the contrast. It looks good enough for now and my eyes will end up adjusting anyway. However, I can see myself in 6 months to a year thinking about going with laminate again, but right now I don't feel like dealing with the hassle.


Anyways, for $400 for a 106 inch fixed frame screen, I think this is a great value and does almost everything right. If it wasn't for me having used laminate before, I would have thought it was the greatest screen ever. But the laminate spoiled me a little







Ok, enough typing. Time to watch some more movies.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *union1411* /forum/post/19080812
> 
> 
> ok, i received the eZFrame Cinewhite and installed it. here is my comparison list so far versus the DYI Designer White Laminate I used before.
> 
> *Ordering*: Elite wins by a landslide. Easy to find everywhere. One click of the mouse and I had it the next day (paying overnight shipping of course). With the laminate, finding it can be a real pain in the butt and then there can be a decent wait to actually receive it.
> 
> *Assembly/preparation*: Elite by a landslide again. It took me 2 hours to put it together (which is probably longer than for most people). With DYI, I had to get the wood, cut it, get a gazillion pieces/tools, make several trips back to home depot because i didn't get enough of whatever material or needed a new tool, and so on. It took me almost 12 hours to assemble the DYI screen - and even then I still ended up with a smaller screen than I liked because part of the laminate cracked when I was assembling the screen.
> 
> *Image Quality*: Laminate. I could tell instantly that the Elite screen looked kinda washed out, had less pop, and was less contrasty. I'll have to cut a piece of laminate to compare, though I don't need to. However, that said I made some adjustments on my projector's settings to improve the contrast. It looks good enough for now and my eyes will end up adjusting anyway. However, I can see myself in 6 months to a year thinking about going with laminate again, but right now I don't feel like dealing with the hassle.
> 
> 
> Anyways, for $400 for a 106 inch fixed frame screen, I think this is a great value and does almost everything right. If it wasn't for me having used laminate before, I would have thought it was the greatest screen ever. But the laminate spoiled me a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, enough typing. Time to watch some more movies.



Interesting to see that the laminate appears to deliver a better overall image quality. What is the lamite you used? I got the Silverframe 1.8 Gain and it shows an improvement, though not dramatic, over my previous DIY, which was based on a Home Depot thrifty white panel painted with a Behr Siverframe based paint mix....


----------



## union1411

i used the Designer White laminate from Wilson Arts. it has a measured on-axis gain of 1.29, compared to .99 for the CineWhite screen, according to that pdf that is floating around this forum.


the Elite screen will do me ok for a little while (live in an apartment now). but there really is no comparison between the laminate and the Cinewhite. the laminate is so much more punchy and bright. and the perceived conterast is much higher. the Cinewhite looks more dull and dim in comparison.


again though, i have no regrets with the Elite screen. i knew i was going to get less gain and that's ok because i didn't want to deal with the hassle of another DYI build at the moment.


----------



## DvST8

My replacement screen came in last Friday, I finally got to put it up just now (work, no time). It's white!

There was a 8in1 remote (ZR800D) in the box too the grey one didn't come with one.

UPS is coming soon to pickup the old one.


Here are some pictures so you can see the difference.


----------



## c722

I'm considering buying the Kestrel tensioned 103C (2.35) screen.


Has any one had any experience on this model ? what's the surface material that can be ordered ? is the surface flat free of wrinkles ? is the motor noisy ? can the black drop be adjusted ? etc.


thanks.


----------



## mariokrt64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *union1411* /forum/post/19101197
> 
> 
> i used the Designer White laminate from Wilson Arts. it has a measured on-axis gain of 1.29, compared to .99 for the CineWhite screen, according to that pdf that is floating around this forum.
> 
> 
> the Elite screen will do me ok for a little while (live in an apartment now). but there really is no comparison between the laminate and the Cinewhite. the laminate is so much more punchy and bright. and the perceived conterast is much higher. the Cinewhite looks more dull and dim in comparison.
> 
> 
> again though, i have no regrets with the Elite screen. i knew i was going to get less gain and that's ok because i didn't want to deal with the hassle of another DYI build at the moment.



I am happy I did not got the cinewhite, then.....The 1.8HG works very good with good material and resulted in an improvement when watching not so good material...This is my first screen and PJ, so I don't have much reference to compare with....Thks....


----------



## floridapoolboy

A unity gain screen, in a darkened room, with a properly calibrated PJ, in a size and PJ throw to deliver reference brightness levels, should yield the best image possible. Why someone would prefer a piece of laminate is questionable, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19101592
> 
> 
> My replacement screen came in last Friday, I finally got to put it up just now (work, no time). It's white!
> 
> There was a 8in1 remote (ZR800D) in the box too the grey one didn't come with one.
> 
> UPS is coming soon to pickup the old one.
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures so you can see the difference.



Looks like I just have bad luck.

The new one when screen is up the left side is about 1/4 of an inch lower then the right side and when the screen goes up and down there's waves across the screen.

The original one was even and went up\\down without any waves on the screen.


I adjusted the zoom on the PJ to make up for the screen not being even, but I'm worried about the waves every time it goes up and down causing wrinkles on the screen.

I contacted Elite and they said to leave the screen down for a few days and the weight should fix both issues.

I'm going to try this starting Monday (to many people over on the weekends to leave it down).

I'll update after a few days in case this happens to anyone else so they know what to do.


----------



## jdr1000

Well, you have waves, and I just got my Cinetension2 120" with a PIMPLE about 8 inches from the bottom, right in the middle of the screen.


Is there a way to solve this? It is brand new but no returns.


J


----------



## unclemat

Hey guys, where are you ordering your Elite screens from? Are they shipped directly from Elite or from a distributor?


I am about to pull the trigger on 115" diag 2.35 Cinetension2.


----------



## mreggena

I am going to be buying mine from Amazon. You should check at buy.com as well. they have great deals on certain Elite screens.


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mreggena* /forum/post/19127346
> 
> 
> I am going to be buying mine from Amazon. You should check at buy.com as well. they have great deals on certain Elite screens.



As always, check both the price and the shipping cost. Some of the Amzaon featured merchants charge $70 or more for shipping which makes the overall package no bargain.


----------



## mreggena

oh of course! I am an expert on online shopping! Free Shipping from Amazon plus a cheaper price cant be beat.


----------



## unclemat

Amazon.com would be my #1 choice, but they don't sell 2.35 screens. It's either b&h or projectorzone.com.


Any experiences with projectorzone?


----------



## Mike Lang




----------



## HuskerOmaha

Need advice on what screen to purchase for my current setup.


Seating area will be anywhere from 12-20 feet from screen.

9 ft ceilings.


Projector will be ceiling mounted wherever the distance is neccesary for screen size.


I have a HUGE Elite Screen right now, diagonal of 180ish inches. I need to downsize but upsize quality.


Was thinking around 120-130 inch diagonal....


Help???


----------



## GrandPixel

what are your room dimensions?


----------



## unclemat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/19127514



Thanks for the tip. Called them and got better deal than advertised anywhere else.


----------



## HuskerOmaha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrandPixel* /forum/post/19162468
> 
> 
> what are your room dimensions?



Sorry, forgot to include that. The room is 13.5 x 30 ft, but the seating area will be in the 12-18 ft distance from the screen. I have 9 ft ceilings.


The back of the room includes a closet, wetbar, bathroom.


I also wondered about fixed screens vs. motorized. Just starting the family out, have a 16 month old and 1 on the way. (don't want expensive screen to be ripped, poked, etc). I'm thinking a SmX screen is out of question.


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19110391
> 
> 
> Looks like I just have bad luck.
> 
> The new one when screen is up the left side is about 1/4 of an inch lower then the right side and when the screen goes up and down there's waves across the screen.
> 
> The original one was even and went up\\down without any waves on the screen.
> 
> 
> I adjusted the zoom on the PJ to make up for the screen not being even, but I'm worried about the waves every time it goes up and down causing wrinkles on the screen.
> 
> I contacted Elite and they said to leave the screen down for a few days and the weight should fix both issues.
> 
> I'm going to try this starting Monday (to many people over on the weekends to leave it down).
> 
> I'll update after a few days in case this happens to anyone else so they know what to do.



Leaving it down for a few days didn't help.

ES is now sending me some replacement parts that I should install.


----------



## Jrunr

haso anyone recently purchase a home2 screen? I hve heard good things and bad things about them. Nice picture with e fiberglass backing, but come all wrinkled and looking like crap. I love the price though so i am wondering if it is worth the risk...


----------



## Mabuse

I recently installed an 84" Elite fixed screen. The EZFrame. Due to the limitation of my room I have to mount the screen using only 2 of the mounting wall plates (Elite suggests 4). The 2 that I'm using are in the upper left and upper right corner, all the way in the corner. So the screen is hanging from it's corners. The frame has been up for 2 months now with no visible problems. Will I encounter any long term problems from hanging it this way? Like maybe the aluminum frame will start to sag slightly.


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mabuse* /forum/post/19185915
> 
> 
> I recently installed an 84" Elite fixed screen. The EZFrame. Due to the limitation of my room I have to mount the screen using only 2 of the mounting wall plates (Elite suggests 4). The 2 that I'm using are in the upper left and upper right corner, all the way in the corner. So the screen is hanging from it's corners. The frame has been up for 2 months now with no visible problems. Will I encounter any long term problems from hanging it this way? Like maybe the aluminum frame will start to sag slightly.



Interesting. My 120" fixed frame only came with 2 mounting plates. I also mounted at the corners, and it seems to be doing fine. 84" should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Metasynman

I just put together a new 120" *Elite CineWhite EZ-Frame* fixed-frame screen (R120WH1). Once I got it together I noticed several wrinkles on the left 3"-4" of the screen. It looks like the wrinkles may be from being either improperly packaged, or from being boxed up for a long period of time (or both.) The screen is properly tensioned (see pics.)


I saw a post earlier where someone recommended applying heat with a blow-dryer to try and smooth-out/remove the wrinkles. Does anyone have any experience with this or know if it will indeed work? I've attached pics. From the front, my iPhone doesn't capture too much detail, but the pic from the back clearly shows the wrinkles. I'm assumming if I can see them with the naked eye from the front, that they will be clearly visible with a picture projected onto it.


Any insight into this would be appreciated.


----------



## mreggena

Has anyone purchased a VMAX2 screen? I am thinking about getting one or just sticking with a fixed frame. havent decided yet.


----------



## peterpioli

Any Starbright 7 screen owners here? I'd like feedback.


Have you compared to other high gain screen material?


How does it compare to the Dalite High Power material?


Does it work well for a table mount projector?


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19171627
> 
> 
> Leaving it down for a few days didn't help.
> 
> ES is now sending me some replacement parts that I should install.



The replacement parts didn't help, they are sending another screen.

UPS only pickups the old screen M-F / 9-5 so you are forced to stay home and loose a day of work, ugh.


----------



## gwilkolek

3 days a go I bought a VMAX2 100" screen.

Today after installation I just noticed cracking sound coming from the screen!!!!!

Brand new screen, never used!!! What a dissapointment









Here you can see a link to the video on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCIwMu-G_XY


----------



## Dinomon

Has anyone comment on the following screens: Elite Home 2 vs. Elite CineTension 2 Screen. Pros/Cons.


----------



## Cham313

I found these instructions to be the best I've found, except (no fault of the poster I'm sure, I'm sure his screen's yellow screw adjusted the drop height),


on my screen the YELLOW screw adjusted the top stop, and the WHITE screw adjusted the bottom drop position. Go figure why Elite would be so inconsistent with color coding. I can only recommend that instead of going by color, go by position (the screw closer to the front of the screen adjusts the bottom drop). At least on mine!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ixion* /forum/post/18888866
> 
> 
> I posted this review on Amazon, folks here might find it useful:
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *Vertical Drop Adjustment*:
> 
> The first time you lower the screen, it will go all the way down to its lowest level by default (at least mine did). I needed to raise it by 3 inches so that it stopped just above our media cabinet. The instructions to do this are on the website here:
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=19&lang=en
> 
> 
> The instructions are not very clear. You can only fine tune the adjustment on the way down, which means you must first bring the limit up and then adjust it down. Here's my version, if you want to raise the limit of where the screen stops on the way down...
> 
> 1) First, don't mess with the grey screw, this adjusts the UP limit and you shouldn't have to touch this.
> 
> 2) To adjust the DOWN limit, you want to adjust the yellow screw ONLY.
> 
> 3) Put the screen down.
> 
> 4) DO NOT turn the yellow screw counter-clockwise at this point as this will cause the screen to fully come down and possibly drop out of the box
> 
> 5) With the screen down, measure approximately how many inches you want to raise the lower limit.
> 
> 6) Raise the screen up (fully retracted)
> 
> 7) Turn the yellow screw clockwise one full turn per inch that you measured, and add an extra turn or two.
> 
> 8) Put the screen down, it should now have stopped at a higher point than before.
> 
> 9) With the screen down, turn the yellow screw counter-clockwise. For each small turn, the screen will immediately drop a little bit. Keep turning the screw slowly until you are satisfied with the position. Done.


----------



## DvST8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19295988
> 
> 
> The replacement parts didn't help, they are sending another screen.
> 
> UPS only pickups the old screen M-F / 9-5 so you are forced to stay home and loose a day of work, ugh.



Finally got the third replacement, this one is good finally.


----------



## xsnrg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DvST8* /forum/post/19424184
> 
> 
> Finally got the third replacement, this one is good finally.



Hope it stays that way.


----------



## mntwister

Several years ago I purchased a M150UWH Elite screen (1.1 gain, matte white). Over the few years, it has developed waves starting on the right top corner that go to the bottom middle, and the same for the left side. Does anyone else have this problem? Is there any way to get rid of the waves instead of buying a new one (although the screen is only about 280.00 on Amazon which is inexpensive for a 150" screen, I just can't afford the Cinetension).


I am purchasing a JVC RS-50 3D projector this week and am wondering if those waves are going to affect the 3D. Right now I only see the waves very slightly on a regular picture (non-3d) during very white scenes. These are not the same as Medicineman (see photos post 1099), mine are 3 or 4 waves in the screen where it is not completely flat in those areas. They come all the way down from each corner on the top to the middle of the screen at the bottom.


Can I do something to correct this?


----------



## Dinomon

How is Elite Electric screen compare to Focupix Electric screen?


----------



## MegaToad

I have a HOME2 120" screen I would like to use my amps trigger to drop the screen. I used a 1/8" mono jack and conected it to the CAT5 cable that goes into the screen. When the amp turns on the screen drops, once fully deployed its starts to rise 30sec or so latter.


If I unplug the trigger on the amp and plug it into the other trigger port the screen begins to retract once agin but only for a short time as well (or if the power is cycled the amp)


Is this a problem with the screen? I am thinking its the amp (Yamaha rx-a1000)?


----------



## MegaToad

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gwilkolek* 
3 days a go I bought a VMAX2 100" screen.

Today after installation I just noticed cracking sound coming from the screen!!!!!

Brand new screen, never used!!! What a dissapointment









Here you can see a link to the video on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCIwMu-G_XY 

Yes mine does thay as well but not as bad. Mine started after 8-10 uses but has not gottem worse. Did you ever find out what ot was?


----------



## newfmp3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterpioli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any Starbright 7 screen owners here? I'd like feedback.
> 
> 
> Have you compared to other high gain screen material?
> 
> 
> How does it compare to the Dalite High Power material?
> 
> 
> Does it work well for a table mount projector?



I would like to know as well. I need a replacement screen due to tear, and they do not make my existing screen anymore- m2500 with 2.1 gain. The hp is great, but not so for ceiling mounts


----------



## budwich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19569091
> 
> 
> Several years ago I purchased a M150UWH Elite screen (1.1 gain, matte white). Over the few years, it has developed waves starting on the right top corner that go to the bottom middle, and the same for the left side. Does anyone else have this problem? Is there any way to get rid of the waves instead of buying a new one (although the screen is only about 280.00 on Amazon which is inexpensive for a 150" screen, I just can't afford the Cinetension).
> 
> 
> I am purchasing a JVC RS-50 3D projector this week and am wondering if those waves are going to affect the 3D. Right now I only see the waves very slightly on a regular picture (non-3d) during very white scenes. These are not the same as Medicineman (see photos post 1099), mine are 3 or 4 waves in the screen where it is not completely flat in those areas. They come all the way down from each corner on the top to the middle of the screen at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Can I do something to correct this?



depending on how "adventuresome" you want to get, you could try inserting sheets of paper in the roller. Basically, you cause the screen to unroll as far it can with the limit screws (careful here), then take some "pieces of say print paper" (ie. 8X11 or smaller depending on how much room you have on the top border), insert/wedge them in along the roller/"take up wraps" of the screen, you then roll up the screen, put your "stop limits" back and deploy again. The paper will take up a "fraction" more of the screen in the middle (that's where you stick them mostly) and might help with the dreaded "V" waves which are usually caused by roller sag among other things.


----------



## newfmp3

I got a sample of the starbrite and their other lower gain screens. The starbrite was interesting. The sample was too small to say anything definite one way or the other. It does have a distinct look to it, a certain sheen. I had it side by side with the High Power 2.4, and it's noticeably brighter then the HP. Almost blinding during white screens. Viewing angle is not too bad but again, I had a small sample. There is no black backing on it, it's very thin - stretchy. I wish I could see a full screen with it.


They were very quick to get me samples though, and nice to deal with.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budwich* /forum/post/19635417
> 
> 
> depending on how "adventuresome" you want to get, you could try inserting sheets of paper in the roller. Basically, you cause the screen to unroll as far it can with the limit screws (careful here), then take some "pieces of say print paper" (ie. 8X11 or smaller depending on how much room you have on the top border), insert/wedge them in along the roller/"take up wraps" of the screen, you then roll up the screen, put your "stop limits" back and deploy again. The paper will take up a "fraction" more of the screen in the middle (that's where you stick them mostly) and might help with the dreaded "V" waves which are usually caused by roller sag among other things.




I am not quite sure I understand. Yes I have the dreaded V waves. My screen has been down since day 1 I have only once rolled it back up, is this something that happens all the time on these bigger models? I also thought of tying some string on the bottom pole on both sides and stretching it a bit that way making it tighter, I noticed when I pull that way it makes them go away. I would have to use a nail on the wall or something to tie them to. Do you think this might work?


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19651922
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure I understand. Yes I have the dreaded V waves. My screen has been down since day 1 I have only once rolled it back up, is this something that happens all the time on these bigger models? I also thought of tying some string on the bottom pole on both sides and stretching it a bit that way making it tighter, I noticed when I pull that way it makes them go away. I would have to use a nail on the wall or something to tie them to. Do you think this might work?



What budwich is saying is the roller is sagging (not straight any more.)

So you mark the top of your screen where it just sticks out of the case when extended to the normal spot with some tape, then adjust the stop setting so it extends as far as it can go.

Next cut some paper that will fit within the distance between the roller and your tape (so it is not to big). insert the paper in the center area of the screen between the screen and roller and roll up the the screen. Reset the stop and extend the screen.

The thickness of the paper will cause the center of the the screen to be up higher than the edges which may help the waves. Add and remove paper to adjust.


I have never done this, but that is what I understand his post to say.


----------



## MegaToad

Will a 12.6v source fry out the board on the elete screens trigger input. Its rated for 5-12v. 12.6v .1amp is what the projector outputs... I would not think the extra .6v would be an issue?


----------



## ooms

the Elite 92" manual pull down has generally favorable reviews> its only about ~$100. would it go well with an Epson 6100? its gonna be more of a temporary screen so i dont really wanna spend a lot of money.


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooms* /forum/post/19656480
> 
> 
> the Elite 92" manual pull down has generally favorable reviews> its only about ~$100. would it go well with an Epson 6100? its gonna be more of a temporary screen so i dont really wanna spend a lot of money.



It's $100. You don't get much choice at that price point. Anything in that price range is going to be just about the same, matte white pvc on a cheap roller made in china. It will be fine for a starter screen.


----------



## jasonAB

Bought a 92" Silver Frame SILVERFRAME92HG1 from an outfit called Tech For Less.


I'm not sure how they came to have this unit as it looks like it was the only one they had, but I got it for $170 with free delivery. It was perfect when I took it out of the box.


Took some effort to put together, but now it looks perfect on my wall. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## mntwister

Congrads Jason on your new screen. I love my Elite! And for those looking and wondering about 3D, I had saved for 4 years and just purchased the JVC RS-50 projector and the 3D looks absolutely brilliant. I have their Maxwhite 1.1 gain 150" screen, and it is stunning, and the screen only cost me 275.00.


The problem with the bigger screens is they start to get slight waves in them, from the upper corner to the mid center bottom, sometimes shaped like a V. Mine has it and you can see it whenever there is white. Not prominent but it is there. I am trying to find a way to tie the bottom pole to something on each side to pull on it which would get rid of it. Anyone else have this problem? Mine is 3 years old. I was given some advice in earlier posts here and 2 people tried to explain it, but I just don't understand what they are saying.


----------



## SmoothGS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19695488
> 
> 
> The problem with the bigger screens is they start to get slight waves in them, from the upper corner to the mid center bottom, sometimes shaped like a V. Mine has it and you can see it whenever there is white. Not prominent but it is there. I am trying to find a way to tie the bottom pole to something on each side to pull on it which would get rid of it. Anyone else have this problem? Mine is 3 years old. I was given some advice in earlier posts here and 2 people tried to explain it, but I just don't understand what they are saying.



From airscapes...

------------

So you mark the top of your screen where it just sticks out of the case when extended to the normal spot with some tape, then adjust the stop setting so it extends as far as it can go.

Next cut some paper that will fit within the distance between the roller and your tape (so it is not to big). insert the paper in the center area of the screen between the screen and roller and roll up the the screen. Reset the stop and extend the screen.

The thickness of the paper will cause the center of the the screen to be up higher than the edges which may help the waves. Add and remove paper to adjust.


I have never done this, but that is what I understand his post to say.

-----------


I've never done this either, but plan to in the next day or so as I have the same issues.


----------



## floridapoolboy

The only sure fire way to get rid of waves is to switch to a fixed frame screen. Been there, had waves, now I'm a happy camper!


----------



## buster6070




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floridapoolboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only sure fire way to get rid of waves is to switch to a fixed frame screen. Been there, had waves, now I'm a happy camper!



Sometimes fixed frames isn't an option. I know in my house the only room big enough for a decent projector is my family room or master bedroom (no basements in Houston). So I mounted the screen above the entertainment center and it drops down infront of our TV. Having a fixed frame that I would have to put up and take down, not to mention store somewhere isn't an option. I purchased a 5 year warranty on my screen though, still hope the above solution works. Keep us updated.


----------



## SmoothGS

I added half a sheet of 8.5x11" paper to the roller and it seemed to help the waves. I'll mess with it somemore this week. I added it to the middle of the screen, I may add a second, but put them evenly across the top, instead of right in the middle.


----------



## miatame

Just received a VMAX100 for Xmas and I can't figure out if I need an optional bracket for ceiling installation. The instructions are POOR. Presumably if I can use the included bracket or buy another one I'll have to hit studs on either side right? So what if the case doesn't match up? Presumably it won't unless I get VERY lucky.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Five28

Quote:

Originally Posted by *miatame* 
Just received a VMAX100 for Xmas and I can't figure out if I need an optional bracket for ceiling installation. The instructions are POOR. Presumably if I can use the included bracket or buy another one I'll have to hit studs on either side right? So what if the case doesn't match up? Presumably it won't unless I get VERY lucky.


Thanks for the help.
miatame, I have the same screen that you mentioned that my son got me for Christmas. He didn't do his homework though. I needed a screen with about 17" of drop, which he never thought of. Looks like I'll be angling the projector up a bit. I previously had a DIY blackout cloth screen which was suspended by two hooks screwed into the ceiling rafters. Of course these don't line up with the ends of the new screen so I was thinking of buying a 10' piece of 1"x2" poplar or pine which I'll paint white to match the ceiling. I can measure the distance between the mounting tabs at the edges of the screen and then install some appropriate hardware to the 1x2 at those measurements and then secure it to the rafters. The new screen will then have hooks at the correct locations. Not an elegant solution but it beats having to move the projector.


----------



## airscapes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Five28* /forum/post/19724694
> 
> 
> miatame, I have the same screen that you mentioned that my son got me for Christmas. He didn't do his homework though. I needed a screen with about 17" of drop, which he never thought of. Looks like I'll be angling the projector up a bit. I previously had a DIY blackout cloth screen which was suspended by two hooks screwed into the ceiling rafters. Of course these don't line up with the ends of the new screen so I was thinking of buying a 10' piece of 1"x2" poplar or pine which I'll paint white to match the ceiling. I can measure the distance between the mounting tabs at the edges of the screen and then install some appropriate hardware to the 1x2 at those measurements and then secure it to the rafters. The new screen will then have hooks at the correct locations. Not an elegant solution but it beats having to move the projector.



Can you not return the screen for the one with the proper drop????


----------



## miatame

Yeah I guess I'm not a big fan of wood planks along the ceiling. I wish the brackets were adjustable along the length of the casing. Are there any other options?


----------



## miatame

Got the screen up last night. Basically what I thought it would be like...lots of talking with my buddy about the best way to mount it, lots of time gaining access to the ceiling through the attic, lots of time finding the stud and then 5 minutes to actually screw the screen into the ceiling. It looks GREAT though. I got "lucky" and had studs running parallel with the screen so I didn't have to use the 1"x6" plank I bought. It would have looked funny.


Please keep in mind this is right after the install so the furniture is all over the place and [email protected] everywhere. This is not how the room will look when it's done!







Oh and keep in mind that's a 40" LCD TV....100" screens are huge! haha I love it!


Screen up:










Screen down:


----------



## miatame

My thoughts so far are that the screen material is stinky (it smells like plastic so bad! haha) but very good quality. Slapped my Epson Pro 800 on a table, hooked up my bluray player and played the lobby scene in Matrix. No adjustments, just fired it at the new screen, and it looked pretty awesome.


The IR remote is horrible. It doesn't work half the time, I need to figure out why.


The motor is slow, and while it is smooth there is a clicking sound every foot or so when it rolls up or down. Disconcerting but we'll see.


Overall for $350 shipped it is a great deal. I'll get some quality shots up when the theater room is done and painted.


One thing, what do you guys do with the power cord? It is so not elegant hanging down and the cord is only about 5 feet so how do they expect you to plug it in? It is assumed you will have an outlet on the ceiling?


----------



## milkman3371

can some one enlighten me on the quality of my screen?


I have a Silver Frame series with cinewhite I purchased 2 years ago in 120". this was my first screen in my first theater. Impulse buy on Ebay.


I have heard good things about the Elunevision Reference screen. I hrard everyone raving about the SMOOTH surface.


I have a completely light controlled room with flat black walls..


Is this an upgrade for me or should I be happy with what I have? I am just looking for a change and or doing research on my current equipment. I am also hearing my screen is pretty decent for what I paid for it. I recently got my HT done in my new house and was just looking to do some tweaking, I just dont like the actual silver frame itself. I like the black velvet frame on the Elunevision. Plus the smooth screen.


Thank you all.


----------



## jbrentd

Well, I have to say that I've been pretty happy with my 100" Elite CineTension2 so far. We went with this set up because my boys (8 & 10) still watch a lot of Nick and Disney channels and I didn't want them running up the hours on the PJ on that crap. The white furniture was somewhat expensive and only a few years old, so we rearranged it. It does through off some light, but it's not distracting to me and the people we've had over so far.


My only problem with the screen has been trying to figure out how to get the 12v trigger to work. The manual says red is +12v and green is 0v, but I'm not sure what is what from the Epson 8350. So, if anyone has any insight on that, it would be appreciated.


Screen Up










Screen Down


----------



## buster6070




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrentd* /forum/post/19734717
> 
> 
> Well, I have to say that I've been pretty happy with my 100" Elite CineTension2 so far. We went with this set up because my boys (8 & 10) still watch a lot of Nick and Disney channels and I didn't want them running up the hours on the PJ on that crap. The white furniture was somewhat expensive and only a few years old, so we rearranged it. It does through off some light, but it's not distracting to me and the people we've had over so far.
> 
> 
> My only problem with the screen has been trying to figure out how to get the 12v trigger to work. The manual says red is +12v and green is 0v, but I'm not sure what is what from the Epson 8350. So, if anyone has any insight on that, it would be appreciated.



Haha, Like your setup. We think alike.




















Can't help you on the 12v trigger setup. I used my Harmony 900 to control the screen. If you have a Harmony it's in their library of devices. Or if you have a remote that can learn IR commands that'll work too.


----------



## jbrentd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buster6070* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Like your setup. We think alike.
> 
> 
> Can't help you on the 12v trigger setup. I used my Harmony 900 to control the screen. If you have a Harmony it's in their library of devices. Or if you have a remote that can learn IR commands that'll work too.



I have a Harmony 900 as well and found the screen in the home appliance device section. After setting it up, it won't control it. Were there any special tricks that you remember?


----------



## buster6070




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrentd* /forum/post/19737093
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 900 as well and found the screen in the home appliance device section. After setting it up, it won't control it. Were there any special tricks that you remember?



Yeah. For some reason none of my buttons were programmed correctly off the bat to make the screen go up and down. Second, since it's considered a home appliance the software doens't realize it needs to be down/up like a TV needs to be on/off when viewing something. Not sure how familiar you are with the software so I'll go over both.


1st, programming the buttons with the correct actions in case you ever just wanna use the screen by itself.


Devices>Home Appliance Settings>











Customize Buttons











These are the buttons I chose to use, but it's really all up to works best for you.












2nd, telling the software to drop and raise the screen when using the projector.


So under activites, click on settings>











Review the settings for this Activity>











Yes, but I want to add more control of options and devices for this Activity











You then want to Add "Elite Screens Home Appliance" to the Devices in Use list. In the picture I already have it added.











Skip through the next two screens as I'm guessing these settings are already setup. Now you want to add an action for the "Elite Screen Home Appliance" and choose the direction down for the Start Action and direction up for Leave Action.











You'll have to go through each activity that uses the projecter and set this up. Kinda a pain but what can you do? Hope this helps you out.


----------



## jbrentd

Thanks for the screenshots. I confirmed that I had it set up like that, but when I try to raise or lower the screen, the radio icon at the top of the 900's display doesn't come on at all like it does for any other device.


----------



## buster6070




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrentd* /forum/post/19737940
> 
> 
> Thanks for the screenshots. I confirmed that I had it set up like that, but when I try to raise or lower the screen, the radio icon at the top of the 900's display doesn't come on at all like it does for any other device.




Damn, I'm such an idiot. You know what, this did happen to me too. Can't believe I didn't remember. Mine didn't know the IR commands. How Logitech has this device listed, but no IR commands is dumb I think. Your gonna have to teach it the IR commands. You'll need to hook up the remote to your computer via the USB cable. Then open the software up and go to Devices. There should be a "Learn IR" option. From there it's pretty self explanatory. Basically you pick the action/command you want it to learn, then push the button on the original remote while pointing it at the bottom of the Logitech remote. I had to really mess around with it before it picked up the IR signal. I ended up taking the battery cover off the 900 because it seemed it was getting the signal through it's window. Maybe it was scratched up or something. Let me know if this fixes it or you need more help. Not at home so can't post screenshots of what I mean. But will be home later tonight. Good Luck. Oh and make sure you use the IR remote that came with the screen and not the Radio one.


----------



## kjr39

Hi all.


I am considering an Elite Cinetension to go with my new Epson 8350.


However, where I plan to mount this is on a sloped ceiling (about 45 degrees.) For anyone that has installed this screen, do you know if it is possible to mount the screen on a slope?


Thanks!


----------



## buster6070




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjr39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> I am considering an Elite Cinetension to go with my new Epson 8350.
> 
> 
> However, where I plan to mount this is on a sloped ceiling (about 45 degrees.) For anyone that has installed this screen, do you know if it is possible to mount the screen on a slope?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The mount is made for a flat wall or ceiling. Won't work on a sloped ceiling. If your pretty handy around the house, you could just do a little custom fabrication. Get some wood and cut some right triangles. Mount those to the studs in the ceiling and then you got yourself a flat surface to screw the mounts into.


----------



## Dinomon

Anyone have experiences with Elite RMA/return policy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## systemlayers

Hi considering buying a cheapo Elite manual pull down 120" screen. How is everyone's experience with these? Good enough wave wise or save for something better? It will be my first screen (and projector). I can't do a fixed screen as it will be coming down in front of my lcd. I will be using wall extensions to bring it in front of my lcd tv 8 inches.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systemlayers* /forum/post/19981324
> 
> 
> Hi considering buying a cheapo Elite manual pull down 120" screen. How is everyone's experience with these? Good enough wave wise or save for something better? It will be my first screen (and projector). I can't do a fixed screen as it will be coming down in front of my lcd. I will be using wall extensions to bring it in front of my lcd tv 8 inches.



I have had their 150" pulldown manual 1.1 gain maxwhite screen for 4 years now and I get a fantastic picture on it. I am not saying there isn't better but I only paid $299 for mine on sale, was running my Epson original 1080 (non UB) until last month and purchased a new JVC 3D RS50, and it also looks great on the screen.


From what I have heard any manual pulldown larger than 70 or 80 inches (and even those at times) are going to get waves. Mine has them. So what I did was just used some tape and taped the bottom right and left to the wall after pulling it flat, presto, done! But the only time you see the waves is when there is a white image on them and then very little.


I think for the money the Elite "cheapo" is a great product and was very surprised how good it was when I started watching high def on it. I was stunned they could sell it for that price. The top bar is very secure and looks great and you get 12" of extra black on the top to pull the screen lower. Since I purchased this new expensive projector, however, I am considering a High Power 2.4 gain screen, only to brighten the 3D. But this one is fine with me, so I am not sure if I am willing to spend $700.


----------



## systemlayers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19981392
> 
> 
> I have had their 150" pulldown manual 1.1 gain maxwhite screen for 4 years now and I get a fantastic picture on it. I am not saying there isn't better but I only paid $299 for mine on sale, was running my Epson original 1080 (non UB) until last month and purchased a new JVC 3D RS50, and it also looks great on the screen.
> 
> 
> From what I have heard any manual pulldown larger than 70 or 80 inches (and even those at times) are going to get waves. Mine has them. So what I did was just used some tape and taped the bottom right and left to the wall after pulling it flat, presto, done! But the only time you see the waves is when there is a white image on them and then very little.
> 
> 
> I think for the money the Elite "cheapo" is a great product and was very surprised how good it was when I started watching high def on it. I was stunned they could sell it for that price. The top bar is very secure and looks great and you get 12" of extra black on the top to pull the screen lower. Since I purchased this new expensive projector, however, I am considering a High Power 2.4 gain screen, only to brighten the 3D. But this one is fine with me, so I am not sure if I am willing to spend $700.




Thanks for the advice i probably will since i really can't see the justification in price difference in a pulldown vs. fixed other than the wave thing.

Would putting some weight on the floor/tensioned by string to the screen help with waves? I'll have my screen 6+" away from the wall so taping it to the wall is not an option.

Input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Davco

I have just ordered the Osprey Tension Dual Series 133" unit and I was wondering if other users are happy with their purchase. I am going to team it up with a JVC X7 and a CAVX Mk3 lens. I hear poor stories over here in AUS about some units but I bit the bullet and decided to get the dual system.

update on unit ...well it has been a while now since I ordered my dual screen , but it ain't coming.Elite will not be making my screen as there are not enough orders for the unit size.. WOW you could have told me sooner ? So I have decided to get a

ElectriCinema 130" 2.35 In-Ceiling Screen with Side Masking unit from Screen Technics ....thanks for the memories ELITE !


----------



## krs

I put up my Elite Cinetension2 84" 1.8 16:9 yesterday and have a few early observations:


1) hung it on a wall using lag bolts to studs. The included brackets/mounting system allow the screen to be slid side to side while securely mounted but not yet tightened. This makes for a nice adaptable mounting that allows good wood to be used even if the studs are not ideally located.


2) I'm surprised to find no "sparkles" or rough uneven surface in the gain screen. I'd expected some of that as typical for gain type screens, but this is nice and smooth.


3) Very lightweight vinyl. Not sure I'm thrilled about it but I guess it works. The tabs that serve as guides for the tensioning cords seem like they'd rip through if manhandled in any way.


4) Although there are cautions not to adjust the tension the (poorly written) manual includes directions for doing so.


5)Neither my wife or I noticed a very objectionable odor. Just that smell of vinyl, like a kid's ball or the like. Not a big deal at all.


6) We don't find the speed of the screens rolling up or down to be slow as so often complained about. I don't think going any faster would be good for wrinkle prevention. I'll time it next time, but doubt it took more than 15 seconds from rolled to all the way down.


7)no wrinkles as received and mounted for use.


8) My projector isn't up yet so I flashed the screen from watch position with my Canon 580 EX II on full blast. Nice even image of the overall white part (the screen). I don't know for sure that it means no hot spotting, but it's a reassuring experiment.


I bought it from an ebay seller at $357. shipped for free.


----------



## Dinomon

Krs, good to hear you are happy with the screen..


----------



## jayn_j

Which Elite model? Which screen material? Size? Distance of projector? Model of projector? Height of screen and projector? Seating distance?


All these things affect hot spotting, and changing any one can improve the situation greatly. At this point, it is hard for anyone to recommend something.


----------



## Wills

Anyone have the HSR-pro version of the screen? They have the SRM tech so the screen (which is manual) will have a controlled return into the case and the screen material is a 1.1 gain with fiberglass backing to apparently prevent waves from forming.


----------



## George Montemayor

I ordered a 84" CineTension2 CineWhite screen from Visual Apex and received it a few days ago. One side of the outer box was wet but the inner box was dry. Good!







Just a few minutes ago I finally have time to take the screen out of the plastic only to discover they sent me the wrong fabric. The label on the outer box had the correct model number -- TE84HW2 -- but the label on the back of the screen read TE84HC2. Ugh.


I sent Visual Apex an e-mail with pictures, but I have a feeling they will redirect me to Elite Screens customer service. How is Elite Screens at handling errors that they made? Will I have to pay out of my pocket to send this screen back? Are they going to wait for this screen before they send me the correct one? Will they charge me shipping to ship the correct screen? Will the shipping be expedited?

*Edit:*


I did a little research at Elite Screen's website on their screen fabrics. The difference in gain between CineWhite and CineGrey is 0.1 which is very small. I'm thinking of just keeping the screen because of that, but I want to know if there are other differences. Do whites still look white in CineGrey screens, or do they look grey-ish? I should add I'm using a Sanyo PLV-Z3000 projector.


----------



## Benito Joaquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George Montemayor* /forum/post/20176912
> 
> 
> I ordered a 84" CineTension2 CineWhite screen from Visual Apex and received it a few days ago. One side of the outer box was wet but the inner box was dry. Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few minutes ago I finally have time to take the screen out of the plastic only to discover they sent me the wrong fabric. The label on the outer box had the correct model number -- TE84HW2 -- but the label on the back of the screen read TE84HC2. Ugh.
> 
> 
> I sent Visual Apex an e-mail with pictures, but I have a feeling they will redirect me to Elite Screens customer service. How is Elite Screens at handling errors that they made? Will I have to pay out of my pocket to send this screen back? Are they going to wait for this screen before they send me the correct one? Will they charge me shipping to ship the correct screen? Will the shipping be expedited?
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> I did a little research at Elite Screen's website on their screen fabrics. The difference in gain between CineWhite and CineGrey is 0.1 which is very small. I'm thinking of just keeping the screen because of that, but I want to know if there are other differences. Do whites still look white in CineGrey screens, or do they look grey-ish? I should add I'm using a Sanyo PLV-Z3000 projector.



Visual Apex should not send you to Elite, they should handle it for you so that there is no work on your end. You should just sit back and let them figure it out. I have a good relationship with some of the guys over at Elite. Although you didn't buy from AV Science, I can see if I can talk to them for you if you like...


That's assuming that Visual Apex sends you directly to them.


Thanks,


Benito


----------



## George Montemayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benito Joaquin* /forum/post/20178822
> 
> 
> Visual Apex should not send you to Elite, they should handle it for you so that there is no work on your end. You should just sit back and let them figure it out. I have a good relationship with some of the guys over at Elite. Although you didn't buy from AV Science, I can see if I can talk to them for you if you like...
> 
> 
> That's assuming that Visual Apex sends you directly to them.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Benito



Thanks Benito, I will work with Visual Apex first to see how they will take care of the situation.







I wonder if Visual Apex and/or Elite Screens will allow me to mount the screen onto the wall first before making the exchange. I did a search last night on CineGrey and it looks like Elite Screens also made labelling mistakes in the past. It makes me wonder if I actually have a CineWhite screen with the wrong sticker.


Btw, I have dealt with AV Science about 6 years ago with Daniel Hutnicki for one of those now discontinued (?) curved ultra high gain Vutec screens, and I completely forgot about you guys when looking for a new screen.


----------



## ZedZ

Anybody has any experiences with the Lunette series curved fixed screens from Elite expecially in terms of build quality etc.

Lunette Series Link 


I'm looking for a 2.35:1 curved screen and I'm considering getting a 158" diag 2.35 Lunette series screen and upgrading it with Centerstage XD or StudioTek 130 material (depending on whether we decide to go AT or not).


Rather than build a curved frame myself I figure this would be a better way to go as I can get a Curved screen with a high quality material fro less than $2K


----------



## Tom Ace

look to the left of the coke bottle and you'll see a bright "spot", this is actually in the screen material and not the projector. Has anyone ever seen this? this is my second Elite screen with this same exact spot.


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ace* /forum/post/20202279
> 
> 
> look to the left of the coke bottle and you'll see a bright "spot", this is actually in the screen material and not the projector. Has anyone ever seen this? this is my second Elite screen with this same exact spot.



Since it is the exact same spot, I really would be looking for something other than the screen. I assume you have it mounted in the exact same place.


Try taking it off the wall and setting it on the floor. See if the image moves with the screen or stays in the same place relative to the room. If the later, look for other lights in the room that could reflect. Also, look at unmounting the projector and trying it from a lower location. See if that changes it. If you are seeing it when the projector is off, then it is ambient light. Try moving a hand in front of the spot and see if you can block the hot spot.


I guess it could also be a wave in the material causing it to focus light. If that was the case, it would not move as you moved around the room.


I looked at the picture, and it really looks like reflected light to me. A screen defect would have sharper edges.


----------



## Yonkers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ace* /forum/post/20202279
> 
> 
> look to the left of the coke bottle and you'll see a bright "spot", this is actually in the screen material and not the projector. Has anyone ever seen this? this is my second Elite screen with this same exact spot.



I'm not sure how big your screen is, but if it's small enough that you can turn it on it's side (standing up), you could see if the hotspot shows up at the same spot in the room (but different spot on the screen). That would help determine if it's the projector or some reflection from somewhere else, versus being the screen itself.


----------



## Tom Ace

Quote:Originally Posted by *Yonkers* 

I'm not sure how big your screen is, but if it's small enough that you can turn it on it's side (standing up), you could see if the hotspot shows up at the same spot in the room (but different spot on the screen). That would help determine if it's the projector or some reflection from somewhere else, versus being the screen itself.


Quote:Originally Posted by *jayn_j* 

Since it is the exact same spot, I really would be looking for something other than the screen. I assume you have it mounted in the exact same place.

Try taking it off the wall and setting it on the floor. See if the image moves with the screen or stays in the same place relative to the room. If the later, look for other lights in the room that could reflect. Also, look at unmounting the projector and trying it from a lower location. See if that changes it. If you are seeing it when the projector is off, then it is ambient light. Try moving a hand in front of the spot and see if you can block the hot spot.

I guess it could also be a wave in the material causing it to focus light. If that was the case, it would not move as you moved around the room.

I looked at the picture, and it really looks like reflected light to me. A screen defect would have sharper edges.


Guys,

Thx for your input, and believe me I have tried everything you have recommended. It is definitely not the projector, If you look at the screen from the side with the projector off, you can see the spot and it is dark. I talked to Elite and they think it's a bad "roll" of production. My advise, save your money and go with a quality screen. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Benito Joaquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ace* /forum/post/20207620
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Thx for your input, and believe me I have tried everything you have recommended. It is definitely not the projector, If you look at the screen from the side with the projector off, you can see the spot and it is dark (see pic below, it is acutally from my first screen and the spot was a little bigger), and no that is not a dirt stain cuz it looks like a dirty spot that would just wipe off. When the projector is on, the spot is much lighter than the rest of the screen. It is not ambient light and there is nothing that could reflect onto screen. I shot the image on the wall with screen out of the way and there is no spot. I took the screen material off and put it on the other way and the spot just moves to the other side of the coke bottle, so it is in the screen material. I talked to Elite and they think it's a bad "roll" of production so they are sending me another piece of material. Their screen material is marked with a serial # indicating which "roll" of production it came from. My first roll and second roll both had different serial #'s so that means both of them were bad, so who's to say the third roll won't have a spot on it.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do if it has one too.



Bad rolls happen. I've seen bad rolls with marks, wrong gain...that sort of stuff. The problem is that higher end companies have better QC and can catch bad runs before the material gets to production.


Benito


----------



## Flatnate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZedZ* /forum/post/20195427
> 
> 
> Anybody has any experiences with the Lunette series curved fixed screens from Elite expecially in terms of build quality etc.
> 
> Lunette Series Link
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a 2.35:1 curved screen and I'm considering getting a 158" diag 2.35 Lunette series screen and upgrading it with Centerstage XD or StudioTek 130 material (depending on whether we decide to go AT or not).
> 
> 
> Rather than build a curved frame myself I figure this would be a better way to go as I can get a Curved screen with a high quality material fro less than $2K



I posted a similar question way back, and so far haven't seen anyone post back in regards to the Lunette. So if you go this route please report back! I'd love to hear how this goes for you. I'm in the same boat where I'm not particularly impressed by the AcousticPro1080 material but thought the frame could be a good platform to make the upgrade off of. Another, possibility is to buy the curved Prismasonic screen frame either directly through Prismasonic, or have AVS order one in for you as they sell the curved frame minus the fabric. Good luck, hope to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## Benito Joaquin

Really sorry to hear that Tom. Sucks that you have to go through that over and over again. Hope it all gets sorted out. I have a contact over at Elite, even if you didn't buy from us, i can talk to him to see if there's anything he can do.


I visited their location not too long ago and it since everything is already packed and in stock, i'm assuming that they are not taking the time to inspect the unit here at their CA location.


Benito


----------



## George Montemayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *George Montemayor* /forum/post/20179389
> 
> 
> Thanks Benito, I will work with Visual Apex first to see how they will take care of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Visual Apex and/or Elite Screens will allow me to mount the screen onto the wall first before making the exchange. I did a search last night on CineGrey and it looks like Elite Screens also made labelling mistakes in the past. It makes me wonder if I actually have a CineWhite screen with the wrong sticker.
> 
> 
> Btw, I have dealt with AV Science about 6 years ago with Daniel Hutnicki for one of those now discontinued (?) curved ultra high gain Vutec screens, and I completely forgot about you guys when looking for a new screen.



It's time I did an update to my problems with Elite Screens.


It looks like Visual Apex contacted Elite Screens who in turn sent me a replacement. The replacement arrived on 3/24/2011, dropped off in front of my house without a signature. I was terribly surprised Elite Screens would do such a stupid thing.


Next, I received a FedEx return label from Elite Screens via Visual Apex. I cannot deliver the screen to a FedEx location. It just won't fit in my car. So I called them today to schedule a pick up. Turns out the pick up will be around 8am to 6pm. This in unacceptable. I cannot take a day off from work to wait for an undetermined amount of time. When I waited the first time for my screen (the mispackaged one), the FedEx guy arrived around 7pm. When the replacement screen arrived, I expected the FedEx guy to also arrive at night. Instead the FedEx guy arrived in the morning, I believe.


I called Jocelyn from Visual Apex today about my problem who in turn called Elite Screens. She has been dealing with my Elite Screens problems and has been very helpful. Shortly afterward, I received an e-mail from a Charlie Barrentos from Elite Screens addressed to Jocelyn. The best they can do is initiate a 3-attempt pick up for the package, but they cannot give an exact date and time when that will happen.


I went to the FedEx site and saw this:



> Quote:
> *Ensure trouble-free scheduling for FedEx Ground pickups.*
> 
> If you're having trouble scheduling a FedEx Ground pickup, try broadening the time frame. Set Ready Time to the beginning of the day, and Latest Time Available to the end of the day.



This implies I can specify a time of day for the pick up. What a load of BS.


I replied to all recipients of that letter, indicating I cannot take a day off for this mistake that shouldn't have been made in the first place. The best I can do is be at home until the FedEx guy arrives, then drive back to work.


I also suggested I can also leave the package outside for FedEx pickup, but I will need to sign a legally-binding contract stating I am not liable for any damages made to or theft of the package.


Lastly, I suggested I can take unpaid time off as long as Elite Screens reimburse me a day's worth of pay. If the pick up takes place on April, then I must also be reimbursed for retroactive pay increases, should my boss inform me on May. (FYI: we're doing end-of-year performance reviews now. Those who receive a pay increase are notified on May, but the pay is retroactive to April).


----------



## jayn_j

George, I get it that you are annoyed, and have been inconvenienced. However it seems to me that you are being a bit of an ass toward people who are trying to help.


This really isn't rocket science to figure out. You can leave it witha willing neighbor for pickup. You can find a friend with a truck, van or SUV to help you carry it to tne dropoff site. You can risk leaving it on the porch. You could even leave it covered on the patio and send them instructions on where to pick it up.


Instead, you seem to be asking someone to 'pay' for their mistake, but the people you are inconveniencing (VA and FedEx) are not the ones who wronged you.


----------



## kinless

Quote:

Originally Posted by *George Montemayor* 
The label on the outer box had the correct model number -- TE84HW2 -- but the label on the back of the screen read TE84HC2. Ugh.
This just happened to me, too. I bought a TE84HW2 brand new off of eBay and the outside of the box said TE84HW2 but opening it revealed TE84HC2 on the unit itself. The material looks pretty white but this is my first Elite screen so I would have no idea which one it really is. My projector is 2000 lumens so I guess it doesn't matter either way. I live 20 minutes from their HQ in Cerritos, CA so I guess if I was really picky I could always try that option.


My real frustration right now is finding the darned vertical limit adjustment switches. I've read the instructions, both on Elite's website and Amazon reviews, but obviously the design has changed since then. There are no yellow/white adjustment switches anywhere. I've looked all up and down inside to no avail. They must be positioned in a way that I can't see them directly, and I don't have a portable mirror to stick up there and check the nooks/crannies at the moment. Granted I've already ceiling-mounted it against the wall so I only have 5" of clearance to peer up at the insides, but even feeling around I can't seem to locate them.


Does anyone know where they are? Or will I need to contact Elite support?


(Edit: Mine's a v1.5 if that helps. I unmounted it from the ceiling to make it easier to search inside but no go.)


----------



## Psolar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinless* /forum/post/20250686
> 
> 
> This just happened to me, too. I bought a TE84HW2 brand new off of eBay and the outside of the box said TE84HW2 but opening it revealed TE84HC2 on the unit itself. The material looks pretty white but this is my first Elite screen so I would have no idea which one it really is. My projector is 2000 lumens so I guess it doesn't matter either way. I live 20 minutes from their HQ in Cerritos, CA so I guess if I was really picky I could always try that option.
> 
> 
> My real frustration right now is finding the darned vertical limit adjustment switches. I've read the instructions, both on Elite's website and Amazon reviews, but obviously the design has changed since then. There are no yellow/white adjustment switches anywhere. I've looked all up and down inside to no avail. They must be positioned in a way that I can't see them directly, and I don't have a portable mirror to stick up there and check the nooks/crannies at the moment. Granted I've already ceiling-mounted it against the wall so I only have 5" of clearance to peer up at the insides, but even feeling around I can't seem to locate them.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where they are? Or will I need to contact Elite support?
> 
> 
> (Edit: Mine's a v1.5 if that helps. I unmounted it from the ceiling to make it easier to search inside but no go.)



Mine were easy to find.. Look up (assuming it is mounted) inside the slot on the very end kinda on the wall side. They are on the same end as the CAT5 connection and plug. you will need a flashlight because everything is black up there. Ignore the colors. Earlier in this thread, someone reported that they were switched. The screen might have to be down a little to see them or the strap that stops the screen from going up too much might be in the way.


----------



## kinless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psolar* /forum/post/20254009
> 
> 
> Mine were easy to find.. Look up (assuming it is mounted) inside the slot on the very end kinda on the wall side. They are on the same end as the CAT5 connection and plug. you will need a flashlight because everything is black up there. Ignore the colors. Earlier in this thread, someone reported that they were switched. The screen might have to be down a little to see them or the strap that stops the screen from going up too much might be in the way.



I consider myself pretty ed-ju-ma-cated in these sorts of things, but I'll be an eagle that flies backwards if I can ever find those stupid switches.


I called tech support this morning and they told me basically the same thing you did, but I still can't locate them visually or by feel. I've got one of those insanely bright LED flashlights so I'm searching every crevice on that motor side area without luck. I also felt around above that screen-stopping strap, but nothing. I don't even know how I would jam an alan wrench up there even if I did find them.


I attached some images here of what I'm seeing. Maybe someone can guide me here... both are facing up from the rear of the wall.


----------



## Psolar

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kinless* 
I consider myself pretty ed-ju-ma-cated in these sorts of things, but I'll be an eagle that flies backwards if I can ever find those stupid switches.


I called tech support this morning and they told me basically the same thing you did, but I still can't locate them visually or by feel. I've got one of those insanely bright LED flashlights so I'm searching every crevice on that motor side area without luck. I also felt around above that screen-stopping strap, but nothing. I don't even know how I would jam an alan wrench up there even if I did find them.


I attached some images here of what I'm seeing. Maybe someone can guide me here... both are facing up from the rear of the wall.
When I get home tonight, I will compare those pictures to exactly what I see and tell you exactly where they are in comparison to those images. When you do find them, there is no issue of getting an alan wrench to turn them.


----------



## kinless

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Psolar* 
When I get home tonight, I will compare those pictures to exactly what I see and tell you exactly where they are in comparison to those images. When you do find them, there is no issue of getting an alan wrench to turn them.
Thanks Psolar, I really appreciate it.







If you need more detailed or angled pics from me, just let me know. I'll unmount the thing again if I have to. I'm willing to do anything at this point.


Just hoping when I do find them I don't smack myself in the head and wonder how I missed them in the first place.


----------



## kinless

Actually, never mind now. I got it squared away.


I've got a buddy who's really good and disassembling electronics and the like. He came over last night and we ended up taking apart the whole left side where the screen motor is (at the risk of voiding the warranty).


Apparently whoever assembled this particular screen did a really shoddy job. There should have been 2 screws holding the roll in place, but some kind of cheap adhesive was used instead. So sometime during transport, the roll must have slipped and turned so the vertical limit switches faced directly up, facing the dark side of the housing.


Luckily my buddy had a whole collection of random parts so we found the machine-type screws we needed. He drilled out the rubber part (that was glued) and put a fresh set of screws in there to hold it in place. We put it back together (with the limit switches now facing down) and re-mounted it.


Adjusted the switches as necessary and now it works great.










So they were there, just not facing the direction they needed to be. Were it not for my friend's savviness I would definitely have had to return this thing, or go 20 miles up the road to Elite's HQ and demand they give me another one.


Hopefully now I can start trying this thing out. Still have to go purchase a new receiver so I can start using this thing properly.


----------



## Psolar

Your friend should send Elite a bill.


----------



## runback22

Just received my 106" elite manual screen.....106uch is the model number....I just installed it and it looks great, no waves.....I haven't been able to turn my projector on yet....I'm curious to see how it compares to my wilsonart designer white screen


----------



## meyer64

I have an opportunity to get a Free Elite screen and universal projector mount from a promotion on a Viewsonic Projector. However, I do need to pay the shipping cost, which seems pretty high to me, so its not entirely free. I can get a 100" manual screen for about $75, if I want the mount too, it brings the shipping cost up to $105. Up until now, I have been using a DIY Blackout Cloth screen and its been good enough so far, but im am looking to upgrade. I am planing to eventually install a DIY Acoustically transparent screen. So the question is..... For $75 to a $100 is it worth it to get one of these Elite screens to use in the interim until i can get my AT screen? or would I be better of saving my money for the one i really want even if it is a year or two off.


----------



## kinless




> Quote:
> I bought a TE84HW2 brand new off of eBay and the outside of the box said TE84HW2 but opening it revealed TE84HC2 on the unit itself. The material looks pretty white but this is my first Elite screen so I would have no idea which one it really is. My projector is 2000 lumens so I guess it doesn't matter either way. I live 20 minutes from their HQ in Cerritos, CA so I guess if I was really picky I could always try that option.



I guess I should report that I finally got my screen replaced today. After a few weeks of test runs, I decided that the grey material was too dark, so I got an RMA number, boxed everything back up and went straight to their HQ in Cerritos, CA to do a will-call exchange. I even had the guy cut open the box of the replacement so I could check the label and make sure it was the correct model this time (which it was).


So now I'm the owner of the TE84HW2 like I should have been to begin with! I did have to re-do the vertical limit switches (the version number of this screen was v2.0 and the limit switches [yellow=up,grey=down] were still reversed compared to the instructions on their site.) I played through a few stages of Portal 2, and I can tell that the picture is definitely a bit brighter compared to what I was seeing before. Great stuff...


----------



## GCocks

How did your set up turn out on the Epson and the Elite Screen? I want to go wiht a 150" screen and the same projector.


----------



## rickinflorida

Hi,


I just got a VMAX 120UWH2 Screen. It drops too far down. I've been reading about a Vertical Limit adjustment and I've searched everywhere and can't seen to find how to adjust it. I looked on the motor side in the slot and see 2 alen screws which seem to hold a clamp. There is nothing else I can see.


I'm using a Harmony 900 Remote to control it and it works great. I thought maybe the remote would control the vertical limit?


Not sure, but any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Rick


----------



## kinless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickinflorida* /forum/post/20618899
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just got a VMAX 120UWH2 Screen. It drops too far down. I've been reading about a Vertical Limit adjustment and I've searched everywhere and can't seen to find how to adjust it. I looked on the motor side in the slot and see 2 alen screws which seem to hold a clamp. There is nothing else I can see.



I had the same difficulty locating the switches when I got mine. They are always on the motor side. One is yellow and one is white.


It's possible the internal roll may have dislodged and turned upside down (some models are using cheap glue instead of screws to hold the roll in place). When I first got my screen, the vertical limit switches were facing directly up and into the housing, rendering them out of sight. I had a friend over to help take the screen housing apart, turn the roll so the switches faced downwards, use machine-type screws to hold it in place (there should be holes made for this) and then re-assemble. Had no problem with the vertical limit switches after that.


Try and feel with your finger up inside on the edge of the roll for two holes (cue the TWSS jokes) because they could be facing the wrong direction. If so, you'll need a screwdriver and an hour or two. You could always take it back and have them give you another one, unless you had it shipped, in which case you'll have to decide if an exchange RMA and the inconvenience/cost of return shipping is worth it.


Good luck.


~j


----------



## rickinflorida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinless* /forum/post/20621056
> 
> 
> I had the same difficulty locating the switches when I got mine. They are on the motor side. One is yellow and one is white.
> 
> 
> It's possible the internal roll may have dislodged and turned upside down (some models are using cheap glue instead of screws to hold the roll in place). When I first got my screen, the vertical limit switches were facing directly up and into the housing, rendering them out of sight. I had a friend over to help take the screen housing apart, turn the roll to face downwards, use machine-type screws to hold it in place (there should be holes made for this) and then re-assemble. Had no problem with the vertical limit switches after that.
> 
> 
> Try and feel with your finger up inside on the edge of the roll for two holes (cue the TWSS jokes) because they could be facing the wrong direction. If so, you'll need a screwdriver and an hour or two. You could always take it back and have them give you another one, unless you had it shipped, in which case you'll have to decide if an exchange RMA and the inconvenience/cost of return shipping is worth it.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> ~j



I found them. They are the Alen Screws. Elites site has PDF's with instructions on how to do it and which ones do what. Pretty cool. I found it after I posted this. But everything worked perfect now it's setup.


Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Lemistral

I was hoping I could get some advice on a problem I'm seeing. I have a cinewhite cinetension 2 106" screen. I was playing a game the other day and there was a moment when the screen was all white. I noticed that there were a series of vertical lines symmetrically located in the middle of the screen. I actually thought it was part of the game until I noticed them during panning shots while watching a movie. I'm still not 100% convinced that it wasn't the content, but I'm afraid it might be due to the screen. Could it be over or under tensioned? Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## Benito Joaquin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lemistral* /forum/post/20626008
> 
> 
> I was hoping I could get some advice on a problem I'm seeing. I have a cinewhite cinetension 2 106" screen. I was playing a game the other day and there was a moment when the screen was all white. I noticed that there were a series of vertical lines symmetrically located in the middle of the screen. I actually thought it was part of the game until I noticed them during panning shots while watching a movie. I'm still not 100% convinced that it wasn't the content, but I'm afraid it might be due to the screen. Could it be over or under tensioned? Has anyone else seen anything like this?



How far apart are the lines? Sometimes if the screen is stored for too long, the material will develop vertical lines that will space out a certain amount depending on the diameter of the tube.


If the lines are not indented into the material, then it's literally in the material and you will need a warranty replacement.


Benito


----------



## Lemistral

Thanks for the reply. There are three "lines" that are readily apparent with a white screen. The longest one appears to be in the middle of the screen and is maybe half the height of the screen but centered in the middle. The other two "lines" are to the right and left spaced equidistantly about 6" or so apart. They are not as tall as the middle "line." The shape of each line is kind of like a cat eye or a narrow ellipse with very rough edges.


Using a bright LED flashlight at an extreme angle, I can see vertical lines every twelve inches or so running the full height of the screen. The look almost exactly like marks from a paint roller. I'm not sure whey I never noticed them before. The screen has been installed since Apr and has been down almost the entire time. I purchased the screen from Amazon and I would imagine they don't have a lot of inventory turnover, so it's possible that it spent too long rolled up while on the stock shelf. I guess I should contact Elite?


----------



## Benito Joaquin

Definitely contact Elite. Get a new one!!


Benito


----------



## Lemistral

I got in contact with Elite and it seems like they are planning to replace the screen. When I spoke with them this afternoon they indicated that they require that I return the screen first and then they will send a replacement- I seem to recall other owners being sent a replacement first before having to send a return. Anybody get a replacement before sending in the defective unit? Any experience with the turn around time? Luckily I'm in California so hopefully shipping shouldn't take too long.


----------



## kmoore88

I have a 92" Cinetension 2 screen that I bought new about 2 years from AVScience . I noticed this week that there are two vertical columns of dime size indentations space about 10" part. I've left the screen down over night to see if they would come out on their own - still there. It appears when it is rolled up something is pressing on the screen to cause these. Has anyone else run into this with this model?


----------



## Benito Joaquin

Lemistral,

You can always try to play tough with them and let them know that you cannot be inconvenienced with not having a screen for that long. Maybe they will send you an advanced replacement.


kmoore,

Can you provide pics? Would pics show the problem?


Benito


----------



## kmoore88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benito Joaquin* /forum/post/20662432
> 
> 
> Lemistral,
> 
> 
> kmoore,
> 
> Can you provide pics? Would pics show the problem?
> 
> 
> Benito



I contacted Elite. It's a known problem for that model for the version I have. According to Elite it wasn't common but did occur. Fortunately I'm still under warranty and they will send me a newer version. They say they addressed this problem with later runs.


----------



## jhunt17

I am thinking about building a a screen using the 135 in acoustic material. Can anyone tell me if it is made to fit into the screen frames. In other words do the edges have the seam for a bar to go through to snap into the screen like the original? Also will creating this screen work with an epson 8500 ub. Thanks.


----------



## Lemistral

Ongoing saga with the cinetension 2. Elite replaced my first screen due to the highly visible vertical indentations in the fabric- mostly observable during pans or in light scenes. Unfortunately, the second Cinetension 2 was apparently damaged in shipment as the weight bar was lower on one side of the screen than the other. It's not just the weigh bar as the white portion of the screen was a little higher on the right side than on the left (~0.5"). With bright side illumination I could visibly see that the screen was not completely flat- again vertical indentations ~12" apart the whole length of the screen. I did not notice it with content, but perhaps I was so put off by the screen being crooked, I didn't bother to check anything else.


Anyway, Elite sent me a third screen and are supposed to have the second screen picked up (although that hasn't happened yet). Interestingly, this screen had a very different serial number and a matte, pebbled black finish on the case instead of the gloss finish on the other two. As soon as I fired it up, I immediately notice very apparent vertical lines on bright content. Looking at the screen closely, I can see not only vertical indentations, but also horizontal ones.


Before I call to complain to Elite, am I being too critical? I was previously projecting onto an off white, plaster wall in a 1939 house that was far from flat and NEVER noticed any surface irregularities. Now whenever I notice a brighter vertical stripe in the image, my blood pressure goes through the roof knowing how much I paid for something that's performing worse than the wall.


Reading back through this thread it seems like there are definitely some who have noticed ezFrames and cinetensions that were not completely flat. is the lack of uniform flatness in the material a tradeoff for the low price of Elite screens? Would I be better off going with an ezFrame than a Cinetension? I have adjusted the drop on my screen- is this causing suboptimal tensioning of the screen surface?


Help! Thanks.


----------



## Threefiddie

Just wanted to show my love for my new Elite 100" sableframe fixed frame screen.


I went from an 100" focupix electric screen to the elite. the electric screen in less than a year developed waves and it drove me absolutely insane on slow moving scenes when camera is moving sideways.


After much debate between samples with da-lite, carada, and etc I picked the Elite. So far extremely impressed. I compared it back with these samples and the difference is hardly unnoticeable. Glad I spent about $280 than $750 for the carada. I got it from amazon prime. The packaging was great and putting it together was a joke. So easy and no waves!!


I'm using an epson 8500ub and here are some pics taken with my iphone 4. Can't wait to use my Dad's camera for some better pics once he comes and visits me soon, he has a digital slr been dieing to get some good shots with.



























All the lights on









Another angle with lights on









All lights off, curtains pulled


----------



## KBMAN

nice pics, esp. considering the ambient light! Is this the 'CineWhite' material? I'm wanting to get the 235 cinema version at 115" diag with the cinewhite.....


----------



## Threefiddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN* /forum/post/20878368
> 
> 
> nice pics, esp. considering the ambient light! Is this the 'CineWhite' material? I'm wanting to get the 235 cinema version at 115" diag with the cinewhite.....



yes it is cinewhite


----------



## mderzio

Has anyone used their in-cieling mounting kit with electric screen? Pros and cons of it? Can the screen be placed in the mounting kit after construction is done or do I have to hang it prior. What if there is something wrong with screen? Can it be removed without tearing out drywall?


thanks


----------



## frankie2075

ezFrame Series?


----------



## rajdori

I am sure a lot of people would say why this guy wants such a cheap screen for 8500UB. Reason being that I keep relocating in 6/12 months and may not always be able to re-use same screen.


I did a lot of research when purchasing 8500UB. I fortunately had white walls, so never bought a screen. But recently moved to an apartment with coffe-colored walls. and white ceiling. So time to purchase a screen. I started doing research for screens, but far too much work, when I only want to spend 

I have not done any detailed calculations. *Room is approx 15'x15'. PJ is at 13' approx. 2/3 viewers typically, at approx 10-12'.* I just measured 16:9 image size that i typically use for movies. It is 110" wide, so *approx 120" diagonal.*


Source materials will be - Sony/Panny BD player (70%) and Patriot Box media player (25%). And HDMI-connected laptop at times (5%).


So let me say what I know so far, my preferences and what help I need.

What I come to know...

- Though 8500UB has excellent blacks, *Gray screen* is still better, as my room can't be completely darkened in daytime.

- Screens come fixed/pull-down/pull-up - I *prefer pull down,* as PJ is in my living room.

- manual/electric - *preferably manual*. i don't mind so I save some here. And to keep it simple.

- tensioned/non-tensioned - *would prefer tensioned*, based on creasing/waves issues I am reading.

- white/gray (with specified gain factor) - *gray*, as my rooms are not completely darkened during daytime (weekend watching).

- Screen size - I would prefer screen to be *120" diag.*


Brands - *I saw Mustang, Elite and EluneVision within my price range of $250.*

*Question is, which Elite screen to use that fit my budget? Or any other brands/suggestions please..*


I know many experts who would offer to help, may call me ignorant or just plain simple, but i really want simple recommendations... so please consider that..


----------



## workhurts

Everything was going well. I put the screen together, tensioned everything properly, hung it up ... turned on the project and all was right with the world for about 40 seconds. Then reality sets in and I come to the realization that all I really needed tonight was another minor obstacle to this home theater project. Ugh. Oh yeh, ignore the blinds, chair and other nonsense ... it's a work in progress.




Looks like a couple of 'flat' or smoother spots on the material and I can see it in about 15% of the scenes. Kinda looks likek my drywall or painting workmanship










Anyway, I'll be calling Elite tomorrow to see what they want to do. Wanted to see if anyone here knew what these spots were. I can see them under ambient light when looking at an extreme angle. I can see it with the projector light when viewed head on and from below the area. If I stand up and look down onto it, it seems to disappear.


Other than the issue with the spots on the screen. The Elite Sableframe looks like it's well crafted. I have nothing else to compare the screen to as I've never had another screen.


----------



## Threefiddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *workhurts* /forum/post/20910763
> 
> 
> Everything was going well. I put the screen together, tensioned everything properly, hung it up ... turned on the project and all was right with the world for about 40 seconds. Then reality sets in and I come to the realization that all I really needed tonight was another minor obstacle to this home theater project. Ugh. Oh yeh, ignore the blinds, chair and other nonsense ... it's a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a couple of 'flat' or smoother spots on the material and I can see it in about 15% of the scenes. Kinda looks likek my drywall or painting workmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be calling Elite tomorrow to see what they want to do. Wanted to see if anyone here knew what these spots were. I can see them under ambient light when looking at an extreme angle. I can see it with the projector light when viewed head on and from below the area. If I stand up and look down onto it, it seems to disappear.
> 
> 
> Other than the issue with the spots on the screen. The Elite Sableframe looks like it's well crafted. I have nothing else to compare the screen to as I've never had another screen.



I have the SAME thing just little left of the middle about same size as yours but I just have one. I can see it, wife has not noticed it on bright scenes. Let me know what elite tells you because I was thinking about call as well but I can't see it if i sit up on my couch if I'm being lazy and slouching I can. If I move like half ft left or right it goes away as well. If stand up. You can't see it at all.


Thanks


----------



## Shagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threefiddie* /forum/post/20911947
> 
> 
> I have the SAME thing just little left of the middle about same size as yours but I just have one. I can see it, wife has not noticed it on bright scenes. Let me know what elite tells you because I was thinking about call as well but I can't see it if i sit up on my couch if I'm being lazy and slouching I can. If I move like half ft left or right it goes away as well. If stand up. You can't see it at all.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I've got the same thing too, but in my case they are diagonal lines that go across the whole screen. I keep meaning to get some pictures of it and start the RMA process with Elite, but haven't had the time yet.


From what I've heard in the past, they're pretty good about replacing the screen for things like this.


----------



## Mike Lang

It's been a while, but Elite gave me no issues at all about replacing a screen under warranty.


----------



## tcrandal

Extreme newbie to screens here, and have just started my research, but I seem to be drawn to the Elite Cinetension acoustic series (TE120hw2-a1080).


I currently have a theater using a 65" DLP, and instead of going up to a Mitsubishi laservue 75", which is the max that would fit into my custom built-in woodworking, I would like to put a drop down screen that would mount at the ceiling in front of the existing equipment. My center channel would be blocked, so I need an acoustic perforated screen.


Biggest question... Is this the right screen for me based on my above needs? Any other recommendations? I also want to have a 3D projector, so I need to make sure the perforated screen does not impact 3D viewing at all.


Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## goomba5454

My screen is not elite =(


----------



## mreggena

just mounted my 120" Elite Sable screen. To be honest is was a pain in the arse. I am not sure it its because part of my wall way not have been straight or just the bracket system isnt the greatest. In concept its a great idea but in actuality it can be painful.


I was able to get one side mounted but could never get the second one. Didnt matter which side is started on 1st I could never get the second to hook. I had to add some thin aluminum pieces behind one of the brackets so that the gap between the wall and the bracket was larger. After doing so I was able to mount it. Again not sure if it was my wall or the frame or both that caused this.


Also when i connected the screen material i noticed dimples all along one side of the screen material. It was about 4 inches wide and went the entire length of the screen. Luckily after stretching the material and mounting it I dont notice them any more. Hopefully they dont reappear.


Overall tho I am happy with the screen especially for the price i paid for it off of Amazon. I got it for around $330 so I guess I cant complain at all.


----------



## workhurts

with 2 monoprice 7604 speakers. Haven't installed a center yet nor have I done proper curtains nor painted/treated the ceiling with dark paint or fabric. It's a work in progress but so far so good.


Screen is 26" off the floor. 17' seating distance and similar throw.


----------



## TimeLord517

I got my 92" CineTension2 screen today. I must say, the packaging was IMPRESSIVE (simple, but impressive)! It was double boxed, had foam padding on both ends + foam supports the length of the screen. All the packaging was just fine - no holes, or anything else from shipping.


I've got the 2 holes drilled in the ceiling ready to put up the mounting brackets, but sadly I can't do that until I can buy 2 bolts tomorrow. I can't wait to get it installed, and drop it down!


----------



## David_R

I recently installed my M92UWH (92" manual), and it has a few imperfections I'd like some advice on. I haven't gotten the projector yet, so I can't yet tell if any of these will be visible to me under normal viewing conditions.


The imperfections:

The left side of the screen is 1/8" lower than the right. Weight bar is also lower on the left, and it does not retract as high as the right side.
The casing is twisted along its length. I suspect this is the cause for the left side being lower.
There is an "outdent" at the bottom of the material, about 1/3rd from the left side. Basically the material isn't flat there, as if there's too much of it, but it's not a "wave". Looks more like a bubble. Pretty visible in full light, but not very large; about 4" wide by 7" high.
There are two parallel almost-vertical lines (about 1/2" apart) at the top-middle of the screen. They are most visible on the black part when looking from the side. They do extend into the white portion about 6", but aren't readily visible there from a few feet away. They look as if the material rubbed against something at some point, leaving marks.


First question is whether any of those issues are likely fixable. For instance, can the casing be twisted back to straight? Or is the some kind of tension adjustment to try and equalize the left and right sides?


Second question is how serious these issues are in the grand scheme of things. If I were to get a replacement, would it likely be better or worse than what I already have?


Thanks in advance for any info,

-- Dave


----------



## Summa

I've been a big fan of screen goo paint and have had excellent results with that, but I missed having a big screen. I just picked up a 120" manual Elite screen from amazon to play around with, and so far it's a really nice screen for the money. Shipping cost was very high elsewhere, but with free two day shipping (Amazon Prime) it saved me a ton of money. I fired up Batman Begins on my Mitsubishi 4900/oppo 93 and the image was very nice. Would I rather have a 120" screen goo screen? yep...but not enough wall. So in the meantime this one will work just fine.


I agree with those who mentioned the packing. Mine was shipped via FedEx and the screen was very well supported with the foam inserts. I'll probably upgrade to something nicer down the road, but for now this is a more than acceptable interim screen.


----------



## thedigiz1

I have an 84" EZ Frame with the High Contrast Grey surface. It's not as nice as say a Da-Lite or a VuTec screen, but for the money you can't beat it. Very easy to assemble and a breeze to install.


----------



## Davecraze

Has anyone seen this new "4K" material from Elite Screens? Looks like a much tighter weave than their acousticpro1080 material and the weave is on an angle to reduce moire, which has been reported by some folks in the past on elite acousticpro1080 screens.

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=23&lang=en 


Anyone know where I can purchase a screen with this material?


----------



## gcw_rocks

Anyone used an Elite screen with a 3D projector?


Anyone tried a curved screen with a 3D projector?


Just bought a Epson 3010 and I am now screen hunting.


----------



## audionewer

i am looking to buy a Elite screen but i dont know what kind i shall buy? i am thinkng about buying hd33 or h5360 projector.


----------



## mangamonster

Well, I just got my Elite Screen 92" Sable in yesterday ( $240 @ amazon and here's the crazy thing. It was really REALLY easy to put together. I was a bit doubtful based on all of the negative reviews of how it was thumb-numbing to put together. In all honesty, it doesn't take much effort at all, besides a little stretching of the screen and then easily clipping into place. I had it put together in about an hour.


Also, the packaging was ridiculously good! Everything was packed in and secured like military grade hardware. They even used PVC tubing to protect the screen..crazy.











**Just got finished mounting it over a 2x4 I mounted to the studs. I did this because we have an access panel behind the wall for storage, and the framing is about an inch of depth from the wall. Everything worked out like a charm, although the strict measurements to get it leveled took a bit of 'triple-checking'.











Now, it's time to watch something GOOOOD!!!! It's my first time setting up my Epson 8350 to this screen.


----------



## 7TRTCHALLENGER

Well my vmax120 won't retract anymore..... Anyone know where the fuse is so I don't have to call tech support just to try that?


I have read that it is usually the circuit board though..... Only 10 months old.....


Charlie~


----------



## teebo2345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Ace* /forum/post/20207620
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Thx for your input, and believe me I have tried everything you have recommended. It is definitely not the projector, If you look at the screen from the side with the projector off, you can see the spot and it is dark (see pic below, it is acutally from my first screen and the spot was a little bigger), and no that is not a dirt stain cuz it looks like a dirty spot that would just wipe off. When the projector is on, the spot is much lighter than the rest of the screen. It is not ambient light and there is nothing that could reflect onto screen. I shot the image on the wall with screen out of the way and there is no spot. I took the screen material off and put it on the other way and the spot just moves to the other side of the coke bottle, so it is in the screen material. I talked to Elite and they think it's a bad "roll" of production so they are sending me another piece of material. Their screen material is marked with a serial # indicating which "roll" of production it came from. My first roll and second roll both had different serial #'s so that means both of them were bad, so who's to say the third roll won't have a spot on it.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do if it has one too.



I am having the exact same issue with my replacement screen from Elite. My first screen was cine grey and had 1" spaced verticle lines that were visible in lighter colored content. Very noticible, sent it back and got a cine white screen with a spot just like yours. See this pic.


How did yours turn out?


----------



## Threefiddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teebo2345* /forum/post/21306537
> 
> 
> I am having the exact same issue with my replacement screen from Elite. My first screen was cine grey and had 1" spaced verticle lines that were visible in lighter colored content. Very noticible, sent it back and got a cine white screen with a spot just like yours. See this pic.
> 
> 
> How did yours turn out?



i have the same exact spot in same exact place on mine. I haven't bothered calling yet. I posted in this thread page or 2 back about it but I still haven't called them. Only time I see that spot is if I'm slouching really bad.


----------



## dfrankdfrank

Could someone who has bought a Cinetension2 recently tell me what the max top masking border is? There seems to be conflicting info on the web and Elite's site (and their sales reps just to seem to read from the publicly available guides that I've noticed several errors and inconsistencies within). I know the original Cinetension had an 18" drop. I'm hoping the Cinetension2 has something similar (I need at least 12") and not the advertised 6" (which I find bizarre that the Cinetension2 would throw away one of the features of the original series).


Thanks


----------



## jmair

Hi, I am new to avs forums so be patient..I had a Mitsubishi projector that worked fine until a lamp exploded..cost to repair I felt was going to be more than purchasing a new projector...bought a Optoma HD 66 and it has no trigger switch for my electric screen..I have a Elite electric 120" screen and I would like to have this as it comes down when turned on and retracts when shut off with my Logitech Harmony remote..any suggestions??


jim


----------



## govboy

I just put up an Elite Electric 125. It went down okay, but when I tried putting it up, when the screen got to the top, the motor kept on turning and i had to shut it off. Has anyone else had this problem? It keeps doing it everytime.

Also I cannot get my screen to work with my Harmony remote. Any help on either of those topics would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jmair

I am no expert on this but I did have a similar problem and it stripped the motor shaft or something like that so I would be carefull with that..I would think it has nothing to do with your remote because the screen should shut down when it reaches end of travel..seems like all the experts are taking vactation because I can't figure out how to get my screen to work with my remote without having to independently put it up and down..I had a trigger on my old projector and my new one does not have the trigger and my receiver does not have a 12 volt trigger either..can anyone help an old man with this??


regards

jim


----------



## BDestroyer8418

What the difference between the Spectrum and VMAX2. Also would having any speakers behind the screen be ok. For sure the center would have to be unless I put it on the floor which is not something I want to do.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Does anyone know if you can use the EZframe screen material with a Sable frame? Thanks


----------



## mreggena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21474591
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the EZframe screen material with a Sable frame? Thanks



I am pretty sure its the same material so yes you should be able too. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## innatetech

What does it take to get an inquiry callback or warranty RMA response from ES?


I've tried to contact them through both avenues now, no response after days.


All I need is a replacement a missing bottom rod endcap for a VMAX2 I bought over the holidays. Do they really want me to wind up shipping this thing back to B&H over a $1.50 piece of plastic?


I swear, buying a lot of gear at once is a good way to lose your faith in the state of customer service in the AV world, across the board. Lately every invoice has been an invitation to the RMA awards....


After this thread I'm afraid to check and see if the roll is facing the right way, and if there's glue where there should be screws....










UPDATE: EliteScreens fedexed me a replacement without ever responding to my inquiries.


A- on responsiveness, D- on communication. Heh.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Can anyone with either a Sable or an EZFrame comment on whether or not you can see a lot of "sparkly" texture to the screen on bright scenes? I've heard that this may be an issue with Elite screens and I want to make sure it's actually something to be concerned about. I am going to be using a very bright 2800 lumen projector so I suspect if there is a problem, the bright projector could make things worse. Thanks!


----------



## Threefiddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo85281* /forum/post/21493266
> 
> 
> Can anyone with either a Sable or an EZFrame comment on whether or not you can see a lot of "sparkly" texture to the screen on bright scenes? I've heard that this may be an issue with Elite screens and I want to make sure it's actually something to be concerned about. I am going to be using a very bright 2800 lumen projector so I suspect if there is a problem, the bright projector could make things worse. Thanks!



only on really bright white scenes. other than that never. can't beat it for the price imo.


----------



## lbrown105




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threefiddie* /forum/post/21498490
> 
> 
> only on really bright white scenes. other than that never. can't beat it for the price imo.



I have that too on my acoustic pro 2 screen, but only in a small (approx 3 sq in area) and only at a particular viewing angle. Not a big issue for me, but I also have "moire" effect with this screen and my 8350 projector. ES is going to send me one of the new 4k screens this spring which they say will remedy the moire issue with this AT screen.


----------



## digitalgeek

Just received my elite spectrum 100h. i read about the programmable vertical adjustment switch but cant find it. anyone can help?


----------



## schinach

I read all the posts in this discussion, but still do not know which type of screen to choose. Actually I do not know whether to choose electric or manual type. I have about 1500 $. I read here that almost all of you have some problems with all types of screens. It should be 120" diag. Can someone please help?. thank you.


----------



## Davecraze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schinach* /forum/post/21562462
> 
> 
> I read all the posts in this discussion, but still do not know which type of screen to choose. Actually I do not know whether to choose electric or manual type. I have about 1500 $. I read here that almost all of you have some problems with all types of screens. It should be 120" diag. Can someone please help?. thank you.



Do you need an acoustically transparent screen? If so and you have 1500 to spend on a screen, I would take a look at a center stage xd from seymour-av over elite.


----------



## schinach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze* /forum/post/21562569
> 
> 
> Do you need an acoustically transparent screen? If so and you have 1500 to spend on a screen, I would take a look at a center stage xd from seymour-av over elite.



I see, problem is that there is no dealer for this brand in our country (Czech Republic). Thank you


----------



## uncola




mangamonster said:


> Well, I just got my Elite Screen 92" Sable in yesterday ( $240 @ amazon and here's the crazy thing. It was really REALLY easy to put together. I was a bit doubtful based on all of the negative reviews of how it was thumb-numbing to put together. In all honesty, it doesn't take much effort at all, besides a little stretching of the screen and then easily clipping into place. I had it put together in about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Mangamonster you inspired me to get that 92 fixed frame over some cheaper manual pull downs I was looking at. I got mine from amazon too, can't wait. This will be my first projector setup


----------



## TheaterChad

Does anyone from Elite post here when people are looking for a screen? I called for some technical info, and I got absolutely no answer to my question, I was told to go to their special order page, of which the model I want was not listed in their form page, and I'm not really looking to special order anything, I want a screen that's already made buy them, but a different material, with no real time line, but I have to go through all this effort, to get to a dead end.









No wonder I see so many buying from Amazon and others rather deal with them directly.....


----------



## schinach

Hi, so what would you recommend me to choose ?.


1) manual SRM - as a cheap screen and in case of some waves to buy new one

2) tension series - as a much more expensive but supposed to be without any waves ...


thx


----------



## taskman

I just ordered an R120H1 ezFrame screen to replace my manual Elite M135XWH2. I had the 135" manual for almost 2 years and not one issue or wave. I moved to a new apartment and have the space for a fixed screen, plus over time I have learned 135" is just too crazy at the 12-14ft seating distance. I'll update on the results.


To the person asking about manual vs tension. Grab a manual, in my opinion waves are possible but typically only if the screen is abused, left pulled out for days/weeks, or the temperature tends to fluctuate. That is based on my own personal research and may differ from others opinions.


----------



## schinach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/21578625
> 
> 
> To the person asking about manual vs tension. Grab a manual, in my opinion waves are possible but typically only if the screen is abused, left pulled out for days/weeks, or the temperature tends to fluctuate. That is based on my own personal research and may differ from others opinions.



Ok , and what series would you take from manual s. ?


Manual

Manual SRM

Manual SRM Pro


Thank you,


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/21578625
> 
> 
> I just ordered an R120H1 ezFrame screen to replace my manual Elite M135XWH2. I had the 135" manual for almost 2 years and not one issue or wave. I moved to a new apartment and have the space for a fixed screen, plus over time I have learned 135" is just too crazy at the 12-14ft seating distance. I'll update on the results.
> 
> 
> To the person asking about manual vs tension. Grab a manual, in my opinion waves are possible but typically only if the screen is abused, left pulled out for days/weeks, or the temperature tends to fluctuate. That is based on my own personal research and may differ from others opinions.



Well, I got my R120H1 EzFrame nice and quick(Thank you Amazon). So I ran into an issue with installation, the joints don't align with the screw holes in the frame. I have gotten some to align but the center joints align on half the holes but not the other half. Anybody with EzFrame experience know if I am missing anything?


Almost all reviews on sites like Amazon are mostly all positive, except for a few like me who have install issues. I'm guessing that the machining was off and I was just unlucky. Probably going to exchange it but I'll watch the forum and also contact Elite Screens.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schinach* /forum/post/21579698
> 
> 
> Ok , and what series would you take from manual s. ?
> 
> 
> Manual
> 
> Manual SRM
> 
> Manual SRM Pro
> 
> 
> Thank you,



For me personally, I went with manual. My reasoning was it was my first screen so given all the variables in designs out there, $200 for a "practice screen", seemed like a good idea and it was. Gave me an idea of what I wanted my final screen to be(fixed.) I know the SRM has a slow roll up, if you care about that it might be worth it. SRM Pro has fiberglass? I don't know offhand what the advantage that gives, it sounds like glass bead screen but the gain is only 1.1. Elite says it cleans very well............ok.


----------



## schinach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/21584717
> 
> 
> For me personally, I went with manual. My reasoning was it was my first screen so given all the variables in designs out there, $200 for a "practice screen", seemed like a good idea and it was. Gave me an idea of what I wanted my final screen to be(fixed.) I know the SRM has a slow roll up, if you care about that it might be worth it. SRM Pro has fiberglass? I don't know offhand what the advantage that gives, it sounds like glass bead screen but the gain is only 1.1. Elite says it cleans very well............ok.



so finally i have ordered manual SRM Pro - the price is not so much higher then manual.


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## uncola

I just hung my Elite Screens Sable 92" frame today.. I'm very happy with the quality of the screen and frame. Much better than my textured wall, I'll tell you that much







But the guy helping me who was in construction said the drywall anchors included were weak and not good.. so we went to home depot and got stronger 75 pound drywall anchors to use. That was the only issue. Here's a pic:


http://imgur.com/z3m7Nl.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


full size ​
Taken during the day with the curtains drawn in dynamic mode on epson 8350


----------



## taskman

Quick update, I sent back my Elite Ezframe grey. The loss of whites just didn't end up being worth it. Just installed a cinewhite Ezframe and couldn't be happier. Going from a manual to fixed frame makes it much more easy to just sit down and kick on a movie or game.


The only issue is this screen came with some kind of residue on sections of it. Its not visible during playback, only when light hits it directly. Anyone get an Elite screen with this on it?


----------



## taskman

Nice pic, as always the Epson doesn't disappoint and neither does the Elite Screen.


----------



## Girardian

Just posted questions about an Elite screen in the thread here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1393225 


Any input and feedback are appreciated (want to know if the Osprey is still made and any consensus on it. Also, best vendors if the feedback is good.)


----------



## Jimbo85281

Does anyone have a 135" ezframe in cinegrey? I wanted to see how the screen material itself is and whether or not you see any waves or imperfections in the material itself. I have a monoprice 133" fixed screen and I'm not happy with it at all. Inadequate tension and bad material manufacturing has lead to waves that I can easily see in a lot of different types of content. I'm thinking about going with an Elite but want to make sure the tension on the larger sizes is adequate. Thanks!


----------



## Cam Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davecraze* /forum/post/21257033
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this new "4K" material from Elite Screens? Looks like a much tighter weave than their acousticpro1080 material and the weave is on an angle to reduce moire, which has been reported by some folks in the past on elite acousticpro1080 screens.
> 
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=23&lang=en
> 
> 
> Anyone know where I can purchase a screen with this material?



I have a sample of it arriving any day to check out. Looks promising.


----------



## bahnzii

Looking for some advice on an Elite screen for my first projector, a newly purchased Optoma HD33.


Right now I am just projecting on my wall (not even white, it's light beige!!) so I could get a feel for placement and size.


I have decided that 106" or 110" (16x9) will be a good size and I want to have a fixed screen. The projector does support 3D but since I am using active glasses, I shouldn't have to worry about polarization as I am able to watch 3D just fine off of the wall










What Elite screen would you recommend??

I can control light in the room fairly well during the day (dim ambient light, but no direct light on the viewing surface) and at night, well it is good and dark










In terms of cost, I don't want to break the piggy bank but if it makes a difference in picture quality (better blacks, color, etc...) I would be willing to throw piggy against the wall


----------



## Skylinestar

Anyone tried ordering just the Elite screen material from B&H stores?

I'm wondering how's the packaging of the rolled up screen material and it's quality.


Any thoughts?


----------



## wudevious

How are people liking the Cinetension2? Specifically curious for those who've had it a decent amount of time. In the hunt for a ceiling-mounted electric screen (tab-tensioned) and this one seems to fit the budget, but the waves spook me. Thanks!


----------



## sdauber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wudevious* /forum/post/21714263
> 
> 
> How are people liking the Cinetension2? Specifically curious for those who've had it a decent amount of time. In the hunt for a ceiling-mounted electric screen (tab-tensioned) and this one seems to fit the budget, but the waves spook me. Thanks!



I've had the Cinetension 2 (120") for 2 years mounted in-ceiling. Recently, the motor stopped working and Elite told me that the fuse blew. Unfortunately, the fuse can't be accessed without removing the screen from the ceiling, so this is a major construction job.


I have also have had the problem with waves in the screen. They have instructions for how to fix them, but they are pretty involved and I could never get them to work. Forget having them fixed under warranty--Elite has no field service so you would need to ship the screen back to them (very expensive).


Needless to say, I wouldn't recommend this screen for in-ceiling use.


----------



## beatlejeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdauber* /forum/post/21769602
> 
> 
> I've had the Cinetension 2 (120") for 2 years mounted in-ceiling. Recently, the motor stopped working and Elite told me that the fuse blew. Unfortunately, the fuse can't be accessed without removing the screen from the ceiling, so this is a major construction job.
> 
> 
> I have also have had the problem with waves in the screen. They have instructions for how to fix them, but they are pretty involved and I could never get them to work. Forget having them fixed under warranty--Elite has no field service so you would need to ship the screen back to them (very expensive).
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I wouldn't recommend this screen for in-ceiling use.



OMG! I have my Cinetension 2 (120'') recessed in a drop ceiling. Now I'm always going to worry about it blowing a fuse every time a use it.


----------



## graty

Wanted to know how to replace a lenticular screen on the rear projection tv without going through the back.


----------



## J3553

set up my new 106" sable frame fixed screen over the weekend. i'm happy with it overall, but there appears to be some horizontal creases in the middle of the screen. any way to get rid of those?


----------



## jgruessing68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wanted to know how to replace a lenticular screen on the rear projection tv without going through the back.



You can't change it though the back. if you take the screws off the plastic housing.at the back of a 610, the mirror will fall out and break on the lenses below.


On the Elite RPTVs, you get to e fresnel and lenticular screens by removing the front frame and protective screen. I posted a reply recently with a diagram to the Pioneer 510 forum...look there.


joe


----------



## gvatman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/21613473
> 
> 
> Quick update, I sent back my Elite Ezframe grey. The loss of whites just didn't end up being worth it. Just installed a cinewhite Ezframe and couldn't be happier. Going from a manual to fixed frame makes it much more easy to just sit down and kick on a movie or game.
> 
> 
> The only issue is this screen came with some kind of residue on sections of it. Its not visible during playback, only when light hits it directly. Anyone get an Elite screen with this on it?



taskman, I also have a new elite 120" white screen and have some odd lines in the upper center and left. I can only see them during very bright scenes and only when sitting in the center and left of screen. When sitting on the right, I can barely see it. Close up, the material looks fine. Not sure what it is. Some kind of stretching? But only seen from certain angles?


----------



## sschantz

So I didn't read all 42 pages but skimmed thru alot,


I see things like imperfections on the screen, oil stains/spots, brackets not matching up...sooo


I am looking for a screen somewhere high 70's to maybe 88"....I would love a fixed but doing my homework...what other good screens are out there without breaking the budget?


----------



## J3553




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gvatman* /forum/post/21888497
> 
> 
> taskman, I also have a new elite 120" white screen and have some odd lines in the upper center and left. I can only see them during very bright scenes and only when sitting in the center and left of screen. When sitting on the right, I can barely see it. Close up, the material looks fine. Not sure what it is. Some kind of stretching? But only seen from certain angles?



i think i just dealt with the exact same issue. the lines were horizontal and looked like creases or wrinkles. they will not go away. contact elite screens for replacement screen material. the new material they sent me was perfect and even got rid of the hot spot/reflection i had in the original screen.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gvatman* /forum/post/21888497
> 
> 
> taskman, I also have a new elite 120" white screen and have some odd lines in the upper center and left. I can only see them during very bright scenes and only when sitting in the center and left of screen. When sitting on the right, I can barely see it. Close up, the material looks fine. Not sure what it is. Some kind of stretching? But only seen from certain angles?



I haven't had a chance to update my post but like you had odd white lines, more like residue than something wrong with the screen itself. Could be seen in very bright scenes as you describe. Like J3553, I contacted Elite Screens and was really impressed with their follow through. They sent me new screen material which didnt have those defects and I'm very much enjoying my 120" screen now.


A couple notes though.


1. Its in fine print but they are going to want you to pay for return shipping on your screen, its part of their warranty agreement. Just an FYI, I was a little bothered by it but its not a huge deal. Much better then having to build a new frame, thats for sure.


2. The second screen is almost perfect, it did come with 2 very small red dots, think tip of a pencil small. Completley invisible unless your about 20 inches from right side of the screen, the projector is off, and all lights are turned on. I think I can live with such a small defect.


3. To answer another poster's comments about reading through the 42 pages of this thread and seeing issues. I just want to say that yeah, like Mustang, HT Depot, and other entry level screen makers, there are some quality control issues. However, the warranty is solid and more than just 1 year.


If your worried, your more than welcome to go buy a da-light or diamond screen but thats many times the cost of the Elite. Those brands are excellent by the way but gear more for high end or the poor soul with white marble floor tiling in the basement.



Taskman


----------



## danbez

When I try to lower the screen using the remote control, it comes in a free-fall (but I still hear the motor running in the back). It is also unable to pull the screen up, unless I manually help by pushing it up while the motor is rotating.


If I press the stop button, it holds the screen in place just fine.


Any ideas of what is going on?


----------



## jwv651

Whats the difference between a Sable and ezFrame in Cine White. Is it just the frames are different. How about the screen material are they the same?


----------



## Metric

I just put together my elite screen - it was a pain, the clipping system isnt great... but anyway... when I have bright scenes one side of the screen looks like it has dirts marks on or something, its very visible and distracting.


I have the gray screen at 130" - anyone else have this before?


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metric* /forum/post/21993956
> 
> 
> I just put together my elite screen - it was a pain, the clipping system isnt great... but anyway... when I have bright scenes one side of the screen looks like it has dirts marks on or something, its very visible and distracting.
> 
> 
> I have the gray screen at 130" - anyone else have this before?



Sounds like the issue I had with my first matte white screen. Let me guess, it looks like a stain but you can't feel any texture to it? Mine also only appeared during bright scenes.


You have two options, return and replace or contact Elite for a warranty replacement. I personally recommend going with option 2. They will send you a new roll of screen material but you will have to pay return shipping on your damaged screen material per their warranty agreement.


The alternative is having to rebuild the frame. I chose option 2, I had already built 2 of them and wasnt going to go through the pain of building another frame. It was very much worth the $12 in shipping costs I paid.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwv651* /forum/post/21954956
> 
> 
> Whats the difference between a Sable and ezFrame in Cine White. Is it just the frames are different. How about the screen material are they the same?



Screen is identical, its just the frame as you mentioned.


----------



## Metric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/21998268
> 
> 
> Sounds like the issue I had with my first matte white screen. Let me guess, it looks like a stain but you can't feel any texture to it? Mine also only appeared during bright scenes.
> 
> 
> You have two options, return and replace or contact Elite for a warranty replacement. I personally recommend going with option 2. They will send you a new roll of screen material but you will have to pay return shipping on your damaged screen material per their warranty agreement.
> 
> 
> The alternative is having to rebuild the frame. I chose option 2, I had already built 2 of them and wasnt going to go through the pain of building another frame. It was very much worth the $12 in shipping costs I paid.



Thanks, theyve asked for pictures, which isnt going to be easy... ill project a bright white scene tonight and see if the camera shows it. It cant be seen when the projectors off youre right.


Also, with regard to the frame, the horizontal sections fit together with a plate, it screws each side, however, on the bottom horizontal there are only screws in one half of the of the frame, the other is just compression fit.. is that normal?


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Metric* /forum/post/21998312
> 
> 
> Thanks, theyve asked for pictures, which isnt going to be easy... ill project a bright white scene tonight and see if the camera shows it. It cant be seen when the projectors off youre right.
> 
> 
> Also, with regard to the frame, the horizontal sections fit together with a plate, it screws each side, however, on the bottom horizontal there are only screws in one half of the of the frame, the other is just compression fit.. is that normal?



I recommend using a lamp, I had one close by but it was very effective in allowing for the camera to get a shot and I was just using my smart phone.


On the horizontal plate, you should be able to get at least one screw on each side but I know how difficult it is to align them in any useful way. The trick I used was to push the plate into one of the horizontal beams, screw it down with one screw AND then connect it to the other beam. Other wise the damn thing slips when you push both together, resulting in screw holes being covered.


One last note, the corner plates are a serious pain as well. Make sure its a nice triangle on each corner and that one doesn't slip over the other to make a crooked triangle. I couldn't get it perfect until a friend introduced me to a rubber mallet, the frame had no defense left after that and no smudges or marks on the sprayed on felt was a bonus.


----------



## wasteofmoney

Hello everyone. I'm new to screens/projectors but do know for sure that I want a fixed frame. Is this a good buy for $225 shipped?



Elite Screens ER92WH1 Sable Fixed Frame (92" 16:9 AR)



Any cheaper alternatives that will provide the same quality?


----------



## dbox1080p

I just bought a 235:1 166" screen and wonder if any of you guys here have them and what probs may one encounter either in setup of usage?


----------



## whizzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalgeek*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1200#post_21519957
> 
> 
> Just received my elite spectrum 100h. i read about the programmable vertical adjustment switch but cant find it. anyone can help?


Hi, just got this screen too, and i have the same problem. Can anybody help please a miliion times? I have found PDFs regarding vmax2 and cinetension, I disassembled covers on both sides of the case but I have found no holes for adjustment.


----------



## kvsub

I have a question on sliding wall mount with Elite screens. I am planning to do go for 100 inch SableFrame (Fixed frame) as mentioned in http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&catid=12&Itemid=20&lang=en 

The Question i have - How flixible is the slide wall mount? Meaning how does this work overall? Can i slide the screen (to center it) to any distance that i want or is there a limit on how much i can slide? Also where will be slide mount bracket located? Is it on top of the screen and the placement is also something that we can decide (based on stud etc) or it is fixed.. Looking for some information on this area related to Elite screen.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kvsub*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260#post_22303768
> 
> 
> I have a question on sliding wall mount with Elite screens. I am planning to do go for 100 inch SableFrame (Fixed frame) as mentioned in http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&catid=12&Itemid=20&lang=en
> 
> The Question i have - How flixible is the slide wall mount? Meaning how does this work overall? Can i slide the screen (to center it) to any distance that i want or is there a limit on how much i can slide? Also where will be slide mount bracket located? Is it on top of the screen and the placement is also something that we can decide (based on stud etc) or it is fixed.. Looking for some information on this area related to Elite screen.




The easiest way to explain it is that the top of the frame has a channel in it. The bracket has a vertical edge that fits the channel. You simply place the edge into the channel to hold the screen. The brackets are fairly wide and can accommodate a good range of motion to the left or right. So feel safe in doing a stud install, just keep in mind weight distribution.


My only complaint is that the the frame holds on to the bracket a little too well, to the point that sliding wasn't really an option. Best to place it on the bracket, if it needs to go a few inches left or right, then lift up move the frame and then drop it back into the bracket.


----------



## goneten

Any users of Cinetension2? I've heard reports that the screen does not maintain proper tension over time. Even after using the tension control, the screen has wrinkles after a few months which is disheartening to hear. What is the point of tab tensioned screens is this is the result? I am very interested in this screen, but I don't know now if it's a faulty product, or if those who experienced issues simply had a bad batch.


----------



## goneten

Sorry, just to add, are these issues related mainly to screen size? In other words if I decided to go for under 100" 16:9 the wrinkles won't materialise but only on the bigger screens? Or is the size of the screen irrelevant?


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goneten*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260#post_22320139
> 
> 
> Sorry, just to add, are these issues related mainly to screen size? In other words if I decided to go for under 100" 16:9 the wrinkles won't materialise but only on the bigger screens? Or is the size of the screen irrelevant?




I haven't owned a Cinetension but I was going to purchase one when I first got into projectors 2 years ago. I wouldn't take too much stock in the complaints, I can confirm from my experience that Elite does a great job with warranties in case any issues come up. To answer your question, size does matter but only in the larger diameters. Think 130"+, the tension bars can get very large, still workable but expect some extra muscle.



If I might offer some advice, I really wouldn't get any tension screen. 2 years ago I went through the same thing everyone does getting into projectors, you read 100s of posts on "waves." If the room the screen is going to be in will maintain mostly the same temperature throughout the year, including humidity, you won't have any issues. I tested this with a 135" manual Elite screen over a 1 year period. Its a very small sample size yes, but you will find similar information online regarding climate in the HT room.


----------



## goneten




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*
> 
> If the room the screen is going to be in will maintain mostly the same temperature throughout the year, including humidity, you won't have any issues. I tested this with a 135" manual Elite screen over a 1 year period. Its a very small sample size yes, but you will find similar information online regarding climate in the HT room.



Very interesting info. Thanks! According to my distributor, out of the 2000+ Cinetension 2 screens sold they have had 40-50 bad cases and they tell me that there are ways and means of sorting out the wave issues as well. They say properly set up, the screen shouldn't have any issues at all. That if too much tension is applied if could result in issues down the line. Interesting point on humidity. Problem is that humidity probably won't be the same throughout the year in most cases, if this is, indeed, a contributing factor.


----------



## Toknowshita

Upgrading to a Cinetension2 screen was one of the best things I did. I had way too many waves in a cheapo pull down Optoma Greywolf rev1. Ideally a fixed frame is the best way to go, but if your setup requires a retractable screen, the Cinetension2 as long as you don't go with a huge one seems to be a good screen. I have the 100" version.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260#post_22330419
> 
> 
> Upgrading to a Cinetension2 screen was one of the best things I did. I had way too many waves in a cheapo pull down Optoma Greywolf rev1. Ideally a fixed frame is the best way to go, but if your setup requires a retractable screen, the Cinetension2 as long as you don't go with a huge one seems to be a good screen. I have the 100" version.



Exactly, it can be a case by case basis. I would also say by ordering through Amazon, you can make it easier to return if needed. I also second the fix framed if possible, I have loved my Elite 120" EZ fixed frame that I purchased to replace the manual.


----------



## mitsdude

I'm looking to buy an Elite screen at Amazon.


I'm a bit confused on the variety of screens.


I'm looking at a 120 in screen. however these are several different models and I cannot determine the difference other than price.


M120UWV2

M120XWV1

M120XWH2-E24

M120UWH2


I also noticed that moving up to a 135in screen is not that much more.


BTW, my projector is an Optoma HD20.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitsdude*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260#post_22343712
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy an Elite screen at Amazon.
> 
> I'm a bit confused on the variety of screens.
> 
> I'm looking at a 120 in screen. however these are several different models and I cannot determine the difference other than price.
> 
> M120UWV2
> 
> M120XWV1
> 
> M120XWH2-E24
> 
> M120UWH2
> 
> I also noticed that moving up to a 135in screen is not that much more.
> 
> BTW, my projector is an Optoma HD20.



You can do a search on those models at EliteScreens.com in the search bar. Some of the differences are format, case color, etc.


You have a high lumen projector that could handle that 135" with good light control. Be warned though, I too was lured by the small price increase of the 135" and even 150". Those are monster screens, I highly suggest you throw up that screen size on a wall before buying in any size. I ended up downgrading to 120" to make it more manageable for movies and games but if you have good seating distance it might be a good move.


----------



## bkeeler10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam Man*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1230#post_21663435
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sample of it arriving any day to check out. Looks promising.



All right, it's been a long time since anything has been said about the 4K material. Has anyone had a chance to check it out? Is anyone using it in a tensioned retractable screen? Any comparisons to other 4K material from the likes of Screen Excellence or SMX?


----------



## lbrown105

mine was supposed to arrive in March, then June, then August, now late October. Cut my losses and purchased Seymour 4K. Too bad for Elite, I had three different screens from them in the past but this was a fiasco, not going back again. Hope it turns out good for you guys though. Hope the figured out the moire issue on the AT screens. (hint cut at angle)


----------



## hanly2

I received my Elite 100" Spectrum electric screen today and I had a question about the RF feature. my screen only came with the IR remote and the wall box, but from what I can tell the options for sale are just a RF remote. I already own a RF remote in the gyration 3101 and I was wondering if I could somehow use that to control my screen? The IR remote doesn't even work from my seating area.


Also just chatted with support and they said that the vertical drop is not able to be saved, this sucks because this is what I read in the description of the screen

• Programmable adjustable vertical positioning


Now I have to remount the screen higher in the ceiling to get it to drop where I need it, putting the IR sensor further in the wall.


----------



## billymac

Question for fixed screen Elite owners. Is there enough room behind one of their fixed screens to hide a light switch? It's one of those I believe you call them contura style, so they don't extend too much from the drywall. Of course I'm also assuming the frame portion of the screen would not be in the way. I'm just asking about the inside area. I'm really wanting to go with a fixed screen, but I have a light switch right near the bottom left corner of where the screen would go. I currently have a 92in pull down and am wanting to go with a 92 or 100in Sabel or EasyFrame. Any advice or thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.


Another question, is there enough play in these that you could actually lift the bottom corner from the wall a bit to turn the switch on and off? This wouldn't be happening a lot as we have other lighting, but just curious as to how rigid it is once up on the wall.


Really don't want to mess with moving the switch.


thanks in advance for any help-


----------



## taskman

I think you will be OK for the light switch, prob about 1" of room. I have a 120" Ezframe, the way it hangs on the mount causes it to push out a little so its not flush with the wall a little over halfway down the screen. Your going with a somewhat smaller screen so this effect would be diminished somewhat. Regarding play with push it out, It has a little though I'm not going to truly test it considering the time I put into the theater. You would have enough room to use maybe a thin stick to flip it.


----------



## billymac

Perfect, thanks for the response. I think I'll go ahead and order it up. I'm a little bummed as it turns out I don't have the correct throw range for 100in, but that's okay, cleaning it up and having a nice fixed screen will be great. 92 will be fine and 100 may be too big on this wall anyway. It's going in our loft.


One last question, the portion of the frame that touches the wall, is it the full 2.4in that they claim in the dimensions table, or is it really just about a half inch or so? I get that the full width/height of the frame itself is 2.4in, but the part that touches the wall itself is only like a half inch or so, correct?


thanks again for the reply!


----------



## taskman

No problem, glad to help. I was going to include a picture but its hard to get the angle. I did discover one thing though, only one side is not flush with the wall. Now the reason for that is once you build the frame, you put a stability bar down the middle which bows a little causing part of the screen to push out. I know the pain your having on choosing screen sizes and trust me, I think you will be happier. I made the mistake of going max size for the room, it was just too much. I had 135" but have since downgraded to 120".


Regarding your question, it is the full size referenced in the sizing chart. The screen rests almost on top of the frame and then you have hollow space behind, the frame itself rests against the wall. If I were you, look into just swapping out that light switch with a remote one. Its not too much money and you can get flat models.


----------



## Skylinestar

Anyone tried buying just the screen material alone?

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ZR106H1-M-CineGrey-Material/dp/B005VP9LQI 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/621461-REG/Elite_ZR106H1_M_ZR106H1_M_Screen_Material_ONLY.html 


I'm interested to buy but unsure of which batch/generation the screen is. I heard that Cinewhite/Cinegrey have gone a few revision, is this correct?

I wonder how's the packaging.


EDIT:

BH replied to me...saying that the item ships direct from manufacturer, not from BH warehouse.


How's the packaging of the screen material? I'm planning to ship one all the way to Asia. DIY the frame will be the cheaper route.


----------



## flavp5

hey all


was going to go with a jamestown screen but with a 4-5 week min wait time.. Im like UGHHHH


im about 10-11 feet back of the screen and while 120 seems tempting, im thinking a 110 inch sable frame elite would be ideal.. im using a epson 8350 ... thoughts?


i can order one of these locally and have it in 2 business days..


pics of my setup (camera phone pics)


----------



## lbrown105

my Jamestown 135" screen (using Seymour AT) will be here tmrw. I also have the Epson 8350, and sit about 14 ft back. I'll let you know what I think once I have a little time with it. I currently have the Elite 106 1080P2 but the moire is unaaceptable. i am getting a replacement 4k screen for it to correct the moire, but i wanted a larger screen so I am selling it anyway.. Once it gets here I will not open it and pack up the frame and sell (virtually brtand new as the frame is perfect.)


----------



## hiptoss

I recently bought a ER106WH1 (106" fixed frame) and just started putting it together today. Everything that I have read indicates that stretching the screen is a total pain in the backside, so I didn't hesitate to put a little back into it when it came to stretching. In doing that, one of the tension bars bent, which sliced the edge of the screen in the back. The rip is small, probably about an inch and the tension bar bent back into place fine. It doesn't impact the front of the screen, but I'm hesitant to try stretching anymore for fear that rip will expand. Have any of you had to deal with this, and if so how did you work around it short of just returning it and starting again. (I have friends coming into town on Tuesday, so returning to Amazon would be a real letdown for the whole theater experience)


Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Elite Benito

Hi hiptoss,


Just came across your post here.....can you please contact me directly on this one. I'll put you in touch with the appropriate person at Elite to take care of you right away. Maybe not as soon as Tuesday but we'll figure something out.


Benito


----------



## squall12

hi guy,


i am planning to purchased the elite cinetension 2 100inch with cinewhite 1.1 gain for my room using acer h9500bd projector and below link is showing my room size so let me know is it ok to purchased the elite cinetension 2 model 100inch with cinewhite.


http://postimage.org/image/w8kr0z9i7/


----------



## e485926

Hello All -

Looking to buy the Elite Spectrum 100 inch screen (16:9). A couple of quick questions -

1) Does anyone know when installing it to the ceiling, if there is any problem hitting the stud? If so, how is it installed?

2) For the 100 inch screen, it has a top black border of 10 inch vs. 106 has it for 6 inch. why the difference? I dont want the borders to be that thick and want the border to be the least amount as possible.


Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elite Benito

You can order that unit with a custom size top masking. It can be adjusted at the factory that way you don't void your warranty. shouldn't be a problem...


Benito


----------



## zheka

How much does A4K material cost? is it sold per yard, per foot or pre-cut for certain screen sizes?


thank you


----------



## lbrown105

I have found various pricing on the internet depending on size. I have seen it at a friends house and it looks great. Elite sent me a 106" 4K screen to replace my 1080P screen but I ended up going to a larger screen so I never opened it.


----------



## e485926

Thanks.

Anyone over here use the 12 volt trigger? I would love to use it. I have an Epson 8350 and i dont know how i can get it to work on that. Anyone who can help me?


Thank you


----------



## zheka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbrown105*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22552970
> 
> 
> I have found various pricing on the internet depending on size. I have seen it at a friends house and it looks great. Elite sent me a 106" 4K screen to replace my 1080P screen but I ended up going to a larger screen so I never opened it.



I could not find any pricing for the material. Can you point me in the right direction? I am interested in the material only, not complete screens.

Thank you.


----------



## lbrown105

sent PM


----------



## mickey79

Guys,


So I'm finally moving my Home Theater from the smallest room in the house to the biggest room in the house; still in the process of setting everything up. My screen is going to be close to 150" so I'm looking at the R150WH1 150" CineWhite Screen. I've owned the 106" version of the same Elite ezFrame screen and we really liked it so I want to stick with the same screen - just larger.


Right now the best price that I could find is at Projector People --- shipping does increase the cost a bit though. I was wondering, does anyone have a better price? Is it possible to get in touch with Projector People and ask for a better price - or what you see if what you get?


Thanks!!


----------



## cogooner

Hey guys, can anyone offer an opinion on the Tripod models? I'm thinking specifically of the T100UWH. I live in a rented house and plan to keep my TV for general viewing and getting a projector for movie viewing on bluray. Plus I have my center speaker and various 'boxes' A/V receiver etc. on a stand under the TV and can't think of any other way around my set up other than the tripod screens. I am a little worried about picture sharpness though


thanks


----------



## Reddig

Just ordered an Elite Electric125H AcousticPro2 screen from Amazon. How far should I put my speakers from the back of the screen? I will have about 3 ft of space behind it and I will have 3 Chase SHO-10's on equal height stands behind it and was curious what the consensus was on speaker distance from screen. I've heard some say 5-6 in and some say 12 in. Others said right behind it.


----------



## purbeast

I'm looking to get a 120" fixed screen for the room picture below:

 

 


The screen is going to be to the right of the window well you see there on the left, so off center of the room. It is probably going to be about 6" or so from the ceiling as well.


This is a basement area that is pretty dark and light controlled.


I have come across the Elite Sable Fixed Frame and Elite ezFrame Fixed Screens both in 120". Here are the links to both:


Sable - http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER120WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B00366S0UW/ 


ezFrame - http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-R120WH1-120-Inch-Projection/dp/B000YUG02S 


Other than the price difference, could someone explain to me why the ezFrame is about $150 more?


----------



## aaranddeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22582780
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a 120" fixed screen for the room picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> The screen is going to be to the right of the window well you see there on the left, so off center of the room. It is probably going to be about 6" or so from the ceiling as well.
> 
> This is a basement area that is pretty dark and light controlled.
> 
> I have come across the Elite Sable Fixed Frame and Elite ezFrame Fixed Screens both in 120". Here are the links to both:
> 
> Sable - http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER120WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B00366S0UW/
> 
> ezFrame - http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-R120WH1-120-Inch-Projection/dp/B000YUG02S
> 
> Other than the price difference, could someone explain to me why the ezFrame is about $150 more?




So your screen is near the electrical panel???


----------



## Skylinestar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22582780
> 
> 
> I have come across the Elite Sable Fixed Frame and Elite ezFrame Fixed Screens both in 120".
> 
> Other than the price difference, could someone explain to me why the ezFrame is about $150 more?


The price difference is in the frame.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaranddeeman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22586332
> 
> 
> So your screen is near the electrical panel???



It's going to be about 2-3 feet away from that wall. Why would that matter though?


As far as the difference in frames go between the ezFrame and the Sable, is there really a huge difference?


I saw the link here:

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=478&catid=21&Itemid=172&lang=en 


And it is really hard to tell from that little picture exactly what the difference is. The price is pretty difference is pretty significant too.


----------



## Reddig

Anybody using the Elite AcousticPro 1080-2 material? Im wondering how close or far away from the back of the screen should I place my speakers? I have a 3ft space behind my screen and the speakers are Chase SHO-10s


----------



## StinkPiece

I ordered an Elite Sable screen with the AirBright3D2 (100") material the other day. It's scheduled to be delivered later today so I should be able to hang it up in time for the Black Ops II double experience weekend and the Iowa vs Michigan game (which is not looking good for the Hawks







)


It's been surprisingly hard to find any discussion on the AirBright3D2 so hopefully my gamble pays off. I was originally going to go for the PowerGain 1.8 material but it cost more than $100 more. The AirBright3D2 has a bit more gain. I'm curious how it will look with my 3D material. Black Ops II (here I go again) looks pretty cool in 3D as it is. I'm not expecting anything drastic but anything has got to be better than my oddly textured wall, at this point. My only concern is the viewing angle. I don't anticipate any problems but I can't shake the paranoia of it being too narrow.


----------



## Bardia

Anyone has experience with the Evanesce tension screens? Would you recommend that model?


----------



## srg775




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e485926*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22554907
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Anyone over here use the 12 volt trigger? I would love to use it. I have an Epson 8350 and i dont know how i can get it to work on that. Anyone who can help me?
> 
> Thank you



I have the 12v trigger set up on my elite screens motorized screen and my Epson 5010, your setup will be the same.


Not the easiest thing to do. The trigger on the screen is a RJ-45 input (screen should have come with a RJ-45 cable with two bare wires on the end of it) and your projector will need a 3.5mm cable as a trigger out.


I had to buy a cheap 3.5mm mono plug (just the plug) and I bought about 16 feet of wire (+ and -) to connect it to my screen. You have to solder the wires (green lead from RJ-45 cable is (-) and red is (+)) to the ground and positive on the mono plug. Once that is done just plug in the RJ-45 in the screen, plug the 3.5mm cable in the 12v trigger out on the projector and it should work.


FYI - I had to turn on the 12v trigger in the menu of the 5010 as well.


Feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## purbeast

My 120" Sable screen is arriving today. Not sure if I will have time to put it up tonight or not since I am finishing up some painting down there, but I hope to have it up by Wednesday at the latest. Will definitely post pics as I'm a pic whore


----------



## Kadath

Just ordered a 120" EZ-Frame Cinegrey. My last screen was a greywolf, interested to see if it's worth the upgrade! Gotta love Amazon shipping, should be here Wednesday in time for me to have family help me assemble and hang it Tgiving AM!


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kadath*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22604450
> 
> 
> Just ordered a 120" EZ-Frame Cinegrey. My last screen was a greywolf, interested to see if it's worth the upgrade! Gotta love Amazon shipping, should be here Wednesday in time for me to have family help me assemble and hang it Tgiving AM!



I ordered mine from Amazon too and came by some company called Ceva I believe.


It shipped today and it sucked I had to take 1/2 day at work because I had a window of 1-5. They showed up around 4. The thing I don't get is that I've had bigger boxes come via Fedex which they just left at my door. I wonder why they use a freight company for these screens. It is a 120" screen too so it's not like it is a smaller screen.


----------



## Bardia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bardia*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22602074
> 
> 
> Anyone has experience with the Evanesce tension screens? Would you recommend that model?



bump


Any wrinkle issues with this screen?


----------



## Kadath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260_60#post_22604785
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from Amazon too and came by some company called Ceva I believe.
> 
> It shipped today and it sucked I had to take 1/2 day at work because I had a window of 1-5. They showed up around 4. The thing I don't get is that I've had bigger boxes come via Fedex which they just left at my door. I wonder why they use a freight company for these screens. It is a 120" screen too so it's not like it is a smaller screen.



This is via prime you had to arrange to be home to get it???


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinkPiece*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22594141
> 
> 
> I ordered an Elite Sable screen with the AirBright3D2 (100") material the other day. It's scheduled to be delivered later today so I should be able to hang it up in time for the Black Ops II double experience weekend and the Iowa vs Michigan game (which is not looking good for the Hawks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It's been surprisingly hard to find any discussion on the AirBright3D2 so hopefully my gamble pays off. I was originally going to go for the PowerGain 1.8 material but it cost more than $100 more. The AirBright3D2 has a bit more gain. I'm curious how it will look with my 3D material. Black Ops II (here I go again) looks pretty cool in 3D as it is. I'm not expecting anything drastic but anything has got to be better than my oddly textured wall, at this point. My only concern is the viewing angle. I don't anticipate any problems but I can't shake the paranoia of it being too narrow.



StinkPiece, any update on the screen? Did you get it in and installed yet? How do you like the image and what about 3D on it?


I'm interested to hear your thoughts. There seems to be a lot of new screen materials out there with little to no info on, especially any user/pro reviews.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kadath*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22605963
> 
> 
> This is via prime you had to arrange to be home to get it???



No it was via free super saver shipping. I am not sure if the items were prime eligible or not.


----------



## Kadath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260_60#post_22606683
> 
> 
> No it was via free super saver shipping. I am not sure if the items were prime eligible or not.



Mine is prime, ordered it last night, just got tracking info from Fedex it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Bardia

Is there a reason that I should pay almost $6000 for this screen http://www.htmarket.com/ve091s.html 


when I can pay a $1000 and get the Elite motorized tension 95" version of the same screen..


I know screens are important but a $5000 difference for a living room screen and for night time watching??


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kadath*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22607240
> 
> 
> Mine is prime, ordered it last night, just got tracking info from Fedex it will be here tomorrow!



Ah cool. Yea it would have been nice to not have to use 4 hours of PTO at work yesterday but too late now!


I'm hoping to at least get my screen box open tonight and start tinkering with building it.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Just ordered my 150" 16:9 elite screen (cinewhite) today from amazon...should be here tomorrow. The PJ (Viewsonic 8200) will be here on Friday, so I hope to have some pics up this weekend!


----------



## Kadath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1260_60#post_22607761
> 
> 
> Ah cool. Yea it would have been nice to not have to use 4 hours of PTO at work yesterday but too late now!
> 
> I'm hoping to at least get my screen box open tonight and start tinkering with building it.



Getting nervous, it still says it will be delivered today but the tracking has not changed from "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier (No carrier tracking?)".... Sometimes Amazon does this and it works out ok, if they fail on me here tho it's gonna screw up my plans to have the more mechanical members of my family help me out...


----------



## Kadath

Totally f'ed over by the unapologetic asshats at Amazon, screen wont arrive till Saturday at best now, probably monday, so I cancelled it. Remind me wht I pay for Prime again???


----------



## JoeBoy73

Something must be in the air....I didn't get my screen today either! Amazon...definitely let me down today!


----------



## purbeast

Sucks about your guys screens man! But I have to say, I put mine together tonight, and it got me extremely giddy! This thing is AWESOME and MASSIVE!!


I'm having some trouble mounting it on the wall, as I'm a little confused by some things.


If anyone here has installed a fixed frame elite screen and has some advice, please check out my help thread I created here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1440552/quick-question-about-mounting-a-fixed-frame-screen-on-wall 


Thanks.


----------



## Kadath

Thanks man, made the best of it tho:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/271701135704858624%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL%5D

Never knew 720p could look so great so big! That's like a 7 year old pj now!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22613418
> 
> 
> Sucks about your guys screens man! But I have to say, I put mine together tonight, and it got me extremely giddy! This thing is AWESOME and MASSIVE!!
> 
> I'm having some trouble mounting it on the wall, as I'm a little confused by some things.
> 
> If anyone here has installed a fixed frame elite screen and has some advice, please check out my help thread I created here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1440552/quick-question-about-mounting-a-fixed-frame-screen-on-wall
> 
> Thanks.



Looks good man. Hey how tall is your ceiling?


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22616263
> 
> 
> Looks good man. Hey how tall is your ceiling?



Ceiling is about 7'6".


----------



## Wesley Hester

Hello everyone. I'm new to front projectors. I've been primarily rear projection since 2000. I currently use a Mitsubishi WD-92840 Rear Projection 3D HDTV.


I will soon be experimenting with front projection as inexpensively as I possible can for now as I plan to go 4K sometime in the future.


Would an Optoma HD33 (on its way) be OK/good enough to use with an Elite ER135WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen? Would 3D also be OK? Not looking for the extreme best performance just yet: maybe one day with 4K.


The projector will be ceiling mounted, 16' from the screen. The screen is 135" diagonally with a 1.1 gain.

 


Thank you for any help or suggestions regarding the Elite screens: budgeting low.


----------



## Kadath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kadath*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320_60#post_22615845
> 
> 
> Thanks man, made the best of it tho:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/271701135704858624%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL%5D
> Never knew 720p could look so great so big! That's like a 7 year old pj now!



Rut roh.... I just got a text message that my screen is on a truck and will be delivered today... 5 days after it was cancelled. WTF is going on over at Amazon?


----------



## Steve Benkin

This is one of the few cases where I will be buying something sight unseen and without references. The cinetension series is probably the only thing that will work. I need a nice large (120") motorized screen that can vanish into the ceiling when I am watching a 50" TV on the wall. Not a lot of $ to spend. Sure, Stewart has fantastic screens, but way out of my league. My PJ is ceiling mounted, so no point in HP. 1.1 gain will probably be fine for my needs. So - at least on paper - the cinetension fits the bill.


I am surprised that I can't find any reviews or testimonies on this product - good or bad....


FYI - I will buy directly.. have had many talks with them. it is NOT intuitive what all you need if you want this in the ceiling. some additional parts not on product page...


----------



## Kadath

Yup, my screen just showed up, 8 days after I ordered it, , 6 days after it was due via Prime, 5 days after I cancelled it, and 4 days after I got my refund from Amazon.


Seriously WTF


----------



## Killroy

Keep it!!!! Isn't there some law that if you get something delivered after you cancel it you can keep it? I think its caller neener-neener!!!!


----------



## Kadath

LOL even if there was that would not sit well with my own personal code of ethics.


But yes, I contacted Amazon and they knocked $40 off the price and gave me an extra month of prime. I still don't know how you can get a refund without a cancellation, but apparently Amazon studies higher order math than I do....


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22613264
> 
> 
> Something must be in the air....I didn't get my screen today either! Amazon...definitely let me down today!



Is this the r150wh1 ?? I'm looking to order the same screen; did you get it up? Any reviews?


----------



## apw2607

Hope someone can help me ! I have a Elite Screen floor rising Kestrel electric screen which is really good, be it a bit expensive. It comes with both IR and RF remotes which work great.


I decided to get the additional "ZSP-TR02" wireless RF trigger controller that plugs into the projector, so when the projector turns on the trigger sends a RF signal to the screen to rise. Same when you turn the projector off, and the screen falls.


The problem I have is there is a initial "synchronization" procedure between trigger controller and screen based on the version number of the screen. In my case V2.0.


I've followed the instruction many times, and cannot get the controller to sync with the screen. Spoke to Elite and they thought the controller was faulty so sent me another one. Still doesn't work.


I've checked to make sure 12v is being triggered by the projector

Both the supplied RF and IR remotes that come with the screen work fine.

I tested the wired trigger on the screen and that works fine.

So I'm not sure what's the problem.


Anyone ran into this issue. Perhaps not with the floor rising and ZSP-TR02, but maybe a ceiling/wall screen with the similar ZSP-TR01 controller ?? Looks like the synchronization procedure is the same.


Synchronization procedure according to Elite:


Step 1: Unplug screen power

Step 2: Hold Up button on RF Trigger controller

Step 3: Whilst holding Up button plug screen back in with power cord

Step 4: Wait 5 seconds and release the Up button

Step 5: Your RF Trigger should now be activated with your screen !


Thanks for the help ... along shot, but you never know. Someone may have ran into this. Thanks.


----------



## apw2607




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoiseGoth*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1050#post_19029538
> 
> 
> Question for anyone using the ZSP-TR01 12V triggered RF remote: I wondered if it was possible to convert the standard RF remote that ships with every Cinetension2 to the 12V triggered version with a little creative soldering. I opened my RF remote and noticed 5 open pins for "Control". Would someone with a ZSP-TR01 mind opening their remote and snapping a photo of the board, specifically showing the "control" pins? This could save a lot of people $80+ if it's an easy hack.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Since no one answered you ;-) I think I can, although I know this is a old post, but for the benefit of completeness .... and might be useful for others.


Although the RF remote provided with the Elite electric screens looks the same as the RF Trigger remote, inside they are very different. Have different circuit boards !


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22645035
> 
> 
> Is this the r150wh1 ?? I'm looking to order the same screen; did you get it up? Any reviews?


That's the one! We had a house warming over the weekend and everone absolutely loved it! 150" is truly impressive. I definitely recommend getting the biggest screen you can!


Only downside is...I'm running it with a Viewsonic pro8200 (celing mount 19ft back) and I'm getting some hot spotting in dark scenes. I had some our guests verify it was there. My PJ has "2000 Lumens" and they were all able to see the hot spotting and it seemed to move based on where you were you looking at the screen. Anyone else with this problem. It's definitely not a deal breaker but...I'd like to get it corrected.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Here are some pics from my iPhone. I really love this screen!!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22655960
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from my iPhone. I really love this screen!!



Impressive!


So, how far do you sit from your screen?


----------



## JoeBoy73

Thanks cr136124! This being my first PJ was really worried about going too big! I had originally planned to go 2:35 and a 138" elite screen, but then I found this gem of a website: http://www.displaywars.com/140-inch-235x1-vs-135-inch-16x9 and I was able to figure out that a150" 16:9 would give me a 138" 2:35 image! Avatar and Avengers is really amazing on this screen! Hopefully I will get the hot spotting issue figured out. We haven't figured out what kind of seating yet...but we sit about 14-16 feet back.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656040
> 
> 
> Thanks cr136124! This being my first PJ was really worried about going too big! I had originally planned to go 2:35 and a 138" elite screen, but then I found this gem of a website: http://www.displaywars.com/140-inch-235x1-vs-135-inch-16x9 and I was able to figure out that a150" 16:9 would give me a 138" 2:35 image! Avatar and Avengers is really amazing on this screen! Hopefully I will get the hot spotting issue figured out. We haven't figured out what kind of seating yet...but we sit about 14-16 feet back.



I'm in the same boat. I purchased the PT-AE8000U from Panasonic and I just used over the weekend for the first time projecting material directly on my wall. Picture quality is amazing and now, I can't wait to have a screen on my room to enjoy this projector even further.


Thanks for sharing the link, in my case I'm thinking on buying a screen with a maximum width of 118". That is going to be the limit based on the available space on my room. So, my best guess right now is that a 120" 16:9 screen will work pretty well for me.


My cough is 12' away from the wall, so that should be a really good viewing ratio. The screen that I'm looking at is: Elite Screens ER120WH1


So, what do you think?


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656104
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I purchased the PT-AE8000U from Panasonic and I just used over the weekend for the first time projecting material directly on my wall. Picture quality is amazing and now, I can't wait to have a screen on my room to enjoy this projector even further.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, in my case I'm thinking on buying a screen with a maximum width of 118". That is going to be the limit based on the available space on my room. So, my best guess right now is that a 120" 16:9 screen will work pretty well for me.
> 
> My cough is 12' away from the wall, so that should be a really good viewing ratio. The screen that I'm looking at is: Elite Screens ER120WH1
> 
> So, what do you think?


I think that screen is going to suit you just fine! Espeically at that distance! Great choice on the panny...I was so close to buying the panny7000, but then I got on amazon and got all of the equipment for my media room: jamo 5speaker system, polk 10" subwoofer, yahama reciever, PJ,Screen for $2000. I couldn't pass on that deal. I really like the viewsonic pro8200 and maybe sometime year i will pick up the panny8000.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656104
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I purchased the PT-AE8000U from Panasonic and I just used over the weekend for the first time projecting material directly on my wall. Picture quality is amazing and now, I can't wait to have a screen on my room to enjoy this projector even further.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, in my case I'm thinking on buying a screen with a maximum width of 118". That is going to be the limit based on the available space on my room. So, my best guess right now is that a 120" 16:9 screen will work pretty well for me.
> 
> My cough is 12' away from the wall, so that should be a really good viewing ratio. The screen that I'm looking at is: *Elite Screens ER120WH1*
> 
> So, what do you think?



Nice bang for the buck. My niece just installed this screen in her home theater and couldn't be happier. She has the Panasonic AR100U projector. Congrats on your new 8000, seems like a really nice projector. She got her screen at the projectorstorescreen.com website.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656104
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I purchased the PT-AE8000U from Panasonic and I just used over the weekend for the first time projecting material directly on my wall. Picture quality is amazing and now, I can't wait to have a screen on my room to enjoy this projector even further.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, in my case I'm thinking on buying a screen with a maximum width of 118". That is going to be the limit based on the available space on my room. So, my best guess right now is that a 120" 16:9 screen will work pretty well for me.
> 
> My cough is 12' away from the wall, so that should be a really good viewing ratio. The screen that I'm looking at is: Elite Screens ER120WH1
> 
> So, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that screen is going to suit you just fine! Espeically at that distance! Great choice on the panny...I was so close to buying the panny7000, but then I got on amazon and got all of the equipment for my media room: jamo 5speaker system, polk 10" subwoofer, yahama reciever, PJ,Screen for $2000. I couldn't pass on that deal. I really like the viewsonic pro8200 and maybe sometime year i will pick up the panny8000.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the input and your comment on the Panny. I wasn't planning on putting this much money on a projector, but after reading a lot about the 7000 and with the recent release of the 8000. I just finally pulled the trigger on the most recent model and took advantage of special pricing during blackfriday/cybermonday.


Wow, go purchased all that stuff for $2K?!?!?!? Amazing, congrats on that purchase!


Yeah, if eventually you have the chance on grabbing a PT-AE8000 go for it. It is indeed a great projector.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656212
> 
> 
> Nice bang for the buck. My niece just installed this screen in her home theater and couldn't be happier. She has the Panasonic AR100U projector. Congrats on your new 8000, seems like a really nice projector. She got her screen at the projectorstorescreen.com website.



Thanks Mr. G, good reviews and of course, the price of this screen is why I'm so attracted on buying it. I mean, for a bit more of $300 this screen should take care of me until I can recover from everything that I purchased in 2012..............


----------



## white59rt

Hi guys,


I just thought I would add my .02


We just bought a new house and our master bedroom is 25 X 20 - with all of our furniture its still a GHOST TOWN in the room. We have an outcove where we were going to put some bench seating and then it dawned on me - a PERFECT spot for our first home theater. So got the ok from the wife, she was excited to start the project right away. My father inlaw has 106" elite sable frame thats what led me to this brand, his is nice and the movies on his optoma hd33 are sweet. The inset in my wall measured out to be able to fit a 110" with about 3/4" on each side a near perfect fit.


I ordered from walmart of all places for 277 shipped - it was here in 3 days










I have never assembled another screen but I can tell you that the frame once assembled was very sturdy and the clips are a ***** to do on the 30th one but I thought the material was nice, it was well packaged and is now hung on the wall and it seems to be a really nice screen for the money.


Now on to the further waiting game for the benq w1070 to be released in the US










Todd


----------



## cr136124

Quick update - my 120" screen is scheduled for delivery this Thursday, December 6th!!!


This one was purchased from Amazon and it seems a couple of folks here had issues with the delivery company meeting the deadline. So, I'm keeping my expectations low in terms of having it delivered that day. But, I'll really hope they should be able to deliver it, no later than this Saturday........very worst case scenario...........










Time will tell!


----------



## wse

What is the largest screen you can get from Elite in 2:35?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22662567
> 
> 
> What is the largest screen you can get from Elite in 2:35?



As per Amazon you can go up to 166"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EH8G2C/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_10


----------



## wse

- Elite Screens - Curve235-250A 4K 250" 2.35:1 (96 x 231) AcousticPro 4K 1.1
http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1650&catid=12&Itemid=20&lang=en 


Cool 20 feet wide!


- Carda 136 inches: http://www.carada.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=PROJECTION-SCREEN-C136C 


-


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22662394
> 
> 
> Quick update - my 120" screen is scheduled for delivery this Thursday, December 6th!!!
> 
> This one was purchased from Amazon and it seems a couple of folks here had issues with the delivery company meeting the deadline. So, I'm keeping my expectations low in terms of having it delivered that day. But, I'll really hope they should be able to deliver it, no later than this Saturday........very worst case scenario...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell!




I have purchased a couple screens from Amazon and sadly it can be a bit hit or miss BUT don't blame Amazon. Unfortuently due to the size and shape of the screen, it goes through some bulk shipping method which seems to be unreliable. One time I got a call from the freight company saying the box for the screen "disintegrated" and were giving it back to Amazon. I still say order though Amazon though, they are 110% solid on any issues. I've been a customer for over 10 years and a Prime Member for 5.


Awesome news on the screen though. I have had a 120" Elite Ez Screen for 7 months now and it is solid.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *white59rt*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22662301
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just thought I would add my .02
> 
> We just bought a new house and our master bedroom is 25 X 20 - with all of our furniture its still a GHOST TOWN in the room. We have an outcove where we were going to put some bench seating and then it dawned on me - a PERFECT spot for our first home theater. So got the ok from the wife, she was excited to start the project right away. My father inlaw has 106" elite sable frame thats what led me to this brand, his is nice and the movies on his optoma hd33 are sweet. The inset in my wall measured out to be able to fit a 110" with about 3/4" on each side a near perfect fit.
> 
> I ordered from walmart of all places for 277 shipped - it was here in 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never assembled another screen but I can tell you that the frame once assembled was very sturdy and the clips are a ***** to do on the 30th one but I thought the material was nice, it was well packaged and is now hung on the wall and it seems to be a really nice screen for the money.
> 
> Now on to the further waiting game for the benq w1070 to be released in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd




I feel your pain, I have had to assemble three of these and the clips are serious PITA. What I figured out is place the clip on the frame, then use a flat head which fits perfectly to push it in, your fingers will love you.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22666619
> 
> 
> I have purchased a couple screens from Amazon and sadly it can be a bit hit or miss BUT don't blame Amazon. Unfortuently due to the size and shape of the screen, it goes through some bulk shipping method which seems to be unreliable. One time I got a call from the freight company saying the box for the screen "disintegrated" and were giving it back to Amazon. I still say order though Amazon though, they are 110% solid on any issues. I've been a customer for over 10 years and a Prime Member for 5.
> 
> Awesome news on the screen though. I have had a 120" Elite Ez Screen for 7 months now and it is solid.



Thanks for the feedback taskman!


I do have Prime too and I'm positive that if something happens with the screen Amazon will resolve the issue for me. The price and the confidence on buying directly from them were the reasons that I pulled the trigger on this one.


At this moment, I can't afford the hassle of buying a screen from other vendor and if issue arise, then go through the all ordeal of filing claims between the vendor and the carrier. You know how Amazon works and you will understand what I'm talking about.


In any case, I'm really hoping the screen will not disintegrate during the shipping process...........LOL.


----------



## Bardia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22656005
> 
> 
> Impressive!
> 
> So, how far do you sit from your screen?



That looks awesome except for the 2 light fixtures. They stick out like a sore thumb...


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1320#post_22666648
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, I have had to assemble three of these and the clips are serious PITA. What I figured out is place the clip on the frame, then use a flat head which fits perfectly to push it in, your fingers will love you.



I had heard about the clips being a pain and when I put my 120" Sable screen together I thought it was a piece of cake. Didn't get any help or anything to stretch it. I just did it in the order it shows on the directions and pushed the clips in with my fingers.


Was shocked at how easy it was to put it together w/out any help. The stories I heard from people on here scared me lol.


----------



## Kadath

My 120" is up! Had a hand from a friend from HTF and we knocked it out in about an hour and a half. I was confused, thought there was something that would clip the bottom in, but we figured out to let it hang on the two rails side by side.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/276530511608958976%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL%5D


----------



## Wesley Hester

With the image on the wall, where do you position the clips? I'm just in the planning stages at the moment, taping out the corners of where my image currently falls on the wall.


I hope to get a 135" screen sometime during the first part of the year: can't beat Amazon Prime free shipping.


----------



## Kadath

Mine had red dots where they recommended you place each clip, very helpful


----------



## cr136124

My 120" screen just arrived!


----------



## JoeBoy73

That's awesome CR! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22676678
> 
> 
> That's awesome CR! Can't wait to see the pics.



Here we go!

 
 
 
 


And here some pics using my projector.


----------



## JoeBoy73

WOW...looks great CR! And you've got some amazing media equipment!! I've been really happy with my screen, I just need to change my projector the viewsonic is nice, I just need a little more.


----------



## MBRICHARD

Gorgeous setup! Should be ordering my 110" Elite next week. (my room is SCHEDULED to be completed this weekend- cross some fingers for me!







)


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22684438
> 
> 
> WOW...looks great CR! And you've got some amazing media equipment!! I've been really happy with my screen, I just need to change my projector the viewsonic is nice, I just need a little more.



Thanks Joe! It took a lot of effort to be able to grab all those toys. But, I'm really happy with the end result. I was not 100% sure about the projector, specially when you are going to have a 120" screen. But, oh boy, this Panny was able to exceed my expectations while comparing it against my 2011 Samsung 51" 3D Plasma HDTV.


So, if you are able to upgrade your projector, man...........go for it!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBRICHARD*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22684979
> 
> 
> Gorgeous setup! Should be ordering my 110" Elite next week. (my room is SCHEDULED to be completed this weekend- cross some fingers for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Thanks!


You will be very pleased with this screen. Well, it is my first experience having a projector/screen on my HT, so you can consider myself a noob in this area; but, I based on previous TV's owned if you are able to match a good projector with this screen, then you are golden.


I have two windows to the side of my room and even with daylight the projector is able to project a really nice image. Of course, when the room is pitch black, then the Panny is just amazing.


Looking forward to read your comments and see the pics of your room.


Oh one more thing, don't be surprised if you are not able to hang the screen to your wall (drywall) at first (using the brackets provided). As other forum member did mention before, usually these walls are not even and you will have to find a pair of studs that are aligned. Or, you can do what I did: simple use a piece of the carton board box and put it behind the bracket, that should compensate the difference or unevenness on the wall. Sorry, a couple of more things, if you have at home drywall screws, use them instead of the ones provided with the screen. Chances are you will strip them (these things really suck). And as always, make sure you are able to screw them to a stud and drill pilot holes to simplify the process.


Have fun!


----------



## MBRICHARD

Thanks for the tips! I have indeed read in multiple threads that the drywall screws are pretty bad. I think I have some extras here I can use.


I am pairing my screen with an Epson 8350, which I hope makes a good combo.


I will definitely get some pics up once everything is up and running!


----------



## musicalfox

I searched this complete thread for information on the Elite Screens FE floor-rising models, but no-one seems to have posted about this line of products. I hope that anyone chiming in on this thread might find the following information useful:


I purchased a Cinemascope aspect ratio Kestrel FE85C floor-rising screen from Amazon for a very good price. This screen replaces an aging NEC 720p commercial grade plasma. My home theater is on a mezzanine level and my equipment cabinets push up to a half wall. So, other than acquiring a ceiling drop screen, my only option was to go for a floor-rising model. It should be said that the FE85C is a beautiful product with a sturdy, attractive case and solid motorized sizzor action lift mechanism. The 2.35 aspect ratio is perfectly formed and frames zoomed scope Blu-ray titles perfectly.


However, the screen would never get flat. The manufacturer told me that keeping the screen at its full open extent for 24 hours might help iron out the rather large waves in the material. This did actually help somewhat, but title crawls and parallel lines - particularly on slow camera pans - would still oscillate across the screen.


Anyway, the upshot is that I don't think this product is quite right for a home theater if any of you are considering getting one. It would be fine for a classroom or boardroom, but it's just not quite right for us home theater perfectionists! I have decided to order a fixed 235 Elite screen instead and somehow find a way to mount it flush to my half wall.


By the way, does anyone on this thread have any experience of the curved Lunette series screens?


----------



## C!t!zen

I think I screwed up my purchase.

I bought a fixed 120" 1.1 Gain. I'm thinking I should have gone 1.8. I currently have a Optoma HD20 but plan on upgrading to Epson 5010 or 5020 in January. According to Elite the 1.1 is good for high contrast but the 1.8 is good for 3D and non dedicated home theaters. The 2.0 gain is too much money IMO. I'm shooting about 14' away.


Did I get the wrong screen type? The setup will mostly be used with 2D with occasional 3D. I am wondering how bad the 3D experience will be for my first time going into the 3D world at home.


Please help so I have time to correct my purchase if need be.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicalfox*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22694949
> 
> 
> I searched this complete thread for information on the Elite Screens FE floor-rising models, but no-one seems to have posted about this line of products. I hope that anyone chiming in on this thread might find the following information useful:
> 
> I purchased a Cinemascope aspect ratio Kestrel FE85C floor-rising screen from Amazon for a very good price. This screen replaces an aging NEC 720p commercial grade plasma. My home theater is on a mezzanine level and my equipment cabinets push up to a half wall. So, other than acquiring a ceiling drop screen, my only option was to go for a floor-rising model. It should be said that the FE85C is a beautiful product with a sturdy, attractive case and solid motorized sizzor action lift mechanism. The 2.35 aspect ratio is perfectly formed and frames zoomed scope Blu-ray titles perfectly.
> 
> However, the screen would never get flat. The manufacturer told me that keeping the screen at its full open extent for 24 hours might help iron out the rather large waves in the material. This did actually help somewhat, but title crawls and parallel lines - particularly on slow camera pans - would still oscillate across the screen.
> 
> Anyway, the upshot is that I don't think this product is quite right for a home theater if any of you are considering getting one. It would be fine for a classroom or boardroom, but it's just not quite right for us home theater perfectionists! I have decided to order a fixed 235 Elite screen instead and somehow find a way to mount it flush to my half wall.
> 
> By the way, does anyone on this thread have any experience of the curved Lunette series screens?



Thanks for the review on this floor rising model. $2200 is a lot of money to pay for what turned out to be an unsatisfactory screen. For that amount of money I would have shipped the screen right back.


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

Can I see some pictures of elite screens with low ambient lighting to get an idea if they would work for my situation? Thanks


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MYHOMETHEATER*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22703392
> 
> 
> Can I see some pictures of elite screens with low ambient lighting to get an idea if they would work for my situation? Thanks



I don't have any lights turned on but there are 2 window wells in the basement that had some light coming through at this time.

 


That's a 120" sable screen with a Panasonic 8000 in the REC079 mode (which is one of the least bright, if not the least bright).


And keep in mind this is with a iPhone 4 camera, so nothing special on the camera front.


(and no that is not me, it's my brother lol)


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MYHOMETHEATER*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22703392
> 
> 
> Can I see some pictures of elite screens with low ambient lighting to get an idea if they would work for my situation? Thanks



So, if you don't mind asking you: what is your situation?


Here is a picture with lights my lights on (6 can lights in total). So, please keep that in consideration. I'll try to take a couple more during the weekend with daylight.


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

I'm building a new home that will have a 12x20 theater with 10' ceilings, no windows But I will have 6 canned lights on dimmers and halo lighting via led rope lights . I have 4 small children and when we watch a movie as a family it is never totally dark. I was considering a black diamond but hate to spend that much on a screen and if elite screens will do the job I would be doing the happy dance. I want to use either a Panasonic 8000 or a mid level JVC .


Thanks again for any and all pictures, info, suggestions and help.


Mike


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MYHOMETHEATER*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22704349
> 
> 
> I'm building a new home that will have a 12x20 theater with 10' ceilings, no windows But I will have 6 canned lights on dimmers and halo lighting via led rope lights . I have 4 small children and when we watch a movie as a family it is never totally dark. I was considering a black diamond but hate to spend that much on a screen and if elite screens will do the job I would be doing the happy dance. I want to use either a Panasonic 8000 or a mid level JVC .
> 
> Thanks again for any and all pictures, info, suggestions and help.
> 
> Mike



See my post above (#1358), I do have 6 recessed lights (6" can lights) as the ones that you will have in your HT. Also, I'm using the Panny 8000U (purchased few days ago). So, I'll take a couple of pics this night with the lights dimmed to different levels to give you a better idea.


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

Thanks so much


----------



## taskman

CR, that is a seriously clean HT room. The lighting, equipment, screen is just astounding. Awesome just amazing job, I know first hand it takes a lot, more like a ridiculous amount of time to get it all pieced together like that. The elite screen looks great, of course your latest gen Panny might be helping it out a bit







.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22704440
> 
> 
> See my post above (#1358), I do have 6 recessed lights (6" can lights) as the ones that you will have in your HT. Also, I'm using the Panny 8000U (purchased few days ago). So, I'll take a couple of pics this night with the lights dimmed to different levels to give you a better idea.



Ok. Sorry for the delay and also forgive me about the pics (using my mobile phone as my regular camera is missing in action).


I'm posting this pics in order so you can have and idea about the lights dimmed at different levels.

 

 

 

 

 


And these final two without lights!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22705276
> 
> 
> CR, that is a seriously clean HT room. The lighting, equipment, screen is just astounding. Awesome just amazing job, I know first hand it takes a lot, more like a ridiculous amount of time to get it all pieced together like that. The elite screen looks great, of course your latest gen Panny might be helping it out a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks taskman!!!


You are totally right on the time required to build my HT, specially when you don't have all the budget available at once. Oh well, at least I can say that I really enjoyed this fun ride.


See, some of the gear was acquired on road trips, other pieces purchased on classified sections at multiple sites, of course some others pieces (most expensive ones) were direct buys from manufactures or authorized resellers.


Bottom line, I'm really happy with the end result after all these months of hard work.......










Thanks again and take care!


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

Thank you for the pictures


----------



## Wesley Hester

I will be getting an ER135WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen delivered next week: can't wait. Are these (the 135" in particular) being phased out?


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MYHOMETHEATER*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22707549
> 
> 
> Thank you for the pictures



You are very welcome. BTW - As soon I have a decent camera, I'll update the pics. They are not making any justice to the PJ/Screen nor the lighting. If you want to keep enough light for your kids to walk safely in the room without any concern, then I think picture number 3 (top to bottom) it will be ideal for you (light dimmer at 50%).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesley Hester*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22707668
> 
> 
> I will be getting an ER135WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen delivered next week: can't wait. Are these (the 135" in particular) being phased out?



Congrats on your purchase. The one that I purchased is 120", so make sure you have an extra set of hands to help you assembling and hanging the screen on your wall.


Not sure if they are phased out or not. But for the price, these screens are a really good deal. Congrats again and don't forget to post back on your initial impressions on the screen.


----------



## Wesley Hester

Will do. To date, I'm surprise how well my blank wall is doing in the meantime: imperfections and all.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesley Hester*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22707847
> 
> 
> Will do. To date, I'm surprise how well my blank wall is doing in the meantime: imperfections and all.



Wait to be nicely surprise when you are projecting over your new screen. Yes, the difference is huuuuugggeeee.....










What kind of PJ are you using and what is your throwing distance?


----------



## Wesley Hester

It's my first ever FRONT projector, just sold my beloved Mitsubishi 92" WD-92840 RPTV.

I wanted 3D and just to "dip my toe in" until real 4K is cheaper. So, I went with the Optoma HD33.

The throw distance is about 17 feet on the ceiling.

For the entry price, the image is 75-85% of the way there and of course large. Black levels and contrast are a step down from the Mits but still great for my current needs and budget.

The 3D looks awesome.


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1350#post_22703249
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review on this floor rising model. $2200 is a lot of money to pay for what turned out to be an unsatisfactory screen. For that amount of money I would have shipped the screen right back.



Precisely what I did, Mr G! Thanks. The EZ Frame 235 has turned out to be a much better and significantly cheaper option.


----------



## Wesley Hester

Some pictures of my screen as promised. (Note that the door is old and is not today's standard size.) Sorry for the blurred pictures, my phone had a time focusing in low light with the white materials. The black "cabinet" use to be my low 13" HDTV stand I had custom built: still needed it for my gear. It was used with the Mitsubishi WD-92840 I just sold.


----------



## cr136124

^^^


Congrats! It looks really cool.


Now the big question is: what do you think?


----------



## icallyou604

VMAX 120UWH2, can someone give me the exact length on these screen without the packaging? im trying to fit it in the back of my suv going across the usa border to canada.im getting conflicting info from retailers and elite. is it 117inch?


----------



## Wesley Hester

You were right, it's better than just a plain wall. What little contrast the Optoma HD33 has is improved, whites are whiter, blacks are perceived a little darker, the image pops more and it can be viewed a little better with more ambient light that before.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icallyou604*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22732857
> 
> 
> VMAX 120UWH2, can someone give me the exact length on these screen without the packaging? im trying to fit it in the back of my suv going across the usa border to canada.im getting conflicting info from retailers and elite. is it 117inch?



Try here.

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14%3Avmax2-series&catid=1%3Aelectric-projection-screens-wallceiling&Itemid=19&lang=en 

http://www.elitescreens.com/images/stories/products/VMAX2/vmax2_pack.jpg 


If the box itself is 120.5" then the given case length of 117.8" seems correct.


-


----------



## Tank6585

Does anyone have an updated review of the Acoustic Transparent 1080P2? My setup will require this and I do not have a big budget to get the $1000+ screens.


----------



## damag0r

I'm thinking about getting one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-M84UWH-Manual-Projection/product-reviews/B000AMUL9S/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1 


But I'm afraid of the reviews with people complaining about the "sparkles" in the whites. How bad is this effect? I'm currently annoyed with this "High Contrast Gray" screen material I got from Carl's Place's eBay store for the very reason everything has sparkles, especially the whites.

From one of the reviews: "The whites sparkle and glisten in a big way. Like there are tiny grains of sand that are reflecting white into all the colors of the rainbow like little diamonds."


----------



## taskman

Hmmmm, if your seeing sparkles then it may be that your projector is part of the issue as well. My guess would be that you have a DLP projector, known to produce the Rainbow Effect but it can happen on other projector types. I use an Epson LCD and I've only seen it rarely on my old Elite Manual screen but I had the projector at the minimum distance for 135" so brightness was maximized which can cause the effect. I'm currently using an Elite Ezframe 120" and have never seen the rainbow effect while being 2ft greater than the minimum. Also, I have tried white and high contrast grey.


Here is a good link on the effect: http://www.projectorreviews.com/advice/HomeTheaterProjector-FAQs/ProjectorsRainbowEffect.php


----------



## Wesley Hester

I'm using the Optoma HD33 with an Elite Screen and I don't see sparkles in white areas. The "silk screen" effect found in rear projection DLP and their screens is not present either.


----------



## damag0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22758555
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, if your seeing sparkles then it may be that your projector is part of the issue as well. My guess would be that you have a DLP projector, known to produce the Rainbow Effect but it can happen on other projector types. I use an Epson LCD and I've only seen it rarely on my old Elite Manual screen but I had the projector at the minimum distance for 135" so brightness was maximized which can cause the effect. I'm currently using an Elite Ezframe 120" and have never seen the rainbow effect while being 2ft greater than the minimum. Also, I have tried white and high contrast grey.
> 
> Here is a good link on the effect: http://www.projectorreviews.com/advice/HomeTheaterProjector-FAQs/ProjectorsRainbowEffect.php



I know what the RBE is... I notice that sometimes if I move my eyes the right way, but that's not the issue. It's specks on the screen. I don't notice it when I use a wall to project the image on, but on cheap/bad screens I do.


Basically the material I got from Carl's Place I can see the pattern of the fabric, and I see tons of shiny little sparkles/speckles everywhere... kinda like a bunch of really tiny really overdriven hotspots.


I've heard some people complaining of this same issue with some Elite screens also... the strange thing is one of the people complaining about it says it isn't present on the 4:3 Elite screen he has, but is present on the 16:9.


I've decided to just go with painted drywall as my next experiment, as people claim to get better results with the right paint than they do with even $500 screens.


----------



## manning99

Just ordered a 166" 2.35 AT Elite EzFrame from Amazon for $424. I have been thinking of going CIH for a while, one of the reasons I chose the Panasonic AE8000, but wasn't planning on buying anything now. I was poking around Amazon and saw that price and decided to order it. I'm not sure about Elite, and especially AT material. But I didn't have time to do a lot of research since there was only one left and as of tomorrow I have to pay sales tax at Amazon.


Am I going to be disappointed with that material? Will I see the perf? Front row is about 14' and second is about 27'. I don't expect a big difference in brightness since it is 1.0 gain, same as my current screen. And the 8000 is so bright I've been using it on eco mode. Would have preferred to ask these questions before ordering, but not too big of a risk at that price.


----------



## TNLDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damag0r*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22756480
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-M84UWH-Manual-Projection/product-reviews/B000AMUL9S/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> But I'm afraid of the reviews with people complaining about the "sparkles" in the whites. How bad is this effect? I'm currently annoyed with this "High Contrast Gray" screen material I got from Carl's Place's eBay store for the very reason everything has sparkles, especially the whites.
> 
> From one of the reviews: "The whites sparkle and glisten in a big way. Like there are tiny grains of sand that are reflecting white into all the colors of the rainbow like little diamonds."



For the last year I have been using a 106in Projecta model B screen (manual pull down) I purchased from Bestbuy with an epson 8350. I have found this to be a great combo, but recently decided to add a 120in screen so that I could have a larger image for 2:35 movies. So two screens, one for each aspect ratio. I ended up getting an Elite M120XWH2 (manual pull down) as it was inexpensive and I could return it if it didn't work out. I found it to generally be quite good and comparable to the Projecta. The one area I noticed that was different was with white scenes such as clothing, the surface of the screen would be visible and tend to give the image a sense of depth beyond the screen.This behavior seems to be localized and I think is related to hot spotting. This may be what others are describing as sparkles in the whites. The screen I have has the Elite Max White material. On most movies it's a minor infrequent annoyance, but on others such as Casablance, it can be distracting.










Now that I've had the 120in screen I'm finding I like it for 16x9 movies also and would like to get a fixed frame screen in this size or even a 135, something like the Elite Sable. These are available in the Cine White material. My only reservation is that it may be like the Max White material and cause the same effect with whites. Can anyone withe the Sable frames confirm that they don't have this problem or that it doesn't hot spot?


Thanks!


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNLDC*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22767772
> 
> 
> Now that I've had the 120in screen I'm finding I like it for 16x9 movies also and would like to get a fixed frame screen in this size or even a 135, something like the Elite Sable. These are available in the Cine White material. My only reservation is that it may be like the Max White material and cause the same effect with whites. Can anyone withe the Sable frames confirm that they don't have this problem or that it doesn't hot spot?
> 
> Thanks!



I helped my niece install the 120" Elite SableFrame with the Panasonic AR100U projector in her home theater and it does not exhibit any sparklies or hot spots.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNLDC*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22767772
> 
> 
> For the last year I have been using a 106in Projecta model B screen (manual pull down) I purchased from Bestbuy with an epson 8350. I have found this to be a great combo, but recently decided to add a 120in screen so that I could have a larger image for 2:35 movies. So two screens, one for each aspect ratio. I ended up getting an Elite M120XWH2 (manual pull down) as it was inexpensive and I could return it if it didn't work out. I found it to generally be quite good and comparable to the Projecta. The one area I noticed that was different was with white scenes such as clothing, the surface of the screen would be visible and tend to give the image a sense of depth beyond the screen.This behavior seems to be localized and I think is related to hot spotting. This may be what others are describing as sparkles in the whites. The screen I have has the Elite Max White material. On most movies it's a minor infrequent annoyance, but on others such as Casablance, it can be distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've had the 120in screen I'm finding I like it for 16x9 movies also and would like to get a fixed frame screen in this size or even a 135, something like the Elite Sable. These are available in the Cine White material. My only reservation is that it may be like the Max White material and cause the same effect with whites. Can anyone withe the Sable frames confirm that they don't have this problem or that it doesn't hot spot?
> 
> Thanks!



I am using an Elite Screens ER120WH1 with CineWhite in combination with a Panasonic PT-AE8000U and I'm happy to say "no" issues to report here!


----------



## tiguej

Wesley,


How did you choose this screen? They have multiple options and I want to make sure I pick the one that is best for my set up.


Thanks!!


----------



## Wesley Hester

I have to admit that first and foremost that it was the low-ish price for a 135" fixed frame screen. I've been using rear projection HDTVs of ever increasing sizes since 2000. This screen and the Optoma HD33 both fit into my current budget at the start of this new (for me) journey into front projection. I'll go all out for true 4K Ultra HD when the time is right: read when 4K content of any kind is widely available and prices reach a reasonable level.

My setup is in a living room with two windows (shaded but will do more to block additional sunlight soon), white ceiling and off white walls. Not an ideal front projection environment to say the least.

I still went with a white screen instead of a gray one even though the black levels and contrast of the projector aren't quite there I personally feel the image is the better for it overall.

Next time around I hope to have a projector with lens shift and a greater zoom to go even bigger with the screen and center it better.

Additionally, the black felt frame does help with light spillage as others have stated.


----------



## MBRICHARD

Finally got my screen up. Went with the 110" Sable frame. Assembly wasn't too bad. About 2 hours from start to finish. (DEFINITELY glad I followed advice here and made sure wife was home to assist. Made it much easier.) Due to a furniture fiasco, my theater chairs which were SUPPOSED to be here and in place for the screen are M.I.A.- they shipped me the manual model instead of the power I ordered, so I am VERY patiently waiting for my new ones to arrive.


Quite happy with the screen- I am losing a little sleep in thinking I may have mounted too high. At this point, I'll wait on my chairs and watch a couple films before deciding wether it needs to come down a bit. (we have watched a couple of movies on the floor with throw pillows, and it was not uncomfortable. Time will tell...)


Shopping this week for blackout curtains- we have a set of french double doors at the rear of the room that only have blinds, so there is some ambient light during the day that definitely makes viewing less than ideal.


Couple of shots- 1 with lights on, 2nd after we got it up. For the curious, PJ is Epson 8350.


----------



## tucsondave

What screen material did you get?

td


----------



## MBRICHARD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tucsondave*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22796446
> 
> 
> What screen material did you get?
> 
> td



I went with the CineWhite 1.1. Since we primarily use the room in the evenings, and I have decent light control even without the blackout curtains, it seemed the best choice.


----------



## sarangiman

The other advantage of mounting it lower is that light scattered to the ceiling will be less, as will the amount of light scattered back onto the screen (inverse square law). But really you probably want to have some dark material on the ceiling. I just ordered some ProtoStar flocked light trap material.


----------



## Andre Venter

I'm considering the PowerMax Pro 91" motorised, but local SA distributors don't have stock, maybe only late March.

Does anyone here own one? Please give me your feedback on the screen. Thanks


----------



## Chezteladog

So after having two 135" Elite manual screens replaced by Amazon I upgraded to the VMAX2 electric screen. It came slightly damaged but that's another story. The power cable requires extension to reach an outlet and I'm hoping to hide the cord and connection as much as possible. I thought I'd run the attached power cord across the back of the screen housing and join it with another cord so the connection lump will be hidden but I can't seem to locate a simple white indoor power cord that has a single female end. They mostly have a big three female end that requires a right angle connection and a resulting huge and obvious cord lump. For some reason the engineers at Elite provided a cord that is too short to reach a normally positioned wall outlet and that requires a connection that would occur in the middle of the wall to be seen by all.


What have people done to disguise the power cord and is there a resource to buy the type of extension cord that can simply lengthen the one I have now with one male and one female and that isn't heavy duty and industrial?


----------



## MBRICHARD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarangiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22798432
> 
> 
> The other advantage of mounting it lower is that light scattered to the ceiling will be less, as will the amount of light scattered back onto the screen (inverse square law). But really you probably want to have some dark material on the ceiling. I just ordered some ProtoStar flocked light trap material.



I definitely will consider that. Once my CORRECT seating arrives in the next month (they shipped me the wrong chairs), I'll sit down and watch a few films and make the final decision. I am a bit concerned with the screw holes from the original bracket location showing if I do lower the screen, but I guess I will cross that bridge when the time arrives.


----------



## sarangiman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBRICHARD*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22800863
> 
> 
> I definitely will consider that. Once my CORRECT seating arrives in the next month (they shipped me the wrong chairs), I'll sit down and watch a few films and make the final decision. I am a bit concerned with the screw holes from the original bracket location showing if I do lower the screen, but I guess I will cross that bridge when the time arrives.



DAP and paint, my friend







I had to do the same, as I'd originally mounted my CineWhite screen too high. Ended up going for a retro-reflective screen, smaller, lower in the end (I hate looking up; looking straight ahead is much more immersive). The CineWhite just had no contrast with all the room reflections.


----------



## musicalfox

I just bought a CineWhite Cinema235 fixed frame series screen, which I recently built and mounted. I am very pleased with the performance but I just noticed some very subtle 'striping' near the top left of the screen. I believe they call this a 'density coating' error. You can only really notice it on blue or grey sky backgrounds.


So, a) has anyone else experienced a density coating issue with a screen before, b) is it a common QC error and c), is this cause enough to request an RMA on the screen material from Elite Screens?


----------



## bcarithers

Is there a huge difference between the Cinewhite and the MAXwhite material as far as performance?

I am going to need a drop down screen but if the materials have similar performance, I do not see the need to spend hundreds more for the tensioned screen.

How do the non-tensioned screens perform?


Thanks!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicalfox*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22811526
> 
> 
> I just bought a CineWhite Cinema235 fixed frame series screen, which I recently built and mounted. I am very pleased with the performance but I just noticed some very subtle 'striping' near the top left of the screen. I believe they call this a 'density coating' error. You can only really notice it on blue or grey sky backgrounds.
> 
> 
> So, a) has anyone else experienced a density coating issue with a screen before, b) is it a common QC error and c), is this cause enough to request an RMA on the screen material from Elite Screens?



Could you please share some pics?


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22812675
> 
> 
> Could you please share some pics?



Yes, cr, I will see if I can capture it over the weekend and will post back.


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcarithers*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22812205
> 
> 
> Is there a huge difference between the Cinewhite and the MAXwhite material as far as performance?
> 
> I am going to need a drop down screen but if the materials have similar performance, I do not see the need to spend hundreds more for the tensioned screen.
> 
> How do the non-tensioned screens perform?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a floor-rising 235 Kestrel. Beautiful product but the material just wouldn't go flat, so I returned it to Amazon and bought a fixed frame Elite from VAPEX instead. I know you are looking for a drop-down, but for home theater purposes I would veer towards a tensioned model. I suspect the non-tensioned screens are intended more for classrooms or boardrooms. It's no fun watching a movie with oscillating lines that are meant to be straight and the effect is particularly distracting when there are camera pans.


Max White appeared to have very similar properties to CineWhite, having recently experienced both, but I cannot back that up with empirical data.


----------



## Wesley Hester

That's a problem with RPTV's also. Their screens (layers of plastic not cloth-like) can only be held in place along the border of the frame and not tensioned which results in bowing and sagging that translates into what musicalfox stated above: no fun watching a movie with oscillating lines that are meant to be straight and the effect is particularly distracting when there are camera pans.

Fixed frame was perfect for my needs but if you have to go floor-rising or pull down screen, pay the extra money for a tensioned screen.


----------



## bcarithers

Thanks Guys. My screen will be hanging down in mid-air and will not have a wall to fall back on so I was worried about the screen being flat.

I will go with the tensioned screen and hope for the best


----------



## jluros

I have an Elite Screens VMAX2 Electric Projection Screen (VMAX84XWH2). Randomly, commands from my Harmony 880 will cause the screen to raise up, even though I know the remote is not sending the IR code to the screen. Has anyone experienced this with the Elite Screen?


----------



## KCWolfPck

Hey all, here is what I'm planning to do:


I currently have a 63" wall mounted TV and am planning on getting a motorized projection screen to drop in front of it for movies. The projector I've decided on is the Panasonic PT-AE8000U. The throw distance will be 15' and the seating distance will be 14'. The room is partially light controlled, but most use would be at night when the room would be dark.


The screen I am considering is the Elite CineTension 2 model No. TE125C-E20. This is the 125 inch, 2.35:1 aspect ratio, with a 1.1 gain CineWhite screen and an extra 20" drop. I have a photo below of what that screen size would look like in my room.


Question:


Do you think this would be too big for that seating distance?


Any other suggestions or opinions would be greatly appreciated as well.


Thanks!!


----------



## Wesley Hester

Looks real good to me. You should get a nice large image and not see pixel structure. Keeping the flat panel and getting a motorized screen to have them both is the way to go. I wish I could have done the same myself.


----------



## SeaNile

My Cinetension 2 134" motorized screen really has some bad/serious wrinkles, waves and a few creases. I have this replaced once with a warranty claim and now about 3 years later is it really gotten bad. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## fastturb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeaNile*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22910701
> 
> 
> My Cinetension 2 134" motorized screen really has some bad/serious wrinkles, waves and a few creases. I have this replaced once with a warranty claim and now about 3 years later is it really gotten bad. Anyone else have this issue?



my Cine 2 150" doesn't have waves but both right and left borders are NOT STRAIGHT whatsoever. the screen material curves in in the middle horizontal line and curves out at the top and bottom significantly (more than one inch) regardless of how tight or how loose the tension cord is set. These screens are junk. I should probably take a bed sheet and tape it on the screen. if you haven't bought an elite - don't - keep trying to find something else. I know the price seems so good but heed the warning.............


----------



## SeaNile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22910834
> 
> 
> my Cine 2 150" doesn't have waves but both right and left borders are NOT STRAIGHT whatsoever. the screen material curves in in the middle horizontal line and curves out at the top and bottom significantly (more than one inch) regardless of how tight or how loose the tension cord is set. These screens are junk. I should probably take a bed sheet and tape it on the screen. if you haven't bought an elite - don't - keep trying to find something else. I know the price seems so good but heed the warning.............



Yea, I know what you mean. This is my second screen and both have the same issue. I guess it's not that bad but it just bugs me. Guess I could remove the TV on the wall and go with a fixed screen.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastturb*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22910834
> 
> 
> my Cine 2 150" doesn't have waves but both right and left borders are NOT STRAIGHT whatsoever. the screen material curves in in the middle horizontal line and curves out at the top and bottom significantly (more than one inch) regardless of how tight or how loose the tension cord is set. These screens are junk. I should probably take a bed sheet and tape it on the screen. if you haven't bought an elite - don't - keep trying to find something else. I know the price seems so good but heed the warning.............


WOW...I have the 150 cinewhite also. Only one issue, but its a big one.: hotspotting. I've had the same problem on 2 projectors, so its gotta be the screen at this point? Really only visiable on a very dark scene or very light one(the worst by the way). Any thoughts on how to fix or known hot spotting issues? I talked with customer service and I'm submitting a form for them to look at.


----------



## cemo62

is there a test pattern to check hot spotting?


----------



## MYHOMETHEATER

Cinegrey or cinewhite? Completely light controlled room but will have some overhead ambient light most of the time. Screen wall and ceiling will be black otherwalls will be top black bottom red. Thinking of a panny 8000 or JVC eshift ( entry model) I don't want a washed out look with some light in the room .



Thanks


----------



## musicalfox

   


Here are a couple of photos showing how I replaced an ailing 61" NEC commercial-grade plasma with an 33" x 78" Elite Cinema235 screen. You will see that it is mounted onto a half wall, secured with L-brackets fitted to the base of the frame. As I only watched Blu-ray content previously on my plasma, this seemed a much better option and the picture with the Epson 6010 is phenomenal.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hi gang:


I'll be getting my first PJ this week and while I have no problems and actually enjoy DIY projects, the cost and fit n finish of these sable screens (edit: looks like I'll have to go with an EZ frame as the sables are no smaller than 92" and thats simply too large right now) have really got me thinking of spending the extra $100. But I have a couple of questions I'm hoping to get feedback on...


1. Amazon is loaded with great reviews on the sables, but they seem to be teeming with "for the price" caveats. Now; that's fine, I don't expect perfection, but my screen will be hanging from the ceiling in front of my existing tv so I REALLY would just like the frame to be relatively ridgid/straight. Now I can only have an 82-84" screen right now so I'm hoping smaller will be better in this regard.


2. I have read a good number of those having "grey streaks" on a finished screen, especially in light scenes. Legitimate issue, or aberrations?


Thoughts?


Thanks!


James


----------



## mastermaybe

Wow! EZ's are DOUBLE the cost of the sables (84" $210 vs $411 on amazon) ?! Looking like DIY for this guy.


Enjoy everyone!


James


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22946055
> 
> 
> Hi gang:
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my first PJ this week and while I have no problems and actually enjoy DIY projects, the cost and fit n finish of these sable screens (edit: looks like I'll have to go with an EZ frame as the sables are no smaller than 92" and thats simply too large right now) have really got me thinking of spending the extra $100. But I have a couple of questions I'm hoping to get feedback on...
> 
> 
> 1. Amazon is loaded with great reviews on the sables, but they seem to be teeming with "for the price" caveats. Now; that's fine, I don't expect perfection, but my screen will be hanging from the ceiling in front of my existing tv so I REALLY would just like the frame to be relatively ridgid/straight. Now I can only have an 82-84" screen right now so I'm hoping smaller will be better in this regard.
> 
> 
> 2. I have read a good number of those having "grey streaks" on a finished screen, especially in light scenes. Legitimate issue, or aberrations?
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> James



Legitimate issue. I have EZ Frame with Cinewhite 1.1 and there are uniformity issues or 'density coating' errors, I think they call it. You'll usually notice it on blue skies and panning, and several reviews have drawn attention to this. This screen will suit me for a while, but next time it's going to be Da-Lite or Stewart.


----------



## cemo62

I am stuck, in turkey we dont have many choices about screens. I was planning to purchase 120 ez frame fixed but in this thread i understand elite screens not very good, have some problems right? Also we have a company named Screen pro a china manufacturer. da-lite is so so expensive here. any one have some advice for me?


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cemo62*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22947588
> 
> 
> I am stuck, in turkey we dont have many choices about screens. I was planning to purchase 120 ez frame fixed but in this thread i understand elite screens not very good, have some problems right? Also we have a company named Screen pro a china manufacturer. da-lite is so so expensive here. any one have some advice for me?



Screen Innovations (SI) has competitively priced, good products. Just saw this on their website: they have a dealer in Turkey: Cineglass, Veko Giz Plaza Kat 13, Maslak, Istanbul 34398.


----------



## cemo62

Thanks bro i know them but they r also so expensive in turkey black diamond 113inches screen 4600$


----------



## JoeBoy73

Just submitted my warranty request for my hot spotting issue. I will keep everyone posted. I have ezframe







cinewhite screen.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22951537
> 
> 
> Just submitted my warranty request for my hot spotting issue. I will keep everyone posted. I have ezframe



Man, really sorry to hear about the issue with your screen. So, where did you purchase it? Do you have to deal with that place (store) or directly with Elite Screen on the warranty issue?


----------



## JoeBoy73

Thanks CR...just got off the phone with EliteScreens customer service! I'm a little upset. Woooosah.....Wooosah. This was a amazon purchase.


They need the serial number to process the claim and I understand that. But guess what? The serial number is on the back of the screen UNDERNEATH the frame Word to the wise, for anyone processing a claim, you will need to take your screen down and unclip it from the frame in order to get your serial number or get it off your shipping box before you toss it!


I think a good idea for anyone going forward is to make sure you right your serial number down or take a pic of it and keep it handy. You don't wanna have to go through my ordeal. I didn't install my screen mainly because of its size and i'm really hoping this is going to be easier than it looks! Luckily my father is over tonight. Just seems like a lot of work...especially when I've already given them everything they've asked for.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22952482
> 
> 
> Thanks CR...just got off the phone with EliteScreens customer service! I'm a little upset. Woooosah.....Wooosah. This was a amazon purchase.
> 
> 
> They need the serial number to process the claim and I understand that. But guess what? The serial number is on the back of the screen UNDERNEATH the frame Word to the wise, for anyone processing a claim, you will need to take your screen down and unclip it from the frame in order to get your serial number or get it off your shipping box before you toss it!
> 
> 
> I think a good idea for anyone going forward is to make sure you right your serial number down or take a pic of it and keep it handy. You don't wanna have to go through my ordeal. I didn't install my screen mainly because of its size and i'm really hoping this is going to be easier than it looks! Luckily my father is over tonight. Just seems like a lot of work...especially when I've already given them everything they've asked for.



Wow, what a pain........










Thanks for posting the serial number information and for sure I'm heading downstairs in few to take serial number from the box (I'm glad I didn't toss it away.


So, what are the options they (Amazon) is offering you? Replacement or refund?


----------



## JoeBoy73

Actually I'm going thru elite screens. They are the ones asking for the hard to reach serial number. I'm going contact amazon tomorrow to see if they can do anything.


----------



## musicalfox

If you're dealing with Elite direct, you should see if you can just roll up the material and send it back in the tube.If you deal with Amazon, I suspect you will have to send the complete product back.


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1410#post_22952482
> 
> 
> Thanks CR...just got off the phone with EliteScreens customer service! I'm a little upset. Woooosah.....Wooosah. This was a amazon purchase.
> 
> 
> They need the serial number to process the claim and I understand that. But guess what? The serial number is on the back of the screen UNDERNEATH the frame Word to the wise, for anyone processing a claim, you will need to take your screen down and unclip it from the frame in order to get your serial number or get it off your shipping box before you toss it!
> 
> 
> I think a good idea for anyone going forward is to make sure you right your serial number down or take a pic of it and keep it handy. You don't wanna have to go through my ordeal. I didn't install my screen mainly because of its size and i'm really hoping this is going to be easier than it looks! Luckily my father is over tonight. Just seems like a lot of work...especially when I've already given them everything they've asked for.



Joeboy, please let us know what happens with your return and if you get a better one delivered.


----------



## GuitarGeorge

Does anyone have a WraithVeil material rear projection screen? It is advertised as being a 2.2 gain screen, but I want some feedback from someone who has seen one in action. The application will be a high ambient light situation.


----------



## Bigotis

I wanted to give a short review of my 150 inch cinetension 2 screen in cinegrey. I had looked at projection tv years ago but prices were to high for the picture quality, looked recently and was satisfied by reviews that picture quality at my price level was excellent. Purchased an Epson 5010 and debated about screens, there was no way for me to practically audition different screens so I researched reviews. I wanted to stay around 600-800 range so I watched the Elite screen price on Amazon bounce up and down, finally purchased at about $800 including delivery, I also pay sales tax on Amazon purchases. It arrived well packaged, set up fairly predictable. The screen has visible lines in it from being rolled up, perhaps these will disappear when the weather warms up, but I doubt it. I cannot get the image lined up well on all the edges because the screen is not even on the edges. With an image on the screen lines are not visible at all but the edges bleed over a bit, distracting slightly but as you view content it is forgotten. No hotspotting at all and good contrast, I have nothing to compare to as this is the only screen I've had. Some things I purchase are to much trouble to return and going into this purchase I knew this would be the case. This screen should be returned due to the lines and unevenness but it is simply to much trouble. For me the Elite Cinetension 2 screen is a good cheap screen, which after reading endless reviews is what I thought I would get. I am pleased with it for the price paid as long as the motor holds up for a reasonable period. Thanks to all of those who have posted reviews as it really helped make my purchase predictable.


----------



## Bigotis

An edit to my post, my screen is the 135 inch size.


----------



## Johnson4

Hi guys,


I'm thinking of purchasing an *Elite Curve 235-125* for my dedicated HT room here in Tassie, Australia. I'm currently in the middle of building the cupboard to house the screen, and had a couple of questions for those in the know:


Are the dimensions they quote in their spec sheets exact? The cupboard is designed to recess the screen slightly, and it'd be a bugger if their measurements are "flexible"!

Does anyone have any experience with the 4K AT material? Is it worth the premium over the regular 1080 AT fabric?

How big is the box the 235-125 comes in? If I can't source it here, I'm going to have to organise postage myself from the US (now THAT'S going to be fun). Need to check if USPS, FedEx, etc will even accept it!



Big thanks in advance!


----------



## AnnapolisSony




> Quote:
> Just submitted my warranty request for my hot spotting issue. I will keep everyone posted. I have ezframe



JoeBoy73,


I will be mounting my Elite Sable screen (100-inch) a few weeks/months from now but right now I am finishing up changes to lighting, electrical, etc. in the room. I noticed in your photo above that you have sconces flanking each side of your screen. That is exactly what I had in mind and, in fact I think I have finally found sconces that will work for well me - that match the oil-rubbed bronze hardware that we will be installing on doors, hinges, etc. Would you mind sharing a couple of photos of your screen up with the sconces on this thread (or via PM)??? I would love to see it. Also, what height did you hang the sconces? How are from the edge of the screen did you hang them? I was thinking more like a 70" height to center of sconce. Many designers recommend 60" but that just seems WAY too low to me - especially since an average person could walk by and actually see the top of the bulb.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## jacobms1

What's the generally accepted mounting height for a 100-110 inch 16:9?


I had heard eye level should be at about 1/3 from the bottom?


So if screen is 58" tall and eye level seating is about 42" then screen bottom should be:

58/3= 19.3". 42-19.3= 22.7"

So bottom of screen should be right around 23"?


Does this math make sense?

What do others use?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarangiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1380#post_22798432
> 
> 
> The other advantage of mounting it lower is that light scattered to the ceiling will be less, as will the amount of light scattered back onto the screen (inverse square law). But really you probably want to have some dark material on the ceiling. I just ordered some ProtoStar flocked light trap material.[/q


----------



## AnnapolisSony




> Quote:
> What's the generally accepted mounting height for a 100-110 inch 16:9?
> 
> 
> I had heard eye level should be at about 1/3 from the bottom?
> 
> 
> So if screen is 58" tall and eye level seating is about 42" then screen bottom should be:
> 
> 58/3= 19.3". 42-19.3= 22.7"
> 
> So bottom of screen should be right around 23"?
> 
> 
> Does this math make sense?
> 
> What do others use?



I have not mounted my screen YET, but I've got it taped on the wall for planning purposes. My 100-inch Elite Sable fixed mount is 54"H X 92"W overall with an image size of 49H" x 87W" . Right now it sits with the bottom of my frame 29.5" off the floor (8-foot ceiling). That puts the top of my FRAME at a height of about 83.5" and the top of my IMAGE at about 81". That leaves me 14-15 inches from the top of my image to the ceiling. Pretty safe there. I may end up adjusting it up or down an inch or so when I actually mount the PJ and it also depends on the height of the piece of furniture I put below the screen to house my CC. Not a heck of a lot of flexibility - vertically - with 8-foot ceilings and a 100" screen...that is for sure.


----------



## jacobms1

Put my elite sable screen together today.....wow my thumbs hurt!


----------



## Wesley Hester











I hear ya.


----------



## kumanzc

Got mine (elite sable) delivered today. Will try to piece together either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kumanzc

Got mine up this morning. Not too bad on the hands (guess I got lucky) but did have a heck of a time getting in the mounts on the wall. Not much space for it to slide into the mount and had to pound it pretty hard with my palm to get it into the slot.


----------



## JoeBoy73

Guys...make sure you keep your Serial Number handy! If any warranty issues arise, elite needs it to "process" the claim. Which, I think is silly...once you provide proof of purchase and pics, they should need the serial number. I haven't time to take my screen down to get the info, but hopefully I will this weekend.


----------



## killerzebra

Has anyone ordered a custom screen from elite how much extra does it cost? Right now i project on a white wall and because of my layout of my room with a bulk head in the middle and my seating i have limited placement options for my projector witch is the optima hd 20 . With no zoom im at 126in screen but the next screen size up is 135in too big the screen would be too low the ground. here is a picture of my room any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23018199
> 
> 
> Guys...make sure you keep your Serial Number handy! If any warranty issues arise, elite needs it to "process" the claim. Which, I think is silly...once you provide proof of purchase and pics, they should need the serial number. I haven't time to take my screen down to get the info, but hopefully I will this weekend.



The serial is also on the packaging material as well as an FYI. I got mine that way when doing a warranty request.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kumanzc*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23018103
> 
> 
> Got mine up this morning. Not too bad on the hands (guess I got lucky) but did have a heck of a time getting in the mounts on the wall. Not much space for it to slide into the mount and had to pound it pretty hard with my palm to get it into the slot.



Those brackets can be a pain but they are incredible sturdy. I don't slide on them though, I life it up, slide and then pull down. The grip seems to strong to slide.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killerzebra*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23103005
> 
> 
> Has anyone ordered a custom screen from elite how much extra does it cost? Right now i project on a white wall and because of my layout of my room with a bulk head in the middle and my seating i have limited placement options for my projector witch is the optima hd 20 . With no zoom im at 126in screen but the next screen size up is 135in too big the screen would be too low the ground. here is a picture of my room any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



At 126 inches, I would say go with a 120" and save money or are you wanting exactly 126? Because you will need room for the bezel, so you not going to get more then a few inches above a 120".


----------



## seafan


Hi,

 

I'm looking for a 120-125" 16:9 screen, I found these two on Amazon:

 

Elite Screens VMAX120UWH2 Electric Projection Screen (120 Inch 16:9 AR)    $480

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-VMAX120UWH2-Electric-Projection/dp/B0006I09MK/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=194L7QW9R1NLY&coliid=I8FDDJ2WJ87K8









 

Elite Screens ELECTRIC125H Electric Projection Screen -125-Inch 16:9 AR     $230

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ELECTRIC125H-Projection-125-Inch/dp/B000Q87LM6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=194L7QW9R1NLY&coliid=I2LUSPSF0QC19B









 

same brand, what's the difference? first one costs more than double the 2nd one, I'm sure I'm missing something here?

 

thanks,

 

Jason
Reply Quote  Multi   0


----------



## killerzebra

at the projectors current placement i cant make image smaller so with a 120 the image would spill off the sides


----------



## JoeBoy73

Just a little update. I got my replacement material last week and got it installed yesterday. I'm very please to say that my hot spotting issue is now resolved. The new material is completely differently. I love it...this screen plus my benq w1070 is amazing!


----------



## musicalfox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeBoy73*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23131429
> 
> 
> Just a little update. I got my replacement material last week and got it installed yesterday. I'm very please to say that my hot spotting issue is now resolved. The new material is completely differently. I love it...this screen plus my benq w1070 is amazing!



Did you get 1.1 Gain CineWhite? Or did you try a new material?


----------



## taskman

Nice! I also went through a replacement and it went very well. The screen is just awesome.


----------



## JoeBoy73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *musicalfox*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23132986
> 
> 
> Did you get 1.1 Gain CineWhite? Or did you try a new material?


Great question...I honestly don't know. My original was supposed to be cinewhite but when compared to the new screen its really hard to make a call. My old screen looked and felt like a shiny rain coat....the new screen has more of a "matte" finish to it. But I have also noticed that I have not lost any brightness.


----------



## avsforumun

I am about to purchase a "Elite Screens M139UWX Manual Projection Screen (139 inch 16:10 AR)". I think it is the 'Max White' version (whatever that means). I have a LG PA70G thats currently projecting onto drywall about the same size, and it looks good now, so I assume it will look amazing on this screen? Only thing I am kinda worried about is the waving you usually see in pull down screens, but I was thinking I could tie/weight the bottom corners down, would that be safe to do? It will be in the 'down' position 99% of the time anyway (id get a fixed frame if they were cheaper).


Any thoughts?


----------



## SIS

Anybody have experience or thoughts on the Elite F120NWH? Have a Sony VPLHW30AES...


----------



## klutch

Hi there, I'm hoping someone can answer this question. I'm about to move and the basement in my new house is unfinished. I'm looking at the Elite Screens ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen (120 inch 16:9 AR) on Amazon and I need to know if this screen can be mounted from the ceiling at all. I was hoping I could just put a screw in type hook on each corner and tie it up. It isn't clear to me what the frame is made of and if this can be done or not. From my understanding it's designed to be hung like a large picture but I'm going to have to string it up from the ceiling joists.


I guess my real question is to someone that has actually handled this screen. Is the frame something I can screw into to give myself and place to string it up? Is the weight such that you'd have concern of it deforming?


----------



## solaris72

I started new thread for this and no reply... So i'm trying here.


This is my first projector (BENQ w1070), its easy to choose my projector, but getting a screen for this is a big issue for me as there is not much information. I chosen Elite between Elite and Favi and the screen inch will 125-150 with motorized screen as I have kids and make sure the screen is up when not in use.


But there are lot of screen within elite, acoustic, spectrum, vmax etc. Don't know what to choose


I ended up with the following choice :


1. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q87LM6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ANPXWA4YS0R5Q (ELECTRIC125H, currently out of stock in amazon).

2. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LLUXKU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER (VMAX135UWH2, $521.00 way ouf of my budget eek.gif)

3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006I09MK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER (VMAX120UWH2, I really want more 120inch size).


Im seeing VMAX120XWH2-E24 which is 120inch cost 500$? Why this vmax is high in price, is it quality of the screen??


Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## taskman

It looks like the VMAX for $500 is a VMAX2 which is the latest generation while the other 120" is a first generation VMAX. So that is probably the reason for the price difference. You can save a lot of money by going manual but that removes the convenience of electric. I would suggest visiting elitescreens.com. Your looking for the VMAX2 or Homescreen series, I wouldn't focus on any of the others based on your requirements.


----------



## fatherom

Question for all you fixed frame screen owners...I'm currently considering the Sable series for my projector.


How flush with the ceiling is the screen able to be mounted? I guess, more specifically, once you've installed the wall brackets that the screen hangs on, when you're hanging the screen on the brackets, how much higher than the brackets must the screen be raised in order to "clear" the brackets and lower onto them? I have sloped ceilings in my attic, and for me to the fit 100" screen, the corners of the screen frame have to be basically touching the ceiling. But I worry about the clearance the screen has to have above the brackets at the moment I go to hang it.


Thanks!


Chris


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatherom*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23213265
> 
> 
> Question for all you fixed frame screen owners...I'm currently considering the Sable series for my projector.
> 
> 
> How flush with the ceiling is the screen able to be mounted? I guess, more specifically, once you've installed the wall brackets that the screen hangs on, when you're hanging the screen on the brackets, how much higher than the brackets must the screen be raised in order to "clear" the brackets and lower onto them? I have sloped ceilings in my attic, and for me to the fit 100" screen, the corners of the screen frame have to be basically touching the ceiling. But I worry about the clearance the screen has to have above the brackets at the moment I go to hang it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Chris



I have the exact same question. I have an 8' ceiling and need to mount right up near the ceiling because my center channel speaker is a vertical speaker(JTR 3TX) which will need 35-38". I have 2.4" of frame to play with but obviously don't want the center speaker in the viewable area of the screen. The Elite chat sales guy told me 6" to be able to tilt/wiggle the screen to get it on the brackets, but I"m certain I've seen pics of Elite fixed frames closer to the ceiling than 6". I want to go with a 110" or 106" screen but may have to drop to 100" if I can't mount it closer than 6" from the ceiling.


----------



## fatherom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinH*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23214963
> 
> 
> I have the exact same question. I have an 8' ceiling and need to mount right up near the ceiling because my center channel speaker is a vertical speaker(JTR 3TX) which will need 35-38". I have 2.4" of frame to play with but obviously don't want the center speaker in the viewable area of the screen. The Elite chat sales guy told me 6" to be able to tilt/wiggle the screen to get it on the brackets, but I"m certain I've seen pics of Elite fixed frames closer to the ceiling than 6". I want to go with a 110" or 106" screen but may have to drop to 100" if I can't mount it closer than 6" from the ceiling.



Hopefully someone can help us out. 6" may as well be a mile for the room I'm trying to install this into.


This youtube video is great for seeing how these things get assembled. Note how high he installs it. It's almost as if he and his wife snap it on without raising the screen above the brackets at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jtTDuBKM-M


----------



## KevinH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatherom*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23215017
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help us out. 6" may as well be a mile for the room I'm trying to install this into.
> 
> 
> This youtube video is great for seeing how these things get assembled. Note how high he installs it. It's almost as if he and his wife snap it on without raising the screen above the brackets at all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jtTDuBKM-M



Oh heck yeah.....I've watched that before but not in a while. His frame is right up against the ceiling! lol....... so obviously it's doable unless they've since changed the bracket/mounting system.


----------



## kumanzc

The frame is only 2.36" so it can only be 2.5" or so I think. I put mine up a month and a half ago and can't quite remember but brackets have to be on the frame so 6" seems a little much. I will say it's a tight fit so you really need to have the frame right against the wall when sliding into the bracket. If it wasn't such a hassle to get it into the bracket I would check for you but it was a hassle.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## THe_Flash

Looking to purchase a 120" fixed frame, and was open to suggestions for an elite. I have a BenQ W1070 projecting in a room that has just one window, but white walls and light carpeting. I will be viewing movies, sports, and 3D films. Should I go standard Cinewhite, Cinegrey, or with the 1.8 Gain?


----------



## cemo62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23228897
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase a 120" fixed frame, and was open to suggestions for an elite. I have a BenQ W1070 projecting in a room that has just one window, but white walls and light carpeting. I will be viewing movies, sports, and 3D films. Should I go standard Cinewhite, Cinegrey, or with the 1.8 Gain?



whats ur walls width and height


----------



## THe_Flash

You can see in the photo where the wall height unfortunately switches from 7 feet to 8. The side walls run 21ft in length and the wall I'm projecting to is just shy of 13ft across.


----------



## Balthazar2k4

I bought a 106" VMAX2 back in January and it has some waves in the screen towards the bottom right hand side in a V-pattern. I thought I could live with it and normally it doesn't bug me too much, but when something on the screen pans it becomes painfully obvious. Elite, of course, wants me to submit a warranty claim and that would mean sending it in for a replacement. What I want to know is there potentially an alternative to rectifying the issue. It stays in the down position all the time and I have tried leaving it the full extended position for several days, but that has done nothing. To me, it looks like the screen may not be fitted quite right to the rod at the bottom, but I have tried to pull the screen too little effect. Could I possibly 'tie the two ends of the rod down with some weight to create added tension"? I really don't want to hassle with sending it back and waiting on a replacement as we use the theater quite a bit. Thoughts or am I pretty much hosed?


----------



## ivanhoek

Do the warranty claim.. from experience, you won't be able to fix it permanently. Elite frequently does a partial return where they ask you for the endcaps of the case, the circuit board and a 10x10 cutout of the screen. This is quite cheap to ship...


However, they don't do advance ship or cross ship, so after you mangle your screen and send them the package, you'll have to wait for them to receive, process and then ship your replacement. When i did mine, it was about 3 weeks start to finish.


Good luck..


----------



## Balthazar2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanhoek*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23246086
> 
> 
> Do the warranty claim.. from experience, you won't be able to fix it permanently. Elite frequently does a partial return where they ask you for the endcaps of the case, the circuit board and a 10x10 cutout of the screen. This is quite cheap to ship...
> 
> 
> However, they don't do advance ship or cross ship, so after you mangle your screen and send them the package, you'll have to wait for them to receive, process and then ship your replacement. When i did mine, it was about 3 weeks start to finish.
> 
> 
> Good luck..



Thanks ivanhoek for the response. I REALLY do not want to have to do that. I think I will just suffer through the pain and start saving for a SI Black Diamond to replace the Elite with.


----------



## ivanhoek

Lol i hear you.. the screen i got back is NOT square... so I either have to overscan or live with some black borders where the image isn't square. I've also decided to live with it and get another screen later.


Screw this...


----------



## taskman

Wow, that sucks. I would try escalating with Elite, they were fairly responsive in my warranty claim almost a year ago. I had to get my screen replaced, they only required photos be uploaded to show the damage from the factory.


----------



## ivanhoek

I could do that, and I may later.. I'm just a bit fatigued from finishing the install and waiting for stuff for now. I think that this particular problem is not something they can "fix", as it's more or less an artifact of the type of screen. It's a Cinetension2 and the masking is pulled by the tab tensioning system in a way that's not exactly even, resulting in the borders not being quite square. I don't think I can get around this for the price that Elite is selling the screen. Lesson learned.. next time I'll pay more from the get go and ensure I get quality.


It's not horrible, just disappointing. I thought people were NUTS paying big bugs for "just a screen", but I now understand that expecting products that are properly made, and adhere to specifications is NOT A GIVEN, rather it's a feature of the "premier" products. The rest are "approximately cut", approximately dimensioned, and may not even fit together properly, but hey, that's the expectation.


I'll pay the big bucks next time.


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1440#post_23228897
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase a 120" fixed frame, and was open to suggestions for an elite. I have a BenQ W1070 projecting in a room that has just one window, but white walls and light carpeting. I will be viewing movies, sports, and 3D films. Should I go standard Cinewhite, Cinegrey, or with the 1.8 Gain?


Decided to go w the 1.8 and switch down to the Cinewhite if I don't like it or find the hotspotting unacceptable. My only concern is that I'm only sitting about 11.5ft back from the screen.


----------



## taskman

I'm not one against paying for quality, but the price of the high end screens is ridiculous. Sickening, even. Diamond can keep their screens IMO.


I did a lot of research on tension screens when I bought my first screen back in 2010. I never found any issues with cinetension2, my guess is its just a defect and the replacement would fix it.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THe_Flash*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23254992
> 
> 
> Decided to go w the 1.8 and switch down to the Cinewhite if I don't like it or find the hotspotting unacceptable. My only concern is that I'm only sitting about 11.5ft back from the screen.



I'm 11ft from my 120" EzFrame and I think I hit the sweet spot. You get the full screen in peripheral view. I had tried 135" at the same distance but its overwhelming.


----------



## ebs

Hello!


I just got a 120" manual Elite Screen (M120UWH2) and I have a question:


Is there any reason I shouldn't leave the screen extended all the time?

It's in a basement home theater, so there's no reason I have to retract it.

Will leaving it down damage it in any way?


Thanks,

Eric


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebs*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23262040
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> I just got a 120" manual Elite Screen (M120UWH2) and I have a question:
> 
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't leave the screen extended all the time?
> 
> It's in a basement home theater, so there's no reason I have to retract it.
> 
> Will leaving it down damage it in any way?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric



The only issue you can run into is the screen is more open to being affected by any humidity changes. Humidity can affect the creation of waves but since your in a basement, that probably won't be a big deal. I had a manual Elite 135" for a couple years and it never gave me issue with extended times being left down.


----------



## ebs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23262958
> 
> 
> The only issue you can run into is the screen is more open to being affected by any humidity changes. Humidity can affect the creation of waves but since your in a basement, that probably won't be a big deal. I had a manual Elite 135" for a couple years and it never gave me issue with extended times being left down.



Thanks for your fast reply!


----------



## romero1330

I am looking to purchase my first elite screen. If anyone has any advice or can assist that would amazing! I have been battling this for the past months now trying to figure out which route to go.

I currently have an Optoma GT750e and we use it for moveis,3d, regular tv viewing and video games. We sit about 15ft from the screen(Wall). Screen size is 150" I know it sounds huge but it really is perfect for 3D as we are completely engulfed in the image we tried checking out 135" and it just seemed so small compared to the 150". Screen is being projected on to the wall currently. That is the reason I want a pull down to maintain the use of my wall and hide the screen when I need to.


I am looking to get a manual pull down screen 150" 16:9. I want to paint the apartment a deep somewhat dark red and I cannot do that until I get the screen. I have a light controlled room as well. This is in my living room but I have blackout curtains I can just pull shut when I need to.


I am still considering a 135" mainly due to cost but at the same time I do not want to be always slightly disappointed in my purchase either. I would like to stay with something under fairly inexpensive just for the simlpe fact that if I am going to spend over $1k+ on a screen it is going to be a quality fixed screen and not until I eventually move.

Any suggestions at all? Any advice anyone can give from experience or just overall knowledge would be extremely helpful. Thank you either way!


----------



## Toknowshita

I had to replace my original Cinetension 2 due to having crease in it from the roller bar. Also the aspect ratio was off on the original. The second one was better AR wise, but still slightly off. No creases in the material from the roller bar on the second. My room can only accommodate a 100-in screen.


The only thing I will stress is that if you go with any type of electric screen is to spend the extra money to get a tab tensioned screen. Very few material will hold up long term with only being tensioned in one direction.


----------



## romero1330

Thank you for the information. Those were my biggest worries. Tension ones at the size I am looking at are just really up there in price. Thanks again for the information


----------



## taskman

I had a similar situation when I first got into HT Projection. I was seriously considering an Elite 150" Manual but it would have negatively impacted my speaker deployments so I dropped to 135". In my case I was glad I did because 135" was huge at 12ft. At 15ft, I can't imagine that 150" fits in your peripheral vision. It's a cool feature at first but over time I grew tired of having to look to different areas of the screen to follow the movie. With that said, it is always tricky choosing the right size. I purchased a TV in the past at 62" but they had a 72" version for another $1K. At the time it seemed like too much but flash forward a couple years and that 72" would have been pretty cool.


If none of those caveats affect you, then go for it and hit 150". Manual Elite screens are stupid cheap, both the 150" and 135". I suggest Amazon as they offer good return policies and these screens can arrive damaged sometimes. I started with a manual 135" and when I moved into a larger apartment, I went with a dedicated fixed 120" screen. So your planning is solid.


----------



## DreamAgain2

So if you pull down a manual screen and leave it there pretty much 100% of the time it's going to start developing waves? or is that more of an issue if you are constantly rolling up and down the screen? what about the tripod screens?


Just trying to weigh my options.. don't want to spend a fortune and don't want to deal with waves either..


----------



## taskman

Waves aren't worth worrying about IMO. I did a lot and almost bought a tension screen when I first got into projecting. They happen whether it is rolled up or not, ambient humidity changes seem to be one possible source. If you can let it hang down, then I suggest getting fixed frame, otherwise just get a non-tension manual. Or not, if you want insurance pay for the tensioned model.


----------



## DreamAgain2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23282203
> 
> 
> Waves aren't worth worrying about IMO. I did a lot and almost bought a tension screen when I first got into projecting. They happen whether it is rolled up or not, ambient humidity changes seem to be one possible source. If you can let it hang down, then I suggest getting fixed frame, otherwise just get a non-tension manual. Or not, if you want insurance pay for the tensioned model.



Thanks I went with the sable fixed frame.


I do have a question though, how moveable is this thing? As in I might be moving here not too long.. can I unmount it easily and move it or will that cause issues?


----------



## taskman

I would say that it is fairly movable. Your going to be surprised just how small the box is relative to the size you chose. You only have three types of materials, screen, sections of frame, and screws/tabs. I had to replace mine and it broke down very easily. The joints don't always align perfectly so a rubber mallet helped me out there. Biggest pain is putting on the screen and really its only about sore hands, use a screw driver to press down on the tabs and it will save you sore fingers. You'll know what I mean when you get there.


In most cases your screen will be fine but if you have the room, roll that screen out with the lights on and take the biggest flashlight you have to go over it. I had thought I had done a good inspection on my screen with the lights on but sometimes you can only see defects when they reflect as a strong light hits them directly. Enter Projector.............


----------



## taskman

I would say that it is fairly movable. Your going to be surprised just how small the box is relative to the size you chose. You only have three types of materials, screen, sections of frame, and screws/tabs. I had to replace mine and it broke down very easily. The joints don't always align perfectly so a rubber mallet helped me out there. Biggest pain is putting on the screen and really its only about sore hands, use a screw driver to press down on the tabs and it will save you sore fingers. You'll know what I mean when you get there.


In most cases your screen will be fine but if you have the room, roll that screen out with the lights on and take the biggest flashlight you have to go over it. I had thought I had done a good inspection on my screen with the lights on but sometimes you can only see defects when they reflect as a strong light hits them directly. Enter Projector.............


----------



## parkerNY

I'm currently projecting onto a white wall and not happy with the amount of reflected light that I'm getting off of my light colored walls/drop ceiling. There's no ambient light in the room but the light from the projected image reflecting off of the walls/ceiling is washing out the image pretty badly during bright scenes.


I want to buy a fixed-frame screen but can't spend more than about $500 on one so I'm looking almost exclusively at Elite as they seem to be the only vendor in my price range. (I might be wrong, is anyone else selling a fixed frame 120" screen for under $500?)


I am OK with a relatively narrow viewing angle, so that means I should be looking at one of their 1.8 or 2.0 gain screens in order to reduce the amount of light that is reflected onto my ceiling/walls, right?


----------



## taskman

High Gain screens might be the answer but I don't think it will help very much in your situation. Also, the projector must be pretty close to center of screen from a height perspective. I have white walls and as you can see, with the door open and light coming into the room, the picture is fine. Note the brightness of the wall mounted light in the background.


It does however sound like your projector may not have the lumens for the room your using or you may need to bring it in closer. Light colored walls usually will reflect a decent image, even with the bounce back.


----------



## parkerNY

After doing some more research, it doesn't sound like a high gain screen is the solution for me so I'm planning to just get a 1.1 gain/CineWhite screen. My projector is ceiling mounted about a foot above the top of the screen.


I'm using a Mitsubishi HC7800D which is on the lower side of the lumen scale, and projecting from 15' away. Maybe that does have something to do with it, but wouldn't higher lumens just mean more light reflecting back onto the screen? Or would the original image be bright enough in that case that the reflected light wouldn't matter as much?


Maybe I'll try dropping down to something like a 100" image, or run my PJ in standard instead of low lamp mode, and see if the problem is less noticeable then. I'll also try to get some pictures of the problem in action tonight.


----------



## howletus

I just order a 100" Elite Sable Fixed 1.8 gain until I made a decision on a Black Diamond or DNP screen. Anyone using this screen or something similar that can offer their opinions and advice on how to simplify assembly and minimize set up time. I'm going to have a very small window to set up for mother's day guests.

I am rolling the dice on the $400 screen in in lieu of a $4000 screen.


Thanks...


----------



## THe_Flash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howletus*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23296289
> 
> 
> I just order a 100" Elite Sable Fixed 1.8 gain until I made a decision on a Black Diamond or DNP screen. Anyone using this screen or something similar that can offer their opinions and advice on how to simplify assembly and minimize set up time. I'm going to have a very small window to set up for mother's day guests.
> 
> I am rolling the dice on the $400 screen in in lieu of a $4000 screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks...


I just assembled my 120" by myself this week in about two hours, which included mounting it. I think if you lay out all of the parts and just follow the instructions you should be fine.


----------



## parkerNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howletus*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23296289
> 
> 
> I just order a 100" Elite Sable Fixed 1.8 gain until I made a decision on a Black Diamond or DNP screen. Anyone using this screen or something similar that can offer their opinions and advice on how to simplify assembly and minimize set up time. I'm going to have a very small window to set up for mother's day guests.
> 
> I am rolling the dice on the $400 screen in in lieu of a $4000 screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Amazon product reviews for the Elite fixed-frame screens had a few "how-to" videos, you might want to check those out too.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkerNY*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23293318
> 
> 
> After doing some more research, it doesn't sound like a high gain screen is the solution for me so I'm planning to just get a 1.1 gain/CineWhite screen. My projector is ceiling mounted about a foot above the top of the screen.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Mitsubishi HC7800D which is on the lower side of the lumen scale, and projecting from 15' away. Maybe that does have something to do with it, but wouldn't higher lumens just mean more light reflecting back onto the screen? Or would the original image be bright enough in that case that the reflected light wouldn't matter as much?
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try dropping down to something like a 100" image, or run my PJ in standard instead of low lamp mode, and see if the problem is less noticeable then. I'll also try to get some pictures of the problem in action tonight.



The light reflection effect depends on your projector, it competes with the reflection. It scales with your projector as lumens increase, it can be an issue depending on environment and available ambient light. At 15', your really in the sweet spot for your projector with some ambient light. If you have a light controlled room as you said, then it could be too bright. Just to test, I would try it with eco mode off and if its only more washed out, then try some of the lower light modes for dark rooms.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howletus*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1470#post_23296289
> 
> 
> I just order a 100" Elite Sable Fixed 1.8 gain until I made a decision on a Black Diamond or DNP screen. Anyone using this screen or something similar that can offer their opinions and advice on how to simplify assembly and minimize set up time. I'm going to have a very small window to set up for mother's day guests.
> 
> I am rolling the dice on the $400 screen in in lieu of a $4000 screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks...




I would search this thread, lots of advice has been posted already on construction. I don't think your really rolling the dice IMO. Unless you had both screens up next to each other, the guests will be blown away by the Elite. I would focus more on your projector and make sure those settings are tight for the demo you plan. The screen is the canvas, but its the paint that brings it to life or kills it.


----------



## Dimitriz

Help!

I installed my new TE135HW2 screen yesterday afternoon.

Here is what it looks like.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdn8bfpvod26xu2/2013-05-12%2007.42.34.jpg 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/z0u9li4a4u5jvyg/2013-05-12%2007.42.13.jpg 


Any thoughts on correcting the issue?


Thank you.


----------



## ivanhoek

Dimitiriz,


Return the screen. Elite will honor the warranty and hook you up with a new screen. They will try to have you follow their repair process first, but if you're not happy after that they will RMA the screen. It will take about 4 weeks overall, as you'll have to send them parts from your current screen before they will process the RMA back to you.


Might be faster to return to the seller as DOA and request them to ship you a new screen.


Either way.. don't expect total perfection on one of these, as i don't think they can deliver such a screen. Your specific sample does look to be outside what should be acceptable though and you should return.


----------



## DreamAgain2

When attaching the screen to the frame on the sable series is it normal for it to be almost impossibly hard? I cannot stretch the sides out to fit.. no matter what.. my hands... oh lawd my hands.


----------



## Dimitriz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanhoek*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23308842
> 
> 
> Dimitiriz,
> 
> 
> Return the screen. Elite will honor the warranty and hook you up with a new screen. They will try to have you follow their repair process first, but if you're not happy after that they will RMA the screen. It will take about 4 weeks overall, as you'll have to send them parts from your current screen before they will process the RMA back to you.
> 
> 
> Might be faster to return to the seller as DOA and request them to ship you a new screen.
> 
> 
> Either way.. don't expect total perfection on one of these, as i don't think they can deliver such a screen. Your specific sample does look to be outside what should be acceptable though and you should return.




Thanks Ivan,


got 1st reply from Elite..., " Thank you for contacting Elite Screens. The tension system is not something that can be adjusted. Rather, the tension system is built into the screen, to allow for a tensioned viewing surface. If you are still encountering waves, the best method is to leave the screen in the down position for 2 – 3 days, to allow the material to stretch."


Screen been down for about 60 hours already and I do not see any changes in anything stretching out.


I purchased it from VisualApex but haven gotten any replies to my email. My obvious problem is that shipping this thing will be $$$$.., as I am in Ohio and it was like $160 to have it delivered in the fist place.

For RMA would they just ship me the screen part or?


I do realize that nothing like this will be perfect but this just seems to be defective from the start. Definitely jumps at you during certain movie scenes.


Thanks!


----------



## ivanhoek

Yeah I also went through the process of leaving it down for a while as well with no success. For the actual RMA they'll have you cut a piece from the screen and send them the endcaps, the circuit board and the piece of screen. You can then junk the rest. They'll cover shipping for the replacement..


Frankly, i'd say this is DOA and just return to visual apex for an exchange.. for a DOA they should cover shipping. i haven't tried them, but you may consider their vapex screens as they are supposed to be a little better built.


I didn't get the vapex because the 120" wasnt available for a long while..


----------



## Dimitriz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanhoek*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23312972
> 
> 
> Yeah I also went through the process of leaving it down for a while as well with no success. For the actual RMA they'll have you cut a piece from the screen and send them the endcaps, the circuit board and the piece of screen. You can then junk the rest. They'll cover shipping for the replacement..
> 
> 
> Frankly, i'd say this is DOA and just return to visual apex for an exchange.. for a DOA they should cover shipping. i haven't tried them, but you may consider their vapex screens as they are supposed to be a little better built.
> 
> 
> I didn't get the vapex because the 120" wasnt available for a long while..



So they will send me a whole new screen then? I

As a little test to their "let the screen hang" advise.., there might be some validity... I was double checking all the stuff and if I tugged lightly on the bottom rail the screen would actually straighten out quite a bit. So looks like there is just not enough weight on the bottom bar?

However.., as soon as I rolled the screen up and unrolled it.., the waves were back.


Ohh, I did look at Vapex... they just didn't have any 135" tensioned screens.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamAgain2*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23312640
> 
> 
> When attaching the screen to the frame on the sable series is it normal for it to be almost impossibly hard? I cannot stretch the sides out to fit.. no matter what.. my hands... oh lawd my hands.



Go back to your manual, there is a page that has a diagram to show the order in pinning the screen. You can also download the manual from Elite. I had the same issue, if you don't follow the order exactly it never stretches all the way.


----------



## ivanhoek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dimitriz*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23314277
> 
> 
> So they will send me a whole new screen then? I
> 
> As a little test to their "let the screen hang" advise.., there might be some validity... I was double checking all the stuff and if I tugged lightly on the bottom rail the screen would actually straighten out quite a bit. So looks like there is just not enough weight on the bottom bar?
> 
> However.., as soon as I rolled the screen up and unrolled it.., the waves were back.
> 
> 
> Ohh, I did look at Vapex... they just didn't have any 135" tensioned screens.



Yeah, you'll eventually get a whole new screen from them. I'm not too sure about there not being enough weight in the bar, since I tried adding more weight and it didn't work. The problem is with the method they use to attach the material to the weight bar, and the overall build quality.


----------



## Bengali

Hi,


Do the Manual and SRM Pro use the same materials? The ony difference is slower retraction of the screen?

Do you still get waves on the SRM Pro?


Can you leave the screen extended for long periods of time(months?) and still retract later?


Thx


----------



## Noalkain

Hi,


will a 150 inch screen fit in a basement with 8 foot from floor to ceiling ?


This is the screen : http://www.amazon.ca/Screens-M150UWH-Manual-Projection-Screen/dp/B000BFW6RO 


I will be using the BenQ W1070 and im not sure if I should go 135 or 150 for the screen !

I used a projector calculator ( http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ ) and it seems to fir, but im worried about the lumens.


Thanks


Noalkain


----------



## Mike Lang

Measurements are on Elite's site:

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&catid=2&Itemid=15&lang=en


----------



## lemonslush

Hi, Very new to projectors and Screens so I am apologizing off the bat.


I have been looking around and for the price Elites seem to be a good deal. I was thinking either a manual or electric pull down screen. I want to mount it on the ceiling above my TV. Also It would be nice if it was AT so I could use 3 towers as my front stage.


How does the ELECTRIC125H-A1080P2

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ELECTRIC125H-A1080P2-Spectrum-Projection/dp/B0093E81FA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369141560&sr=8-1&keywords=Electric125H-A1080P2 


but cam across to many options for the manual pull down one. I would like to stay in the 120" range. What color would work best and would getting a AT screen impact picture and sound substantially?


----------



## Dimitriz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noalkain*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23338530
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> will a 150 inch screen fit in a basement with 8 foot from floor to ceiling ?
> 
> 
> This is the screen : http://www.amazon.ca/Screens-M150UWH-Manual-Projection-Screen/dp/B000BFW6RO
> 
> 
> I will be using the BenQ W1070 and im not sure if I should go 135 or 150 for the screen !
> 
> I used a projector calculator ( http://www.eliteprojectorcalculator.com/ ) and it seems to fir, but im worried about the lumens.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Noalkain



Hi,


My basement is about 2 inches short from 8feet.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jikb24ljzpl0ux0/2013-05-13%2022.19.50.jpg 

I was thinking of going 150" at first but it would have been overwhelming and when I talked to Elite guy on their chat system he said that you want a few feet open bellow the screen. Not sure how true that is but I decided to go with 135".


----------



## taskman

The general rule about screen height is that when your sitting on your couch or chair, your eyes should hit about 3/4 down from the top of the screen for the most comfortable viewing experience. I owned 135", it isn't easy to meet that requirement without raised seating. I know I didn't quite meet that with about 1.8FT of space below my 135" screen but you can't always control that.


Here is a link from THX discussing screen height: http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/hdtv-set-up/


----------



## Maligx

Does anyone have any opinion on the DIY Wall series? I was interested in the 150 inch http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-DIYW150H-Series-Projection/dp/B00ACJ2G06 but there are no reviews any where, presumably due to it being a new product. I was either going with this screen or a DIY spandex screen.


----------



## taskman

I haven't seen any reviews and this is the first time I have heard of this product from Elite. It sounds really intriguing though, it appears to be a niche product. It is like a manual pull down but without the box apparatus at the top and its like fixed frame but without the inflexible frame. So the only caveat I see is no tension, so technically waves could develop over time but that doesn't always happen. Its also hard to notice waves anyway at that screen size.


That might be a good solution for the family lake house, I could hang it in the trees vs use an inflatable screen due to the high incline of the property.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23379753
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any reviews and this is the first time I have heard of this product from Elite. It sounds really intriguing though, it appears to be a niche product. It is like a manual pull down but without the box apparatus at the top and its like fixed frame but without the inflexible frame. So the only caveat I see is no tension, so technically waves could develop over time but that doesn't always happen. Its also hard to notice waves anyway at that screen size.
> 
> 
> That might be a good solution for the family lake house, I could hang it in the trees vs use an inflatable screen due to the high incline of the property.



If you look at the installation directions (Downloads) you see that it may be possible to apply some tension to this screen depending on how far down you mount the bottom screws/nails. There is a small amount of border for spill over on the sides but none on the top or bottom.


Looks fine for throwing up on the side of a garage, etc.

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1659&catid=3&Itemid=21&lang=en


----------



## dmoneyman2323




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanhoek*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23316041
> 
> 
> Yeah, you'll eventually get a whole new screen from them. I'm not too sure about there not being enough weight in the bar, since I tried adding more weight and it didn't work. The problem is with the method they use to attach the material to the weight bar, and the overall build quality.



I'm surprised EliteScreens didn't send you guys the instructions to take the weight bar apart and pull the screen tight over again. They gave me the instructions before and I never tried it, basically I'm having the same problems some others are having where I have a couple big waves in my material that straightens out by pulling on the bottom portion of the screen and pulling tight. But I have to do this everytime I put the screen down, because the next time it's pulled down it does this over again.


Here is the document that I was told to do in order to make the weight bar evenly distribute its weight and the wrinkles are supposed to be removed after performing this task. I just haven't tried it because when you take off the black bar on the bottom I don't know if it needs to be slid out or if it can just be pulled off by pulling down after the screws are removed. I don't have the space where my screen is installed to slide that long bar 
TE2 - BOTTOM WRINKLE.DOCX 877k .DOCX fileout.


----------



## ivanhoek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmoneyman2323*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23385456
> 
> 
> I'm surprised EliteScreens didn't send you guys the instructions to take the weight bar apart and pull the screen tight over again. They gave me the instructions before and I never tried it, basically I'm having the same problems some others are having where I have a couple big waves in my material that straightens out by pulling on the bottom portion of the screen and pulling tight. But I have to do this everytime I put the screen down, because the next time it's pulled down it does this over again.
> 
> 
> Here is the document that I was told to do in order to make the weight bar evenly distribute its weight and the wrinkles are supposed to be removed after performing this task. I just haven't tried it because when you take off the black bar on the bottom I don't know if it needs to be slid out or if it can just be pulled off by pulling down after the screws are removed. I don't have the space where my screen is installed to slide that long bar
> TE2 - BOTTOM WRINKLE.DOCX 877k .DOCX fileout.



They did send me those instructions, i tried it and failed miserably







Not only did the waves return, but I ended up fraying one of the tension cables enough thaf it broke. They did make it right and sent me a brand new screen eventually.


My Elite screen (the new, "good one") is in the garage right now and listed on craigslist.


Ended up buying a fixed frame screen , and I'm much happier now.


----------



## Dimitriz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmoneyman2323*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23385456
> 
> 
> I'm surprised EliteScreens didn't send you guys the instructions to take the weight bar apart and pull the screen tight over again. They gave me the instructions before and I never tried it, basically I'm having the same problems some others are having where I have a couple big waves in my material that straightens out by pulling on the bottom portion of the screen and pulling tight. But I have to do this everytime I put the screen down, because the next time it's pulled down it does this over again.
> 
> 
> Here is the document that I was told to do in order to make the weight bar evenly distribute its weight and the wrinkles are supposed to be removed after performing this task. I just haven't tried it because when you take off the black bar on the bottom I don't know if it needs to be slid out or if it can just be pulled off by pulling down after the screws are removed. I don't have the space where my screen is installed to slide that long bar
> TE2 - BOTTOM WRINKLE.DOCX 877k .DOCX fileout.



Thanks dmoneyman2323!


Do you know if the weight bar slides off to the side or is it possible to slide it down? My screen angle will make for a very frustrating slide off ... (Nevermind, lol, I see you have the same issue as me, anyone else knows?)

Kind of interesting they have this document to send people but nothing is being done at the factory level to remedy the situation. The Word document looks like was created on 5/5/2008 and modified 10/6/2008, that's 5 freaking years this been ongoing.


----------



## Skylinestar

Anyone know the price of a 100" 16:9 fixed frame Elite Screens AcousticPro4K?


----------



## ivanhoek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dimitriz*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23389738
> 
> 
> Thanks dmoneyman2323!
> 
> 
> Do you know if the weight bar slides off to the side or is it possible to slide it down? My screen angle will make for a very frustrating slide off ... (Nevermind, lol, I see you have the same issue as me, anyone else knows?)
> 
> Kind of interesting they have this document to send people but nothing is being done at the factory level to remedy the situation. The Word document looks like was created on 5/5/2008 and modified 10/6/2008, that's 5 freaking years this been ongoing.



It slides off.. since the bar is so long, it was fairly difficult to slide off while the screen was up on the wall.


----------



## wse

What is the largest Elite Screens AcousticPro4K! That screen looks really nice


----------



## pdxrealtor

Does anyone have any real experience with the 1080p2 AT screen material. I just had a chat conversation with Elite and am kind of disappointed.


They basically told me don't waste my money on the 1080p2 material, that it's prone to moire. Their only suggestion was to spend more money and get the 4k material. Really???


----------



## Dimitriz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ivanhoek*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23393696
> 
> 
> It slides off.. since the bar is so long, it was fairly difficult to slide off while the screen was up on the wall.



Did you have undo both ends to remove the bar?

I am under assumption that I will need to undo the left side then slide the bar off to the right. I have only about 2 to 3 feet of clearance on the left side of the screen.


Thanks


----------



## ivanhoek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dimitriz*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23397219
> 
> 
> Did you have undo both ends to remove the bar?
> 
> I am under assumption that I will need to undo the left side then slide the bar off to the right. I have only about 2 to 3 feet of clearance on the left side of the screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had to undo both ends and then slide it off. Yeah i had about the same clearance as you, so the process involved actually twisting the screen while removing the bar. Got a couple of scratches on the wall paint doing that


----------



## Donkey1521

I got my Sable series screen in and one of the felt pieces of the frame has 3 imperfections that look like gashes in the felt. Has anyone else had theirs shipped like this? Just trying to figure out if this is common due to it being a cheaper screen or if this unusual and worth trying to get a new one.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1521*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1500#post_23409110
> 
> 
> I got my Sable series screen in and one of the felt pieces of the frame has 3 imperfections that look like gashes in the felt. Has anyone else had theirs shipped like this? Just trying to figure out if this is common due to it being a cheaper screen or if this unusual and worth trying to get a new one.



It could be shipping damage, if not, I would still proceed along this line. Your choices are to ask the seller for an exchange or if the damage to the felt is only to one side contact Elite Screens directly. I assume they will send you a new piece under their warranty plan.

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=105&Itemid=106&lang=en


----------



## Donkey1521

I ended up calling amazon and they sent me a new one. The new one had a similar defect so I pieced together the best parts of both frames to get a perfect frame. Then sent back the defective parts as one unti. Screen is fantastic for $300.


----------



## avjohn

Got my VMAX120XWH in last week from Amazon and installed for the new Epson 5020. Totally watchable in daylight for sports bar effect viewing, though no blacks/dark grays/ok any grays. Only a couple of very subtle waves in the screen, just enough to notice a little when a scene is panning with lots of sky, etc. otherwise pretty much not there during normal viewing. No other defects of any kind.


Extremely bright at night in normal modes even with 3D.


Motor is extremely quiet, and slow which is no big deal. Mounted with two 8" white metal shelf brackets from Home Depot, about six dollars for both.


I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, or, part of the silent majority that don't post.  Highly recommended for the price.


Ok, the power cord could be longer so the extension connection isn't so obvious hanging halfway up the wall.


----------



## sojodave

I am ready to pull the trigger on the Spectrum 100H, but I have some questions. I am trying to keep my center channel and my entertainment center under the screen. The top of the center channel sits 35" from the floor and my ceiling is 7'9" which leaves me 57" for screen from ceiling. I chated with Elite and they said that one solution is to reduce the vertical down so the top black border is reduced. He sent me instructions and then told me not to do it because it would void the warranty...wink, wink.







He suggested I get a custom cut screen, but it would be very expensive. Has anyone manually changed their vertical drop on the Spectrum screens? Should I get a smaller screen or a new lower entertainment center?


----------



## Chepekenobi

Hello!


I'm a proud "first time" owner of a projector (Panasonic PTAE8000U), and I am ready to pull the trigger for a 2.35 screen, I need a 96 inches screen and I have on my sight the *R96WH1*, but I have encountered three versions of the same model, are these options the same screen? Is there any difference between Cinema235 and Ezframe?


These are my options:

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-R96WH1W-A1080-ezFrame-Projection/dp/B000I3DW0Y/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372290023&sr=1-6&keywords=R96WH1 

http://www.amazon.com/CineWhite-Cinema235-Series-Fixed-Screen/dp/B003UV7ZSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372282893&sr=8-1&keywords=Cinema235+Series+96%22 

http://shop.elitescreens.com/cinema235series.aspx 


I will really appreciate your help, I'm kind of lost here...


Thanks!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chepekenobi*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23470807
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> I'm a proud "first time" owner of a projector (Panasonic PTAE8000U), and I am ready to pull the trigger for a 2.35 screen, I need a 96 inches screen and I have on my sight the *R96WH1*, but I have encountered three versions of the same model, are these options the same screen? Is there any difference between Cinema235 and Ezframe?
> 
> 
> These are my options:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-R96WH1W-A1080-ezFrame-Projection/dp/B000I3DW0Y/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372290023&sr=1-6&keywords=R96WH1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CineWhite-Cinema235-Series-Fixed-Screen/dp/B003UV7ZSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372282893&sr=8-1&keywords=Cinema235+Series+96%22
> 
> http://shop.elitescreens.com/cinema235series.aspx
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate your help, I'm kind of lost here...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats on the Panny. I have the same PJ and it is amazing!


First option - Acoustic Pro is used when the speakers are install right behind the screen. So, the screen material allows sound to pass through the screen itself (hence the high price tag).


Second option - CineWhite has a 1.1 gain and is not acoustic transparent.


Third option - Actually is the same as the second one, as soon you select the 96" size, you will see that the only option is the CineWhite material screen.



Here is a pic of the 120" 16:9 on CineWhite material:


 




And here is a pic of the Panny and screen in action:


----------



## Chepekenobi

Thanks for the info cr136124!


I think that Acousticpro is not an option for me, so the Cinema235 will be the winner.


Really nice setup you have there, congrats!


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chepekenobi*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23472521
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info cr136124!
> 
> 
> I think that Acousticpro is not an option for me, so the Cinema235 will be the winner.
> 
> 
> Really nice setup you have there, congrats!



Thanks! And, I'm glad I was able to help you a bit here.


Keep us posted on your new screen and of course............don't forget to share some pics...


----------



## sojodave

I ordered a Spectrum 100H and a Benq W1070. What type of wire do I need to purchase for the 12V trigger. I am going to fishing wire tomorrow and I'm heading to Home Depot for L Brackets, Romax, and what ever wire I need for the 12 Volt trigger. Also, should I install the screen first and then the projector or the projector first. Kinda like the chicken and egg question...


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23475947
> 
> 
> I ordered a Spectrum 100H and a Benq W1070. What type of wire do I need to purchase for the 12V trigger. I am going to fishing wire tomorrow and I'm heading to Home Depot for L Brackets, Romax, and what ever wire I need for the 12 Volt trigger. Also, should I install the screen first and then the projector or the projector first. Kinda like the chicken and egg question...



Have a look at this post for answers. Basically run RJ-45 cable from screen to projector. At the projector end you will need a RJ-45 coupler to the short trigger wire that came with your screen. The trigger wire will need a plug that matches your W1070 12V socket.



> Quote:
> I have the 12v trigger set up on my elite screens motorized screen and my Epson 5010, your setup will be the same.
> 
> 
> Not the easiest thing to do. The trigger on the screen is a RJ-45 input (screen should have come with a RJ-45 cable with two bare wires on the end of it) and your projector will need a 3.5mm cable as a trigger out.
> 
> 
> I had to buy a cheap 3.5mm mono plug (just the plug) and I bought about 16 feet of wire (+ and -) to connect it to my screen. You have to solder the wires (green lead from RJ-45 cable is (-) and red is (+)) to the ground and positive on the mono plug. Once that is done just plug in the RJ-45 in the screen, plug the 3.5mm cable in the 12v trigger out on the projector and it should work.
> 
> 
> FYI - I had to turn on the 12v trigger in the menu of the 5010 as well.


 http://www.avsforum.com/t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1290#post_22602378


----------



## sojodave

I have a Logitech Harmony One Remote that will be able to control my screen and my projector. Because I can push a button on my remote and have the screen come down and the projector turn on, what would be the advantage of wiring the 12V trigger? Should I go through the bother?


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23476550
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony One Remote that will be able to control my screen and my projector. Because I can push a button on my remote and have the screen come down and the projector turn on, what would be the advantage of wiring the 12V trigger? Should I go through the bother?



The 12 volt trigger is probably more beneficial for someone without a multifunctional remote.


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sojodave*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23476550
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony One Remote that will be able to control my screen and my projector. Because I can push a button on my remote and have the screen come down and the projector turn on, what would be the advantage of wiring the 12V trigger? Should I go through the bother?



If you want the system to be real simple to use, then connect up the 12 volt trigger to the projector or AVR. That way when the projector is turned on (or AVR) the screen automatically lowers and raises when turned off. No buttons to push. Works very well.


----------



## royallqq

okay, i will do,its been reliable, and the adjustment for drop height is nice.thanks


----------



## ibis55

Hey I just bought a epson 5020ub and the elite acoustic pro 120 screen:

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER120WH1-A1080P2-Projection-Screen/dp/B008M11Y9U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 


I wasn't paying attention when I bought the screen that it was for a speaker setup with speakers behind the screen. Kind of panicking now not knowing if this screen will effect the image quality alot or not. As everyone does I want dark blacks and vivid colors. Anyone have any experience with this type of screen and do you think it will give a less vibrant color compared to say the airbright 3d screen? (shown on the same amazon link I posted above) I just don't want to open up the box and then have to repackage it...rather ship it back immediately if it was a bad purchase.


----------



## jmoakk

I'm having trouble getting my fixed sable frame squared. When I hang it on the wall the top and bottom are leveled but the sides aren't. Any tips on how to fix it?


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kremov

hello,


just bought BenQ w1070 and till now i dont know which screen i have to go with from elite screens


my room is dark and there is no light in it


using it for watching tv, sports, movies and gaming looking for 100' or 106'


so what is the best choice ? my budget is 400$. and it will be great if the screen available on amazon because am not from US so i have to ship it to my country smile.gif


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibis55*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23493174
> 
> 
> Hey I just bought a epson 5020ub and the elite acoustic pro 120 screen:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER120WH1-A1080P2-Projection-Screen/dp/B008M11Y9U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> 
> I wasn't paying attention when I bought the screen that it was for a speaker setup with speakers behind the screen. Kind of panicking now not knowing if this screen will effect the image quality alot or not. As everyone does I want dark blacks and vivid colors. Anyone have any experience with this type of screen and do you think it will give a less vibrant color compared to say the airbright 3d screen? (shown on the same amazon link I posted above) I just don't want to open up the box and then have to repackage it...rather ship it back immediately if it was a bad purchase.



I would go read this white paper: http://www.stewartfilmscreen.com/residential/resources/wp_perforated_screens/wp_perforated_screens_residential.pdf 


I haven't read the entire paper but there is indication of at least some loss of lumens. Your projector has 2400 lumens but that will drop quite a but for theater mode. I would suggest breaking out the calculator and probably contacting Elite. You can also use the project calculator at projectorcentral to assist. Or, you could return it.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmoakk*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23497103
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble getting my fixed sable frame squared. When I hang it on the wall the top and bottom are leveled but the sides aren't. Any tips on how to fix it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2




You may find the stability bar pushes the screen off the wall a little bit in some areas. Also, verify the 4 joints are evenly connected. They need to be fairly close, rubber mallet is a good helper.


----------



## ibis55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23499064
> 
> 
> I would go read this white paper: http://www.stewartfilmscreen.com/residential/resources/wp_perforated_screens/wp_perforated_screens_residential.pdf
> 
> 
> I haven't read the entire paper but there is indication of at least some loss of lumens. Your projector has 2400 lumens but that will drop quite a but for theater mode. I would suggest breaking out the calculator and probably contacting Elite. You can also use the project calculator at projectorcentral to assist. Or, you could return it.



I appreciate the link, but before you posted this I have already sent the screen back. I have messed around with the calculator but don't fully know how to read it since this is all new to me. If I understand the calculator correctly at 18' I need (or can go up to) 135'' screen. I don't know if it's telling me that's the best size screen if my projector is that far back or if it is the limit. I'm also worried about the screen gain. I did send the other screen back today so I have to buy a new one, but don't know what gain to go with. I watched a movie last night just on the wall (painted dark brown) and the image was amazing looking at about 132'' so I can't image it looking bad at 135'' with a good screen. Now I just don't know what gain to go with if I get a 135'' screen. It says .9 is too low and 1.7 is too high so I'm assuming somewhere between 1.1-1.3 would be preferred?


I'm now looking to buy this screen: Elite 16:9 135 inch CineWhite since it's the size I'd prefer (If I read the calculator correctly) and the gain seems to be in the right range.


http://www.amazon.com/electronics/dp/B007PM9WYG 



Please let me know what you guys think


----------



## cr136124

^^^^


I'm using the Elite Screens ER120WH1 with CinemaWhite with a Panasonic PT-AE8000U with amazing results. My room has two windows to the right hand side and I control the light with simple window treatments. So, you shouldn't have any issues using the 135" at your home. I'm saying this base on the information that you posted about your throwing distance. Yes, you should be fine with the 1.1 gain on this screen.


You really cannot beat the quality of this screen for the price. It only takes like two hours to put it together, and hanging it on a wall is an easy and straight process.


My two cents.


----------



## THe_Flash

Also using the ER120WH1 with the BenQ W1070. I don't have anything to compare it to, it's my first screen and first projector. I have one window in the back of my room (white walls and ceiling) and you can still view content rather easily even with the excess of light.


----------



## Project H

Hey guys,


I'm setting up my HT now - I have a Epson 8350 and picked out my speakers, receiver, etc. I just need to get my screen and I should be good to go!


Hoping you all can chime in to provide feedback on a budget screen under 500 for my setup that will be providing the best quality. This is for a basement with some light that can be controlled with window treatments. The throw distance is 13.5 - 14ft. I'm looking for a 120in fixed frame projector 16:9 aspect ratio. This will be using for movies, some gaming, shows, and sports.


Here are the screens I was looking at - what do you think and are there other vendors you recommend or any feedback that you can provide - thanks!


I've been looking at Visual Apex 1.1 found here:
http://www.visualapex.com/Projector-Screens/Projector_Screen_Details.asp?chPartNumber=VAPEX9120 


Also, Elite Screens R120WH1 ezFrame Fixed Projection Screen ( 120-Inch 16:9 AR)(CineWhite):
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-R120WH1-Projection-120-Inch/dp/B000YUG02S 


Another Elite - ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen (120 inch 16:9 AR)
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ER110WH1-Projection-Screen/dp/B00366TZ3S/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373255960&sr=1-3&keywords=elite+sable


----------



## ibis55

Project H: Can't really speak from that much experience given the fact I just put up my first screen yesterday, but so far it seems pretty decent. I bought the 135'' screen from amazon, what your 3rd link is showing "Sable Fixed Frame". I'm running an Epson 5020ub and with blu-ray movies it was very clear. DVD wasn't as clear, but that's kind of a given. It was fairly bright and colors seemed nice. Again I can't compare to anything else and I really only watched one movie, but for the price I think it was a good buy and am happy with the purchase. One word of advice, be very careful putting it together and make sure you don't get a wrinkle in the screen. I accidentally got a very small wrinkle in the screen when putting the back side hooks on, but fortunately for me it is in the bottom right corner and basically impossible to see while watching movies. All in all it wasn't that difficult to put on, but I had a helping hand which I suggest if it is your first time putting one together like it was for me.


Took a couple phone pics (Not super great quality camera phone, but you get the idea) Go ease on me about the styrofoam speaker stand I got, still working on the room


----------



## Project H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibis55*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23515099
> 
> 
> Project H: Can't really speak from that much experience given the fact I just put up my first screen yesterday, but so far it seems pretty decent. I bought the 135'' screen from amazon, what your 3rd link is showing "Sable Fixed Frame". I'm running an Epson 5020ub and with blu-ray movies it was very clear. DVD wasn't as clear, but that's kind of a given. It was fairly bright and colors seemed nice. Again I can't compare to anything else and I really only watched one movie, but for the price I think it was a good buy and am happy with the purchase. One word of advice, be very careful putting it together and make sure you don't get a wrinkle in the screen. I accidentally got a very small wrinkle in the screen when putting the back side hooks on, but fortunately for me it is in the bottom right corner and basically impossible to see while watching movies. All in all it wasn't that difficult to put on, but I had a helping hand which I suggest if it is your first time putting one together like it was for me.
> 
> 
> Took a couple phone pics (Not super great quality camera phone, but you get the idea) Go ease on me about the styrofoam speaker stand I got, still working on the room



Thanks for the reply and feedback! The room and screen look really nice! How far is your projector from the screen? 135 looks awesome! I'm still debating which screen to get - Elite is a possibility and I'm also looking at Focupix since the dealer is close so I get an additional 100 off.


I can get the screen in the link below 130" for 270, 16:9, 1.3 gain and in matte white. They have high contrast grey but I it might not work for my room since its not a dedicated HT and there may be some light at times. So I'm thinking white over grey...

http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix-Widescreen-Fixed-Frame-Screen-138-White-p/40018.htm


----------



## ibis55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23515441
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply and feedback! The room and screen look really nice! How far is your projector from the screen? 135 looks awesome! I'm still debating which screen to get - Elite is a possibility and I'm also looking at Focupix since the dealer is close so I get an additional 100 off.
> 
> 
> I can get the screen in the link below 130" for 270, 16:9, 1.3 gain and in matte white. They have high contrast grey but I it might not work for my room since its not a dedicated HT and there may be some light at times. So I'm thinking white over grey...
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix-Widescreen-Fixed-Frame-Screen-138-White-p/40018.htm



The projector is almost exactly 18' from the screen. It definitely has great presentation. People walk into the room and see the size screen and go wow that's awesome! (Then again I'm the only one out of all my friends that has one







)


I watched some more stuff last night, few tv shows and a DVD movie and even though the quality is not near what the blu-ray quality is, the fun factor of the screen is just awesome. Can't wait to hook up some games for the kids to play on it! Good luck with your screen search! Wish I could be more help, but I'm just as new as you are!


----------



## taskman

The focuspix is a good choice if your near their warehouse. Otherwise I would go Elite as their support is very good.


Awesome pics btw, 135" is very impressive. You can never get tired of people walking into your theater room and their reactions.


----------



## Leon Woody

I have a Vidikron Model 30 720p projector that I am very pleased with the picture and cant find any reasons to replace it right now with a 1080p projector. I am looking at the Elite Lunette curve screen 110" 16:9 and was wondering if the curved screen would pose any issues with this projector as far as the image (moire)? Going forward can anyone tell me if Elite has a AT material that would work with a 720p projector and the Lunette curve or should I focus on a traditional flat screen non AT?


Need help with a decision contractors are scheduled in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Project H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23525277
> 
> 
> The focuspix is a good choice if your near their warehouse. Otherwise I would go Elite as their support is very good.
> 
> 
> Awesome pics btw, 135" is very impressive. You can never get tired of people walking into your theater room and their reactions.



I'm sold. 135" it is! I was at HTDepot today and it turns out they don't have any of the matte white 130" screens in stock and their ETA is approx early September at the earliest. It would have been a great deal as I'd be getting it under 300 before taxes but would likely need a large SUV or Uhaul to get it to my house. I may now just go forward with the 135 Elite for about $412 and free shipping!


----------



## Project H

Actually I spoke to the AV company that came out to assess my set up and install. They suggested that I don't go past 130 as the image is just being stretched and will be diluted if I go past that. With Elite - they only have 120 and 135... nothing in the middle.. I'm now on the fence and thinking perhaps I should just go with the 120. My throw distance will be about 16' or so I can bring it further back if necessary. Also the wall that it's projecting on is huge so I'm not really limited there on size.


I'm ready to buy - let me know what you guys think!


thanks


----------



## Friedchickin

Hi I am thinking about getting a http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-M120UWH2-Manual-Projection/dp/B000PHLB88/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1374539983&sr=8-3&keywords=elite+screens as a screen for a living room projector. I plan to put black out curtains up, but some ambient light will still be present at times. I will be getting a benq w1070 and was wondering if a da lite high contrast screen matte white might be better or should I just stick with that elite I linked? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CLC29

I am new to front projectors and screens. Basement space was laid out with future projector and large screen setup in mind as there is power and a conduit in the ceiling 15' from the screen wall. The space currently has a 65" DLP rear projection unit built in and there is good light control but is not a dedicated theater. The wall that the 65" is built into will easily support a 120" screen that would drop down in front of the 65" unit on movie nights. I find myself strongly leaning towards the 5020ub as its 3D abilities seen very appealing and it is priced towards the upper end of my budget for the projector portion of my budget. I would like to finish off the deal with a 120" 16:9 Elite Screens CineTension2. I have found a used CineTension2 Series 120" Diag. with CineGrey Fabric at a considerable savings over a new unit with CineWhite. Will the 5020ub's contrast ratio cause issues with the gray screen? Additionally, I mentioned that the drop screen and projector would primary be for movies with good light control at night, but I am sure the system would also be used for some day/afternoon activities like Super Bowl and gaming with more ambient light.


----------



## Project H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Project H*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1530#post_23542807
> 
> 
> Actually I spoke to the AV company that came out to assess my set up and install. They suggested that I don't go past 130 as the image is just being stretched and will be diluted if I go past that. With Elite - they only have 120 and 135... nothing in the middle.. I'm now on the fence and thinking perhaps I should just go with the 120. My throw distance will be about 16' or so I can bring it further back if necessary. Also the wall that it's projecting on is huge so I'm not really limited there on size.
> 
> 
> I'm ready to buy - let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> thanks



I purchased the 120in Elite Sable the other day.. looking forward to it coming in and getting this HT together!


----------



## ashvash

*elite screens Cinewhite versus CineGrey 5D versus AirBright 3D2 for Epson 5010*


Hi all,


am so confused. I have a sub 1K budget for a 135 diag screen. 20x12' room, 2 levels of seating. Epson 5010 PJ. am looking for a adequate 2D AND (active) 3D screen. the room is totally light controlled.


Cinewhite
http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&catid=7&Itemid=23&lang=en 

$412


AirBright 3D2
http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1702%3Aairbright-3d&catid=7%3Ascreen-material&Itemid=23&lang=en 

$600


CineGrey 5D - there newest option, 1.5 gain, but i think narrow cone
http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1815&catid=7&Itemid=23&lang=en 

$850


what do you guys think? or do you suggest another brand? Please keep in my budget.


please help!


----------



## Paul_Seng

I haven't been on this site for a while but just want to say I bought the elite sable 150" with the airbright 3d2 material and it does wonders with my benq w7000. I can now watch my 3d movies without squinting and the 2d performance is plasma-like.


----------



## ashvash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul_Seng*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1560#post_23571697
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this site for a while but just want to say I bought the elite sable 150" with the airbright 3d2 material and it does wonders with my benq w7000. I can now watch my 3d movies without squinting and the 2d performance is plasma-like.



Paul,


any thoughts on the airbirght 3d2 for my epson 5010? i hear from elite it is being discontinued. they were pushing me for the cinegray 5d.


----------



## Paul_Seng

I think that would depend on the size screen you want. By looking at your Epson's specs then for a 150" it might be perfect for 3d. If you go for a smaller screen then the cinegrey 5d might be better suited for you.


----------



## gec5741

I will be in the market probably at the beginning of the year for a projector and screen. My room is going to be roughly 14.3 wide and 15.11 long. My lighting condition will be controlled. There is one window in the back left corner of the room but it being a basement that window will be covered and darkened. The other lighting in the room will be all recessed and all controlled on seperate banks with dimmers. I was looking at maybe getting an epson 5020ub and putting it on the back wall so my throw distance would be 15 and a half or so. I was thinking of going around 100" to maybe 120" range for size. So with that somewhat figured out now I'm onto what screen to go with. Being fairly new to this all I'm taking in a lot of information at once. If money was no object I would go with probably something like a Zero edge black diamond but for me unfortunately money is a factor. The room will be used for movies and sports. So when watching sports with the guy's I'd like to not have to blacken the room. So looking for a screen that can handle some recessed lighting. I would probably turn off the can's nearest the screen but want to leave some of the back room overhead can's turned on at least half or so for a nice comfortable room environment. Are there any Elite screens that would fit the bill for this type of room? What kind of gain would I be looking at? Also I am not looking for a retractable or motorized screen. This would hang on the wall so I'd like it to look somewhat nice. If I get adventurous I may even look to add my own led lighting behind the screen mount but will see. OH one more thing I don't know for sure what I will use for paint on the walls but my thinking is to go a darker nuteral color.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Rabi

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy a PT AE8000 projector for my dedicated home theatre room which is 19 feet long X 14 feet wide and 9 feet high. The room is fairly dark with a window on one side, which is closed with the wooden blinds. I am planning to buy an AirBright 5D screen from Elite Screens which is a 1.8 gain material, since i watch lot of 3d content as well. I am bit confused in choosing the size of the screen. I would like to have a very big screen maybe a 150 inches diagonal screen with a 16:9 Aspect ratio. Need advice if i could have a big screen of 150 Inches diagonal for my room size and yet have a bright image with PT AE8000 or should i go for a 135 inches diagonal screen instead. I would also like to know the exact Length and Breadth of the screen size for both 135 inches and 150 Inches Diagonal along with the black borders on 4 sides.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## John Rabi

Dear Friends,

Has anyone tried the AIrBright 5D Elite Screens 1.8 gain with your projector??? Kindly give me your opinion as I am planning to have a 150 inches screen with the Panasonic PT AE8000 Projector.

Thanks,

John


----------



## marlon1925

Anyone got Curve135H-A4K or ER120WH1-A1080P2 Sable Fixed Frame? Please share your experience. I am planning to get one in the next few weeks.


Has anyone tried 3D projection on the screen?


----------



## John Rabi

Dear Marlon,

I am not sure if people visit this forum anymore as i have been waiting for some answers for my query for a very long time (more than 2 weeks), but no answer till date. anyway let us wait and see.

John


----------



## pappas99

for those who have an electric ceiling mounted Elite screen, what solution are you using to minimize the visibility of any power cables etc. Do you drill a hole in the roof on the side or back and run the cable into the roof to a powerpoint? Or did you install a powerpoint in the roof facing down?


My Power Max pro screen should be arriving tomorrow, and i have no idea how i am going to do this. I don't want a cable or bunch of cables running down the side to an outlet


----------



## medulla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappas99*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1560#post_23655745
> 
> 
> for those who have an electric ceiling mounted Elite screen, what solution are you using to minimize the visibility of any power cables etc. Do you drill a hole in the roof on the side or back and run the cable into the roof to a powerpoint? Or did you install a powerpoint in the roof facing down?
> 
> 
> My Power Max pro screen should be arriving tomorrow, and i have no idea how i am going to do this. I don't want a cable or bunch of cables running down the side to an outlet



Congrats on the PowerMax Pro. I have the same screen and love it. With regards to hiding cords you have mentioned the obvious ones. I live in a rental so I cant go installing power outlets in the ceiling. I installed a valance to cover the casing and then ran the cord against the wall which is covered by drapes. Let us know how you like the PowerMax!


----------



## rfbrang

Has anyone seen the AcousticPro1080P3 material? How does it compare with the AcousticPro1080P2, AcousticPro4K and Seymour Center Stage material?



I found the P3 material here: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1826&catid=7&Itemid=23&lang=en


----------



## Flatnate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfbrang*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1560#post_23681567
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the AcousticPro1080P3 material? How does it compare with the AcousticPro1080P2, AcousticPro4K and Seymour Center Stage material?
> 
> 
> 
> I found the P3 material here: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1826&catid=7&Itemid=23&lang=en



I haven't seen these in person, but I would love to have someone post a picture with this and the A4k material next to it.


That said, it appears similar in weave structure and size to CenterStageXD from the pic. My guess is that the AcoustiPro1080P2, was really an under-performer compared to the CenterStageXD, so they probably needed something they could market online that was not through a dealer network since the A4K is a "primevision" product and not available through any online stores.


So far the site only lists the P3 material as available on the EZframe series which is a shame as it does not come in a scope dimension size as of now. That will have to change for me to really give it consideration.


----------



## utee05

For those that own the powermax pro do you see any wrinkles starting to form? I am looking to get an elite non-tensioned screen to save a bit on cost but have been weary about waves popping up.


I need to get an electric screen for my w1070. Looking to get a 106" or 120" electric screen.


----------



## pappas99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *utee05*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1560#post_23684843
> 
> 
> For those that own the powermax pro do you see any wrinkles starting to form? I am looking to get an elite non-tensioned screen to save a bit on cost but have been weary about waves popping up.
> 
> 
> I need to get an electric screen for my w1070. Looking to get a 106" or 120" electric screen.


I've had my 110 inch power max pro for a couple weeks now (with a benq 1070) and have had no issues or wrinkles, although its early days still










If you're that worried about them then wait and save more $$ to get a tab tensioned one.


----------



## utee05

Can someone comment on the texture of a cinetension2 screen? Curious if anyone here has compared the texture to other screens from Monoprice or VisualApex.


----------



## Toknowshita

I have used a Cinetension2 matte white screen. I have had it installed for over 4 years. I would say there is no noticeable texture with the Matte White. I believe it has a gain of 1.1.


I also usually just leave the screen down. I have never noticed any waves developing, but I do think my weight bar is slightly bowed since there is a little difference in the bottom edge between the ends. The middle of the bottom image is up maybe a quarter to a third of inch compared to the left and the right. The issue could be from using lens shift but someone also pointed out it could be a warped weight bar.


----------



## utee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1560#post_23698396
> 
> 
> I have used a Cinetension2 matte white screen. I have had it installed for over 4 years. I would say there is no noticeable texture with the Matte White. I believe it has a gain of 1.1.
> 
> 
> I also usually just leave the screen down. I have never noticed any waves developing, but I do think my weight bar is slightly bowed since there is a little difference in the bottom edge between the ends. The middle of the bottom image is up maybe a quarter to a third of inch compared to the left and the right. The issue could be from using lens shift but someone also pointed out it could be a warped weight bar.




Thanks very much in your response. I will probably go with a cinetension2 106" screen. Hopefully will get it in time to install for the weekend.


Now to determine how much drop I will need and if I can get away with using 6" drop.


----------



## snowappig

great. Since the heaviest part is on the floor it seems much less likely to fall over than tripod screens.thanks


----------



## fumoffu

Hello,


I installed my Sable 100" screen over the weekend. Aside from a blister in my hand and nearly stripping a couple of the corner "elbow joints", it went about as well as expected and took me about 1.5 hours to get in on the wall from my door step. I searched this thread for center support bar, and only got one hit so I'd thought I'd share my experience.


My screen came with a center support bar or brace I was able to get it in there, with a little effort: coming in at an angle and then tapping it vertical. Hanging it on the wall the top went in fine but the bottom just missed catching the lower clip. I figured my measurement was just of half an inch or something. After mounting the projector onto ceiling mount, and getting down to some serious alignment of the frame appeared the famed bowed out in the center. I popped the support out and was then able to clip the lower wall bracket. Everything appears straight and true.


It would appear that my center support bar was too long and did more harm then good. I am hoping that the center of my screen didn't get stretch and lead to premature sagging or wrinkling in the near future. So if yours didn't come with a support and it's not much bigger than mine that is like better.


It looks pretty good with my Epson 5020ub, very bright. I am just wishing the black level was a little lower. I am currently blaming my white ceiling, as my cave has not ambient light even during the day.


----------



## maxvalocity

Help,


I just purchased a BenQ 1080st and need a screen prefer motorized and around 120"-125" it will be in the basement with controlled lighting. There will be a 70" sharp behind it with floor standing speakers also behind the screen.

I was looking in the neighbor hood of $500 to spend on it or a little more if need be.


I have been looking on Amazon and have seen a few and looking for suggestions??

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006I09MK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q87LM6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2RDL822XCIA3R 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q87LM6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A34JWT04R7KMFW 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007YN2YK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0093E81FA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Q87LM6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATRQ56T3H9TM5 


Some of these might be the same but this is what I have been looking at. Please HELP BEFORE I GO CRAZY LOOKING FOR A SCEEN.


----------



## Biff Muffin

Hi all,


This is my first post here on AVS. I have just completed construction of my new (and first) home theatre courtesy of Hurricane Sandy last fall. I am running a Sony VPL-HW50ES projector with a Marantz SR6008 receiver and B&W speakers in a 7.1 setup. All equipment is running beautifully. All I had left to get was a screen and had read a lot of great reviews of the Elite screens so I went with a fixed 110” Sable frame. It arrived yesterday and well… I apologize in advance for what is about to become a rather negative first post…


Apparently whoever was on Q/A control when my unit was packaged was asleep at the wheel. First thing I noticed was a big chunk of the black felt material missing from the outer edge of one of the frame pieces. Since it was on the outer edge and being that I really hate dealing with any form of return process in general (especially when shipping is involved) I decided to let it slide and proceeded with assembling the frame. I was able to get the frame together without too much trouble but I did make one big mistake – I didn’t bother to inspect the screen material prior to putting the frame together. I left it packaged up in its pvc tube figuring I’d wait until I was ready to put it in the frame so as not to accidentally step on it, damage it etc… during the frame assembly process.


Well, turns out they 1) sent me the wrong screen (CineGrey SD instead of the CineWhite) with 2) NO tension rods (the package is supposed to include 6 of them). And 3) the screen itself was absolutely FILTHY!! It had black ink-like stains all over the surface. ALL OVER THE SURFACE and it doesn’t look like anything that would come off easily. Not that it matters though since it’s the wrong screen anyway. I think it may actually be from whatever goo they use for the spray on felt material? This is the biggest turn off of the whole thing. I mean, how do you let a screen get in that condition in the first place let alone allow it to go out to a customer that way? I took pictures to send to Elite.


I called Elite’s customer service expecting to be able to set up a simple exchange being that I received the screen yesterday with wrong parts, missing parts, and damaged parts. Nope! Customer service tells me I have to go through their warranty process. Arrrrrgh… Ok, an annoyance, but I go ahead and comply. I was told to send an e-mail to [email protected] so I type up an e-mail explaining the situation and I get back an automated response with a URL to an online warranty form that I have to fill out. The form itself is even a bit obnoxious : You MUST supply an attached proof of purchase. You must supply serial numbers. You must supply images. You must supply a urine sample (ok I made that one up







) And they will get back to you… when they get back to you. C’mon, I got this thing yesterday, not six months ago.


So now I wait. I’ll report back when or if I ever hear back from them. This has left a really bad taste in my mouth. I may end up just returning the whole thing and flip for a big boy screen. Dang. Sorry for the rant but this was a huge let down and after ten months of construction I was really looking forward to watching some movies this weekend.


----------



## Seeyouauntie

Hi all. First time poster but long time lurker. I've gained a huge amount of insight from this forum over the years, which is why I'm hoping you might be able to help me with a current problem.


I have a BenQ W1080ST with a 110" Elitescreens Sable Fixed Frame. For the most part I am happy with the picture quality, especially for the price. The thing I find disappointing and insanely distracting is the shape of the finished frame. It just seems...off.

 


Does this look normal/acceptable? I have googled numerous images and threads of other Elitescreens fixed frame owners and seen similar misshapen frames, and said owners don't seem to mind. Am I just overly sensitive?


I'm considering taking the screen apart completely and rebuilding it, but I'm concerned I will just make it worse. Does anyone have any setup tips to ensure a perfect rectangle? I know a rubber mallet has been suggested so I guess i will employ one of those if I go that route.


Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## doesopens


good,once I projected my 4805 it looks great even as close as 10ft.


----------



## pappas99

how does everyone clean their elite screens? do you follow website instructions and just use a cloth and water? or do some people use windex etc?


----------



## ProjectionHead


Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum but not to projection. I have an Elite Screens 4:3 100" Spectrum electric screen in my basement. I went 4:3 instead of 16:9 for the versatility in adjusting hte height of my projected image from the group/ceiling. I don't mind the extra unused screen on top/bottom

 

The roller is pretty slow, but I am not complaining. I received it, delivered for $250 and couldn't be happier with price or quality.


----------



## CMO33

My very first attempt at a budget screen was the ELITE125H Electric Screen.


The motor was DOA.


Now trying VAPEX120" from visualapex. Build quality is questionable. Defects in first, tear in the tab tensioning where it fastens to the screen on replacement, now waiting on 3rd replacement.


----------



## liangjinjin


me too,my one seems to short out some how and i got a 1.2 model


----------



## Project H

has anyone added color changing LED strips to an Elite Sable screen? If so, what all is involved?


----------



## punjiman

Hi all,

First attempt at HT setup. Room is far from ideal, but temporary.

Low ambient light, Epson 5030, 14ft throw distance.

Now since my living situation is temporary, I don't want to spend a lot on a temporary screen which needs to be a pull down.

I do want to watch some 3D...I'm anticipating roughly 25% of the time, but who knows, as I'm new to 3D and I'm not sure if my eyes will like it.

16:9 aspect ratio.

So I was just thinking of the M135uwxh2. I know it's not the greatest, but will it at least be acceptable for the short term?

I'm just reading now that it seems like there will be different demands from the screen for 3D content...

I've tried searching this particular model on some forums but no real info yet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1560#post_23895614
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First attempt at HT setup. Room is far from ideal, but temporary.
> 
> Low ambient light, Epson 5030, 14ft throw distance.
> 
> Now since my living situation is temporary, I don't want to spend a lot on a temporary screen which needs to be a pull down.
> 
> I do want to watch some 3D...I'm anticipating roughly 25% of the time, but who knows, as I'm new to 3D and I'm not sure if my eyes will like it.
> 
> 16:9 aspect ratio.
> 
> So I was just thinking of the M135uwxh2. I know it's not the greatest, but will it at least be acceptable for the short term?
> 
> I'm just reading now that it seems like there will be different demands from the screen for 3D content...
> 
> I've tried searching this particular model on some forums but no real info yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Budget?


Desired screen size?


Will your projector be ceiling mounted?


Room dimensions?


----------



## punjiman

I was hoping to stay in 200-300 range. I know...cheap...but in 2 years i'll have a dedicated HT room so whatever I buy now will be a waste.

Screen size i'm hoping for 135", but might have to be 120" because of the ceiling fans.

PJ is ceiling mounted.

Room is weird...angles, slopes, ceiling fans so hard to give accurate dimensions, but roughly 30' long, 13' wide, and lets say 78" high because of the ceiling fan clearance issue.


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23897459
> 
> 
> I was hoping to stay in 200-300 range. I know...cheap...but in 2 years i'll have a dedicated HT room so whatever I buy now will be a waste.
> 
> Screen size i'm hoping for 135", but might have to be 120" because of the ceiling fans.
> 
> PJ is ceiling mounted.
> 
> Room is weird...angles, slopes, ceiling fans so hard to give accurate dimensions, but roughly 30' long, 13' wide, and lets say 78" high because of the ceiling fan clearance issue.



150ish for a 16:9 120" pull down easy. Exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## punjiman

I was about to go with the 120 for 150ish from staples, but then I saw a 135 for 199 at Home Depot . Sticking with the big box just for ease of returns if needed and I'm out in the hicks so other sources are limited.

Have you managed to find any feedback on your 120"? Are you going with the same mole that I was looking at?


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23900076
> 
> 
> I was about to go with the 120 for 150ish from staples, but then I saw a 135 for 199 at Home Depot . Sticking with the big box just for ease of returns if needed and I'm out in the hicks so other sources are limited.
> 
> Have you managed to find any feedback on your 120"? Are you going with the same mole that I was looking at?



I'm getting the SRM one thats only 165, hopefully it has better mechanism than the normal one.


----------



## punjiman

I'm not sure if staples is selling the SRM. I see they are using the icon that elite uses for it's SRM models but it doesn't specifically say it's that model on the staples website.

Are you getting yours from staples by any chance?

Have you read better things about srm vs the manual b series ?


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23902626
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if staples is selling the SRM. I see they are using the icon that elite uses for it's SRM models but it doesn't specifically say it's that model on the staples website.
> 
> Are you getting yours from staples by any chance?
> 
> Have you read better things about srm vs the manual b series ?



The 120" screen for $164.99 on staples model number is M120XWH2-SRM so its definitely SRM. The manual one (not B) with srm feature is probably just more convenient since you don't have to hold onto it since i asked them on online chat and they said they would last the same for the life of the screen. I'm also considering the 135" since it looks like it will fit my room. If you have a problem when ordering from staples, i'm sure the return will be just as easy as home depot.


----------



## punjiman

Seems like I went/am going through the same situation as you with regards to size...was originally set on the 120, but now it seems as though the 135 will fit. An extra 2 feet of screen is hard to turn down for an extra $100!


Ahh....now I see it. Strange, when I did a search for screens in general on staples.com I didn't find it, but now searching by model number, the SRM shows up as well as the E24.


I would rather buy from staples, as Home depot has a 55$ shipping fee, and a 2 week wait. Not sure if I'll get the shipping fee refunded if I end up having to return, and would rather not be waiting 2 weeks.


Maybe I'm missing it...does staples sell the 135?


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23903397
> 
> 
> Seems like I went/am going through the same situation as you with regards to size...was originally set on the 120, but now it seems as though the 135 will fit. An extra 2 feet of screen is hard to turn down for an extra $100!
> 
> 
> Ahh....now I see it. Strange, when I did a search for screens in general on staples.com I didn't find it, but now searching by model number, the SRM shows up as well as the E24.
> 
> 
> I would rather buy from staples, as Home depot has a 55$ shipping fee, and a 2 week wait. Not sure if I'll get the shipping fee refunded if I end up having to return, and would rather not be waiting 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing it...does staples sell the 135?



I looked very hard and nope not in 16:9 sadly. It has the 150" 16:9 for only $209 sadly that would never fit. Walmart has the black casing 135" for only around $170 but I need a white casing which cost a bit more at $184 w/ free shipping. Very close to making my purchase but will think it over this weekend.


----------



## punjiman

Hey thanks again!

I didn't even realize walmart had the 135's!

And free shipping! With HD, the total was coming to 300$ because of shipping and higher retail price.


Its strange, again when I searched for screens in general, for some reason they didn't show up.

When I did the specific model search, both the 135's showed up...black and white casing.


I'm about to make my purchase as well. Is there any other reason for choosing white over black other than matching your décor? I thought maybe black would be better for watching movies in the dark?


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23903948
> 
> 
> Hey thanks again!
> 
> I didn't even realize walmart had the 135's!
> 
> And free shipping! With HD, the total was coming to 300$ because of shipping and higher retail price.
> 
> 
> Its strange, again when I searched for screens in general, for some reason they didn't show up.
> 
> When I did the specific model search, both the 135's showed up...black and white casing.
> 
> 
> I'm about to make my purchase as well. Is there any other reason for choosing white over black other than matching your décor? I thought maybe black would be better for watching movies in the dark?



Its just to match the ceiling. This is going to be in my very small room and the screen is going to be on top of my TV lol. Yeah it will definitely be better for all black since the border of the screen is also black.


----------



## punjiman

Did you decide on the screen yet?

I'm going to be going with black one from Walmart.

It's funny though regarding your setup because that was (and still might be ) one of the options for me as well; in front of our living room television...lol


----------



## punjiman

Just ordered the black 135 from walmart...arrives Wednesday.

From what I understand, it seems mounting the pj first is a better approach? Obviously after measuring etc for the screen.


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23909821
> 
> 
> Just ordered the black 135 from walmart...arrives Wednesday.
> 
> From what I understand, it seems mounting the pj first is a better approach? Obviously after measuring etc for the screen.



I'm not very experienced with projectors but you really only have one place to mount the screen. I would wait to mount the screen first and then see where its best to mount the projector.


----------



## punjiman

Yes, that makes sense too.

I haven't done my homework yet so I have no idea.

I thought I read somewhere that screen goes later, because it's easier to adjust the screen placement to make sure your lens is dead center horizontally.

But again, I'm just talkin out my ass really at this point lol.

Did you get your screen?


----------



## aznbladez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23910672
> 
> 
> Yes, that makes sense too.
> 
> I haven't done my homework yet so I have no idea.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that screen goes later, because it's easier to adjust the screen placement to make sure your lens is dead center horizontally.
> 
> But again, I'm just talkin out my ass really at this point lol.
> 
> Did you get your screen?



I'm waiting for my benq w1080st that is coming tomorrow then I can decide.


----------



## Project H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23909821
> 
> 
> Just ordered the black 135 from walmart...arrives Wednesday.
> 
> From what I understand, it seems mounting the pj first is a better approach? Obviously after measuring etc for the screen.



whats your throw distance for 135in screen?


----------



## punjiman

Around 14ft.


----------



## Project H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23913951
> 
> 
> Around 14ft.



Did you check what projector people recommends from their site? My throw distance was 15.5 or so and it was recommended to use a 120in screen.


----------



## punjiman

Thanks for the info.

Yes, checked with projector people and Epson website.

I got the 5030, and minimum distance is 13.3 ft for 135" diagonal.


----------



## stm69

Made the plunge today and purchased a sable 120" with cinewhite material from Staples. Got a really good deal on it, so hoping this screen will do a better job than a sheer white wall.


Any tips on assembly/installation? Using an Epson 3010 with about an 18' throw. Walls are all white, maybe will paint. Was hoping to get the cinegrey but there were no deals on that.


----------



## cr136124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stm69*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23933375
> 
> 
> Made the plunge today and purchased a sable 120" with cinewhite material from Staples. Got a really good deal on it, so hoping this screen will do a better job than a sheer white wall.
> 
> 
> Any tips on assembly/installation? Using an Epson 3010 with about an 18' throw. Walls are all white, maybe will paint. Was hoping to get the cinegrey but there were no deals on that.



Congrats on your new screen!!!


Better than words..........a video!!!


----------



## stm69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cr136124*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23933393
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new screen!!!
> 
> 
> Better than words..........a video!!!



thanks, I am so breaking that 2 minute challenge!


----------



## punjiman

Ok so just got my screen....elite manual 135".

Spent all my time worrying about the PJ mount, never thought the screen would be an issue, but it seems to be so far.

And this thing is actually twice as heavy as my PJ.


Now I find it strange the only mounting holes are at either end of the casing.

So....I lose my dead center horizontal, in exchange for at least getting one end supported by a stud?


The other end doesnt' line up with a stud, so it's drywall anchor I guess (3/8").


The horizontal shift is about an inch or two (5030UB).


Am I missing something?


----------



## AnnapolisSony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23943751
> 
> 
> Ok so just got my screen....elite manual 135".
> 
> Spent all my time worrying about the PJ mount, never thought the screen would be an issue, but it seems to be so far.
> 
> And this thing is actually twice as heavy as my PJ.
> 
> 
> Now I find it strange the only mounting holes are at either end of the casing.
> 
> So....I lose my dead center horizontal, in exchange for at least getting one end supported by a stud?
> 
> 
> The other end doesnt' line up with a stud, so it's drywall anchor I guess (3/8").
> 
> 
> The horizontal shift is about an inch or two (5030UB).
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?



What is preventing you from sending that back and going with a fixed mount Elite screen like this one??? 


I will be projecting my 5030 on a 100-inch Elite Sable. Tension screen that is very easy to put together and gives you plenty of flexibility in terms of hitting studs when mounting.


My advice to you is not to be in a rush and make sure you GET WHAT YOU WANT and what is best for your setup!


----------



## mathias999us

Hi,


I'm looking into getting a VMAX120XWH screen. Does anyone know if I can adjust the vertical limit on this screen? I've searched around, but can't find much info. I see something on the Elite Screens website about voiding the warranty. For my application, I'll need to limit the down position about 3 inches above the fully extended position to fit.


Can anyone tell me if this is possible?


Thanks,

Mathias


----------



## punjiman

Sorry forgot to quote:


What is preventing you from sending that back and going with a fixed mount Elite screen like this one???


I will be projecting my 5030 on a 100-inch Elite Sable. Tension screen that is very easy to put together and gives you plenty of flexibility in terms of hitting studs when mounting.


My advice to you is not to be in a rush and make sure you GET WHAT YOU WANT and what is best for your setup!




My next screen will definitely be a high quality fixed screen when I have a dedicated HT room.

Right now I am in transition...temporary housing...but still wanted to have some kind of HT setup.

So I spent my $$$ on decent PJ, AVR, speakers....and went with a cheap temporary manual pull down screen for now.

I ended up just putting some 1x3s behind each end of the screen that were bridged between studs. Cost me about $5 and worked like a charm!


----------



## punjiman

M135UWH


Got it from WM for $176. It's a 135" manual pull down from elite, black casing.

Delivery was slow. Paid for the fastest delivery...got the slowest...took about 8 days.

Product had minor superficial damage...the edge of the mounting bracket was bent in a little bit.

Very pleased with this product so far.

Don't notice any ripples/waves etc. Dimensions were almost exactly to specs listed on the Elite website.

Now mind you, I have zero experience with video (audio is my thing)...but so far definitely pleased with this purchase.

Price was right, and definitely serving it's purpose.

PM or post if any questions. Glad to help out with anything.


----------



## stm69

Got my 120' sable in from Staples. Great price so can't complain. Will try and set it up next weekend. Hoping there are no grey streaks on the screen like some of the Amazon reviews stated.


----------



## AnnapolisSony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *punjiman*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1590#post_23960492
> 
> 
> I ended up just putting some 1x3s behind each end of the screen that were bridged between studs. Cost me about $5 and worked like a charm!



Awesome! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## tsteele93

I am so confused, I have a Panasonic PTAE8000U and using the calculator at http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic-PT-AE8000-projection-calculator-pro.htm it seems to say I should use a 1.0 gain screen. But the Elite Cinegrey 5D is 1.5 gain and that makes it get really wacky on where I should mount things and the minimum screen size starts to approach 135 very fast. Any thoughts?


----------



## oxoxbbsky


great,looked a little cheap at first, slight waving, but once I projected my 4805 it looks great even as close as 10ft.thank you


----------



## Killroy

Any preferences (and why) I may pick Amazon or VisualApex for a Elite Saber 2.35:1? Looking for feedback on customer support in case something goes wrong. Do both require you to return to Elite or do they handle the RMAs?


----------



## fatherom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24005434
> 
> 
> Any preferences (and why) I may pick Amazon or VisualApex for a Elite Saber 2.35:1? Looking for feedback on customer support in case something goes wrong. Do both require you to return to Elite or do they handle the RMAs?



I got mine from amazon and something was wrong with it. They shipped me another one overnight and gave me plenty of time to return the damaged one. Amazon did a great job making me happy and I would recommend them. I never had to deal with elite screens at all.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatherom*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24005508
> 
> 
> I got mine from amazon and something was wrong with it. They shipped me another one overnight and gave me plenty of time to return the damaged one. Amazon did a great job making me happy and I would recommend them. I never had to deal with elite screens at all.



I like the sound of that!!! Thanks.


----------



## Noman74656

I've been happy with my 100" 1.1 gain Elite Screens M100XWH from amazon. Great pull down screen for someone getting into home theater. Just saw this thread for the first time decided to chip in







(


----------



## L0nestar


Guys, I'm using a 5030 ub, ceiling mounted from 13.7 ft away. I was looking at getting a lunette 16:9 120 inch screen....but not sure if there will be any benefit to that.


Any screen recommendations @ 120 inches in a totally blacked out, light controlled room, strictly for movie use? Right now I'm on blackout cloth...which ain't too bad.


----------



## marlon1925

I just bought an ELITE SCREENS CURVE120H-A4K 120" 16:9 LUNETTE ACOUSTICPRO 4K, has anyone tried this using 3D projector?


I am planning to get one, Im just wondering how this screen works with 3D projection.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## 3DImagination

Hi, I'm thinking about picking up a Elite Screens CURVE135WH1 Lunette Curved Frame Home Theater Front Projection Screen. Anyone have any thoughts or experience with them? I have an Epson 5030 projector and looking for a good screen to go with it.


----------



## Keith AP

Those of you with an ezFrame, can you tell me the dimensions and style of the frame. Is it simply a rectangular frame or is it beveled towards the screen (and if beveled how much of a rise off the screen does it terminate).


----------



## cristisabo


Hello everybody.I'm new on this forum,never posted here before.I want to buy a EZ frame Elite screen 2.35:1 and I found the Cinema235 series on Amazon but not on the official Elite screens web page.Are they still producing this line or it's been discontinued?I would like more info from somebody who got a Cinema 235 frame from elite.Thanks(I;m from Romania)


----------



## Killroy

I think Elite changed the name to the SableFrame series. Here are the new specs: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&catid=12&Itemid=20&lang=en#3-dimensions-table


----------



## cristisabo


What are the differences between Sable and EZ series?Probably somebody asked the same questions but I wasn't able to find a answer in the thread.Thanks


----------



## Skrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cristisabo*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24249577
> 
> 
> What are the differences between Sable and EZ series?Probably somebody asked the same questions but I wasn't able to find a answer in the thread.Thanks



I am wondering the same thing. Found this on the Elite website. PDF Link


----------



## Killroy

Yup, the Elite looks like this (my Sable 115" 2.35:1):

 


Edit - Added description.


----------



## Killroy

But mine is the Sable so they may have changed that since the PDF was written.


----------



## Skrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24250483
> 
> 
> But mine is the Sable so they may have changed that since the PDF was written.



So are they basically the same frame? Does the EZ have fewer frame pieces?


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skrill*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24250674
> 
> 
> So are they basically the same frame? Does the EZ have fewer frame pieces?



Mine had two for the top/bottom and a single one for the sides. Also has a center brace that goes in the back.


----------



## Skrill

Question - thinking about going with a 158" 2.35:1 SableFrame screen and making DIY magnetic masking panels for 16:9 content). Has anyone done that yet with these screens? I ran a search and found nothing. I was wondering if the frame design would work well (or poorly)for this idea.


----------



## whitrzac

Normal? It came out of the box like this. I was hoping it would relax, but 2 months later and it's still fubar...


120" SRM-pro


----------



## shivaji

just recently purchased an Elite screen off of Amazon. The first one came damaged from shipment and so got a replacement and had both screens here at the same time. It is a manual 114" 2;35.1. it is supposed to have dimensions of 44.5'"high by 104.6" wide with a diagonal of 114" The actual dimensions are 113" diag, with a height of 43". Both screens had the same dimensions. I called Elite and I told the head tech guy about the difference between the advertised dimensions and what they actually were and that both screens had the same errors. He told me that Elite screens can have a 2" leeway in actual dimensions compared to what is posted, and in his exact words "that is just business as usual at Elite". And that Amazon should have made you aware of that leeway. I had to laugh and told him that accurate screen dimensions seem fairly important if you want an image to fit properly within its viewable area. He seemed unimpressed with that bit of info. Just thought I would share that little experience.


----------



## taskman

That is fairly unacceptable by Elite. People rely on that data for precise measurement to put the biggest damn screen possible for the space available. I'm a big Elite fan and I think that is bad answer to your query.


----------



## bluer101

The specs on my 100h electric screen were off too. On elite screens website to elite screens shop website are off. I measured and mounted my screen on those measurements. But when I let the screen down I found out it was 4 inches shorter, not screen but black surround and drop.


After checking I found one PDF was wrong and one PDF was right. So last night I lowered my screen down the extra 4 inches to go with my original drop. Now my screen is where I originally wanted it.


----------



## bluer101

I have a separate question.


Since I have an electric screen I would like to use the wall box to control the screen by buttons and IR. I also should like to use the PJ's remote trigger. Does anyone know if I can split the Ethernet cable so I can hook up

both and still function?


----------



## bluer101

For anyone interested I emailed Elite Screens and got this response.


" Thank you for contacting Elite Screens. The RJ45 connection for the screen

is not proprietary. So you may indeed use a splitter to allow both devices

to be connected at the same time."


----------



## simpleHT

Anyone recently bought the Spectrum series? I wonder how to adjust the screen drop. I contacted ES, they sent me the pdf instructions, the same one I found circling around the web. The instruction mentioned the two up- and down-adjustment Allen wrench slots next to the power cord. However, I could not find the slots on my screen case (Spectrum 128x) that I got from Amazon last month. Any input is highly appreciated.


----------



## simpleHT

After a few rounds with ES customer service, I finally leaned that the screw holes were covered by sticker to discourage ppl from messing with the adjustment, I guess. All are good now.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simpleHT*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24378250
> 
> 
> After a few rounds with ES customer service, I finally leaned that the screw holes were covered by sticker to discourage ppl from messing with the adjustment, I guess. All are good now.



Is the sticker in the right side with the model and serial number? Did you adjust it at all? Can you adjust up and down?


----------



## simpleHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24378827
> 
> 
> Is the sticker in the right side with the model and serial number? Did you adjust it at all? Can you adjust up and down?



There are two Allen wrench screw holes, both are on the power cord side, sort of back side of the case. Both holes are covered by two different stickers (at least my screen). If the screen is installed against the wall or ceiling, you might have to pull away from the wall to adjust it. Upper hole is for UP adjustment, normally you don't need to do anything. The lower hole is for DOWN adjustment. Using Allen wrench sized 5/32", each turn clockwise is to shorten the drop by about 1". Remember, both holes are INSIDE the screen case. The upper hole can be reached thru the drill hole on the case. The lower hole has to be reached thru the opening where the screen horizontal tension bar ends (sort of reaching from below the case). Hope this helps.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simpleHT*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24378996
> 
> 
> There are two Allen wrench screw holes, both are on the power cord side, sort of back side of the case. Both holes are covered by two different stickers (at least my screen). If the screen is installed against the wall or ceiling, you might have to pull away from the wall to adjust it. Upper hole is for UP adjustment, normally you don't need to do anything. The lower hole is for DOWN adjustment. Using Allen wrench sized 5/32", each turn clockwise is to shorten the drop by about 1". Remember, both holes are INSIDE the screen case. The upper hole can be reached thru the drill hole on the case. The lower hole has to be reached thru the opening where the screen horizontal tension bar ends (sort of reaching from below the case). Hope this helps.



Thanks, do you know if you can lower the screen any more vs raising it?


----------



## simpleHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluer101*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620#post_24379485
> 
> 
> Thanks, do you know if you can lower the screen any more vs raising it?



You should never lower or raise the screen more than what is designed for. You will damage the motor and void the warranty.


----------



## BiggNewt

Is the power cord on the left or right side of the 100" Spectrum Screen? I also noticed people saying the dimensions Elite Screens lists isn't correct. Can anyone tell me the complete height from top of the casing (ceiling) to the bottom of the screen?


----------



## simpleHT

Power cord for Spectrum is on the left (facing the screen). My 128" 16:10 width is about 1" wider than spec sheet. It's not a problem for me.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiggNewt*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1650#post_24383560
> 
> 
> Is the power cord on the left or right side of the 100" Spectrum Screen? I also noticed people saying the dimensions Elite Screens lists isn't correct. Can anyone tell me the complete height from top of the casing (ceiling) to the bottom of the screen?



This PDF is I believe the correct dimensions. I had an issue with the total height being wrong from another older PDF.

http://elitescreens.com/images/pdf/DimensionsTable/spectrum_dims.pdf


----------



## BiggNewt

Thanks. Gonna order this off ebay tonight. Seem to be almost $100 cheaper.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiggNewt*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1650#post_24386510
> 
> 
> Thanks. Gonna order this off ebay tonight. Seem to be almost $100 cheaper.



What price? I paid $179 on Amazon 1 month ago.


----------



## BiggNewt

I've seen a couple go for under $125 shipped. I was referring to Msrp.


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiggNewt*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1650#post_24387330
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple go for under $125 shipped. I was referring to Msrp.



For a manual screen or motorized? I have the motorized and $125 would be insanely cheap.


----------



## agaurav

Hello all,


I am thinking of ER120WH1 - 120" Sable screen. Is it acoustically transparent? And would it be suitable for native 1080p resolution projector? Do I need the AcousticPro1080p2 (I am hoping Cine White is good)? I would much rather spend $200-300 for a screen and not more if I can avoid it. Fixed frame is better. Its dedicated viewing space so motorized versions are not required.


I am looking to view only movies inside a totally dark media room.


Thanks,

Guraaf


----------



## jakob_s

I have a VMAX106H-E24 and love it. But I'm wondering how or if it's possible to set it to stop at a certain height when I lower it for use. Currently I have attempt to stop the screen at the right exact point every time I go to use it. Unfortunately the manual and online FAQs don't have anything I can find about how to do this. If someone knows how, that would be a huge help!


----------



## bluer101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakob_s*  /t/585554/the-official-elite-screen-thread/1620_60#post_24548349
> 
> 
> I have a VMAX106H-E24 and love it. But I'm wondering how or if it's possible to set it to stop at a certain height when I lower it for use. Currently I have attempt to stop the screen at the right exact point every time I go to use it. Unfortunately the manual and online FAQs don't have anything I can find about how to do this. If someone knows how, that would be a huge help!



This might help, do at own risk. A few pages down.

http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/STARINMANUALS/Elite%20Screens/Manuals/VMax%20-%20Type%20C.pdf


----------



## bori

I bought a elite screen 100H. Is it recommended to leave the screen down for a certain amount of time when you first open it? Also for the people that have elite screens do you have any issues with the screen when scrolling down making a knocking sound every few seconds?


----------



## Curamrda


what is the best electric screen today 100" and more? thanks


----------



## bori

I bought an elite 100H an it works great.


----------



## Husky

*EZ or Sable, $200 Difference?*

Can anyone support the notion that the EZ frame is worth a $200 premium over the Sable fixed frame? I understand that the felt is a higher quality on the EZ frame, but how bad is the felt on the Sable to make this a worthy upgrade. As far as I can tell, the felt application and a slightly different shape (something that seems insignificant) are the only differences when ordering a Cinewhite fixed screen on Amazon; if there is more to it, please let me know.






Thanks,
Husky


----------



## ben38

Husky said:


> Can anyone support the notion that the EZ frame is worth a $200 premium over the Sable fixed frame? I understand that the felt is a higher quality on the EZ frame, but how bad is the felt on the Sable to make this a worthy upgrade. As far as I can tell, the felt application and a slightly different shape (something that seems insignificant) are the only differences when ordering a Cinewhite fixed screen on Amazon; if there is more to it, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Husky


 As an owner of an EZ frame, and just recently getting my hands on a Sable frame, I'm glad I spent the extra 150 on the EZ frame.
Even though both frames use the same gauge of aluminum and the frames have the same thickness, the Ez frame is squared off while the Sable frame is rounded off. The squared off Ez frame has a sturdier feel as a result.
The sprayed on velvet on the Sable frame rubs off fairly easy, so more care must be taken in handling the frame during assembly and mounting.
Of course, once both frames are assembled and mounted, the differences between the two won't really matter.
So, Is it worth it to spend the extra 150-200 dollars? That's up to the individual buyer. For me, it was.


----------



## SteveS78

I have a dilemma and hopefully someone can help me out. I have decided to go with the 3D/2D screen Cinegray 5D route, and I have been wanting a 110 inch screen from the beginning anyways, no matter which type and brand I decided to go with. I decided to purchase the 110 inch EZ Frame version Cinegray 5D that can display in 3D.


However, on Amazon they only have 1 or 2 left for sale for a higher price because it says it has been discontinued by the manufacturer. Apparently after googling it, the EZ Frame 110 inch is available for the 2D only screen, which will not work for me. Also they do still offer the Sable screen for 3D in 110 inches, which has left me with a dilemma. I really don't want to pay $200-300 higher for the 110 EZ Frame 3D Cinegray 5D screen as its been discontinued. Do I buy the 100 inch EZ Frame instead? Or do I just buy the 110 inch Sable? Or do I poney up the extra cash for the 110 inch EZ Frame? Anyone have any advice?


To the poster above, will I notice ANY picture quality difference or difference in the ambient light rejecting of the Sable compared to what I would with the equivalent size EZ Frame?


Thanks!


----------



## FloCobra

SteveS78 said:


> I have a dilemma and hopefully someone can help me out. I have decided to go with the 3D/2D screen Cinegray 5D route, and I have been wanting a 110 inch screen from the beginning anyways, no matter which type and brand I decided to go with. I decided to purchase the 110 inch EZ Frame version Cinegray 5D that can display in 3D.
> 
> 
> However, on Amazon they only have 1 or 2 left for sale for a higher price because it says it has been discontinued by the manufacturer. Apparently after googling it, the EZ Frame 110 inch is available for the 2D only screen, which will not work for me. Also they do still offer the Sable screen for 3D in 110 inches, which has left me with a dilemma. I really don't want to pay $200-300 higher for the 110 EZ Frame 3D Cinegray 5D screen as its been discontinued. Do I buy the 100 inch EZ Frame instead? Or do I just buy the 110 inch Sable? Or do I poney up the extra cash for the 110 inch EZ Frame? Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> To the poster above, will I notice ANY picture quality difference or difference in the ambient light rejecting of the Sable compared to what I would with the equivalent size EZ Frame?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824999976&Tpk=N82E16824999976
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/964171-REG/elite_screens_r110dhd5_ez_frame_wall_mount.html


----------



## SteveS78

FloCobra said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824999976&Tpk=N82E16824999976
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/964171-REG/elite_screens_r110dhd5_ez_frame_wall_mount.html


 
Are those two links not for the non-3D version of that screen? The one I had my eye on said it was for both 2D and 3D. Those two say they are for the entry level Cinegray screen. Says its just for HDTV, doesn't mention 3D. Am I missing something?

See the below link to what I am referring to. 110 inch EZ Frame for 2D and 3D. Says discontinued by manufacturer. They have a few left, but selling for much higher than retail value.


http://www.amazon.com/Screens-R135DHD5-ezFrame-CineGrey-Projection/dp/B00DQNX36G


----------



## FloCobra

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/964171-REG/elite_screens_r110dhd5_ez_frame_wall_mount.html


----------



## ben38

SteveS78 said:


> I have a dilemma and hopefully someone can help me out. I have decided to go with the 3D/2D screen Cinegray 5D route, and I have been wanting a 110 inch screen from the beginning anyways, no matter which type and brand I decided to go with. I decided to purchase the 110 inch EZ Frame version Cinegray 5D that can display in 3D.
> 
> 
> However, on Amazon they only have 1 or 2 left for sale for a higher price because it says it has been discontinued by the manufacturer. Apparently after googling it, the EZ Frame 110 inch is available for the 2D only screen, which will not work for me. Also they do still offer the Sable screen for 3D in 110 inches, which has left me with a dilemma. I really don't want to pay $200-300 higher for the 110 EZ Frame 3D Cinegray 5D screen as its been discontinued. Do I buy the 100 inch EZ Frame instead? Or do I just buy the 110 inch Sable? Or do I poney up the extra cash for the 110 inch EZ Frame? Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> To the poster above, will I notice ANY picture quality difference or difference in the ambient light rejecting of the Sable compared to what I would with the equivalent size EZ Frame?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 The Cinegrey 5D material will work exactly the same on either frame. The EZ frame is a better frame than the Sable. Elite is getting ready to release new frames on the market. (Release dates unknown.) Since the EZ frame is discontinued, it's clear now that they'll keep the Sable frame as a low cost option. The new frame is an edge free design, I have no idea when they'll release it. (Their vague answer is "SOON") Here's a You Tube video of Elite showing off the new frame at the CES show. 



 There is some confusion about the 3D aspect of the screen. The Cinegrey 5D was made with a polarized silver layer for Passive 3D. It will show Active 3D in the same way any other screen would. (Active 3D works fine on any screen, even bare walls.) 
Passive 3D in a home projection system requires two projectors working in tandem to produce two distinct images that can be seen with polarized glasses. A silver screen is needed to keep the two images separate. (or polarized) 

Elite also sells a regular gray screen with no silver layer simply called the CINEGREY. It's an older design they've been selling for years with a negative gain of 0.8.


----------



## Husky

*Thanks.*



ben38 said:


> As an owner of an EZ frame, and just recently getting my hands on a Sable frame, I'm glad I spent the extra 150 on the EZ frame.
> Even though both frames use the same gauge of aluminum and the frames have the same thickness, the Ez frame is squared off while the Sable frame is rounded off. The squared off Ez frame has a sturdier feel as a result.
> The sprayed on velvet on the Sable frame rubs off fairly easy, so more care must be taken in handling the frame during assembly and mounting.
> Of course, once both frames are assembled and mounted, the differences between the two won't really matter.
> So, Is it worth it to spend the extra 150-200 dollars? That's up to the individual buyer. For me, it was.


Thanks; my cheap side is being challenged.


----------



## SteveS78

Thanks for the info!

I have one more question. I was just on the phone with the guy who is going to be installing my home theater set up. He said he only sells the more high end screens, so he doesn't sell the Cinegray 5D, so he is not 100% sure about it. But he said to be careful. Alot of screens out there only say they are for HDTV, and those only display in 720p even if your proector is 1080p. He said to make sure it displays in 1080. I looked at the spec. It does say its for use of 720p and 1080p projectors, I just want to be sure this will display in 1080. He said he sells a projector for $700 which is the lowest end one he sells and it only displays in 720. 

Just want to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## KevinH

A screen is not a monitor....it passively reflects light...it can't scale. I might look at someone else to install my HT 



SteveS78 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I have one more question. I was just on the phone with the guy who is going to be installing my home theater set up. He said he only sells the more high end screens, so he doesn't sell the Cinegray 5D, so he is not 100% sure about it. But he said to be careful. Alot of screens out there only say they are for HDTV, and those only display in 720p even if your proector is 1080p. He said to make sure it displays in 1080. I looked at the spec. It does say its for use of 720p and 1080p projectors, I just want to be sure this will display in 1080. He said he sells a projector for $700 which is the lowest end one he sells and it only displays in 720.
> 
> Just want to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## SteveS78

KevinH said:


> A screen is not a monitor....it passively reflects light...it can't scale. I might look at someone else to install my HT


That is what I thought. Perhaps he meant that some screens don't provide the level of picture quality that others do? Afterall, which screen you buy is more important than the projector. Maybe its not so much a scaling thing as it is just a smooth quality picture?


----------



## ben38

SteveS78 said:


> That is what I thought. Perhaps he meant that some screens don't provide the level of picture quality that others do? Afterall, which screen you buy is more important than the projector. Maybe its not so much a scaling thing as it is just a smooth quality picture?


 A white wall will do great with 1080p, much less almost any screen out there. To be fair to the guy you talked to, I said almost any screen because he might be talking about AT screens. Some older AT screens will have a weave that's too course for 1080p.


----------



## eydsamoht

ben38 said:


> A white wall will do great with 1080p, much less almost any screen out there. To be fair to the guy you talked to, I said almost any screen because he might be talking about AT screens. Some older AT screens will have a weave that's too course for 1080p.


Certain weaves and textures (this is particularly troublesome with acoustically transparent screens) can produce a moiré pattern at some resolutions. The CineGrey 5D material is very smooth and has no issues with 1080P projection. There shouldn't be an issue with active 3D either considering how the technology works, although I've never tested it.


----------



## taskman

I would highly recommend contacting Elite Screens and requesting a sample of Cinewhite and CineGrey. You may have to pay shipping. 

The reason is I thought CineGrey made sense, the logic is current projectors have a lot of lumens but when I saw what the color white looks like on a grey screen, I switched. Grey might work for other people but to me the colors were dull compared to Cinewhite. For reference I have an Epson 8500UB and was testing with THX low lumen and normal brightness settings. Cinegray may still make sense but you would at least be certain by getting the samples.


----------



## snake2332

I'm looking for a Cine Grey motorized EliteScreen (or other brand with a grey screen) for cheap. It seems odd that there are tons of Cinewhite screens on amazon for under $300 shipped, but a search for "cine grey motorized" comes up with screens over $1000 only (and only 8 of them).


I have an Epson 8350 projector and would like to get better black levels than what a 1.1 gain, white screen would give me. I'm currently sporting a homemade 0.85 gain 95" screen (4x8 sheet of MDF with special paint mixture), but I'm remodeling my family room and am switching to a different spot for the screen and need a motorized, ceiling-mounted one.


Really, I just want to find a screen that meets these qualifications:

Cheap - Less than $250 shipped. I will just get a stupid Cine White 110" screen for $212 if I can't find a grey one
Motorized and ceiling-mountable
Grey - To improve black levels of my projector
Gain less than 1.0(?) - I thought all grey screens would be a less-than-1.0 gain value, but I see the Cine Grey is listed as 1.0, so I don't understand gain I guess. How can grey be 1.0 still? Maybe if it's reflective?
Size - Anything close to 100" really.
I wish they didn't waste so much vertical space, as I could fit my current screen (49" height) in the new spot above the fireplace without it blocking the forced hot air coming out of the gas insert. However, even the 84" 16:9 Spectrum is over 55" in height and will block my forced air. This has made me wonder...can you set different stopping points for the motor? Like, I could have one stopping point where it doesn't quite block my forced air and I could still manage to get something like a 75" screen? Then the other normal stopping point for full 110"?


Looks like I need to do more research. Any help from the knowledgeable peeps on here would be great though.


----------



## bori

ixion said:


> I posted this review on Amazon, folks here might find it useful:
> 
> 
> I ordered the Cinetension2 106" TE106HW2-E24 model with the extra 24" black drop, but Amazon sent me the regular TE106HW2 by mistake. Fortunately, I don't actually need the extra black drop for my installation, I just wanted it for flexibility in case I change the location or move to a new house. So I kept the TE106HW2.
> 
> *Packaging*:
> The screen arrived doubled boxed, with very good foam padding, the packaging is very impressive and minimizes the possibility of shipping damage.
> 
> *Features*:
> This screen comes fully loaded with all the options most people would ever need:
> - The Screen in CineWhite 1.1 gain with tab tensioning
> - IR Remote
> - RF Remote
> - Wall switch
> - IR receiver/extender dongle
> - 12-volt trigger with dongle
> - mounting brackets, screws
> - a really nice bubble level
> 
> It really amazes me that it comes with all these options as most other "high end" screen companies sell you each one of these at an extra charge even though their starting price is several thousand dollars. The Cinetension2 is an AMAZING value in my opinion.
> 
> 
> *Mounting*:
> The mounting was very easy. My wife and I did it ourselves. The mounting brackets are very easy to install and come with all the screws you need. Also, the screen comes with three velcro straps tied around the screen box, this is very handy, you leave these on during the installation to prevent the screen's weight bar from flapping around during installation. The screen is not very heavy, but you do need two people to lift it up to the mounting brackets. The sliding mounting bolts are very neat in that you don't have to line anything up ahead of time, just lift the screen, hook the back to the bracket, slide the bolts into position, and tighten with a wrench... all very easy, and can be done in ~20min.
> 
> *Controls*:
> Whether you use the remote, the wall switch or the 12-volt trigger, the up and down motion is very smooth and relatively quiet and pretty fast compared to other brands (check out other brands on YouTube and you will see how slow they are!!). I'm using the remote at the moment, but intend to connect the 12-volt trigger to my projector. I found this handy wiring diagram for the RJ45 port:
> http://www.elitescreens.com/images/p...assignment.pdf
> 
> *Vertical Drop Adjustment*:
> The first time you lower the screen, it will go all the way down to its lowest level by default (at least mine did). I needed to raise it by 3 inches so that it stopped just above our media cabinet. The instructions to do this are on the website here:
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...mid=19&lang=en
> 
> The instructions are not very clear. You can only fine tune the adjustment on the way down, which means you must first bring the limit up and then adjust it down. Here's my version, if you want to raise the limit of where the screen stops on the way down...
> 1) First, don't mess with the grey screw, this adjusts the UP limit and you shouldn't have to touch this.
> 2) To adjust the DOWN limit, you want to adjust the yellow screw ONLY.
> 3) Put the screen down.
> 4) DO NOT turn the yellow screw counter-clockwise at this point as this will cause the screen to fully come down and possibly drop out of the box
> 5) With the screen down, measure approximately how many inches you want to raise the lower limit.
> 6) Raise the screen up (fully retracted)
> 7) Turn the yellow screw clockwise one full turn per inch that you measured, and add an extra turn or two.
> 8) Put the screen down, it should now have stopped at a higher point than before.
> 9) With the screen down, turn the yellow screw counter-clockwise. For each small turn, the screen will immediately drop a little bit. Keep turning the screw slowly until you are satisfied with the position. Done.
> ​*Screen*:
> I have read reports that some people have received screens that have waves or are not perfectly rectangular. Luckily, I did not have any issues with mine. My screen surface has no waves, is uniform and perfectly rectangular. The tab tensioning works very well so far. The whole thing appears to be a high quality piece of equipment.
> 
> *Watching movies*:
> Now this is where the fun starts. This is my first ever projection screen. I paired it with a Panasonic PT-AE4000 which I also bought here at Amazon. I have a 14' throw distance and ceiling mounted and 13.5' viewing distance. The first movie we watched was Avatar! It was absolutely amazing! The color, contrast, everything... just amazing.
> 
> *Conclusion*:
> I've only had the screen for a couple days, so it remains to be seen how it will withstand frequent use. But at this point, I see no reason to pay thousands of dollars more for the "high end" brands. I would highly recommend this screen to anyone.



How would I use the schematic to create a IR extender with the RJ45?


----------



## jmuskibum

*SableFrame 120 cinewhite*

Can someone tell me if $305 from Amazon is a good, average, bad price for the 120'' SableFrame Cinewhite from Elitescreens?

if bad, what is ideal or where/when could I find it?

Thanks.


----------



## Wubai8228

Hi, I own a sable 92' with cinewhite material,I'm thinking of the cinegrey5D, does elite sell the material for sable 92'? Cause online it is mainly with the EZFrame.please advice,thanks


----------



## eydsamoht

They do not. 100" is the minimum screen size for the CineGrey 5D material.


----------



## Wubai8228

eydsamoht said:


> They do not. 100" is the minimum screen size for the CineGrey 5D material.


I thought so too as all the online store selling it all starts with 100', guess I have to live with my 92' until I go for bigger screen in future . Thanks again.


----------



## X-Ravin

I have a Panasonic AE8000 lighting a 92" screen from about 11 feet away, so I have a ton of brightness to spare. Currently I have the CineWhite, but was wondering if going CineGray would be better? Oh and the room is painted black with almost 0 ambient light. Thoughts?


----------



## ben38

X-Ravin said:


> I have a Panasonic AE8000 lighting a 92" screen from about 11 feet away, so I have a ton of brightness to spare. Currently I have the CineWhite, but was wondering if going CineGray would be better? Oh and the room is painted black with almost 0 ambient light. Thoughts?


 Stay with the Cinewhite. In a black room, a gray screen adds nothing useful.


----------



## X-Ravin

ben38 said:


> Stay with the Cinewhite. In a black room, a gray screen adds nothing useful.


Ah ok. I was under the impression that the grey screen would deepen the blacks in a dark room with a short throw, if you had light to spare.


----------



## tlp5002

Does anyone have any experience installing an Elite Screen Electric screen? They included five M5*50MM metric screws, along with five drywall anchors.

But the instructions provided (and on their site) show that if you're wall mounting, the only two points are the outward facing keyhole brackets?

Anyone safely mount with the included screws and have three extras? lol


----------



## hawnr6

tlp5002 said:


> Does anyone have any experience installing an Elite Screen Electric screen? They included five M5*50MM metric screws, along with five drywall anchors.
> 
> But the instructions provided (and on their site) show that if you're wall mounting, the only two points are the outward facing keyhole brackets?
> 
> Anyone safely mount with the included screws and have three extras? lol


ha - I found that strange as well - the ceiling mount method uses 4 screws, but 5 still doesnt make sense.

anyway - I didnt trust using those anchors, and I know there would be no way to hit the studs exactly (I didnt even try). So I took two 8" pieces of 2x4 and screwed that to the wall, and then screwed the screen to that. I needed that space anyway, since I have my tv on the wall


----------



## tharz4

Completely new to ht. Ended up jumping on what I thought was a great deal but now I'm beginning to second guess it.

First of all, I went through this thread and saw it asked but not answered. Does anybody have experience with the maxxwhite fg? The fiberglass backed material.

Next, this is what I bought:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/141363120549?nav=SEARCH

But it dropped in price like 8 bucks since I ordered it last night and they aren't flying off the shelves, it says 1 sold.

Says new, model number matches, reputable seller. Guess we will see what happens


----------



## Killroy

tharz4 said:


> Completely new to ht. Ended up jumping on what I thought was a great deal but now I'm beginning to second guess it.
> 
> First of all, I went through this thread and saw it asked but not answered. Does anybody have experience with the maxxwhite fg? The fiberglass backed material.
> 
> Next, this is what I bought:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141363120549?nav=SEARCH
> 
> But it dropped in price like 8 bucks since I ordered it last night and they aren't flying off the shelves, it says 1 sold.
> 
> Says new, model number matches, reputable seller. Guess we will see what happens


Wayfair is a reputable dealer. I bought my first Da-lite from them.


----------



## whitrzac

tharz4 said:


> Completely new to ht. Ended up jumping on what I thought was a great deal but now I'm beginning to second guess it.
> 
> First of all, I went through this thread and saw it asked but not answered. Does anybody have experience with the maxxwhite fg? The fiberglass backed material.
> 
> Next, this is what I bought:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141363120549?nav=SEARCH
> 
> But it dropped in price like 8 bucks since I ordered it last night and they aren't flying off the shelves, it says 1 sold.
> 
> Says new, model number matches, reputable seller. Guess we will see what happens



I have that same screen. I paid ~$190 from amazon in november 2013.

According to elite, this is acceptable. It was worst out of the box, this is after a few weeks.


----------



## akm3

Yup I bought the cheapie Elite pulldown as well and it has to be replaced due to waves. Sadly I really think you get what you pay for in this case.


----------



## whitrzac

akm3 said:


> Yup I bought the cheapie Elite pulldown as well and it has to be replaced due to waves. Sadly I really think you get what you pay for in this case.


This was suppose to be the 'nice' elite pull down


----------



## hawnr6

Yeah - I went through 2 elite manual pull downs before I settled on a elite electric. The electric was 5 more inches and less than a $100 more. There are still waves - but very minor


----------



## bori

I got a 100 inch elite electric. First one was broken motor. Second looks and works perfect.


----------



## icecruncher

Bought a Cinetension 92" electric screen over 6 years ago. Use it at least 10x a week.

No issues - no waves - no problems.

If you can afford it, get the tensioned one, you will not regret it. IMHO


----------



## hawnr6

icecruncher said:


> Bought a Cinetension 92" electric screen over 6 years ago. Use it at least 10x a week.
> 
> No issues - no waves - no problems.
> 
> If you can afford it, get the tensioned one, you will not regret it. IMHO


Yeah - I was so close to getting a tensioned screen. But at 120" it was $800 more then the non tensioned - and I paid less than $800 for the projector.


----------



## ben38

hawnr6 said:


> Yeah - I was so close to getting a tensioned screen. But at 120" it was $800 more then the non tensioned - and I paid less than $800 for the projector.


 Elite just released the Starling tab tensioned screens at a price that won't bust you.


----------



## taskman

Any of the non-tension screens will develop waves eventually but if it is brand new, Elite should replace it. I had my 135" Elite pull down for 2 years and didn't have any waves. I found though that keeping a consistent temperature helps in reducing the chances of waves. 

A couple years ago I almost went icecruncher's route of buying an electric cinetension screen. They are ideal for stopping waves and still have a recessed look. I had finally been able to dedicate an entire room to HT and so I went with an EZ-Frame 120". Having a screen mounted on the wall, it just looks amazing.


----------



## whitrzac

taskman said:


> Any of the non-tension screens will develop waves eventually but if it is brand new, Elite should replace it. I had my 135" Elite pull down for 2 years and didn't have any waves. I found though that keeping a consistent temperature helps in reducing the chances of waves.
> 
> A couple years ago I almost went icecruncher's route of buying an electric cinetension screen. They are ideal for stopping waves and still have a recessed look. I had finally been able to dedicate an entire room to HT and so I went with an EZ-Frame 120". Having a screen mounted on the wall, it just looks amazing.



I tried, they said it was normal and not covered


----------



## taskman

whitrzac said:


> I tried, they said it was normal and not covered


Can you see the waves when playing video?


----------



## whitrzac

taskman said:


> Can you see the waves when playing video?


The center of the screen that is bowed out is very noticeable when watching 16:9 movies.


----------



## taskman

whitrzac said:


> The center of the screen that is bowed out is very noticeable when watching 16:9 movies.


Did you go through there online warranty submission, where they ask for photos? I'm wondering if you showed a photo with a movie and wave being visible. If it then can be covered. I had to do a warranty claim on my EZ-Frame because of odd white specks that sparkled during movies. They needed a picture then sent me a replacement.


----------



## TurboTropic

What is the cause of "waves"? Is it the material being stretched and not returning to shape? Has anyone tried stretching the other areas or is this a losing battle once it starts?


----------



## AllenA07

Ugh... I'm not in love with what I'm reading on the Sable fixed screens on here. I'm looking at the 92 inch sable and don't know that I have a ton of choice. This is for a dedicated theater room, however I only expect this build to last me for 2 years or so before I move on to bigger and better. I don't want to break the bank on a screen and painting the wall white isn't an option. So for those of you who own it, what are my major drawbacks with the Sable fixed going to be?


----------



## X-Ravin

AllenA07 said:


> Ugh... I'm not in love with what I'm reading on the Sable fixed screens on here. I'm looking at the 92 inch sable and don't know that I have a ton of choice. This is for a dedicated theater room, however I only expect this build to last me for 2 years or so before I move on to bigger and better. I don't want to break the bank on a screen and painting the wall white isn't an option. So for those of you who own it, what are my major drawbacks with the Sable fixed going to be?


I have the 92" Sable, have had it about a year now. I like mine a lot. No waves or anything, looks great. My AE8000 looks pretty good on it, can't beat the price.


----------



## Orangeballer

AllenA07 said:


> Ugh... I'm not in love with what I'm reading on the Sable fixed screens on here. I'm looking at the 92 inch sable and don't know that I have a ton of choice. This is for a dedicated theater room, however I only expect this build to last me for 2 years or so before I move on to bigger and better. I don't want to break the bank on a screen and painting the wall white isn't an option. So for those of you who own it, what are my major drawbacks with the Sable fixed going to be?


I have a 120" AT Sable that was just installed a few weeks ago. The installer said it was the tightest screen he's ever done but we are loving it so far.


----------



## whokilledkaji

*Elite Screen Aeon*

Anybody see the new Elite Screen Aeon series?
Maybe it'll be officially announced at CEDIA, but there is some info on their homepage right now... 

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/fixed-39841/1983-aeon-series#1-features

The instructions are online too, and it looks like the whole screen wraps around using Velcro to create the edge free design. I wonder if that will get wavy after a few months?


----------



## dazz87

I got my Benq1070 last night and now I am looking for a screen. I am looking at the Spectrum Electric Projection "110 and I was wondering how far out is the screen once it is wall mounted? I have my "60 plasma on the same wall and just wondering if the screen will come down over the mounted plasma (looking at a 3-4" away from the wall)


----------



## hawnr6

dazz87 said:


> I got my Benq1070 last night and now I am looking for a screen. I am looking at the Spectrum Electric Projection "110 and I was wondering how far out is the screen once it is wall mounted? I have my "60 plasma on the same wall and just wondering if the screen will come down over the mounted plasma (looking at a 3-4" away from the wall)


I did the same thing - and I had to stack 2 2x4's on the wall and mount it to that - plus I have a super-low profile TV wall mount (approx 2") so you may need more of a gap.

you can also mount it to the ceiling - but the odds are that the ceiling studs wont line up exactly.


----------



## dazz87

hawnr6 said:


> I did the same thing - and I had to stack 2 2x4's on the wall and mount it to that - plus I have a super-low profile TV wall mount (approx 2") so you may need more of a gap.
> 
> you can also mount it to the ceiling - but the odds are that the ceiling studs wont line up exactly.


In my case, wall mount is the only thing I could do. Ceiling is too high. I'm going to use shelve brackets so it could stick out about 6" and then just hang the screen on it. Just wondering did you get a motorized or a manual screen? How often does your screen come down? I just scare that I will damage the screen by bringing it down and up everyday. Daytime viewing is on my plasma and night time is for the projector. For someone in my case, that the screen is on the same wall as my TV should I get a manual or a motorized screen? Thanks


----------



## hawnr6

dazz87 said:


> In my case, wall mount is the only thing I could do. Ceiling is too high. I'm going to use shelve brackets so it could stick out about 6" and then just hang the screen on it. Just wondering did you get a motorized or a manual screen? How often does your screen come down? I just scare that I will damage the screen by bringing it down and up everyday. Daytime viewing is on my plasma and night time is for the projector. For someone in my case, that the screen is on the same wall as my TV should I get a manual or a motorized screen? Thanks


I tried 2 different manual screens and they had too many noticeable waves - so I settled on the electric screen. There are still waves, but alot less noticeable. Plus - the electric screen was only a $100 more so it was worth it


----------



## bluer101

dazz87 said:


> I got my Benq1070 last night and now I am looking for a screen. I am looking at the Spectrum Electric Projection "110 and I was wondering how far out is the screen once it is wall mounted? I have my "60 plasma on the same wall and just wondering if the screen will come down over the mounted plasma (looking at a 3-4" away from the wall)


You can take a look at what I did for my 100" elite electric with benq. 

My tv is not in a wall but wall mounted to my console. Then I built a valance to lower and hide my screen. The wife loves the setup since it's hidden. Here is my build thread with lots of photos including the screen valance. My ceiling is 8 ft tall. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...526213-tv-projector-screen-console-build.html


----------



## dazz87

bluer101 said:


> You can take a look at what I did for my 100" elite electric with benq.
> 
> My tv is not in a wall but wall mounted to my console. Then I built a valance to lower and hide my screen. The wife loves the setup since it's hidden. Here is my build thread with lots of photos including the screen valance. My ceiling is 8 ft tall.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...526213-tv-projector-screen-console-build.html


Very nice Blue. Just wondering what is the length from top of the projector to the bottom of the screen (completely down)? I read on amazon its 71" is this correct? I am planning to mount it during the weekend (100" electric). Planning trying to have it where the bottom of the screen (completely down) just above my center speaker.


----------



## bluer101

dazz87 said:


> Very nice Blue. Just wondering what is the length from top of the projector to the bottom of the screen (completely down)? I read on amazon its 71" is this correct? I am planning to mount it during the weekend (100" electric). Planning trying to have it where the bottom of the screen (completely down) just above my center speaker.


Thank you, 

I measured mine and looked up the exact one I bought. When I first bought mine I was using some wrong specs. I had a smaller tv stand so after mounting my screen per specs, I put the screen down for the first time and it did not come down to where I wanted. Found out it was the wrong specs. So a week later I modified my ceiling mount with longer 2x4's. Then I decided to build my console and in close the screen with matching valance. 

So anyways here is what I bought. 

The screen 

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-100-Inch-Projector/dp/B000YTRFEG

These are the specs in mm and inch. Look for 100h

http://www.elitescreens.com/images/pdf/DimensionsTable/spectrum_dims.pdf

I also measured mine this morning and I'm about 57-58 inch from bottom of screen metal casing to top of my stand. When mine comes down I have maybe a 1/4-1/2 inch between so I would say the specs are right, but you never know.

I also ordered these brackets but never used them. They might help you if you are wall mounting. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NFVUJ2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## taskman

whokilledkaji said:


> Anybody see the new Elite Screen Aeon series?
> Maybe it'll be officially announced at CEDIA, but there is some info on their homepage right now...
> 
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/fixed-39841/1983-aeon-series#1-features
> 
> The instructions are online too, and it looks like the whole screen wraps around using Velcro to create the edge free design. I wonder if that will get wavy after a few months?


I really like that look, makes my EZ-Frame look boxy. I checked out the manual and I don't think any waves will be created. The velcro is used in conjunction with snap on connections. The instructions then follow EZ-Frame methods of snapping the screen onto the frame in a very specific order. This means the screen has a low tolerance and should be very tight. 

Also, I would recommend anyone considering it to get the 10mm bezel. Otherwise its very likely you will have some light bleed from your projector unless the image is perfect.


----------



## dazz87

I finished mounting my screen and for some reason I can't seem to get the test pattern from the menu on the benq 1070 to fit up the screen. Spent the last two hours and its driving me nuts. On the top right side of the screen you could see by the pic that I am off a bit. Maybe I thought the brackets that I mount on the wall did not line up to each other. I went back and measure both bracket and they line to each other. I try using the zoom, lens shifts, moving the projector around, etc etc etc and I cant seem to get the test pattern to fit the screen. The projector is about 10'7" from the screen. The Benq is sitting on a stand and is connect to my htpc (hdmi). I noticed an issue with right away when I was viewing a movie and I was getting tiny black bars on both left and right side of the screen on a 2:35.1 movie. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## bluer101

From that picture you PJ has to be moved more to the right and then turned to the left. It's not center. 

Also the PJ needs to be higher that's why the image is wider on the top then bottom. 

Then you need to play with the lens zoom to fit the screen square. 

It takes tinkering to get it right. If you take some photos of the whole screen and where your PJ is might be easier to help.


----------



## dazz87

bluer101 said:


> From that picture you PJ has to be moved more to the right and then turned to the left. It's not center.
> 
> Also the PJ needs to be higher that's why the image is wider on the top then bottom.
> 
> Then you need to play with the lens zoom to fit the screen square.
> 
> It takes tinkering to get it right. If you take some photos of the whole screen and where your PJ is might be easier to help.


I finally got the top and bottom of the screen to line up correctly. Raised the projector up a bit and moving it to the left Now the issue I have is with the right and left side. I cant seem to get it to line up correctly with the test pattern. No matter what I do I cant seem to get the square to line up against the frame (right and left) IF i use the zoom button then the top and bottom will go beyond the frame. Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## bluer101

From that image now the pj first needs to still go down a little in the front or go up a little in the rear. You can still see that the bottom sides still are a little wider than the top. If you fix that first the top and bottom will fall into place. 

As for the top and bottom when playing with the zoom will be just into the black border. On mine the top and bottom are about 1/4-1/2 inch into the black and my sides are about 1/4 inch into the black. This is perfectly fine. Then when you watch something the very little over (I mean little) will not be noticed with the black. 

Later if I turn mine on I will take a photo to show you. It takes time tinkering especially when table mounted. If it was on the ceiling the mount allows all types of movement easier.


----------



## jsil

What's the asking price for Elite Screen Aeon series.


----------



## dazz87

bluer101 said:


> It takes time tinkering especially when table mounted. If it was on the ceiling the mount allows all types of movement easier.


yeah its crazy. I really thought mounting the projector to the wall was going to be harder than this. Mounting the projector to the wall took about an hour, and adjusting the projector to the screen on the table took all weekend. Thats good to hear that the ceiling mount is easier than the table.


----------



## WHATTHEDILEO

My screen just FELL OUT of its case! It was left in the 'down' position after watching ~5 hours of movies, and at some point within 48 hours it somehow slipped out of the ceiling-mounted case into a crumpled heap on the floor!!! It has creases and wrinkles all over it now.

I installed it approx. 1 month ago (125" Acoustically transparent with synchronous motor - Electric125H-A1080P2). I have watched about a dozen movies so far, and the screen has been 'opened/closed' probably 2 dozen times. I have never attempted to make any adjustments to the stop-start points for the screen position, or any other kind of case or motor tinkering.

If I can get home at a reasonable time tomorrow evening, I suppose I'll call Elite to see what they have to say, but this puts a real damper on my HT project - the screen is nicely flush-mounted into the ceiling now... I tested it for a week before I framed it in!!!

Was my projector too powerful for it? I thought I had the bulb set pretty dim?!?


----------



## Ivwolfevi

jsil said:


> What's the asking price for Elite Screen Aeon series.


I'm also interested in this


----------



## WHATTHEDILEO

FYI - I've discovered that the screen is held to the roller via some type of 'Post-It Note' type tacky adhesive - I assume the screen is meant to be wrapped around at least >1 revolution, so the weight of the screen keeps it held tightly to the roller. It did not work in my case.

This attachment is pretty common knowledge here, but I didn't find it via a quick Google Search. Contrary to flippant non-helpers on the site, Google is not your friend.


----------



## johnchalt

Hello, has anyone using elite 4k acoustic pro screen? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHATTHEDILEO

I've made contact with Elite Screens Customer Service - hopefully we will be watching movies again real soon! They say they can't just send another screen to be installed in the case - a new unit is required.


----------



## bluer101

WHATTHEDILEO said:


> I've made contact with Elite Screens Customer Service - hopefully we will be watching movies again real soon! They say they can't just send another screen to be installed in the case - a new unit is required.


Just point the projector down and sit on a ladder to watch.


----------



## WHATTHEDILEO

*Great warranty support for defective screen*

My Defective screen UPDATE:

The great news - they are providing me with a complete replacement unit.

The Bummer news - I must dismantle/dissect the original unit and return a list of stuff, including internal guts of the unit...
_Both casing end caps (screwed into place on the ends of the unit’s metal housing), circuit board (found under the right end cap), 3-way wall box, IR remote, and a 24”x24” square cut out of the white screen material (to be physically cut and removed from the unit)._

I'm thankful they did not ask me to feed a new screen into the old casing, or some other kind of DIY fix for this.

I'll post again when the new screen is installed!


----------



## nick510

I just purchased the Elite Lunette 100" fixed curved screen, Can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## Tripplesixty

I recently purchased a 110" CineGrey 5D screen for my HT setup. Aside from getting the EZ Frame assembled, which was not so easy, and took a lot of manual adjusting and force to get the six pieces to align correctly, I have been super happy with the product... until a few nights ago. As I was watching the Oblivion Bluray for testing purposes I started to notice a blemish on the screen. Right in the center there seems to be a watermark like blemish about two inches long that is clearly visible when a bright uniform color is projected on the screen. It was extremely noticeable on blurays with bright colors, light gradients or other bright matte palettes. I hadn't noticed it before because I was mainly idling on the xbone dashboard or playing games with enough movement that your eye doesn't jump right to the blemish.

At this point i'm not really sure what to do... I paid a fair amount for this screen, and was extremely careful when installing and tensioning the screen. The blemish is not visible at all when when inspecting the screen with ambient light up close. This leads me to believe that the material itself is flawed... It's been about a week and it's starting to bother me while sampling blurays. Is this something Elite should fix for me? I figure the screen material can just be replaced and re-tensioned to my current frame. Has anyone else had this problem?

*UPDATE*: One other thing I noticed when inspecting the flaw was that the intensity of the blemish changed with the viewing angle side to side. At extreme enough angles the blemish mostly disappears.


----------



## whokilledkaji

Does anybody know if the "edge free" Elite Screen Aeon series is at Cedia? Im so interested in it, but haven't seen anything about it except for Elite Screens homepage. If it is at Cedia, I can't believe that nobody has picked up this story. It's bound to be Elite Screens best seller in the near future.


----------



## Tripplesixty

whokilledkaji said:


> Does anybody know if the "edge free" Elite Screen Aeon series is at Cedia? Im so interested in it, but haven't seen anything about it except for Elite Screens homepage. If it is at Cedia, I can't believe that nobody has picked up this story. It's bound to be Elite Screens best seller in the near future.


Wow this kinda makes me regret my current purchase... :/


----------



## whokilledkaji

Tripplesixty said:


> Wow this kinda makes me regret my current purchase... :/


Sorry! Not my intention at all. It's just that I can't help think that this screen is very newsworthy, but nobody is talking about it. 

I was just about to order a Sable Frame myself when I noticed the Aeon on Elite's homepage by accident.


----------



## Tripplesixty

whokilledkaji said:


> Sorry! Not my intention at all. It's just that I can't help think that this screen is very newsworthy, but nobody is talking about it.
> 
> I was just about to order a Sable Frame myself when I noticed the Aeon on Elite's homepage by accident.


No hard feelings, I was really interested in the SI zero edge solutions but wasn't willing to throw down so much cash, so now seeing that there may be cheaper alternative I'm questioning my purchase... also considering the problem I had with mine which I posted above ^... I guess time will tell.


----------



## Schank

Actually Draper already has a alternative to the zero edge frame which it is called there Profile frame with the React MS1000v material. In my view it is superior to Elites Cinegrey 5D and there Polarstar material as I have all 3 samples. In Europe it has been around for a while and the material gets great reviews. In Europe its called React 2.1. I heard about Elites Edge free frame coming out about 7 months ago and first they told me it was going to be available in Q2 or the beginning of Q3 and also it was going to be available in a 140" frame as I originally wanted a 135". After talking to them back and forth the and waiting that long the biggest they are making is a 120". Originally last week they said they could special order me one in 140" but it would take at least 5 months to make(which I thought was crazy) and then the next day they said they couldn't and there edge free frames wont be ready for production until the end of the year. Then this week I found that Draper just came out with the Profile frame. So I'm ordering that on Monday with the React material which I liked better anyway. It has a 10mm bezel the same thickness as SI's Zero edge. The only thing I wasn't sure about was the ridges on the face of it but when I talked to Draper they told me you pretty much have to rub your finger over it to know it is there. I plan on getting a roll of LED lights from Ebay to put on the back of it as that is pretty much the same as what these company's use as you can tell by the remotes the screens come with. So long story short I got sick of waiting thinking I could save a few bucks and just pony up a little extra to get the Draper screen which in my opinion is a better product anyway.


----------



## BCRSS

Before I read all 44 pages, could anyone care to give me their impressions between the tension screens (looking at CineTension2 Series & VMAX2 Series) and non tensioned screens all with electric. I would be interested in the 120's in cinewhite, figuring my walls are pretty dark. Would be my first indoor screen and have lots of questions about the pricing and quality. Thanks 
Curt


----------



## whokilledkaji

Schank said:


> Actually Draper already has a alternative to the zero edge frame which it is called there Profile frame with the React MS1000v material.


Interesting! I hadn't noticed that Draper had one too! Where are you ordering from? Any idea of pricing yet?


----------



## towndrunk

I have been looking for a screen for a few days now to put in the basement of a house that I am having built. I am sort of limited on budget due to all the other expenses I have right now so I was looking at the Elite Screens. I saw the Aeon fixed screen on their page. I was chatting with the sales rep and they gave me a price of "around $580" for the Aeon 120" screen. Since it was new, he said the "around" price was as accurate as he could get.

This is my first screen purchase so I am still just doing research, but that falls in my price range. I like the SI screens, but I don't think I can afford any of their products right now.


----------



## towndrunk

For comparison I went to the Draper site, and the Matt White 16:9 119" Profile screen was listed at $1,617. Just proves that I need to do some research. Same dimensions and screen size, three times the price. I guess it isn't as easy a decision as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Schank

whokilledkaji said:


> Interesting! I hadn't noticed that Draper had one too! Where are you ordering from? Any idea of pricing yet?


 I just ordered mine this morning from Dave Nash at the TheFinalClick. I got a 133" Profile Frame with the React MS1000v material. He gave me a great deal. Much less than what comes up on the Draper site.
Theres a youtube video I found from Cedia of the Frame. It won't let me post a link but I just went to youtube and put in Draper Cedia 2014.
Really looking forward to getting it hung on my wall. I actually phoned a guy in England and was asking him about the React material and he just loved it and he has had the Black Diamond and DNP screens in his room.


----------



## Schank

towndrunk said:


> For comparison I went to the Draper site, and the Matt White 16:9 119" Profile screen was listed at $1,617. Just proves that I need to do some research. Same dimensions and screen size, three times the price. I guess it isn't as easy a decision as I thought it was going to be.


Unfortunately in most cases I have found that you do get what you pay for.


----------



## SightSeeker1

I have the elite electric spectrum 110". It's pretty nice but there is a small wave I see that causes some distortion on horizontal movement on the screen. I know it;s a budget screen and having a perfectly flat screen on a non tensioned drop down is unlikely. Are there any tricks to adding tension when it is down? Like adding some weight to the bottom maybe? I'm not going to experiment unless someone else has had success first.


----------



## Jester435

I have a random question. I have an Elite Screen 110" in my current media room. I am moving into a new house in November and was wondering how easy it is to take apart an already built ELITE screen, so I can move?

I am going to try and not take it apart, but it may be inevitable. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ben38

Jester435 said:


> I have a random question. I have an Elite Screen 110" in my current media room. I am moving into a new house in November and was wondering how easy it is to take apart an already built ELITE screen, so I can move?
> 
> I am going to try and not take it apart, but it may be inevitable.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 Is it a fixed frame screen? Their frames are easy to take apart and reassemble. Just make sure you're careful with the screen material.


----------



## Jester435

ben38 said:


> Is it a fixed frame screen? Their frames are easy to take apart and reassemble. Just make sure you're careful with the screen material.


Thank You! 

The screen will only be taken apart to clear the stairs and then put back together. 

Thanks


----------



## mediahomesireland

Anyone know a supplier that ships international to Ireland, Elite have agents over here but can't get he Cinegrey 5D material! its a bit of joke really.

The reply was as this material is made in china its not possible to get it here!!

I thought everything was made in China


----------



## khactuyen

Hello, i have bought new 120' vmax2 but there are waves on bottom screen, it will be auto flat after long time? how i can make flat? can i replace buy other new from elite (i bought from seller on ebay)?
















thanks.


----------



## AllenA07

I have a 92in Sable fixed. No matter what I do I can't get the center support in place. How critical of a part is this? Screen looks good and my understanding is that the center support is optional.


----------



## ben38

AllenA07 said:


> I have a 92in Sable fixed. No matter what I do I can't get the center support in place. How critical of a part is this? Screen looks good and my understanding is that the center support is optional.


 A 92 inch frame is relatively small. I don't see the need for the center support for such a small frame.


----------



## blue dragon

Does Elite make a cinetension2 with sound transparent material in 2.35:1? I couldn't find it, maybe someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Phytonic13

Aeon screens are now available.


----------



## Mike Lang

I just realized that my Cinetension 2 is over 7 years old and still working and flat!


----------



## ProjectionHead

khactuyen said:


> Hello, i have bought new 120' vmax2 but there are waves on bottom screen, it will be auto flat after long time? how i can make flat? can i replace buy other new from elite (i bought from seller on ebay)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


You probably won't get anywhere from Elite or the seller in terms of a warranty/defect. How bad is it while you are projecting on to it compared to the pics you submitted?


----------



## kojotandoh

Called elite yesterday and the aeon screens aren't available in cinegrey 5d material yet


----------



## danj1111

^yep! No cinegray 5d yet. Rep said next year probably. 

Kills me that the aeon series frame is cheaper than the ez frame. Makes no sense to me at all. 

Just ordered the cinegray 5d with EZframe since I need something to project on besides my tan colored textured walls. Can't wait 6 months or more. 

I hope they do a larger screen than 120" in the Aeon too. Really want to go 135".

Also... someone above just said the Aeon is available now. Where? The dude from Elite said they weren't available to purchase yet. Just talked to him about 10 minutes ago too.


----------



## KPOD

I'm looking at the Elite 150" pull down screen to use with my Epson 8350, does anyone have any feedback about the 150"? It would be going into a room that I'm in the process of re-modeling (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...11554-remodeling-my-first-room-projector.html). Will the Epson 8350 be bright enough to cast a good image on a 150" screen? I've got a 120" screen currently on the wall and that seems too small. According to http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_8350-projection-calculator-pro.htm, I should go with a 133" so the Elite Screens 135" is also an option.

Since I have a fireplace at the end of the room, the screen needs to be a pulldown. http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-150-Inch-Projector/dp/B000BFW6RO


----------



## Phytonic13

danj1111 said:


> ^yep! No cinegray 5d yet. Rep said next year probably.
> 
> Kills me that the aeon series frame is cheaper than the ez frame. Makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> Just ordered the cinegray 5d with EZframe since I need something to project on besides my tan colored textured walls. Can't wait 6 months or more.
> 
> I hope they do a larger screen than 120" in the Aeon too. Really want to go 135".
> 
> Also... someone above just said the Aeon is available now. Where? The dude from Elite said they weren't available to purchase yet. Just talked to him about 10 minutes ago too.


Hmm. I talked to Elite and another dealer. Both said they were available.


----------



## Ivwolfevi

I can also confirm my dealer said the same yesterday


----------



## danj1111

cool. seems you guys have access to better info- what've you heard about the release date for cinegray 5D in the aeon series?


----------



## Patrow

Hi this is my first post - Does anyone have a elite cinegrey 5d and can take a image of a plain blue screen. i cant get it to be even without different shading (a lighter stripe in the middle Depending where you sit) no matter where i put my projector or change my color settings(even zoom). I'm currently using a epson 8100 if i where to purchase a better projector would this improve? eg. sony vpl vw 40 es. Generally hot spotting is a circle radiating out correct? Is it possible that due to the sable frame not being 100% flush this is caused. I have just exchanged the faulty material and have the new one one the way from amazon - so preferably don't want to change the material. Any feedback would be welcome as ive never lived with ambient light rejection screens before - but i have seen even pictures on the web.


----------



## ben38

Patrow said:


> Hi this is my first post - Does anyone have a elite cinegrey 5d and can take a image of a plain blue screen. i cant get it to be even without different shading (a lighter stripe in the middle Depending where you sit) no matter where i put my projector or change my color settings(even zoom). I'm currently using a epson 8100 if i where to purchase a better projector would this improve? eg. sony vpl vw 40 es. Generally hot spotting is a circle radiating out correct? Is it possible that due to the sable frame not being 100% flush this is caused. I have just exchanged the faulty material and have the new one one the way from amazon - so preferably don't want to change the material. Any feedback would be welcome as ive never lived with ambient light rejection screens before - but i have seen even pictures on the web.


 How far is your throw?


----------



## taskman

Patrow said:


> Hi this is my first post - Does anyone have a elite cinegrey 5d and can take a image of a plain blue screen. i cant get it to be even without different shading (a lighter stripe in the middle Depending where you sit) no matter where i put my projector or change my color settings(even zoom). I'm currently using a epson 8100 if i where to purchase a better projector would this improve? eg. sony vpl vw 40 es. Generally hot spotting is a circle radiating out correct? Is it possible that due to the sable frame not being 100% flush this is caused. I have just exchanged the faulty material and have the new one one the way from amazon - so preferably don't want to change the material. Any feedback would be welcome as ive never lived with ambient light rejection screens before - but i have seen even pictures on the web.


Have you tested just throwing your projector up against a wall to verify the light strip isn't present? If you have, there may be defects in the screen that are hard to see without a bright light hitting them, from a projector for instance. I had that issue with one of my EZframes. With the lights on in the room, use a flashlight or headlamp and stand close to the screen to see if you get a reflection from possible stains on the screen.


----------



## Patrow

Thanks for the response, the hot spot moves as the sitting position changes, I've tried changing the throw distance and not using lense shift. If I use a camera I can clearly see what's causing the problem a round circle of intense light. It's defiantly the screen causing this,
My standard grandview does not cause this. If I use for eg iTunes with thumbnails and sit in the center of the screen the white background gets darker left and right of the center of the screen. In the next two days I get my replacement screen if it also hotspots then it is a characteristic of the screen. Then I might buy something like one of elunevision (if I can get mine sold)they promise no hot spotting of their screens, does anyone else with the same screen (cine grey 5d)have the same problem? If you look at the eg of hot sptotting at the elunevision screen feature page and have look at the two football fields it's exactly what I'm experiencing.( can't give a link because I haven't had more than 5 posts)


----------



## taskman

Sorry to hear that. It sounds like you have tried all the reasonable steps to eliminate other possible causes. I have used the cinewhite on two different types of Elite Screens and didn't have any hot spots with my Epson 8500UB. It does sound like it is the screen itself.


----------



## maxl

I've just tested a sample of Darkstar and liked it a lot. It still has some shimmer, but not too much, and light rejection is pretty good. Looks like a worth replacement for my old DaLite High Power. Where is the best place to buy an Elite Darkstar screen?


----------



## Tripplesixty

Tripplesixty said:


> I recently purchased a 110" CineGrey 5D screen for my HT setup. Aside from getting the EZ Frame assembled, which was not so easy, and took a lot of manual adjusting and force to get the six pieces to align correctly, I have been super happy with the product... until a few nights ago. As I was watching the Oblivion Bluray for testing purposes I started to notice a blemish on the screen. Right in the center there seems to be a watermark like blemish about two inches long that is clearly visible when a bright uniform color is projected on the screen. It was extremely noticeable on blurays with bright colors, light gradients or other bright matte palettes. I hadn't noticed it before because I was mainly idling on the xbone dashboard or playing games with enough movement that your eye doesn't jump right to the blemish.
> 
> At this point i'm not really sure what to do... I paid a fair amount for this screen, and was extremely careful when installing and tensioning the screen. The blemish is not visible at all when when inspecting the screen with ambient light up close. This leads me to believe that the material itself is flawed... It's been about a week and it's starting to bother me while sampling blurays. Is this something Elite should fix for me? I figure the screen material can just be replaced and re-tensioned to my current frame. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> *UPDATE*: One other thing I noticed when inspecting the flaw was that the intensity of the blemish changed with the viewing angle side to side. At extreme enough angles the blemish mostly disappears.


Well I contacted Elite and got an RMA for a new screen. They shipped out the new one vai FedEx right away (thanks Elite). I just got it installed the other day and surprised to see that the replacement screen seems to have its own problems. I'll try to include pictures. I apologize for the camera phone pics but it's all I have at the moment. Sadly there appears to be a large vertical band on the left edge of the screen, clearly visible in the pictures. There are also a series of horizontal bands that are much less apparent, but still visible near the bottom of the screen. There are no physical blemishes on the screen. I'm wondering if these bands will slowly go away as the material stretches and settles or if this is a reason to dump the Elite Cine Grey 5D all together? Two bad screens in a row doesn't give me hope for ordering a 3rd.  What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## JohnnyJuarez

Im sorry to hear about your screen issue. the CineGrey 5Dis a color neutral smooth surface with sparkling elements to increase screengain in an ambient light room environment. These special characteristicsincorporates a diffusion layer over a highly reflective surface which scattersambient light while improving picture performance with a brighter image. 



The projector itself, however also plays a big part increating a hot spot. Projectors highestbrightness levels are focused in the center, and only about 70% to 80% in thecorners. In other words, the uniformityitself is not spread entirely even across the screen, thus creating a brighterspot in the center area.



To combat this, we recommend the following.

 •Reduce theprojector’s light output by choosing an economy mode

 •Install theprojector further away from the screen, minimum of 1.5 x the image width

 •Go with a lowergain screen


----------



## JohnnyJuarez

taskman said:


> Have you tested just throwing your projector up against a wall to verify the light strip isn't present? If you have, there may be defects in the screen that are hard to see without a bright light hitting them, from a projector for instance. I had that issue with one of my EZframes. With the lights on in the room, use a flashlight or headlamp and stand close to the screen to see if you get a reflection from possible stains on the screen.





taskman said:


> Sorry to hear that. It sounds like you have tried all the reasonable steps to eliminate other possible causes. I have used the cinewhite on two different types of Elite Screens and didn't have any hot spots with my Epson 8500UB. It does sound like it is the screen itself.



Im sorry to hear about your screen issue. the CineGrey 5Dis a color neutral smooth surface with sparkling elements to increase screengain in an ambient light room environment. These special characteristicsincorporates a diffusion layer over a highly reflective surface which scattersambient light while improving picture performance with a brighter image. 



The projector itself, however also plays a big part increating a hot spot. Projectors highestbrightness levels are focused in the center, and only about 70% to 80% in thecorners. In other words, the uniformityitself is not spread entirely even across the screen, thus creating a brighterspot in the center area.



To combat this, we recommend the following.

 •Reduce theprojector’s light output by choosing an economy mode

 •Install theprojector further away from the screen, minimum of 1.5 x the image width

 •Go with a lowergain screen


----------



## thezaks

Schank said:


> Actually Draper already has a alternative to the zero edge frame which it is called there Profile frame with the React MS1000v material. In my view it is superior to Elites Cinegrey 5D and there Polarstar material as I have all 3 samples...


I have two samples of Draper screen material - the React MS1000V and the XS850E. I also have two samples of Seymour Ambient Visionaire (1.3 and 1.2) materials, two DNP's (.8 and 2.3), two BD's (.8 and 1.4), Firehawk G4, and Elite Screens Darkstar. I don't have the Cinegrey 5D or the Polarstar materials that were mentioned in your comparison. 

Here's my thoughts:

Draper - these materials ranked last out of all the ones that I have. I don't like the look of them at all. 

Seymour AV - the 1.3 is close to a white screen, which isn't a compliment for an ambient light screen. The 1.2 was actually a really nice screen. In the 1.2-1.5 gain range, it was my second favorite. However, both screens scratch really easily.

DNP - these materials are outstanding and at the top of my ratings. Very scratch resistant, great off-angle (even the 2.3), and nice color and contrast. However, I've always wished for DNP to provide a screen material that was somewhere between the DNP .8 and the DNP 2.3 - the 1.2-1.5 range. 

BD - The BD 1.4 has the gain I desire, but I don't like the off-angle viewing - it's really bad. I can't live with it.

FH G4 - just OK.

Darkstar - my favorite screen. It's in the gain range that I desire, and like the DNP, it's scratch resistant, and it has great color and contrast. The contrast is probably the best of all the screen samples. The blacks are nearly the same as the .8 DNP, and the whites are brighter than the BD 1.4. This is what I wanted from DNP, and Elite Screens has provided it. One word of caution - the sample has to be turned on its side. Apparently, someone made a mistake when cutting the material for the samples. If you don't turn it on its side, the off-angle will be the worst of any screen you will ever see. Turn it on its side, and you'll hopefully see all the positives that I've noted, along with very good off-angle performance (like the DNP's). For me, it's the winner in this category of screens.


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## phenix14

Tripplesixty said:


> Well I contacted Elite and got an RMA for a new screen. They shipped out the new one vai FedEx right away (thanks Elite). I just got it installed the other day and surprised to see that the replacement screen seems to have its own problems. I'll try to include pictures. I apologize for the camera phone pics but it's all I have at the moment. Sadly there appears to be a large vertical band on the left edge of the screen, clearly visible in the pictures. There are also a series of horizontal bands that are much less apparent, but still visible near the bottom of the screen. There are no physical blemishes on the screen. I'm wondering if these bands will slowly go away as the material stretches and settles or if this is a reason to dump the Elite Cine Grey 5D all together? Two bad screens in a row doesn't give me hope for ordering a 3rd. What do you guys think I should do?


I have this same issue with horizontal stripes on my designer cut CineGrey 5D. I contacted elite and after they initially told me that I definitely had a defective screen and it would be replaced, they have since backtracked and stated that the stripes/creases occur during manufacturing and that all of the material they currently have has this issue and it will never completely go away in time. They told me the only avenue I have is to go to the distributer and request a refund. I can't conceive a way that I'd ever order or recommend Elite based in this experience. 

By the way the lines on my screen are evenly spaced and can be seen and felt. It looks very much like the material was folded at some point. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripplesixty

phenix14 said:


> I have this same issue with horizontal stripes on my designer cut CineGrey 5D. I contacted elite and after they initially told me that I definitely had a defective screen and it would be replaced, they have since backtracked and stated that the stripes/creases occur during manufacturing and that all of the material they currently have has this issue and it will never completely go away in time. They told me the only avenue I have is to go to the distributer and request a refund. I can't conceive a way that I'd ever order or recommend Elite based in this experience.
> 
> By the way the lines on my screen are evenly spaced and can be seen and felt. It looks very much like the material was folded at some point.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Interesting... Thanks for replying, this is kind of saddening... I'm already on my first replacement and don't want to go through a second round. I think it's completely unacceptable for a screen to have visual imperfections, especially when they are as blatant as the banding we are seeing. This is something that should have been caught in quality control and rejected for resale. I'm guessing I'll keep the screen for the time being and upgrade to a "grown up" screen like an SI Zero Edge screen when I move into a permanent residence.

Also after 3 days, confirming what you mentioned, there seems to be no change or fading in the lines on screen.


----------



## Soxfan111111

Someone else about a week ago tried to get a separate thread started on this but got no response, but I'll try here. Is this too good to be true:


http://www.amazon.com/Diagonal-Spectrum-Tab-Tension-Electric-Projection/dp/B00MJ4WAWG


----------



## taskman

Soxfan111111 said:


> Someone else about a week ago tried to get a separate thread started on this but got no response, but I'll try here. Is this too good to be true:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diagonal-Spectrum-Tab-Tension-Electric-Projection/dp/B00MJ4WAWG


That price lines up with the average on that screen. I recommend that people order these screens from Amazon, especially if your a prime member. They are shipped freight and I have had torn up boxes come in that I had to send back to Amazon. Also, if there are defects in the screen you can save time and just return it to Amazon. They will send out a replacement very quickly.


----------



## Soxfan111111

taskman said:


> That price lines up with the average on that screen. I recommend that people order these screens from Amazon, especially if your a prime member. They are shipped freight and I have had torn up boxes come in that I had to send back to Amazon. Also, if there are defects in the screen you can save time and just return it to Amazon. They will send out a replacement very quickly.


From what I've seen tab-tensioned motorized screens usually go for a couple thousand, not $424. Which makes me wonder if it's a piece of junk. As the first poster who found this noted, you can't find a review of this screen anywhere.


----------



## emerson

Does Elite have any tensioned manual screen?


----------



## taskman

From a price perspective Elite Screen is an Economic Friendly option for that reason. As far as I know, HTdepot.com and Elite Screens are the most affordable options. However, with the less expensive option you have more potential for issues. Which is why you want to be smart about purchasing screens, taking advantage of Amazon's return policy is one example. 

I have had a few Elite Screens, non that were electric. I had a few issues but nothing major but that is just my experience though. Others have reported mixed reviews. Recently I have seen posts on Elite showing some bad experiences with warranty repair.


----------



## diestler

Has anyone cut the power cord on their elite screen and extending it by splicing on an extension cord? Using something like this Husky Power Tool Replacement Cord found at hardware stores.

If so, did you use 14 or 16 gauge? Home Depot has both varieties. 

The power cable that comes with the screen is pretty short, doesn't reach an outlet, don't want to add a traditional extension cord as I would like to cover the cable with a "channel raceway/cord cover" and getting an electrician to add an outlet to the ceiling near the projector could be pretty pricey. I think a splice might be the best choice? Before cutting the cord on the projector though I thought I would check in here and see what others have done.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Here's a recent interview with Elite Screens about some of their new products and advice for new screen buyers:
http://www.projectorscreen.com/blog/Meet-the-Brand-Elite-Screens


----------



## major_theater

Need to check this website.


----------



## Angus.Young

Well I got my 120 sable built..

Not to bad.. but thumb is a bit sore.. had one corner where i could not get a clip in.. but seems fine.. somehow the rod did not seem to fit into the channel at that point..

Will still be awhile before i can test it but at least its built


----------



## FreeLunch

*Elite aeon 120*

Is anyone using one of these screens? Thoughts?


----------



## ProjectionHead

FreeLunch said:


> Is anyone using one of these screens? Thoughts?


The first batch to land in the US had production issues and were 'duds' for lack of a better term. Since the 2nd batch has landed, Elite has stopped selling the first batch to their dealers.

Depending on where you purchase these, you may end up with batch 1 or batch 2+.

I have confirmed today with ProjectorScreen.com that they are only shipping Batch 2 if you place an order with them.

The frame is a bit rough/raw in my opinion when compared to the higher end Da-lite UTB or Draper Profile, but at a fraction of the cost it may not bother some people.

I have yet to see the new batch in person to personally vouch for them, but that will change soon 

http://www.projectorscreen.com/store/p/99851-Elite-AR120WH2-Aeon-120-diag-58-32x104-1-HDTV-16-9-CineWhite-1-1-Gain.html


----------



## gblakley

*Anyone know the exact dimensions of an Elite Home2 16:9 100" diag. (Home100IWH2)?*

anyone know the correct Home2 Home100IWH2 case length and bottom bar length? I contacted Elite and they said the case length is 97.6" +/- 1" and bar length is 93.6" +/- 1". My problem is that if the dimensions are on the + side it won't fit on my wall and Elite won't take returns due to dimension issues. I find it hard to believe they can't provide accurate dimensions.


----------



## ProjectionHead

gblakley said:


> anyone know the correct Home2 Home100IWH2 case length and bottom bar length? I contacted Elite and they said the case length is 97.6" +/- 1" and bar length is 93.6" +/- 1". My problem is that if the dimensions are on the + side it won't fit on my wall and Elite won't take returns due to dimension issues. I find it hard to believe they can't provide accurate dimensions.


No one is going to know the dims better than the manufacturer. They give that +/- due to inconsistencies in the manufacturing process and different batch runs. While not uncommon for manufacturers to allow a small variance in overall size Elite's 1" is on the high side.



You 'could' always make a small hole in the drywall for the end of the case if it's too large... assuming its against drywall and you are cool with that sort of thing 

good luck!


----------



## jayteez

I ordered a silver ticket screen to replace my elite powergain screen because of banding issues with the elite. The silver ticket screen was nice, however it had a manufacturers defect on the upper right hand quadrant of the screen. I contacted amazon and they advised me to send the screen back..ok cool. Upon remounting my original elite screen, I decided to instead turn the screen upside down...as in turn the screen material upside down in the frame..guess what?? the banding issue is minimal..there is still a small bit of banding but hardly noticeable. To the folks with the elite powergain with bandings, try flipping the screen upside down. worked for me. sending the silver ticket back.


----------



## poisonpill

*100" cinetension ceiling install*

Hello all,

I just purchased an Electric 100HT tab-tensioned 100" screen and I'm wondering how people are installing it into the ceiling. I found my ceiling joists but they don't exactly correspond to the length of the screen. What are my options? I may have to cut into the ceiling and screw in some wood beams but I'm wondering what others have done, like do they sell a special bracket or something.

Thanks!


----------



## bluer101

poisonpill said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just purchased an Electric 100HT tab-tensioned 100" screen and I'm wondering how people are installing it into the ceiling. I found my ceiling joists but they don't exactly correspond to the length of the screen. What are my options? I may have to cut into the ceiling and screw in some wood beams but I'm wondering what others have done, like do they sell a special bracket or something.
> 
> Thanks!


You can take a board and span across the joists like me. This allowed me to hit 2 joists as close to the ends of the boards. 

Here is a post in my console build in my signature that shows the board and screen valance. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-ge...jector-screen-console-build.html#post24600945


----------



## Solarium

Soxfan111111 said:


> Someone else about a week ago tried to get a separate thread started on this but got no response, but I'll try here. Is this too good to be true:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diagonal-Spectrum-Tab-Tension-Electric-Projection/dp/B00MJ4WAWG


I'm wondering about the quality of this screen as well. It seems to be a new product, hence no reviews. And supposedly they cut down the costs of this screen by having only 2 sizes (100" or 125"), and uses the same MAXWhite screen material as most of the other screens. If it's 80% as good as the Cinetension2 line I think it's worth investing. Especially after hearing that these tensioned screens distort/ripple/wrinkles after a few years anyway, might as well replace it with a cheaper one after a few years. You save $600 from not getting the Cinetension2 series.


----------



## zebibyte

Hi, all, I just received and tested an Elite Screens ELECTRIC125HT tab-tensioned model from Amazon. 

It arrived nicely boxed and seemed to have survived shipping OK. Once it was temporarily installed in my garage, I did notice it had some V shaped wrinkles (from top corners to bottom middle), and the usual horizontal lines from sitting rolled up in the warehouse. After a few days of hanging to try to relieve the lines, not much change was noted, so I contacted Elite and they advised an RMA. Rather than deal with that, I've returned it via Amazon and another one is on the way.

It seems like a nice screen option, good quality build, and potentially a great value if I can get a properly tensioned unit. The screen material is nothing special, but looked good. The tab tensioning strings were very loose, and I asked Elite's tech support if that might be the problem, but they didn't really want to deal with it, just referring me to their website to start the replacement process. Raising and lowering the screen is slow, but fairly quiet. This first unit also had an issue where it didn't want to stop the motor when the screen was fully rolled up, so it made a grinding noise until the stop button was pressed on the remote.

Anyway, hoping for better results with a replacement unit, the value and performance seem worth the hassle.


----------



## bluer101

zebibyte said:


> Hi, all, I just received and tested an Elite Screens ELECTRIC125HT tab-tensioned model from Amazon.
> 
> It arrived nicely boxed and seemed to have survived shipping OK. Once it was temporarily installed in my garage, I did notice it had some V shaped wrinkles (from top corners to bottom middle), and the usual horizontal lines from sitting rolled up in the warehouse. After a few days of hanging to try to relieve the lines, not much change was noted, so I contacted Elite and they advised an RMA. Rather than deal with that, I've returned it via Amazon and another one is on the way.
> 
> It seems like a nice screen option, good quality build, and potentially a great value if I can get a properly tensioned unit. The screen material is nothing special, but looked good. The tab tensioning strings were very loose, and I asked Elite's tech support if that might be the problem, but they didn't really want to deal with it, just referring me to their website to start the replacement process. Raising and lowering the screen is slow, but fairly quiet. This first unit also had an issue where it didn't want to stop the motor when the screen was fully rolled up, so it made a grinding noise until the stop button was pressed on the remote.
> 
> Anyway, hoping for better results with a replacement unit, the value and performance seem worth the hassle.


Wow, that's horrible. My non tension is almost perfect.


----------



## Gooddoc

I just had a non tab tensioned delivered. I got the Elite Screens 100 Inch 16:9 Spectrum Electric Projector Screen for far less than half the price of the tab tension model. It is really more of a test screen so I can figure out what I really want a a final screen, so I'm hoping for the best. Can't go wrong though for a 100" electric screen for well under 2 Benjamins with RF and IR remote capability.


----------



## bluer101

Gooddoc said:


> I just had a non tab tensioned delivered. I got the Elite Screens 100 Inch 16:9 Spectrum Electric Projector Screen for far less than half the price of the tab tension model. It is really more of a test screen so I can figure out what I really want a a final screen, so I'm hoping for the best. Can't go wrong though for a 100" electric screen for well under 2 Benjamins with RF and IR remote capability.


That's tge same screen I have. Just like you I ordered it to get my feet wet and so far I have been really happy for the price.


----------



## Gooddoc

bluer101 said:


> That's tge same screen I have. Just like you I ordered it to get my feet wet and so far I have been really happy for the price.


That's great to hear. I'll be mounting mine up after Christmas. It's technically a gift from my kids.


----------



## bluer101

Gooddoc said:


> That's great to hear. I'll be mounting mine up after Christmas. It's technically a gift from my kids.


Here it is before I added my height channels. By all means it's not perfect and there are some small waves in it. Also the sides curl a little but none distract from that movie theater experience without breaking the bank.


----------



## Cj Supica

hello, I'm curious why all of the cinegrey 5d screens are out of stock online? Specifically amazon. I've been waiting months for them to get back in. i would like to buy from them bec of the amazing return policy incase it has any banding issues. not to mention they have them at the best price point. I'm looking to get the 100" stable frame cinegrey 5d. if anyone could provide me with any info or an alternative solution that would be great. I've already reached out to multiple sources and elite themselves but have had no luck.


----------



## rsoares28

Hello I'm in The process of building a theatre and I've settled on the Sony 40es projector now I'm looking at different screens. The 110 elite sable frame is what I initially settled on until I saw that the aeon models are now available. They look beautiful but doesn't the thick black velvet boarder serve a purpose? What are you losing to gain a thin edge? 

The wall my screen is going on will be painted a flat black so I'm not sure if a thick or thin boarder would matter. My issue is I can now fit a 120inch screen as appose to 110. My wall is 111 inches wide.

Any thought?


----------



## taskman

rsoares28 said:


> Hello I'm in The process of building a theatre and I've settled on the Sony 40es projector now I'm looking at different screens. The 110 elite sable frame is what I initially settled on until I saw that the aeon models are now available. They look beautiful but doesn't the thick black velvet boarder serve a purpose? What are you losing to gain a thin edge?
> 
> The wall my screen is going on will be painted a flat black so I'm not sure if a thick or thin boarder would matter. My issue is I can now fit a 120inch screen as appose to 110. My wall is 111 inches wide.
> 
> Any thought?


Other than aesthetics, the border serves to absorb excess light from the projector which results in a clean image on the screen. That said, you have an advantage with the black wall which will absorb most of the excess light. In addition, the Aeon comes with black velvet tape to add an artificial border if light overshooting is an issue. IMO, I would go with the Aeon. I love fixed frame and I have an EZFrame 120 from Elite that really looks like a work of art but the Aeon is on a whole different level. That thing is going to look slick as hell on your wall. 

For sizing, I'm sure your aware seating distance matters. I have played with a few screens, 135 and 120s. As long as you have around 12ft of distance, I would go 120. I once tried 12ft and 135 inch which didn't turn out as well. For quick comparisons of screen size, use displaywars.com. I've been using that site religiously since 2006 but be warned, it often makes you think how you can fit just a couple more inches.........


----------



## rsoares28

taskman said:


> Other than aesthetics, the border serves to absorb excess light from the projector which results in a clean image on the screen. That said, you have an advantage with the black wall which will absorb most of the excess light. In addition, the Aeon comes with black velvet tape to add an artificial border if light overshooting is an issue. IMO, I would go with the Aeon. I love fixed frame and I have an EZFrame 120 from Elite that really looks like a work of art but the Aeon is on a whole different level. That thing is going to look slick as hell on your wall.
> 
> For sizing, I'm sure your aware seating distance matters. I have played with a few screens, 135 and 120s. As long as you have around 5ft of distance, I would go 120. I once tried 7ft and 135 inch which didn't turn out as well. For quick comparisons of screen size, use displaywars.com. I've been using that site religiously since 2006 but be warned, it often makes you think how you can fit just a couple more inches.........


Thanks for the detailed reply, much appreciated. My couch will be about 13 ft from the screen so i think i'm ok. I have some bestbuy gift cards which will bring the 110inch sabel frame to under $150cad out the door. The cheapest aeon i'm finding is $448us... seeing my wall is painted black i'm not quite sure the thin edge will provide any benefit as a thick or thin edge will blend into the black background. Is the aeon screen material any different? In my scenario is the aeon worth another $450? (including exchange rate)

Thanks


----------



## ProjectionHead

Cj Supica said:


> hello, I'm curious why all of the cinegrey 5d screens are out of stock online? Specifically amazon. I've been waiting months for them to get back in. i would like to buy from them bec of the amazing return policy incase it has any banding issues. not to mention they have them at the best price point. I'm looking to get the 100" stable frame cinegrey 5d. if anyone could provide me with any info or an alternative solution that would be great. I've already reached out to multiple sources and elite themselves but have had no luck.


They are out of stock at Amazon because they are at such a low price. Amazon buys huge quantities at very low prices and resells them at virtually no margin. When elite items are out of stock at Amazon, they can remain out of stock for a while until Amazon's next monstrous order.
You may have some luck with some specialty merchants like ProjectorScreen.com, The AVS Science Store or others mentioned in this forum. You may spend an extra $20 or so, but at least you are getting some support from people who know about and care about projection screens.


----------



## ProjectionHead

taskman said:


> Other than aesthetics, the border serves to absorb excess light from the projector which results in a clean image on the screen. That said, you have an advantage with the black wall which will absorb most of the excess light. In addition, the Aeon comes with black velvet tape to add an artificial border if light overshooting is an issue. IMO, I would go with the Aeon. I love fixed frame and I have an EZFrame 120 from Elite that really looks like a work of art but the Aeon is on a whole different level. That thing is going to look slick as hell on your wall.
> 
> For sizing, I'm sure your aware seating distance matters. I have played with a few screens, 135 and 120s. As long as you have around 5ft of distance, I would go 120. I once tried 7ft and 135 inch which didn't turn out as well. For quick comparisons of screen size, use displaywars.com. I've been using that site religiously since 2006 but be warned, it often makes you think how you can fit just a couple more inches.........


I agree; the larger border is not necessary unless you are having trouble dialing in your projector to match the screen. The Aeon can be left with no border or have the thin black border applied to the surface if interested. It looks great both ways in our opinion depending on the room.


----------



## taskman

rsoares28 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, much appreciated. My couch will be about 13 ft from the screen so i think i'm ok.  I have some bestbuy gift cards which will bring the 110inch sabel frame to under $150cad out the door. The cheapest aeon i'm finding is $448us... seeing my wall is painted black i'm not quite sure the thin edge will provide any benefit as a thick or thin edge will blend into the black background. Is the aeon screen material any different? In my scenario is the aeon worth another $450? (including exchange rate)
> 
> Thanks


No problem at all, your welcome. Other than the thin edge, there doesn't seem to be any obvious benefits to going Aeon. The Aeon is probably easier to build but beyond that, it makes sense to just go with the Sabel Frame. I can give you a couple tips for the installation. Once you slide each clip partially on, use a flat head screwdriver to push it all the way. Your fingers will thank you. Also, once you screw the frame together but before you tighten it. You will probably notice one of the corners is not even, just smack it with a rubber mallet a couple times. Chinese metallurgy can be tricky.


----------



## ProjectionHead

rsoares28 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, much appreciated. My couch will be about 13 ft from the screen so i think i'm ok. I have some bestbuy gift cards which will bring the 110inch sabel frame to under $150cad out the door. The cheapest aeon i'm finding is $448us... seeing my wall is painted black i'm not quite sure the thin edge will provide any benefit as a thick or thin edge will blend into the black background. Is the aeon screen material any different? In my scenario is the aeon worth another $450? (including exchange rate)
> 
> Thanks


It is only worth the price difference if you want the zero or low profile edge for an aesthetic reason. Image-wise there is no difference in the Cinewhite surface used on the two different models.


----------



## Vladimir Gapon

planning to buy screen, what is deferens sable vc EZ frame, is screen material the same only frame different?
Thank you


----------



## Niloch

*AcousticPro UHD?*

Anyone have any experience with the new UHD screens from Elite? Looking for something that won't have Moire effect with my new Ben 1070 that's on order.

Currently debating Acoustically transparent vs. having the speaker below the screen.


----------



## bluer101

Niloch said:


> Anyone have any experience with the new UHD screens from Elite? Looking for something that won't have Moire effect with my new Ben 1070 that's on order.
> 
> Currently debating Acoustically transparent vs. having the speaker below the screen.


Here is a thread that talks about it a little. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/1475648-best-screen-my-application.html


----------



## swap_File

Here is the story / review of my ELECTRIC100HT.

In the past I've used a manual Da-Lite model C that I picked up from an local University's dumpster. It had some marks from students on the screen surface, and was getting wavy, but it was good enough for ~15+ years, starting on a Barco 600, Zenith 851x, Optoma HD 70, HD 72, HD65... now finally with a HD 25e I decided it was time to upgrade.

I wanted a tab tensioned screen to prevent the wavyness I had, but I could never quite justify the purchase, until I noticed the Spectrum Tab-Tensioned series...

I knew tab tensioned screens were longer than standard screens, but after checking the dimensions, I realized that this series is even considerably longer than other tab tensioned screens. Go check the dimensions on the elite screens site for yourself and compare. Due to my room size, I could only fit in the ELECTRIC100HT, but it will give about the same usable screen width as my previous screen.

I ordered one up from overstock for ~$360 shipped. At the time, they were ~$400 on amazon (Same price as the ELECTRIC125HT), but both places have easy return policies so I figured why not.

The screen arrived 5 days later via UPS. I installed it, ran the screen down, but when I went to put it back up again the motor wouldn't shut off. I also noticed the screen seemed to be slightly higher on one side than the other, the motor seemed to hum unevenly, and there were a few nicks where the black and white sections of the screen meet.

I tried to contact elite screens tech support to see if the retraction height was adjustable without voiding the warranty, but I heard no reply, and given the other problems I had noticed, I just boxed it back up, and mailed it back for an exchange.

A week later I got a reply from elite with directions on how to adjust the screen, but by then it was too late.

A few days after that a new screen arrived via an LTL carrier. This screen was packed slightly different from the first. It had velcro straps around the screen in addition to foam. Maybe it was from a newer batch? I hung it up, and started to test it.

This screen appeared to be in much better shape than the last, everything appeared straight and there were no nicks. But again, the motor would not shut off when retracting the screen. I grabbed the manual they sent me and carefully tightened the upper limit switch by two rotations to correct the retraction. Note: While support says you can do this without voiding your warranty, the knob is under a "Warranty Void If Removed" Sticker. I suggest peeling it back with a razor blade and carefully putting it back.

Here are the instructions they sent me:
scribd.com/doc/254127805/VMAX2-Spectrum
(I can't post links because I don't have enough posts)

At this point I noticed that the screws holding the end caps on were all loose. I tightened them up, and everything seemed to be fine. The screen goes up and down quietly and stops where it should.

I can only assume that the limit switch adjustment screws, as well as the end cap screws, are shaking loose during shipping. It might be a good idea to check them all before use. And to order from a store that has easy returns....


----------



## SinisterJ

I'm looking at an electric elite screen, can anyone comment on the main difference between the max white FG and the cinewhite?


----------



## BlvckBox

Hi everybody, 

I bought my Elite Spectrum screen motorized, I have a few concerns. 
I need to mount this to the ceiling to over lap my TV that is wall mounted it comes out about 16", the problem is when I line it up to the ceiling it does not line up to the joist for me to mount it in, I was reading that It can be mounted just to the dry wall with toggle bolts, my concern is I come home to a huge wall in my ceiling and the screen on the floor. Cant it be done or should I do something else? suggestions??? 

Thank you,


----------



## bluer101

BlvckBox said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I bought my Elite Spectrum screen motorized, I have a few concerns.
> I need to mount this to the ceiling to over lap my TV that is wall mounted it comes out about 16", the problem is when I line it up to the ceiling it does not line up to the joist for me to mount it in, I was reading that It can be mounted just to the dry wall with toggle bolts, my concern is I come home to a huge wall in my ceiling and the screen on the floor. Cant it be done or should I do something else? suggestions???
> 
> Thank you,


Look in my signature for media console build. Towards the end there are pictures of my screen valance. In there you will see that I used a piece of board to span the entire length of the screen case. This then allows you to mount the board to the joists while making sure your screen is where you want it. If you need any more help don't hesitate.


----------



## wjlane

I bought an ES Spectrum Acoustically Transparent 125" electric screen in November 2014 and noticed for the last month or so, a "knocking" noise every 2-3 seconds while the screen lowers. It does not make this noise while retracting. ES customer service rep Charlie Barrentos said I needed a motor cap part, but when I asked if I would need to ship the entire screen back, he said that wouldn't be addressed until I submit the warranty form. I also noticed that my screen case has a slight bow in the middle like it could use some type of central support because it is so wide. Anyone else have experience with these two issues?


----------



## BlvckBox

bluer101 said:


> Look in my signature for media console build. Towards the end there are pictures of my screen valance. In there you will see that I used a piece of board to span the entire length of the screen case. This then allows you to mount the board to the joists while making sure your screen is where you want it. If you need any more help don't hesitate.


I've had pictures of your projector screen set-up for a long time lol. 

The guy at lowes told me the same thing, to do something similar but I have also heard that the Dry wall can carry the weight, the thing is, I am currently in a rental, now making a mount board isnt a problem, but if I can avoid it, I will, lol. unfortunately this isn't one of those trial and error thing if things go wrong, hence my question, but if nothing else is available then ill go with the mounting board.


----------



## bluer101

BlvckBox said:


> I've had pictures of your projector screen set-up for a long time lol.
> 
> The guy at lowes told me the same thing, to do something similar but I have also heard that the Dry wall can carry the weight, the thing is, I am currently in a rental, now making a mount board isnt a problem, but if I can avoid it, I will, lol. unfortunately this isn't one of those trial and error thing if things go wrong, hence my question, but if nothing else is available then ill go with the mounting board.


Take a photo of your ceiling area. 

The board is perfect because your still only using 4 screws. Wherever the board ends up in your desired position you put 2 screws up through the ceiling into the joist on the farthest you can go on each side. Just need to find the joist. Then all there is is some small holes where the screw passes through.


----------



## ben38

SinisterJ said:


> I'm looking at an electric elite screen, can anyone comment on the main difference between the max white FG and the cinewhite?


 The MaxWhite and the Cinewhite are very similar in performance and gain. The MaxWhite material is thick so it can be used in non-tensioned electric screen setups and manual pull down screens. 
The Cinewhite material is much thinner and smoother. It's designed to be used with tensioned electric and fixed frame screens.


----------



## Teehee_10296

Hello everyone, this is my first post on these forums, I was thinking about getting the Aeon screen but can't seem to find reviews anywhere. Is there a specific reason why? If anyone DOES have it can you send me a pic showing what it looks like .. I really like it and it seems pretty cheap compared to others. I also plan on getting the ambient lighting kit for an extra $100 for aesthetics purposes .. Any complaints, reviews, answers will be appreciated


----------



## BlvckBox

bluer101 said:


> Take a photo of your ceiling area.
> 
> The board is perfect because your still only using 4 screws. Wherever the board ends up in your desired position you put 2 screws up through the ceiling into the joist on the farthest you can go on each side. Just need to find the joist. Then all there is is some small holes where the screw passes through.


4th person to tell about this solution, will be going forward with this. I just had concerned bc the screen is pretty heavy lol. 

Thank you.


----------



## bluer101

BlvckBox said:


> 4th person to tell about this solution, will be going forward with this. I just had concerned bc the screen is pretty heavy lol.
> 
> Thank you.



It will hold more than enough. I have my screen and valance hanging from it. I also built wood spacers to get the screen down to the right height. 

Just find your joists in the ceiling and use long screws. 

The board and hardware will run less than $20 and your screen will be exactly where you want it.


----------



## godzillinois

swap_File said:


> Here is the story / review of my ELECTRIC100HT.
> 
> In the past I've used a manual Da-Lite model C that I picked up from an local University's dumpster. It had some marks from students on the screen surface, and was getting wavy, but it was good enough for ~15+ years, starting on a Barco 600, Zenith 851x, Optoma HD 70, HD 72, HD65... now finally with a HD 25e I decided it was time to upgrade.
> 
> I wanted a tab tensioned screen to prevent the wavyness I had, but I could never quite justify the purchase, until I noticed the Spectrum Tab-Tensioned series...
> 
> I knew tab tensioned screens were longer than standard screens, but after checking the dimensions, I realized that this series is even considerably longer than other tab tensioned screens. Go check the dimensions on the elite screens site for yourself and compare. Due to my room size, I could only fit in the ELECTRIC100HT, but it will give about the same usable screen width as my previous screen.
> 
> I ordered one up from overstock for ~$360 shipped. At the time, they were ~$400 on amazon (Same price as the ELECTRIC125HT), but both places have easy return policies so I figured why not.
> 
> The screen arrived 5 days later via UPS. I installed it, ran the screen down, but when I went to put it back up again the motor wouldn't shut off. I also noticed the screen seemed to be slightly higher on one side than the other, the motor seemed to hum unevenly, and there were a few nicks where the black and white sections of the screen meet.
> 
> I tried to contact elite screens tech support to see if the retraction height was adjustable without voiding the warranty, but I heard no reply, and given the other problems I had noticed, I just boxed it back up, and mailed it back for an exchange.
> 
> A week later I got a reply from elite with directions on how to adjust the screen, but by then it was too late.
> 
> A few days after that a new screen arrived via an LTL carrier. This screen was packed slightly different from the first. It had velcro straps around the screen in addition to foam. Maybe it was from a newer batch? I hung it up, and started to test it.
> 
> This screen appeared to be in much better shape than the last, everything appeared straight and there were no nicks. But again, the motor would not shut off when retracting the screen. I grabbed the manual they sent me and carefully tightened the upper limit switch by two rotations to correct the retraction. Note: While support says you can do this without voiding your warranty, the knob is under a "Warranty Void If Removed" Sticker. I suggest peeling it back with a razor blade and carefully putting it back.
> 
> Here are the instructions they sent me:
> scribd.com/doc/254127805/VMAX2-Spectrum
> (I can't post links because I don't have enough posts)
> 
> At this point I noticed that the screws holding the end caps on were all loose. I tightened them up, and everything seemed to be fine. The screen goes up and down quietly and stops where it should.
> 
> I can only assume that the limit switch adjustment screws, as well as the end cap screws, are shaking loose during shipping. It might be a good idea to check them all before use. And to order from a store that has easy returns....


Thanks for the review! So when you say the tab-tensioned screen is longer than normal, is that included in Elite's desription? They say the 125" inch model is 61.3" tall (so about 5 feet) does that include the extra length, or is that only the "usable space?" I only have a 7 foot ceiling in my basement and I'm trying to at least be able to have a center speaker sit on the floor underneath the screen.


----------



## godzillinois

taskman said:


> Other than aesthetics, the border serves to absorb excess light from the projector which results in a clean image on the screen. That said, you have an advantage with the black wall which will absorb most of the excess light. In addition, the Aeon comes with black velvet tape to add an artificial border if light overshooting is an issue. IMO, I would go with the Aeon. I love fixed frame and I have an EZFrame 120 from Elite that really looks like a work of art but the Aeon is on a whole different level. That thing is going to look slick as hell on your wall.
> 
> For sizing, I'm sure your aware seating distance matters. I have played with a few screens, 135 and 120s. As long as you have around 5ft of distance, I would go 120. I once tried 7ft and 135 inch which didn't turn out as well. For quick comparisons of screen size, use displaywars.com. I've been using that site religiously since 2006 but be warned, it often makes you think how you can fit just a couple more inches.........


Thanks for this post and link! I have an area that's 15 feet long with 7 feet high ceiling, and I was going for a 125" screen and was wondering if that was feasible in my space. I'm glad I saw your post for verification!


----------



## swap_File

godzillinois said:


> Thanks for the review! So when you say the tab-tensioned screen is longer than normal, is that included in Elite's desription? They say the 125" inch model is 61.3" tall (so about 5 feet) does that include the extra length, or is that only the "usable space?" I only have a 7 foot ceiling in my basement and I'm trying to at least be able to have a center speaker sit on the floor underneath the screen.


Longer as in, shipping length. It would likely be called the width once you hang it. The tab tensioning lines take up a lot of extra space on the spectrum tab tensioned model, more so than even other tab tensioned screens.

The stock height of the 100 inch screen from the ceiling to the bottom most point of the metal bar is about 61". The automatic stop can be adjusted upwards to almost 55" without hiding the white screen area but this may void the warranty (See the manual I attached to my previous post). Do not try to lower the screen farther than stock, this can damage the screen.

You can also just hit the stop button before the screen is all the way down, the top 6 inches of screen is black.

Keep in mind that raising the screen that close to the ceiling may cause projector keystoning especially if your projector is ceiling mounted.


----------



## godzillinois

swap_File said:


> Longer as in, shipping length. It would likely be called the width once you hang it. The tab tensioning lines take up a lot of extra space on the spectrum tab tensioned model, more so than even other tab tensioned screens.
> 
> The stock height of the 100 inch screen from the ceiling to the bottom most point of the metal bar is about 61". The automatic stop can be adjusted upwards to almost 55" without hiding the white screen area but this may void the warranty (See the manual I attached to my previous post). Do not try to lower the screen farther than stock, this can damage the screen.
> 
> You can also just hit the stop button before the screen is all the way down, the top 6 inches of screen is black.
> 
> Keep in mind that raising the screen that close to the ceiling may cause projector keystoning especially if your projector is ceiling mounted.


hmmm... so the space I have is about 15 feet long (from the back wall to the viewing wall) and about 7 feet high. I really want the ELECTRIC125HT - but with a room that size should I be getting the 100" Electric Tab-tensioned screen instead? What do you guys think?


----------



## jayteez

*Any tips for installing ezframe material?*

so I have gone through a couple of screen returns with elite. The first was a powergain screen which had terrible banding issues, so I sent that one back and got a replacement cinewhite screen which didnt exhibit the bandings but has white spots all over the screen area. Anyway, I am expecting another cinewhite screen from them within a couple of days. My question is are there any tips on installing the screen material to the ezframe? It takes a good amount of pull on the material in order to get the tension rods in the slots. I see on the website where they advise to attach the corners of the material to the frame first and then work the remainder. Is this the preferred way?


----------



## ben38

jayteez said:


> so I have gone through a couple of screen returns with elite. The first was a powergain screen which had terrible banding issues, so I sent that one back and got a replacement cinewhite screen which didnt exhibit the bandings but has white spots all over the screen area. Anyway, I am expecting another cinewhite screen from them within a couple of days. My question is are there any tips on installing the screen material to the ezframe? It takes a good amount of pull on the material in order to get the tension rods in the slots. I see on the website where they advise to attach the corners of the material to the frame first and then work the remainder. Is this the preferred way?


 Actually, i would always do it the other way around, starting at the middles and working my way to the edges. I understand Elites new frames (Ezframe2 and Sableframe2) come with new material that don't use tension rods. The material has a built in edge instead. Don't know if this new material can fit the original EZ Frame, but you should look into it.


----------



## jayteez

ben38 said:


> Actually, i would always do it the other way around, starting at the middles and working my way to the edges. I understand Elites new frames (Ezframe2 and Sableframe2) come with new material that don't use tension rods. The material has a built in edge instead. Don't know if this new material can fit the original EZ Frame, but you should look into it.


Material already on its way, so I'll just have to make it work. Just trying to find an easier way to get the new screen in without bending my fingers all to hell trying to get it to stretch into the slots.


----------



## Omni009

So what is the difference between Spectrum and VMAX electric screens? I read the description, even from the Elite site, and I can't figure it out...


----------



## Omni009

OK, got my answer from them. I think I am going with their manual 106". Does anyone have one of these that can give me their opinion on them?


----------



## bluer101

I have a 100 inch electric spectrum series and it's great for the money. Yes, it has some waves and curling on the sides, but not distracting for me considering the price.


----------



## biliam1982

Omni009 said:


> OK, got my answer from them. I think I am going with their manual 106". Does anyone have one of these that can give me their opinion on them?


What's the difference?


----------



## Omni009

biliam1982 said:


> What's the difference?


According to them, only the trigger. VMAX2 has an IR and RF trigger, and Spectrum only has the IR. That's it.


----------



## biliam1982

Omni009 said:


> According to them, only the trigger. VMAX2 has an IR and RF trigger, and Spectrum only has the IR. That's it.


Got it, thx!


----------



## Omni009

bluer101 said:


> I have a 100 inch electric spectrum series and it's great for the money. Yes, it has some waves and curling on the sides, but not distracting for me considering the price.


How do you like the Maxwhite material itself? I was almost about to go with Da-Lite instead, and then when I searched I found many people who disliked their HC Matte white. This Maxwhite material also has a listed 1.1 gain, so I figure it might be similar.

I really just need something that works. No high powered, but if electric keeps the waves away better then maybe a 100" electric over a 106" manual. Screen decisions are tough on a limited budget!
http://www.avsforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bluer101

Omni009 said:


> How do you like the Maxwhite material itself? I was almost about to go with Da-Lite instead, and then when I searched I found many people who disliked their HC Matte white. This Maxwhite material also has a listed 1.1 gain, so I figure it might be similar.
> 
> I really just need something that works. No high powered, but if electric keeps the waves away better then maybe a 100" electric over a 106" manual. Screen decisions are tough on a limited budget!
> http://www.avsforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


This was my first purchase for projector and screen so I have nothing to compare to. But I'm extremely happy with my little cost investment. 

If you get a manual or electric non tensioned screen you will have some waves and imperfections. If you realize that and focus on little money spent then you will be fine. They now make a spectrum series electric tab tension screen. It get good reviews for the price and comes in 100 and 125 only. I thought about changing my non tensioned for the new tensioned but I can't justify the cost.


----------



## Charles J P

I'm looking for potentially some help from someone who owns a CineTension 2 120" screen. I'm looking at ceiling mounting in my basement which only has 7.5' ceilings. I am measuring from the ceiling down but I have a low, wide equipment cabinet like bluer101 just posted (mine is not quite that tall). But I'm worried the screen is going to drop so far it will be at or below the top of my equipment shelving. From shelf to ceiling I think I have 68". Elite does an "overall height" spec on their site and it says 73". Which means it WOULD drop below the top of my shelf. However, I'm wondering how much drop they have at the top when they do that measurement. Could I raise the drop and only leave like 1" of black at the top. 

In other words, my real question is, what is the absolute shortest possible drop I could have from this screen from the ceiling to the very bottom of the screen, meaning to the bottom weight bar thingy. If anyone who owns this screen could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## asteriskmonkey

For those curious about polar star, vs darkstar 1.4 vs darkstar 0.9 I have ordered screens in all flavor, they will be here in one week for comparison. 

I have tested the smaller samples of the ds 0.9 against a DNP blade 85-80 material and i nearly couldn't believe what i was seeing ,they were identical in color reproduction,angles,falloff etc.. (with the small sample from what i could see) 

Ill get some pics taken soon to show if anyone interested


----------



## thezaks

asteriskmonkey said:


> For those curious about polar star, vs darkstar 1.4 vs darkstar 0.9 I have ordered screens in all flavor, they will be here in one week for comparison.
> 
> I have tested the smaller samples of the ds 0.9 against a DNP blade 85-80 material and i nearly couldn't believe what i was seeing ,they were identical in color reproduction,angles,falloff etc.. (with the small sample from what i could see)
> 
> Ill get some pics taken soon to show if anyone interested


I'm definitely interested! I have samples of both the Darkstar .9 and 1.4, and I saw them both in person at the Elite Screens facility. I also have a sample of the DNP 08-85 material. To me, the .9 and the 08-85 are very similar, except the Darkstar .9 gets just a tad better blacks. The blacks on the Darkstar 1.4 are close to the 08-85 material, which makes for some nice pop on the 1.4 material.

Dave


----------



## MGBPUFF

Charles J P said:


> I'm looking for potentially some help from someone who owns a CineTension 2 120" screen. I'm looking at ceiling mounting in my basement which only has 7.5' ceilings. I am measuring from the ceiling down but I have a low, wide equipment cabinet like bluer101 just posted (mine is not quite that tall). But I'm worried the screen is going to drop so far it will be at or below the top of my equipment shelving. From shelf to ceiling I think I have 68". Elite does an "overall height" spec on their site and it says 73". Which means it WOULD drop below the top of my shelf. However, I'm wondering how much drop they have at the top when they do that measurement. Could I raise the drop and only leave like 1" of black at the top.
> 
> In other words, my real question is, what is the absolute shortest possible drop I could have from this screen from the ceiling to the very bottom of the screen, meaning to the bottom weight bar thingy. If anyone who owns this screen could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.


 I have this very same screen mtd. to the ceiling with the standard brackets. It indeed measures 73" from ceiling to bottom of weighted bar. The lowering limit is as factory set (giving the 73") and there is 4 1/2" of black at top of screen. So the max you could raise the limit would be 4", leaving 69". So if you ceiling mount, I don't think you can use it (unless you move it out far enough to clear the cabinet top.


----------



## tmas333

would anyone reccomened these screens for the w1070?


----------



## asteriskmonkey

tmas333 said:


> would anyone reccomened these screens for the w1070?


Any screen will work with anything but its relative to surrounding materials, ambiant light level/ control of light and personal preference. 

When choosing a screen there are 3 things that need to be taken into account

1)room color/light etc..
2)projector (distance, lumens)
3)screen (size,gain)

There is a relatively decent calculator on here you can use to input the distance youll be using your stuff at http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm


----------



## asteriskmonkey

Here are some screen comparisons of the Polarstar 1.3 and Darkstar 1.4 materials (I do sell these) 
I took these with an Android phone, max res... You can see the amount of daylight that is flooding into the room so I took one with dark images on and some color on. you can see daytime on one of pics for reference  

Projector is a Sony vpl40 from nearly 210" away 17.5 feet, so that's some pretty impressive punch to what is an otherwise washed out crappy image in the day.

Let me know if anyone wants more different shots.


----------



## thezaks

asteriskmonkey said:


> Here are some screen comparisons of the Polarstar 1.3 and Darkstar 1.4 materials (I do sell these)
> I took these with an Android phone, max res... You can see the amount of daylight that is flooding into the room so I took one with dark images on and some color on. you can see daytime on one of pics for reference
> 
> Projector is a Sony vpl40 from nearly 210" away 17.5 feet, so that's some pretty impressive punch to what is an otherwise washed out crappy image in the day.
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants more different shots.


Hi,

So that's what the 40" samples look like (I've been trying to get one of those for months now) A few questions, plus a request:

1) Sony vpl40 - is that a VPL-HW40ES?
2) Assuming ps 1.3 on left and ds 1.4 on right?
3) What is your subjective opinion on the pros/cons of the two screens - both for daylight viewing and night viewing?
4) For a dark scene, it would be nice to get a comparison with a more consistent image on both screens. Perhaps a star scene or something?


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## asteriskmonkey

thezaks said:


> Hi,
> 
> So that's what the 40" samples look like (I've been trying to get one of those for months now) A few questions, plus a request:
> 
> 1) Sony vpl40 - is that a VPL-HW40ES?
> 2) Assuming ps 1.3 on left and ds 1.4 on right?
> 3) What is your subjective opinion on the pros/cons of the two screens - both for daylight viewing and night viewing?
> 4) For a dark scene, it would be nice to get a comparison with a more consistent image on both screens. Perhaps a star scene or something?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


1) yes its the vpl-hw40es
2) correct the polarstar is the left and the darkstar 1.4 is on the right (below is blackout blind white)

3) Id say this is less subjective and more scenario based, in this current test due to the position of the window the projector location, the polarstar for daytime viewing offers a much better image, the colors on the darkstar look a little richer stock though it just looks duller in full day light due to it getting wash from the front being retro-reflective as opposed to the polarstars angular reflective design. 

4) Dark scenes at night.. these are really ultra hard to judge in person the ds and polarstar (with lamp set correctly) are nearly indistinguishable. Without calibration though in the dark, the darkstar gives a better overall feel to color and what i dare say may only be a few points darker black if at all even noticible (just hit the brightness down if you want even darker black levels :/ ) Ive tried the 0.9 material with this projector.. if the projector is close and iris at center screen height it works well but at nearly 14ft back its too weak for the 0.9.

I've taken some shots here, some bright some dark, all in the nighttime no lights around setting. 

I should really vest in a better camera to take this, its hard to take low lux shots. 

If you projector is pointing straight at screen (or within 5 degrees from iris to top of screen) the dark star material is well suited as its retro-reflective. 

If you screen is lower or higher then where your mounting your projector with a greater angle (there is some < shape where your projector is further back than your seating position or vise versa) The polarstar is a great choice. The only caveat about the polarstar i found was that if you put to much light on it youll see a shimmer, it can be hard to notice or incredibly glaring dependent on how bright your projector is. After fiddling with the sony putting it into reference mode and dialing down the brightness i didn't notice anymore. I would not recommend polar star for anything over 2000 lumens (at 13.5ft!) unless you want to see shiny sparkles. (a simple rule of thumb for distance for this material is you want to have your projector=2xscreen size back.

The polarstar has an edgefree/borless option so that can be a pretty slick looking screen
Also after getting hands on with these larger samples, personally im not opposed to the velvety edges they absorb the light like a monster so those are great frames if you have a little light overshoot and they do feel quite pimp.. 

So what is right for the job is going to depend entirely on the environment this is going in and the end location/lumens of the projector either one of these are fantastic materials.

The msrp on the polarstar is less if cost is a factor. !


----------



## JamesVG81

Just ordered the Elite Screens 138 Inch 2:35:1 SableFrame Acoustically Transparent Fixed Projector Screen from Amazon with "Damaged box" for 250 bucks with free prime shipping wish me luck.. Came with the AcousticPro 1080P2 screen. I might change out the screen material depending on how it looks with the 1080p2. The 1080p3 looks like like the seymour uf materiel I go a sample of in the mail. Any one know if they do the AcousticPro UHD in a fixed screen you can order? Thanks


----------



## asteriskmonkey

JamesVG81 said:


> Just ordered the Elite Screens 138 Inch 2:35:1 SableFrame Acoustically Transparent Fixed Projector Screen from Amazon with "Damaged box" for 250 bucks with free prime shipping wish me luck.. Came with the AcousticPro 1080P2 screen. I might change out the screen material depending on how it looks with the 1080p2. The 1080p3 looks like like the seymour uf materiel I go a sample of in the mail. Any one know if they do the AcousticPro UHD in a fixed screen you can order? Thanks


Yes they do a acoustic pro 4k line, that is not in the amazon stuff its in there evp line.
You can get them in standard or curved fixed frame ranging upto 230"


----------



## JamesVG81

Got the screen today.. Was as said.. Brand new in the box , just the box was a little beat up. Going to try and get my false wall built tomorrow and hang the screen.


----------



## bstratta

Quote:
Originally Posted by bstratta View Post
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-...ct_top?ie=UTF8

this one?
or this one...

http://www.amazon.com/Homegear-120-M.../dp/B00MQD2EH6

being "low end" would I get more for my $61


So with or without bias.... is the ELite going to worth the $61 comparing the two?


----------



## JamesVG81

Got my new Elite Screens 138 Inch 2:35:1 SableFrame AcousticPro 1080P2 up today. But I can see the weave like crazy. I can see perfect tiny squares all over the screen even from like 18 foot back. Like no way I can deal with this. Should it be this bad? Thought this was angled cut ? Thanks


----------



## Classy Tech

I just had my Cinegrey 120" material replaced with white to fix a hot spotting issue. The material they sent has these spots on it. Anything I can do about it? I tried warm water with a bit of dawn, and that didn't seem to do anything. 










Also when I got the grey, it was difficult to assemble, but not terribly so. Getting the white to fit was like needing all of Hercules strength in your finger tips, and took me and another person over 3 hours to do. I also managed to dislocate my thumb doing the forth corner (following the instructions perfectly). I emailed Elite explaining this and asking if there was something special I could do to clean it. If not, Im going to push for a refund or credit to swap out for a tab tensioned electric pull down model.


If I end up with credit towards a tab tensioned pull down, what would be recommended from Elite? Any model lines that are bad or should be avoided? Would I even be able to get one in the $1000 range (paid about $500 for my fixed frame, and adding $500 is already more then I want to do)?


----------



## asteriskmonkey

If you have defective material contact the supplier you bought it from they should replace it free of charge. I know dealing direct with elite ive not had issue with warrantee stuff. 


A good screen sub 1k :/ That's really tough if you want quality your going to pay for it, in the 500$ range there is literally no difference on white screens vs decent blackout cloth. 


If you have a bright projector, the darkstar 9 is great material, its high end though but easy to install since its all tab tensioned. if you can spend a little more north of 1k, you can get a Peregrine eFinity setup and those look pretty snappy. 


Hope that helps you.


----------



## Classy Tech

asteriskmonkey said:


> If you have defective material contact the supplier you bought it from they should replace it free of charge. I know dealing direct with elite ive not had issue with warrantee stuff.
> 
> 
> A good screen sub 1k :/ That's really tough if you want quality your going to pay for it, in the 500$ range there is literally no difference on white screens vs decent blackout cloth.
> 
> 
> If you have a bright projector, the darkstar 9 is great material, its high end though but easy to install since its all tab tensioned. if you can spend a little more north of 1k, you can get a Peregrine eFinity setup and those look pretty snappy.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps you.


 Ive had the grey screen for a year, and just dealt with the hot spotting. Im in the process of replacing my projector from an HC2030 (went with grey to help its black level) to a 5025UB, so I got Elite to switch the material through an RMA. 


I really don't want to go through setting up the fixed frame again. How far north of $1k are we talking? Im blacking out the room, and with going to a higher end HT projector, Im perfectly fine with white material for no chance of hot spotting or glimmering. I just know if I go for pull down, it has to be tensioned or the waves will drive me crazy. Are there tensioned manual screens? I don't care if I have to manually pull it down. Just as long as its flat. 


My current screen is 120" 16:9. I could also use the opportunity to go 21:9, and maybe a few inches wider possibly. Would have to re-calculate the throw though (13.5" once I get the 5025UB).




EDIT: Just found this on Amazon, $559 direct from ES, anything wrong with this model?
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...46&sr=8-1&keywords=tensioned+projector+screen


Also, is the Aeon fixed frame series easy to install being Velcro? If so Id probably give that a try.


----------



## asteriskmonkey

http://epvscreens.com/products/electric-screens/powermax-pro2.html

or 

http://epvscreens.com/products/electric-screens/powermax-tension.html

if you want a tight pulldown.


----------



## Jaime Luna

Hello,

My name is Jaime Luna. I am the manager at Elite Screens. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience that you have encountered with the replacement material that we sent you. I'd like the opportunity to get this rectified for you once more. Under what name did you submit the warranty claim to us?

Thank you,
Jaime Luna


----------



## Classy Tech

Elite called me and is inspecting a new material and sending it out. They got the SN from me of the one I was sent to make sure a different batch was sent. Hopefully it will fit the frame easier then this one did.


----------



## ch1sox

Any Darkstar owners here? I've ordered the 1.4 and .9 gain samples. They seem promising.


----------



## asteriskmonkey

ch1sox said:


> Any Darkstar owners here? I've ordered the 1.4 and .9 gain samples. They seem promising.


I have installed a darkstar 1.4, and have larger samples of polar star and darkstar, ive compared the darkstar 9 to be equal to the dnp's 85-80 material. They are solid choices. 

If you have a bright projector the ds9 is a wicked choice, if you have something with weaker light output you may want to stick with the 1.4. 

I put some screen shots in earlier posts.


----------



## thezaks

asteriskmonkey said:


> I have installed a darkstar 1.4...


When you say "installed" is that for yourself or for someone else? Is there a reason that DS1.4 was chosen over the PolarStar?

Dave


----------



## asteriskmonkey

thezaks said:


> When you say "installed" is that for yourself or for someone else? Is there a reason that DS1.4 was chosen over the PolarStar?
> 
> Dave


It was for a customer, the reason the darkstar was chosen over the polarstar was due to the projector and room distance setup, although the polar star combated there daytime light levels better it was too bright to the point of hurting your eyes and some noticeable grain sparkle. It would have probably made a more ideal choice if they had a lower lumen projector due to the angular reflective nature. since they had both side and front lighting issues. 

I have 40" samples of the polarstar and ds 1.4 if you where curious about some physical tests that you wanted to see.


----------



## ch1sox

asteriskmonkey said:


> I have installed a darkstar 1.4, and have larger samples of polar star and darkstar, ive compared the darkstar 9 to be equal to the dnp's 85-80 material. They are solid choices.
> 
> If you have a bright projector the ds9 is a wicked choice, if you have something with weaker light output you may want to stick with the 1.4.
> 
> I put some screen shots in earlier posts.


Interesting, I have DNP samples as well so I'm looking forward to seeing my DarksStar samples when they arrive later this week.


----------



## thezaks

asteriskmonkey said:


> It was for a customer, the reason the darkstar was chosen over the polarstar was due to the projector and room distance setup, although the polar star combated there daytime light levels better it was too bright to the point of hurting your eyes and some noticeable grain sparkle. It would have probably made a more ideal choice if they had a lower lumen projector due to the angular reflective nature. since they had both side and front lighting issues.
> 
> I have 40" samples of the polarstar and ds 1.4 if you where curious about some physical tests that you wanted to see.


Thanks so much! I'm just curious now - what projector are they using with the DS1.4? Also, what projectors would you recommend for the Polarstar (with enough lumens for day time but not too much for night time) ?

Dave


----------



## asteriskmonkey

thezaks said:


> Thanks so much! I'm just curious now - what projector are they using with the DS1.4? Also, what projectors would you recommend for the Polarstar (with enough lumens for day time but not too much for night time) ?
> 
> Dave


Customer was using a Sony VPL-HW40ES while this looks good in the day (polarstar 1.3 beat a darkstar 1.4 for that scenario), night time and light controlled rooms would need dialing way back to eco mode and then some to ease your eyes for a longer viewing experience (that is a 1700 lumens projector) I would not dare anything more than 2k lumens with that material and at least mounting distance of screen away. Its a great material, I personally like the material and will probably install alot of them this year in sports bars and what not but if your super picky about any minor grain, youd be better of with a higher lumen projector and the ds9 material. on the plus Polarstar is less expensive since it dosnt have as many layers of filtering material as the darkstar.

Post a pic of where you plan to install it if you can, and where you forsee putting your projector, I can probably gauge by that what will be more ideal. Do you want to watch more stuff in the day vs night/ or some curtains in your room?


----------



## thezaks

Would the Sony VPL-HW40ES work well with a DS9?

Dave


----------



## asteriskmonkey

thezaks said:


> Would the Sony VPL-HW40ES work well with a DS9?
> 
> Dave


No for day time viewing or even moderate ambiant light, its far too week for the ds9 material. a better choice would be something like the Epson PowerLite 4855WU WUXGA 3LCD. 

if you have an *all pitch black room* and you have it set to *maximum zoom/min distance from screen* its fine, but then you shouldn't be paying the premium for alr materials if thats your scenario


----------



## johnrabi1983

Hello Friends,

I am soon buying my Sony VPL-HW40ES projector which has 1700 Lumens. My room size is 19 feet length x 14 feet wide. Planning to buy an Elite Screen Aeon (Edge free) 135" screen. There are 2 options, one is the Regular Matt finish and the 3D Cinegrey Ambient Light rejecting material. I prefer to use the 3D Cinegrey material since I watch 3D movies but mainly 2D. With regards to the room lighting, It is about 90% light controlled room. My only worry is, if I buy the 3D Cinegrey material, Will I have a bad image during the night when I watch movies or will that be fine even in a dark room. 

Thanks in Advance.

John


----------



## PW405

Anybody ever compared the Elite screen Cinegrey 3D to the EPV Darkstar material? Is it the same thing? Seems strange to me that they would make such a similar product but market it to different groups. I figured it just may be the same stuff. Anybody know?


----------



## PW405

johnrabi1983 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am soon buying my Sony VPL-HW40ES projector which has 1700 Lumens. My room size is 19 feet length x 14 feet wide. Planning to buy an Elite Screen Aeon (Edge free) 135" screen. There are 2 options, one is the Regular Matt finish and the 3D Cinegrey Ambient Light rejecting material. I prefer to use the 3D Cinegrey material since I watch 3D movies but mainly 2D. With regards to the room lighting, It is about 90% light controlled room. My only worry is, if I buy the 3D Cinegrey material, Will I have a bad image during the night when I watch movies or will that be fine even in a dark room.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> John


Keep in mind a few things - the Cinegrey "3D" will make practically no difference when viewing 3D movies compared to a normal white screen in a dark room. It is not a special material designed for 3D viewing. The material is designed to give better brightness and contrast in a room that has ambient light. Keep in mind, the light must be ambient. This screen works by only reflecting light back perpendicularly form the projector. If you shined a light on the same path that the projector's beam shines, you'll have an extremely washed out image. Light coming in from the top or sides will not be reflected back to the viewing position. Hence, the "angular light reflecting technology". 

Now - this enhanced brightness and contrast MAY help a 3D movie to look a little brighter compared to a white screen if you are watching a 3D movie with some light on in the room.

In a completely dark room, this screen should be about the same as a white screen. You shouldn't have any degraded image quality if the room is dark. Perhaps other users with some more experience can provide more information on how the Cinegrey looks with the lights off, but you really shouldn't see any difference compared to a white screen.


----------



## PW405

johnrabi1983 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am soon buying my Sony VPL-HW40ES projector which has 1700 Lumens. My room size is 19 feet length x 14 feet wide. Planning to buy an Elite Screen Aeon (Edge free) 135" screen. There are 2 options, one is the Regular Matt finish and the 3D Cinegrey Ambient Light rejecting material. I prefer to use the 3D Cinegrey material since I watch 3D movies but mainly 2D. With regards to the room lighting, It is about 90% light controlled room. My only worry is, if I buy the 3D Cinegrey material, Will I have a bad image during the night when I watch movies or will that be fine even in a dark room.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> John


Keep in mind a few things - the Cinegrey "3D" will make practically no difference when viewing 3D movies compared to a normal white screen in a dark room. It is not a special material designed for 3D viewing. The material is designed to give better brightness and contrast in a room that has ambient light. Keep in mind, the light must be ambient. This screen works by only reflecting light back perpendicularly form the projector. If you shined a light on the same path that the projector's beam shines, you'll have an extremely washed out image. Light coming in from the top or sides will not be reflected back to the viewing position. Hence, the "angular light reflecting technology". 

Now - this enhanced brightness and contrast MAY help a 3D movie to look a little brighter compared to a white screen if you are watching a 3D movie with some light on in the room.


----------



## PW405

Apologize for double post. Can't seem to figure out if I can delete it. Any tips?


----------



## johnrabi1983

Thanks for the feedback. Then I think I would go for the Cenewhite, since i have light controlled room and safe some money.


----------



## echang77

Hi guys.

I'm also considering purchasing a Elite Aeon screen. The question I have is similar to the above Cinewhite vs Cinegrey. The room I'm planning to use is in a basement but 1 wall wide opens up to a open yard (3 windows and 1 glass door). I plan to have plantation shutters installed on the door and windows which will block out about 90 percent of outside light. I also do plan to paint the room's walls a matte grey and keep the ceiling mostly white. We plan to keep this room more as a living space instead of a dedicated dark theater room. I do not have plans to watch any 3D either.

My question is what do most consider "ambient light"? Or should I ask when do I choose the grey over the white?

I envision most of the watching will either have some light bleeding in from the shutters during the day or some dimmer recessed light on during the nights.

Room space is about 15 x 20.
Projector that i'm considering is a W1070 which will be ceiling mounted.
I'm considering a 120 or 135 screen but won't know until I get the projector staged.

Any recommendations would be great!

I plan to upload pictures and share the setup once things are done.


----------



## Dragoj

hy , cinegrey 3D its the same as cinegrey 5D?


----------



## ben38

Dragoj said:


> hy , cinegrey 3D its the same as cinegrey 5D?


 Elite renamed the Cinegrey 5D. It's the same material with a new name. (Info is straight from an Elite Rep.)


----------



## keithj101

Does elite not have a 106 or 110 inch option for the Aeon? That seems strange.


----------



## Dragoj

thanks ben for answer


----------



## JasonTell7

Dragoj said:


> thanks ben for answer


Thanks for all of the info in this forum! Does a back lit screen affect anything?


----------



## cessna1466u

Quick questions folks, just picked up and installed a motorized spectrum series 110 inch elite screen and thought I read something about there being a way to program a stopping point for the screen so that it doesn't roll all the way down, does anyone here know if this is correct? Thanks


----------



## bluer101

cessna1466u said:


> Quick questions folks, just picked up and installed a motorized spectrum series 110 inch elite screen and thought I read something about there being a way to program a stopping point for the screen so that it doesn't roll all the way down, does anyone here know if this is correct? Thanks


Have not tried it but here you go. 

http://www.elitescreens.com/images/pdf/service_instructions/vmax2_spectrum_limit_adjustments.pdf


----------



## cessna1466u

Thank you sir, I will try it right now and report back. Appreciate it.


----------



## Lethean

I have an Elite manual on the way today and I realized just now that I didn't even check if it's grey or white. So I promptly checked and I ordered the cinewhite screen . Now I'm concerned because my wall is almost an eggshell white and I'll be using a BenQ W1070. The gain is 1:1 but I'm really hoping the white in my environment won't completely destroy black levels. I'm using a Projecta screen right now which I believe is white as well and I haven't been noticing too horrible of black levels but when I go back to my ST60 I see a pretty big difference. I also hope that an Elite Manual is better than a Projecta manual screen.


----------



## taskman

Lethean said:


> I have an Elite manual on the way today and I realized just now that I didn't even check if it's grey or white. So I promptly checked and I ordered the cinewhite screen . Now I'm concerned because my wall is almost an eggshell white and I'll be using a BenQ W1070. The gain is 1:1 but I'm really hoping the white in my environment won't completely destroy black levels. I'm using a Projecta screen right now which I believe is white as well and I haven't been noticing too horrible of black levels but when I go back to my ST60 I see a pretty big difference. I also hope that an Elite Manual is better than a Projecta manual screen.


You made the right choice, worry not. With my second Elite Screen, I went Cinegray. I thought my walls were too white and my projector was too bright. When I threw up the screen and turned on my PS3, I was immediately disappointed. The biggest issue, there are no whites. 

For example, I watched an episode of the Simpsons and their eyes were a very light grey. You lose those bright whites which was the big disappointment. I did more research and my understanding is grey screens are from a different era. When projectors had very poor contrast which resulted in very poor black levels. With modern projectors that is no longer a major issue. 

You should really enjoy the new screen.


----------



## Lethean

taskman said:


> You made the right choice, worry not. With my second Elite Screen, I went Cinegray. I thought my walls were too white and my projector was too bright. When I threw up the screen and turned on my PS3, I was immediately disappointed. The biggest issue, there are no whites.
> 
> For example, I watched an episode of the Simpsons and their eyes were a very light grey. You lose those bright whites which was the big disappointment. I did more research and my understanding is grey screens are from a different era. When projectors had very poor contrast which resulted in very poor black levels. With modern projectors that is no longer a major issue.
> 
> You should really enjoy the new screen.


You're absolutely right! I do really enjoy it. And there doesn't seem to be as much light going through it thanks to the black back on it. I do see a few waves. I'm not sure if that's normal when you first get the screen up or if it's just guaranteed to happen on any pull down that isn't tensioned.


----------



## bluer101

Lethean said:


> You're absolutely right! I do really enjoy it. And there doesn't seem to be as much light going through it thanks to the black back on it. I do see a few waves. I'm not sure if that's normal when you first get the screen up or if it's just guaranteed to happen on any pull down that isn't tensioned.


Yes, some wrinkles and edge curling is normal but after awhile I don't notice it.


----------



## crimsonblue

*Swapping out standard Elite for AT material*

Hi all -- I have a standard 135" Elite Screen and I love it, but I'm already looking to upgrade! 

I want to build a speaker array directly behind the screen so I'll obviously need an AT screen. My question is, can I simply buy the 135" AT material and swap it in? I can't remember how I put the screen together to begin with (it was 3:00am!) so I'm hoping this is a possibility so I can reuse the great frame that I already have. 

Current 135" screen: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PM9WYG
New 135" AT material: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J05QFFA


----------



## taskman

Lethean said:


> You're absolutely right! I do really enjoy it. And there doesn't seem to be as much light going through it thanks to the black back on it. I do see a few waves. I'm not sure if that's normal when you first get the screen up or if it's just guaranteed to happen on any pull down that isn't tensioned.


Great, glad to hear you like it! A few waves are normal and shouldn't be noticeable when playing movies. If they are, you may want to contact Elite Customer Service. 

One tip I can give you is try not to have any large temperature changes in the room with the screen. My first screen was non-tensioned and I kept it at roughly the same temp for over a year and never had any waves. Most materials are sensitive to temperature changes that happen over short periods such as day/night. Waves can also develop due to other reasons but overall you shouldn't need to worry too much as long as you take care of the screen.


----------



## taskman

crimsonblue said:


> Hi all -- I have a standard 135" Elite Screen and I love it, but I'm already looking to upgrade!
> 
> I want to build a speaker array directly behind the screen so I'll obviously need an AT screen. My question is, can I simply buy the 135" AT material and swap it in? I can't remember how I put the screen together to begin with (it was 3:00am!) so I'm hoping this is a possibility so I can reuse the great frame that I already have.
> 
> Current 135" screen: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PM9WYG
> New 135" AT material: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J05QFFA


I would be curious to know as well as I would like to go Acoustic at my house. I have had to replace screen material on my Elite screens in the past, they usually ship you a large diameter PVC pipe with the screen material rolled inside. You should probably contact Elite, they have web chat support which should give a quick answer.


----------



## Swolephile

Where can I purchase a Elite Screens Aeon Cinegrey screen? I can't find one anywhere. Only Aeon Cinewhite shows on my Google search.


----------



## astralsfire

This is my 110" Lunette 2. I switched from a Sliver Ticket screen, and love it!!!! Using a Sony HW40ES projector


----------



## Swolephile

Swolephile said:


> Where can I purchase a Elite Screens Aeon Cinegrey screen? I can't find one anywhere. Only Aeon Cinewhite shows on my Google search.


Anyone?


----------



## Swolephile

Since no one would help me out in this thread, I tried contacting the sales dept at Elite Screens. I've called seven times today and left multiple messages on the voicemail for the sales dept as well as with a customer service representative. No one will call me back. No one will answer the phone. Crappy customer service.

I can say so far I am not impressed with this company at all. Heaven forbid I need to get in touch with someone there for a replacement down the road or if I have any other issues.


----------



## thezaks

Swolephile said:


> Since no one would help me out in this thread, I tried contacting the sales dept at Elite Screens. I've called seven times today and left multiple messages on the voicemail for the sales dept as well as with a customer service representative. No one will call me back. No one will answer the phone. Crappy customer service.
> 
> I can say so far I am not impressed with this company at all. Heaven forbid I need to get in touch with someone there for a replacement down the road or if I have any other issues.


I've given up on Elite Screens. I've tried and tried with Jeff Klida, but he just doesn't respond. And to think, this is on the "sales" side of things. Can you imagine what it would be like to have one of their products and try to get Support??

Dave


----------



## bluer101

I have emailed them before and have gotten a response.


----------



## Swolephile

thezaks said:


> I've given up on Elite Screens. I've tried and tried with Jeff Klida, but he just doesn't respond. And to think, this is on the "sales" side of things. Can you imagine what it would be like to have one of their products and try to get Support??
> 
> Dave


I agree with you. I was looking to get a edge free Aeon screen with Cinegrey material. However these guys don't even bother to answer the phone to make a sale. They don't call anyone back. They will only respond via chat or email. F*cking hideous customer service. Im sure they will completely ignore a customer after the sale.


----------



## Swolephile

I finally received a call back from a Elite Screens sales rep this morning. He stated the 120" edge free AEON screen with Cinegrey 5d material will be approximately $720. The led kit will be an additional $80 however if you purchase the AEON screen first, there will be a mfr rebate available where the LED kit will be for free.

This will be an awesome deal for this product. Check out the video for CES'15 AEON demo below:

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/component/content/article?id=2171


----------



## lemonslush

Anyone use the acoustic pro 3 screens.

http://www.elitescreenshop.com/ezFrame-AcousticPro3-Series-Projector-Screen-p/r135wh1-a1080p3.htm

looking at that one. I can get a seymore for about the same price, didnt know if this would be any better ?


----------



## reisb

Hello all. I've got a new Sony 40ES on the way. Moving into a new home in July.

Room is 20x20, but portion of back wall is taken by adjacent room, so let's say 20 wide by 18 deep. I can mount PJ at around 14-15ft. As you can see, walls are currently tan. I'm thinking I will paint them a flat garnet/crimson red when I move in, but ceilings may stay white. Large window shown is where screen will go. I will have blinds, blackout curtains and elite screen with black backing.

Looking at Electric type so I can use the large window to entertain when not watching.

Question, I can't tell any difference from Spectrum, Spectrum2, VMAX, or VMAX2. Anyone have any ideas?
Looking somewhere around 120" from projectorcentral. So spectrum would be 125", Spectrum 2 looks only white casing, VMAX2 would be 120" or 135". VMAX is on clearance, but not sure what's different.

I'm assuming 16:9 AR since that's what my TVs are and mostly watch satellite, Netflix, or DVDs?

On the VMAX2, not sure what the -E24 suffix is for? Descriptions are exactly the same.
VMAX120UWH2
VMAX120UWH2-E24

This is my first PJ, so anything else I need to look at? Tension type, etc?


----------



## havfrue

Just ordered a 110" EZframe2 for our new home theater room.

Can someone with that screen tell me the distance (when mounted) from the wall to the screen itself? 

We have an edge behind where its going that's protruding 3/4" from the wall, so I need to find out if I have to MacGyver a wood block or something to have it hanging an inch or so from the wall. 

Cheers


----------



## mstang1988

*ALR 110" for PF1500*

Ordered a PF1500 for my new home theater this weekend. Was considering the Cinegrey5D ALR screen. My home theater is currently unpainted but will be painted. The concern is more around when the wife views video she won't want it totally dark. 

Will the 110" work well and secondly, anybody have a recommendation on an authorized reseller?


----------



## reisb

reisb said:


> Hello all. I've got a new Sony 40ES on the way. Moving into a new home in July.
> 
> Room is 20x20, but portion of back wall is taken by adjacent room, so let's say 20 wide by 18 deep. I can mount PJ at around 14-15ft. As you can see, walls are currently tan. I'm thinking I will paint them a flat garnet/crimson red when I move in, but ceilings may stay white. Large window shown is where screen will go. I will have blinds, blackout curtains and elite screen with black backing.
> 
> Looking at Electric type so I can use the large window to entertain when not watching.
> 
> Question, I can't tell any difference from Spectrum, Spectrum2, VMAX, or VMAX2. Anyone have any ideas?
> Looking somewhere around 120" from projectorcentral. So spectrum would be 125", Spectrum 2 looks only white casing, VMAX2 would be 120" or 135". VMAX is on clearance, but not sure what's different.
> 
> I'm assuming 16:9 AR since that's what my TVs are and mostly watch satellite, Netflix, or DVDs?
> 
> On the VMAX2, not sure what the -E24 suffix is for? Descriptions are exactly the same.
> VMAX120UWH2
> VMAX120UWH2-E24
> 
> This is my first PJ, so anything else I need to look at? Tension type, etc?


Can anyone help or let me know where I can get help?


----------



## Swolephile

Looks like the edge free Aeon screen with Cinegrey 3D are coming in and available for purchase now.

http://m.focusedtechnology.com/elite-ar120dhd3.html


----------



## taskman

havfrue said:


> Just ordered a 110" EZframe2 for our new home theater room.
> 
> Can someone with that screen tell me the distance (when mounted) from the wall to the screen itself?
> 
> We have an edge behind where its going that's protruding 3/4" from the wall, so I need to find out if I have to MacGyver a wood block or something to have it hanging an inch or so from the wall.
> 
> Cheers


I just sold my screen and I'm waiting on a new Elite screen, so I can't do a measurement. I can tell you that the main concern I would have is the length of the edge. If it runs the length of the screen, it will PROBABLY hit the stabilizer bar that is vertical and is placed in the center of the screen.


----------



## taskman

Swolephile said:


> Looks like the edge free Aeon screen with Cinegrey 3D are coming in and available for purchase now.
> 
> http://m.focusedtechnology.com/elite-ar120dhd3.html





reisb said:


> Can anyone help or let me know where I can get help?


You have a good space to work with. I would recommend giving Elite Screens a call about the specific differences on some of those screens. Tension and Non-Tension is a personal choice. From my experience, fast temperature changes during the day/night can cause waves. If temperature remains stable, you likely do not need tension.


----------



## taskman

mstang1988 said:


> Ordered a PF1500 for my new home theater this weekend. Was considering the Cinegrey5D ALR screen. My home theater is currently unpainted but will be painted. The concern is more around when the wife views video she won't want it totally dark.
> 
> Will the 110" work well and secondly, anybody have a recommendation on an authorized reseller?


Without knowing the distance to the screen from the projector, I don't know how well it will work with the screen. I reccomend running your projector through the projector calculator at projectorcentral.com. Link

I took a quick look at the PF1500 which is an interesting projector. I would highly recommend not getting Cinegrey, your projector does not have the lumens to power a grey projector screen. However, don't worry about that as your projector is fine and a Cinewhite screen will look excellent. I try to steer people away from grey screens, they are a deprecated technology that was created to assist projectors with low contrast capabilities. Higher end projectors with large amount of lumens can work with grey screens depending on the use case. I also have personally tested an Elite Screen cinegrey and returned it as the whites become dull.


----------



## havfrue

taskman said:


> I just sold my screen and I'm waiting on a new Elite screen, so I can't do a measurement. I can tell you that the main concern I would have is the length of the edge. If it runs the length of the screen, it will PROBABLY hit the stabilizer bar that is vertical and is placed in the center of the screen.


Thanks, but its not thar large an edge - its the leftovers of a lamp mount, which I want to leave for now. Just need to know if there's spacing, but I'm going to mount the screen on a couple 3/4" wood blocks so it'll leave space.


----------



## mstang1988

taskman said:


> Without knowing the distance to the screen from the projector, I don't know how well it will work with the screen. I reccomend running your projector through the projector calculator at projectorcentral.com. Link
> 
> I took a quick look at the PF1500 which is an interesting projector. I would highly recommend not getting Cinegrey, your projector does not have the lumens to power a grey projector screen. However, don't worry about that as your projector is fine and a Cinewhite screen will look excellent. I try to steer people away from grey screens, they are a deprecated technology that was created to assist projectors with low contrast capabilities. Higher end projectors with large amount of lumens can work with grey screens depending on the use case. I also have personally tested an Elite Screen cinegrey and returned it as the whites become dull.


Was yours the Cinegrey 5D for Cinegrey? I was considering the 5D. With a 1.5 gain and ALR I would think it would be brighter than the white but not sure.


----------



## Swolephile

taskman said:


> Without knowing the distance to the screen from the projector, I don't know how well it will work with the screen. I reccomend running your projector through the projector calculator at projectorcentral.com. Link
> 
> I took a quick look at the PF1500 which is an interesting projector. I would highly recommend not getting Cinegrey, your projector does not have the lumens to power a grey projector screen. However, don't worry about that as your projector is fine and a Cinewhite screen will look excellent. I try to steer people away from grey screens, they are a deprecated technology that was created to assist projectors with low contrast capabilities. Higher end projectors with large amount of lumens can work with grey screens depending on the use case. I also have personally tested an Elite Screen cinegrey and returned it as the whites become dull.


What about people using their projector in a room with some lights on who need a ALR screen? Also, I used a LF PF 1500 on a silver ALR screen and it worked fine for sizes 80" to 110". But no bigger.


----------



## ben38

mstang1988 said:


> Was yours the Cinegrey 5D for Cinegrey? I was considering the 5D. With a 1.5 gain and ALR I would think it would be brighter than the white but not sure.


 I've used the Cinegrey 5D with the Epson 8350 and the EpsonHc3000. 
When i replaced my Vapex 1.1 gain white screen with the much darker Cinegrey 5d, I immediately recognised that the picture was far less washed out in ambient light situations, with much better blacks. 
That's the great strength of an ALR screen.
However, compared to my former white screen, the ALR picture seemed brighter when seated at the center, but just didn't quite have the Pop of color the white screen had. Readjusting the projector for the grey screen helped a lot. I couldn't put my finger on it (The whites always seemed white to me) but i always felt i was missing something when the room was dark.

After painting my room a much darker brown color, I was getting the feeling that i would go back to a white screen. Before i made a decision on a new screen, I changed out my Epson 8350 with the much brighter Hc3000.
HOLY SMOKES!!! What a difference. The extra brightness of the Hc3000 really brought the screen to life. Even with ambient light, I now had very punchy colors, very white whites, and excellent blacks. With the right projector, the Cinegrey5d is a fantastic screen, and my feelings of going back to a white screen are gone.

When i measured the gain of the screen with my friend's light meter, I came to the conclusion that, even though the screen has good gain at the center,(about 1.35) the overall average gain of the screen is about 0.9. It really does need a bright projector to perform at its best. (And of course, a long throw and proper angle of projection)

Now as to how the pf1500 would perform with the Cinegrey5d? I really don't feel it's a good match. With the pf1500, i would go for a higher gain white screen, and do everything i could to control the light in the room.


----------



## reisb

taskman said:


> You have a good space to work with. I would recommend giving Elite Screens a call about the specific differences on some of those screens. Tension and Non-Tension is a personal choice. From my experience, fast temperature changes during the day/night can cause waves. If temperature remains stable, you likely do not need tension.


Thanks. I don't expect more than 2-3 degrees temp change as it's just a bonus room in home.

I was concerned as people said Elitescreens customer service it terrible and never answer or call back.


----------



## reisb

taskman said:


> You have a good space to work with. I would recommend giving Elite Screens a call about the specific differences on some of those screens. Tension and Non-Tension is a personal choice. From my experience, fast temperature changes during the day/night can cause waves. If temperature remains stable, you likely do not need tension.


What about Aspect Ratio? Go with 16:9 since that's what most TVs are? I mainly watch movies from Satellite, Netflix, Chromecast, and PS4 for Blu Rays and games.


----------



## Dominic Chan

ben38 said:


> The extra brightness of the Hc3000 really brought the screen to life. Even with ambient light, I now had very punchy colors, very white whites, and excellent blacks. With the right projector, the Cinegrey5d is a fantastic screen, and my feelings of going back to a white screen are gone.


How noticeable are the sparkles and "patterns" caused by the light reflecting particles?

Is viewing angle an issue with the Cinegrey 5D?


----------



## ben38

Dominic Chan said:


> How noticeable are the sparkles and "patterns" caused by the light reflecting particles?
> 
> Is viewing angle an issue with the Cinegrey 5D?


Sparkles (or shimmering patterns) are definitely there, but very well controlled as long as you have a decent amount of throw.

As for viewing angles: There's a misconception that some screens have viewing angle issues similar to an LCD television. Meaning if you're watching at a strong angle, (lets say 60 percent off axis) the picture will fade to an unwatchable purple haze like you see with LCD televisions. This is not the case at all. (Not even with Black Diamond screens)
However, it is true that ALR screens suffer from light falloff when viewing at strong angles, and the Cinegrey 5d is no exception in this regard. (I'm told the very expensive AMBIENT VISIONAIRE 1.2 is such an exception, but I've never seen one in action.)






This is a video I shot about six months ago showing the light falloff of the Cinegrey 5d. At the time my projector was an Epson 8350.


----------



## Dominic Chan

ben38 said:


> This is a video I shot about six months ago showing the light falloff of the Cinegrey 5d. At the time my projector was an Epson 8350.


Thanks for the video. I'm actually more interested in another aspect of the viewing angle, i.e, from the main (optimum) viewing position, how much is the light fall-off from the centre of the screen to the edge and corner of the screen. I will do that test on my Silver Ticket ALR and report the results.


----------



## ben38

Dominic Chan said:


> Thanks for the video. I'm actually more interested in another aspect of the viewing angle, i.e, from the main (optimum) viewing position, how much is the light fall-off from the centre of the screen to the edge and corner of the screen. I will do that test on my Silver Ticket ALR and report the results.


 If the Silver Ticket behaves like the Cinegrey 5D, (I've no reason to think it would be any different) then the light falloff from the center viewing position should be minimal. It's not a perfect light diffuser like a white screen, but the light falloff should be very tolerable.


----------



## taskman

ben38 said:


> I've used the Cinegrey 5D with the Epson 8350 and the EpsonHc3000.
> When i replaced my Vapex 1.1 gain white screen with the much darker Cinegrey 5d, I immediately recognised that the picture was far less washed out in ambient light situations, with much better blacks.
> That's the great strength of an ALR screen.
> However, compared to my former white screen, the ALR picture seemed brighter when seated at the center, but just didn't quite have the Pop of color the white screen had. Readjusting the projector for the grey screen helped a lot. I couldn't put my finger on it (The whites always seemed white to me) but i always felt i was missing something when the room was dark.
> 
> After painting my room a much darker brown color, I was getting the feeling that i would go back to a white screen. Before i made a decision on a new screen, I changed out my Epson 8350 with the much brighter Hc3000.
> HOLY SMOKES!!! What a difference. The extra brightness of the Hc3000 really brought the screen to life. Even with ambient light, I now had very punchy colors, very white whites, and excellent blacks. With the right projector, the Cinegrey5d is a fantastic screen, and my feelings of going back to a white screen are gone.
> 
> When i measured the gain of the screen with my friend's light meter, I came to the conclusion that, even though the screen has good gain at the center,(about 1.35) the overall average gain of the screen is about 0.9. It really does need a bright projector to perform at its best. (And of course, a long throw and proper angle of projection)
> 
> Now as to how the pf1500 would perform with the Cinegrey5d? I really don't feel it's a good match. With the pf1500, i would go for a higher gain white screen, and do everything i could to control the light in the room.


That makes sense, the low gain is removing the color "pop" effect of a white screen. I also had the same feeling the first time I fired up on the greyscreen that something wasn't right but you can't place it at first. I was using an 8500UB with the Cinegrey original and it just had no "pop". At only 1800 lumens, it didn't have enough power.


----------



## taskman

reisb said:


> Thanks. I don't expect more than 2-3 degrees temp change as it's just a bonus room in home.
> 
> I was concerned as people said Elitescreens customer service it terrible and never answer or call back.


Elite does have hit or miss customer service. I only had to use them once and it was a great experience but I have read of some truly horrible experiences. This is why I reccomend buying through Amazon. They have the best return policy and you can skip Elite Screens customer service if it arrives with issues or defects. 

The bottom line is Elite Screens and HT Depot are pretty much the only game in town for lower end projector screens. There are some one man operations that also produce affordable screens. I still love my Elite screens and I'm about to buy my third, Aeon model.


----------



## thezaks

ben38 said:


> As for viewing angles: There's a misconception that some screens have viewing angle issues similar to an LCD television. Meaning if you're watching at a strong angle, (lets say 60 percent off axis) the picture will fade to an unwatchable purple haze like you see with LCD televisions. This is not the case at all. (Not even with Black Diamond screens)
> However, it is true that ALR screens suffer from light falloff when viewing at strong angles, and the Cinegrey 5d is no exception in this regard. (I'm told the very expensive AMBIENT VISIONAIRE 1.2 is such an exception, but I've never seen one in action.)
> .
> .
> .
> This is a video I shot about six months ago showing the light falloff of the Cinegrey 5d. At the time my projector was an Epson 8350.


Wow - that light falloff is pretty bad. BD is bad as well. The DNP .8 and the Darkstar .9 are the best in this regard - with little to no light falloff. It's amazing to have screen samples and see the samples of the DNP .8 and DS .9 become much brighter than just about any other screen sample, when viewed from an angle. 

I do not like the AMBIENT VISIONAIRE 1.2. It does have dropoff, like the other screens. And, it is very easy to scratch. The DNP and the Darkstar screens are very scratch resistant.

Dave


----------



## taskman

reisb said:


> What about Aspect Ratio? Go with 16:9 since that's what most TVs are? I mainly watch movies from Satellite, Netflix, Chromecast, and PS4 for Blu Rays and games.


I would stick with 16:9, yes most BD movies will come on 2:35:1 but it really isn't that big a deal to have horizontal black lines. Some people do 2:35:1 and run both formats with a projector that can do both. Others even use an automated masking system to modify their screens on the fly. I wish I had a budget to do that!

There are a ton of back and forth posts on that topic throughout AVS forums, I would check there if your on the fence.


----------



## humbland

Has anyone had experience with the Elite CineTension2 2:35 electrics?
I did a search, but got mixed reviews on Amazon.
Thanks


----------



## ben38

thezaks said:


> Wow - that light falloff is pretty bad. BD is bad as well. The DNP .8 and the Darkstar .9 are the best in this regard - with little to no light falloff. It's amazing to have screen samples and see the samples of the DNP .8 and DS .9 become much brighter than just about any other screen sample, when viewed from an angle.
> 
> I do not like the AMBIENT VISIONAIRE 1.2. It does have dropoff, like the other screens. And, it is very easy to scratch. The DNP and the Darkstar screens are very scratch resistant.
> 
> Dave


 I apologize for misleading anyone. I made a mistake. 

I meant to say Ambient Visionaire 1.3. 
I've seen samples of the 1.2 and 2.0 versions, and they seem to behave just like any other ALR screen. 
The 1.3 is the really pricey one. 
If you (or anyone) has seen this screen in action, I would be very grateful for your opinion.

What I showed in the video is a freeze frame demonstration so it can be very clearly seen what the light dropoff of an ALR screen is like. As I stated in the video, this much falloff is not a serious issue in normal use. Hotspotting and sparkles are a much greater problem.

The information of the scratch resistance of the samples is valuable information and your diligence in obtaining these samples, and sharing your opinions, is very much appreciated. I Thank You.
However, I'm sorry, but i can't put much stock on judging the performance of a screen based on a sample. (Especially an ALR sample)

Please don't take offense. I'm talking from experience. When you see a full sized ALR screen in action, you understand what the screen is capable of in a way that screen samples can never convey. I've seen lots of ALR screen samples that paint a completely false picture of what to expect from the full screen. It's a very poor way to judge an ALR screen's performance. 



SOAP BOX MOMENT: We need more full screen reviews. We need reviews from people who understand that ALR screens are different from conventional screens, and must be set up in relation to the projector and the viewer in a much more careful way. The screen makers are unable or unwilling to give us really useful information on what to expect with these screens, so It's up to us to help each other. 
SOAP BOX MOMENT OVER.


----------



## thezaks

ben38 said:


> I apologize for misleading anyone. I made a mistake.
> 
> I meant to say Ambient Visionaire 1.3.
> I've seen samples of the 1.2 and 2.0 versions, and they seem to behave just like any other ALR screen.
> The 1.3 is the really pricey one.
> If you (or anyone) has seen this screen in action, I would be very grateful for your opinion.
> 
> What I showed in the video is a freeze frame demonstration so it can be very clearly seen what the light dropoff of an ALR screen is like. As I stated in the video, this much falloff is not a serious issue in normal use. Hotspotting and sparkles are a much greater problem.
> 
> The information of the scratch resistance of the samples is valuable information and your diligence in obtaining these samples, and sharing your opinions, is very much appreciated. I Thank You.
> However, I'm sorry, but i can't put much stock on judging the performance of a screen based on a sample. (Especially an ALR sample)
> 
> Please don't take offense. I'm talking from experience. When you see a full sized ALR screen in action, you understand what the screen is capable of in a way that screen samples can never convey. I've seen lots of ALR screen samples that paint a completely false picture of what to expect from the full screen. It's a very poor way to judge an ALR screen's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> SOAP BOX MOMENT: We need more full screen reviews. We need reviews from people who understand that ALR screens are different from conventional screens, and must be set up in relation to the projector and the viewer in a much more careful way. The screen makers are unable or unwilling to give us really useful information on what to expect with these screens, so It's up to us to help each other.
> SOAP BOX MOMENT OVER.


With regards to the Ambient Visionaire 1.3 screen, I was not impressed with that one either. Yes, that screen does handle angles better than the 1.2 screen. However, as an ALR screen, it's not very good. It behaves very similarly to the white screens we have here - which is not a compliment for an ALR screen. In ambient light, it looks very faded, much like a typical non-ALR screen. And, it is easily scratched as well. I would rather have the 1.3 and find a way to live with the angles, if I was forced to choose between the two for an ALR screen. Of course, the Darkstars and DNPs are much better than both Ambient Visionaire screens, so one does not need to choose between the two Ambient Visionaire screens.

While I agree that seeing a screen in person can be a different experience than looking at samples, it can also be a disservice for those who are subject to first impressions or for those who do not know what to look for. Many ALR screens are very impressive when first seen, and they are impressive to those who don't quite know how to evaluate the screen. In the end, I usually find that the pros/cons seen on the sample are also seen on the full screen. It's just that some folks, when presented with a really nice looking large picture on a screen, find that they can live with the cons, in exchange for the large, nice picture - the cons sometimes don't seem so bad in that scenario. The folks who are more particular will be annoyed by the cons and will notice them right off the bat. Some folks are annoyed by certain things, and some are willing to put up with certain things.

Dave


----------



## thezaks

thezaks said:


> While I agree that seeing a screen in person can be a different experience than looking at samples, it can also be a *disservice* for those who are subject to first impressions or for those who do not know what to look for.


Sorry, I'm not sure if disservice is the right word. I guess I'm just trying to say that some folks might be so impressed with the overall experience of a full screen - they might not notice the cons right away.

Dave


----------



## ben38

thezaks said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure if disservice is the right word. I guess I'm just trying to say that some folks might be so impressed with the overall experience of a full screen - they might not notice the cons right away.
> 
> Dave


 You make good points there, Dave. I agree with you.

I've seen both DNP materials in action (2.2 and 0.8) mated to a Sony hw40es. I agree with you that the 0.8 material is superior. It does need a powerful projector like the 40es to work well, though. 

To share my recent experience with the Darkstar: My neighbor Elsa had a Darkstar 1.4, (used with a Sony 55es) and she was not impressed with it. She (and her wife Sharon) would constantly watch movies in my place and comment on how much better my setup was. (An Epson 8350 with a Cinegrey 5D screen) Her loft lets in quite a bit more light than my loft does, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. (Of course, at night, her Sony projector is on a different level from my lowly 8350) She switched it out for a Polarstar screen that she's much happier with. (I don't get it myself)
I personally thought the Darkstar 1.4 looked like the DaLite HiPower screen my penthouse buddy used to have. (Which is a good thing, as I've always really liked the look of the Hi power screen) I offered to take the Darkstar off her hands, but she wanted too much money for it, so I had to balk.

I hear Elite released a new Darkstar with a 0.9 gain. Would very much like to hear some opinions on that one.


----------



## thezaks

ben38 said:


> You make good points there, Dave. I agree with you.
> 
> I've seen both DNP materials in action (2.2 and 0.8) mated to a Sony hw40es. I agree with you that the 0.8 material is superior. It does need a powerful projector like the 40es to work well, though.
> 
> To share my recent experience with the Darkstar: My neighbor Elsa had a Darkstar 1.4, (used with a Sony 55es) and she was not impressed with it. She (and her wife Sharon) would constantly watch movies in my place and comment on how much better my setup was. (An Epson 8350 with a Cinegrey 5D screen) Her loft lets in quite a bit more light than my loft does, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. (Of course, at night, her Sony projector is on a different level from my lowly 8350) She switched it out for a Polarstar screen that she's much happier with. (I don't get it myself)
> I personally thought the Darkstar 1.4 looked like the DaLite HiPower screen my penthouse buddy used to have. (Which is a good thing, as I've always really liked the look of the Hi power screen) I offered to take the Darkstar off her hands, but she wanted too much money for it, so I had to balk.
> 
> I hear Elite released a new Darkstar with a 0.9 gain. Would very much like to hear some opinions on that one.


I agree about needing extra lumens for the DNP .8 - at least for daytime. The DS .9 is much like the DNP .8. The Polarstar is apparently better for daytime. For me, I've decided want to have a TV for daytime and a projector for evening/night, or else a full time TV. I'm just not happy with the quality of a projector/screen in the daytime, even with the best ALR screens. 

Dave


----------



## ben38

thezaks said:


> I agree about needing extra lumens for the DNP .8 - at least for daytime. The DS .9 is much like the DNP .8. The Polarstar is apparently better for daytime. For me, I've decided want to have a TV for daytime and a projector for evening/night, or else a full time TV. I'm just not happy with the quality of a projector/screen in the daytime, even with the best ALR screens.
> 
> Dave


 I hear you, Dave. I almost feel the same way. 
Well, nearly almost. 
I gotta have that size. 
Can't go back.

Five years or so from now, when 100 inch + TVs are affordable, (not an impossible notion.) we'll look back at these projector screen discussions and laugh.


----------



## Dominic Chan

ben38 said:


> If the Silver Ticket behaves like the Cinegrey 5D, (I've no reason to think it would be any different) then the light falloff from the center viewing position should be minimal. It's not a perfect light diffuser like a white screen, but the light falloff should be very tolerable.


I just did some measurements of the Silver Ticket ALR screen. The light falloff from centre to corner is just over 50%. It sounds bad, but for most movies it's actually not very noticeable.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/1499693-silver-ticket-screen-11.html#post35643914


----------



## Geo.

*One final check*

I am on the verge of ordering a TE125C-E20 screen from Elite. This is, of course, the 125" diagonal, 2.35:1 aspect ratio Cinetension 2 screen. I will be using it with an Epson 8350 projector. I'm replacing an Elite 100" diagonal original Cinetension screen in the 16:9 aspect ratio. Before actually ordering, though, I'm making one last check that with a 2.35:1 screen, 2.35:1 aspect ratio movies will fill the screen, but I'll have the black bars on the sides when watching a movie filmed in 1.78:1, or watching HD TV in 16:9. Correct?


----------



## Dragoj

aeon cinegrey 3D will be available in late August , and from what I saw here http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/ambient-light-rejecting-screens 

cinegrey 3D it is different from cinegrey 5D


----------



## dmoneyman2323

Geo. said:


> I am on the verge of ordering a TE125C-E20 screen from Elite. This is, of course, the 125" diagonal, 2.35:1 aspect ratio Cinetension 2 screen. I will be using it with an Epson 8350 projector. I'm replacing an Elite 100" diagonal original Cinetension screen in the 16:9 aspect ratio. Before actually ordering, though, I'm making one last check that with a 2.35:1 screen, 2.35:1 aspect ratio movies will fill the screen, but I'll have the black bars on the sides when watching a movie filmed in 1.78:1, or watching HD TV in 16:9. Correct?


I have that exact same screen (same size & aspect ratio). Just remember yes when projecting a 2.35 movie you will project black bars above and below your screen on the wall, but if your projector and walls are dark enough you won't see the bars at all. Also, when watching something in 1.78 you will have to re-zoom your image to a smaller size and refocus, so a projector like the 8350 won't be good to be paired with this screen unless you can reach the projector each time you want to watch something in 1.78/2.35. Also yes, watching 1.78 you will have black bars on the sides of the image projected. I would recommend getting a Panasonic AE8000u or a JVC projector with lens memory, you then will be able to change aspect ratios and zoom with a push of a button on the remote. 

If you don't mind re-zooming and focusing each time you watch a movie in different aspect ratios compared to 1.78 tv/games, then you are fine using this screen and your projector you chose. If the projector will be ceiling mounted away from you, then you will need to choose a different screen aspect ratio 1.78 or a different projector with lens memory with motorized zoom/focus.


----------



## Swolephile

Dragoj said:


> aeon cinegrey 3D will be available in late August , and from what I saw here http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/ambient-light-rejecting-screens
> 
> cinegrey 3D it is different from cinegrey 5D


Aeon screens with Cinegrey 3D are showing for sale now at focused technology.com

http://m.focusedtechnology.com/elite-ar120dhd3.html?utm_source=pricegrabber&utm_medium=ppc


----------



## Geo.

dmoneyman2323 said:


> I have that exact same screen (same size & aspect ratio). Just remember yes when projecting a 2.35 movie you will project black bars above and below your screen on the wall, but if your projector and walls are dark enough you won't see the bars at all. Also, when watching something in 1.78 you will have to re-zoom your image to a smaller size and refocus, so a projector like the 8350 won't be good to be paired with this screen unless you can reach the projector each time you want to watch something in 1.78/2.35. Also yes, watching 1.78 you will have black bars on the sides of the image projected. I would recommend getting a Panasonic AE8000u or a JVC projector with lens memory, you then will be able to change aspect ratios and zoom with a push of a button on the remote.
> 
> If you don't mind re-zooming and focusing each time you watch a movie in different aspect ratios compared to 1.78 tv/games, then you are fine using this screen and your projector you chose. If the projector will be ceiling mounted away from you, then you will need to choose a different screen aspect ratio 1.78 or a different projector with lens memory with motorized zoom/focus.


Thanks, dmoneyman. You mentioned one thing, though, that is the thing that has me confused. You said that when watching a 2.35 movie, I'll have black bars above and below the screen. I was under the impression that the black bars that I now have, watching a 2.35 movie on my 16:9 screen do not contain any encoded video information. That is, the black bars represent the absence of an image. So, for instance, when I enlarge the height of the 2.35 image on the 16:9 screen, the black bars "disappear" rather than just get extended beyond the screen. I hope I'm explaining this in a way that makes sense. But this is exactly what has me confused. Thanks again.


----------



## fatherom

Geo. said:


> Thanks, dmoneyman. You mentioned one thing, though, that is the thing that has me confused. You said that when watching a 2.35 movie, I'll have black bars above and below the screen. I was under the impression that the black bars that I now have, watching a 2.35 movie on my 16:9 screen do not contain any encoded video information. That is, the black bars represent the absence of an image. So, for instance, when I enlarge the height of the 2.35 image on the 16:9 screen, the black bars "disappear" rather than just get extended beyond the screen. I hope I'm explaining this in a way that makes sense. But this is exactly what has me confused. Thanks again.


The black bars that you see when watching a 2.35 movie on a 16:9 screen don't represent absence of image...it's actual black video as part of the picture information. I would say 99% of the time you won't have anything in that area, but there are some weird exceptions (Life of Pi, e.g.).


----------



## dmoneyman2323

fatherom said:


> The black bars that you see when watching a 2.35 movie on a 16:9 screen don't represent absence of image...it's actual black video as part of the picture information. I would say 99% of the time you won't have anything in that area, but there are some weird exceptions (Life of Pi, e.g.).


Correct, so when you project an image (movie) in 2.35 format, it's really a 16:9 image that is projector but there are black bars on top and below the movie image so you projector will really be overshooting the 2.35 screen above and below when watching a movie. That's why you will need to re-zoom and re-focus everytime you change between 16:9 and 2.35:1.


----------



## Geo.

Got it, thank you. That is where my confusion was coming from. I've read info from so many different sources and, in a couple, it said that the black bars were not part of the image but were actually the absence of an image. Looks like I'll be sticking with my current screen or if I do decide to go with a new screen, sticking with a 16:9. Thanks, guys.


----------



## 2muchspl

Where does everyone buy their screens? From Elite directly, Amazon or else.

I see the screen I want M120UWH2 at different price points. Elite: $260,Amazon via wayfair $201 and TigerDirect $151. All prices are to the door. I just wanna make sure I'm not gettin a B stock item from TD/Amazon.


----------



## Joel Rohrer

I found the opposite, elite has the 135 inch aeon for 599 and amazon and other places have it for 650 or so. 

They have a rebate for a free led kit right now and I asked the customer service if I could just get a code and order it all at once from them and they said no....

kind of stupid for a customer to buy direct from a company then have to fill out rebate form and sent to same company... but oh well. 

But I am sure amazon is selling regular stock screens.


----------



## Swolephile

I've been searching for a customer pic of the Aeon screen but no one has posted one. Also every mfr pic shows the screen with a thin velvet border. I want to know what it looks like without the velvet tape attached.

This screen could be epic for it's price point but there appears to be zero excitement for it online.


----------



## RoyalVilla

Hi all - looking for a bit of advice please.
I'm adding a screen / projector to my lounge on a budget and have got a BenQ w1070 so looking for an electric screen.

*I've spotted an Elite Screens Saker Tab Tension 110"* 
Had otherwise been considering a non tab screen, like a Sapphire / Grandview Cyber, which get good reviews at this price range.

It's got their Max White Fibreglass backing and a synchronous motor

I'm in the Uk and there doesn't seen to be too much info on Elite screens over here.

So, do you guys think this screen be a good choice?

Cheers, RV


----------



## fuzz092888

I have an Elite Screens 92" Cinetension2 screen I can't seem to unload and I need to make room for the new Saker 135" coming Thursday.


----------



## Swolephile

Joel Rohrer said:


> I found the opposite, elite has the 135 inch aeon for 599 and amazon and other places have it for 650 or so.
> 
> They have a rebate for a free led kit right now and I asked the customer service if I could just get a code and order it all at once from them and they said no....
> 
> kind of stupid for a customer to buy direct from a company then have to fill out rebate form and sent to same company... but oh well.
> 
> But I am sure amazon is selling regular stock screens.


LED strips on eBay are much cheaper. They appear to be the same minus the markup. I'm going to go ahead and purchase a LED strip from ebay instead.


----------



## humbland

humbland said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Elite CineTension2 2:35 electrics?
> I did a search, but got mixed reviews on Amazon.
> Thanks


I'm trying to bump this along and make up my mind about going with the Elite CineTension2 in a 2.35:1.
It costs about 1/3 as much as a tensioned DaLite. However, the reviews are so mixed...Some people love them, some not so much. How about here at AVS? Has anyone had one for a while? Would you buy it again or just bite the bullet and go with DaLite or Draper?


----------



## fuzz092888

humbland said:


> I'm trying to bump this along and make up my mind about going with the Elite CineTension2 in a 2.35:1.
> It costs about 1/3 as much as a tensioned DaLite. However, the reviews are so mixed...Some people love them, some not so much. How about here at AVS? Has anyone had one for a while? Would you buy it again or just bite the bullet and go with DaLite or Draper?


I've had an Elite Screens Cinetension2 screen for around 2 years. First paired with an Epson and now a JVC projector. I've been happy with it and didn't feel that spending the extra money was worth it. I'm now upgrading to another Elite screen model, Saker tab tensioned acousticPro ultra HD screen material. 

I don't doubt that there's something to the Da-lite, Draper, Seymour, etc screen materials, especially when it comes to being acoustically transparent, but IMO Elite presents a lot of bang for your buck and I have no problem recommending them.


----------



## humbland

fuzz092888 said:


> I've had an Elite Screens Cinetension2 screen for around 2 years. First paired with an Epson and now a JVC projector. I've been happy with it and didn't feel that spending the extra money was worth it. I'm now upgrading to another Elite screen model, Saker tab tensioned acousticPro ultra HD screen material.
> 
> I don't doubt that there's something to the Da-lite, Draper, Seymour, etc screen materials, especially when it comes to being acoustically transparent, but IMO Elite presents a lot of bang for your buck and I have no problem recommending them.


I can understand the appeal of the acoustically transparent material. FWIW, I use twin center speakers (above and below).
Do you have the CineWhite screen material? Any issues with the mechanisms or the surface?
Thanks.


----------



## reisb

anyone know difference in VMAX2 and Saker?

It's not showing on the comparison and hard for me to tell other than white/black casing. Looking at 135" electric.

Update:
I've since found that Saker has synchronous motor vs tubular on VMAX2 for 135"
It also says aluminum white housing Saker vs steel black or white. Floating brackets incl Saker vs. No for VMAX2.

So which motor is better?
What's good/bad about floating brackets?
What type brackets for VMAX2?
Flush Wall/Ceiling mount for both, but suspended for VMAX2...what is suspended?


----------



## fuzz092888

humbland said:


> I can understand the appeal of the acoustically transparent material. FWIW, I use twin center speakers (above and below).
> Do you have the CineWhite screen material? Any issues with the mechanisms or the surface?
> Thanks.


I have the powergain. No issues with mechanisms or screen material. Been a great screen, just going with a bigger size.


----------



## dmoneyman2323

Anybody purchase one of the Aeon series screens yet? I'm thinking about buying one but want to see other people opinions on the quality and would also like to see some actual user pictures of the unit installed. 

If you have a Aeon can you please post a couple of images, I'm thinking about this screen and the more expensive Black Diamond but I really don't want to spend that kind of money for a gaming room screen setup.


----------



## Swolephile

dmoneyman2323 said:


> Anybody purchase one of the Aeon series screens yet? I'm thinking about buying one but want to see other people opinions on the quality and would also like to see some actual user pictures of the unit installed.
> 
> If you have a Aeon can you please post a couple of images, I'm thinking about this screen and the more expensive Black Diamond but I really don't want to spend that kind of money for a gaming room screen setup.


I've tried asking this question on Amazon with no response given. Trying to find any info, reviews, or even one customer pic for the Aeon screen is like pulling teeth with no painkillers. I just don't understand why there is absolutely zero talk of these screens anywhere. I just want a 110" with Cinegrey 3D. I was told by a rep at Elite Screen that this size will not be offered. Lo and behold the next day it was added to their product chart under the Aeon listing. I swear their customer service truly sucks and they suck at meeting production deadlines.


----------



## reisb

Anybody offer opinions on VMAX2 vs newer SAKER line?


----------



## fuzz092888

reisb said:


> Anybody offer opinions on VMAX2 vs newer SAKER line?


I can't say anything about the Vmax2, but I just got the Saker with the AcousticPro UHD screen material. The screen material has exceeded my expectations in terms of picture quality. I'm still getting everything set up to evaluate the acoustic properties of the screen.


----------



## socal swagger

what size screen is that?


----------



## fuzz092888

socal swagger said:


> what size screen is that?


135"


----------



## reisb

How did you get a Saker with black casing? I talked to customer service and they were basically identical screens except Saker was only white. 

I went with VMax2. Waiting for arrival.


----------



## humbland

fuzz092888 said:


> I can't say anything about the Vmax2, but I just got the Saker with the AcousticPro UHD screen material. The screen material has exceeded my expectations in terms of picture quality. I'm still getting everything set up to evaluate the acoustic properties of the screen.


Is the Saker available in 2.35:1 ?
It looks as if the only Elite electric screen available in 2.35:1 is the Cinetension2. Are there any others?
I found a reference to a model Peregrine Tension 235, but could not see where to purchase one:
http://epvscreens.com/products/electric-screens/peregrine-tension.html
Does anyone have any information on them?


----------



## fuzz092888

reisb said:


> How did you get a Saker with black casing? I talked to customer service and they were basically identical screens except Saker was only white.
> 
> I went with VMax2. Waiting for arrival.


Just ordered from Amazon.



humbland said:


> Is the Saker available in 2.35:1 ?


Nope.


----------



## Deucedriver

I'm enjoying reading the descriptions. I'm trying to decide whether to go with the vmax 2 or a tensioned screen. Either way it would be 135" electric for my game room and Benq 1075. The screen will have to be hung from either 6" or 10" extensions to drop over the "daytime" TV that is on a stand right now but may be wall hung. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions or gotchas?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzz092888

Deucedriver said:


> I'm enjoying reading the descriptions. I'm trying to decide whether to go with the vmax 2 or a tensioned screen. Either way it would be 135" electric for my game room and Benq 1075. The screen will have to be hung from either 6" or 10" extensions to drop over the "daytime" TV that is on a stand right now but may be wall hung. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions or gotchas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've had both tensioned and non tensioned and I think it makes a big difference. 135" is the size I have right now and the Saker has a 12" drop which I think is awesome and it hangs from the ceiling using carbiners which makes adding additional drop even easier.


----------



## humbland

humbland said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Elite CineTension2 2:35 electrics?
> I did a search, but got mixed reviews on Amazon.
> Thanks


_Second Bump_...
I read this entire thread and could not get a consistent read on the CineTension2 screens...It seems like some like them and some have terrible issues...
Is there anyone with _recent _experience with one?

I'm seriously considering:
Elite Screens TE125C-E20 CineTension2 Series Projector Screen - 2.35:1 - 125" Diagonal (115.2"W x 49.0"H) - CineWhite Screen Material

After seeing samples of the Cinewhite, it seems to "bleed" slightly more than the DaLite HP Progressive materials. I wonder if this is to disperse the image to a wider field of view. 
Any thoughts? I could use some AVS feedback.
Thanks


----------



## fuzz092888

humbland said:


> _Second Bump_...
> I read this entire thread and could not get a consistent read on the CineTension2 screens...It seems like some like them and some have terrible issues...
> Is there anyone with _recent _experience with one?
> 
> I'm seriously considering:
> Elite Screens TE125C-E20 CineTension2 Series Projector Screen - 2.35:1 - 125" Diagonal (115.2"W x 49.0"H) - CineWhite Screen Material
> 
> After seeing samples of the Cinewhite, it seems to "bleed" slightly more than the DaLite HP Progressive materials. I wonder if this is to disperse the image to a wider field of view.
> Any thoughts? I could use some AVS feedback.
> Thanks


What exactly are you looking for? I have a Cinetension2 screen and it's been great. I can't comment on the Cinewhite screen material, but on anything else about the screen I can probably answer a few questions.


----------



## humbland

fuzz092888 said:


> What exactly are you looking for? I have a Cinetension2 screen and it's been great. I can't comment on the Cinewhite screen material, but on anything else about the screen I can probably answer a few questions.


Thanks fuzz. I appreciate your response. It's more about a larger sample size...
The few online reviews I have found are _very _mixed. Either people (like you) have no issues and are happy. Or...horror stories about waves, motor failures, customer service problems, etc. 
I understand that there will always be some unhappy campers, but???. 
Here at AVS, I have always had valuable incite from like minded AV geeks (like me). My gut level says that a screen that costs 1/3 as much as the comparable DaLite offering must be risky. 
Besides the cost, there is another concern. Our family room theater has cathedral ceilings (wood). In order to deal with the screen mount, I need two other people with 12 foot ladders. The install is a hassle that I do not want to repeat. My current 16 x 9 DaLite Cosmo has been a champ. We just "set it and forget it". 
Bottom line is that there is a big learning curve for this particular "scope" screen project. I have been hoping for a better handle on it before we pulled the trigger.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Swolephile said:


> Aeon screens with Cinegrey 3D are showing for sale now at focused technology.com
> 
> http://m.focusedtechnology.com/elite-ar120dhd3.html?utm_source=pricegrabber&utm_medium=ppc


They aren't for sale yet. Just put in back orders.

An Elite rep told me that the Aeon's with CineGrey 3D material will be available on September 21st.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Swolephile said:


> LED strips on eBay are much cheaper. They appear to be the same minus the markup. I'm going to go ahead and purchase a LED strip from ebay instead.


How can LED strips on eBay be cheaper than free lol? The LED kit comes free on orders made before October 31st.


----------



## Swolephile

Stuntman_Mike said:


> How can LED strips on eBay be cheaper than free lol? The LED kit is comes free on orders made before October 31st.


Free after rebate process through Elite Screens. As bad as their customer service is, good luck with that. I would rather pay $20 for the exact same LED strip on eBay rather than paying $70 up front and chasing it through Elite Screens horrible customer service for a rebate.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Swolephile said:


> Free after rebate process through Elite Screens. As bad as their customer service is, good luck with that. I would rather pay $20 for the exact same LED strip on eBay rather than paying $70 up front and chasing it through Elite Screens horrible customer service for a rebate.


Lol. I hear you on that. I'm still going to get it from Elite though.

They got 100" Aeons with CineGrey 3D material yesterday. The other sizes are still 2 or 3wks away they said.

Not sure when vendors will be getting stock.


----------



## Swolephile

Stuntman_Mike said:


> Lol. I hear you on that. I'm still going to get it from Elite though.
> 
> They got 100" Aeons with CineGrey 3D material yesterday. The other sizes are still 2 or 3wks away they said.
> 
> Not sure when vendors will be getting stock.


Well I am going to have high expectations if I go from my Black Diamond 1.4 gain screen to a Aeon edge free screen with Cinegrey 3D. I hope it will not be too far of a drop in quality.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Swolephile said:


> Well I am going to have high expectations if I go from my Black Diamond 1.4 gain screen to a Aeon edge free screen with Cinegrey 3D. I hope it will not be too far of a drop in quality.


You have a BD currently? Why are you interested in the Aeon then?


----------



## Swolephile

Stuntman_Mike said:


> You have a BD currently? Why are you interested in the Aeon then?


I wanted the zero edge look without the zero edge price.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Swolephile said:


> I wanted the zero edge look without the zero edge price.


Same here, but you already bought the BD, no? Are you returning, or selling?

Do you have the 1.4 or 0.8, and how do you like it?


----------



## Swolephile

Stuntman_Mike said:


> Same here, but you already bought the BD, no? Are you returning, or selling?
> 
> Do you have the 1.4 or 0.8, and how do you like it?


I bought the BD from Best Buy using a store card. I have it for sale now to try to get some cash however if it does not sell in three weeks, I will return it to Best Buy for a full credit back on my store card.

I have a framed 120" 1.4 gain Black Diamond screen.The contrast and blacks with it are excellent. However placment of the projector is critical for use with this screen and the projector needs to have a good deal of lumens to light it up properly. I would say at least a minimum of 1500 lumens after calibration.


----------



## mylan

Swolephile said:


> I wanted the zero edge look without the zero edge price.


My sentiments exactly, love the edge less look but for a fraction of the cost. You sir are my hero, and guinea pig too I suppose, can't wait to see it when it's up,and running. I am six months out at least but I want to be ready when I do. I have a new desktop computer I need to pay off first and then i am following your lead.


----------



## reisb

What LEDs are you guys talking about on eBay? What are they used for in relation to screens?


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

mylan said:


> My sentiments exactly, love the edge less look but for a fraction of the cost. You sir are my hero, and guinea pig too I suppose, can't wait to see it when it's up,and running. I am six months out at least but I want to be ready when I do. I have a new desktop computer I need to pay off first and then i am following your lead.


I'm working on getting one asap. I will post my impressions when I get one.


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

reisb said:


> What LEDs are you guys talking about on eBay? What are they used for in relation to screens?


There is an LED kit that goes on the backside of the screen's frame and goes all the way around. Sharp made TVs with something called Ambilight a while back. If you remember that, it will give you an idea.

The lights are mainly aesthetic and can further give the screen a floating feel. More practical purposes are that they can reduce eyestrain for lights out viewing and can improve perceived contrast. That last bit is up for debate. Mostly it makes the display look cool and allows you to see without having lights shine directly on the screen, as the lighting is behind the screen.

Go here: http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/fixed-39841/1983-aeon-series#3-photos

Click on the photos tab and you'll see some shots with the lights on.


----------



## Todd68

I just upgraded from an Elite 90" Cinawhite to a 100" Vmax2. The Vmax looks a bit better, more vibrant color, pop and 3D like depth. But I notice a slight shine and grain look at a small area only directly across and slightly above my line of sight. If I Move my sitting position the "shiny grain" area moves or follows my line of sight. 

I hope I explained clearly? Is this just something to expect from a budget screen or anyway to fix the issue?


----------



## Swolephile

reisb said:


> What LEDs are you guys talking about on eBay? What are they used for in relation to screens?


They wrap around the projector screen and give it a floating look while easing eyestrain in a dark room. Phillips ambilight tv's had this technology some years back.

Phillips ambilight tv





 
Elite Screens Aeon Screen with led kit will look similar to the widely popular Screen Innovations Zero Edge screen with led kit in this vid:





 

You can find the led strips on ebay here for a third of the price Elite screens is asking for:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...A0.H0.Xled+strip.TRS2&_nkw=led+strip&_sacat=0

Or you can pay an inflated figure around $70 for the same led kit from Elite Screens then jump through hoops with their illustrious customer service to get a rebate back for it. The price for the led kit will be included in the final price for the Aeon screen which you have to pay at the time of purchase. 
A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Better to pay $20 or less for the same led kit from ebay rather than paying a inflated $70 or more from Elite Screens for the exact same led kit, then go through their rebate process which just seems asinine in my opinion.


----------



## bluer101

Todd68 said:


> I just upgraded from an Elite 90" Cinawhite to a 100" Vmax2. The Vmax looks a bit better, more vibrant color, pop and 3D like depth. But I notice a slight shine and grain look at a small area only directly across and slightly above my line of sight. If I Move my sitting position the "shiny grain" area moves or follows my line of sight.
> 
> I hope I explained clearly? Is this just something to expect from a budget screen or anyway to fix the issue?


Maybe hot spotting?


----------



## bluer101

reisb said:


> What LEDs are you guys talking about on eBay? What are they used for in relation to screens?


I don't use them on my screen but on my tv I do. Like everyone else it helps eye strain. Personally I don't see the point with a projector screen.


----------



## Todd68

bluer101 said:


> Maybe hot spotting?


 I guess it's a mild case of hot spotting. I didn't mention this before but this is my second Vmax2 screen. The first one had too much wrinkles and I had the same issue but it was to the left of center close to two wrinkles. This second one is better except the mild hot spotting in the upper center or depending were I sit.

It's mostly noticeable with bright white displayed in the area. It's not that bad so I guess I can live with it. The overall picture quality is better than the Cinewhite screen though I didn't notice this issue.


----------



## bluer101

Todd68 said:


> I guess it's a mild case of hot spotting. I didn't mention this before but this is my second Vmax2 screen. The first one had too much wrinkles and I had the same issue but it was to the left of center close to two wrinkles. This second one is better except the mild hot spotting in the upper center or depending were I sit.
> 
> It's mostly noticeable with bright white displayed in the area. It's not that bad so I guess I can live with it. The overall picture quality is better than the Cinewhite screen though I didn't notice this issue.


Yep, sounds like hot spotting. I get that to in some areas with bright scenes.


----------



## reisb

bluer101 said:


> Yep, sounds like hot spotting. I get that to in some areas with bright scenes.


What causes hot spotting?


----------



## Joel Rohrer

Swolephile said:


> They wrap around the projector screen and give it a floating look while easing eyestrain in a dark room. Phillips ambilight tv's had this technology some years back.
> 
> Phillips ambilight tv
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE8K0kwmv0Y
> 
> Elite Screens Aeon Screen with led kit will look similar to the widely popular Screen Innovations Zero Edge screen with led kit in this vid:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rJ-yBmAn1c
> 
> 
> You can find the led strips on ebay here for a third of the price Elite screens is asking for:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...A0.H0.Xled+strip.TRS2&_nkw=led+strip&_sacat=0
> 
> Or you can pay an inflated figure around $70 for the same led kit from Elite Screens then jump through hoops with their illustrious customer service to get a rebate back for it. The price for the led kit will be included in the final price for the Aeon screen which you have to pay at the time of purchase.
> A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Better to pay $20 or less for the same led kit from ebay rather than paying a inflated $70 or more from Elite Screens for the exact same led kit, then go through their rebate process which just seems asinine in my opinion.




Wow thanks for the tip- the way the rebate works is you buy the screen then they charge you $45 shipping and send you the led kit... So if I can just buy it off Ebay for 25 give or take that's a much better deal and they look to be the exact same kits right down to the remote.


----------



## humbland

Todd68 said:


> I just upgraded from an Elite 90" Cinawhite to a 100" Vmax2. The Vmax looks a bit better, more vibrant color, pop and 3D like depth. But I notice a slight shine and grain look at a small area only directly across and slightly above my line of sight. If I Move my sitting position the "shiny grain" area moves or follows my line of sight.
> 
> I hope I explained clearly? Is this just something to expect from a budget screen or anyway to fix the issue?


Isn't the Vmax2 a non-tensioned screen about 1.1 gain (same as CineWhite)? Why did you change? Was it to go slightly larger? 
FWIW, I actually got samples from DaLite and Elite and the CineWite was my favorite. No sheen or sparklies. True color and good bright whites. The DaLite HDP 1.1 and 1.3 gain were sparkly with a shimmer to the bright scenes. CineWhite was not as "contrasty" as the DaLite HDP .9 gain, but it was noticeably brighter. I'm hoping that a PJ upgrade will result in better blacks at some point anyway...


----------



## Stuntman_Mike

Joel Rohrer said:


> Wow thanks for the tip- the way the rebate works is you buy the screen then they charge you $45 shipping and send you the led kit... So if I can just buy it off Ebay for 25 give or take that's a much better deal and they look to be the exact same kits right down to the remote.


It's $35 shipping, but yeah, still lol.

I was thinking of getting the screen and LED kit from Elite direct. The rep said that he can hold one for me when they come in. I may wait to see if vendors get them in a bit after. Amazon will carry them and with Prime I could get free 2-day on the screen and LED. Returns would be much easier as well.

We'll see.


----------



## xylem

Shoot me down if you want but how do the Elite Screen (I like the Aeon Elite design) compare to 
AccuScreens Deluxe Fixed Frame Matte White?
Dragonfly Matte White Projection Screen?
I am desperately trying to take a decision...
They are all around the same price.
I am looking at 100 to 120 inch screen.
It s going to be my first screen ever!


----------



## nitro230

Hey, I was hoping someone can help me out with deciding between two electric drop down Elite screens.

I was looking at either the 100" Spectrum Tab Tension or the 100" Saker Tab Tension.

There is a $220 price difference between the two and from what I can tell, the only differences are some extra control options (which I don't need), the style of the housing, the floating brackets (which I wont use since I am suspending it) and that the saker uses the Fiber Glass backed material. 

So my question is if the FG backed screen material is worth the extra $220. I know it makes it heavier which helps with curling but if the screen is already tensioned I am not sure if it would be completely necessary.

Some additional information if needed: I will be getting the BenQ HT1075 projector and this will be going in my living room and used mostly at night with full light control.

Thanks!


----------



## Gooddoc

nitro230 said:


> Hey, I was hoping someone can help me out with deciding between two electric drop down Elite screens.
> 
> I was looking at either the 100" Spectrum Tab Tension or the 100" Saker Tab Tension.
> 
> There is a $220 price difference between the two and from what I can tell, the only differences are some extra control options (which I don't need), the style of the housing, the floating brackets (which I wont use since I am suspending it) and that the saker uses the Fiber Glass backed material.
> 
> So my question is if the FG backed screen material is worth the extra $220. I know it makes it heavier which helps with curling but if the screen is already tensioned I am not sure if it would be completely necessary.
> 
> Some additional information if needed: I will be getting the BenQ HT1075 projector and this will be going in my living room and used mostly at night with full light control.
> 
> Thanks!


Which screen material is on them? I have a 100" Elite Screens CineTension2 Series CineWhite screen with 24" of additional drop to get the screen farther off the ceiling and closer to eye level. The CIneWhite screen material has excellent color reproduction, great viewing angles, and no artifacts that I've ever seen. Looks great, even better price.

I'd worry more about the screen material and proper drop for your application than the various other options.


----------



## nitro230

Gooddoc said:


> Which screen material is on them? I have a 100" Elite Screens CineTension2 Series CineWhite screen with 24" of additional drop to get the screen farther off the ceiling and closer to eye level. The CIneWhite screen material has excellent color reproduction, great viewing angles, and no artifacts that I've ever seen. Looks great, even better price.
> 
> I'd worry more about the screen material and proper drop for your application than the various other options.


Both the Spectrum and Saker screens use the MaxWhite 1.1 gain screen material but the Saker has the fiber glass backing. I was looking at the CineTension 2 and apparently it cannot be ceiling hung which is why it is not one of my choices (it is also about $300 more than the Saker)


----------



## WiscoNYC

Do you guys think the Elite Sable Frame Series 110" 16:9 Fixed Frame would be a good option for an outdoor setup with the BenQ HT1075 (table mounted, not ceiling)?

I found one in perfect condition for very cheap that I'm considering buying. I'd store it in my outdoor closet in something like a mattress bag when not in use.

I've currently been projecting onto the light brown walls, which been great for 2D, but for 3D the image is way too dark and dull.


----------



## fuzz092888

nitro230 said:


> Both the Spectrum and Saker screens use the MaxWhite 1.1 gain screen material but the Saker has the fiber glass backing. I was looking at the CineTension 2 and apparently it cannot be ceiling hung which is why it is not one of my choices (it is also about $300 more than the Saker)


The cinetension can definitely be ceiling hung. Don't forget that the saker is also available in the Acousticpro UHD material


----------



## nitro230

fuzz092888 said:


> The cinetension can definitely be ceiling hung. Don't forget that the saker is also available in the Acousticpro UHD material


Well if the cenetension can be ceiling hung I will take a closer look at that model and see what the difference is between the CineWhite screen and the MaxWhite screen to see if it is worth an extra $300.

Yeah, I am still considering the acoustic pro UHD material on the Saker which would allow me to place the screen in front of my center speaker and increase my screen size to 110" but since I am already sitting close to the screen (9'2" away) I didn't think the extra 10" would be worth another $300.

But anyway, to try and narrow my choices a bit, do you thing the fiberglass backed saker screen is worth an extra $220 on an already tensioned screen?


----------



## Gooddoc

nitro230 said:


> Both the Spectrum and Saker screens use the MaxWhite 1.1 gain screen material but the Saker has the fiber glass backing. I was looking at the CineTension 2 and apparently it cannot be ceiling hung which is why it is not one of my choices (it is also about $300 more than the Saker)


That's odd, my Cinetension 2 hangs from my ceiling just fine .

The CineWhite was very well reviewed, which is why I went with it.


----------



## humbland

nitro230 said:


> Both the Spectrum and Saker screens use the MaxWhite 1.1 gain screen material but the Saker has the fiber glass backing. I was looking at the CineTension 2 and apparently it cannot be ceiling hung which is why it is not one of my choices (it is also about $300 more than the Saker)


What makes you think the CineTension2 screen can not be hung from a ceiling? I can not see any reason that would be the case (PJ humor). There are sliding brackets that you would just move to the approriate stud locations, then hang as usual with hooks and chain. 
What am I missing here?


----------



## reisb

Where do you guys order your Elite Screens from?

I've had an order from Amazon since August 11th and they still can't tell me when it's shipping. Free shipping and least expensive through Amazon.
Previously, I had been looking on elitescreenshop.com, which I just found out was a reseller. They charge $130 to ship my item.
I just went to elitescreens.com as well. Noticed free shipping, but unit cost is a little higher.

Are any one or the other better quality checks prior to shipment? I went with Amazon originally because I could ship back with no issues and not have to pay to return if defective. But not having an idea when to ship is killing me with football starting in 2 days!


----------



## nitro230

humbland said:


> What makes you think the CineTension2 screen can not be hung from a ceiling? I can not see any reason that would be the case (PJ humor). There are sliding brackets that you would just move to the approriate stud locations, then hang as usual with hooks and chain.
> What am I missing here?


Yeah, apparently you can ceiling hang it. I thought you could not because if you go to the comparison page on Elite's website it specifically says that the Spectrum and Saker can be suspended but says that the CineTension2 can only be flush wall or ceiling mounted. 

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/electric/2077-saker-tension-series#6-comparison

Also, if you look at the installation manual for the Spectrum and Saker they tell you how to ceiling suspend it but the manual for the CineTension2 does not have that as a mounting option.

So it seems that other people have done it and it is possible but maybe it is just not a recommended installation method by Elite...


----------



## Scrappydue

reisb said:


> Where do you guys order your Elite Screens from?
> 
> I've had an order from Amazon since August 11th and they still can't tell me when it's shipping. Free shipping and least expensive through Amazon.
> Previously, I had been looking on elitescreenshop.com, which I just found out was a reseller. They charge $130 to ship my item.
> I just went to elitescreens.com as well. Noticed free shipping, but unit cost is a little higher.
> 
> Are any one or the other better quality checks prior to shipment? I went with Amazon originally because I could ship back with no issues and not have to pay to return if defective. But not having an idea when to ship is killing me with football starting in 2 days!


which model are you trying to find????


----------



## reisb

scrappydue said:


> which model are you trying to find????


vmax135uwh2


----------



## Scrappydue

reisb said:


> vmax135uwh2


yeah that sucks i hate when amazon says in stock but ships in a random amount of time. well 100 more will get it to you in just a couple days but like you said can be a hassle to return. have you tried chatting or talking with them over the phone to find out what the deal is


----------



## reisb

Scrappydue said:


> yeah that sucks i hate when amazon says in stock but ships in a random amount of time. well 100 more will get it to you in just a couple days but like you said can be a hassle to return. have you tried chatting or talking with them over the phone to find out what the deal is


I've chatted with Amazon. They just say they are backordered and waiting for stock to be replenished. Scary part for me is it was 1-2 months when I ordered. Now it says 1-3 months...

The Elitescreens FBA was same price through Amazon or elitescreens.com.
Elitescreenshop.com just says ready to ship, but is additional $130 to ship.

Are people ordering theirs direct from elitescreens or reseller elitescreenshop? or Amazon and hoping to ship?


----------



## reisb

Scrappydue said:


> yeah that sucks i hate when amazon says in stock but ships in a random amount of time. well 100 more will get it to you in just a couple days but like you said can be a hassle to return. have you tried chatting or talking with them over the phone to find out what the deal is


Looks like buy.com (or rakuten.com now) has it and it looks like it may be free returns if defective within 45 days. and in stock...Anyone used them before?


----------



## xylem

reisb said:


> Looks like buy.com (or rakuten.com now) has it and it looks like it may be free returns if defective within 45 days. and in stock...Anyone used them before?


I used them a couple of time for small items, no issue.


----------



## Todd68

Not sure if this was mentioned or tried before but here goes. I have an electric drop down Elite 100" Vmax 2 screen. I know a tab tensioned screen is the better choice but they are much more expensive. These budget non tensioned screens have waves that can cause noticable picture distortion if bad enough, as most would know.

I found an easy way to reduce the wrinkles to the point were, at least on mine, I can't notice any distortions. The model I own has a rod that extends out about 1.5 inches at the bottom corners. I just hung a 5lb barbell weight on the two rods and the added weight helped reduce the wrinkles. 

Simple to try and easy to remove before raising the screen.


----------



## reisb

I have a question on electric screens. I just got mine and it it a FG backed vmax2. 

Is it better to roll it up when not in use or to leave it down? 

My area is a flat wall with large window in the middle. That window has a frame that sticks out


----------



## bluer101

reisb said:


> I have a question on electric screens. I just got mine and it it a FG backed vmax2.
> 
> Is it better to roll it up when not in use or to leave it down?
> 
> My area is a flat wall with large window in the middle. That window has a frame that sticks out


----------



## fuzz092888

reisb said:


> I have a question on electric screens. I just got mine and it it a FG backed vmax2.
> 
> Is it better to roll it up when not in use or to leave it down?
> 
> My area is a flat wall with large window in the middle. That window has a frame that sticks out


----------



## B1ueleader

*Time to step up to 100" screen and projector*

Well it's time to kick my 65in Mitsu RPT out of my theater and to the master bedroom and step up to an acoustically transparent 100" wall mount screen and projector  So for a few years I've read and watched and considered and now it's time to buy. I'm thinking the Elite Screens EZ Frame Series AcousticPro1080P3 to accommodate the large speakers in the wall that back into the Equipment Storage room. I know there will be somewhat of a loss of brightness due to the acoustic transparency but my theater room is pitch black even at midday so I don't see an issue there...Anybody else, thoughts? Also, I built two 11 cubic foot sub boxes with 15 inch subs which sit at the screen wall and face into the room and get up to 1,500 watts each RMS. So needless to say the bass can really rumble and I was wondering how much the screen will react and move due to the bass.


----------



## miamijoe

Also doing a 100" Screen in bedroom. Screen will be electric dropdown and my preference is the Elite Screens - Saker Tab-Tension 100" Motorized Projector Screen over Spectrum acoustic version (ELECTRIC100H-A1080P2). I'll need acoustic because it will be overlapping the speakers. My question/problem:
This is going in a bedroom where a dresser with the usual big mirror is going to stay. So the Screen mounting will need to come out from the wall about a foot or so to accommodate dropping in front of the mirror. Question is: will moving the screen from the wall:
1. Further make the transparency of the screen come out. i.e. will it be more of a washed out picture?
2. Will being away from the wall hurt somehow the wall mounted flat speakers since they will also be about a foot away from the back of the screen?

Thanks for your expertise. Always valued.


----------



## fuzz092888

If you're planning on the acoustic pro uhd screen material on the saker I doubt it will be a problem. I have a 135 of that model and it is mounted on the cailing in front of a soffit/TV and there is zero transparency issue and even if I accidently turn the TV on the bleed through is a lot less than expected.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponziani

Anyone recognize this mounting hardware? It came with my Cinetension 2 but isn't the right hardware for that screen. It would help to know what this is when I talk to their support.


----------



## Ponziani

Ponziani said:


> Anyone recognize this mounting hardware? It came with my Cinetension 2 but isn't the right hardware for that screen. It would help to know what this is when I talk to their support.



To answer my own question, that mounting hardware is for a PowerMax Pro screen. Thanks, Google images


----------



## redderflag

I am looking at purchasing the 176" 2.35:1 Elite Cinewhite Sableframe screen..

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-Series-176-inch-Diagonal/dp/B00B2GX882

Have a question regarding installation:

To install the fix plates to stretch the screen, I see many people reported sore fingers after installing even a 120" screen..Mine would be much worse!!
Any tips on reducing the effort/pain..
Some suggested wearing gloves, Using screwdriver and a mallet (I am worried about damage to the screen with this approach)
Which technique do you guys recommend? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Boxozaxu

Todd68 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned or tried before but here goes. I have an electric drop down Elite 100" Vmax 2 screen. I know a tab tensioned screen is the better choice but they are much more expensive. These budget non tensioned screens have waves that can cause noticable picture distortion if bad enough, as most would know.
> 
> I found an easy way to reduce the wrinkles to the point were, at least on mine, I can't notice any distortions. The model I own has a rod that extends out about 1.5 inches at the bottom corners. I just hung a 5lb barbell weight on the two rods and the added weight helped reduce the wrinkles.
> 
> Simple to try and easy to remove before raising the screen.


I'm eyeing the Elite Screens Spectrum AcousticPro UHD, 125-inch Diagonal 16:9, Sound Transparent Electric Motorized Projector Projection Screen from amazon but the reviews complaining about ripples, screen door effect, hot spotting is starting to make me pause. I can live with some curling and ripples if the suggested barbell trick works. Are these really common problems and do they really end up messing up the experience? This is my first screen.


----------



## humbland

I want to give a shout out to Elite Screens. 
I had an excellent Customer service experience with them. Through Amazon, I ordered a CineTension2 screen. When it arrived, the box was showing significant shipping damage. After mounting, it was evident that there were issues with the screen...
Elite Customer Service representative Jesse L. immediately stepped up and offered several possible options to address the problem. He stayed in constant contact and worked with me to find an acceptable solution. After I decided on an option, Elite immediately followed through with the resolution. 
I was very impressed. It was one of my best CS experiences ever. I would not hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## humbland

I could use some help.
Our Cinetension2 has a problem. Elite sent out a new main circuit board, but I want to see if anyone has experience in changing it out?
Once the end cap is off, is it just a couple of screws and plugs to free up the board? I looked, but could not find step by step instructions for the replacement. 
Also, once the main board is changed out, will both the IR and RF remotes still function normally? From the manual, it looks to me as if they are both tied into the 3 way, plug in, wall switch in some way... I'm hoping that the problem is not in that part, as I plan to just use the old one (and change out the main board).
Finally, what about the black drop settings? If the main board is changed, do I have to do the allen wrench/PJ "dance" again until I get it dialed in, or are that setting retained?
Any answers would be helpful...
Thanks.


----------



## humbland

humbland said:


> I could use some help.
> Our Cinetension2 has a problem. Elite sent out a new main circuit board, but I want to see if anyone has experience in changing it out?
> Once the end cap is off, is it just a couple of screws and plugs to free up the board? I looked, but could not find step by step instructions for the replacement.
> Also, once the main board is changed out, will both the IR and RF remotes still function normally? From the manual, it looks to me as if they are both tied into the 3 way, plug in, wall switch in some way... I'm hoping that the problem is not in that part, as I plan to just use the old one (and change out the main board).
> Finally, what about the black drop settings? If the main board is changed, do I have to do the allen wrench/PJ "dance" again until I get it dialed in, or are that setting retained?
> Any answers would be helpful...
> Thanks.


An update for the Elite people:
We switched out the main board on the Cinetension2. It was pretty straightforward. We were able to do it even with the screen still mounted. The key was getting a small right angle ratchet drive to remove the top two self tapping screws on the left case end. Also, you need a magnetic bit to hold the small interior screws in place for reassembly.
We pulled the old board, then installed the new one. Fired up the juice and we were good to go. The IR remote works great (better than ever). The RF remote is a no go. I recall that there are reset procedures for it, but at the moment, I'm fine with the IR. 
The initial drop settings were retained. 
A shout out to Elite tech and CS reps for helping.


----------



## jespermart

*Saker Tab Tension Wrinkles*

I have recieved a Saker 110" Tab Tension screen and to my disasppointment there are some very obvious wrikles in the left side. My dealer says that I have to let it hang rolled down for about 5 days at room temperature before I can draw any conclusions.

Is he right?

Please see the added pictures


----------



## humbland

jespermart said:


> I have recieved a Saker 110" Tab Tension screen and to my disasppointment there are some very obvious wrikles in the left side. My dealer says that I have to let it hang rolled down for about 5 days at room temperature before I can draw any conclusions.
> 
> Is he right?
> 
> Please see the added pictures



Initially, our Cinetension2 had severe waves. I don't think it was rolling down correctly. When that got fixed, the waves have diminished significantly.
Make sure that your screen is hanging plumb. It needs to deploy evenly from both sides.
Also, try cycling it several times, then leaving it rolled down for a while (as suggested). 
When it has had time to stretch out, gently grasp the material in the wavy area and "work" the waves over towards the perimeter of the field. I did this several times and the waves "migrated" to the edges, where they were not in the field of view. 
If you can not get it fixed to your satisfaction, then contact Jesse at Elite CS. If it's under warranty, they will send you another one. If it's not, then there is a procedure they have developed to fix the waves. He sent me the PDF file that describes it. It seems simple to do, although I have not tried it (yet).
Finally, the CineWhite surface is a very "flat" white. It seems to disperse the light in such a way that the waves are not as visible as you might think. If you can "migrate" the waves to the perimeter of the screen, you may find that you do not see them at all.
My $.02.


----------



## jespermart

Could you send me the pdf file or attach it in a post


----------



## humbland

jespermart said:


> Could you send me the pdf file or attach it in a post


My bad. It's not PDF, it's a docx file. I tried to attach it, but the Forum will not allow this format.
I can email it to you, PM me with your email and I'll send it along.


----------



## mishari84

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.php/products/screen-material-93264/2204-cinegrey-3d#6-comparison

Cinegrey 3D vs 5D


5D is available to buy as a material, but it is not ISF certified as cinegrey 3D.


----------



## ikecomp

Planning out my new theater room build for early next year. I previously had a 16:9 screen from elite but was considering going to a 2:35.1 screen or both. That brings me to the product below. 

The VMAX Dual Screen. It's essentially 2 screens in one. I tried searching the web but didn't find any reviews for it. Seems to be a fairly new product. Anybody have any information or insight on this screen(s)?


Product Page

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.p...121-elite-screens-vmax-dual-series#1-features

Video


----------



## rg7852

Sup guys I'm a young fellow newbie who just bought an epson 5030ub projector and a elite cinegrey 5d 120in screen. I just need some help with a problem im having. Ive seen the youtube videos posted by ruben rodriguez and some of the pics people have posted in the forum, all seem to have a great bright picture. I think i might be having an issue with angular reflectivity, the only issue i have is brightness, the contrast looks fine, picture seems clear, no hot spot, but that pop in brightness just isn't there, even when its in living room mode. Of course it still looks pretty darn good when i have a little ambient light, definitely watchable. But when all lights are off that pop in brightness is somewhat hard to get, i have it in living room mode as well. I dont know, maybe I had my hopes up too much or im just being picky lol Screen is in my living room, i have all white walls and i have total light control,(every light fixture i can dim down) I have dark curtains, theres really nothing out of the ordinary in my liv room.

Ceiling height is 9ft high 

PJ is on a peerless mount with lens 4.5in from ceiling 

My PJ lens is perpendicular to wall, so there is no angle from the lens to screen 

PJ lens is 17ft from screen(saw recommendation for 1.5x throw) 

My screen is mounted 13 inches from ceiling(from ceiling to frame), this is the highest i can go, the builder created a box type inclosure at the top instead of a flat wall, not sure why, i guess some people like it. My seating is 15.5 ft from screen 

Now, should i buy a column to bring the PJ down? i wonder if that might help, i saw someone had wrote its better to have the pj right below the top of the screen so you dont have to use vertical lens shift. Was also thinking of moving the pj just a little closer, but then that might produce a hot spot from what ive read. It seems like these screens are pretty tricky.


----------



## taskman

rg7852 said:


> Sup guys I'm a young fellow newbie who just bought an epson 5030ub projector and a elite cinegrey 5d 120in screen. I just need some help with a problem im having. Ive seen the youtube videos posted by ruben rodriguez and some of the pics people have posted in the forum, all seem to have a great bright picture. I think i might be having an issue with angular reflectivity, the only issue i have is brightness, the contrast looks fine, picture seems clear, no hot spot, but that pop in brightness just isn't there, even when its in living room mode. Of course it still looks pretty darn good when i have a little ambient light, definitely watchable. But when all lights are off that pop in brightness is somewhat hard to get, i have it in living room mode as well. I dont know, maybe I had my hopes up too much or im just being picky lol Screen is in my living room, i have all white walls and i have total light control,(every light fixture i can dim down) I have dark curtains, theres really nothing out of the ordinary in my liv room.
> 
> Ceiling height is 9ft high
> 
> PJ is on a peerless mount with lens 4.5in from ceiling
> 
> My PJ lens is perpendicular to wall, so there is no angle from the lens to screen
> 
> PJ lens is 17ft from screen(saw recommendation for 1.5x throw)
> 
> My screen is mounted 13 inches from ceiling(from ceiling to frame), this is the highest i can go, the builder created a box type inclosure at the top instead of a flat wall, not sure why, i guess some people like it. My seating is 15.5 ft from screen
> 
> Now, should i buy a column to bring the PJ down? i wonder if that might help, i saw someone had wrote its better to have the pj right below the top of the screen so you dont have to use vertical lens shift. Was also thinking of moving the pj just a little closer, but then that might produce a hot spot from what ive read. It seems like these screens are pretty tricky.


Welcome to the Projector World, its an awesome place to be. This is a fairly straight forward issue and I have mentioned this quite a bit in this Elite Screen thread. Grey Screens will not give you the results you are looking for which is the "Pop" in the image. You need a high end projector with very high lumens and even then, I personally would never do it.

I have personally dealt with this issue. I went from a Cinewhite to Cinegrey 5D screen, thinking it would make contrast better with a richer vieweing experience. What I found is while that is technically true, my Epson 8500UB with a 13FT throw on a 120 inch screen could not power over the grey coloring of the screen. Which means that bright white colors turned into dull grey. I wish I had pictures but my best example was watching the Simpsons. All the characters eyes were now a dull white/gray color. 

I swapped out the screen for a Cinewhite and the "Pop" came back.


----------



## rg7852

Thanks for the reply

I was browsing on the elite screens website and found a material tip.

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.p...-screens/1940-elite-ezframe-5d#4-material-tip

It's shows a picture of the ceiling mount projector to be slightly below the top of the screen, guess I'll try an extension column to see if that helps. Like a 12ft one.

But your probably right, that pop is better with cine white, I just didn't want to have the lights all off to have a good picture, and get a washed out picture during the day. Not too sure how much warm light during the morning washes out the picture, maybe I should try it.
When you had your cinegrey 5d screen did you mess with the angular reflectivity? Did you by chance try different angles with the screen and projector height?


----------



## taskman

In my case, I had a wall right behind the couch and used a glass shelf to hold it slightly below the top of the screen. It was an ideal location, my Epson 8500UB was 13FT from the screen. With 1800 Lumens, which is about 600 less then your model. The screen still didn't pop on Cinegrey. 

A lot of people worry about ambient light. I seriously worried about it as well when I got into projectors but with the lumens of today's projectors its not the big issue it used to be. Here is my suggestion, if the wall is a lighter color. Take the screen down and just show the image on the wall, image should start to pop. It is a good way to differentiate between cinegrey and cinewhite. 

I would also test it in the morning on the wall (if color is lighter) as you mentioned. With some moderate light control, your 2400 lumen projector at 17ft for 120" should be able to give you a decent image. Might be a little washed out but completely usable. I would also recommend looking into window tints that are easy to put on. You can put tint on from Amazon that doesn't darken the room and yet does a nice job of blocking the light.


----------



## rg7852

Once again thanks for the reply, looks like you answered my question, even after having your projector in its best position it still didn't pop.

After reading about cinegrey and ALR screens I couldn't figure out if the brightness would be affected, seemed like I was getting two different answers lol I guess that's a sacrifice you make, reject ambient light, but struggle to get a pop similar to cinewhite. I'd rather have that pop with the lights dimmed down a bit, and maybe paint a few walls.
Don't get me wrong it's a great screen, I still get a decent picture when I have all lights on in my living room.

And thanks for your suggestion, I'm going to give it a try tomorrow, I have plain white walls that should at least give me a taste of cinewhite hopefully. I think I'd rather have that pop in picture than a decent picture with all lights on, just like you said I can buy window tints, and also just dim the lights down.
Which cinewhite screen do you have?, is it a higher gain?


----------



## ikecomp

ikecomp said:


> Planning out my new theater room build for early next year. I previously had a 16:9 screen from elite but was considering going to a 2:35.1 screen or both. That brings me to the product below.
> 
> The VMAX Dual Screen. It's essentially 2 screens in one. I tried searching the web but didn't find any reviews for it. Seems to be a fairly new product. Anybody have any information or insight on this screen(s)?
> 
> 
> Product Page
> 
> http://www.elitescreens.com/index.p...121-elite-screens-vmax-dual-series#1-features
> 
> Video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGlLfMZ_vwg


Anyone have any insight into this product? I would hate to create a separate thread as I was thinking this was the best place to discuss this item.


----------



## bluer101

ikecomp said:


> Anyone have any insight into this product? I would hate to create a separate thread as I was thinking this was the best place to discuss this item.


I like that a lot. Here is it on amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-VMAX-Dual-2-35/dp/B00Y7X9SKO


----------



## ikecomp

bluer101 said:


> I like that a lot. Here is it on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-VMAX-Dual-2-35/dp/B00Y7X9SKO


Yeah I saw it on amazon as well. Unfortunately, no reviews. For me, the most intriguing part is that they've done the measurement work for you in figuring out how big each piece of screen material needs to be so that you don't have to worry about zooming or shifting the lens to adapt to the change in aspect ratios.

The funny part is that I was planning to do something like this but in a much less conventional way (mount a fixed frame 2:35.1 screen and hang a 16:9 motorized screen in front)

Here's hoping some reviews popup between now and the beginning of next year.


----------



## bluer101

ikecomp said:


> Yeah I saw it on amazon as well. Unfortunately, no reviews. For me, the most intriguing part is that they've done the measurement work for you in figuring out how big each piece of screen material needs to be so that you don't have to worry about zooming or shifting the lens to adapt to the change in aspect ratios.
> 
> The funny part is that I was planning to do something like this but in a much less conventional way (mount a fixed frame 2:35.1 screen and hang a 16:9 motorized screen in front)
> 
> Here's hoping some reviews popup between now and the beginning of next year.


That screen will fit right where my 100" elite spectrum hangs now. I just need to modify my brackets behind my valance.


----------



## taskman

rg7852 said:


> Once again thanks for the reply, looks like you answered my question, even after having your projector in its best position it still didn't pop.
> 
> After reading about cinegrey and ALR screens I couldn't figure out if the brightness would be affected, seemed like I was getting two different answers lol I guess that's a sacrifice you make, reject ambient light, but struggle to get a pop similar to cinewhite. I'd rather have that pop with the lights dimmed down a bit, and maybe paint a few walls.
> Don't get me wrong it's a great screen, I still get a decent picture when I have all lights on in my living room.
> 
> And thanks for your suggestion, I'm going to give it a try tomorrow, I have plain white walls that should at least give me a taste of cinewhite hopefully. I think I'd rather have that pop in picture than a decent picture with all lights on, just like you said I can buy window tints, and also just dim the lights down.
> Which cinewhite screen do you have?, is it a higher gain?


Thanks, I'm really glad I was able to help out. You are definitely on the right track, all the different screen types can get very confusing. Plus you have the lumens and foot lamberts. I remember getting into projectors back in 2010 and it was very, very confusing. Once I actually got it up and running, I learned a lot of the fears are overrated. 

I would not recommend an ALR, it is a complicated and technical setup. I think others would agree with the sentiment. In the right scenario, it can really perform with the 4.0 or greater light gain. ALRs typically require the projector to be perpendicular to the center of the screen or in other words, right about head level. Even then, you have the possibility for rainbows and other effects.

For years I have been using the Elite EZ-Frame screens with Cinewhite 1.1 gain. Don't be fooled by the grey screens that claim the same gain. Yes they do it BUT, its like shining the light through a grey filter. Thus loss of pop in the picture. 

I actually just sold my 120" EZ-Frame to a friend and now plan on getting a 135" Aeon. They are incredibly beautiful screens with ultrathin bezel and optional light kit! I'm a little excited as you can tell . 

At the moment actually, I'm just using my wall which has a light colored paint until I order the new screen. Check out these pictures and specifically the teeth on meat boy. Ignore the odd artifacts from the picture, its the camera. Despite the color of the wall, my Epson kills it with solid whites popping out. Epson is 14ft from wall and just about even with top of the screen. Using lens shift to push the image down the wall.


----------



## ikecomp

bluer101 said:


> That screen will fit right where my 100" elite spectrum hangs now. I just need to modify my brackets behind my valance.


If you do actually get it and set it up let me know how you like it. (ex is the screen material decent, big waves in the screen, etc). If not, I guess I will have to be the guinea pig when I get my house the beginning of next year


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

*Electric125HT*

Hello everyone!

Back in March I jumped on purchasing an Elite Spectrum Tab-Tension Electric125HT. They retailed for $425 and I knew the price was going up so I pulled the trigger and picked one up even though my man cave was still being worked on. The screen arrived in excellent packaging and was put up immediately after. First time I unrolled the *screen edges had a major curl but no wrinkles*. I contacted Elite and they guided me on how to adjust the tension of the screen to fix the problem. Unfortunately if I adjust the tension from the bottom bar then the screen just creases. I think this happens because the bar is just so light weight. I went back to Elite and they said I need to leave the screen rolled down for a couple days and the problem would be fixed. After a month nothing really changed same problem. I contacted Elite again and they stated I would need to take pictures of the issue while there was an image on the screen. Since I did not have my projector up yet I was unable to provide the necessary pictures. Fast forward to present day I finally put up my projector and grabbed some shots I know have a *crease on the left side of the screen*. I've only rolled the screen up and down only a dozen time and to be honest *really disappointed* *with the quality of the screen*. I paid twice as much money to get the tension tab. Its almost like the* tension tab is there for looks and not functionality*, tabs are glued on crooked and look like that can easily tear and separate from the screen. As for the screen, I do notice that when the projector is spitting out a white color image that white color has a shimmer glittery effect to it that stands out. I don't know if that a projector issue or a screen issue. I still haven't contacted Elite yet but I will do so within the next couple of days to see how they will resolve this issue. I have yet to write up a review on the screen from the vendor that I purchased the screen from. 

Comments and Feedback are always appreciated


----------



## Swolephile

ManCaveSupreme said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Back in March I jumped on purchasing an Elite Spectrum Tab-Tension Electric125HT. They retailed for $425 and I knew the price was going up so I pulled the trigger and picked one up even though my man cave was still being worked on. The screen arrived in excellent packaging and was put up immediately after. First time I unrolled the *screen edges had a major curl but no wrinkles*. I contacted Elite and they guided me on how to adjust the tension of the screen to fix the problem. Unfortunately if I adjust the tension from the bottom bar then the screen just creases. I think this happens because the bar is just so light weight. I went back to Elite and they said I need to leave the screen rolled down for a couple days and the problem would be fixed. After a month nothing really changed same problem. I contacted Elite again and they stated I would need to take pictures of the issue while there was an image on the screen. Since I did not have my projector up yet I was unable to provide the necessary pictures. Fast forward to present day I finally put up my projector and grabbed some shots I know have a *crease on the left side of the screen*. I've only rolled the screen up and down only a dozen time and to be honest *really disappointed* *with the quality of the screen*. I paid twice as much money to get the tension tab. Its almost like the* tension tab is there for looks and not functionality*, tabs are glued on crooked and look like that can easily tear and separate from the screen. As for the screen, I do notice that when the projector is spitting out a white color image that white color has a shimmer glittery effect to it that stands out. I don't know if that a projector issue or a screen issue. I still haven't contacted Elite yet but I will do so within the next couple of days to see how they will resolve this issue. I have yet to write up a review on the screen from the vendor that I purchased the screen from.
> 
> Comments and Feedback are always appreciated


Elite Screens has very bad build quality. Add to that you are using a motorized, retractable screen which are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## humbland

Swolephile said:


> Elite Screens has very bad build quality. Add to that you are using a motorized, retractable screen which are an accident waiting to happen.


My $.02. 
Elite Screens build quality i_s not the same _as some other brands. If you want top build quality, then buy a DaLite, Stewart, Draper, etc. You will pay _at least twice as much_ for them...
My CS experience was excellent. We had some issues with our tensioned screen, but Elite worked hard to resolve them. 
FWIW, they advised us not to adjust the side tensioning too much. From the above pictures, it looks as if the cord is too tight...
Our Elite screen had a two year warranty on it. My advice is to give them a chance to see if they can resolve your issues.


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

humbland said:


> My $.02.
> Elite Screens build quality i_s not the same _as some other brands. If you want top build quality, then buy a DaLite, Stewart, Draper, etc. You will pay _at least twice as much_ for them...
> My CS experience was excellent. We had some issues with our tensioned screen, but Elite worked hard to resolve them.
> FWIW, they advised us not to adjust the side tensioning too much. From the above pictures, it looks as if the cord is too tight...
> Our Elite screen had a two year warranty on it. My advice is to give them a chance to see if they can resolve your issues.


The picture of the tight tensioning is when I adjust the tension just 1 click more or less. Its either to loose or to tight. I feel like if they weighted the metal bar just a bit it would be perfect. 

Either way I just contacted Elite today and I guess I have to wait for someone to call me back. If I would have know the quality of this screen prior to purchasing I would have defiantly not minded dishing out more money. It just dosnet make any sense that they will promote this product and put out poor quality. I hope they do resolve this issue with me as Im now stuck with a screen I can't return. 

Amazon.com only had about 5 reviews at the time on the screen and everyone raved about it. My buddy purchased a home gear 120" for $120 off amazon. Both the screen and electronic motor are better quality then this.


----------



## humbland

ManCaveSupreme said:


> The picture of the tight tensioning is when I adjust the tension just 1 click more or less. Its either to loose or to tight. I feel like if they weighted the metal bar just a bit it would be perfect.
> 
> Either way I just contacted Elite today and I guess I have to wait for someone to call me back. If I would have know the quality of this screen prior to purchasing I would have defiantly not minded dishing out more money. It just dosnet make any sense that they will promote this product and put out poor quality. I hope they do resolve this issue with me as Im now stuck with a screen I can't return.
> 
> Amazon.com only had about 5 reviews at the time on the screen and everyone raved about it. My buddy purchased a home gear 120" for $120 off amazon. Both the screen and electronic motor are better quality then this.


Ask for Jesse in CS. He really stepped up and went that extra mile.
Post back and let us know how it went.
Best.


----------



## R Harkness

You get what you pay for. There are no miracles.


----------



## elbie123

ManCaveSupreme said:


> The picture of the tight tensioning is when I adjust the tension just 1 click more or less. Its either to loose or to tight. I feel like if they weighted the metal bar just a bit it would be perfect.
> 
> Either way I just contacted Elite today and I guess I have to wait for someone to call me back. If I would have know the quality of this screen prior to purchasing I would have defiantly not minded dishing out more money. It just dosnet make any sense that they will promote this product and put out poor quality. I hope they do resolve this issue with me as Im now stuck with a screen I can't return.
> 
> Amazon.com only had about 5 reviews at the time on the screen and everyone raved about it. My buddy purchased a home gear 120" for $120 off amazon. Both the screen and electronic motor are better quality then this.


Maybe try adding some weight to the weight bar (not too much) or try blow drying so the material loosens up a bit. The screen is just a vinyl material with surface layerings so there are ways you can get it to loosen up. You just have to be careful when doing so and know that you can potentially void your warranty by doing so (ie: burning the screen from blow drying it). 

You just ended up with a bad one in this case and I don't think they are all poor quality as you say they are. Either way, you should see what the outcome of their service is. I'm very happy with my screen (perfect!) and the service they provided to me. 

Good luck!


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

humbland said:


> Ask for Jesse in CS. He really stepped up and went that extra mile.
> 
> Post back and let us know how it went.
> 
> Best.



Thanks for the info Humbland,

I just emailed the required picture Elite requested yesterday 12/10/15, anxious to see how they handle this. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

elbie123 said:


> Maybe try adding some weight to the weight bar (not too much) or try blow drying so the material loosens up a bit. The screen is just a vinyl material with surface layerings so there are ways you can get it to loosen up. You just have to be careful when doing so and know that you can potentially void your warranty by doing so (ie: burning the screen from blow drying it).
> 
> 
> 
> You just ended up with a bad one in this case and I don't think they are all poor quality as you say they are. Either way, you should see what the outcome of their service is. I'm very happy with my screen (perfect!) and the service they provided to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Hi elbie,

Do you also have a spectrum tension tab?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les_baer

Will be buying a 120" Elite Maxwhite manual pull down for a LG PF 1500G this month. I hope it will complement the LG. This is my first pj and I hope the pj and screen combination will come out satisfactory.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swarm87

looking into getting my first projector are the manual series any good? looking into a 92" or 84"(optimum size according to projector central is 86" @ 100" throw)


----------



## angus1973

Can anyone offer feedback on the Elite Screens Spectrum, 125-inch 16:9, Home Theater Electric Motorized Drop Down Projector Projection Screen, ELECTRIC125H? 

Here are my logistics:
I'm going with an Epson 5030UB projector and have a 20' throw. I know it's a large throw and should only be at 17 or so feet, but I'm trying to avoid a ceiling mount. My room is treated with blackout curtains.

Although I want it to look good and not have any obvious issues, I'm also not a cinefile/AV professional. 

My other option is an STR-169120 Silver Ticket 120" Diagonal 16:9 4K Ultra HD Ready HGTV Fixed Frame. I know this is a better screen, but I do prefer the motorized option. 

Thanks in advance,
Angus1973


----------



## dkjx

*Electric125h*

I have this screen. Been using it for about 6-7 months. I have a Panny 8000 with a 13 ft throw, 12 ft seating position. As mentioned previously, the tab tension is not perfect but the amount of curl at the sides does not bother me except when I look for it. Besides, aren't curved HDTVs becoming the rage? LOL The lower bar seems to be the proper weight to hold the screen taut without wrinkles. The motor raises and lowers the screen nicely. This is a fairly big screen and really fills my wall. I went with this size so that when I play wide screen media in 1:2.35 format, the size of the picture is of decent size for my taste. When my screen is deployed, it comes down in front and covers the 61" Sammy we use for causal viewing. I do not have a dedicated HT room, the room is a multi-purpose type room so that is why the room colors are what they are (i.e. no black ceiling or wall treatments).
dave
BTW, I would buy this screen again.


----------



## angus1973

Thanks for the feedback Dave. It's good to know that the lower bar stabilizes the screen and removes any wrinkles.


----------



## dkjx

Added note:
In the instructions, it states when you first use the screen to leave it unfurled for at least 3 days to let the processing gases evaporate and the screen to hang to straighten out any wrinkles from manufacturing.
dave


----------



## swarm87

anyone have the epson 5025 with a screen with the maxwhiteFG materal? I was looking at the Spectrum 2 due to the floating brackets that allow for flush ceiling installation and was wondering if the material really helps with waves and overall screen uniformity in regards to flatness.


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

swarm87 said:


> anyone have the epson 5025 with a screen with the maxwhiteFG materal? I was looking at the Spectrum 2 due to the floating brackets that allow for flush ceiling installation and was wondering if the material really helps with waves and overall screen uniformity in regards to flatness.



Hey Swarm87,

I have the spectrum screen via tab-tension and the screen is already developing a curve and waves. I know it's not fiberglass backed like the spectrum 2 but it's tensioned so it's supposed to prevent that from happening. I'm currently working with their customer service team which is rebuffing on their claims of enhanced screen flatness. Take precaution my friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swarm87

ManCaveSupreme said:


> Hey Swarm87,
> 
> I have the spectrum screen via tab-tension and the screen is already developing a curve and waves. I know it's not fiberglass backed like the spectrum 2 but it's tensioned so it's supposed to prevent that from happening. I'm currently working with their customer service team which is rebuffing on their claims of enhanced screen flatness. Take precaution my friend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the info; now I need to research any other 92" motorized screens that can be flush mounted to the ceiling without uniformity issues.But from what ive been reading fiberglass is supposedly harder to distort.


----------



## Toroid

*MaxWhite FG wave resistance?*

I apologize if this has been answered somewhere in this 2000+ post thread. Do any of you have experience with ES's "MaxWhite FG" material? I'm thinking the Manual SRM Pro with MaxWhite FG @ 100" is probably my best bet for a decent budget screen that can resist curling and waves. A fixed screen is an impossibility with my room layout and tab tensioned screens are budget busters. 

Also, how much drop-down do these screens have?

Specifically, I'm thinking about pairing this up with a LG PF1500 for my relatively small living room. Tax return season is soon upon us.

Thanks


----------



## razevents

Looking for any feedback on the Lunette AcousticPro curved screens?

Specifically:

1. Ability to do 3D?
2. Viewable without seeing weave at 13 feet?
3. Overall quality of the screen itself?
4. Better quality material than Silver Ticket Curved AT? (Read a lot about very visible weave)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfjoe523

*Visual Apex Tensioned Screens?*

Has anyone had any experience or reviews on the Visual Apex tension screens?

They have a pretty good deal right now for a Epson 5030 + 110inch tension electric screen for $2607 total (also includes mount and other small goodies)


Thanks!


----------



## swarm87

sfjoe523 said:


> Has anyone had any experience or reviews on the Visual Apex tension screens?
> 
> They have a pretty good deal right now for a Epson 5030 + 110inch tension electric screen for $2607 total (also includes mount and other small goodies)
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Wrong thread


----------



## Curamrda

would somebody recommend ES with Wraith Veil finish or rather go for Cine White (gain 1.1) ? thanks

I am thinking about the CineTension2 120"

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...8&qid=1451346340&sr=8-2&keywords=cinetension2

but there are a lot of negative experience with ES tensioned screens  so maybe I should take Da lite?


----------



## ryams27

Has anyone had an Elite screen that developed vertical lines along the middle of the screen? 

I have an EZFrame I purchased a couple of years ago. A few months back, I noticed a smudge on the screen. I attempted to wipe it off, following Elite's explicit instructions for screen cleaning. I was able to remove the smudge, but immediately after I wiped it off with a cloth and mild soap/water, I noticed two perfectly straight vertical lines running right up the middle of my screen. The lines look like someone took a pencil and ruler and drew them, and they appear to run right along the edges of the middle support bar. The best I can figure is that the very light pressure I used when wiping the screen caused the screen material to touch the support bar and make some type of indentation/crease.

Has anyone experienced a similar problem? Any ideas on how I might go about fixing this?


----------



## travel

*cinetension2*

considering a 135" cinetension2. Are these still getting a bad reviews for waves/creases or has elite finally fixed them? anybody buy one lately?


----------



## Swolephile

travel said:


> considering a 135" cinetension2. Are these still getting a bad reviews for waves/creases or has elite finally fixed them? anybody buy one lately?


Bad build quality. Stay away.


----------



## swarm87

Asked about a good 84" and elite recommend a saker tab tension, maxwhite FG and tension. Are they any good? pretty mixed reviews on amazon


----------



## humbland

travel said:


> considering a 135" cinetension2. Are these still getting a bad reviews for waves/creases or has elite finally fixed them? anybody buy one lately?


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/585554-official-elite-screen-thread-67.html
See Post #2008 

If you go a few pages back, you will find our adventure with a Cinetension2. The short version is that initially, it did have waves. However they "settled" out and are no longer "visible" when in use.
Also, Elite CS was very responsive and worked with us to resolve issues with the screen. Their comprehensive warranty is the "real deal". 
If you follow this thread, you will see multiple references to their build quality. Indeed, it's not the same as DaLite, Draper or Stewart. However, they cost 1/3 to 1/2 as much...
Also, where it counts, is the quality of their _screen surface material_. I got samples from other manufacturers and read the reviews. Bottom line: the Elite CineWhite was my favorite of the samples I tested...
I suggest you give them a try.


----------



## travel

Swolephile said:


> Bad build quality. Stay away.





humbland said:


> If you go a few pages back, you will find our adventure with a Cinetension2. The short version is that initially, it did have waves. However they "settled" out and are no longer "visible" when in use.
> Also, Elite CS was very responsive and worked with us to resolve issues with the screen. Their comprehensive warranty is the "real deal".
> If you follow this thread, you will see multiple references to their build quality. Indeed, it's not the same as DaLite, Draper or Stewart. However, they cost 1/3 to 1/2 as much...
> Also, where it counts, is the quality of their _screen surface material_. I got samples from other manufacturers and read the reviews. Bottom line: the Elite CineWhite was my favorite of the samples I tested...
> I suggest you give them a try.



I've read all the previous comments. I was hoping for some more recent info. The reviews on this screen all over the map. It seems the material is pretty decent but the quality control seems to not be up to par. The price is right. It just seems to be be a gamble. I'd hate to have to go through the return process with such an oversize item, but I can't find anything else that hits all the checkmarks.


----------



## humbland

travel said:


> I've read all the previous comments. I was hoping for some more recent info. The reviews on this screen all over the map. It seems the material is pretty decent but the quality control seems to not be up to par. The price is right. It just seems to be be a gamble. I'd hate to have to go through the return process with such an oversize item, but I can't find anything else that hits all the checkmarks.


Some of it is indeed "luck of the draw". Only you can decide what works for you...
If you go ahead with it, then please post back here with your experience. It will be another data point going forward. We are all trying to help each other. That's one of the wonderful things about AVS. 

FWIW, the "bottom line" is that my experience with Elite CS was second to none. So, if you are going to "roll the dice", it's nice to work with a company that _stands behind their product._
My $.02


----------



## loganross

Fumes/VOCS

Hello,
We have made a commitment as a family to stay away from things that can be toxic. I am interested in a Cinetension screen, but it does not appear to be greenguard certified like other Elite materials. For those of you that have owned a cinewhite based screen, what has your experience been? Fumes? thanks in advance.


----------



## humbland

loganross said:


> Fumes/VOCS
> 
> Hello,
> We have made a commitment as a family to stay away from things that can be toxic. I am interested in a Cinetension screen, but it does not appear to be greenguard certified like other Elite materials. For those of you that have owned a cinewhite based screen, what has your experience been? Fumes? thanks in advance.


I recall a slight oder when it was firs deployed. However, it dissipated quickly. Now nothing...


----------



## loganross

humbland said:


> I recall a slight oder when it was firs deployed. However, it dissipated quickly. Now nothing...


This is good to know. What are your thoughts on the cinetension generally? How long have you had it?


----------



## humbland

loganross said:


> This is good to know. What are your thoughts on the cinetension generally? How long have you had it?


We have had the Cinetension2 for about 3 months now. After some initial hiccups (well documented here), the screen has worked great. We used it last night and really enjoyed seeing aa 2.35:1 film in it's original format.


----------



## loganross

humbland said:


> We have had the Cinetension2 for about 3 months now. After some initial hiccups (well documented here), the screen has worked great. We used it last night and really enjoyed seeing aa 2.35:1 film in it's original format.


Excellent. I may just give them a try.


----------



## wyattroa

cinetension2 vs saker tension? I am looking at getting one of the acoustic screen.. Just not sure which to go with.


----------



## humbland

wyattroa said:


> cinetension2 vs saker tension? I am looking at getting one of the acoustic screen.. Just not sure which to go with.


The CineWhite material is not acoustically transparent.


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

wyattroa said:


> cinetension2 vs saker tension? I am looking at getting one of the acoustic screen.. Just not sure which to go with.


Hey Wyattroa,

I have the spectrum tension tab and not impressed with the quality and what I paid for it. I've been working with Elite screen and they did send me out another tensioned screen which is also defective. I'm currently waiting on a saker tension from them as we speak but they informed me they are on back order until late February. In theory the saker has the fiberglass backed screen so I'm hoping that will be more taught and wrinkle free. My issue is that Elite's Tension-tabs are not really made to be tensioned down and make the screen taught so keep that in mind. Wish I can give you feedback on the saker before you invest but I will definitely do a review on that screen once it arrives. Also as for the Cinetension2 I don't own one to tell you about it but I do have experience with the company and their quality. I will say this to you....go to the pictures that are posted of the Cintension and zoom in to the corners of the pics and take a look at the edge of the screen where the photoshopped elite screen background (normally the white screen part) and the black part of the screen meet. You will see wrinkles!

As for the acoustically transparent screen, my buddy picked on up and he has this crazy reflective wall behind the screen and its noticeable but again that only if your have something that crazy reflective behind the screen.


----------



## fuzz092888

I have a 92" cinetension and a 135" saker tab tensioned. Either is nice and would work well.

The saker is pretty quite, but lowers a little slower IIRC.

The aesthetics are a little different and I prefer the aesthetics of the cinetension2 a little more.

I would say that the biggest differences are that the Cinetension2 comes with IMO a better mounting system for mounting to a ceiling than the saker. Also, the saker requires a wrench (which is included) in order to adjust the tension, while the Cinetension2 has a knob that you can just twist.

IMO the acousticpro2 screen material is a little easier to come by in the saker than the cinetension2, at least from my searching.


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

fuzz092888 said:


> I have a 92" cinetension and a 135" saker tab tensioned. Either is nice and would work well.
> 
> The saker is pretty quite, but lowers a little slower IIRC.
> 
> The aesthetics are a little different and I prefer the aesthetics of the cinetension2 a little more.
> 
> I would say that the biggest differences are that the Cinetension2 comes with IMO a better mounting system for mounting to a ceiling than the saker. Also, the saker requires a wrench (which is included) in order to adjust the tension, while the Cinetension2 has a knob that you can just twist.
> 
> IMO the acousticpro2 screen material is a little easier to come by in the saker than the cinetension2, at least from my searching.



Hey Fuzz,

Do you notice a difference if any in regards to hotspots between the 2 screens. I have the Maxwhite screen and notice the hotspot if I'm sitting off center to the project and screen.


----------



## humbland

I have rhe CineTension2. Initially it did have significant wrinkles. They were located in areas of the screen that were prominent and visible. 
However, after the screen was deployed and retracted a few times, they settled out. There are a few remaining wrinkles but they are located in the bottom corners and are not visible when viewing an image. 
Reading this thread, the fact that Elite has replaced screens for people is significant. They offered to do it for me. I elected to work with Elite customer service to resolve the issues with the one we had. Their extended warranty is the real thing. They stand behind their products.
If you follow this thread, you will see that I acknowledge the fact that their build quality is not comparable to DaLite or Stewart. If you want top of the line build quality, then buy those brands (and pay 3 times as much). I should note that while the _case _build quality may not be top of the line, the screen material is superb. I compared screen material samples from other companies and the CineWhite was my favorite...
The key is in having the right expectations. If you are expecting a heavy duty case, motor, frame, etc. Then you will be disappointed. If you want those things, then go elsewhere. My feeling is: when you watch a movie, all you see is the _screen_. 
INMO, you can try out an Elite. If it is not something you are comfortable with, then work with CS to resolve it, or return it and dig deeper into your pockets...


----------



## Crazy4HD

ManCaveSupreme said:


> Hey Wyattroa,
> 
> I have the spectrum tension tab and not impressed with the quality and what I paid for it. I've been working with Elite screen and they did send me out another tensioned screen which is also defective. I'm currently waiting on a saker tension from them as we speak but they informed me they are on back order until late February. In theory the saker has the fiberglass backed screen so I'm hoping that will be more taught and wrinkle free. My issue is that Elite's Tension-tabs are not really made to be tensioned down and make the screen taught so keep that in mind. Wish I can give you feedback on the saker before you invest but I will definitely do a review on that screen once it arrives. Also as for the Cinetension2 I don't own one to tell you about it but I do have experience with the company and their quality. I will say this to you....go to the pictures that are posted of the Cintension and zoom in to the corners of the pics and take a look at the edge of the screen where the photoshopped elite screen background (normally the white screen part) and the black part of the screen meet. You will see wrinkles!
> 
> As for the acoustically transparent screen, my buddy picked on up and he has this crazy reflective wall behind the screen and its noticeable but again that only if your have something that crazy reflective behind the screen.


What was wrong with the replacement Spectrum Tab Tensioned screen that Elite sent you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking of trying one so it would be good to know what issues I might be facing if I decide to go this route.


----------



## wyattroa

I am so torn, the saker tension tab acoustic in 120in or the spectrum acoustic pro in 125in. Just not sure what to do, its a $500 difference..


----------



## Crazy4HD

wyattroa said:


> I am so torn, the saker tension tab acoustic in 120in or the spectrum acoustic pro in 125in. Just not sure what to do, its a $500 difference..


The spectrum acoustic pro won't be tab tensioned, so that will account for the large price difference you are seeing with the saker tab tensioned model. Both appear to use the same screen material (AcousticPro UHD). Not sure how prone this material is to curling/waves/wrinkles and whether the tab tensioning will really be necessary. As you have probably read though, tab tensioning on Elite screens is no guarantee you won't get curling/waves/wrinkles anyway, so maybe you would be better off saving the $500 and just take your changes with the spectrum acoustic pro .

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## fuzz092888

ManCaveSupreme said:


> Hey Fuzz,
> 
> Do you notice a difference if any in regards to hotspots between the 2 screens. I have the Maxwhite screen and notice the hotspot if I'm sitting off center to the project and screen.


I've seen the maxwhite material before and there are definitely hotspotting issues, like you've seen yourself. However, to my eyes, I don't see any such issues with the acousticpro UHD screen material. I've been very happy with it so far.

This is the Saker when it was first installed



IMO, with the lights off the image I'm getting looks just about as good as the plasma


----------



## wyattroa

Crazy4HD said:


> The spectrum acoustic pro won't be tab tensioned, so that will account for the large price difference you are seeing with the saker tab tensioned model. Both appear to use the same screen material (AcousticPro UHD). Not sure how prone this material is to curling/waves/wrinkles and whether the tab tensioning will really be necessary. As you have probably read though, tab tensioning on Elite screens is no guarantee you won't get curling/waves/wrinkles anyway, so maybe you would be better off saving the $500 and just take your changes with the spectrum acoustic pro .
> 
> Best of luck with your decision.


I am leaning the spectrum acoustic pro, but here is the problem I run into. How accurate is the epson projector calculator and projector central calc? I am trying to throw a 125" picture. Epsons site says the closest it can be is 12'1", projector central says 11'11". I am not getting those at all throwing the picture on the wall. When I have the throw from 12'1" I am only throwing a 120in picture. To get the 125 picture I have to push it back to 12'5". The problem I am running into is the longest throw I can have is 12'6". The 12'6" throw is basically wedging the projector against the wall in the back and really gives no room for error. I am using a Epson 3500.


----------



## Crazy4HD

wyattroa said:


> I am leaning the spectrum acoustic pro, but here is the problem I run into. How accurate is the epson projector calculator and projector central calc? I am trying to throw a 125" picture. Epsons site says the closest it can be is 12'1", projector central says 11'11". I am not getting those at all throwing the picture on the wall. When I have the throw from 12'1" I am only throwing a 120in picture. To get the 125 picture I have to push it back to 12'5". The problem I am running into is the longest throw I can have is 12'6". The 12'6" throw is basically wedging the projector against the wall in the back and really gives no room for error. I am using a Epson 3500.


I have the same projector (Epson 3500) and I think the throw distances you are getting from the Epson site are more accurate. The 11' 11" for a 125" image diagonal also doesn't seem possible for my projector. Right now, I have a 12' 9" throw distance to my 120" screen, but I am also considering moving to a 125" screen. The problem is, I will have to mount the screen about 3 - 4" closer and therefore will only have a 12' 6" (at most) throw distance, which I believe is about the closest it can be to do 125". Of course, if you believe the projector central calculator there should be room to spare but it doesn't look like it from what I'm seeing now.

For your case, you are probably better off sticking with 120" because you really don't want to be at maximum zoom if you can help it. What's your reasoning for having to go with an acoustically transparent screen? Do you really need an electric drop down screen or is a fixed frame an option? (sorry if you've already mentioned the reasons before ).


----------



## wyattroa

Crazy4HD said:


> I have the same projector (Epson 3500) and I think the throw distances you are getting from the Epson site are more accurate. The 11' 11" for a 125" image diagonal also doesn't seem possible for my projector. Right now, I have a 12' 9" throw distance to my 120" screen, but I am also considering moving to a 125" screen. The problem is, I will have to mount the screen about 3 - 4" closer and therefore will only have a 12' 6" (at most) throw distance, which I believe is about the closest it can be to do 125". Of course, if you believe the projector central calculator there should be room to spare but it doesn't look like it from what I'm seeing now.
> 
> For your case, you are probably better off sticking with 120" because you really don't want to be at maximum zoom if you can help it. What's your reasoning for having to go with an acoustically transparent screen? Do you really need an electric drop down screen or is a fixed frame an option? (sorry if you've already mentioned the reasons before ).


The screen is dropping in font of a fireplace. The speakers are wall mounted on the fireplace. No other option unfortunately. Trust me, I would love to have a fixed screen, would love it.
Robert


----------



## Crazy4HD

wyattroa said:


> The screen is dropping in font of a fireplace. The speakers are wall mounted on the fireplace. No other option unfortunately. Trust me, I would love to have a fixed screen, would love it.
> Robert


When you say the speakers are wall mounted, you don't mean in-wall right? 

Is there an option to move the speakers further away, beyond the screen edges?

There are definitely fewer budget screen options available when you need an acoustically transparent screen. The only option may be to stretch the budget and get the 120" Elite Saker which is also tab tensioned. A previous post seems to recommend this particular screen with the Acousticpro UHD material.


----------



## wyattroa

Crazy4HD said:


> When you say the speakers are wall mounted, you don't mean in-wall right?
> 
> Is there an option to move the speakers further away, beyond the screen edges?
> 
> There are definitely fewer budget screen options available when you need an acoustically transparent screen. The only option may be to stretch the budget and get the 120" Elite Saker which is also tab tensioned. A previous post seems to recommend this particular screen with the Acousticpro UHD material.


They are wall mounted, but not able to be pushed out any further due to room dimensions and center channel placement. The center channel is directly above the fireplace. It cant be mounted below or in front of it. The saker tab tension 120" is the other one on my list. Just hard to bite the bullet for another $500 over the 125. If I have to do that in the end though I will. 

Anyone else have experience with the saker tab tension? Is the drop down length able to be adjusted?


----------



## humbland

I think that almost all of the electric drop screens have adjustable drop lengths.
As far as the screen size. I have found that the various sources for size/throw calculations are very good, _but not exact._ I recommend doing what we did and _testing it._ Set your PJ at the maximum comfortable distance (away from the wall, whatever). Then shoot an image at the proposed screen location. Then take white paper and hold it up (or tape it) in the corners of the image. Then carefully trace out the edges onto the paper. Then measure the _actual_ image width/height. That will give you a "real world" trial run on what screen size is the maximum you can fit...


----------



## razevents

Anyone have any Lunette AcousticPro1080 reviews or experience? If you have plain white interested in hearing about the frame quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travel

*Starling Tab Tensioned Screen*

I had previously asked about the Cinetension2 and its still one of my possibilities, but I'd like to know if anyone has any experience with the Starling tab tensioned screens and its SpectraWhite FG material. I searched and there was only one thread about it and it quickly went off topic with no real reviews. Anyone here own it and any comparisons to the CineTension2?


----------



## gecko316

i'm having a hard time finding certain sizing dimensions on Spectrum 110-inch motorized screen especially when fully opened

How accurate are the specs that state: overall Size: 67.3" H x 109.2" W. Black Case?

1) how much does the power cord stick out on the left and can you tuck it in to the back?

2) When fully opened how long is the black border on top (with and without the casing), I read about 10" on some reviews, but wasn't sure if that was right and if it included the casing or not

3) how big are the black borders left, right and bottom?


----------



## wyattroa

Alright, I have decided on the saker tab tension. Now, I have the decision to make. I can rearranged the room and put up the 135in. I would have to relocate all but 1 speaker, meaning run the wire too and move furniture around. It also cost almost $500 more then the 120in. Or I leave the room the way it is and put up the 120in screen.

135in from 14 feet..$500 more and moving entire room around
120in from 11.5ft....Everything stays the same and cost $500 less.

Leaning towards the 120in.. I know everyone likes a bigger screen.


----------



## fuzz092888

wyattroa said:


> Alright, I have decided on the saker tab tension. Now, I have the decision to make. I can rearranged the room and put up the 135in. I would have to relocate all but 1 speaker, meaning run the wire too and move furniture around. It also cost almost $500 more then the 120in. Or I leave the room the way it is and put up the 120in screen.
> 
> 135in from 14 feet..$500 more and moving entire room around
> 120in from 11.5ft....Everything stays the same and cost $500 less.
> 
> Leaning towards the 120in.. I know everyone likes a bigger screen.


Why do you have to move speakers around? Are you not looking at the acousticpro uhd screen material?

With TV's and screens it can be misleading looking at just the diagonal difference. IMO it makes more sense to look at it in terms of screen area. So for instance, if we compare the viewable area on the two screens assuming a 16:9 ratio you end up with a total screen area of 

120" - 6150.48 sqin ~42 sqft
135" - 7791.74 sqin ~54 sqft

1641.26 sqin (~11.4 sqft) difference. Not an insignificant amount IMO and one of the big reasons I went with 135".

Based on current prices from amazon with the acousticpro uhd screen material and sales tax the 120" comes out to about $0.18/sqin while the 135" is about $0.21/sqin (based on 6% sales tax). Based on the additional costs to produce a bigger screen, I think that's a fair markup ($500 more) for what you're getting.


----------



## wyattroa

fuzz092888 said:


> Why do you have to move speakers around? Are you not looking at the acousticpro uhd screen material?
> 
> With TV's and screens it can be misleading looking at just the diagonal difference. IMO it makes more sense to look at it in terms of screen area. So for instance, if we compare the viewable area on the two screens assuming a 16:9 ratio you end up with a total screen area of
> 
> 120" - 6150.48 sqin ~42 sqft
> 135" - 7791.74 sqin ~54 sqft
> 
> 1641.26 sqin (~11.4 sqft) difference. Not an insignificant amount IMO and one of the big reasons I went with 135".
> 
> Based on current prices from amazon with the acousticpro uhd screen material and sales tax the 120" comes out to about $0.18/sqin while the 135" is about $0.21/sqin (based on 6% sales tax). Based on the additional costs to produce a bigger screen, I think that's a fair markup ($500 more) for what you're getting.


I am looking at the acoustic pro. The reason I would have to move the speakers is due to the room. The way its setup now there is no way to fit a 135in screen where the speakers are currently residing. The speakers and tv are on the east wall right now and I can fit a 120in screen there. If I move the screen to the south wall, then the speakers would need to be relocated too, the south wall is the only wall that can fit the 135in screen. My only other option is to return the epson 3500 and get a benq. The benq would be able to make the throw for a 135in screen on the east wall. Where that biggest screen I can get on the east wall with the epson is 120in du to the throw.
Robert


----------



## fuzz092888

wyattroa said:


> I am looking at the acoustic pro. The reason I would have to move the speakers is due to the room. The way its setup now there is no way to fit a 135in screen where the speakers are currently residing. The speakers and tv are on the east wall right now and I can fit a 120in screen there. If I move the screen to the south wall, then the speakers would need to be relocated too, the south wall is the only wall that can fit the 135in screen. My only other option is to return the epson 3500 and get a benq. The benq would be able to make the throw for a 135in screen on the east wall. Where that biggest screen I can get on the east wall with the epson is 120in du to the throw.
> Robert


I gotcha, the PJ is the issue. Personally, as long as the aesthetic of the room was ok in the other direction, I'd probably rearrange the room if it were me, but that's after having a 92" screen and going to a 135" screen. The extra screen real estate goes a long way to making it seem like a real theater experience.

My PJ is about 14ft 7ish in. away and seating distance is about 9ft for a 135" screen for reference.


----------



## wyattroa

fuzz092888 said:


> I gotcha, the PJ is the issue. Personally, as long as the aesthetic of the room was ok in the other direction, I'd probably rearrange the room if it were me, but that's after having a 92" screen and going to a 135" screen. The extra screen real estate goes a long way to making it seem like a real theater experience.
> 
> My PJ is about 14ft 7ish in. away and seating distance is about 9ft for a 135" screen for reference.


135" from 9'.. wow...I would imagine its very immersive.


----------



## fuzz092888

wyattroa said:


> 135" from 9'.. wow...I would imagine its very immersive.


Yup, it's about the same seat distance to screen ratio I like in an IMAX. Hits the peripherals pretty well.


----------



## Clipse

I have a Spectrum motorized 100 inch screen on the way looking to wall mount. LCD going behind it and need to push it out from the wall. Is the only brackets that will work the Elite ones or other alternatives? Thank you


----------



## fuzz092888

Clipse said:


> I have a Spectrum motorized 100 inch screen on the way looking to wall mount. LCD going behind it and need to push it out from the wall. Is the only brackets that will work the Elite ones or other alternatives? Thank you


So you want to ceiling mount the screen? The elite screens L bracket.

http://www.provantage.com/elite-screens-zvmaxlb6-b~7ELSC05E.htm


----------



## wyattroa

Do most people here use the trigger out from the projector or their receiver?


----------



## humbland

wyattroa said:


> Do most people here use the trigger out from the projector or their receiver?


I don't think it really matters, which ever is easiest. 
One thing to consider. If you use the trigger, then you may lose the ability to partially deploy the screen. This has a benefit for certain aspect ratios. I use our AVR 12v trigger to turn on the outboard amp(s). However, I use the IR remote to operate the screen. 
 BTW, if you have a good universal remote, then you can always program in "macros" to do set up and shut down...


----------



## wyattroa

humbland said:


> I don't think it really matters, which ever is easiest.
> One thing to consider. If you use the trigger, then you may lose the ability to partially deploy the screen. This has a benefit for certain aspect ratios. I use our AVR 12v trigger to turn on the outboard amp(s). However, I use the IR remote to operate the screen.
> BTW, if you have a good universal remote, then you can always program in "macros" to do set up and shut down...


I have the harmony 1, so I will look into that.. Thank you


----------



## wyattroa

fuzz092888 said:


> I gotcha, the PJ is the issue. Personally, as long as the aesthetic of the room was ok in the other direction, I'd probably rearrange the room if it were me, but that's after having a 92" screen and going to a 135" screen. The extra screen real estate goes a long way to making it seem like a real theater experience.
> 
> My PJ is about 14ft 7ish in. away and seating distance is about 9ft for a 135" screen for reference.



Curious, how long is the power cord for the screen?


----------



## fuzz092888

wyattroa said:


> Curious, how long is the power cord for the screen?


The power cord isn't that long, 3 ft or so. I ran an extension cord to it and hid it with wire hider. Along with running it behind the TV and some other stuff to further hide it.


----------



## wyattroa

My 120" saker tab tension acoustic will be here Tuesday. Look forward to getting it up.


----------



## wadewolf

*Starling Tab Tension 2*



travel said:


> I had previously asked about the Cinetension2 and its still one of my possibilities, but I'd like to know if anyone has any experience with the Starling tab tensioned screens and its SpectraWhite FG material. I searched and there was only one thread about it and it quickly went off topic with no real reviews. Anyone here own it and any comparisons to the CineTension2?


 I recently installed a 120" Starling Tab Tension 2 and it looks good from what I can tell. I was worried about waves/wrinkles after reading some of these posts but I can say mine doesn’t have them (at least not what some of the pictures posted here look like). I will say you can see slight waves in the middle of my screen on a full white scene but short of that you don’t notice it. I would like to adjust the tension but am scared to after reading the dire warning of permanent screen damage in the instructions. Never having owned a screen I can’t really compare it but the build quality seems good to me. 

So my question to others, did you notice any benefit from adjusting the tension and how do you determine when it’s too much?


----------



## timdafweak

Received a Starling Tab Tensioned 135" screen last week. My wife and I put it up on a 10' ceiling, suspended from the wall, and to our delight it went up easier than I thought it would.

But here's the rub! The screen doesn't respond to the remotes. Neither the IR nor RF. I had the IR right next to the sensor, and tried to reprogram the RF remote, but the screen doesn't come down, nor does it retract once I bring it down by pressing the buttons on the side. It being nearly 9' up means I have to keep climbing the step ladder before we watch a movie. Not something I want to keep doing, not for the $ spent! 

Elite Screens was contacted immediately, and I filled out their warranty form. Online Chat tech told me I would be contacted within a day or two. It is now five days and counting, and NOTHING from Elite Screens yet. I just sent them another email, and will definitely be calling tomorrow to complain. 

Sending it back is really cumbersome as I don't have a car big enough to fit this 135" long screen, and neither my wife nor I are at home during the day (for UPS pickup). Elite Screens chat tech told me that I could send them the electronic receiver panel and they'd replace it. But again, nothing have I heard from them yet.


----------



## wadewolf

timdafweak said:


> Received a Starling Tab Tensioned 135" screen last week. My wife and I put it up on a 10' ceiling, suspended from the wall, and to our delight it went up easier than I thought it would.
> 
> But here's the rub! The screen doesn't respond to the remotes. Neither the IR nor RF. I had the IR right next to the sensor, and tried to reprogram the RF remote, but the screen doesn't come down, nor does it retract once I bring it down by pressing the buttons on the side. It being nearly 9' up means I have to keep climbing the step ladder before we watch a movie. Not something I want to keep doing, not for the $ spent!
> 
> Elite Screens was contacted immediately, and I filled out their warranty form. Online Chat tech told me I would be contacted within a day or two. It is now five days and counting, and NOTHING from Elite Screens yet. I just sent them another email, and will definitely be calling tomorrow to complain.
> 
> Sending it back is really cumbersome as I don't have a car big enough to fit this 135" long screen, and neither my wife nor I are at home during the day (for UPS pickup). Elite Screens chat tech told me that I could send them the electronic receiver panel and they'd replace it. But again, nothing have I heard from them yet.


I had a similar problem but I think it cleared when I pressed the button in the center of the direction pad on the remote and then the up or down arrow. Give that a try, not saying it will work but it's worth a try. Do you notice waves in the center of your screen? Mine don't bother me but I'm wondering if its worth try to adjust the tension to see if I can get them to go away.

Another note about remotes, the elite screens website says the starling 2 is not compatible with Harmony remotes however I was able to use my Harmony 650 to control the screen after teaching it the commands using the elite supplied IR remote.


----------



## timdafweak

wadewolf said:


> I had a similar problem but I think it cleared when I pressed the button in the center of the direction pad on the remote and then the up or down arrow. Give that a try, not saying it will work but it's worth a try. Do you notice waves in the center of your screen? Mine don't bother me but I'm wondering if its worth try to adjust the tension to see if I can get them to go away.
> 
> Another note about remotes, the elite screens website says the starling 2 is not compatible with Harmony remotes however I was able to use my Harmony 650 to control the screen after teaching it the commands using the elite supplied IR remote.


Hm, I pretty much mashed all buttons when the standard up and down didn't work. I guess I will try when I get back home tonight. Thanks for the tip!

As for waves, no, I haven't noticed any waves once the screen is down. Although I do notice it from the back as I am standing next 9 ft up pressing the button trying to get the screen to retract. But no, haven't noticed waves that would spoil the viewing experience.

And wow, THANK you for the tip about the Harmony remote. I was seriously bummed that I would not be able to use my RF Harmony 900! That is excellent news indeed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## humbland

If you follow this thread, you will see that we too had issues with remote control. The fact that you can use the manual controls mean that the motor is working (a good thing). There is a reset procedure involving cycling the AC power. 
I would encourage you to let the tech dept help you. Call in and _wait for tech support._ In our case, the control board was the problem. They needed the exact serial # of the screen and then sent out a replacement. We switched it out and were good to go. 
I get it that you are frustrated. I was too. Our shipping container was damaged and clearly showed signs of being dropped. 
The screen itself was well packed, but electronics can be sensitive...My Elite CS experience was excellent. If you hang in there, I predict it will be resolved.
We also have a DaLite electric. Build quality is far more robust, no doubt about it. Heavy steel vs aluminum. 
You get what you pay for...
I too got frustrated with the Elite early on. Now that it's working well, I can rationalize the the huge savings that I was able to invest in other areas of the HT. 
FWIW, where it counts (the screen surface), the Elite shines (HT humor)
As far as waves go, my advice is to deploy the screen and let it hang. Then using your hands along the black border (at the bottom bar), slowly stretch the screen from the center to each end. This "works" the waves to the perimeter out of the viewing zone. Keep the screen rolled down for a day or two, continuing this process. Then be patient. Ours arrived with severe waves in the center. After a few weeks, they settled out. When the screen is first rolled down, you see them more. A few minutes into the movie, they disappear.
If all this seems like too much hassle, then open your wallet and get a Stewart.


----------



## timdafweak

humbland said:


> If you follow this thread, you will see that we too had issues with remote control. The fact that you can use the manual controls mean that the motor is working (a good thing). There is a reset procedure involving cycling the AC power.
> I would encourage you to let the tech dept help you. Call in and _wait for tech support._ In our case, the control board was the problem. They needed the exact serial # of the screen and then sent out a replacement. We switched it out and were good to go.
> I get it that you are frustrated. I was too. Our shipping container was damaged and clearly showed signs of being dropped.
> The screen itself was well packed, but electronics can be sensitive...My Elite CS experience was excellent. If you hang in there, I predict it will be resolved.
> We also have a DaLite electric. Build quality is far more robust, no doubt about it. Heavy steel vs aluminum.
> You get what you pay for...
> I too got frustrated with the Elite early on. Now that it's working well, I can rationalize the the huge savings that I was able to invest in other areas of the HT.
> FWIW, where it counts (the screen surface), the Elite shines (HT humor)
> As far as waves go, my advice is to deploy the screen and let it hang. Then using your hands along the black border (at the bottom bar), slowly stretch the screen from the center to each end. This "works" the waves to the perimeter out of the viewing zone. Keep the screen rolled down for a day or two, continuing this process. Then be patient. Ours arrived with severe waves in the center. After a few weeks, they settled out. When the screen is first rolled down, you see them more. A few minutes into the movie, they disappear.
> If all this seems like too much hassle, then open your wallet and get a Stewart.


Thank you for your insightful reply. I did try to pair the RF remote, resetting the power and keeping the up arrow pressed as I plug the screen back in. But nothing happened. No beeps as I was supposed to hear. 
A few developments - I know not if it is a result of me complaining here, but Elite Screens did finally reply, and is sending me a new circuit board and instructions on how to replace the same. I wonder if like yours, the screen we got, was thrown about too - that would explain a lot of things - as you said, these things are sensitive. 
Indeed I am disappointed. But looking at the bigger picture - for $800 shipped, a tab tensioned 135" screen is hard to find. I can use the savings to get some HT furniture.
Thanks for your input. Hope the circuit board really fixes the issue. Now to play the waiting game till it is delivered. I really hope I can make the swap 9' in the air - because if I make my wife lug the 70lb screen down from its 9' high perch again, I might have a very pissed off SO on my hands.


----------



## humbland

timdafweak said:


> Thank you for your insightful reply. I did try to pair the RF remote, resetting the power and keeping the up arrow pressed as I plug the screen back in. But nothing happened. No beeps as I was supposed to hear.
> A few developments - I know not if it is a result of me complaining here, but Elite Screens did finally reply, and is sending me a new circuit board and instructions on how to replace the same. I wonder if like yours, the screen we got, was thrown about too - that would explain a lot of things - as you said, these things are sensitive.
> Indeed I am disappointed. But looking at the bigger picture - for $800 shipped, a tab tensioned 135" screen is hard to find. I can use the savings to get some HT furniture.
> Thanks for your input. Hope the circuit board really fixes the issue. Now to play the waiting game till it is delivered. I really hope I can make the swap 9' in the air - because if I make my wife lug the 70lb screen down from its 9' high perch again, I might have a very pissed off SO on my hands.


The circuit board swap is easy. Getting the case end off, not so much. Try and have the right tools on hand. My first attempt did not go smoothly. We needed a right angle rachet screwdriver to remove the end cap screws (tight fit). Make sure you cut the AC when you work on it . Also, it can save a lot of hassle if your screwdriver bit is magnetic. Those screws are small, and dropping them is no fun. Good luck, and post back to let us know how it goes...


----------



## Crazy4HD

timdafweak said:


> Thank you for your insightful reply. I did try to pair the RF remote, resetting the power and keeping the up arrow pressed as I plug the screen back in. But nothing happened. No beeps as I was supposed to hear.
> A few developments - I know not if it is a result of me complaining here, but Elite Screens did finally reply, and is sending me a new circuit board and instructions on how to replace the same. I wonder if like yours, the screen we got, was thrown about too - that would explain a lot of things - as you said, these things are sensitive.
> Indeed I am disappointed. But looking at the bigger picture - for $800 shipped, a tab tensioned 135" screen is hard to find. I can use the savings to get some HT furniture.
> Thanks for your input. Hope the circuit board really fixes the issue. Now to play the waiting game till it is delivered. I really hope I can make the swap 9' in the air - because if I make my wife lug the 70lb screen down from its 9' high perch again, I might have a very pissed off SO on my hands.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the 135" Starling tab tension for only $800 shipped? At the Big River, the 120" screen is close to $1000 for the original and more than $1100 for the Starling 2 tab tension.


----------



## timdafweak

Crazy4HD said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy the 135" Starling tab tension for only $800 shipped? At the Big River, the 120" screen is close to $1000 for the original and more than $1100 for the Starling 2 tab tension.


Actually I found it on sale on OfficeDepot.com. They have since raised the prices a bit. However, that said, it isn't the Starling 2 Tab Tensioned series, but rather the original Starling with the other motor. I am told that's the only discernible difference between the two versions.



humbland said:


> The circuit board swap is easy. Getting the case end off, not so much. Try and have the right tools on hand. My first attempt did not go smoothly. We needed a right angle rachet screwdriver to remove the end cap screws (tight fit). Make sure you cut the AC when you work on it . Also, it can save a lot of hassle if your screwdriver bit is magnetic. Those screws are small, and dropping them is no fun. Good luck, and post back to let us know how it goes...


That is very useful information. I will make sure to have all the right tools on hand. If I can do it up on the ladder, that would be superb! Thanks again.


----------



## jrcrunch

any opinions on this model? VMAX100H95C

ELITE SCREENS VMAX100H95C VMAX DUAL SERIES 100 DIAG. AND 95 DIAG. - HDTV [16:9] AND CINEMASCOPE [2.35:1] - MAXWHITE - 1.1 GAIN

http://www.projectorscreen.com/elit...and-cinemascope-2-35-1-maxwhite-1-1-gain.html

how will this compare to the other models?


is maxhite 1.1 gain good? planning to buy Epson Home Cinema 5030UB


----------



## gadgtfreek

Hey guys, looking for some input.

JVC RS400 going into a living room and will be the main source of our viewing day and night. Ambient light during the day, 40w lamp in the corner on at night. Light color walls and carpet. Was looking at a 100" SableFrame Cinegray 3D. Throw is about 11 feet from lens to screen.

Thanks.


----------



## fuzz092888

gadgtfreek said:


> Hey guys, looking for some input.
> 
> JVC RS400 going into a living room and will be the main source of our viewing day and night. Ambient light during the day, 40w lamp in the corner on at night. Light color walls and carpet. Was looking at a 100" SableFrame Cinegray 3D. Throw is about 11 feet from lens to screen.
> 
> Thanks.


Have you used a PJ before? Are you sure you want the JVC as the main viewing source day and night? After calibration for proper black levels, that's just not going to be bright enough with ambient daylight. With a 40w bulb, depending on where the lamp is, still may not be bright enough. Just food for thought.


----------



## gadgtfreek

The new models doubled their light output for HDR. The 400 is like 1600 lumens with a calibration.

Using a calculator on here by a member, the 400 with an 11 foot throw and the iris fully open is a light cannon. Should mean I can close the iris a lot for my need. I should be able to have a day and night mode also that will more than suit me. Been talking to Mike G here in AVS Sales, and he recommended the CineGray 3D. Just wanted to talk to users.


----------



## fuzz092888

gadgtfreek said:


> The new models doubled their light output for HDR. The 400 is like 1600 lumens with a calibration.
> 
> Using a calculator on here by a member, the 400 with an 11 foot throw and the iris fully open is a light cannon. Should mean I can close the iris a lot for my need. I should be able to have a day and night mode also that will more than suit me. Been talking to Mike G here in AVS Sales, and he recommended the CineGray 3D. Just wanted to talk to users.


It's still only 1700 lumens and I'm not sure where you're seeing after calibration for that number. All the literature I can find is saying that's what it is. To get the best black levels, figure losing a good chunk of that.

I wouldn't call 1700 lumens (best case scenario) a light cannon by any means. I've had an Epson and now a JVC. The Epson was rated around 1800 lumens before calibration and the JVC is rated at 1200 lumens. Both have been used with electric drop down screens, 92" and 135" from throws ranging from 9' to 14'. After calibration, neither was much good with even moderate ambient light and were only OK with relatively low natural ambient light. Definitely compared to the plasma that sit behind the screens.

IMO a projector rated at 1700 lumens, even with selectable user profiles, is not suitable for a main display if the lighting isn't tightly controlled. I also work with projectors on a daily basis in bright rooms in more of a business setting and can say that I completely agree with the chart linked below.

http://www.projectorpeople.com/resources/lumen-guide.asp

YMMV, although I'm skeptical you'll be happy with daytime viewing coming from the TV's linked in your profile.

For reference. The first picture is with my HT settings, the second is about as bright as I can get it, lens wide open, high power mode, while still keeping it relatively good looking. This is with a low amount of ambient light. It looks like more than it really is. The sun is mostly set, the venetian blinds are closed and almost all the lights are off.


----------



## mhconley

Anyone have any experience with this screen?

Elite Screens Spectrum Tab-Tension, 125-inch 16:9, 4K Tensioned Electric Motorized Projection Projector Screen, Electric125HT

It's $599 on Amazon.com and direct from Elitescreens.com.

Seems to get better reviews than the CineTension 2 at about half the price. Would this screen work well with an Epson 5025UB? It will be used in a dark room with light tan walls and a white ceiling.

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## da_guitarist

Hi all, I'm a rook and just bought a house with a theater room. Putting in a projector and screen. I need a sound transparent screen and am looking at the elite AcousticPro 1080P3. 135" curved or 138" flat. Are these good options? Should I consider something else for a better price point? And do you recommend the curved feature? Cheers all!


----------



## fuzz092888

da_guitarist said:


> Hi all, I'm a rook and just bought a house with a theater room. Putting in a projector and screen. I need a sound transparent screen and am looking at the elite AcousticPro 1080P3. 135" curved or 138" flat. Are these good options? Should I consider something else for a better price point? And do you recommend the curved feature? Cheers all!


So I'm guessing you're looking at the Lunette and what other model?


----------



## da_guitarist

Yes and sable235


----------



## Tariq.s

Hi
I hope you can help me,

I am looking for motorized screen 110' and I found two screen VMAX2 and Spectrum
Could you please till me what are the differences between them?
and which one is bitter and why?

Elite Screens VMAX2, 110-inch Diagonal 16:9, Electric Motorized Drop Down HD Projection Projector Screen, VMAX110UWH2

Elite Screens Spectrum, 110-inch 16:9, 4K Home Theater Electric Motorized Drop Down Projection Projector Screen, ELECTRIC110H



Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## fuzz092888

da_guitarist said:


> Yes and sable235


IMO, the curved isn't getting you very much.

I think the only reason you should go with an AT screen is if you're trying to go big and you have no choice but to put the screen in front of your speakers. You also need sufficient space between your screen and the speakers. I forget the exact distance, but I think it was like 4-8in between your speakers and the screen for acoustically transparent. If you have the space to get the size screen you want and not put the speakers behind the screen I'd go that route if it were me.


----------



## Tariq.s

Tariq.s said:


> Hi
> I hope you can help me,
> 
> I am looking for motorized screen 110' and I found two screen VMAX2 and Spectrum
> Could you please till me what are the differences between them?
> and which one is bitter and why?
> 
> Elite Screens VMAX2, 110-inch Diagonal 16:9, Electric Motorized Drop Down HD Projection Projector Screen, VMAX110UWH2
> 
> Elite Screens Spectrum, 110-inch 16:9, 4K Home Theater Electric Motorized Drop Down Projection Projector Screen, ELECTRIC110H
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards



I am sorry the other screen is Spectrum2, not Spectrum

Elite Screens Spectrum2, 110-inch 16:9, 12-inch Drop, Electric Motorized Drop Down Projection Projector Screen, SPM110H-E12


----------



## da_guitarist

I went with a 135 non-curved. The speaker is already installed behind the screen from the previous install. Thanks!


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

Crazy4HD said:


> What was wrong with the replacement Spectrum Tab Tensioned screen that Elite sent you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking of trying one so it would be good to know what issues I might be facing if I decide to go this route.


Sorry for the late reply. Both the original and replacement have curved edges even though its a tensioned edge. They cave inwards towards the view and it really bothers me because if you use the tensioning mechanism then that inturn shortens the length of the tension string which shortens the distance between the top of the screen and the bottom of the screen that creates a kink in the bottom of the screen. Elite has already sent me a replacement screen which they claim they quality checked prior to shipping, the replacement screen was even worse.

I'm currently still waiting for a 3rd screen replacement which they promised me they would upgrade to the Saker screen. They told me to wait 2 months until they got new stock in. I waited and called and now they said no we are going to replace your current model. I'm waiting for them to quality check the screens and send me a picture prior to shipping. Very frustrating, because they do stand behind their screens but are taking forever and flipflop their words.


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

mhconley said:


> Anyone have any experience with this screen?
> 
> Elite Screens Spectrum Tab-Tension, 125-inch 16:9, 4K Tensioned Electric Motorized Projection Projector Screen, Electric125HT
> 
> It's $599 on Amazon.com and direct from Elitescreens.com.
> 
> Seems to get better reviews than the CineTension 2 at about half the price. Would this screen work well with an Epson 5025UB? It will be used in a dark room with light tan walls and a white ceiling.
> 
> Thanks,
> Martin


I purchased that screen and having issues with it. I guess for the price you cant beat it but for the quality its not worth it. Check my post and you can see what issue I'm having. The company will stand behind its product and warranty just not worth the time or money your going to waste.


----------



## Moebius

Yet another rookie question (HT I know, but first time working with projection). I'm looking at the Spectrum 2 series for my build out. The main reasons driving this model are the mounting space I have to work with. Thanks to a pretty low knee wall to the barn shaped ceiling, whatever screen I go with is going to be a tight fit, and the spectrum's case is a bit narrower.

That said, I was curious about the top drop. Is there any way to shorten that with a physical stop, so the screen surface top is a bit higher? i.e. on the 100 or 110" model, the top black is 12". Ideally I'd like that closer to 6" or possibly less since the screen is already going to be bordering on the low side (need to conserve as much height as I can).

I know I could just lower it and stop at the desired spot, but as this will be covering a window, thus raised and lowered a lot, I'd rather have a programmed or physical stop so that I could utilize a trigger to drop the screen when the system powers up and still have it stop at the right spot.


----------



## cessna1466u

Yes, I have the Spectrum 2 and there is a way to set it up so that it stops at less than default drop. There is an opening in the back that you insert an allen wrench and turn it either clockwise or counterclock wise. Each full turn is 1" less or more depending on which way you turn it.


----------



## humbland

Moebius said:


> Yet another rookie question (HT I know, but first time working with projection). I'm looking at the Spectrum 2 series for my build out. The main reasons driving this model are the mounting space I have to work with. Thanks to a pretty low knee wall to the barn shaped ceiling, whatever screen I go with is going to be a tight fit, and the spectrum's case is a bit narrower.
> 
> That said, I was curious about the top drop. Is there any way to shorten that with a physical stop, so the screen surface top is a bit higher? i.e. on the 100 or 110" model, the top black is 12". Ideally I'd like that closer to 6" or possibly less since the screen is already going to be bordering on the low side (need to conserve as much height as I can).
> 
> I know I could just lower it and stop at the desired spot, but as this will be covering a window, thus raised and lowered a lot, I'd rather have a programmed or physical stop so that I could utilize a trigger to drop the screen when the system powers up and still have it stop at the right spot.


My screen is the Cinetension2, but it has an adjustable drop. I think that all of their electric screens do.
You can call CS, they can answer it in a moment.


----------



## Daffypuck

Hey yall, ran across this Craigslist. Is it a decent screen? I know my stereos and TVs, but I know nothing about screens. Thanks!
CL listing:http://nashville.craigslist.org/for/5440462096.html


----------



## Yves Claeys

came home to this today


----------



## kopkiwi

Does anyone have the EPV Polar Star eFinity screen?


----------



## [email protected]

I nervously ordered a Cinetension 2 2.35 from Amazon. I swallowed hard and hoped for the best when I ordered it. Well, a week later it got delivered. See for yourself. It's going back next week and we're going to try again as they're sending a new one. Package arrived with tape on it and some damage. Delivery staff told me they inspected it at warehouse and it was fine. If the next comes with any damage or issues whatsoever I'm not accepting it and I encourage all of you to do the same. Sadly there's a good chance the next one may not have aggregious damage but I'll find wrinkles or banding or some other hot mess. I'm going to try one more. If no Bueno then I'll pay the extra 1000 from Seymour.


























The styrofoam is still jammed in the slot opening. This thing took one heck of a hit. 

So far Amazon has been great in replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbland

[email protected] said:


> I nervously ordered a Cinetension 2 2.35 from Amazon. I swallowed hard and hoped for the best when I ordered it. Well, a week later it got delivered. See for yourself. It's going back next week and we're going to try again as they're sending a new one. Package arrived with tape on it and some damage. Delivery staff told me they inspected it at warehouse and it was fine. If the next comes with any damage or issues whatsoever I'm not accepting it and I encourage all of you to do the same. Sadly there's a good chance the next one may not have aggregious damage but I'll find wrinkles or banding or some other hot mess. I'm going to try one more. If no Bueno then I'll pay the extra 1000 from Seymour.
> View attachment 1278553
> View attachment 1278561
> View attachment 1278569
> View attachment 1278577
> 
> 
> The styrofoam is still jammed in the slot opening. This thing took one heck of a hit.
> 
> So far Amazon has been great in replacement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had a similar issue. Good for you to replace it immediately. We opened the damaged box and it looked OK inside. When we got it mounted, the elecronics were not working. So, we had to replace them. 
Looking back, the screen was well packed. However, the build quality is somewhat "lightweight". Instead of steel, like our DaLite, the case is aluminum. I'm sure this saves on costs and it is easier to mount, but the tradeoff is that they are more fragile. Seeing your box makes me wonder if another shipping protocol would work better. The screens are an awkward size. It seems inevitable that they will sustain some damage going from plane to truck...One drop or impact and it's sol.
On the plus side Elite CS took over and made it good. Once the screen is up and working, you forget about the hassle. MY $.02.


----------



## skeeter99

Hey all, I'm going to be starting on my basement HT in the next couple months. The room is 13x17x8, completely sealed from the rest of the house and completely light controlled. I've talked to one of my buddies who writes for a couple HT magazines and he recommended I go with the JVC DLA-RS4910. 

I know the JVC's have fairly low lumen output but with complete light control I should be ok with the right screen. He recommended a Carada Precision series in Brilliant White which has a 1.4 gain. He said one around a 1.3 would be great as well. I was looking at the Elite ezFrame 2 in Cinewhite which only has a 1.1 gain. 

Projector will be on the back wall, roughly 15' feet from the screen, shooting a 110" 16:9 screen. According to Projector Central, the throw distance and screen size should be just about perfect.

My question is, what do you all think about that PJ with the Elite Screen? Will the 1.1 gain be enough? I had a Panasonic on a DIY Wilsonart Gray screen before in that room and it was fine but I've never bought a screen before and want to get it right the first time. 

Thanks for the help!

Scott


----------



## [email protected]

Actual calibrated lumen output of JVC is very close to spec where Panasonic and Epson (2400 as advertised) are 2-3 times less than advertised. So your actual light output may be better than expected. Also actual gain on the Elite is closer to just under 1.0 as I recall. I just saw a post recently with comparison of actual gains vs advertised as well for white screens. It wasn't on this forum. I found it in a google search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miguel6632

Who has a spectrum 2 or vmax should I buy


----------



## ramairta1

[email protected] said:


> Actual calibrated lumen output of JVC is very close to spec where Panasonic and Epson (2400 as advertised) are 2-3 times less than advertised. So your actual light output may be better than expected. Also actual gain on the Elite is closer to just under 1.0 as I recall. I just saw a post recently with comparison of actual gains vs advertised as well for white screens. It wasn't on this forum. I found it in a google search.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree. I had a 1.2 gain cinema white Elite 120" diag. 16:9 screen and it was closer to 1.0 than 1.2. My 4910u also measured right around 1200 lumens (while rated at 1300). Granted the lamp has less than 40 hours and will slightly dim with more use. A colleague of mine has a panny AE7000 that is rated at 2000 lumens and we measured approx 975. It can be deceiving looking at the calculators projector central or just going off the manufacturers ratings no doubt.


----------



## Moebius

Time for a totally off the wall question. The shape of my room necessitates a Spectrum 2 100" screen. (really want 110", but would have to cut into sloped ceiling, not good) I'd love to control the screen with the projector, but have to admit the thought of paying nearly as much for a remote kit as the screen itself costs seems really crazy.

Then I got to looking at the picture of the cord and switch. If I'm seeing that right, it's a simple 3 way toggle switch. 1 powers up motor (or up power source into motor), one powers down, and one sends no juice. The motor itself would seem to have limiters to auto shutoff once the limiter is reached. Otherwise, you'd have to move the switch to the off position after lowering, which I'm assuming is not the case, right?

How hard would it be to replace that toggle switch with a run to either a wall switch on the other side of the room, or possibly even hack together a 12 volt trigger that would connect the down circuit on power and the up circuit on no power? It's not a critical thing, just a nice to have, but I'm thinking that would be about a quarter of the cost of the remote kit (if not less), and relatively easy to do. Am I missing something obvious there?


----------



## Moebius

Ok, now for a slightly less off the wall question. Thanks to some unexpected home repairs, we're probably going to delay the theater buildout till this summer. I was thinking I might start buying some of the smaller stuff just to knock it out of the way. As it happens, I'm sitting on about enough in Amazon gift cards to pay for the screen, but would it be bad to get it now (or in a few weeks based on Amazon being currently out of stock) and have it sitting rolled up in a box for a couple months? I know people talk about leaving it down for a few days to straighten out and clear the odor, but would having it rolled up for potentially a few months risk making that worse?


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

Finally having Elite Screens send me a replacement for my Electric 125HT (spectrum tab-tension 125). The new Saker SKT120XHW-E20 should arrive sometime within the next 6-10 days. I'm pretty anxious to see the condition the screen will come in as its been shipped directly from Elite Screen, hope it arrives 100% because I'm tired of dealing with not having a screen and waiting on them.


----------



## Gothamite

Yves Claeys said:


> came home to this today


I was looking to buy something like that.
Is it really a common thing? That doesn't look good.


----------



## biliam1982

I called up Elite to try and get some screen material. The lady directed me to their online shop but they wanted $6 for the regular stuff and $16 for the darkstar! 

That's insane!!!

Anyone know how to get samples of their materials without having to pay those ridiculous prices?


----------



## humbland

biliam1982 said:


> I called up Elite to try and get some screen material. The lady directed me to their online shop but they wanted $6 for the regular stuff and $16 for the darkstar!
> 
> That's insane!!!
> 
> Anyone know how to get samples of their materials without having to pay those ridiculous prices?


Hi William,
I agree that it seems a bit high (compared to DaLite for instance). FWIW, I paid for Elite the samples. It was one fee for several different material samples, but it did not include "darkstar".
I chose the CineWhite 1.1 gain. In fact, I liked it better than all the DaLite samples (go figure).
My rational was that I paid $6 for the samples and saved $3K on the screen...


----------



## biliam1982

humbland said:


> Hi William,
> I agree that it seems a bit high (compared to DaLite for instance). FWIW, I paid for Elite the samples. It was one fee for several different material samples, but it did not include "darkstar".
> I chose the CineWhite 1.1 gain. In fact, I liked it better than all the DaLite samples (go figure).
> My rational was that I paid $6 for the samples and saved $3K on the screen...


Hey Eric, 

Where did you buy them from?

I would pay that for a bunch of samples. 

But, $6 each, for a regular size 8.5"x11" sample, is ludicrous!


----------



## mhconley

I am looking for a 2.35:1 electric tab tension screen between 129 and 139 inches diagonal in an ambient light rejecting material. Does anyone know if Elite Primevision Darkstar material is available in a 2.35:1 tab tension model? I've sent the question to the contact email on their website but it seems to have fallen into a black hole. Does Elite have any ALR 2.35:1 tab tension screen?

On another subject... Does anyone have a VMAX tab tension dual screen? If so, what is your impression of it?

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbland

biliam1982 said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> Where did you buy them from?
> 
> I would pay that for a bunch of samples.
> 
> But, $6 each, for a regular size 8.5"x11" sample, is ludicrous!


Hi William,
I'm just now seeing this... 
I can not recall if I called into CS or ordered them from the Elite site. Initially, I too was surprised to be charged for samples. Previous screen samples from other manufacturers were provided free. However, when you look at how much cheaper their screens are, Elite has a different business model. They probably figure that most "serious" (read cost is no object) AV guys will be looking elsewhere anyway. 
One other thing: Elite sample sizes were smaller than the ones from DaLite. I don't recall the exact size, but don't think they were 8.5" x 11". However, they were representative and worked fine for the intended purpose. I put them all on a large piece of cardboard and picked the CineWhite 1.1. It was the clear winner (FP humor).


----------



## [email protected]

ManCaveSupreme said:


> View attachment 1309257
> View attachment 1309265
> View attachment 1309273
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks just like mine did see my previous lost. Actually mine was worse and the entire case was bent. Was that your replacement?? I hope you didn't accept the shipment and sent them back with it. Mine was same way wrapped the damage with tape and called it "good"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

[email protected] said:


> That looks just like mine did see my previous lost. Actually mine was worse and the entire case was bent. Was that your replacement?? I hope you didn't accept the shipment and sent them back with it. Mine was same way wrapped the damage with tape and called it "good"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know something I didn't want to do that and I'll tell you why. I've been waiting so long to finally have a screen up, it been a long time dealing with Elite and I'm over it that I just didn't care. I've used their products on many projects and this is the first electric setup I've purchased from them and will be the last. Fortunately the screen has no physical damage to it and was hung and left down to straighten out. From what I seen this morning the material is defiantly different then what the spectrum tab has and its actually lighter weight (maxwhite vs maxwhite FG) and the backing has multiple wrinkles. I'll do a full review on both screen very soon.

Can anyone comment on why the Maxwhite is thicker material then the Maxwhite FG?
I was asked to cut a hole in my spectrum tab and return it to the manufacture before they would send me a saker. I noticed the maxwhite material was pretty thick kind of like vinyl. The new screen is a maxwhite FG so I thought it would be even more stiff but it turns out to be thinner and more matte.


----------



## Cyberathlete

I think $6 is fair for this particular company. Their margins on their screens are much much lower than what SI, Stewart and Da-Lite have. SI, Stewart and Da-Lite charge an arm and a leg for their screens and thus they can afford to send out free samples. Thus in order for elite to remain profitable and operational they can't give out free samples. 1) The cost of the material + labor involved in packaging the item 2) shipping costs. All in all, $6 is pretty fair. I won't mind spending $30 and receiving 5-6 different samples from diff companies. And then buy a screen that best fits my needs. Thus in the long run save on buyers remorse.

On another note:
I know we're used to thinking samples should be free and so should shipping, but in all honesty if shipping is not free for a certain product, just compare the total price for that product + shipping with all other prices from other companies. If the shipping + product as a total is lower from company B, then all others, then what's the complaint about?


----------



## Ted99

I'd like to have a screen made out of the Elite Cinegreray 5D material to fit a Granview 120" 16:9 fixed curved screen. Does anyone know of a source where I could send my flat white screen, along with a big enough piece of Cinegray 5D material and get it custom sewn to match? The screen has sewn flaps on the edges for removable rods and button-holes for fixing to the frame so it's just a sewing job.


----------



## Darren Heal

Elite Screens has recommended their ER138WH1W-A1080P3 for 4K acoustically transparent service.
Room is a windowless media room, but not not given the "Bat Cave" treatment. Wife wouldn't let me if I tried.
Thoughts?
Anything better in the $1000 to $2000 range for 4K and acoustically transparent service? PJ is likely to be a Sony 665.


----------



## biliam1982

humbland said:


> Hi William,
> I'm just now seeing this...
> I can not recall if I called into CS or ordered them from the Elite site. Initially, I too was surprised to be charged for samples. Previous screen samples from other manufacturers were provided free. However, when you look at how much cheaper their screens are, Elite has a different business model. They probably figure that most "serious" (read cost is no object) AV guys will be looking elsewhere anyway.
> One other thing: Elite sample sizes were smaller than the ones from DaLite. I don't recall the exact size, but don't think they were 8.5" x 11". However, they were representative and worked fine for the intended purpose. I put them all on a large piece of cardboard and picked the CineWhite 1.1. It was the clear winner (FP humor).


Thx, Eric! Perhaps I'll do some more digging when I have time and see if I can talk to someone about it and get a sample pack for cheaper.




Cyberathlete said:


> I think $6 is fair for this particular company. Their margins on their screens are much much lower than what SI, Stewart and Da-Lite have. SI, Stewart and Da-Lite charge an arm and a leg for their screens and thus they can afford to send out free samples. Thus in order for elite to remain profitable and operational they can't give out free samples. 1) The cost of the material + labor involved in packaging the item 2) shipping costs. All in all, $6 is pretty fair. I won't mind spending $30 and receiving 5-6 different samples from diff companies. And then buy a screen that best fits my needs. Thus in the long run save on buyers remorse.
> 
> On another note:
> I know we're used to thinking samples should be free and so should shipping, but in all honesty if shipping is not free for a certain product, just compare the total price for that product + shipping with all other prices from other companies. If the shipping + product as a total is lower from company B, then all others, then what's the complaint about?


I wholeheartedly disagree, and here's why.

To compare apples to apples as much as possible, let's look at Elite's Designer Cut Series. It's raw material so we don't have to take into account frames or cases.

From what I can find online, it only comes in 135" 16:9 sizes. Maybe you can call them up and have a custom size ordered. I don't know.

135" 16:9 is ~66"H x 118"W. Using a standard legal sheet size of paper is 11"H x 8.5"W. So it would take about 6 sheets up and 14 across, totaling 84. So, @ $6 a sample, they're pulling in $504.

Their cheapest option for the Designer Cut is the CineGrey @ $39, and most expensive is the AcousticPro 1080P3 @ $199. Breaking it down that comes out to ~$.46 for the CineGrey, or ~$2.38 for the the AcousticPro 1080P3, for a standard legal size sheet of paper.

That's a 2.5-13X markup! And it just gets worse based on what Eric said above regarding him feeling the samples being smaller than normal. 

So I do feel $6 per sample is extreme. A couple bucks, sure, I'd pay that. Not $6.

And while I don't know if the DarkStar material is (or ever will be) available in raw cuts, but @ $16 a sample they're making the equivalent of $1344. Again, extreme.


----------



## Cyberathlete

Upon receiving the screen and seeing the size of it and that it doesn't cost them more than a buck to ship it, I think $4 is more fair for the sample. That's as much as I would be paying for it. I also have Da-Lite sample at home, a SI sample, Elite and a Silver Ticket.

I think Da-Lite, Carada and Elite are all comparable in colors and blacks. 
Silver Ticket is very close to the above but there is a bluish tint in some scenes. Specifically the sunlit background or the pure white scenes. More on this in the Silver Ticket thread.


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

Here some more pics of the screen installed. Its been hanging for about 7 days now and rolled up and down several time. It's hung level but rolls up in even, not surprised.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taskman

Darren Heal said:


> Elite Screens has recommended their ER138WH1W-A1080P3 for 4K acoustically transparent service.
> Room is a windowless media room, but not not given the "Bat Cave" treatment. Wife wouldn't let me if I tried.
> Thoughts?
> Anything better in the $1000 to $2000 range for 4K and acoustically transparent service? PJ is likely to be a Sony 665.


I just thought I would mention to be aware of the light loss due to the acoustic weave which can be over 10% light output. Depending on projector distance it may impact the POP factor. I'm a big fan of the POP factor. I'm also actually in a similar situation and want to purchase that screen but I don't have total light control. I want to get acoustic but my Epson 8350 only does 1800 lumens (Epson claims 2000, but total bunk) which gets spread thin on 138". 

Using a conservative 20% drop, I'm down to roughly 9 Foot Lamberts and I currently have about 15 fL with 135" non-acoustic.


----------



## Darren Heal

Thanks for that. I'm hoping Santa brings me the Sony 665 or something similar, putting out ( I believe) 6000 lumens, so assuming they're exagerrating by 10% and I get another 10% loss on the AT screen, that puts me down to 0.9*0.9*6000 or about 4800 lumens give or take. What that translates to in Lamberts per BTU per cubic bushel (  ) I have no idea.

What I'm mainly worried about, however, is whether or not the AT material weave will distort the 4K picture bably enough that anyone will notice or that going to 4K is rendered pointless. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## biliam1982

Darren Heal said:


> Thanks for that. I'm hoping Santa brings me the Sony 665 or something similar, putting out ( I believe) 6000 lumens, so assuming they're exagerrating by 10% and I get another 10% loss on the AT screen, that puts me down to 0.9*0.9*6000 or about 4800 lumens give or take. What that translates to in Lamberts per BTU per cubic bushel (  ) I have no idea.
> 
> What I'm mainly worried about, however, is whether or not the AT material weave will distort the 4K picture bably enough that anyone will notice or that going to 4K is rendered pointless. Any thoughts on that?


Darren, I think you're confusing the lumens with lamp life which the Sony 665 is rated @ 6k hours.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-VPL-VW665ES.htm

Art @ Projector Reviews measured 1,691 lumens in reference mode on high power with wide angle lens placement (projector closest to the screen, lens wide open and not zoomed in).

http://www.projectorreviews.com/son.../#vpl-vw665es-modes-brightness-and-color-temp

If you're talking 138" in 16:9, that's aprox 64"x122". 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-VPL-VW665ES-projection-calculator-pro.htm

To find the screen square footage, times those two and divide by 144, giving you ~54 sq ft. 

Divide the lumens by screen sq ft's to get the foot Lambert's, which, for this scenario, is about 31 ftL's.

So mathematically (with a liberal estimate of only 10% light loss, and *10% loss for actual screen gain of .9);

(1691*.9*.9)/(64*122/144)=~25ftL's

*Jeff Meier of Accucal measured an actual gain of .82. But that, I believe, was on the first gen material and this is the third. so improvements could/should have been made, hence my estimate of .9 gain.

http://www.accucalhd.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf


----------



## Darren Heal

Yup, guilty as charged.

I was actually thinking about a 2.35:1 (or 21:9 in old money) screen which is about 127 inches x 54, so my square footage is about 48 sq ft. (if my math is right) so my image will be about 54/48 of 25 fLs or about 28 fLs using your gain and lumen numbers, which is still a bit of a boost over your home readings. 

How many fLs one actually needs I'm not sure.... could you, ahem, _enlighten_ me?


----------



## Gothamite

So I got Vega manual pulldown screen which is equivalent to around ~130$ elite screen.

Out of the box it has curled edges and some horizontal lines.( I guess for being rolled up since the production)

So I read that I should leave it down for a few days and that lines will disappear.
Anyone can confirm this? Just leave it down?


----------



## biliam1982

Darren Heal said:


> Yup, guilty as charged.
> 
> I was actually thinking about a 2.35:1 (or 21:9 in old money) screen which is about 127 inches x 54, so my square footage is about 48 sq ft. (if my math is right) so my image will be about 54/48 of 25 fLs or about 28 fLs using your gain and lumen numbers, which is still a bit of a boost over your home readings.
> 
> How many fLs one actually needs I'm not sure.... could you, ahem, _enlighten_ me?


Yes, you're correct. You would get about 28 ftL's. 

The Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE) recommends something like 14-16 ftL's in commercial cinemas. 

So, you would have plenty of light in a controlled environment. If you have some ambient light, you would be ok too. But, here's also something most forget, and one thing I plan for, bulb dimming. 

With the measured lumens of the Sony 665, you would have enough to put it in eco mode and/or close down the iris initially and still get your 14ftL's. Then, as the bulb ages and gets towards half life/brightness, open up the iris and/or put it in high power and still maintain your targeted 14 ftL's.

Edit: One thing to consider if you're planning on using a Anamorphic lens or zooming to fill your 2.35 screen:

With zooming, you'll actually have a brighter image in the 16:9 portion, but loose ~33% of you brightness when zooming out to fill the 2.35 portion.

With an A-Lens, depending on which one you use, it's thought you lose only ~10% of the image brightness as the light passes through the lenses.


----------



## Gothamite

Gothamite said:


> So I got Vega manual pulldown screen which is equivalent to around ~130$ elite screen.
> 
> Out of the box it has curled edges and some horizontal lines.( I guess for being rolled up since the production)
> 
> So I read that I should leave it down for a few days and that lines will disappear.
> Anyone can confirm this? Just leave it down?



Well it seems that leaving the screen down for more than a week didn't help at all. It's all just a marketing trick.

I still see memory horizontal lines during white-ish scenes in movies.


----------



## bluer101

Gothamite said:


> Well it seems that leaving the screen down for more than a week didn't help at all. It's all just a marketing trick.
> 
> I still see memory horizontal lines during white-ish scenes in movies.


I get that on bright scenes too.


----------



## vantage78

biliam1982 said:


> Darren, I think you're confusing the lumens with lamp life which the Sony 665 is rated @ 6k hours.
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-VPL-VW665ES.htm
> 
> Art @ Projector Reviews measured 1,691 lumens in reference mode on high power with wide angle lens placement (projector closest to the screen, lens wide open and not zoomed in).
> 
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/son.../#vpl-vw665es-modes-brightness-and-color-temp
> 
> If you're talking 138" in 16:9, that's aprox 64"x122".
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-VPL-VW665ES-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> To find the screen square footage, times those two and divide by 144, giving you ~54 sq ft.
> 
> Divide the lumens by screen sq ft's to get the foot Lambert's, which, for this scenario, is about 31 ftL's.
> 
> So mathematically (with a liberal estimate of only 10% light loss, and *10% loss for actual screen gain of .9);
> 
> (1691*.9*.9)/(64*122/144)=~25ftL's
> 
> *Jeff Meier of Accucal measured an actual gain of .82. But that, I believe, was on the first gen material and this is the third. so improvements could/should have been made, hence my estimate of .9 gain.
> 
> http://www.accucalhd.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf



Thank you for ftL calculation! I'm also considering a Sony VPL-VW665ES, so I'm glad to see some worked examples with this projector. Question:

1) The above calculated 25ftL's is at what projector throw? Or is that the max ftLs that the Sony can display given the light loss and screen gain loss?
2) I'm also considering a DarkStar 9 in 16:9 format (123" diagonal) to be used with the Sony. The screen will be for a light controlled room, but I would like to be able to watch TV/Sports with the light on, hence the ALR screen. Thoughts on the DarkStar 9 vs a higher gain screen? I was also considering a BD Zero Edge in 1.4 gain, but I've heard too many things about the sparkle artifacts. 

Thanks!


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

Gothamite said:


> So I got Vega manual pulldown screen which is equivalent to around ~130$ elite screen.
> 
> Out of the box it has curled edges and some horizontal lines.( I guess for being rolled up since the production)
> 
> So I read that I should leave it down for a few days and that lines will disappear.
> Anyone can confirm this? Just leave it down?




Elite recommend I run a hairdryer over the screen material to help straighten the screen out on my tension tab. **I've never tried this myself, just take extra precaution if you do!


----------



## ishaidarharan

I just installed a 106 in manual screen (M106UWH), going from a dalite 65", and the Elite screen is much noisier during extension and retraction, from the start. Was my screen banged during shipping or is this normal?

basically an audio file, shot in the dark. I fully retract the screen, pull it back down, then retract again:





I can still swap for a new one via Amazon if this is not normal.


----------



## aerodynamics

Has anyone ever compared or have experience with both the Cinegrey 3D and 5D? What differences did you see? Which did you prefer?


----------



## ManCaveSupreme

ishaidarharan said:


> I just installed a 106 in manual screen (M106UWH), going from a dalite 65", and the Elite screen is much noisier during extension and retraction, from the start. Was my screen banged during shipping or is this normal?
> 
> basically an audio file, shot in the dark. I fully retract the screen, pull it back down, then retract again:
> https://youtu.be/EtYxAYM-I0I
> 
> I can still swap for a new one via Amazon if this is not normal.


I can tell you that my Spectrum Tension tab screen operated much quieter then my Saker Screen. I also think that Elite uses the same tubular motors for both setups.


----------



## SoulOfUniverse

Hi Guys,

A newbie question so I have Elite Screen Manual Pull Down 135'' 16:9 with 1.1 gain at the moment and for sure I mainly watch movies at 2.35:1 and tired of those bars, so my plan is to switch to ezFrame 125'' 2.35:1. 
The question is will I feel the difference? I relate to not seeing those black bars anymore and probably better material it sais MaxWhite 1.1 gain CineWhite Fabric.
http://www.shop-elitescreens.eu/en/...-fixed-frame-292-5cm-x-124-5cm-bxh-235-1?c=79


----------



## abdrury

Seeing Elite Spectrum Tab-tensioned 125" 16:9 electric for $573 through Elite via Amazon. Electric125HT. 

I'm in no rush, but if this is as good as it gets I might as well order now. Does anyone see these much cheaper ever?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamics

The Cinegrey 3D designer cut raw material is in stock on Amazon, sold via Elite for $103. From reading various threads, it appears to be hard to come by. The price seemed good so I ordered sight unseen. I ordered a sample prior to seeing it on Amazon. I have a 5D sample and do like what I see from it.


----------



## Crazy4HD

abdrury said:


> Seeing Elite Spectrum Tab-tensioned 125" 16:9 electric for $573 through Elite via Amazon. Electric125HT.
> 
> I'm in no rush, but if this is as good as it gets I might as well order now. Does anyone see these much cheaper ever?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've been looking to buy one of these Electric125HT screens since January, but haven't seen the price change in all this time. It might even have gone up about $20 - 30. Can't be sure it won't drop later, but my guess is that more than likely it will go up, especially since they seem to be getting more popular. 

Seems the best price on this screen was when they were originally available on Amazon around mid 2014. Saw some people say they picked one up for around $400 shipped. Wish it would get down around the $500 mark but it hasn't happened yet .


----------



## airedale

What is the difference between the Saker and Starling? I am trying to figure this out and want to know if the price difference of ~$300 is worth it.


----------



## Crazy4HD

airedale said:


> What is the difference between the Saker and Starling? I am trying to figure this out and want to know if the price difference of ~$300 is worth it.


The best information will be available directly from Elite Screens website:

Here is the comparison they give for the non-tensioned versions of the Saker and Starling 2 models.​
You can also get the comparison of the tab-tensioned models from their website here.

Not sure if this is what you're really asking for, but hopefully it will be helpful in at least determining the differences from a features perspective.

I haven't seen too many people who have been able to directly compare these two models with actual hands on experience.


----------



## airedale

I thought I'd provide my experience here with the starling tension 2 and cinetension 2, since I have had the opportunity to try both.

TLDR: Cinetension 2 is the way to go.

I first started with the starling because I liked the mounting and design of it, plus it was a newer model. My experience with it from a mounting and looks standpoint actually is better than the Cinetension by far! The Cinetension requires 3 brackets for the 135" screen and the way you can slide the whole screen to center it, was much easier than the Cinetension with the bolts / nuts. 

From a screen quality perspective, the starling had multiple issues in my experience. Ironically, I thought the weight of the screen and the tension would make it super flat. Boy was I wrong!


There were ripples in the screen on the left and sort of circular ripples on the right. Both were very noticable while viewing. The screen was left down for multiple days to see if the ripples would go away. They didn't get any better.
Hot spotting seemed to be an issue as well. It almost seemed sparkly in very bright scenes and was definitely distracting. 

As a positive, the screen weight bar goes up into the housing and seems to be cleaner looking, and the motor is a bit quieter than the Cinetension 2.

There is more than enough info out there on Cinetension, but I will say the screen is much lighter, which I think may result in the screen moving up and down a bit faster. The flatness of the Cinetension was perfect and I have no sparkly views. I hated mounting it, especially having to add in a 3rd mount point. 

Overall, the housing on the Cinetension is not nearly as polished, but the screen (and that is what matters), is way better. It isn't even a question in my mind now, the Starling is a non-starter for me in a home theater. It seems like it is better suited to an office space.


----------



## wadewolf

airedale said:


> I thought I'd provide my experience here with the starling tension 2 and cinetension 2, since I have had the opportunity to try both.
> 
> TLDR: Cinetension 2 is the way to go.
> 
> I first started with the starling because I liked the mounting and design of it, plus it was a newer model. My experience with it from a mounting and looks standpoint actually is better than the Cinetension by far! The Cinetension requires 3 brackets for the 135" screen and the way you can slide the whole screen to center it, was much easier than the Cinetension with the bolts / nuts.
> 
> From a screen quality perspective, the starling had multiple issues in my experience. Ironically, I thought the weight of the screen and the tension would make it super flat. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> 
> There were ripples in the screen on the left and sort of circular ripples on the right. Both were very noticable while viewing. The screen was left down for multiple days to see if the ripples would go away. They didn't get any better.
> Hot spotting seemed to be an issue as well. It almost seemed sparkly in very bright scenes and was definitely distracting.
> 
> As a positive, the screen weight bar goes up into the housing and seems to be cleaner looking, and the motor is a bit quieter than the Cinetension 2.
> 
> There is more than enough info out there on Cinetension, but I will say the screen is much lighter, which I think may result in the screen moving up and down a bit faster. The flatness of the Cinetension was perfect and I have no sparkly views. I hated mounting it, especially having to add in a 3rd mount point.
> 
> Overall, the housing on the Cinetension is not nearly as polished, but the screen (and that is what matters), is way better. It isn't even a question in my mind now, the Starling is a non-starter for me in a home theater. It seems like it is better suited to an office space.


Thanks airedale, I have the starling tab 2 and am having similar issues. Did elite replace your starling tab 2 with the cinetension under a warranty claim?


----------



## pwong888

Anyone can share their experience of the ACOUSTICPRO1080P3 projector screen, I'm looking to buy the 120 inches, but cannot found any review on it.


----------



## curtishd

Quick question: I am helping a friend mount a manual pulldown screen. It didn't really come with any instruction how to mount to the wall but from the looks of things it comes with two screws and 2 drywall anchers and that's it. Just seems that that might not be enough to hold it till wall. What have all you guys done? Does it seem to hold? Any suggestions?


----------



## david8613

I'm about to mount an elite spectrum 100" screen, I have drop ceilings and would like some direction on how to mount it. I can't wall mount it because I want it to drop in front of my entertainment wall unit. Does anyone have tips, pics, and hardware suggestions to mount it under my drop ceiling, my real ceiling is about 12" higher under the drop cieling. I attached a pic of my set up, the elite screen case is slightly wider than my entertainment unit, and the screen width is just inbetween my svs prime towers, and a few inches above my svs prime center channel.


----------



## humbland

david8613 said:


> I'm about to mount an elite spectrum 100" screen, I have drop ceilings and would like some direction on how to mount it. I can't wall mount it because I want it to drop in front of my entertainment wall unit. Does anyone have tips, pics, and hardware suggestions to mount it under my drop ceiling, my real ceiling is about 12" higher under the drop cieling. I attached a pic of my set up, the elite screen case is slightly wider than my entertainment unit, and the screen width is just inbetween my svs prime towers, and a few inches above my svs prime center channel.


From the picture, it's difficult to tell what you are securing the case to. I think it's important to use multiple anchor points to minimize "bowing" of the screen case. We had a tricky install on a cathedral ceiling with our 125" Cinatension2. We chose the anchor points carefully and hung it using chain and caribiners from the center and two ends. To get it located precisely (and balanced), we used a turnbuckle on one side. Hope that helps.


----------



## david8613

The screen is going right under the drop ceiling, but above and in front of wall units top cabinets so the screen can drop in front of wall unit in between my speakers. I'm planning on attaching 2 eye bolts to the wood ceiling above the drop ceilings and im going to run 12 gauge wire that's very stiff to a pair of turn buckles and pass the hook through the drop ceiling so i can control the distance of the screen case under drop ceiling. I have only 2 points to hang from on either end of screen, no middle point, it's only 100". I attached some pics showing the screen sitting on top of wall unit, a pic of the ceiling that's above my drop ceiling were I will anchor the eye hooks, it looks weird I never saw a ceiling like this, and the hardware I will be using.


----------



## humbland

I think you are on the right track (screen humor). We used small diameter chains instead of wire, but that should not matter. My concern would be having only two attachment points. Our screen case was lightweight aluminum. 100" is a big span to self support. I would contact Elite CS and ask them if it's OK without a center hang point. In order to hang flat, the screen roller must maintain it's integrity...My $.02.


----------



## david8613

Does elite sell a center attchment i can buy? A long time ago i had a 106" high power and it only had 2 attachment points, but thats a heaver wrinkle resistant material.


----------



## humbland

david8613 said:


> Does elite sell a center attchment i can buy? A long time ago i had a 106" high power and it only had 2 attachment points, but thats a heaver wrinkle resistant material.


 Our Cinetension2 screen came with a sliding "bolt" mounting system that was brilliantly designed and easy to use. You could move the case attachment points to match your anchor stud locations. Coincidentally, we also have a DaLite Cosmo Electrol in High Power fabric. The Cosmo case material is cold rolled steel (I think). It only has two attachment hooks at the ends. However, it's build quality is far more robust than the Elite. The Elite is thin aluminum and needs more support. I would contact Elite CS and see what they suggest. They were very helpful in resolving early issues with our screen.


----------



## Audiojan

pwong888 said:


> Anyone can share their experience of the ACOUSTICPRO1080P3 projector screen, I'm looking to buy the 120 inches, but cannot found any review on it.


Not the AcousticPro1080P3, but I do with the 1080P2. It's a good screen material, but I replaced with the 4K material, which is quite a bit better. Absolutely no moire issues, super clean picture, etc.


----------



## pwong888

Audiojan said:


> Not the AcousticPro1080P3, but I do with the 1080P2. It's a good screen material, but I replaced with the 4K material, which is quite a bit better. Absolutely no moire issues, super clean picture, etc.


I have bought the 1080P3, just waiting for delivery, cannot find any information on the 4K, but I guess 4K and the 1080P3 is the same thing.

Will the screen make the picture dimmer? And how many space you leave the speaker and the screen between?


----------



## Audiojan

pwong888 said:


> I have bought the 1080P3, just waiting for delivery, cannot find any information on the 4K, but I guess 4K and the 1080P3 is the same thing.
> 
> Will the screen make the picture dimmer? And how many space you leave the speaker and the screen between?


No, the 4K material is different. It's a very tight weave that for some reason was only offered for a short time, but is really a quite remarkable AT material.

My speakers are about 2" from the screen and it's as transparent as you can possible hear, no difference with or without the screen in front of the speakers.

All AT screens are dimmer then a solid screen... you will always have some light loss.


----------



## busybe

I also have question on the AcousticPro1080P3 fixed screen. I will *not * have my speakers behind the screen, but the price is so good to pass, for 92" in Canada price(less than $200). Would you advise this screen or I am better off with non-acoustic screen, since my speakers will be away from the screen?

The screen description says *4K Ultra HD and Active 3D Projection Ready.*

Thank you


----------



## rkoskier

pwong888 said:


> I have bought the 1080P3, just waiting for delivery, cannot find any information on the 4K, but I guess 4K and the 1080P3 is the same thing.
> 
> Will the screen make the picture dimmer? And how many space you leave the speaker and the screen between?


How did the 1080P3 material work out for you? Any moire issues? How close do you have to be to see the texture of the weave?


----------



## christoffeldg

Hey guys, I'm interested in getting a cinegrey 3D screen but is it bright enough?

I actually own the cinewhite at the moment but I'm about to trade it in. It looks good but not great, it's about the same as the painted wall I had before just a little sharper and with no texture. But the contrast is still bad, I have some ambient light.

Now, I have a HW40ES and I don't think it's really bright. I do a 135" image over about 5 meters (130 feet). Is the difference in brightness between cinegrey and cinewhite huge?


----------



## citsur86

Posted a separate thread on this but figured you all may be able to help with the question. I purchased a GT1080 projector and this Elite Manual series 120" 16:9 screen. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X84VFE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I really wanted an electric screen, in ceiling recessed even better. Since I purchased that screen, I've found many more ok eBay that are cheaper and electric. Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Homegear-12...907278?hash=item281c71bace:g:0s8AAOSwdzVXizsi

So mainly, being new to this whole space, I want to know if it's worth sticking with the Elite Manual series screen I purchased, or cancelling the order and purchasing something cheaper like the eBay link, that is electric. I'm assuming (hoping) the elite screen will reflect a higher quality picture or is of better build quality, or both. Hoping someone can educate me on why one is better than the other or if it's worth going for the features I want vs. whatever the manual elite screen might be offering.


----------



## citsur86

Long story short. I purchased a Manual Series 120" 16:9 screen from an Amazon Third-Party Seller (first mistake) model M120XWH2

The screen came defective and not to specifications based on Amazon listing and Elite Screen's dimension page. It does not lock every .78 inches, but every 2 inches. It has 17.7" of black masking at the top not 4.5" as specified. It has a white bar on the bottom. It slowly retracts (very slowly, stopping at times).










I suspected I was sent a Manual B Series, as it matched all the specs of those. I contacted Elite Customer Service. In that conversation I was told the Manual Series now has all the same attributes of the Manual B series except that it is offered in different colors and won't slowly retract, (even though mine does), and I got one of their "New" Manual Series models.... I don't buy it. I'm still returning due to the defect. Anyone else have such problems with Elite? Here is the transcript of my convo with them:

You are now chatting with : Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt. (Technical Support)
Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
Thank you for contacting Elite Screens Technical Support.

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
Hello, this is johnny how mayI help you

You
Hi Johnny - I ordered an M120XWH2 from a third party Amazon seller - the item that arrived does not seem to be the M120XWH2 as the black masking at the top is 17.7" instead of 4.5" - this would indicate that i was sent a M120H instead, is that right?

You
I just need you to help me figure out anything else that I may easily be able to distinguish the M120XWH2 from the M120H screen

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes this could be model M120XWH2-E24 with the extra top black

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
can you look at the model number thats on the outside of the box

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
that the screen came in

You
it says M120XWH2

You
but there is 17.7" of black masking at the top of the screen - and the bar at the bottom of the screen is white

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
how about on the actually screen itself

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
on one of the screens end caps

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
on a white sticker

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes the bottom weight bar will be white. as well as the screens casing

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
that would be normal

You
oh I will have to look when i get home, but there is a sticker on the back of the bottom bar on the right side, it was half peeled off when i took the screen out of the box and it also says M120XWH2 and serial matches what was on the box

You
it looks in the pictures like even the white casing Manual series as a metal gray bar

You
wouldn't the top black masking on the M120XWH2-E24 be 24 inches?

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes thats correct. but maybe the factory accidentally added more top black masking to your screen

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
you can actually show less top black if you needed to

You
hmm it also retracts extremely slowly

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
and not the full 17"

You
the M120XWH2 doesn't do that right?

You
i thought the M120XWH2 should have 4.5" only of black masking at the top?

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
well we do offer slow retract screens, but this model aint one of them

You
also - can you see this photo?

You
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1649617&stc=1&d=1473353681

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
i see the photo.

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
everything looks normal on the screen except for the extra top black

You
the screen is very distorted and has many waves in addition - i don't think that it should be like that?

You
during viewing the waves are very noticeable

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
our service team will have to look further into this. and may need to have your screen replaced.

You
and the bottom of the picture is very wavy distorting anything that looks square at all

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
To get your claim started, please submit a warranty service form from this link here:

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
http://www.elitescreens.com/front/front/cms/slug/warranty-technical-support-request-form

You
well i am trying to prove to the merchant on amazon i purchased it from that its the wrong screen - i already ordered a VMAX2 directly from amazon - i am trying to get refunded for this screen

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
once we receive your form, one of our service reps will contact you shortly via email

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
on the next step in the process

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
well the screen you received does look like the M120XWH2

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
but it just has additional to black

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
which is shouldnt have

You
it retracts slowly as well

You
and it does not lock at .78 inch intervals

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes we will take care of that issue as well

You
seems it locks ever 2-3 inches

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes it will lock at about every 2" intervals

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
and not .78

You
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/6166PCxBvnL._SL1000_.jpg

You
the product is advertised as having .78 step locking?

You
http://shop.elitescreens.com/manual.aspx - Manual B says stop and lock at 2inch intervals - Manual Series is .78 inch intervals

You
black masking on Manual B series is 17.7" which is exactly what my screen has.

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
one moment please while i look into this

You
sure thank you

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
ok i just confirmed with my team, and our M120XWH2 screens will come with extra top black from now on, and also can only retract to 2" intervals. but the slow retract will get faster over time

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
we just have not updated our site on these changes yet

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
i do apologize for the inconvenience this has caused

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
is there anything else i can help you with today

You
well, yes. I need help getting refunded please
I purchased a screen based on specifications advertised that the screen does not have. It does not work for my purposes and it also has a defect in it that renders very poor image quality. I was hoping you could help me contact Galactics - who sold it to me on Amazon, to get my money returned. I will gladly ship the product back to them. I don't think I am being unreasonable?

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes i actually just found out about these changes ourself. but unfortunately the refund can only come from Galactics, and they are not a direct reseller of ours. they must buy through distribution. You will have to contact them to get your refund

You
just so completely understand - is there any difference between the Manual B Series and Manual Series screens now? Or are you saying that they have been merged into one SKU?

You
Because you've told me that all the things that seem to differentiate them is now consistent between them.

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
no the difference is we offer more sizes and both case colors for the standard manual series. and also it will not have the slow retract feature

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
that the screen will retract faster over time

You
ok

You
well i do have to say I am disappointed, but it seems that Elite is unable or unwilling to help me here - so I will have to hope I can resolve this on Amazon.

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
we can still provide you with warranty service, but it can only be for the same screen. but if you are trying to get a refund, unfortunately that can only be done from Galactics

You
I purchased a VMAX2 - hoping I have better luck with that one. Are any of the VMAX2 screen specifications for the 120" 16:9 model different than what is currently on the website?

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
no all the specs will be current for the VMAX2 series

You
can you let me know what is different so that I can review my calculations to see if the screen will still work for me?

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
im sorry, but you want to know if the VMAX2 series is different from what other series ?

You
no sorry I want to know if any of the VMAX2 series - model VMAX120XWH2 specifications that I find here: http://www.elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/57#section7 - are different than what the product actually is as of today

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
oh i see

You
similar to how the M120XWH2 specifications on Elite website are not up to date specifications based on actual product being shipped

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
no all these would be the current features this series will have

You
can the VMAX2 be stopped at any time during its decent/

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes it can

You
can it be set to always stop at the same place automatically or will it need to be manually stopped

You
from the remote i mean

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
yes you can set it to stop at any point by setting the limit adjustments on the screen

You
ok and last question - does it come with metal rings on top sides to hang it by?

You
like the M120XWH2 did

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
actually it will not. the top of the end cap will be horizontal so that you can hook something through it

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
you can see on the page of the last link you sent me

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
it will have a hole at the top of the end cap to run a j-hook through

You
i see - i can't tell exactly from the diagram, how far apart are those holes from one another?

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
they are one inch apart

You
no im sorry from one end of the screen to the other

You
how far apart are thy

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
oh i see

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
on moment please

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
that will be 115.6"

You
hmm ok wow - so 6.6" more than the holes i have in the ceiling now for the M120XWH2 :-( - those were 109" apart

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
let me confirm this with my team

You
ok that is only questions i have

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
just to be sure

You
ok

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
one moment please

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
ok i confirmed. the case length will be 117.8" and the distance between the screw holes will be 115.6"

You
ok i will have to just patch up the other holes

You
thats all i need for now

Johnny-Sales&Tech Supt.
ok i wish you luck with your refund. and hope you enjoy your VMAX2 screen

You
thanks - hopefully i will have better luck with it

You
and get refunded


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Looking at elite tab tension screens. There are two different kinds on amazon. Not really sure what the difference is. One says tab tension and the other said cinema tension2. Which one is better?

Both will be suspended from the ceiling with chain or wire. Will suspend in front of my TV so I can still view my TV when not using projector. 

Light controlled room. Ceiling will be black and walls will be gray. Either Sony 40es or BenQ 2150.

Depends how much I decide to spend. And if I can get a good used Sony for a fair price.


----------



## citsur86

Theriddler07sms said:


> Looking at elite tab tension screens. There are two different kinds on amazon. Not really sure what the difference is. One says tab tension and the other said cinema tension2. Which one is better?
> 
> Both will be suspended from the ceiling with chain or wire. Will suspend in front of my TV so I can still view my TV when not using projector.
> 
> Light controlled room. Ceiling will be black and walls will be gray. Either Sony 40es or BenQ 2150.
> 
> Depends how much I decide to spend. And if I can get a good used Sony for a fair price.


Can you link to the two you're looking at? Over the last week, due to the issues I've had, I've become pretty good at tracking down these types of things.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

I'll do that tonight at work. Hard to do in my phone. Plus, I need like 5 more hours of sleep 


Neverending. Guess it isn't that hard. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00M..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=Z0C7TTJBF36NBGF2PABA


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00P6UJ4F6/ref=mp_s_a_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1473688793&sr=8-28&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=elite+screen+100"


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001A7Z75A/ref=mp_s_a_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1473688828&sr=8-30&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=elite+screen+100"&dpPl=1&dpID=41vOEJ9ngqL&ref=plSrch

Guess there is 3 different ones.


----------



## citsur86

Theriddler07sms said:


> I'll do that tonight at work. Hard to do in my phone. Plus, I need like 5 more hours of sleep


Haha - no prob. The more I look, the more it looks like a non tab tensioned screen, regardless of price or promise, is destined to either come with the v waves (like the first manual I bought has), or develop them. What I see as a defect seems to be par for the course I read more and more. What I cannot understand is why ANYONE would keep a screen with this. Everything I watch shows distorted images - whether its any kind of screen pan or anything with boxes (like the scorebox during football), it's noticeable. I tried to cancel my Elite Screen purchase this morning to get a tensioned screen, but it's too late. So, I am going to really hope there is no waves in it - and if there is, likely return it as well and buy a tab tensioned screen.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Linked the amazon screens in my previous post. 

Also, here's the taped difference between 125" and 100" screen from my main viewing position.


----------



## citsur86

Theriddler07sms said:


> I'll do that tonight at work. Hard to do in my phone. Plus, I need like 5 more hours of sleep
> 
> 
> Neverending. Guess it isn't that hard.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00M..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=Z0C7TTJBF36NBGF2PABA
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00P6UJ4F6/ref=mp_s_a_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1473688793&sr=8-28&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=elite+screen+100"
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001A7Z75A/ref=mp_s_a_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1473688828&sr=8-30&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=elite+screen+100"&dpPl=1&dpID=41vOEJ9ngqL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Guess there is 3 different ones.


OK so the first link is the Spectrum series, second link is Saker series, third link is CineTension2 series.

Here is a comparison showing the differences between them all:










Mainly it is the screen material, metal type, and motor type. On the motor end of things, synchronous is smaller, quieter, less powerful. Tubular is stronger, louder, usually faster. I believe synchronous is actually considered the preferable motor. The CineTension2 is an older series screen too.

On amazon, the Spectrum series is the cheapest and has the highest reviews - so my vote would go to that.

Here is a comparison between the different screen materials that these screens have. 










They all have the same 1.1 gain and 160 degree viewing angle. I believe the MaxWhite FG is the best material of these three - found on the Saker Tension series of the three you're looking at. 



Theriddler07sms said:


> Linked the amazon screens in my previous post.
> 
> Also, here's the taped difference between 125" and 100" screen from my main viewing position.


I would definitely go with the 125" screen.

One last thing to keep in mind - any of the stats here are subject to be COMPLETELY WRONG as I found out with the Manual Series screen I ordered. I was told by customer service after I received the screen and it was not to the dimension on their website, that the screen is, in fact, different than what their website says for it, and it simply hasn't been updated on their site yet. So proceed with some level of caution and make sure you can return it if possible and needed.


----------



## TempTag

christoffeldg said:


> Hey guys, I'm interested in getting a cinegrey 3D screen but is it bright enough?


I have a 135" screen with the CinemaGrey 3D material and compared it to their white and CinemaGrey 5D material.

Thoughts:
The 3D is never brighter than their white but with some ambient light the much improved contrast and blacks on the 3D makes the image usable/pleasing versus the white which quickly looks washed out.

In a dark room the white is much brighter though I like the shimmering blacks on the 3D.

I actually like the 5D material slightly more, noticeably brighter, but I notice a slight bit more off axis dimming on the 5D and on a 135" screen you will notice some dimming in the corners with ever material. (Not terrible but it may take some adjustment moving from a white screen or any screen with such a wide viewing angle.)

Colors on the 3D are noticeably warmer than on the 5D. This is more preference Versus plus or minus but is one of the reasons I tend to like the 5D. (Though only the 3D is ISF certified.)

I selected the 3D material as I wanted the Aeon screen - I have a new thread on an issue I have found with the Aeon but it is not related to the 3D material.

If you have purchased the 3D material I am curious to hear your thoughts and which frame you are using with it.


----------



## Ronman79

TempTag said:


> I have a 135" screen with the CinemaGrey 3D material and compared it to their white and CinemaGrey 5D material.
> 
> Thoughts:
> The 3D is never brighter than their white but with some ambient light the much improved contrast and blacks on the 3D makes the image usable/pleasing versus the white which quickly looks washed out.
> 
> In a dark room the white is much brighter though I like the shimmering blacks on the 3D.
> 
> I actually like the 5D material slightly more, noticeably brighter, but I notice a slight bit more off axis dimming on the 5D and on a 135" screen you will notice some dimming in the corners with ever material. (Not terrible but it may take some adjustment moving from a white screen or any screen with such a wide viewing angle.)
> 
> Colors on the 3D are noticeably warmer than on the 5D. This is more preference Versus plus or minus but is one of the reasons I tend to like the 5D. (Though only the 3D is ISF certified.)
> 
> I selected the 3D material as I wanted the Aeon screen - I have a new thread on an issue I have found with the Aeon but it is not related to the 3D material.
> 
> If you have purchased the 3D material I am curious to hear your thoughts and which frame you are using with it.


Just subscribed to this thread, and I'm interested in this material. Our coming home theater room will have recessed lighting throughout that I'll have programmable to dim/switch separately. In other words, I can have some ambient light in the middle or back of the room, but dim near the screen. I'll also be able to fully darken at any time when wanted. 

The edge free Aeon 120" is what I have taped off for ideas. I'm considering the Epson 5040ub or current JVC models. I'm curious as to what type of material I'd be happiest with. Obviously, most critical would be fully darkened with a great 4K Blu-ray. But, I'll have small children up most of the time, game or fight nights, etc, and wonder if the Cinegrey would be optimal. 

Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aberk

Would love to hear feedback from anyone using an Epson 5040ub with acousticpro1080P3 screen as that is my planned combo.


----------



## TempTag

Ronman79 said:


> Just subscribed to this thread, and I'm interested in this material... ...But, I'll have small children up most of the time, game or fight nights, etc, and wonder if the Cinegrey would be optimal.
> 
> Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


I really like the CinemaGrey material. It is a trade off but worthwhile I think for a multi-purpose room. I had a previous theater room that was light controlled with a white screen but found watching in a dark room extreme and fatiguing for things like sports and casual viewing/ conversation. My current room is open plan, half playroom for the kids, and has a large glass sliding door plus transom above in the back.

The cinema grey material allows me to use vertical blinds semi-open (light angled away from the screen) on the glass slider/transom and, similar to your setup, recessed lights in the play area, rope lighting above (hidden behind crown), and wall sconces, for a well lit room with a very usable screen. It is more "big TV" versus "movie theater". I tend to run my Panasonic 8000 full brightness with a lot of ambient light but on eco mode at night.

As far as the Aeon, see my other thread for early feedback on my 135" Aeon. I wanted this frame for edge free use, and would love it if not for issues on the corners. If you plan to use the (somewhat cheap looking) tape you may be able to cover the corners. I want to keep the Aeon but may return it due to the corners. (Per Elite, one of their more traditional frames will not have the corner issues.)


----------



## citsur86

Just finished setting up my new VMAX2 Elite screen. Looks great! Using with an Optoma GT1080 short throw. Projector is about 4 feet from the 120" screen. This is in my living room and pups down in front of my 50" Samsung Plasma. Mostly for night time viewing since I have no light control for daytime.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

citsur86 said:


> Just finished setting up my new VMAX2 Elite screen. Looks great! Using with an Optoma GT1080 short throw. Projector is about 4 feet from the 120" screen. This is in my living room and pups down in front of my 50" Samsung Plasma. Mostly for night time viewing since I have no light control for daytime.
> [/IMG]


I think I have decided to go fixed frame for my needs, but just curious at how much you like the new screen compared to the old one. Notice any issues with it?


----------



## citsur86

Theriddler07sms said:


> I think I have decided to go fixed frame for my needs, but just curious at how much you like the new screen compared to the old one. Notice any issues with it?




Only issue is the slight waves that it has along the bottom and that I can't get the trigger function to work. I used the trigger cat5 they provide and have tried to splice a mono cable to plug into the projector. I ran this wire along with the others when we did that on Saturday. Problem is they the trigger the screen came with has an orange and green wire while the mono audio cord has red, white, and black internal wires. I've tried red to orange and green to black then white and nothing works. Not a super big deal though since I programmed my harmony remote to drop the screen when starting the activity and raise it when turning everything off. Anyways if I was you I would get a fixed screen if you can.


----------



## darkendfocus

I am about to purchase a 120" elite screens spectrum2 with the maxwhitefg 1.1gain screen. I plan to purchase a benq ht2050 as well, this will be my first setupand will be going in a multipurpose room. So i will be using the electric screen to come down aprox 2 feet from my wall directly in front of my tv. this will be in a very small room, 12x15. Vewing distance will be aprox 12 feet from the screen, and the projector will be mounted between 12-13 feet from screen. based on the dimensions of the screen and my wall height 7'2". the viewing area of the screen will start at 15.5 inches. My delima comes from a Fan mounted in the direct path of the projector output. I will have to mount the projector no lower than 12 inches from the ceiling to clear the fan. The screen will be mounted directly in front of a 36" wide window. Will the screen be effected by the window? I plan to use this for after dusk viewing. I have done research on everything i can think of for the past week, but i just want to make sure i have everything covered.


----------



## Ronman79

I've searched online, and tried to search this thread (kinda hard to do with it generalized). I'm trying to find reviews and comparisons of the Cinewhite material. 

My room setup will be a dark, light controlled theater room. For most critical movie viewing, it'll be lights out. With a family, and with fights, sports, etc, there will be some ambient light. I plan to be able to keep that at a minimum, when needed (phillips hue lighting). I plan to buy an Aeon 120" soon, and just want to make sure I'm making the right decision for the $.

Thanks!


----------



## StevenBills

Put up my 110" AT Saker tab tension screen just as a test a few weeks ago. Since this photo, the room has basically been done. Hope to get to hanging to PJ and screen for real tomorrow.

screen test by Steven Bills, on Flickr


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Which is better. Sable Frame 2, EZ Frame, or EZ Frame 2?


----------



## Ronman79

Theriddler07sms said:


> Which is better. Sable Frame 2, EZ Frame, or EZ Frame 2?


Look also at what type material you're going to need. There are different combos available with different frames/material/size, etc...One might have what you need and the others not.


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Ronman79 said:


> Look also at what type material you're going to need. There are different combos available with different frames/material/size, etc...One might have what you need and the others not.


White screen 1.0-1.2 gain will work for me.


----------



## Ronman79

Tell me what you guys think here. From another thread... 

I've been wondering about screen material types, and trying to figure what I should go with. I too am very interested in what seems to be well reviewed and high value materials from Elite Screens. 

My room will be matte blacked out ceiling and walls, with dark carpet and black furniture. However, I'll have family (wife, 4 small children) and friends up for a good bit of games, fights, video gaming, etc. 

I figured a white screen, and when I do have on some lighting, it can be the independently controlled, dimmable, rear recessed lighting (well away from the screen). My most critical viewing will be of batcaved movie nights, but with the other, should I consider the gray screens? 

Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenBills

So I only see one allen screw hole on the left side of my screen, and I see yellow in there. Is this the vertical limit adjust?








[/url]Yellow hole by Steven Bills, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## GatrNol

*Vertical lines/banding - CineWhite ezFrame*

I purchased THIS screen about 7 years ago.

As long as I've had it there are some scenes where there's an obvious vertical banding - roughly uniform with spacing of perhaps every inch or two. It's usually more obvious in white areas or in faces - so it's hard sometimes to "ignore".

It can be seen if one looks for it even with the (5030UB) projector off - at the right angle and in the right lighting. It's patchy, and based on the viewing angle, but can be seen across the entire surface if you move around.

I just snapped this photo, but I'm not sure if you can see it here - unless you know what you're looking for. In this image you might see the lines off from the center - perhaps at he 4 o'clock position.

Any thoughts on this? I'd rather not have this distraction, but am concerned if it's a property of this type of screen...


----------



## GatrNol

GatrNol said:


> I purchased THIS screen about 7 years ago.
> 
> As long as I've had it there are some scenes where there's an obvious vertical banding - roughly uniform with spacing of perhaps every inch or two. It's usually more obvious in white areas or in faces - so it's hard sometimes to "ignore".
> 
> It can be seen if one looks for it even with the (5030UB) projector off - at the right angle and in the right lighting. It's patchy, and based on the viewing angle, but can be seen across the entire surface if you move around.
> 
> I just snapped this photo, but I'm not sure if you can see it here - unless you know what you're looking for. In this image you might see the lines off from the center - perhaps at he 4 o'clock position.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'd rather not have this distraction, but am concerned if it's a property of this type of screen...


So... I attempted to post a link and a photo, but apparently with


----------



## GatrNol

GatrNol said:


> So... I attempted to post a link and a photo, but apparently with


----------



## vantage78

Hi all. I'm interested in the PoleStar eFinity in 138" diagonal 2.35:1.; not a lot of reviews for the eFinity. To be used with a JVC RS600u.

How does vertical half-gain correspond to vertical viewing angle? Per my calculations with a 138" diagonal screen with a 54.1" high viewing area, I'm probably going to achieve a 16.15 degree vertical viewing angle for my first row, 8.52 degrees vertical viewing angle for my back row. The Projector Central ALR shootout (http://www.projectorcentral.com/ambient-light-rejection-screens-2.htm) has the PoleStar with a vertical half-gain of 18 degrees. Am I correct in thinking that my 16.15 degree would be more than sufficient for this screen?


----------



## ndabunka

StevenBills said:


> Put up my 110" AT Saker tab tension screen just as a test a few weeks ago. Since this photo, the room has basically been done. Hope to get to hanging to PJ and screen for real tomorrow.
> 
> screen test by Steven Bills, on Flickr


I am considering the same Saker AT model. Could you share any labeling that may indicate the screen material is the UHD varient? The seller of the screen I am interested in is not savvy on these screens and since I have not previously owned one, I don't know what to tell him to look for. Greatly appreciate if you can help guide


----------



## StevenBills

ndabunka said:


> I am considering the same Saker AT model. Could you share any labeling that may indicate the screen material is the UHD varient? The seller of the screen I am interested in is not savvy on these screens and since I have not previously owned one, I don't know what to tell him to look for. Greatly appreciate if you can help guide


My serial number sticker is located on the right side of the bottom bar at the bottom of the screen. Here's a pic where it says 'UHD'

Serial Number by Steven Bills, on Flickr

SB


----------



## ndabunka

StevenBills said:


> My serial number sticker is located on the right side of the bottom bar at the bottom of the screen. Here's a pic where it says 'UHD'
> SB


U Da Man!
THANK YOU so much!


----------



## Neceo

is there any difference between maxwhite and cinewhite? I am looking for in ceiling recessed and those seem to be the only options.


----------



## humbland

Neceo said:


> is there any difference between maxwhite and cinewhite? I am looking for in ceiling recessed and those seem to be the only options.


In the real world, I'm not sure if it makes much of a a difference.
However, when I was trying to decide, I ordered samples from Elite CS. They cost a few bucks, but it helped us choose the Cinewhite. YRMV.


----------



## Neceo

yea I figured it wouldn't be much difference from what I saw but thought I would ask. I would like Cinegray 3d but my wife is telling me it should be in wall, and they don't have that options, ah well.


----------



## ndabunka

Thanks to StevenBills help I moved forward and picked up the 120" version of his same screen from a liquidator. As I understand it was a BEST BUY "Open Box" item that can still be registered for the 2 year warranty so I will attempt to do that when it gets here. Should be a great screen for my needs regardless of any potential warranty. Now I need to find someone who might want a 20 year old 110" Draper Targa. Perhaps a local charity...LOL


----------



## techjoy

Hi all, 

I have been researching the premium ALR and none-ALR screens from Stewart, SI and others. What would I give up by going with a say an Aeon with CineGray 3D or 5D or the CineWhite material, compared to the Black Diamond, FireHawk, etc.. or one of the premium white 1.0 gain materials from the aforementioned companies? I want to the look of SI's Zero Edge product (essentially the big screen LCD TV look), but the Stewart and SI prices are rather high, especially if you add the LED light kits. What are the pros and cons of going with an Elite Screen? Is the 3-4 fold difference in cost worth it or not in terms of finished product finish, customer service, warranty and general picture quality and performance? You have to give up something at such prices, but what?

Basically, do you get what you pay for with the more expensive screens or are they simply over-priced?

Andres


----------



## humbland

techjoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been researching the premium ALR and none-ALR screens from Stewart, SI and others. What would I give up by going with a say an Aeon with CineGray 3D or 5D or the CineWhite material, compared to the Black Diamond, FireHawk, etc.. or one of the premium white 1.0 gain materials from the aforementioned companies? I want to the look of SI's Zero Edge product (essentially the big screen LCD TV look), but the Stewart and SI prices are rather high, especially if you add the LED light kits. What are the pros and cons of going with an Elite Screen? Is the 3-4 fold difference in cost worth it or not in terms of finished product finish, customer service, warranty and general picture quality and performance? You have to give up something at such prices, but what?
> 
> 
> Basically, do you get what you pay for with the more expensive screens or are they simply over-priced?
> 
> Andres


 I think the answer lies somewhere in the middle ground. We have an both an excellent DaLite electric and an Elite electric. If cost were no object, then I would always go with the best. On the other hand, the Elite build quality, while not as good, is acceptable to me. The money saved can be better invested elsewhere.My $.02.


----------



## Ronman79

TempTag said:


> I really like the CinemaGrey material. It is a trade off but worthwhile I think for a multi-purpose room. I had a previous theater room that was light controlled with a white screen but found watching in a dark room extreme and fatiguing for things like sports and casual viewing/ conversation. My current room is open plan, half playroom for the kids, and has a large glass sliding door plus transom above in the back.
> 
> The cinema grey material allows me to use vertical blinds semi-open (light angled away from the screen) on the glass slider/transom and, similar to your setup, recessed lights in the play area, rope lighting above (hidden behind crown), and wall sconces, for a well lit room with a very usable screen. It is more "big TV" versus "movie theater". I tend to run my Panasonic 8000 full brightness with a lot of ambient light but on eco mode at night.
> 
> As far as the Aeon, see my other thread for early feedback on my 135" Aeon. I wanted this frame for edge free use, and would love it if not for issues on the corners. If you plan to use the (somewhat cheap looking) tape you may be able to cover the corners. I want to keep the Aeon but may return it due to the corners. (Per Elite, one of their more traditional frames will not have the corner issues.)



Sorry I missed this! Thanks so much for the input.


RM


----------



## MJ DOOM

Anybody compared the 3d vs 5d yet?


----------



## ndabunka

I am experiencing a minor issue with the Elite 120" that I picked up from a reseller so I have filed a warranty claim. Hopefully it will be resolved quickly and professionally. I will let this board know about the results.

The look and the AcousticPro material are both very nice so I certainly hope this works out well


----------



## citsur86

ndabunka said:


> I am experiencing a minor issue with the Elite 120" that I picked up from a reseller so I have filed a warranty claim. Hopefully it will be resolved quickly and professionally. I will let this board know about the results.
> 
> 
> 
> The look and the AcousticPro material are both very nice so I certainly hope this works out well




What was the issue? My second 120" Elite screen came and both it and the first had v-wave and other rolls. The first was far worse than the second so I've decided to keep the second. the first was also a manual series and the second is a VMAX2.


----------



## ndabunka

citsur86 said:


> What was the issue? My second 120" Elite screen came and both it and the first had v-wave and other rolls. The first was far worse than the second so I've decided to keep the second. the first was also a manual series and the second is a VMAX2.


This unit doesn't have any issues with the way it hangs or anything like that. My guess would be that this particular screen may have been sitting in someone's inventory for a long time. This should be easily resolved unless there is an issue with the reseller themselves. If that is the case, I will simply return it rather than deal with any complications. I need to let this issue work itself out before airing any specifics on this forum


----------



## ndabunka

*Fixing waves*

Not certain if this is applicable here as the procedures outline in this Draper document show how to remove/eliminate the V or inverted V that many non-tab-tensioned screens suffer from. Sharing here in the event that others may be able to apply these methods to resolve any flatness issues some here may be experiencing.


----------



## Gothamite

Has anyone found a solution to the so called horizontal 'memory lines' during bright scenes? Having it rolled down for days didn't help. 
It really gets you out of the experience when you have some bright scenes in the movie. Basically, films like Lawrence of Arabia are completely unwatchable due to the effect.


----------



## ndabunka

ndabunka said:


> This unit doesn't have any issues with the way it hangs or anything like that. My guess would be that this particular screen may have been sitting in someone's inventory for a long time. This should be easily resolved unless there is an issue with the reseller themselves. If that is the case, I will simply return it rather than deal with any complications. I need to let this issue work itself out before airing any specifics on this forum


Here's the update I promised. I bought from a company that "liquidates" electronics. The seller claimed that he had picked it up from Best Buy & that it had been either an open box or return item. He claimed that since it is "essentially new" it even had a 2 year warranty. He stated that he had hooked it up and FULLY tested it and he would be happy to send me a picture of the serial # so that I could verify it actually was the Acoustically Transparent material as that was probably my largest concern as I had not found ANY motorized AT screens under $1K. 

Naturally, he didn't want to ship it with ANY possiblity of a mis-understanding as shipping was going to cost $150. He sent me pictures showing the projector in a box with the controls still wrapped like new and based on how up-front he was and all his claims of testing that we came to a price, he sent me an invoice, I paid it through paypal & he shipped it out the next day. It wasn't cheap but I was glad to have FINALLY made what I thought was a good decision on a name-brand Acoustically transparent screen with a good reputation or so I had thought...

Unfortunately, his claims could not have been further from the truth. Upon unboxing it I noticed that the power cord had been "severed VERY near the housing". As some of you may be aware, that is a common method manufacturers use to indicate a defective unit that is not to be re-sold for anything other than parts. They figure that if they cut it off close enough to the housing, nobody can then later try to connect it without rebuilding the power cord and few have the technical skill to do so on most electronics. Of course this immediately gave me the sinking feeling that I was going to have to call the seller and ask for a refund. I HATE doing that as I have been burned previously and didn't want to cost this guy his original shipping + potentially return shipping as well. I scrounged around the box and located the rest of the power cord in a bag with the remote. Another sign that whoever had sold it to him had likely gotten a replacement, cut the cord and then simply re-packed it & sold it to this guy.

This seller had CLEARLY lied about testing anything with that power cord. However, it was late at night and I wanted to see if I could fix it and get it running. It was still a good price as long as I could get it to work so I repaired the wiring & hooked it up to the ceiling and proceeded to lower it. It was slow coming down but I had read that others on here also noted that it was fairly slow so no issue until.... it got about 1/2 way lowered and then the bar DROPPED to the top of my 2-foot tall credenza underneath the screen?!? I thought "Oh Sh!t, the motor failed" but it had not. Since it's a tab-tensioned model I thought that perhaps one of the strings had broken but it had not. In fact, at the time it appeared that whoever had rolled it back into the housing had simply folded it back in instead of fully rolling it up. Afterall, the screen was now more or less in place as it had come down about an inch further than the product description's measurements showed. Never-the-less it was in place and I could set the projectors image and such before retiring for the night with plans to watch a cartoon or something fun with my youngest son in the morning. 

It wasn't going to be THAT easy as I was awaken very early in the morning to a loud CRASH. I did not put 2 & 2 together until I walked into the Home Theater to find the images below. Aw CRAP! I guess it wasn't a simple thing & the unit really WAS defective. After inspecting everything I was relieved to learn that there were no tears or rips and even the credenza's glass top had not been cracked. At least there's that.

I proceeded to call the seller, share what I found and informed him I wanted to return it. I have had enough "projects" and didn't feel like tearing the housing apart to find a damaged motor that I would never be able to fix. I explained the cut cord so I KNEW he had not tested it. He argued that either I cut it or that it "must" have been cut during packaging (not unless the packager was also diligent enough to re-pack the power cord into a baggy on the other side of the package). When I asked him how he wanted to handle return shipping he asked me to file a warranty claim. Apparently he has done this kindof thing before and gotten the mfg to cover the replacement. Since he was an electronics company I thought that perhaps he was also an authorized ES dealer & perhaps this was normal. Maybe it really WAS just a mfg defect. I filed the claim with ES and two business days later received an eMail from ES stating that "The seller is not an authorized ES dealer than therefore it was the seller's responsiblity to refund my $'s".

I filed a paypal dispute to start the refund process & informed the seller of the details. He asked why I didn't just "tell them I bought it from Best Buy" like he claimed. I thought about bringing up the entire issue of it being dishonest but instead I simply informed him that I only had HIS receipt so there is no way for me to have sent ES a BB receipt. I could tell he was frustrated but so was I. He said he could refund but wanted me to take the screen off the roller and send "just that" to him & he would refund my $'s once he received it but before I did that he wanted me to see if there was some way I could fix it & he would give me a partial refund. Argh! Just was I had been trying to avoid when I decided not to "build my own" a onth or two earlier!

I could see the writting on the wall (Him claiming I cut the cord, etc) so with few other options, I spent some time with the unit testing the motor which turned out to function correctly so it appeared that just the fabric had become unglued. Perhaps from sitting around his warehouse for a year or two perhaps? Knowning what I now know I suspect that he stored the screen vertically in his warehouse to consume less space or perhaps simply to get it out of the way. I suspect a hot warehouse (South Texas near the mexican boarder) had likely made for a perfect scenario for the adhesive to release. I figured out a way that I could get the roller out of the chassis, re-glue the fabric & re-assemble it all even though that was the LAST thing I wanted to burn time on.

We negotiated about a 50% refund and I worked on it for 2 nights (about 6 hours). Getting that roller out and then back in with a partially unrolled 120" diagonal screen was a B-I-T-C-H but in the end I was successfull in re-building it. I carved up my hands on the metal, bruised a knuckle or two pretty badly as they started to swell. I made CERTAIN that the roller was all the way down when I rebuilt it so that I coudl ensure that there was at LEAST an extra wrap around the roller when fully extended which also helped alleviate the pressure on the new adhesive. 

Long story short.... I got a hell of a deal on a very nice screen and I have the war wounds to proven it. A little blood shed always makes me feel like I truly EARNED this one. We watched Independence Resurgence tonight after all the repairs.

In the end I got a $2K retai screen for less than 1/2 the retail price less the refund means that I was able to get this QUALITY 120" 16:9 Acoustically Transparent screen for under $500. Well, the mental & the physical damage as well as the $s!
:laugh:


----------



## ndabunka

Here is the screen in place after all that effort. Yes, it DOES need to be lowered and I will be picking up those parts from Lowes this afternoon. Apologies for the crappy image due to the poor camera on my company-provided cell phone.


----------



## citsur86

@ndabunka - man I hate hearing stories like this, but glad it all turned out well in the end. There's always someone out there looking to get over on everyone they can unfortunately. Sounds like it was definitely a case of this seller trying to force you into his scheme with getting his money and then having Best Buy refund you. Anyways it looks great! I've been living my setup too!


----------



## swarm87

Got a stupid question, was looking at the ez cinema screen 100" for a possible 1080p projector/uhd TV combo setup but was wondering if there would be any issues with having my center channel speaker behind the screen,is the portion of black fabric acoustically transparent?


----------



## citsur86

swarm87 said:


> Got a stupid question, was looking at the ez cinema screen 100" for a possible 1080p projector/uhd TV combo setup but was wondering if there would be any issues with having my center channel speaker behind the screen,is the portion of black fabric acoustically transparent?




I don't think that's a stupid question. Unfortunately I don't know the answer but I would be interested to hear from someone who does. Or you can go to elite screens website and chat with someone. They can answer that for you.


----------



## sddp

MJ DOOM said:


> Anybody compared the 3d vs 5d yet?






I have, all three, the Cinewhite 1.1, the 3D and 5D samples. 
I had ordered them from Elite and took them to a local Best Buy that had the 6040UB


It was in room with light control but the glass door to the main floor bled in lights.
I tested Transformers 4 in 3D IMAX (brought my own 3d glasses) and Star Wars: TFA


I spent about 2 hours testing them and definitely NOT the 5D. 
It was a toss up A/B'ing the cinewhite and 3D and while the lights were off and some light coming in from the glass door here's what I noticed


The CW was brighter and on some Robot fight scenes it really popped out nicely colorwise.
However over black I could see that it was NOT as black holing the 3D sample.
In every instance, where Transformers in 3D or just regular blu ray or Star Wars, the CW did not have the deep true black as the 3D did. I did notice that the 3D had a nice contrast and colors where more vivid.
I am about to get the Elite Sable 2 135 3D (well %95 set on it unless someone here suggest other wise).


However on the Fence on 135 flat or 135 Curved. I am assuming if I go with their Lunett Curved the Epson would have to be in the dead center on the ceiling?
mine ceiling is 10'


----------



## Ronman79

sddp said:


> I have, all three, the Cinewhite 1.1, the 3D and 5D samples.
> I had ordered them from Elite and took them to a local Best Buy that had the 6040UB
> 
> 
> It was in room with light control but the glass door to the main floor bled in lights.
> I tested Transformers 4 in 3D IMAX (brought my own 3d glasses) and Star Wars: TFA
> 
> 
> I spent about 2 hours testing them and definitely NOT the 5D.
> It was a toss up A/B'ing the cinewhite and 3D and while the lights were off and some light coming in from the glass door here's what I noticed
> 
> 
> The CW was brighter and on some Robot fight scenes it really popped out nicely colorwise.
> However over black I could see that it was NOT as black holing the 3D sample.
> In every instance, where Transformers in 3D or just regular blu ray or Star Wars, the CW did not have the deep true black as the 3D did. I did notice that the 3D had a nice contrast and colors where more vivid.
> I am about to get the Elite Sable 2 135 3D (well %95 set on it unless someone here suggest other wise).
> 
> 
> However on the Fence on 135 flat or 135 Curved. I am assuming if I go with their Lunett Curved the Epson would have to be in the dead center on the ceiling?
> mine ceiling is 10'


Good input. I'm thinking with full light control, the white would be better for me. If that were not the case, 3D might be a good choice. 

Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbland

sddp said:


> I have, all three, the Cinewhite 1.1, the 3D and 5D samples.
> I had ordered them from Elite and took them to a local Best Buy that had the 6040UB
> 
> 
> It was in room with light control but the glass door to the main floor bled in lights.
> I tested Transformers 4 in 3D IMAX (brought my own 3d glasses) and Star Wars: TFA
> 
> 
> I spent about 2 hours testing them and definitely NOT the 5D.
> It was a toss up A/B'ing the cinewhite and 3D and while the lights were off and some light coming in from the glass door here's what I noticed
> 
> 
> The CW was brighter and on some Robot fight scenes it really popped out nicely colorwise.
> However over black I could see that it was NOT as black holing the 3D sample.
> In every instance, where Transformers in 3D or just regular blu ray or Star Wars, the CW did not have the deep true black as the 3D did. I did notice that the 3D had a nice contrast and colors where more vivid.
> I am about to get the Elite Sable 2 135 3D (well %95 set on it unless someone here suggest other wise).
> 
> 
> However on the Fence on 135 flat or 135 Curved. I am assuming if I go with their Lunett Curved the Epson would have to be in the dead center on the ceiling?
> mine ceiling is 10'


I'll play DA and argue that the CW is tried and tested. It was well reviewed across the board against other manufacture's offerings. We chose it over several samples from Elite and DaLite.
For lack of a better word, it is "neutral". 
Like you, I found that there were way more similarities than differences. In the end I went with the "established" product. So far, so good. My $.02.


----------



## nixul

Hi there,

I am ordering a BENQ HT2050 projector. My room is 13'10"X17'5". The projecting distance is about 15". At daytime, the room is not totally dark due to an open door (no direct sun light). It is fairly dark coz difficult to read a book. The projector is for movie only.

I am thinking a Sable Frame B2 Series, 135-inch elite screen. Any comments or other suggestions.? Thanks.


----------



## busybe

Has anyone compared Elite's acousticpro1080p3 to Silverticket's acoustic pro (WAB) screen?

Currently, I have silver ticket's AT screen and not happy with it (moire effect). Although ST has been excellent in customer support (they are sending me custom cut screen) to see if it works. If it does not, I wanted to try Elite's AT screen.

If anyone has done comparison on these two screens, kindly let me know

Thank you


----------



## mwaarna

Aberk said:


> Would love to hear feedback from anyone using an Epson 5040ub with acousticpro1080P3 screen as that is my planned combo.


I am looking at Elite screens as well that is acoustic. I am looking at the Acoustic Pro UHD 4k screen. Any feedback on epson 5040 and elite screens appreciated.

Also once you decide on a screen, please share feedback with how it matches up with the 5040.


----------



## Mark_Likes_Games

*Horizontal lines*



Gothamite said:


> Has anyone found a solution to the so called horizontal 'memory lines' during bright scenes? Having it rolled down for days didn't help.
> It really gets you out of the experience when you have some bright scenes in the movie. Basically, films like Lawrence of Arabia are completely unwatchable due to the effect.


I just went from a home made board type screen to a 106" Elite manual series M106UWH. I noticed this as well... They don't seem to go away even after having the screen down (deployed) for over a day. This plus some persistent waves make me miss my smaller home made screen sometimes...


----------



## brad1138

Just got and installed my Elite Screens Electric125HT. I remember reading somewhere that you should leave it down for a few days after installing it, is that correct? Also, I know I read before how the tension lines are not very taught, it looks like there is a hex-key adjustment in the bottom bar to tighten it, but it isn't talked about in the manual that I found.

Thanks


----------



## corekneelius

Does anyone have experience or heard of anyone using the Vmax Tab-Tension Dual Series? Moving in a few months and looking at this screen paired with a JVC PJ with the motorized lens/lens memory for shifting between 2.35:1 and 16:9 content. Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/vmax-dual-tension.aspx

Im most curious about focusing the image since one screen is "behind" the other by "12 mm" according to the manufacturers website anyways. I want the motorized screen in order to use a flat panel tv positioned behind where the screens would drop for gaming and/or music listening, etc. 

Any thoughts? I'm also eyeing the Aeon series with the "cinegray 3D" material (Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/aeon.aspx) so I could have some lights on for watching sports, etc, but I really want to have a flat panel in the room as well for gaming/non PJ use. Any input here is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## mwaarna

*Anyone know the difference between SKT120UH-E20-AUHD and SKT120UH-E10-AUHD*

so I have been looking into a acoustic electric screen and for the price range I want the Elite Screens seem like a good option..

I had originally book marked the following Amazon Elite Screen(goes for 1,111)
Elite Screens Saker Tab-Tension AUHD, 120" 16:9, Sound Transparent Tensioned Projector Screen, SKT120UH-E10-AUHD


But this week a new model appeared on amazon, that is (999.99), that appears to be identical:
Elite Screens Saker Tab-Tension AUHD, 120" 16:9, Sound Transparent Tensioned Projector Screen, SKT120UH-E20-AUHD

Any one know what the difference between the two models is and any one care to share experience with this screen?

Looking on Elite Screens website, it looks like the difference is the black drop down from 10 to 20":
http://www.elitescreens.com/images/download/material/PB16_SakerTension.pdf

Also I got a sample from Elite Screen of the Acoustic Pro UHD material and it seems quite nice. 
I compared it to a 3k + Da-Lite screen and could barely tell the difference.


----------



## Ronman79

corekneelius said:


> Does anyone have experience or heard of anyone using the Vmax Tab-Tension Dual Series? Moving in a few months and looking at this screen paired with a JVC PJ with the motorized lens/lens memory for shifting between 2.35:1 and 16:9 content. Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/vmax-dual-tension.aspx
> 
> Im most curious about focusing the image since one screen is "behind" the other by "12 mm" according to the manufacturers website anyways. I want the motorized screen in order to use a flat panel tv positioned behind where the screens would drop for gaming and/or music listening, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm also eyeing the Aeon series with the "cinegray 3D" material (Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/aeon.aspx) so I could have some lights on for watching sports, etc, but I really want to have a flat panel in the room as well for gaming/non PJ use. Any input here is appreciated, thanks in advance.


I'm also thinking about edge free Aeon. Was torn between JVC current models and Epson 5040ub/6040ub. The Epson models do gaming really well, with relatively short input lag times, the JVCs, not so much. so I was leaning very much so toward Epson. An inside source recently told me that if gaming was a concern for me, and I was considering JVCs, that I might want to wait till after the first of the year....not official yet... 

Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluer101

corekneelius said:


> Does anyone have experience or heard of anyone using the Vmax Tab-Tension Dual Series? Moving in a few months and looking at this screen paired with a JVC PJ with the motorized lens/lens memory for shifting between 2.35:1 and 16:9 content. Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/vmax-dual-tension.aspx
> 
> Im most curious about focusing the image since one screen is "behind" the other by "12 mm" according to the manufacturers website anyways. I want the motorized screen in order to use a flat panel tv positioned behind where the screens would drop for gaming and/or music listening, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm also eyeing the Aeon series with the "cinegray 3D" material (Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/aeon.aspx) so I could have some lights on for watching sports, etc, but I really want to have a flat panel in the room as well for gaming/non PJ use. Any input here is appreciated, thanks in advance.


That screen will not be useful for your lens memory. That dual screen uses CIW vs CIH. 

You would be better with a 2:35 screen so you can use the lens memory for CIH.


----------



## corekneelius

Ronman79 said:


> I'm also thinking about edge free Aeon. Was torn between JVC current models and Epson 5040ub/6040ub. The Epson models do gaming really well, with relatively short input lag times, the JVCs, not so much. so I was leaning very much so toward Epson. An inside source recently told me that if gaming was a concern for me, and I was considering JVCs, that I might want to wait till after the first of the year....not official yet...
> 
> Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk





bluer101 said:


> That screen will not be useful for your lens memory. That dual screen uses CIW vs CIH.
> 
> You would be better with a 2:35 screen so you can use the lens memory for CIH.


Thanks yall, I will keep evaluating my screen options and fortunately I will not be moving to the new place until late march or april, so I am not in a big rush. Trying to evaluate all options here. 

How are the blacks on the epsons vs the JVC's? The epson is quite a bit less expensive IIRC as well, right?

When going 2:35, will it look goofy with 16:9 without masking? Is it possible to get a reliable, durable, masking set up for


----------



## bluer101

corekneelius said:


> Thanks yall, I will keep evaluating my screen options and fortunately I will not be moving to the new place until late march or april, so I am not in a big rush. Trying to evaluate all options here.
> 
> How are the blacks on the epsons vs the JVC's? The epson is quite a bit less expensive IIRC as well, right?
> 
> When going 2:35, will it look goofy with 16:9 without masking? Is it possible to get a reliable, durable, masking set up for


----------



## humbland

corekneelius said:


> Does anyone have experience or heard of anyone using the Vmax Tab-Tension Dual Series? Moving in a few months and looking at this screen paired with a JVC PJ with the motorized lens/lens memory for shifting between 2.35:1 and 16:9 content. Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/vmax-dual-tension.aspx
> 
> Im most curious about focusing the image since one screen is "behind" the other by "12 mm" according to the manufacturers website anyways. I want the motorized screen in order to use a flat panel tv positioned behind where the screens would drop for gaming and/or music listening, etc.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm also eyeing the Aeon series with the "cinegray 3D" material (Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/aeon.aspx) so I could have some lights on for watching sports, etc, but I really want to have a flat panel in the room as well for gaming/non PJ use. Any input here is appreciated, thanks in advance.


I can answer one of your questions. We already had a 16x9 DaLite Electric drop screen.
For movies, we wanted a dedicated 2.35:1. So we added an Elite CineTension2 2:35 electric drop screen right behind it. When both are deployed, the two screens are separated by about 6". The lens memory on our projector (Sharp Z30K) will shift the image to fit each screen. The _focus however, does not need changing_. It stays sharp within this range, when viewed from our 15 ft seating distance. 12mm is not a lot of separation. You should be fine. However, one of the tweaks in the motorized lens memory (at least on the Sharp) is focus...


----------



## brad1138

I read somewhere that if there was a problem with the screen under warranty, you provide proof you destroyed the one you have and they send you a new one. Is that correct? I want to shorten the power cord on mine, if they never take them back for service, then it won't make a difference and/or void the warranty.

EDIT: From Elite Screens tech support and their FAQ, it will not void warranty to cut power cord.


----------



## budeliao

bluer101 said:


> That screen will not be useful for your lens memory. That dual screen uses CIW vs CIH.
> 
> You would be better with a 2:35 screen so you can use the lens memory for CIH.


Elite list image dimensions as 43" x 101" for 2.35 and 43" x 74.6" for 16:9. Isn't that CIH?

Thanks


----------



## brad1138

I have an 125" Tab tensions Elite Screen "Electric125HT" that is defective. I bought it through Amazon, w/Prime. Amazon says it will need to be sent back, Does anyone know how sending it back is handled? 

I know I read in a forum somewhere that Elite Screens has you cut a 3 ft piece out of the center of the screen and send the piece back, along with pictures, but I can't find that post again. That makes sense, with what it would cost to ship it back, and not being repairable, it would be cheaper to just send a new one...

Anyway, anyone ever got one replaced under warranty?


----------



## Marc Alexander

corekneelius said:


> Does anyone have experience or heard of anyone using the Vmax Tab-Tension Dual Series? Moving in a few months and looking at this screen paired with a JVC PJ with the motorized lens/lens memory for shifting between 2.35:1 and 16:9 content. Link here: http://shop.elitescreens.com/vmax-dual-tension.aspx





bluer101 said:


> That screen will not be useful for your lens memory. That dual screen uses CIW vs CIH.





budeliao said:


> Elite list image dimensions as 43" x 101" for 2.35 and 43" x 74.6" for 16:9. Isn't that CIH?


The Tab-Tensioned Dual Vmax are CIH, the non-tabbed are CIW.

Forum member @Peterc613 has been of great help to me in many areas. He owns the previous version of these screens, the Elite DTE97C78H Dual Osprey Screen. He sent me this link to a review:

http://hometheaterreview.com/elite-screens-osprey-tension-dual-series-screen-reviewed/









My wife and I decided not to go projection (Epson 5040) at this time and went with the LG 65" OLED. While I wish the screen was 75" or larger, we preferred to contrast and detail of the OLED over projection. If we add projection in the future (laser light source?), it may be the tab-tensioned Vmax Dual with the OLED behind.


----------



## Daffypuck

I need some help yall. Im upgrading my projector and screen. For now, an Elite screen is what I want to go with but I cant find any 135" 2.35:1 screens anywhere. They are out of stock. Also, after briefly reading through this thread, and from some experience with larger screens, which model should I get to avoid screen ripple? When I receive my new one, what is the accepted tolerance of waves and ripples and whatnot?


----------



## citsur86

Daffypuck said:


> I need some help yall. Im upgrading my projector and screen. For now, an Elite screen is what I want to go with but I cant find any 135" 2.35:1 screens anywhere. They are out of stock. Also, after briefly reading through this thread, and from some experience with larger screens, which model should I get to avoid screen ripple? When I receive my new one, what is the accepted tolerance of waves and ripples and whatnot?




I have a VMAX2 Electric 120" 16:9. It has some ripples and I was pretty bummed when I first hung it. It they've all but flattened out and while using the screen with the projector are almost not noticeable at all. Occasionally when there horizontal pans I can see waves from the ripples but it's not often and I've learned to get past it. If you have the cash, go for a tensioned screen to avoid ripples. If you don't need it retractable, go with a fixed screen for even less ripple worry.


----------



## Robert Lanier

*Difference in Elite Screens Product Lines*

I just purchaded a Benq 3050 for my living room home theater. I'm looking for a 16:9 135 inch motorized screen and have been looking at Elite screens. What is the difference between their different product lines? My room is 24 x 19. There are windows but most of the light is controlled with the blinds. The projector is mostly used at night anyway. Any suggestions from Elite?


----------



## Theriddler07sms

Well I bought a big chunk of cinegray to see what it looks like on my wall. I have a light controlled room and thought I knew I wanted white (dont ask why i ordered gray). Anyway, I am glad I did. I can leave all my lights on and still see the screen perfectly. I can now play games with the lights on and watch football with lights on and not have any washout. I have a sony VPL HW40es by the way.

My question is, will I gain much by going to cinegray 3d when I watch movies with the lights off?


----------



## EvilElder

Robert Lanier said:


> I just purchaded a Benq 3050 for my living room home theater. I'm looking for a 16:9 135 inch motorized screen and have been looking at Elite screens. What is the difference between their different product lines? My room is 24 x 19. There are windows but most of the light is controlled with the blinds. The projector is mostly used at night anyway. Any suggestions from Elite?


Generally it's a difference in screen material, build quality, drops and features. The spectrum line being the most basic and entry level often doesn't include things like a RF/IR or trigger remote. 

I was looking at their 125" spectrum tab tensioned that's a couple hundred cheaper than the 120" saker tab tensioned. The spectrum (among other differences) has no remote option which must be purchased separately for around $250.


----------



## Robert Lanier

EvilElder said:


> Generally it's a difference in screen material, build quality, drops and features. The spectrum line being the most basic and entry level often doesn't include things like a RF/IR or trigger remote.
> 
> I was looking at their 125" spectrum tab tensioned that's a couple hundred cheaper than the 120" saker tab tensioned. The spectrum (among other differences) has no remote option which must be purchased separately for around $250.


Thanks for the response. They didn't offer the Spectrum line in a 135 inch screen. I think I'm going to go with the Starling Tab Tension 2 with 6 inch drop.


----------



## EvilElder

Robert Lanier said:


> Thanks for the response. They didn't offer the Spectrum line in a 135 inch screen. I think I'm going to go with the Starling Tab Tension 2 with 6 inch drop.


Have you looked at the Saker line? It also comes in a 135", tensioned with a 6" drop and retains the wireless trigger option that's left out on the Starlings for some reason. Little bit cheaper too if you can handle the slower synchronous motor used in the Sakers. 

Both are available on Amazon from Elite with free shipping. 

I ordered mine that way because Amazons delivery date options were nearing the end of January - Elite seems to ship faster so I should have mine sometime this week.


----------



## unknownbeef

Regarding the Saker tab-tension vs the Spectrum tab-tension, I noticed the Saker uses Maxwhite FG where the Spectrum uses Maxwhite. Does the Fiberglass backing just further improve the flatness like the tab-tensioning does? I am trying to decide between the two and don't really need the remotes that come with the saker, and saving $200+ would be really nice.


----------



## Robert Lanier

EvilElder said:


> Have you looked at the Saker line? It also comes in a 135", tensioned with a 6" drop and retains the wireless trigger option that's left out on the Starlings for some reason. Little bit cheaper too if you can handle the slower synchronous motor used in the Sakers.
> 
> Both are available on Amazon from Elite with free shipping.
> 
> I ordered mine that way because Amazons delivery date options were nearing the end of January - Elite seems to ship faster so I should have mine sometime this week.


Thanks. I already had ordered the Starling when I read this. The specs between the two seem pretty close. Amazon had it in stock. I can't wait!


----------



## Daffypuck

Hey all, Im in the market for a new screen and I cant seem to find any Elite Scope screens available. Where can I find a manual scope screen in the 125"-131" H size? Everywhere I look they seem to be discontinued or no longer available.


----------



## laugsbach

Daffypuck said:


> Hey all, Im in the market for a new screen and I cant seem to find any Elite Scope screens available. Where can I find a manual scope screen in the 125"-131" H size? Everywhere I look they seem to be discontinued or no longer available.


I just put my two year old screen up for sale...

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/252-f...te-sable-4k-screen-material.html#post49593177


----------



## EvilElder

Robert Lanier said:


> Thanks. I already had ordered the Starling when I read this. The specs between the two seem pretty close. Amazon had it in stock. I can't wait!


I'm sure you'll enjoy it just the same. I picked mine up Weds from Pilot Freight in St Louis - figured the 2hr drive was worth not waiting several days for delivery. Loving it already and haven't yet mounted the PJ. 

Do yourself a favor and chuck the screws they include for mounting. They snapped right at the threads on me while I was screwing them into the ceiling - was nearly a disaster. 

They're the crappiest screws I've ever seen. You'd think when you're spending nearly a grand that they could include some decent hardware but I guess not. I picked up some grade 8s and got mine mounted finally - the roof will come down before those break.


----------



## shin_iori

hi

i have received my AEON EDGE FREE in 110 inch.

very good


----------



## bluer101

shin_iori said:


> hi
> 
> i have received my AEON EDGE FREE in 110 inch.
> 
> very good



Do you have other pictures of your room with measurements?

Looks like a nice small space.


----------



## mylan

shin_iori said:


> hi
> 
> i have received my AEON EDGE FREE in 110 inch.
> 
> very good


I have been considering this screen whenever I (finally) get my projector. Be sure to post pics of the projected image. Looks great!


----------



## Ronman79

shin_iori said:


> hi
> 
> i have received my AEON EDGE FREE in 110 inch.
> 
> very good


I'm seriously thinking I've decided on an Aeon. That looks great! 

Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskycool

Hi guys, I'm about to buy a ES CineCrey Screen 3D (1.2 Gain) @120inches and I wonder if its worth to pay the ~80-90€ premium for the Edge-Free design.
My backwall is black/grey, so I probably don't need the contrast frame. Is the assembly as easy as it is for the framed version?










regards


----------



## Daffypuck

Just need a quick opinion on the screen Ive decided to purchase. Ive been looking for a 2.35:1 screen, but just cant seem to find one anywhere. So Ive decided to go with a 135" Elite 16:9 screen. I currently have a 106" 16:9 Focupix electric screen. I know, its a cheapo, but since Ive never seen any other screen, I dont know how bad or good it is. Its all Ive ever known. I got a new projector and want a bigger screen. Watching a 99" scope movie from 10'9" is just not big enough for me. The biggest I can go is a 128" screen. This new screen is just a temporary fix until I get my dedicated theatre room finished. Since I cant find a scope screen, Ill just get a 16:9. The model Ive settled on is the M135UWH2. Just curious if that will fill my needs for now. From what Ive read, it should be equal to, if not better than my current screen. I just want bigger for the time being. When I finish my death theatre, Ill then put a bit more money into a better screen. Thanks all.


----------



## dholmes54

I've got a elite cine white 120in 16x9 screen I bought in 2008 and never washed it just feather dusted it,I was afraid if I did it would leave streaks on the screen,if I do wash it what kind of solution should I use,there's never been any smoke or anything like that in the room.


----------



## EvilElder

dholmes54 said:


> I've got a elite cine white 120in 16x9 screen I bought in 2008 and never washed it just feather dusted it,I was afraid if I did it would leave streaks on the screen,if I do wash it what kind of solution should I use,there's never been any smoke or anything like that in the room.


Why would you want to wash it? Spots can be gently removed with a little bit of mild detergent and water. Beyond that there should be no need in a smoke free home. A vertical surface doesn't collect much dust which you're already taking care of with a feather duster. 

I don't think they're meant to get wet aside from damp spot cleaning.


----------



## Robert Lanier

I finally put up my Starling Tab Tension 2 screen. It looks great but I have to admit, I'm a little scared about the hooks that I used. They say they are rated for 45 pounds each. Swag hooks with toggles. I put a piece of wood to bridge the gap between studs for extra strength. Its sturdy where it meets the ceiling but the hooks themselves look suspect to me. I'm worried that the portion of the hook that holds the carabiner will snap. Does anyone have any experience with these...good or bad?


----------



## bluer101

Robert Lanier said:


> I finally put up my Starling Tab Tension 2 screen. It looks great but I have to admit, I'm a little scared about the hooks that I used. They say they are rated for 45 pounds each. Swag hooks with toggles. I put a piece of wood to bridge the gap between studs for extra strength. Its sturdy where it meets the ceiling but the hooks themselves look suspect to me. I'm worried that the portion of the hook that holds the carabiner will snap. Does anyone have any experience with these...good or bad?


That should be fine as you have 4 toggles but those hooks are not great IMO. I would get some other screw in hooks.


----------



## Ronman79

Who knows anything about Elite Prime Vision (their uplevel, custom install division)? I'm thinking I'm about to purchase an EPV Peregrine ISF Efinity... I heard that it's from the same sourcing as Screen Innovations. If that's the case, even though more expensive, still a great value! 

Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## byeh05

Hi Fuzz. Saw your screen and I'm considering the same model with a Sony 40es or 45es PJ. Have you had any issues with moire, lack of gain, screen flatness, or acoustic transparency? Thanks!


----------



## humbland

Robert Lanier said:


> I finally put up my Starling Tab Tension 2 screen. It looks great but I have to admit, I'm a little scared about the hooks that I used. They say they are rated for 45 pounds each. Swag hooks with toggles. I put a piece of wood to bridge the gap between studs for extra strength. Its sturdy where it meets the ceiling but the hooks themselves look suspect to me. I'm worried that the portion of the hook that holds the carabiner will snap. Does anyone have any experience with these...good or bad?


We did something similar to hang our screen. Our attachment location was between studs. So, we screwed a screw eye directly into each stud. Then we ran a short length of strong chain between the screw eyes. On one side of the screen, one end of the chain was anchored with a turnbuckle. We then hung the screen from the stretched chain using carabiners to at the attachment points. This design is simple, strong, looks cool and has the advantage of precise adjustment. You can eyeball the general screen location, then attach it to the chain lengths. By turning the turnbuckle on one end, you can get it precisely dialed in right to left. We set a spirit level on the screen case to insure everything ended up "true".
BTW, hardware is cheap. I would go with stronger screw hooks in your set up. Why take a chance? 
If the visual "look" bothers you, then white spray paint is your friend...My $.02.


----------



## EvilElder

Robert Lanier said:


> I finally put up my Starling Tab Tension 2 screen. It looks great but I have to admit, I'm a little scared about the hooks that I used. They say they are rated for 45 pounds each. Swag hooks with toggles. I put a piece of wood to bridge the gap between studs for extra strength. Its sturdy where it meets the ceiling but the hooks themselves look suspect to me. I'm worried that the portion of the hook that holds the carabiner will snap. Does anyone have any experience with these...good or bad?



I'd definitely get some better ceiling hooks - preferably something that goes through the wood and into the ceiling itself. The natural wood boards may slowly bow from the weight. 

I'd also move the hooks a little closer together to remove the angle on the left and right sides so the weight is pulling straight down. The brackets on the screen should be able to slide inwards giving you some side to side adjustment as a bonus. 

Do you have attic access by chance?

Ps. Hope you don't use that fireplace. Heat will kill TVs.


----------



## Robert Lanier

EvilElder said:


> I'd definitely get some better ceiling hooks - preferably something that goes through the wood and into the ceiling itself. The natural wood boards may slowly bow from the weight.
> 
> I'd also move the hooks a little closer together to remove the angle on the left and right sides so the weight is pulling straight down. The brackets on the screen should be able to slide inwards giving you some side to side adjustment as a bonus.
> 
> Do you have attic access by chance?
> 
> Ps. Hope you don't use that fireplace. Heat will kill TVs.


Thanks. To be honest, I made a mistake when prepping for the installation. I thought the location for the brackets were fixed so I went with this setup. I already had the boards in place when I realized that I could slide the brackets anywhere. Haha! I'm already looking for some eyebolts to screw into the ceiling joists closer inward. 

We haven't used the fireplace yet. If anything, I'll convert it to an insert that blows the heat towards to center of the room.


----------



## EvilElder

Robert Lanier said:


> Thanks. To be honest, I made a mistake when prepping for the installation. I thought the location for the brackets were fixed so I went with this setup. I already had the boards in place when I realized that I could slide the brackets anywhere. Haha! I'm already looking for some eyebolts to screw into the ceiling joists closer inward.
> 
> We haven't used the fireplace yet. If anything, I'll convert it to an insert that blows the heat towards to center of the room.


Heck I didn't even think about just sliding them over to align with the joists and ditching the boards. 

My Saker Tab Tensioned didn't want to cooperate either during install which is flush mounted. Talk about a pain in the butt. Luckily I have attic access and was able to add 2x4s for mounting it since the joists run parallel.


----------



## JayNYC

Hi. For an electric screen usecase, the Cinegray 5D comes with Starling Tab Tension 2, and only a black case. I called Elite today and they confirmed the case is only available in black. Does anyone know if it's possible to paint it white? I am of the opinion white will look 'more seamless' when mounted to a white ceiling.


----------



## citsur86

I've had my VMAX2 non-tensioned electric screen for about 5 months now and still happy with it. Fingers crossed it lasts a lot longer!


----------



## budeliao

Just wanted to note a had a very good customer service experience with Elite. My 125" Spectrum Tab-tension was a little more "wavy" than I expected. Submitted request for RMA with pictures, 2 hours later RMA was issued and a week later I have a replaced, much better looking screen. They even hung 2 or 3 at their office and picked the best before shipping it.

Overall, very pleased.


----------



## humbland

budeliao said:


> Just wanted to note a had a very good customer service experience with Elite. My 125" Spectrum Tab-tension was a little more "wavy" than I expected. Submitted request for RMA with pictures, 2 hours later RMA was issued and a week later I have a replaced, much better looking screen. They even hung 2 or 3 at their office and picked the best before shipping it.
> 
> Overall, very pleased.


+1 on the Elite CS response. We had a wave problem with our tab-tension screen. They bent over backwards to resolve it. Bottom line is that they stand behind their product and want you to be happy with it. 
FWIW, it's easy to get anal about waves. You would figure that tab-tension would mean _wave free_. From my experience, there are often a few waves. The question is, can you see them with a projected image? In our case, 95% of the time, the waves are invisible.


----------



## dazz87

Any suggestions for fixing a curled edges on my Elite screen? Had it for about two years now and 3 months ago I noticed the edges were curling in a bit.


----------



## TheGizzard

I am looking for an AT screen. I see some options. It seems that the price goes up a lot if a tension system is added. 

Does anyone have the Elite Screens Spectrum AcousticPro (Electric125H-AUHD)? The one I am looking at does not have a tension system and I am looking for feedback on how well it performs. Any wrinkles or waves?


----------



## [email protected]

budeliao said:


> Just wanted to note a had a very good customer service experience with Elite. My 125" Spectrum Tab-tension was a little more "wavy" than I expected. Submitted request for RMA with pictures, 2 hours later RMA was issued and a week later I have a replaced, much better looking screen. They even hung 2 or 3 at their office and picked the best before shipping it.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, very pleased.




Hey all. Going to be making a claim to Elite for my 125" Cinetension 2.35 I bought in 2016 from Amazon. As time has gone on the waves have gotten worse. When down I can start at gen center of the bottom bar and pull the material outward to each edge and it seems to remove them until its extended the next time and they're back. If there is a way to hold the material out like that (glue etc) then it would be fine but I'm not inclined to screw with it. This being said those who have had good results as this member has, who have you called and what information did you need to have in hand to make the claim? Any tricks to getting this good service? Sounds much much better than it was two years ago. Was nonexistent then. Did you have to ship back the old one? I still have the box and it's pretty darn big. 


Thanks all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGizzard

Maybe I can ask a more generic question. Is a tension screen required? If I had to choose between an AT screen and a screen with tension is there a consensus on which is better?


----------



## budeliao

[email protected] said:


> Hey all. Going to be making a claim to Elite for my 125" Cinetension 2.35 I bought in 2016 from Amazon. As time has gone on the waves have gotten worse. When down I can start at gen center of the bottom bar and pull the material outward to each edge and it seems to remove them until its extended the next time and they're back. If there is a way to hold the material out like that (glue etc) then it would be fine but I'm not inclined to screw with it. This being said those who have had good results as this member has, who have you called and what information did you need to have in hand to make the claim? Any tricks to getting this good service? Sounds much much better than it was two years ago. Was nonexistent then. Did you have to ship back the old one? I still have the box and it's pretty darn big.
> 
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used the support link on their website. Submitted info, pictures, and 3 hours later I had an email response followed by an RMA#. New screen was delivered about a week later.


----------



## [email protected]

budeliao said:


> I just used the support link on their website. Submitted info, pictures, and 3 hours later I had an email response followed by an RMA#. New screen was delivered about a week later.




Thanks. Did you send back the first one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budeliao

[email protected] said:


> Thanks. Did you send back the first one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, packed it up in box that replacement came in and Elite sent a shipping company to pick it up.


----------



## eljefeguero

Oh my lord!? I have been through all 77 pages of this topic , and i still cant make a decision. I have a budget around $1200 for a 120" screen, white material, and cannot decide between Cinetension2, Starling Tab Tension 2, and Saker Tab Tensioned? Screen will be mounted in a semi light controlled room, and mounted in front of a large bay window, so a black backing is a must. I will be projecting with a Benq w1070 from approx 13', and seating is at 12'. I currently have a Favi 120" manual pull down which has been great but finally feel the need for tab tensioned to eliminate the waves and electric just for the ooh ahh factor and make it easier for the kids.(They climb the window and grab the handle to get it down now, fun to watch but scares me every time.) All are close in price with the saker being the cheapest by $200. From the whole thread it seems to me some have very good luck and love their screen and others have problems. It seems though that more recently Elite's customer service has been stepping up when problems appear. I am leaning very heavily towards the Starling tab tension 2 because it seems to be the heavier built and I love the bracket mount. If anybody can shed some light why this is a good or bad choice I am all ears. Thank you so much for all the information thus far and any wisdom to come.

Troy


----------



## [email protected]

I use my CInetension in front of a window with powered blackout shades that come down when the screen does. The black backing itself though blocks any rear light. I have an ALR behind the Cinetension for ambient light viewing. I wish they would find a way to ship a screen without waves. My first one from Amazon went back as it was destroyed in transit. This is my second and due to increasingly worsening waves I'll probably be looking to number 3 soon. Other than that you can't beat the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljefeguero

M88, thank you so much for your reply, i am curious to what is causing your wavy issue, screen material? How long have you been using the screen? It seems unlikely with the tension that it would develop waves like that. Has Elite been accommodating with the replacement, i think that is the most important question. (Sorry for all the questions.) I have seen a couple of people in this thread which own the Starling tab tension 2 i am looking to purchase, but they have only commented on the Cinegrey 5D material they have purchased and not the mechanics of the screen. Hoping for some more insight before i make the purchase. Interested to hear how long it has taken for your screen to develop the worsening waves though....


----------



## eljefeguero

I am now considering a Cinetension B, with CineWhite UHD material, does anybody here have any info or experience with this model? Thank you!


----------



## Robert Lanier

eljefeguero said:


> Oh my lord!? I have been through all 77 pages of this topic , and i still cant make a decision. I have a budget around $1200 for a 120" screen, white material, and cannot decide between Cinetension2, Starling Tab Tension 2, and Saker Tab Tensioned? Screen will be mounted in a semi light controlled room, and mounted in front of a large bay window, so a black backing is a must. I will be projecting with a Benq w1070 from approx 13', and seating is at 12'. I currently have a Favi 120" manual pull down which has been great but finally feel the need for tab tensioned to eliminate the waves and electric just for the ooh ahh factor and make it easier for the kids.(They climb the window and grab the handle to get it down now, fun to watch but scares me every time.) All are close in price with the saker being the cheapest by $200. From the whole thread it seems to me some have very good luck and love their screen and others have problems. It seems though that more recently Elite's customer service has been stepping up when problems appear. I am leaning very heavily towards the Starling tab tension 2 because it seems to be the heavier built and I love the bracket mount. If anybody can shed some light why this is a good or bad choice I am all ears. Thank you so much for all the information thus far and any wisdom to come.
> 
> Troy


I have the Starling Tab Tension 2 and I love it! It's my first screen so I don't have any experience with any others. My only complaint is that my Harmony universal remote doesnt have the controls for it in their database so I wasnt able to include it's functions. Having one more remote is a small price to pay for a great screen.


----------



## clhug

Does anyone have a Starling Tab Tension 2 and know how to adjust the down stop position? I've searched and found the info on other models of Elite screens, but can't find for this one. I even emailed their tech support and they sent me the instructions for original Starling, but that's different than the Starling 2.

I see the adjustment "screws", but I don't know which one controls the up-stop, and which one controls the down-stop, and which direction to rotate to adjust the direction I want. (I want to reduce the drop by about 6 inches.)

Thank you!


----------



## eljefeguero

Robert Lanier said:


> I have the Starling Tab Tension 2 and I love it! It's my first screen so I don't have any experience with any others. My only complaint is that my Harmony universal remote doesnt have the controls for it in their database so I wasnt able to include it's functions. Having one more remote is a small price to pay for a great screen.



Maybe I'm wrong but in your previous posts I dont believe you mentioned what screen material you have on your Starling 2, is it the Spectrawhite FG, if so did it have any wrinkles or waves, I'm so afraid of having wrinkles when spending this much for a screen, I have a $100 favi manual pulldown which has some waves but nothing serious, and now spending$1200 on a screen i dont think i could handle any defects in the screen  Btw, thank you for the reply and sharing your thoughts on the screen, I think you guys have confirmed my upcoming purchase. Cheers!


----------



## Robert Lanier

eljefeguero said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but in your previous posts I dont believe you mentioned what screen material you have on your Starling 2, is it the Spectrawhite FG, if so did it have any wrinkles or waves, I'm so afraid of having wrinkles when spending this much for a screen, I have a $100 favi manual pulldown which has some waves but nothing serious, and now spending$1200 on a screen i dont think i could handle any defects in the screen  Btw, thank you for the reply and sharing your thoughts on the screen, I think you guys have confirmed my upcoming purchase. Cheers!


Yes, that's the material that I have. There is one small spot with a wrinkle in it but it works itself out once I leave the screen down overnight. It's rare that I even can see it.


----------



## swarm87

just ordered my first projector(benQ 2150st) for my dual setup and was wondering if the spectrum tab electric is difficult to install on a plaster ceiling? my mom thinks I should get it installed professionally, with my budget that means geeksquad, anyone use their service to install screens or it easy enough to DIY


----------



## humbland

swarm87 said:


> just ordered my first projector(benQ 2150st) for my dual setup and was wondering if the spectrum tab electric is difficult to install on a plaster ceiling? my mom thinks I should get it installed professionally, with my budget that means geeksquad, anyone use their service to install screens or it easy enough to DIY


With 3 people and multiple ladders, it's very straightforward. However, with careful measuring It can be done with two people. 
Measure twice/drill once...


----------



## eljefeguero

Well I am still not decided on a Starling, reading this thread another time, I am understanding that the Cinewhite is a much better material. The Cinetension2, according to Elite is only sold through installers now , but....they do sell a Evanesce B Tab Tensioned. This screen is a recessed ceiling mount, which looks perfect for my needs. I will be building a oak valance above my window to hide whichever screen I purchase and can mount this screen inside it as if it was a ceiling. Anybody have any opinions on the Cinewhite material before I commit, I saw one poster claim it was a much better material then what the Starling offers. Thanks again!


----------



## humbland

eljefeguero said:


> Well I am still not decided on a Starling, reading this thread another time, I am understanding that the Cinewhite is a much better material. The Cinetension2, according to Elite is only sold through installers now , but....they do sell a Evanesce B Tab Tensioned. This screen is a recessed ceiling mount, which looks perfect for my needs. I will be building a oak valance above my window to hide whichever screen I purchase and can mount this screen inside it as if it was a ceiling. Anybody have any opinions on the Cinewhite material before I commit, I saw one poster claim it was a much better material then what the Starling offers. Thanks again!


We have a Cinetension2 with Cinewhite. It has a few waves, but not a big deal. If you want great build quality go with DaLite or Stewart (then pay 3x as much). I would rather spend the $ elsewhere). Anyway, I chose the Cinewhite after reading reviews and asking for samples from various companies. To my surprise, I preferred it over offerings from others that cost way more. Go figure...


----------



## eljefeguero

humbland said:


> We have a Cinetension2 with Cinewhite. It has a few waves, but not a big deal. If you want great build quality go with DaLite or Stewart (then pay 3x as much). I would rather spend the $ elsewhere). Anyway, I chose the Cinewhite after reading reviews and asking for samples from various companies. To my surprise, I preferred it over offerings from others that cost way more. Go figure...


humbland, thanks so much for the reply, i am really stuck between the Evanesce B Tension and the starling tab Tension 2p, I agree on not spending $3k on a screen, but spending $1200 is enough and want to make sure im getting the right screen. We ordered a sample kit from elite and Cinewhite and Maxwhite FG were our favorite, problem is the starling comes with spectrawhite fg, which was not included in the samples  The Cinewhite was our favorite but like i think you said in a previous post, the Cinewhite does lack in the contrast area, where the Maxwhite looked a bit better, I own a BenqW1070 which is probably lacking in the black level department and wondering if an upgrade would improve the blacks on this screen. I guess I'm mainly asking if you still love your choice of material, how does the tension system help out with the flatness of the screen, it looks like the Evanesce is a cinetension in a recessed case.


----------



## eljefeguero

@airedale Did the Cinewhite really outshine the Spectrawhite on the Starling, I am trying to decide between an Evanesce Tension B with cinewhite, or a Starling 2 Tensioned with Spectrawhite!


----------



## airedale

eljefeguero said:


> @airedale Did the Cinewhite really outshine the Spectrawhite on the Starling, I am trying to decide between an Evanesce Tension B with cinewhite, or a Starling 2 Tensioned with Spectrawhite!


The cinewhite is much better, and I have had nothing but a great experience with the flatness of it as well. The picture looks so much better too. I noticed hot spotting on the the spectrawhite. The picture didn't look nearly as great either, after seeing the cinewhite.

So... why is the Cinetension2 not available outside of installers?!


----------



## Crazy4HD

airedale said:


> The cinewhite is much better, and I have had nothing but a great experience with the flatness of it as well. The picture looks so much better too. I noticed hot spotting on the the spectrawhite. The picture didn't look nearly as great either, after seeing the cinewhite.
> 
> So... why is the Cinetension2 not available outside of installers?!


Seems like Elite Screens has introduced a new CineTensionB series of screens to replace the CineTension2. This looks to use a (new improved?) CineWhite UHD screen material. Perhaps you can contact Elite Screens about this to see if this suits your needs?

Here's the link to the product page on Elite Screen's website:
http://elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/361


----------



## humbland

airedale said:


> The cinewhite is much better, and I have had nothing but a great experience with the flatness of it as well. The picture looks so much better too. I noticed hot spotting on the the spectrawhite. The picture didn't look nearly as great either, after seeing the cinewhite.
> 
> So... why is the Cinetension2 not available outside of installers?!


http://shop.elitescreens.com/cinetension-2.aspx

This is the screen we have. It looks as if it can be ordered directly from the web site...
If you are having problems, I would call Elite CS and ask for help. At the end of the day, they want to sell you a screen. FWIW, my overall CS experience was positive. 
The Cinewhite surface is "neutral". It still looks great. We still have a few waves. The tab tensioning system works, but is not perfect. I get it that there have been numerous complaints about waves with Elite tensioned screens. My take: if you want perfect uniformity, then look elsewhere (and pay the piper). For us, the minor waves are not visible on 95% of the content. Once in a while, when there is bright/light image, I will notice a wave. Not a big deal (for us)...
I think that tab tensioning is "tricky". It's a mechanical system that interacts with a tubular motor (that raises and lowers the screen). Elite has chosen a compromise between build quality and cost which is acceptable to _most_ customers. However, AVSers are not "most customers" (read anal).


----------



## swarm87

humbland said:


> With 3 people and multiple ladders, it's very straightforward. However, with careful measuring It can be done with two people.
> Measure twice/dill once...


thanks i went ahead and ordered it a few days ago should arrive friday, anything I should worry about using it with a short throw projector?


----------



## iastater09

Need some advice here:
Have a 5040ub with a elite aeon cinegray3d 150" screen. I need advice on where to mount the projector. The screen is a 1.2 gain ALR screen so advises 1.5 times screen width which would be close to 16' 5". I have a stud at 16'5" but then the lens would be closer than that. The outlet and HDMI passthrough are next to this stud. I could also go one stud back and mount at 17' 7" (yes 14" difference) but electrical and HDMI will be at 16' 5".

Would I get hotspots if I mount at 16'5" (then the lens would be closer than the recommended 1.5 screen width)?L

Or should mount on the 17'7" stud to make sure I follow the screen recommendation? I could then run the HDMI and power to where they are located near 16'5".

Thanks in advance. Will be mounting Friday. Appreciate the input.


----------



## tfmidwest

I purchased an elite cinetension2 w/36" of drop (way more drop than I need, but I got a deal). 

I spoke to elite before buying and my understanding was that drop could be reduced as much as needed. Just don't try to increase the drop as it the screen could fall off the roller.

The instructions provided by elite to reduce the drop (figure 11), state "if you over-turn the switch, the screen will lower completely and damage the unit"

Is this a misprint and should be be referencing increasing the drop? Any body reduced their drop 30"?


----------



## humbland

tfmidwest said:


> I purchased an elite cinetension2 w/36" of drop (way more drop than I need, but I got a deal).
> 
> I spoke to elite before buying and my understanding was that drop could be reduced as much as needed. Just don't try to increase the drop as it the screen could fall off the roller.
> 
> The instructions provided by elite to reduce the drop (figure 11), state "if you over-turn the switch, the screen will lower completely and damage the unit"
> 
> Is this a misprint and should be be referencing increasing the drop? Any body reduced their drop 30"?


Trying to help... 
If it were me, I would be talking to Elite tech support _while I was trying to make the adjustment.
_
Just get on your cell phone and wait until you feel confident with the person helping you. We have the same screen. It took a significant amout of turning the adjustment screw to get it dialed in. On the plus side, you only have to do it one time...
My $.02


----------



## tfmidwest

Thanks. If I don't get the answer before Monday, that's what will happen. Didn't want to up it up until I knew the implications if it can't be adjusted.

An extra 2 1/2' of drop w/o a stop could be hazardous to my furniture so I was holding off on installing at all until I knew what was going on.


----------



## tfmidwest

Thanks. If I don't get the answer before Monday, that's what will happen. Didn't want to up it up until I knew the implications if it can't be adjusted.

An extra 2 1/2' of drop w/o a stop could be hazardous to my furniture so I was holding off on installing at all until I knew what was going on.

PS - Do you have any idea how much drop you took out? Was it measured in feet or inches?


----------



## Beams37

Hey guys ...

I have NOT read all 2300+ posts, but I am hoping to get some feedback. I am already way over budget on my build and I am looking at this screen:

ezFrame Series: 135", 16:9 with AcousticPro1080P3 screen

Should I be concerned about the ezFrame? Anyone have input on the AcousticPro material?? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chriscmore

https://www.accucalav.com/wp-content/uploads/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf


----------



## Beams37

chriscmore said:


> https://www.accucalav.com/wp-content/uploads/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## mooseehead

Quick question, I have a chance to buy an elite er100wh1, brand new for $75. I know its an older version. Is this a good deal?

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooseehead

Ok, looks like it's not an er100wh1. It's a silverframe 100gh1.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan

I'm doing research about screens. So far, Elite Screens looks like a good option. I'm leaning towards the fixed frame Aeon series with an edge free screen. Sorry if this question has been asked but I haven't been able to read all the 2000+ posts yet. Is the CineWhite good for 4K projectors? Is the material nice and smooth to accommodate the small 4K pixels? Anyone with a true native 4K projector (Sony's, not the pixel-shift kind) and CineWhite screen able to comment?


----------



## luckyram

I really would love a fixed screen but my room/setup (& wife) won't work......I'm pretty much left with an Elite portable pull up screen but I'm afraid of waves and especially edge curling. In a moment of drunken haze last night I thought why not get a bigger sized pull up screen than I plan to project the image...i.e.; get a 110 inch screen but project a 100" image to avoid any vertical edge curl distractions....of course the white unprojected areas would be slightly annoying but if really a concern I could lay black velvet strips to obscure.....anyone think this is anything but wishful thinking???


----------



## citsur86

luckyram said:


> I really would love a fixed screen but my room/setup (& wife) won't work......I'm pretty much left with an Elite portable pull up screen but I'm afraid of waves and especially edge curling. In a moment of drunken haze last night I thought why not get a bigger sized pull up screen than I plan to project the image...i.e.; get a 110 inch screen but project a 100" image to avoid any vertical edge curl distractions....of course the white unprojected areas would be slightly annoying but if really a concern I could lay black velvet strips to obscure.....anyone think this is anything but wishful thinking???


Not a bad idea, but there is something to be said for the satisfying look of an edge to edge picture. I agree that function over form is (how well it works is more important than how it looks) the right way to go.


----------



## eljefeguero

Just to do a quick update, I ended up purchasing a Elite Screens Evanesce Tension B with Cinewhite Material in 120". I built an oak cornice for above my window to mount this recessed screen. So far so good, i have had it mounted and unrolled for a week and there are still some small abnormalities along the black border in the lower left side of the screen but nothing bad at all. It looks like it rolls over something on the roller? Adjusting the stop height on this screen is very easy but hard when you mount a recessed screen like this so close to the wall. The angle you need to insert the allen wrench is from the backside of the screen and was a pain in the butt to adjust the way I had it mounted. Never the less it is adjusted and it is perfect! Thank you all for your suggestions and help on coming to the decision of this screen and material. I hope to contribute to this thread with my experience to help out some others on their purchase.


----------



## KKfromLA

I am considering purchasing an elite motorized tabbed screen, but have two questions for you guys...

1) I am planning to mount the screen on the wall above a wall mounted flatscreen, so I need to somehow offset the mounting of the screen to open in front of (and clear) the tv... The brackets they sell are 11" long, which are far too big. That will eat up too much of my throw distance (small room, need every inch I can get), and will look awful installed. I am thinking of potentially building a frame off the wall- maybe like 5" from the wall and then mount the screen to that. What are your thoughts?

2) I was looking at the grey material they have which is much improved for when the room isn't completely light controlled. Are there any downsides to this screen in terms of picture quality other than reduced viewing angle? I am thinking having the added flexibility to watch the projector without the lights totally off will be quite nice. However, I want to make sure the picture quality is not sacrificed at all, if comparing the two materials in the ideal light controlled condition...

TIA!


----------



## kapp_badbloodz

KKfromLA said:


> I am considering purchasing an elite motorized tabbed screen, but have two questions for you guys...
> 
> 1) I am planning to mount the screen on the wall above a wall mounted flatscreen, so I need to somehow offset the mounting of the screen to open in front of (and clear) the tv... The brackets they sell are 11" long, which are far too big. That will eat up too much of my throw distance (small room, need every inch I can get), and will look awful installed. I am thinking of potentially building a frame off the wall- maybe like 5" from the wall and then mount the screen to that. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 2) I was looking at the grey material they have which is much improved for when the room isn't completely light controlled. Are there any downsides to this screen in terms of picture quality other than reduced viewing angle? I am thinking having the added flexibility to watch the projector without the lights totally off will be quite nice. However, I want to make sure the picture quality is not sacrificed at all, if comparing the two materials in the ideal light controlled condition...
> 
> TIA!


1) cut the 11" inch bracket to the correct size? get some metal sheet fabricated to the size you want (if you have a friend with access to machinery). 

2) I have spent the last 3 days researching into grey screens and am second guessing my need for one. Everyone who has a grey screen loves them but say there is a niche to setting up the viewing angles just right. The image quality will depend on how much lumen you can give to the screen. The grey screen absorbs more light and reflects less back toward the viewers. So the blacks are blacker but you have to have more lumen power to get a brighter image off the screen. A lot of people advocate that the grey screens are great but the tradeoffs are not all that great considering a few minor changes around a matte white screen will alleviate some of the issues. For instance: reducing the ambient light directly affecting the screen (lights/windows around the screen) and painting the surfaces a darker color in the room so the light isnt reflected and re-reflected.

I am babbling at this point... bottom line is, in my opinion, it really depends on that setup and if you are really worried to the point you dont know what screen to buy just go hire a professional OR buy screen samples to toss on the wall and give it a try. For me: I will probably get a white with a 1.1-1.2 gain screen if I cant find a .8 or .9 light great screen. I want to view my screen from any angle and I dont want to risk being stuck with a screen I cant watch from wherever I want.


----------



## Dominic Chan

kapp_badbloodz said:


> For me: I will probably get a white with a 1.1-1.2 gain screen if I cant find a .8 or .9 light great screen. I want to view my screen from any angle and I dont want to risk being stuck with a screen I cant watch from wherever I want.


A matte grey screen has the same viewing angle as a matte white screen.


----------



## kapp_badbloodz

Dominic said:


> A matte grey screen has the same viewing angle as a matte white screen.


I was mainly referring to ALR screens my bad.


----------



## kapp_badbloodz

Picked up a Tabbed Tension Spectrum last night. Arrives on the 7th and will get it up asap and show some comparison pics. 

Anyone have any issues with their tabbed screens from factory? My fear is that it will be full of wrinkles and I'll be stuck in a shipping fiasco with elite.


----------



## luckyram

Ordered an Elite Cinema 100" Pull Up screen despite my reservations (and limitations) but....saw this on another forum:

https://www.avforums.com/threads/minimising-screen-edge-curl-costs-peanuts.1317916/

In a nutshell, the idea is to stitch black cotton thread in spaced out areas down the screen (stitching holes in the black border area of screen) and tensioning the thread to reduce any curling......sounds completely crazy but in looking at the photos it seems to work - only concern would be any impact on the rolling down of screen/effect on its smooth operation.

I had seen a suggestion on a UK site of using Velcro tabs and straps to minimize edge curl but the thread idea seems less "bulky" and more user/screen friendly (aside from the poking of holes in the borders).....comments??


----------



## [email protected]

Question, my Cinetension2 2.35 I've had for 9 months has had waves (enough to deal with) but now it's getting worse and I need to do something. For those who have been successful in pursuing warranty replacement, what was the process and did your replacement arrive without the waves problem? Thanks!!


----------



## jabe00

Hello Everyone,

I'm checking to by a 92" or 84" Motorized screen for my short trow projector BenQ HT2150ST. but on Amazon I read that they are no adding in the description if that screen works well or no with short trow projector. So, asking if someone with a short trow PJ can recomend a motorized sceen with not more of 86" in the screen case.

Thanks
Jose


----------



## Asgard1an

*Sprectrum2 screen*

WEnt on Office depot to buy one and found out that it was backordered with no date. Got it for $300 and it's been about 3 weeks since i ordered it. What a pain. Wonder who price matches Office depot.


----------



## sumik

Can't figure this out, what is the difference between Sable and ezFrame ?
100" for both, A1080P3 screen on both, but a $100 difference, so there's got to be some difference here I can't see 
http://shop.elitescreens.com/sableframeacousticPro1080P3.aspx
http://shop.elitescreens.com/ez-frame-acoustic3.aspx


----------



## Hal_M

I’m considering buying a fixed screen (100”). My only usable wall has a closet to the right. I’m wondering if anyone makes a wall mount that slides side to side. I would need to slide the screen 10” to the left to access the closet when needed. 

Any suggestions/solutions? 

I prefer the fixed screens to the electric tensioned (which I've also been considering for obvious reasons) because there is no warp and they are, well, a whole lot less expensive. 

Would love any thoughts/suggestions. 

Including a photo of the wall. The screen would be hung in place of the small flat screen that is there now. To center it, it would cover the closet door by 10”. 

Any thoughts would be welcomed and appreciated. 

Thanks

Hal


----------



## mooseehead

The screens come with wall cleats. It might be possible to mount them on the wall so you could slide the screen.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal_M

Actually considering incorporating a barn door slider.


----------



## cgrasso83

*Elite Screens Aeon 110 inch Cinegray*

Hi Everyone,

I plan on getting a Benq HT2050 DLP 2200 lumens projector and I want to get a light rejecting screen. I have control over ambient light(no sunlight during the day) but I'd like the option to turn on lights while watching TV. When I checked the info on this screen they didn't recommend using this with Ultra/Short Throw Projectors. Does this mean that I can't use the Benq? It is my understanding that DLP's are shorter throw projectors. I would be using a ceiling mount if that matters. I currently have the Epson 5030 mounted on a shelf on the back wall 17' from the screen that's 106" (I can't remember the model but it is Elite screen with Cinewhite)

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## CarlosLehder

I recently purchased the homegear 110" screen from amazon. The first was damaged in shipping, and had a wrinkled screen. They sent me a replacement that was not damaged and the wrinkles are horrendous. I was initially going to get a spectrum but went the cheap route. I am back on spectrums again. I read through the past couple years of posts, and it seems that whether you get a tensioned version or not, it may wave and wrinkle as a non-tensioned version. I've been looking at the spectrum2, saker, and vmax 110" screens. From the comparison table, they all look to use the same fiberglass backed screen material. Is there any reason to purchase the saker or vmax over the spectrum2 aside from the bezel, mounting designs, or lack of remote on the spectrum2? Or would it be better to spend slightly more and get the tensioned spectrum 125", with non fiberglass backed screen? This will be wall mounted, and I already have the elite brackets mounted from the homegear screen.

Thanks for any input


----------



## rustolemite

Have a dumb question about my Elite ez frame 120"... I have only had it up for about a month but now realize I can do a bigger screen if I go with an AT screen, my question being is it okay to take the 120" apart remove all the clips and roll it back up then I want to give it to a friend of mine for him to use in his room. The dumb part is will it sill stretch out the same when he puts it back together?

Thanks.


----------



## Ladeback

rustolemite said:


> Have a dumb question about my Elite ez frame 120"... I have only had it up for about a month but now realize I can do a bigger screen if I go with an AT screen, my question being is it okay to take the 120" apart remove all the clips and roll it back up then I want to give it to a friend of mine for him to use in his room. The dumb part is will it sill stretch out the same when he puts it back together?
> 
> Thanks.


It should I would think. I would think if it has only been up for a little while it should go back to what it was before you put it together. I have the same screen and want to do the same thing, but mine has been up for about 6 or 7 years. My problem is convincing my wife to go to a bigger screen when we already have one.

You might try and contact Elite or where ever you bought it from.


----------



## rustolemite

Ladeback said:


> It should I would think. I would think if it has only been up for a little while it should go back to what it was before you put it together. I have the same screen and want to do the same thing, but mine has been up for about 6 or 7 years. My problem is convincing my wife to go to a bigger screen when we already have one.
> 
> You might try and contact Elite or where ever you bought it from.


Hey thanks for the response mine has only been up for about a month and 1/2 and decided I could go bigger with a AT screen and buddy wants the current one. Really want to do the 150" but with only 8' ceiling and a ceiling fan that hangs down about 10" just not enough room screen would have to be to close to the floor.

Thanks


----------



## Ladeback

rustolemite said:


> Hey thanks for the response mine has only been up for about a month and 1/2 and decided I could go bigger with a AT screen and buddy wants the current one. Really want to do the 150" but with only 8' ceiling and a ceiling fan that hangs down about 10" just not enough room screen would have to be to close to the floor.
> 
> Thanks


If you go with a 2.35:1 or 2.4:1 the screen is not as tall as a 16:9. The screen height is 58" so with a 8' ceiling height you are left with about 38" to work with.


----------



## awitty

Just got my Elite screen CinetensionB 110" screen. The screen has 24" of extra drop and I'm trying to set it so when I press the drop button it stops before hitting my center channel. I can't seem to find any literature which explains how to set this. Thanks for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzs22

Been looking at a 125" Polar star efinity screen,any thoughts on this screen? It will be used in a light controlled room with a JVC 770 projector.


----------



## jowicrt

I'm looking for a 120" Saker tab tension screen with Cinegrey 5D material. According to the pictures from the site and brochure, the casing can also be in black. Can someone confirm this? The specs and dimension table don't show the option for a black casing?

http://www.shop-elitescreens.eu/en/...ey-5d-isf-alr-screen-265-7-x-149-6-16-9?c=126
(pictures show a black casing, specs say white)

Or is it possible to order a black casing? Maybe at an additional price?


----------



## slip023

Is the fabric of Cinegrey 3d and 5d the same color shade? Or is one darker than the other? I like the Black Diamond screen color, but I'm not close to afford it, so was looking for a poor man's BD.


----------



## tig488

i acquired a brand new 125 electric spectrum elite screen, and am building an outdoor projector area under a deck. I'm considering removing the screen from the metal box that it rolls up into and making a fixed screen because I'm worried the wind will cause the screen to move excessively. anybody ever done that with an electric screen?


----------



## whodean

I have the ER120WH1-A1080P3 120" AcousticPro screen

Today I dropped my coffee cup and coffee (with cream) exploded everywhere including unfortunately splashing up onto my screen. 

Anyone know if Can these things be cleaned? How?


----------



## Azekecse

whodean said:


> I have the ER120WH1-A1080P3 120" AcousticPro screen
> 
> Today I dropped my coffee cup and coffee (with cream) exploded everywhere including unfortunately splashing up onto my screen.
> 
> Anyone know if Can these things be cleaned? How?


Care for the following Materials (Elite Screen Maintenance Care): 

FG, Spectra White FG, AcousticPro UHD 
Care for the following Materials: 
CineGrey 3D®, CineGrey 5D™, PowerGain and AirBright 3D2
1. Materials needed: 2 Lint-Free white cloths, Mild Soap (hand soap is suitable) and Water.
2. Take the Lint-Free cloth and submerge it in warm water for cleaning light dust and dirt. For stubborn stains or a sticky 
surface, a solution of mild dishwashing liquid diluted with warm water should be used.
3. Completely ring out cloth so it is lightly dampened, not drenched.
4. Using the damp cloth, lightly wipe in an up and down motion starting at the left of the screen moving to the right of the 
screen. 
DO NOT WIPE IN CIRCULAR MOTION.
5. Once you have completed wiping the entire screen with a dampened Lint-Free cloth, use the dry Lint-Free cloth to 
wipe off any excess water from the screen. 
1. Materials needed: 2 Microfiber cloths and water.
2. Gently blot the area using a lightly dampened lint-free microfiber cloth with clear warm water. 
DO NOT
rub. 
3. Using the damp cloth, lightly wipe in an up and down motion starting at the left of the screen moving to the right of the 
screen. 
DO NOT WIPE IN CIRCULAR MOTION.
4. To clean a stubborn stain or a sticky surface, spray a solution of equal parts Formula 409 and warm water onto a 
lint-free microfiber cloth. 
DO NOT SPRAY THE SCREEN MATERIAL DIRECTLY.
NEVER ALLOW ANY SOLVENTS TO DRY ON THE MATERIALS AS THEY WILL CREATE A STAIN THAT IS NON-
REMOVABLE.
**If Heavily soiled (marked permanently): Unfortunately you may NOT use any solution to clean the surface as it 
will damage the screen. If there is a mark, it is permanent.
• You can 
NOT
repair a screen if it is torn.
**If heavily soiled (marked permanently): You may use alcohol with a Q-Tip to clean.
1. Dip one side of the Q-Tip in Alcohol 
3. Use dry side of Q-Tip to go over mark to dry it. 
2. Gently wipe marked spot ONLY. 
4. You may wipe over with dry Lint-Free Cloth to finish

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## Dominic Chan

slip023 said:


> Is the fabric of Cinegrey 3d and 5d the same color shade? Or is one darker than the other? I like the Black Diamond screen color, but I'm not close to afford it, so was looking for a poor man's BD.


Not directly answering your question, but I just ordered the CineGrey 3D Design cut and found the screen very dark, even with the projector placed optimally for angular reflection. This is really disappointing given the claimed gain of 1.2. I have attached a picture that shows a white sheet of paper against the CineGrey 3D. I email Elite support and they said


> I apologize, but there is no flaw on the material. If you feel that the material does not meet your expectations, please contact your dealer to request a return for a refund. All of our stock of the 3D material will be the same.





> That’s because it is a grey screen. What you placed in the center is a white material. The 3D material is polarized, so naturally it will be darker than any white surface.





> By brighter we mean more reflective. It does not mean that the image color would be whiter.


Does anyone else have the same issue?
[EDIT: In another post (see link below), people have shown that the CineGrey 5D looks much* brighter* than a sheet of paper, at least near the centre. This is opposite to what I saw with my CineGrey 3D].
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/585554-official-elite-screen-thread-64.html#post35579602


----------



## whodean

Azekecse said:


> Care for the following Materials (Elite Screen Maintenance Care):
> 
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Azeke


Thank you!


----------



## azula

Does anyone have a review of the 1080P3 material? I am about to purchase but can't seem to find a decent review. I know the P2 had moire issues, is it the same with the P3?


----------



## JamesVG81

azula said:


> Does anyone have a review of the 1080P3 material? I am about to purchase but can't seem to find a decent review. I know the P2 had moire issues, is it the same with the P3?


I have a 2.35:1 , 138 inch screen with the 1080p3 with a Epson 5040ub and have no issues with moire. Now the 1080p2 was terrible. With the 1080p3 on 16x9 content with a really bright sceen if you really look you can see it a little. But nothing you would notice watching movies. I only see it when I'm surffing the web usually.


----------



## Alanrowlett

*Elite Cinetension 110" V Waves*

Hello,

Bought an Elite Cinetension 110" motorized screen about 60 days ago. Was fantastic until roughly 2 weeks ago. End of story first, Elite provided full refund and had me destroy the screen but no replacement as they said "all large format screens have that issue".

Nonetheless, wanted to share for those considering. After a couple months of use, we notices waves in the screen originating from the bottom middle and going outward toward the top corners (in the shape of a V). In addition, if you view the seem between the screen and the border from an angle the line was severely wavy across both the top and bottom. 

Screen was installed in a dedicated theater room with no windows. It was only used for roughly 2-3 hours per week for a single movie viewing. 

Being that the price point was totaled around $1200, I am not seeing alternatives with stellar reviews anywhere near that price. Would love to hear your feedback, recommendations or experiences...


----------



## Shermstead

Alanrowlett said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bought an Elite Cinetension 110" motorized screen about 60 days ago. Was fantastic until roughly 2 weeks ago. End of story first, Elite provided full refund and had me destroy the screen but no replacement as they said "all large format screens have that issue".
> 
> Nonetheless, wanted to share for those considering. After a couple months of use, we notices waves in the screen originating from the bottom middle and going outward toward the top corners (in the shape of a V). In addition, if you view the seem between the screen and the border from an angle the line was severely wavy across both the top and bottom.
> 
> Screen was installed in a dedicated theater room with no windows. It was only used for roughly 2-3 hours per week for a single movie viewing.
> 
> Being that the price point was totaled around $1200, I am not seeing alternatives with stellar reviews anywhere near that price. Would love to hear your feedback, recommendations or experiences...


Same issue on a new Elite ProAV Saker Tab Tensioned 120”. So sad that they can’t produce a flat screen.


----------



## jowicrt

Damn, that looks bad. I've ordered a 120" Saker tab from the USA, if i had seen this i might have reconsidered...
You could try carefully to warm it a bit from behind with a hairdryer? Maybe order a sample first and test on that...


----------



## Shermstead

jowicrt said:


> Damn, that looks bad. I've ordered a 120" Saker tab from the USA, if i had seen this i might have reconsidered...
> You could try carefully to warm it a bit from behind with a hairdryer? Maybe order a sample first and test on that...


Tried hair dryer and weights on either side of drop bar, as recommended by tech at Elite, with no appreciable change.


----------



## jowicrt

That doesn't sound good. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## humbland

Alanrowlett said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bought an Elite Cinetension 110" motorized screen about 60 days ago. Was fantastic until roughly 2 weeks ago. End of story first, Elite provided full refund and had me destroy the screen but no replacement as they said "all large format screens have that issue".
> 
> Nonetheless, wanted to share for those considering. After a couple months of use, we notices waves in the screen originating from the bottom middle and going outward toward the top corners (in the shape of a V). In addition, if you view the seem between the screen and the border from an angle the line was severely wavy across both the top and bottom.
> 
> Screen was installed in a dedicated theater room with no windows. It was only used for roughly 2-3 hours per week for a single movie viewing.
> 
> Being that the price point was totaled around $1200, I am not seeing alternatives with stellar reviews anywhere near that price. Would love to hear your feedback, recommendations or experiences...


Our story is somewhat similar. It's posted earlier in this thread. We have a Cinetension "scope" electric drop. The Cinewhite material has "V" waves from the bottom of the screen. Elite CS sent us info on several different "fixes" to try. Bottom line is that I was not willing to risk taking the whole thing apart; and from my reading, others had limited success trying to address the issue. Under the circumstances, Elite CS was very helpful and offered a replacement or a price adjustment. Our cathedral ceiling install was difficult and expensive. I did not want to go through it again. So, I elected to live with it. To my surprise, it's not a huge "real world" issue. 90% of the time, the waves are not visible. Only on very brite/white scenes do they show up. If we screen something where they are visible, I manually stretch the screen from middle of the bottom bar. Keeping my fingers only on the black masking material, I work out to the edges. In a minute, the screen will improve until waves disapear. They will return if the screen is retracted then deployed again, but can be manually "adjusted" , if necessary.
Is it a hassle? Yes, but for the few times I have bothered to do it, not a big deal. Most of the time, on most content, the waves are not noticeable. We needed a precise size (125" diagonal) scope screen to fit our set up. Elite was really the only pre-made option that I could find. The Cinewhite material has excellent viewing characteristics. The choice was to pay _5x as much _to get a custom made electric drop from someone like DaLite or Stewart, or live with a few waves. Bottom line: I've been happy with our Elite.
YRMV.


----------



## FrankTR

*Elite R135WH1-A1080P*

I have been looking at an Elite R135WH1-A1080P screen for a while. I have never see it demo'd. I have an Epson 5010 projector to be used in a new room manly movies so I can get this room dark. In the house I just sold I used the Epson 5010 with a motorized Da-lite Advantage screen and was pleased on how it performed.

I made the mistake today going to Best Buy looking for a soundbar and started to discuss my plans for the Media room and the acoustic Elite screen. I was told this screen performance was sub-par and I should get a non acoustic Stewart screen. Of course it was 2.5 times the money.

My question is to those who are using the Elite acoustic screen how good or bad is it? And should I consider spending more for a non acoustic Stewart screen?

Thanks


----------



## JamesVG81

FrankTR said:


> I have been looking at an Elite R135WH1-A1080P screen for a while. I have never see it demo'd. I have an Epson 5010 projector to be used in a new room manly movies so I can get this room dark. In the house I just sold I used the Epson 5010 with a motorized Da-lite Advantage screen and was pleased on how it performed.
> 
> I made the mistake today going to Best Buy looking for a soundbar and started to discuss my plans for the Media room and the acoustic Elite screen. I was told this screen performance was sub-par and I should get a non acoustic Stewart screen. Of course it was 2.5 times the money.
> 
> My question is to those who are using the Elite acoustic screen how good or bad is it? And should I consider spending more for a non acoustic Stewart screen?
> 
> Thanks


I have the Elite ER138WH1W-A1080P3 As long as your getting the 1080P3 screen it's going to look great. Works great with my epson 5040ube. Have had screen samples from every one , the one I liked the best was the seymour screens XD, was a bit brighter/higher gain. I got the Elite screen dented box for 200 from amazon shipped so I can't complain. But even at full price it's a really nice screen. Picture is great. You can't see the weave in it unless your nose is pretty much to the screen. I have installed a bunch of screens and had a few I think you would be perfectly happy with the R135WH1-A1080P3. And 4k on it looks great so don't worie about having to upgrade later for 4k. This screen works great with it.


----------



## FrankTR

JamesVG81 said:


> I have the Elite ER138WH1W-A1080P3 As long as your getting the 1080P3 screen it's going to look great. Works great with my epson 5040ube. Have had screen samples from every one , the one I liked the best was the seymour screens XD, was a bit brighter/higher gain. I got the Elite screen dented box for 200 from amazon shipped so I can't complain. But even at full price it's a really nice screen. Picture is great. You can't see the weave in it unless your nose is pretty much to the screen. I have installed a bunch of screens and had a few I think you would be perfectly happy with the R135WH1-A1080P3. And 4k on it looks great so don't worie about having to upgrade later for 4k. This screen works great with it.


thanks for you comments


----------



## *tl

KKfromLA said:


> I am considering purchasing an elite motorized tabbed screen, but have two questions for you guys...
> 
> 2) I was looking at the grey material they have which is much improved for when the room isn't completely light controlled. Are there any downsides to this screen in terms of picture quality other than reduced viewing angle? I am thinking having the added flexibility to watch the projector without the lights totally off will be quite nice. However, I want to make sure the picture quality is not sacrificed at all, if comparing the two materials in the ideal light controlled condition...


I am in this exact same boat. My room has 3 french doors that let in a ton of light during the day. Most of my serious viewing will be at night, so exterior light usually won't be a factor, _but _I'd like to have the flexibility for occasional daylight viewing, even if I can't have optimal PQ without light control.

Any thoughts on going with the Cinegrey in this situation? If it gets me a huge bump in PQ in daylight viewing conditions, that would be worth it for me. OTOH, if it's a small improvement that's offset with extra expense and a more difficult setup, that makes me less inclined to go that direction.

I'll be using an Epson 3100 at about a 12' throw for a 120" screen, so I should have a pretty good amount of light hitting the screen. Viewing angles are small and aren't an issue.


----------



## nesone1966

What is difference between Vmax 2 and Spectrum series? Thanks.


----------



## citsur86

nesone1966 said:


> What is difference between Vmax 2 and Spectrum series? Thanks.


I tried to figure this out when I purchased my VMAX 2 and couldn't other than that Spectrum comes in acoustically transparent material. I also use my VMAX 2 with a short throw projector without issue.


----------



## rustolemite

Can anybody tell me is there any difference in the 2 Acoustic screens being AUHD and 1080P3? Is there any difference in the picture quality?
The AcousticPro UHD says "4K Ultra HD, and HDR Ready" while the 1080P3 says "1080P/4K UHD" does this really matter?

I really want would the prefer the EZ Frame Acoustic screen with the border for bleed off.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## humbland

humbland said:


> Our story is somewhat similar. It's posted earlier in this thread. We have a Cinetension "scope" electric drop. The Cinewhite material has "V" waves from the bottom of the screen. Elite CS sent us info on several different "fixes" to try. Bottom line is that I was not willing to risk taking the whole thing apart; and from my reading, others had limited success trying to address the issue. Under the circumstances, Elite CS was very helpful and offered a replacement or a price adjustment. Our cathedral ceiling install was difficult and expensive. I did not want to go through it again. So, I elected to live with it. To my surprise, it's not a huge "real world" issue. 90% of the time, the waves are not visible. Only on very brite/white scenes do they show up. If we screen something where they are visible, I manually stretch the screen from middle of the bottom bar. Keeping my fingers only on the black masking material, I work out to the edges. In a minute, the screen will improve until waves disapear. They will return if the screen is retracted then deployed again, but can be manually "adjusted" , if necessary.
> Is it a hassle? Yes, but for the few times I have bothered to do it, not a big deal. Most of the time, on most content, the waves are not noticeable. We needed a precise size (125" diagonal) scope screen to fit our set up. Elite was really the only pre-made option that I could find. The Cinewhite material has excellent viewing characteristics. The choice was to pay _5x as much _to get a custom made electric drop from someone like DaLite or Stewart, or live with a few waves. Bottom line: I've been happy with our Elite.
> YRMV.


Big shout out to Cliffvb
We used Permatex black silicone and tried his recommended screen wave fix. 
Worked like a charm! BTW, it's a two person job. You need someone to hold the bottom bar in such a way as to be able two expose the gap between the screen (masking) and the bar, so that you can carefully run the bead of silicone in the gap.. 
First, I deployed the screen, then carefully stretched it from the center out to both sides to remove the waves (see above). I then cleaned the junction of the bar and the black screen masking, using a Q-tip soaked with denatured alcohol. Then we angled cut the tip of the Permatex to insure a small bead and applied the Permatex to both sides of the screen (back, then front). We worked from the center out to both sides, running a small bead between the bottom bar and the black screen masking. Take your time and try and get an even bead. When we finished, I applied a few small spring clamps to hold the bar against the screen (not sure if this was necessary). We waited for 36 hours for the silicone to cure, then rolled the screen up. When it was rolled down again, NO WAVES It's been a couple of weeks now and so far, so good. 
Of course, this procedure will void any warranty, so you may want to try it as a last resort, but it worked for us.
Thanks again Cliff.


----------



## nesone1966

citsur86 said:


> I tried to figure this out when I purchased my VMAX 2 and couldn't other than that Spectrum comes in acoustically transparent material. I also use my VMAX 2 with a short throw projector without issue.


Is the screen flat on every corners?
No problems with wrinkles on Vmax2?
Thanks.
System and room are very nice


----------



## citsur86

humbland said:


> Big shout out to Cliffvb
> We used Permatex black silicone and tried his recommended screen wave fix.
> Worked like a charm! BTW, it's a two person job. You need someone to hold the bottom bar in such a way as to be able two expose the gap between the screen (masking) and the bar, so that you can carefully run the bead of silicone in the gap..
> First, I deployed the screen, then carefully stretched it from the center out to both sides to remove the waves (see above). I then cleaned the junction of the bar and the black screen masking, using a Q-tip soaked with denatured alcohol. Then we angled cut the tip of the Permatex to insure a small bead and applied the Permatex to both sides of the screen (back, then front). We worked from the center out to both sides, running a small bead between the bottom bar and the black screen masking. Take your time and try and get an even bead. When we finished, I applied a few small spring clamps to hold the bar against the screen (not sure if this was necessary). We waited for 36 hours for the silicone to cure, then rolled the screen up. When it was rolled down again, NO WAVES It's been a couple of weeks now and so far, so good.
> Of course, this procedure will void any warranty, so you may want to try it as a last resort, but it worked for us.
> Thanks again Cliff.


Hey @humbland, would this work on a VMAX2 electric screen? I've never tried to stretch the screen from the center to the sides - how is this done? Does the screen run into the bottom bar in a way that it is slideable? I would be willing to give this a try. Guessing i should check that i can stretch my screen and that it's effective in removing my small amount of V wave before I buy the Permatex black silicon. Where can I find the original post regarding Cliffvb's recommended screen wave fix?




nesone1966 said:


> Is the screen flat on every corners?
> No problems with wrinkles on Vmax2?
> Thanks.
> System and room are very nice


When the projector is not on, room is lit, and screen is down there are VERY slight V shaped ripples in the screen. I went through 3 Elite VMAX2 screens before realizing they will all be this way. If you get one without any waves what-so-ever, you're lucky and they will still eventually form to some extent. Just the world of non-tensioned large screens. However, as soon as lights go off and projector goes on, there isn't a hint of any kind of waves. Looks like a completely flat surface with 0 noticeable effect with 1 exception. Whenever there is a scene where the camera pans a large distance from side to side, (like happens often in Planet Earth), you can see noticeable waves as if the image is ripple in water. The effect is barely ever noticeable and I've probably seen it happen 3 times in the 2 years I've had my screen. I may give the above a shot - but not sure since I almost never see anything but a flat screen in the dark


----------



## humbland

I'm not familiar with VMAX2 design. Not sure if it will work. Our Cinetension2 Elite screen is a _tensioned_ design. However, my take is that if you can manually stretch the screen to remove the waves, _but they then reappear_ the next time it's rolled down; then the Permatex solution has a good chance to work.
I can not recall where I saw Cliff's original post. However, I PM'd him to get further details (that I posted above). 
Good luck.


----------



## Shermstead

citsur86 said:


> Hey @humbland, would this work on a VMAX2 electric screen? I've never tried to stretch the screen from the center to the sides - how is this done? Does the screen run into the bottom bar in a way that it is slideable? I would be willing to give this a try. Guessing i should check that i can stretch my screen and that it's effective in removing my small amount of V wave before I buy the Permatex black silicon. Where can I find the original post regarding Cliffvb's recommended screen wave fix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the projector is not on, room is lit, and screen is down there are VERY slight V shaped ripples in the screen. I went through 3 Elite VMAX2 screens before realizing they will all be this way. If you get one without any waves what-so-ever, you're lucky and they will still eventually form to some extent. Just the world of non-tensioned large screens. However, as soon as lights go off and projector goes on, there isn't a hint of any kind of waves. Looks like a completely flat surface with 0 noticeable effect with 1 exception. Whenever there is a scene where the camera pans a large distance from side to side, (like happens often in Planet Earth), you can see noticeable waves as if the image is ripple in water. The effect is barely ever noticeable and I've probably seen it happen 3 times in the 2 years I've had my screen. I may give the above a shot - but not sure since I almost never see anything but a flat screen in the dark



I can’t believe that anyone would settle for a less then FLAT screen! That’s the number one function of any projector screen. I have an Elite Saker Tab Tensioned 120” that is being returned because of waves in the screen material. From further investigation I can see that this is a continuing issue with Elite Screens. 

Buyer beware: You get what you pay for!

I’ve ordered a Da-Lite Contour Tab Tensioned Electrol.


----------



## citsur86

Shermstead said:


> I can’t believe that anyone would settle for a less then FLAT screen! That’s the number one function of any projector screen. I have an Elite Saker Tab Tensioned 120” that is being returned because of waves in the screen material. From further investigation I can see that this is a continuing issue with Elite Screens.
> 
> Buyer beware: You get what you pay for!
> 
> I’ve ordered a Da-Lite Contour Tab Tensioned Electrol.


Check out the pictures in my signature link - there is really no visible way to see anything other than a flat screen when watching content (other than the panning ripple effect that's very rare). After the third RMA, I gave up. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## MOberhardt

This is probably a really silly newb question, but what type of projector can you use with the polarised 3d type screens? Can I use a Sony 3d (active 3d) and use it in some passive 3d screen mode?


----------



## Dominic Chan

MOberhardt said:


> This is probably a really silly newb question, but what type of projector can you use with the polarised 3d type screens? Can I use a Sony 3d (active 3d) and use it in some passive 3d screen mode?


Passive 3D screens retain the polarization (if any) of the projector, and is essential for passive 3D systems. For Active 3D projectors the screen should not be an issue, as long as the 3D glasses are compatible. See the following article for further details:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/hom...hnical-side/screens-for-3d-projection-part-2/


----------



## nesone1966

Dear friends,
are You have experience with
Grandviewscreen
model is FA MI 100 WM
Is there wrinkles(waves) on screen?
Thanks for reply.


----------



## jagmanjoe

I just wanted to pass my recent experience on the purchase of an Elite Spectrum 2 Series motorized screen. Although I was concerned about postings I saw relative to the packaging of the screen, I went ahead and purchased it through Amazon. Please keep in mind that I believe this is a newer version of the Spectrum 2 as it has the adjustable hanging brackets in that they slide along the screen so you are not locked into a specific position for mounting it. 

The screen arrived the beginning of this week and I was certain to be home at the time of its arrival to be able to inspect the packaging and refuse it if necessary. When it arrived, I was very pleasantly surprised to find it very well packed on the outside with reinforced strips down the length of all four sides to prevent it from bending. Upon opening the box I found the screen cradled in support foam in multiple locations plus both ends to keep the screen stable. Everything was in great order from the packaging standpoint.

I used Elite's 6" wall/ceiling hangers to hang the screen and to get enough space from the wall, as it drops down in front of my 65" Samsung TV, I took a couple of 2" x2" blocks, sanded and painted them, and used them as spacers as I did not want to go up to the next size of hangers which is 12".

I dropped the screen down and although there was an odor initially coming from the screen, it dissipated within a day. The instructions said to leave it down for a couple of days to work out any waves in the screen but I did not see any signs of waves from the outset. The screen is paired with an Epson 3100 projector and I am very pleased with the way it looks, even with ambient light during the daytime which was a concern as this home is a downsize for us where our previous home was built with a dedicated theater room. At any rate, I do not see any waves or hotspots on the screen and as I said before I am very pleased overall with the screen.

There is one minor issue I have with the switch for the motorized up and down. It is an inline rocker style switch which I have fastened along a doorway frame down to the electrical outlet. I would have expected pushing the down side of the rocker switch would bring the screen down and up would be just that, UP. That is not the case. If you push up on the rocker switch, the screen comes down and vice versa. I telephoned Elite's technical support to see if there was an easy way of reversing this but unfortunately not. I would either have to reverse the wiring by attaching it to the wall in a brief up pattern then back down which would look kind of tacky in my opinion or play electrician, possibly voiding the screen warranty by taking the switch apart and attempting to reverse it. The only option offered by Elite was to purchase a remote for this screen which is very expensive at $145.00 relative to the entire cost of the screen. I will just have to live with the minor inconvenience of remembering the reverse rocker switch. At least it is not a spring style where I would have to hold the button the entire time and the screen does go up and down very quietly and relatively fast compared to my previous screens.

I hope this helps anyone on the fence regarding this Elite screen.


----------



## *tl

jagmanjoe said:


> I hope this helps anyone on the fence regarding this Elite screen.


 Thanks, it does!

Any advantage that you found ordering through Amazon vs. ordering from Elite Screens directly? (Other than maybe a marginal price difference?)


----------



## jagmanjoe

*tl said:


> Thanks, it does!
> 
> Any advantage that you found ordering through Amazon vs. ordering from Elite Screens directly? (Other than maybe a marginal price difference?)


I really didn't compare prices to even notice any price difference. I just know how easy it is to work with Amazon relative to any issues or possible returns, I opted to go that way.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Saadooness

*Initial impressions of the aeon cinegrey 3d*

Hi Guys, just wanted to share my first impressions of the cinegrey 3d aeon. Setup was fine, wasn't too difficult, elite provide simple instructions and as long as you follow them you should face too many issues. The edges of the frame were worrying at first due to how sharp they were after assembly, so I added a single layer of tape over the edges just to cover up any gaps and avoid ripping the material during the stretching process. I haven't mounted my projector or screen yet but couldn't wait to light this baby up so here are a few pics I took with ambient light and without. I also included a shot from HDR (man in a red jacket). 

Projector is an Optoma uhd60
Throw 1.7x
Screen size 100"
Source Nvidia shield 

Overall I was very impressed with the picture quality, it really helped with the contrast issues known with this projector, and it was a great aid to the sharpness of the 4k capabilities.


----------



## SmokyQuartz

I apologize if this is a very commonly asked question, but between the regular "Manual", "Manual SRM", and "Manual SRM Pro" screens, there's basically no difference in the actual screen surface, right? All 3 types are listed at 1.1 gain "Max White". So the difference in price is in the retraction mechanism (normal vs "slow") and then additionally in the fiberglass backing of the Pro version to reduce wrinkles?

I'm on a tight budget, looking to get a 100" screen for our living room, which we'll be retracting regularly, and I wonder if I need the SRM version or SRM Pro, or whether the regular Manual version will withstand careful regular extension and retraction. Also of course I'm curious if there are any differences in the surface texture/reflectivity/quality between them. The screen would be used with a BenQ HT2050 projector.

Thanks.


----------



## MOberhardt

Just a couple of questions.

I've noticed from the thread that there does seem to be wrinkling issues with the tensioned models, but I haven't really seen the same issue with the non tensioned. Are the non tensioned ones ok?

Also, regards a 16:9 screen, when you are watching 2.35:1 material, in a purpose built, dark movie room, do the black bars affect the picture? Eg can they appear greyish, or affect the picture image? If so does anyone have any experience with any of their dual models?


----------



## runmeshawltd

I just bought a 135 Saker Tab Tension UHD AT screen, i was worried with all the issues i hear about elite screens. I had no issues with the screen so far with wrinkling or waves. I rolled the dice and got lucky i guess lol....


----------



## MOberhardt

runmeshawltd said:


> I just bought a 135 Saker Tab Tension UHD AT screen, i was worried with all the issues i hear about elite screens. I had no issues with the screen so far with wrinkling or waves. I rolled the dice and got lucky i guess lol....


I think from what I've read in the sparse information all over the web, it isn't uncommon for them to have wrinkles straight out of the box that will go shortly once hung and rolled down and used, with gravity. I think I read they mention this is normal in the manual or something. But the problem ones are the various posts here, and in this thread, and other forums where they develop over time (and people have done silicone fixes like stretching and gluing to the bar I think). But it all seems to be around the tensioned versions from what I've read.

It really is had finding good information on the motorized screens. I really need to go motorized, but I just can't find that much consensus anywhere on them, especially people who have had them for a number of years.


----------



## humbland

We have had an Elite tensioned scope screen for years now. It had wrinkles that were visible with some content. I finally bit the bullet and did the stretch/silicone fix. Problem solved. Easy, peasy. Don't know why I waited so long...
Bottom line: Case build quality is not in the class with many other makers (Dalite, Stewart, etc.). However, the screen material (Cinewhite) is outstanding. 
There are "mixed" reviews of Elite online. Our screen had "issues" early on. However Elite CS really stepped up to help. 
Food for thought: The case is lightweight aluminum. This is good and bad. On one hand, it's easier to mount. On the other hand, it's difficult to ship. The design is good, but not robust. When you are shipping a 12 foot long box and it get's dropped or crushed, stuff happens...Elite bang for the buck is off the charts. In my experience, their CS stepped up, resolved the issues and we could not be happier. One of the best additions to our HT.


----------



## mdezz

Hello - I have the Elite Screens Evanesce Tab-Tension B ETB120HW2-E8 Projection Screen 
ELETB120HW28. ITs mounted but when it lowers the left side gets stuck so it lowers unevenly for the first few inches until 
the left side snaps out of the case and catches up with the right side.

Obviously this is not how it should work. It appears that when fully retracted the screen sits to the right inside the enclosure.
Basically its left edge is getting caught inside the enclosure at the "lip" until it kinda breaks free upon lowering. Anyone experience this and is there
an adjustment that can be made?

The screen is a few weeks old.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## michael1997

amazon has Elite Screens Sable Frame 2 and Elite Screens Sable Frame B2, what is the difference? I can't find it in google.


----------



## bochoss

JamesVG81 said:


> I have a 2.35:1 , 138 inch screen with the 1080p3 with a Epson 5040ub and have no issues with moire. Now the 1080p2 was terrible. With the 1080p3 on 16x9 content with a really bright sceen if you really look you can see it a little. But nothing you would notice watching movies. I only see it when I'm surffing the web usually.


Can you comment on the "velvet" frame material? Is it actually wrapped in velvet? Or is it sprayed on flocking? I noticed another reviewer complaining about black powder coming off the frame...


----------



## Fernando Dávila

Hello i want a szcinema screen 100" but is compatible with my optoma gt1080
thanks


----------



## guy80

Just received some Cinegrey 5D material. It seems to work as advertised and per the well written reviews. Blacks are noticeably deeper, it seems very punchy..I need to calibrate the projector according to the material.

Sony 45ES on High lamp mode, zoom at 90", 15ft throw.

Edit: shipped on a roll from Amazon, the product has vertical banding marks which affect the reflectivity; I'm going to try a blow dryer and see if that will take it out, otherwise it appears I will be returning the product

Edit 2: product has too much shimmer effect, impacts picture quality too much for my liking. Will be moving to Dark Abyss or Pulsar


----------



## Kothoga

Looking for some advice; about to buy a new projector and looking at the 138" 2.35 Lunette 2 vs the same size Aeon. Any input from owners? Anyone happen to have had both a flat and curved screen?


----------



## research_101

I created a thread regarding this but didn't get any attention from any owners. Wondering if anyone here has experience with using the Elite Screens motorized screen in colder temps. Do you guys use the screen if the room is colder than 70 degrees?

I'm looking to purchase 150" Saker Tab-Tension Series AcousticPro UHD. However, the following Q&A from their AcousticPro UHD product info page concerned me:

Q) Will the AcousticPro UHD material develop waves or curl over time?
A) The AcousticPro UHD material is a self-supporting, rigid material making it capable of withstanding curling/waving over time as long as it is not in a cold environment. We strongly recommend using the product in a controlled environment with a temperate of approximately 74 degrees Fahrenheit.

After checking with Elite, here's what I got from their technical team regarding use in cold temps:

"… the lower temperatures will cause some curling. That being anything under 70 degrees. The screen won’t react to high temperatures, though. The best solution is to have the screen rolled up when not in use during the winter. This at least keeps the material flattened when rolled up."

I followed up asking for clarification: "So I should be able to watch content for at least 5-6 hours without any issues when the room is cold? And as long as the screen is retracted when not in use, the cold whether will not cause issues such as waves/curling? Will the material not wave/curl when retracted due to cold temperature?"

Here's the follow-up I got: "As long as the screen is deployed when temperatures are above 70 degrees, they shouldn't have any issues with projection. The issues will occur if using the screen at low temperatures."


----------



## ShapS

I purchased an elite screens cinagrey 3D 100” screen off amazon. They sent me ‘polar star’ material instead. I contacted them and they said it was virtually identical. Anyone know if this is true? Seems a little shady as another reviewer said they received the same stuff and noticed a big difference when they demanded the cinagrey3D.


----------



## markyr17

ShapS said:


> I purchased an elite screens cinagrey 3D 100” screen off amazon. They sent me ‘polar star’ material instead. I contacted them and they said it was virtually identical. Anyone know if this is true? Seems a little shady as another reviewer said they received the same stuff and noticed a big difference when they demanded the cinagrey3D.


Yeah, it's different. I'd reccomend that you demand they send you what you ordered


----------



## brad1138

Anyone know how to set the drop limit on this Cintension B? I just got it as a replacement for a really wavy Spectrum tab tension. I hate that it is white, but It is much nicer model, I figured the trade off was worth it. 

But anyway, they said you could set the drop limit so you don't have to manually do it each time, but I don't see it in the instruction manual.


----------



## brad1138

I found instructions, but they are wrong. It says it raises as you turn the Allen key, it does not. but it does seem to go down less low each time I check. 

Poorly designed, you can not get a straight shot at the adjustment screw, so it is very hard to turn.....


https://elitescreens.com/images/download/material/Service/VLSA-CineTensionB.pdf


----------



## toddwz

Anyone has experience with Saker Tab-Tension? My projector will be Optoma UHD50. Thanks.


----------



## Kcj1906

ShapS said:


> I purchased an elite screens cinagrey 3D 100” screen off amazon. They sent me ‘polar star’ material instead. I contacted them and they said it was virtually identical. Anyone know if this is true? Seems a little shady as another reviewer said they received the same stuff and noticed a big difference when they demanded the cinagrey3D.


May I ask how you knew it was the wrong screen material. I just ordered the Aeon elite screen with Cinegrey 3D and have no way of knowing it’s the correct material, no label on the screen itself.


----------



## RLCCM

Hi all, 2 questions - 
1. Anyone know the Real World difference between current Cinegrey 3D 1.2 gain and 5D 1.5 gain? Particularly image quality at night as 75% of my viewing is in dark hours. I want to improve contrast and black levels, but wonder if a 5d is overkill at night due to artifact/hotspotting etc with its more aggressive Gain/ALR, or will it give more contrast and plasma style pop?

Usually they say you pay for what you get and 5D is a much more expensive material, but in this case, the shop has a 5D screen in stock, 34% reduced and therefore marginally cheaper than the 3D and so price not a factor in the decision.

To further elaborate - it will be a 150" screen using a Sony HW50ES with about 18ft Throw as Minimum! (projector lvl just above my head when sat down so just above mid-height of the screen). My room is open and not well controlled (floor is polished wood, a low white wall one side with a light sloped attic roof, the other side being totally open to the floor below with its large windows). I've only been projecting so far against a white textured wall (cringe i know).

2. Anyone using the edgeless Aeon Screens or standard ezFrame/Sable would be better? The Aeon looks nice in pictures but I wonder if its a bit of a gimmick (especially the light strip thing) this is not my living room. A shop told me that its better to use a normal screen with black border as that cancels out any over-spill of the image. Does having an image standing just out from the wall give it a better floaty feel? And how do others cope with overspill? Or really just no difference but for having no bezel? 

Many thanks indeed for any advice!


----------



## dago52

I have the spectrum 125 inch electric screen and all has been great. I recently purchased the harmony hub and started thinking about how I can get the screen to work with the harmony hub. My gear is in a media closet and I received the wall mount remote (ZSP-WB-B) with my screen. The wall mount remotes looks like it should be able to an IR single from the remote that came with the screen. However, I cannot get the remote to work with the sensor on the wall switch. I just want to confirm if this sensor is active? My goal was to extend the cable on the wall remote to reach my media closet and let the harmony hub do the work. 

Thanks


----------



## shelly40

Looking for opinions on the Elite CineWhite screen....

This will be about 110-115 inch screen, in a light controlled room with a ceiling mounted 5040UB

Probably looking at one of the fixed screen options.....

Good choice ?

Or are there any reasons to use the CineGray screen ?

Thanks for any input

Shelly


----------



## humbland

shelly40 said:


> Looking for opinions on the Elite CineWhite screen....
> 
> This will be about 110-115 inch screen, in a light controlled room with a ceiling mounted 5040UB
> 
> Probably looking at one of the fixed screen options.....
> 
> Good choice ?
> 
> Or are there any reasons to use the CineGray screen ?
> 
> Thanks for any input
> 
> Shelly


Really good screen material, INMO. We have a 125 " electric drop (Cinetension2) with CineWhite. It's an even 1.1 gain. Very well reviewed. 
FWIW, we had issues with it at first, but Elite CS stepped up big time.


----------



## benrub

Hi guys,

Photo attached—

Yesterday I hung my new Elite screen, the Saker B Tab-tensioned 100”, and right away I see a large crease running from top to bottom, roughly shaped like the letter “S”. It’s very distracting, and as you’d expect, particularly noticeable in brightly scenes with camera motion.

I’ve read in this thread about “waves” in a new screen, but this crease is not parallel to the screen case. I’m concerned. Have you seen this before? Any chance this will go away? I’m going to contact Elite today.
 Thank you,
Ben


----------



## humbland

benrub said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Photo attached—
> 
> Yesterday I hung my new Elite screen, the Saker B Tab-tensioned 100”, and right away I see a large crease running from top to bottom, roughly shaped like the letter “S”. It’s very distracting, and as you’d expect, particularly noticeable in brightly scenes with camera motion.
> 
> I’ve read in this thread about “waves” in a new screen, but this crease is not parallel to the screen case. I’m concerned. Have you seen this before? Any chance this will go away? I’m going to contact Elite today.
> Thank you,
> Ben


If you search this thread, you will see that we initially had a problem with "waves" on our tab tensioned Cinetension2. Elite CS stepped up and helped us resolve them. I would give them a call.


----------



## benrub

humbland said:


> If you search this thread, you will see that we initially had a problem with "waves" on our tab tensioned Cinetension2. Elite CS stepped up and helped us resolve them. I would give them a call.


humbland,

Does the photo I uploaded resemble what you had in your screen? The crease I'm seeing does not look like "waves" to me. I submitted a callback request via the Elite website.

Thank you for your reply—
Ben


----------



## humbland

benrub said:


> humbland,
> 
> Does the photo I uploaded resemble what you had in your screen? The crease I'm seeing does not look like "waves" to me. I submitted a callback request via the Elite website.
> 
> Thank you for your reply—
> Ben


No, your picture does not look like our issue. However, we had good luck with Elite CS. Hopefully, they will step up. Please post back with your outcome. Happy Holidays


----------



## benrub

research_101 said:


> Here's the follow-up I got: "As long as the screen is deployed when temperatures are above 70 degrees, they shouldn't have any issues with projection. The issues will occur if using the screen at low temperatures."


This is utterly ridiculous. You should be able to watch a movie on a screen without heating up your room. I prefer a cool room, about 68°. and I like to turn the heat off during movies because we have electric heat which is noisy. Wow.


----------



## jeffreynmandy

I found a sable frame v2, 135" 16:9 cinewhite screen for a really good deal on Craigslist. Is this a good screen for a 100% light controlled room?

It's going with a jvc x790r.


----------



## benrub

humbland said:


> No, your picture does not look like our issue. However, we had good luck with Elite CS. Hopefully, they will step up. Please post back with your outcome. Happy Holidays


Boy do I feel silly. That crazy wavy line that I thought was a "crease" in the screen... is actually being caused by the projector! Can't believe I didn't realize that.


----------



## Curamrda

Hi. 

I have now EliteScreens SakerTab Electric Tension 110". But its not straight anymore.. there are some waves and I hate the screen for it. There i have decided to buy fixed screeen. Unfortunately there was no space for window-less room for my cinema  , so I had to put the screen to my living room. But the location isnt the best one. The ambient light will be in oposite of the screen and mainly on the left site. 











So I am thinking about the Cinegray 5D screen in Aeon product. But there are couple problems. 

a] for ARL screens there should be no ambient light from the same direction as view angle
b] ARL screens has not wide view angle, only cca 80-90degrees, which means 45degree to each site. 

What is not good. Sice my girlfriend would like to cook and watch the screen 
I will have outside courtains before the windows, fully controlled, so maybe I do wont need ARL screen , right? 

Shall I get typical matte white screen instead? Or any other better recomendations for higher gain, with 170-180 viewing angle? 

Thanks


----------



## LeisureDave

benrub said:


> This is utterly ridiculous. You should be able to watch a movie on a screen without heating up your room. I prefer a cool room, about 68°. and I like to turn the heat off during movies because we have electric heat which is noisy. Wow.




Agreed. I just bought an elite screen spectrum 100” electric and the while there are no waves or wrinkles, the sides started curling in within an hour of hanging and continue to worsen. I have started retracting the screen per the suggestion I’m a previous post. I see my movie room temp to 64 degrees when not in use and 70 when in use. While the curling is not yet a distraction I believe at this rate it will be shortly. I’m hoping the rolling up with at least delay the problem. Has anyone figured out a way to combat the curling in of the sides? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatallerror

JamesVG81 said:


> I have the Elite ER138WH1W-A1080P3 As long as your getting the 1080P3 screen it's going to look great. Works great with my epson 5040ube. Have had screen samples from every one , the one I liked the best was the seymour screens XD, was a bit brighter/higher gain. I got the Elite screen dented box for 200 from amazon shipped so I can't complain. But even at full price it's a really nice screen. Picture is great. *You can't see the weave in it unless your nose is pretty much to the screen.* I have installed a bunch of screens and had a few I think you would be perfectly happy with the R135WH1-A1080P3. And 4k on it looks great so don't worie about having to upgrade later for 4k. This screen works great with it.


How close do you sit? AcousticPro 1080P3 seems to be a good deal


----------



## JamesVG81

Front row reclined is about 10-11 foot from the screen.


----------



## Maze810

Using Epson HC 2100, 120" screen, it's at the back of the room so about 20 ft diagonal throw.

http://i.imgur.com/O6BdV7c.jpg

Yellow walls, white ceiling and moldings. Light colored carpet. Almost pitch black when lights are off a some stray lights from outside. 

Which Elite screen material would be best in 120" config, if I changed nothing about this room? Thanks.


----------



## yangh

Just a quick question since I couldn't find good answer by google. I have an Elite Star Frame 135" CineWhite screen (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B53TUEW). 

I would like to know if it is possible to upgrade the screen material but keep the frame? I'm totally fine with the frame, but a bit annoyed by the screen which shows some mild hotspot and textures under certain viewing conditions. 

The screen is overall fine, but if it's easy to upgrade it I'd consider to get sth better.


----------



## Circio

Hi everyone,

I recently bought an optoma uhz65, and I'm thinking about upgrading my screen (which is a DIY frame with a matte white simple screen).

I can go up to 135", and my room is a light-controlled, dark environment, which will be even more dark once I finish renovating. 

What's the consensus on cinegrey 3d vs 5d? Is hotspotting really a concern? I really like the look of aeon edge free line.


----------



## flyers10

Anyone got their Elite motorized working with Harmony remote? I have a Starling tab tension 2 and even trying to get hub to manually learn the elite remote did nothing.


----------



## Frookster

Alan Gouger said:


> Post all your questions and answers related to Elite screens to this thread.
> 
> No sales or marketing. It will be removed. Thank you.


I have a Elite Screens M150uwh2 Manual Series Pull-down Screen 150" 4:3 aspect ratio. It has been working great for a little over 2 years, but now I have noticed the screen is pulling out of the bottom bar near the handle. We always carefully pull the screen down when we do, but it seems to be getting worse. I can imagine a point at which the entire screen will pull from the bar rendering it useless. Is there any way to fix this? Glue, epoxy? Anything that can bond the screen better to the bottom bar to prevent it from getting worse?


----------



## Frookster

*How to fix a Elite Screen with Weight Bar to Screen Separation*



Frookster said:


> I have a Elite Screens M150uwh2 Manual Series Pull-down Screen 150" 4:3 aspect ratio. It has been working great for a little over 2 years, but now I have noticed the screen is pulling out of the bottom bar near the handle. We always carefully pull the screen down when we do, but it seems to be getting worse. I can imagine a point at which the entire screen will pull from the bar rendering it useless. Is there any way to fix this? Glue, epoxy? Anything that can bond the screen better to the bottom bar to prevent it from getting worse?


So I contacted Elite Screens support and their Customer Service Manager Jaime was very helpful. He asked me to send some photos and it turned out to be a simple fix. All I had to do was slide the weight bar all the way off the screen and repair the piece that holds to screen material. It uses simple office staples to sandwich the screen and hold it in place. Some of the staples had pulled out and it just needed a few more added to hold everything in place. The screen originally had staples about 1" apart at the edges, but there were spaced about 8" apart across the 10 foot span. So I rolled out the screen onto a table, braced it so it couldn't slide off the table and did the repairs. I put in staples about every inch or so to make it more durable. They said not to use construction staples because it may split the thin wood used, but in reality the pieces that I stapled were not wood but a material called Trovicel (sign board). It was very easy to restaple and put it all back together. Now, everything is good again. (Photos of repair attached)
https://imgur.com/ClUQe94
https://imgur.com/ZW2ZkZn
https://imgur.com/Tw0kCZb
https://imgur.com/MycKXhw
https://imgur.com/u4PVL1w
https://imgur.com/QUr5FYZ


----------



## Animag771

Does anybody know the difference between these two Cinetension2 models? I'm assuming one is the CineGrey material and the other is the CineWhite material, but just want to be sure, because the price difference between them is about $500.

TE92HG2
TE92HW2

I've searched online and checked on Elite Screens website/PDFs but couldn't figure it out. I've also emailed Elite Screens CS, but still waiting for a response.

EDIT: Got a response back from CS. The HG2 is the PowerGain (1.8 gain) and the HW2 is the CineWhite (1.1 gain). Well darn I was really hoping that wasn't the case, the PowerGain is $500 cheaper, but my screen is already going to be plenty bright so it's not going to work for me. Looks like I'll have to pay the extra $500 😢


----------



## ezelkow1

flyers10 said:


> Anyone got their Elite motorized working with Harmony remote? I have a Starling tab tension 2 and even trying to get hub to manually learn the elite remote did nothing.


I have mine working with my harmony hub, it also worked with all my previous harmony remotes and transferred over to the hub. I do think I manually had to learn the IR codes long ago for up/down, and they've just kept transferring over the years

Of course my screen is about 8-10 years old now, so I have no idea if elite has changed the remote codes or anything since then


----------



## pwong888

Have a 120” acoustic transparent AcousticPro 1080P3, what distance should I put the speaker between the screen?


----------



## JackB

I'm thinking of going with a VMAX2 Dual Series in the 120"/114" size. Does anyone have any experience or recommendations with this screen?

I would prefer to buy a 120" 2.35:1 single screen pull down or motorized but I haven't found anyone who makes one of these for less than $1,000. Anybody know of one of these?


----------



## mauldo67

I need help!

I have a manual 135in Manual Series screen that is stuck. It won't go up or down, there is about 18 inches of screen that is exposed but it will not retract? I think the tensioning on it got all out of whack.

I screwed it up when I removed one of the end caps to install the u-bolts. I hope I haven't screwed it up too badly that it can't be fixed. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Elite Screens sent me instructions on how to fix this in a chat session, so hopefully I can get it working.

Thank you.


----------



## ethan3686

So i bought an elite diy yard master series 135" hangable screen. Its currently hanging from 2 nails at the top and streching by 2 nails from the bottom. 

The problem is i am getting a lot of waves and bands on the screen. Obviously i should have gone for the fixed frame. But it was way out of my budget. 

I am thinking of sticking the screen to a frame of ply wood so that it lies flat and no waves or bands are visible. Has anyone tried this? Any other suggestions are also appreciated.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## cr136124

ethan3686 said:


> So i bought an elite diy yard master series 135" hangable screen. Its currently hanging from 2 nails at the top and streching by 2 nails from the bottom.
> 
> The problem is i am getting a lot of waves and bands on the screen. Obviously i should have gone for the fixed frame. But it was way out of my budget.
> 
> I am thinking of sticking the screen to a frame of ply wood so that it lies flat and no waves or bands are visible. Has anyone tried this? Any other suggestions are also appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I didn't try that option of using a frame of plywood, but it sounds doable, I would recommend use Velcro to attach the screen to the frame and then to replicate the process like if it is a fixed screen (starting at the top, bottom, sides, etc. etc.). In other words, to have the screen material stretched evenly to the frame. 

Good luck!


----------



## humbland

ethan3686 said:


> So i bought an elite diy yard master series 135" hangable screen. Its currently hanging from 2 nails at the top and streching by 2 nails from the bottom.
> 
> The problem is i am getting a lot of waves and bands on the screen. Obviously i should have gone for the fixed frame. But it was way out of my budget.
> 
> I am thinking of sticking the screen to a frame of ply wood so that it lies flat and no waves or bands are visible. Has anyone tried this? Any other suggestions are also appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


A coupe of things:
The waves may not be visible with a projected image, or they may be minimal. 
We had a similar issue with an Elite roll down screen. Elite CS suggested a solution involving removing the bottom piece, stretching the fabric, then reattaching it. Sounds complicated, but it was fairly easy and solved matters.
The process is described in this thread (search for "waves"). Elite CS has been helpful. I would give them a try. Good luck.


----------



## ng4ever

Thanks!


----------



## baronzemo78

rustolemite said:


> Can anybody tell me is there any difference in the 2 Acoustic screens being AUHD and 1080P3? Is there any difference in the picture quality?
> The AcousticPro UHD says "4K Ultra HD, and HDR Ready" while the 1080P3 says "1080P/4K UHD" does this really matter?
> 
> I really want would the prefer the EZ Frame Acoustic screen with the border for bleed off.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Anyone compared the acousticpro 1080p3 to the UHD? Projector Central support said that the UHD has a much tighter weave but it only comes in the edge less Aeon model for fixed frame. I would prefer the sable frame or EZ frame.

I saw the comments that the acousticpro 1080p3 works with the Epson 4k e-shift but has anyone tested the acousticpro 1080p3 with a native 4k projector? I'm considering a 120" 1080p3 at about 12' distance with a JVC native 4K projector but don't want to have moire.


----------



## paindonthurt

Hello,

I’m replacing a Da Lite Permwall 159” screen. I'm debating between the Aeon 150” and 165” screens. The 165” is actually the same height and 3” longer. So I’d prefer to go with it. But it mounts totally differently than the Permwall which screws the entire frame to the wall. I know the Aeon has two mounts. My question is do you need clearance above it to hang it? If so how much? Any pics would be great too. Thanks.


----------



## vinnie123

I really like the fixed frame, but the picture quality isn't amazing. In bright scenes (especially ice when watching hockey) you can see the woven material of the screen itself, almost looks like pixels but you can see it even when the projector (Optoma UDH60) is off. Luckily I don't see any waves in the screen, it stretches out perfectly with the springs. 

Am I the only one? I would like to find something better, but I don't know what to get! 

My 120' Elite Screen: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00Y7XA2OA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Maestrosc

Elite CURVE235-138A1080P3 138in 2.35:1 Anyone have any experience with this screen/material?

Am matching it up with a HT9060 and a ISCO III Anamorphic lens ?


----------



## JLWilliams

Hello everyone,

I just purchased an Elite Screen Sable B2 to replace my DYI screen. I wanted to put some LED lights on the back and was thinking of putting the mounting brackets on pieces of 2x4 to push the screen out a bit for the LED lights. Anyone have any suggestions on how to best mount it?

Thanks


----------



## FN2817

looking for an recommendation on an an elite screen to pair with an uhd60. Yes I do have the sample packs and iam not seeing any benefits from the ALR material. looking at either 120-150in fixed. Either an sable screen or Aeon. Right now projector is resting on an shelf and being projected onto the wall. I want to stay under 600 bucs. I do have some carls material but I dont think I want to build it anymore myself. Room is 70 % light controlled. Main room of an townhouse. This is what i have in mind.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/elite-screens-aeon-edge-free-120-projector-screen-white/3980178.p?skuId=3980178


----------



## JLWilliams

FN2817 said:


> looking for an recommendation on an an elite screen to pair with an uhd60. Yes I do have the sample packs and iam not seeing any benefits from the ALR material. looking at either 120-150in fixed. Either an sable screen or Aeon. Right now projector is resting on an shelf and being projected onto the wall. I want to stay under 600 bucs. I do have some carls material but I dont think I want to build it anymore myself. Room is 70 % light controlled. Main room of an townhouse. This is what i have in mind.
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/elite-screens-aeon-edge-free-120-projector-screen-white/3980178.p?skuId=3980178


I just bought the ES Sable B2 for my UHD60 as recommended from ES customer support.


----------



## paindonthurt

Just order the ES Aeon 150” screen. Using with my EPSON 6040UB


----------



## Solarium

I'm going to upgrade to a 135" fixed panel screen in a relatively not light-controlled living room. It would be completely dark at night obviously, but during the day I can use the window panels and black out curtains to block out some light, but there's still significant light leakage. I bought the sample packs to compare the cinegrey, 3D and 5D versions to my current cinewhite electric 100" screen. I honestly can't tell if there's too much of a difference, perhaps the room even at daytime already has enough light control? There might be a difference if I turn on the living room lights, but that never happens when I watch the projector. The 135" cinewhite is $350 but the 5D is $1350, and I can't justify spending $1k more for something that is not very apparent to me. I'm trying to get a decent panel, since this will be used for many years through multiple different projector upgrades. Should I just go with the cinewhite until there's something significantly better come along? Or if I'm ready to spend $5k on one of those SI diamond blacks.


----------



## plasmaowner

Hey guys please help, I'm able to purchase a bring new sealed in box Elite Starling 2 Tab-Tension 150 inch screen for over 50% off. Should I jump on this? The model number is STT150XWH2-E6. It says the screen material is the Spectra White FG (fiberglass backed) matte white. Is it really inferior to the CineWhite? Should that be a concern? Should I stay away from this screen? 



I currently have a 159" Da-lite HP 2.8 manual pull-down screen that has been incredible over the years. It still looks incredible but does have a few waves in the screen now. Other then that it's in excellent condition. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## flyers10

plasmaowner said:


> Hey guys please help, I'm able to purchase a bring new sealed in box Elite Starling 2 Tab-Tension 150 inch screen for over 50% off. Should I jump on this? The model number is STT150XWH2-E6. It says the screen material is the Spectra White FG (fiberglass backed) matte white. Is it really inferior to the CineWhite? Should that be a concern? Should I stay away from this screen?
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have a 159" Da-lite HP 2.8 manual pull-down screen that has been incredible over the years. It still looks incredible but does have a few waves in the screen now. Other then that it's in excellent condition. What do you guys think I should do?


I have the 135" in the ALR cinegrey5D material. Never seen the spectra white material. I think this is a good model and at 50% off seems like worth a try.


----------



## plasmaowner

flyers10 said:


> I have the 135" in the ALR cinegrey5D material. Never seen the spectra white material. I think this is a good model and at 50% off seems like worth a try.



Thanks for the reply. How long have you had yours? I'm just wondering how they hold up over the years. This model in particular, is it reliable. Does this model have any issues developing waves or the screen curling up on sides?


----------



## flyers10

plasmaowner said:


> Thanks for the reply. How long have you had yours? I'm just wondering how they hold up over the years. This model in particular, is it reliable. Does this model have any issues developing waves or the screen curling up on sides?


Had mine only since December. Screen was perfect out of the box. Got it hung and started watching it. Didn't need to adjust anything.


----------



## plasmaowner

flyers10 said:


> Had mine only since December. Screen was perfect out of the box. Got it hung and started watching it. Didn't need to adjust anything.



Okay I think I'm gonna bite. If anyone is in the DFW area and interested in my HP screen please send PM.


----------



## FN2817

So after having no screen for over an year, all i have to say is wow. It makes the room so much normal looking. Ended up going with the 135" sable 2 white. I was able to assemble the screen by my self, just need to hang it on the wall. Have it resting on an table as of now. Will post some pictures later.


----------



## Cla55clown

Everywhere I look the Yard Master 2 series screen in 120" is Sold Out. Is this a discontinued product or is there just a high demand this time of year? Anyone have any experience with this screen in a backyard setup?


----------



## hobbs47

Cla55clown said:


> Everywhere I look the Yard Master 2 series screen in 120" is Sold Out. Is this a discontinued product or is there just a high demand this time of year? Anyone have any experience with this screen in a backyard setup?



I’ve used the 100" Yardmaster 2 with my Benq short throw projector in a back yard for a couple fight nights. Looks great as long as it’s night time. Easy set up and tear down.


----------



## JLWilliams

Hey everyone, 

I have a Sable B2 and wanted to mount some LED backlights, but since it's so flush to the wall I was wondering how to mount them. Has anyone had any luck with mounting an LED backlight to the fixed frames?


----------



## ethan3686

JLWilliams said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sable B2 and wanted to mount some LED backlights, but since it's so flush to the wall I was wondering how to mount them. Has anyone had any luck with mounting an LED backlight to the fixed frames?


Same here..It just dpesnt have enough room. Only thing you can do is to wrap it around the frame. But you need a lengthy led strip for that.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLWilliams

ethan3686 said:


> Same here..It just dpesnt have enough room. Only thing you can do is to wrap it around the frame. But you need a lengthy led strip for that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I had it wrapped around my old screen, the one in my profile pic, it was DIY, but had issues with it being to bring in certain places as you could see the LED's.


----------



## Polish Hammer

I got an Epson 5040ub and am looking to possibly upgrade the screen. Currently have a DIY Parkland Plastic screen that is 13+ years old. In a basement that is pretty well light controlled, would an Aeon Cinewhite be a good way to go? Can fit in 100" (currently 92") but nothing larger. (Can actually get that one for free with some points I have, otherwise waiting for a SilverTicket deal.)


----------



## fst96se

Hey all, I just picked up a vmax135 powered screen, and the motor is bad. Screen is in full drop state. 

Is it possible to manually retract this screen at all? Want to manually retract it about 4 inches to reduce the “drop” area above the screen. 

Thanks!!


----------



## humbland

fst96se said:


> Hey all, I just picked up a vmax135 powered screen, and the motor is bad. Screen is in full drop state.
> 
> Is it possible to manually retract this screen at all? Want to manually retract it about 4 inches to reduce the “drop” area above the screen.
> 
> Thanks!!


Call Elite CS. They were very helpful in resolving problems with our screen.
Good luck


----------



## fst96se

humbland said:


> Call Elite CS. They were very helpful in resolving problems with our screen.
> Good luck


Bought the screen used. CS isn’t going to help me. 

I know people in this thread have manually set their own drop limits, I suspect someone here knows if it’s possible to manually wind the screen... even if just four inches.


----------



## johnnydamage

GuitarGeorge said:


> Does anyone have a WraithVeil material rear projection screen? It is advertised as being a 2.2 gain screen, but I want some feedback from someone who has seen one in action. The application will be a high ambient light situation.


you ever get any feedback? thank you.


----------



## davidsco27

Here's my experience with an Elite Screen. Purchased the M80NWV 80" projector screen last August. It's been a decent screen, picturewise, although it did have a little creasing in it. Last week I happened to notice part of the left side had pulled out of the bottom cross rod, about 5, 6" in. The screen had never been roughly used or pulled, and in fact, hasn't really been used all that much. A little poor construction if you ask me. I contacted the company and they were relatively quick to respond. After I submitted the form with a photo and receipt they Fedex'd out a replacement, but the replacement arrives Saturday and although it's the same model number, the hooks are different and face a different direction, the screen material is thinner and the bottom cross pole is square edged instead of a round pole. On top of all this, IT DOESN'T RETRACT when you pull it! Unbelievably. I am so annoyed right now. Anyway, that's my 2 cents on the company and product from my own experience. As always, YMMV


----------



## humbland

davidsco27 said:


> Here's my experience with an Elite Screen. Purchased the M80NWV 80" projector screen last August. It's been a decent screen, picturewise, although it did have a little creasing in it. Last week I happened to notice part of the left side had pulled out of the bottom cross rod, about 5, 6" in. The screen had never been roughly used or pulled, and in fact, hasn't really been used all that much. A little poor construction if you ask me. I contacted the company and they were relatively quick to respond. After I submitted the form with a photo and receipt they Fedex'd out a replacement, but the replacement arrives Saturday and although it's the same model number, the hooks are different and face a different direction, the screen material is thinner and the bottom cross pole is square edged instead of a round pole. On top of all this, IT DOESN'T RETRACT when you pull it! Unbelievably. I am so annoyed right now. Anyway, that's my 2 cents on the company and product from my own experience. As always, YMMV


We had initial problems with our screen as well. However, Elite CS went above and beyond to address them.  Even after the second issue, they stepped up and took aggressive action to make sure that we were happy. If you are patient, I have confidence that they will do the same for you. 
Is it frustrating? No doubt. If you want better build quality, then buy DaLite or Stewart. If you want to pay less and end up with _excellent screen material _and a working (but less than robust) screen case, then stay with Elite.
Let us know how it goes.
My $.02


----------



## davidsco27

humbland said:


> We had initial problems with our screen as well. However, Elite CS went above and beyond to address them.  Even after the second issue, they stepped up and took aggressive action to make sure that we were happy. If you are patient, I have confidence that they will do the same for you.
> Is it frustrating? No doubt. If you want better build quality, then buy DaLite or Stewart. If you want to pay less and end up with _excellent screen material _and a working (but less than robust) screen case, then stay with Elite.
> Let us know how it goes.
> My $.02



Day two, still haven't heard from them. I left a VM yesterday for their head and emailed all 4 of the customer contacts I was given by them. No response. I also see they have a D+ rating with the BBB. Pretty hard to get below an A with them unless you don't respond to customer complaints. A business can respond and tell the customer to go screw and still maintain an A, so. Also see similar from others.


----------



## humbland

davidsco27 said:


> Day two, still haven't heard from them. I left a VM yesterday for their head and emailed all 4 of the customer contacts I was given by them. No response. I also see they have a D+ rating with the BBB. Pretty hard to get below an A with them unless you don't respond to customer complaints. A business can respond and tell the customer to go screw and still maintain an A, so. Also see similar from others.


By "day two", f you are saying that you tried on a weekend, then perhaps they are not getting your message. In our particular case, they stepped up with great communication and service. YRMD.
Also, the difference could be that your purchase was in the middle of last year. Our issues were within the first couple of weeks. Just for curiosity, did you buy directly from them? If so, how long was your warranty?


----------



## davidsco27

humbland said:


> By "day two", f you are saying that you tried on a weekend, then perhaps they are not getting your message. In our particular case, they stepped up with great communication and service. YRMD.
> Also, the difference could be that your purchase was in the middle of last year. Our issues were within the first couple of weeks. Just for curiosity, did you buy directly from them? If so, how long was your warranty?


Sent them all two emails over the weekend and another yesterday. Also called and left a VM early yesterday. If I sent out a shoddy replacement product to a customer, I'd respond quickly


----------



## humbland

davidsco27 said:


> Sent them all two emails over the weekend and another yesterday. Also called and left a VM early yesterday. If I sent out a shoddy replacement product to a customer, I'd respond quickly


To me, considering they have already tried to help by sending you a replacement screen, you seem pretty impatient...
BTW, you did not answer my question. Did you buy it directly from Elite? How long was your warranty?


----------



## davidsco27

humbland said:


> To me, considering they have already tried to help by sending you a replacement screen, you seem pretty impatient...
> BTW, you did not answer my question. Did you buy it directly from Elite? How long was your warranty?


Had they not sent me a piece of junk in replacement, maybe more "patience" would be warranted. It was purchased from a retailer. The warranty is 2 years. I did finally hear back from them a few minutes ago, but was told what I received was the "new" version and they don't have any of the old. As I stated, the new one is obviously of much poorer quality, not to mention the non-working retractor


----------



## Run&Gun

If I'm reading this right, it sounds like the "new" replacement screen isn't functioning properly with the existing frame. If it's under warranty(which it sounds like it is by a fair margin), then the manufacturer should be responsible for providing the customer with a wholly and fully functional unit, if just replacing the bad part does not work properly with the remainder of the unit. In other words, if the screen needed to be replaced under warranty and the new version of the screen doesn't work properly with the existing frame and the "old" screens are no longer available, that's not the customers fault, and the manufacturer need to replace the entire unit.


----------



## davidsco27

Run&Gun said:


> If I'm reading this right, it sounds like the "new" replacement screen isn't functioning properly with the existing frame. If it's under warranty(which it sounds like it is by a fair margin), then the manufacturer should be responsible for providing the customer with a wholly and fully functional unit, if just replacing the bad part does not work properly with the remainder of the unit. In other words, if the screen needed to be replaced under warranty and the new version of the screen doesn't work properly with the existing frame and the "old" screens are no longer available, that's not the customers fault, and the manufacturer need to replace the entire unit.


They didn't send a part, they sent an entire failed screen.


----------



## humbland

davidsco27 said:


> They didn't send a part, they sent an entire failed screen.


AND, they will probably send you another one to replace that one (if you ask nicely). In our case, they stayed with it until the problem was solved. It took a couple of attempts. Shipping huge projector screens is problematic. Things happen. As I Said, the build quality of Elite is not the most robust (neither is the price). However, the CS experience was excellent. 
In your case, they have stepped up so far. Hang in there until you are satisfied. 
My $.02


----------



## Jacob305

Last year I bought a tripod elite screens size 113. I got and it was a bit wavy spot that was very on the side. a few months later I got in contact with elite about the screen. I sent them a picture of the wavy part.. they sent me a new one.. it worked much better overall. they had me destroy the first screen and take photos. I never had to send that one back.


its been working fine ever since.


Jacob


----------



## humbland

Jacob305 said:


> Last year I bought a tripod elite screens size 113. I got and it was a bit wavy spot that was very on the side. a few months later I got in contact with elite about the screen. I sent them a picture of the wavy part.. they sent me a new one.. it worked much better overall. they had me destroy the first screen and take photos. I never had to send that one back.
> its been working fine ever since.
> Jacob


Sounds like Elite CS stepped up for you. That's what they did for us as well. Glad to hear of another positive take. 
Personally, I would not hesitate to buy another screen from them. 
Bottom line: If you want excellent build quality, then DaLite or Stewart are the way to go. If you want to spend a fraction of the price and get _excellent screen fabric_, then Elite can fill the bill. Be prepared that there is no "free lunch". However, Elite CS will try and fix any issue that comes up.
My $.02


----------



## riddle

Hi, does some one here about new material Daywalker ?





Code:


https://www.elitescreens.eu/media/pdf/f8/fc/ab/User_Guide_Daywalker-Motorized_series_V10242019MZ.pdf


----------



## humbland

riddle said:


> Hi, does some one here about new material Daywalker ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.elitescreens.eu/media/pdf/f8/fc/ab/User_Guide_Daywalker-Motorized_series_V10242019MZ.pdf


 Link not working...


----------



## riddle

humbland said:


> Link not working...



Yes, this links works. It is PDF manual.


This is some video what i found on youtube


----------



## riddle

No one have some more info?


----------



## JamesVG81

I can’t really seam to find any AT screens from elite for sale in stock any more. I have there 138inch 2.35:1 AT screen believe it’s a stable2. I want to step up to a bigger one but I can’t seem to find any. All I can find is there new zero edge one. Any one else have better luck. Got the one I have now from amazon.


----------



## riddle

DW3 (ALR - optimized for home theater) Gain 1.0


https://www.heimkinoraum.de/leinwae...reens-daywalker-tension-kontrastleinwand-1454


----------



## Jrunr

I have a 120" Elite Aeon screen and want to change the material to AT. How can I do that? Is it even possible to get the replacement material? or do I have to buy and entirely new screen/frame, etc?


----------



## force10

Elite is out of material,Ive been waiting for my warranty replacement for my AEON 158" 2.35:1 since December now they have stoped responding with an eta or any update.


----------



## avsBuddy

Most of Elite screens are out of stock on amazon. I wonder if their screens are manufactured in areas of China that were hit hard by Coronavirus.


----------



## Run&Gun

avsBuddy said:


> Most of Elite screens are out of stock on amazon. I wonder if their screens are manufactured in areas of China that were hit hard by Coronavirus.


Have you looked directly on their site? I’m thinking about trying to get them to replace my 120” UST Velcro tensioned screen with the spring tensioned model, because it keeps puckering/wrinkling/waving(despite being professionally installed and re-tensioned). They’ve been out-of-stock since Thanksgiving, but they were showing in-stock directly a few days ago.


----------



## Jrunr

I just need to find AT material that will fit my 120 Aeon frame...


----------



## riddle

Yes, i think Elite Screens have factory in China and for this reasons they dont have some screens or they developed new material and they will change theys offer. Looks here on they website at EU https://www.elitescreens.eu/en/eur/daywalker-16-9-frameless-alr-fixed-frame-projector-screen .


----------



## annihilator

hi guys

in case i've a second version of cinegrey 5D (no velcro) 92 inches fixed screen.
New condition, used 20 days.

In case i am selling it. if someone interested just pm

Located in Italy


----------



## t0g

I am looking into getting a 135in Elite Screen Aeon Series. However I am having problems deciding on what material I should get. My current set up is a Benq TK850 ceiling mounted, around 14 feet back from the wall in a mostly light controlled room (no windows, but walls and ceiling are light / medium grey). Currently projecting on the grey wall and it looks great to me (this is my first projector so I have really nothing to compare it to). I originally wanted to get the cinegrey 3D but reading that it has to be perfectly set up or it may have issue worries me. Also, how bad will the picture degrade when you go outside of the 90 deg fov? There may be times when I have multiple people over that will be outside of the sweet spot. Should I just go with the cinegrey material since the room is mostly light controlled? Thanks!


----------



## noob00224

t0g said:


> I am looking into getting a 135in Elite Screen Aeon Series. However I am having problems deciding on what material I should get. My current set up is a Benq TK850 ceiling mounted, around 14 feet back from the wall in a mostly light controlled room (no windows, but walls and ceiling are light / medium grey). Currently projecting on the grey wall and it looks great to me (this is my first projector so I have really nothing to compare it to). I originally wanted to get the cinegrey 3D but reading that it has to be perfectly set up or it may have issue worries me. Also, how bad will the picture degrade when you go outside of the 90 deg fov? There may be times when I have multiple people over that will be outside of the sweet spot. Should I just go with the cinegrey material since the room is mostly light controlled? Thanks!


Firstly any projector will benefit from room treatment:
https://www.facebook.com/projectiondream/videos/1692721894385217/

Projectors like the TK850 are designed for sports/living rooms with some ambient light, and don't do well (compared to other models) in dark room performance.

The TK850 also has a throw ratio of 1.47x. The 3D and 5D require ~1.9x throw ratio to not display hotspot/sparke.
This is what an 1080p Benq with a 1.5x throw ratio looks like:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/2122202-aeon-elite-screen-cinegrey-3d-9.html#post58809924

The hotspot is not really visible, except in very bright scenes. The examples with the white Google home page is the worst case scenario.

The Cinegrey 3D has a 45 degree half gain, which means at that angle is half as bright as from the front.

If you want an ALR screen that has less artifacts the only not expensive option is paints. Create a new thread here for that:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/110-diy-screen-section/

But the best solution is get a projector with good picture quality and treat the room.


----------



## [email protected]

*thinking of buying a new screen*

I am thinking about upgrading my screen from cinegrey to cinegrey 3d

What kind of difference would i expect from the same size screen (probably buy a bigger size but lets stick to 1:1 comparison)

would the image be brighter on cine 3d vs normal cinegrey (1.2 vs 1.0 gain but 3d also ALR) any color shift as my PJ is calibrated.
main question is would i see any of the lines and smudges some people complain about? would ALR help a windowless, light off room with white ceiling, beige walls, light colored carpet and white couch? 

screen I'm eyeing is 135 inches(all measurements for 135 inch) so i need 15 feet for 1.5 ratio for PJ distance. currently my lens is about 14.5 feet away
next my lens center is about 12 inches down from the screen top. (sitting on a shelf and lens shifted down for image)
sitting distance is about 12-15 feet back (depending on couch vs recliner) and eye line is 12-20 inches above bottom of screen

based on my setup would CINEGREY 3D offer more brightness to help offset the larger size, minimal spotting or lines or anything but a perfect image? and maybe offer better light control even though right now blacks are nearly perfect due to having a JVC x790R. Also currently my screen has pretty even uniformity in all values.


----------



## noob00224

[email protected] said:


> I am thinking about upgrading my screen from cinegrey to cinegrey 3d
> 
> What kind of difference would i expect from the same size screen (probably buy a bigger size but lets stick to 1:1 comparison)
> 
> would the image be brighter on cine 3d vs normal cinegrey (1.2 vs 1.0 gain but 3d also ALR) any color shift as my PJ is calibrated.
> main question is would i see any of the lines and smudges some people complain about? would ALR help a windowless, light off room with white ceiling, beige walls, light colored carpet and white couch?
> 
> screen I'm eyeing is 135 inches(all measurements for 135 inch) so i need 15 feet for 1.5 ratio for PJ distance. currently my lens is about 14.5 feet away
> next my lens center is about 12 inches down from the screen top. (sitting on a shelf and lens shifted down for image)
> sitting distance is about 12-15 feet back (depending on couch vs recliner) and eye line is 12-20 inches above bottom of screen
> 
> based on my setup would CINEGREY 3D offer more brightness to help offset the larger size, minimal spotting or lines or anything but a perfect image? and maybe offer better light control even though right now blacks are nearly perfect due to having a JVC x790R. Also currently my screen has pretty even uniformity in all values.


Some of the information you require is literally in the previous post, might want to read it.

The Cinegrey matte is actually 0.5/0.6. The 3D is 0.7 and the 5D is 1.0. How can a grey matte screen be 1.0? 

What are the lines and smudges you're referring to?

The screen does not _have _uniformity, incorrect installation of some screens can cause that.


----------



## [email protected]

noob00224 said:


> Some of the information you require is literally in the previous post, might want to read it.
> 
> The Cinegrey matte is actually 0.5/0.6. The 3D is 0.7 and the 5D is 1.0. How can a grey matte screen be 1.0?
> 
> What are the lines and smudges you're referring to?
> 
> The screen does not _have _uniformity, incorrect installation of some screens can cause that.


maybe a dumb question but where did those "real gains" come from , i tried to find those numbers but can only find the ones that elite gives, saying cingrey is 1.0 white is 1.1 and 3d was 1.2 while 5d was 1.5.

If white is actually going to be twice the gain of my cinegrey, I might actually go that direction. As i use a JVC x790r and think the increased brightness would be better than the slightly worse blacks. If you have the real gains for the cinegrey and cinewhite i would love to see that. Do you think white would wash out noticeably more than my cinegrey since neither are ALR. I saw the post above being similar but did not include seating angle and projector angle, just the distance. and from what i hear 3d needs very a very specific set-up to work best. I was mainly picking it as it was listed as the highest gain offered by the AEON line.


----------



## noob00224

[email protected] said:


> maybe a dumb question but where did those "real gains" come from , i tried to find those numbers but can only find the ones that elite gives, saying cingrey is 1.0 white is 1.1 and 3d was 1.2 while 5d was 1.5.
> 
> If white is actually going to be twice the gain of my cinegrey, I might actually go that direction. As i use a JVC x790r and think the increased brightness would be better than the slightly worse blacks. If you have the real gains for the cinegrey and cinewhite i would love to see that. Do you think white would wash out noticeably more than my cinegrey since neither are ALR. I saw the post above being similar but did not include seating angle and projector angle, just the distance. and from what i hear 3d needs very a very specific set-up to work best. I was mainly picking it as it was listed as the highest gain offered by the AEON line.


What is very a very specific set-up to work best and where did you hear it from?

Unless the projector is too close, projector angles to the screen are going to be fine. 

I don't understand what you need to know about seating angle. The specifications state that half angle is 45 degrees for the 3D and and 40 for the 5D. This means that at that angle the image is half as bright as when viewed from the center axis. There's a graph and everything on the Elite webiste. And it literally says so in the previous page. Maybe read it again.

Those gains in the previous post are accurate. Do you think I'm making it up? They were measured. For the 5D:
https://www.accucalav.com/wp-content/uploads/accucal_front_projection_screen_report.pdf

The 1.1 white screen is also in the report, but most white screens that claim to be 1.1. are around 1.0 gain.

The 3D was measured by a respected calibrator. I can get that link as well if you don't believe me. But I have the 3D and have come to a similar conclusion. The 5D has also been measured by other users at ~1.0 as well.

The Cinegrey matte (which I've also had) is a matte grey screen. Think about it logically. A white screen is 1.0 gain. The darker it is the lower gain it has, which is why it's grey. I estimated based on the difference with the 3D, brightness and by judging on the shade of grey to be ~0.5/0.6. The only way it's 1.0 is if it has some gain enhancing properties, which is does not.

The highest gain would be the 5D, and this is taken from your own post.

For an 135" screen I would personally not go with a Cinegrey matte since it's too dark. It does help to a degree with room reflections.

How much will the white screen wash out the image depends on how close the walls are. For normal rooms they are not too far. 

Unless you're willing to spend $4000 on an ALR screen that will not artifact (artifact little) at 1.5x throw the only option are paint mixes. These mixes can have ALR properties and can be customized. Will deepen the blacks and brighten the whites at the same time. It's also noted in the previous post.

Samples are available, or you can just use an A4 paper to get an idea.


----------



## [email protected]

*HELP no idea how freaking insane the screen assembly would be this freaking hard*

So have an elite screens aeon borderless cinewhite V3 (POS so far).

First issue is the tension rods were to long for the horizontal distance, 6 inches longer than the width (i just pushed them in to overlap)

next the freaking things is hard as **** to pull the corners tight first as the instructions say!!! (room temp was 78f to help make it more maleable)

next i have it all set up and can already tell i will now be going borderless due to the corners can not be covered ( I think 1-2 are covered but the others are noticeably not close) not like an inch or anything crazy but still its $600

Now the part i really need HELP with is the velvet border I am putting on due to the corners, I have it in place while screen is on the floor. I see it says to use m5x12 screw which i have from the kit but there is not a single ****ing hole on the velvet border, WTF do I do. Sorry but this is in bull**** having issue after issue (I'm not even sure the screen will last as the tension is so tight one of the corner holes is ripped within a quarter inch of fully tearing, while nearly every other corner spring has torn part way through the material)

For real how do you install the V3 velvet border that is on aluminium rails?!?!?!?!?! Would have finished it if it had holes!!! aaarrghhhhhhh


----------



## rollon1980

I’ve put this into another thread but want to share it here too.


My friend got a 140” CineGrey 5D to begin with then they (accidentally mind you) replaced the material with CineGrey 3D.
He is using a JVC x9900 shooting from about 5m.

I absolutely hated the CineGrey 5D he had. Heaps of sparkles and visible screen structure. It really got in the way of watching content for me. He wasn’t as bothered with it. 

However, the hot spotting the brightness drop off was noticeable for everyone. I personally would NOT use CineGrey 5D for anything larger than 100”, regardless of the throw ratio due to this.

A few weeks ago he received a replacement material and it is actually the CineGrey 3D. I think this is a much better material all around, even during the daytime. Minimal artefacting (only in very bright scenes and it’s minimal really).

The brightness drop off is much less obvious and more minimal. If you look for it, it’s there but it is not bad. In fact, you can watch this screen at extreme angles (West beyond 90 degrees) and still get a respectable image. You could not do that with the CineGrey 5D.

I personally had a Dark Energy Pulsar in 100” that had artefacts that are worse than the 3D and less than the 5D. It performed well for light rejection but the artefacts were distracting. It had to be sent back due to manufacturing issues and after having seen the latest CineGrey 3D material, I am going to switch to it in special order CinemaScope format. 

I think stop obsessing about the sparklies With very very bright objects, guys. It happens even on high end screens and materials. The CineGrey 3D is a good material!!!


----------



## satyab

I got 135" Cine grey 3D with JVC NX7. Recently built a theater room in basement and planning for 150". Given the dark room, does Cine white will be more beneficial? I am having hard time finding Cine white screen from my usual sources.


----------



## noob00224

satyab said:


> I got 135" Cine grey 3D with JVC NX7. Recently built a theater room in basement and planning for 150". Given the dark room, does Cine white will be more beneficial? I am having hard time finding Cine white screen from my usual sources.


The 3D has a 0.7 gain, and the NX7 is not that bright. The projector must also be placed further away from the screen, which will also reduce it's brightness. 

For 150" (16:9?) even 135" the 3D would be too dim.


For a projector like the NX7 you don't want any ambient light or even wall reflections. 

The first step is to treat the room for reflections.

Secondly get a smooth white screen. HDR requires more brightness, so a screen with a higher gain would be very beneficial. 

I recommend the Stewart ST130 G4 which actually has 1.3 gain.

The projector should also be placed as close as possible to the screen since from closest to furthest placing distance it will loose 27% brightness.


----------



## satyab

noob00224 said:


> The 3D has a 0.7 gain, and the NX7 is not that bright. The projector must also be placed further away from the screen, which will also reduce it's brightness.
> 
> For 150" (16:9?) even 135" the 3D would be too dim.
> 
> 
> For a projector like the NX7 you don't want any ambient light or even wall reflections.
> 
> The first step is to treat the room for reflections.
> 
> Secondly get a smooth white screen. HDR requires more brightness, so a screen with a higher gain would be very beneficial.
> 
> I recommend the Stewart ST130 G4 which actually has 1.3 gain.
> 
> The projector should also be placed as close as possible to the screen since from closest to furthest placing distance it will loose 27% brightness.


Room was well treated and can get pitch dark without reflections. 
ST130 was initial plan and got quote 3K for edge less version. But diverted the funds to upgrade to 7.1.4 system from Soundbar. For now plan to stick with something under 1K. I didn't come across anything other than Elite for that price with edge-less option.


----------



## noob00224

satyab said:


> Room was well treated and can get pitch dark without reflections.
> ST130 was initial plan and got quote 3K for edge less version. But diverted the funds to upgrade to 7.1.4 system from Soundbar. For now plan to stick with something under 1K. I didn't come across anything other than Elite for that price with edge-less option.


I'm not aware of any similar positive gain white screen. The Neve is 1.1. 

Edge less is not a good idea because it's often difficult to get the projector and screen lined up and the black edge hides and spill.

But if you buy the NX7 the ST130 is also worth the investment.

Maybe try a paint mix with positive gain, applicable either on a wall or a cheap white screen.


----------



## Almondo99

Minimum recommended distance for the 1080p3 screen? Planning a 100" at 9ft distance, worried about seeing the pattern. Would love to move the seats back and go bigger screen but it's a weird setup and seats kind of locked in.


----------



## noob00224

Almondo99 said:


> Minimum recommended distance for the 1080p3 screen? Planning a 100" at 9ft distance, worried about seeing the pattern. Would love to move the seats back and go bigger screen but it's a weird setup and seats kind of locked in.


Sharpness perception/screen wall effect is affected by many factors. 

The only way to find out if it's visible is to use it live. Don't buy the screen before the projector. You can get some samples as well.


----------



## Robert Clark

[email protected] said:


> So have an elite screens aeon borderless cinewhite V3 (POS so far).
> 
> First issue is the tension rods were to long for the horizontal distance, 6 inches longer than the width (i just pushed them in to overlap)
> 
> next the freaking things is hard as **** to pull the corners tight first as the instructions say!!! (room temp was 78f to help make it more maleable)
> 
> next i have it all set up and can already tell i will now be going borderless due to the corners can not be covered ( I think 1-2 are covered but the others are noticeably not close) not like an inch or anything crazy but still its $600
> 
> Now the part i really need HELP with is the velvet border I am putting on due to the corners, I have it in place while screen is on the floor. I see it says to use m5x12 screw which i have from the kit but there is not a single ****ing hole on the velvet border, WTF do I do. Sorry but this is in bull**** having issue after issue (I'm not even sure the screen will last as the tension is so tight one of the corner holes is ripped within a quarter inch of fully tearing, while nearly every other corner spring has torn part way through the material)
> 
> For real how do you install the V3 velvet border that is on aluminium rails?!?!?!?!?! Would have finished it if it had holes!!! aaarrghhhhhhh


I just replaced my Dalite HighPower with a Elite borderless. My son and I cut off the excess plastic tension rods. I didn't have much of a problem with the corners. My velvet border kind of "snapped" onto the edge. There was one tiny screw hole near the ends of each part that were partially hidden by the velvet fabric. On sheet metal screw went into each hole and into one of the grooves on the back.

I'm pretty happy with mine. Nothing beats the Dalite High Power screen material but it's no longer made and I wanted to go up to 150".
Best of luck!


----------



## jugsta

Does anyone know off hand the material that the pull down bar in the manuals series screens are made of. I was hoping to drill a pilot hole into each end cap of the bar and screw a hookeye into the sides for tensioning purposes. Anyone have an idea or an opinion on this?


----------



## Endurah Game

Everything is out of stock


----------



## humbland

Robert Clark said:


> I just replaced my Dalite HighPower with a Elite borderless. My son and I cut off the excess plastic tension rods. I didn't have much of a problem with the corners. My velvet border kind of "snapped" onto the edge. There was one tiny screw hole near the ends of each part that were partially hidden by the velvet fabric. On sheet metal screw went into each hole and into one of the grooves on the back.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with mine. Nothing beats the Dalite High Power screen material but it's no longer made and I wanted to go up to 150".
> Best of luck!


We have a 125" diag Elite Cinetension scope. It's been a great addition to our HT.
Like you, we have a 110" diag 16x9 DaLite Cosm Electrol HP 2.8 that I just cannot get rid of...I have wanted to go to a larger 16x9 screen for years, but I have yet to see a screen than can _hold a candle_ to the HP (HT humor)


----------



## LLCD

*Vertical waves on my Saker tab tension screen..*

Hello Everyone,


I got a tab tension Saker 150" screen and I have about 3 vertical waves on the screen. Has anybody had the same issue and how were you able to solve them? I read somewhere that other people used a blow dryer to get rid of the wrinkles but I am not sure if anybody has used it for the vertical waves.
The screen is about 3 weeks old and it was like this from the beginning.



Thanks.


----------



## humbland

We had a vertical wave issue with our Elite Cinetension2 tab tensioned screen.
The resolution was pretty straightforward. Use the search function in this thread. I posted it.
Elite CS was very helpful with the fix.
Why not give them a call?


----------



## LLCD

humbland said:


> We had a vertical wave issue with our Elite Cinetension2 tab tensioned screen.
> The resolution was pretty straightforward. Use the search function in this thread. I posted it.
> Elite CS was very helpful with the fix.
> Why not give them a call?



Thanks humbland. I will search for the Cinetension2 tab tensioned solution on this thread. I am in contact with Elite screens but the turnaround was a little bit slow.


----------



## audionewer

i am looking to buy elite vmax dual screen. do u guys know where to buy one of those?


----------



## noob00224

It seems Elite has an ALR screen, DayWalker DW3, but listed only on the EU website. Claims a 1.0 gain, and is available only in drop down tab tension version. Could not find any more info, like viewing angle:








						DayWalker DW3 Tab Tension 16:9 electric projector screen
					

The Daywalker  Series  includes a tab- tension  system to maintain flatness all across the projector screen. Standard features include a…




					www.elitescreens.eu


----------



## Anh Nguyen

noob00224 said:


> It seems Elite has an ALR screen, DayWalker DW3, but listed only on the EU website. Claims a 1.0 gain, and is available only in drop down tab tension version. Could not find any more info, like viewing angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DayWalker DW3 Tab Tension 16:9 electric projector screen
> 
> 
> The Daywalker  Series  includes a tab- tension  system to maintain flatness all across the projector screen. Standard features include a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elitescreens.eu


View angle is about +/- 40 degrees for the best even though you can seat more to the side but gain will be less

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Anh Nguyen said:


> View angle is about +/- 40 degrees for the best even though you can seat more to the side but gain will be less
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Where did you get this specification?

I could not find it on Elite's website.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

noob00224 said:


> Where did you get this specification?
> 
> I could not find it on Elite's website.


See pdf attached. I got it from elite website
View attachment cinegrey3D_5D_comp.pdf


Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Anh Nguyen said:


> See pdf attached. I got it from elite website
> View attachment 3024727
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


That's the 3D and 5D. 

I'm talking about the specification for the DW3.


----------



## noob00224

@Anh Nguyen I asked elite, they said the specifications are the same as for the Cinegrey 3D. 
Regarding the difference in gain, they said it should be regarded at 1.2 gain, and something about being difficult to measure the actual gain.


----------



## mbitter

This thread is extremely large and I am tempted to start a separate thread but will see if there is active conversation on this one.

I do not want to spend the money on a tab tensioned screen although I understand it is better. It simply isn't in the budget. I am deciding between the following screens and have searched a ton on them on YouTube and Reddit without definitive success. 

I'm looking for a screen that is 110 inches that is electric with trigger line (doesn't need to be wireless).

These electric screens all seem VERY similar except Spectrum 2 doesn't come with trigger import without the additional $100 kit?  Can anyone share their personal experience?

Elite Screens Spectrum 110 (Max White)
Elite Screens Spectrum 2 110 (Max White FG - FiberGlass)
Elite Screens VMax 2 110 (Max White FG - FiberGlass)


----------



## Budala007

Can the AR120DHD3 Cinegrey 3D screen be used with a BenQ HT2050A ceiling mounted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> Can the AR120DHD3 Cinegrey 3D screen be used with a BenQ HT2050A ceiling mounted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is what the 3D looks like with a HT3050 (almost the same as the HT2050a) at a throw ratio of ~1.5x:








Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D


It’s a pretty drastic change in my experience especially for a projector with middling black levels like the uhd65. Also will help out how hdr looks since it’s a high gain screen. Just be aware though that you get some serious hot spotting if the screens midpoint is not at eye level. If you...




www.avsforum.com












Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D


Examples of hotspot on a Benq W2000 (HT3050) and a 106" Cinegrey 3D, white walls. The first 6 attached pictures with throw range x1.15 (minimum), table mounted, Full lamp, 1h on lamp, Cinema, Brilliant Color off. The hotspot in the Passengers and other examples looks better in real life than...




www.avsforum.com





Above the post in the first link the projector was set up at it's minimum throw, 1.15x.


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> Here is what the 3D looks like with a HT3050 (almost the same as the HT2050a) at a throw ratio of ~1.5x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D
> 
> 
> It’s a pretty drastic change in my experience especially for a projector with middling black levels like the uhd65. Also will help out how hdr looks since it’s a high gain screen. Just be aware though that you get some serious hot spotting if the screens midpoint is not at eye level. If you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D
> 
> 
> Examples of hotspot on a Benq W2000 (HT3050) and a 106" Cinegrey 3D, white walls. The first 6 attached pictures with throw range x1.15 (minimum), table mounted, Full lamp, 1h on lamp, Cinema, Brilliant Color off. The hotspot in the Passengers and other examples looks better in real life than...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above the post in the first link the projector was set up at it's minimum throw, 1.15x.


I ordered from amazon so I’m not sure why it if I’d get the screen with Velcro instead of springs? Isn’t Velcro the very old version of this screen? Would amazon have the most updated version I wonder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> I ordered from amazon so I’m not sure why it if I’d get the screen with Velcro instead of springs? Isn’t Velcro the very old version of this screen? Would amazon have the most updated version I wonder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a similar situation with the old and new versions but can't find the thread. Should be in the Screens sub forum. Can't remember the details exactly.

Maybe someone can find it.


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> There was a similar situation with the old and new versions but can't find the thread. Should be in the Screens sub forum. Can't remember the details exactly.
> 
> Maybe someone can find it.


I highly doubt I’d get the Velcro version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budala007

I tried the Elite Cinegray 3D screen and to me at least in my area it looks considerably darker than what I had which was this screen. I’m baffled. What gives?

STR-169110 Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 110", White Material) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PUQPFLS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_kNwAFbAN0XZEW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> I tried the Elite Cinegray 3D screen and to me at least in my area it looks considerably darker than what I had which was this screen. I’m baffled. What gives?
> 
> STR-169110 Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 110", White Material) Amazon.com: STR-169110 Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 110", White Material): Electronics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because it's an ALR with a grey base and it's actual gain is ~0.7.


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> That's because it's an ALR with a grey base and it's actual gain is ~0.7.


So should I go back to the white screen in this case ? I figure I try the Cinegrey 3D, but it’s obviously not going to work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> So should I go back to the white screen in this case ? I figure I try the Cinegrey 3D, but it’s obviously not going to work out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know your situation.

The 5D is actually 1.0 gain.


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> I don't know your situation.
> 
> The 5D is actually 1.0 gain.


But doesn’t the projector has to be pointed at the screen a certain way still?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> But doesn’t the projector has to be pointed at the screen a certain way still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> Don't understand what you mean.


No matter what BenQ said I can’t use grey screens. I have to stick with white because of my ambient lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> No matter what BenQ said I can’t use grey screens. I have to stick with white because of my ambient lighting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Benq, the company, said you can't use grey screens? 
And use white with ambient light?

That does not make any sense.


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> Benq, the company, said you can't use grey screens?
> And use white with ambient light?
> 
> That does not make any sense.


Why’s that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noob00224

Budala007 said:


> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I don't understand what you're trying to say. 

Who said that you can't use grey screens for ambient light and have to use use white screens (for ambient light)?


----------



## Budala007

noob00224 said:


> Sorry I don't understand what you're trying to say.
> 
> Who said that you can't use grey screens for ambient light and have to use use white screens (for ambient light)?


BenQ, the projector company. It’s what they recommend overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sddp

noob00224 said:


> The 3D has a 0.7 gain, and the NX7 is not that bright. The projector must also be placed further away from the screen, which will also reduce it's brightness.
> 
> For 150" (16:9?) even 135" the 3D would be too dim.
> 
> 
> For a projector like the NX7 you don't want any ambient light or even wall reflections.
> 
> The first step is to treat the room for reflections.
> 
> Secondly get a smooth white screen. HDR requires more brightness, so a screen with a higher gain would be very beneficial.
> 
> I recommend the Stewart ST130 G4 which actually has 1.3 gain.
> 
> The projector should also be placed as close as possible to the screen since from closest to furthest placing distance it will loose 27% brightness.



The Cinegrey 3D is only .7g? Even though they state on their site it's 1.2g?

I have the 150" 16:9 Cinegrey 3D with an Epson 5040 and while they both work flawlessly together (fully light controlled room with dark green paint including ceiling) and planning on getting the NX7, the projector is 21.5' from the screen. Would the NX7 still be bright enough? I do have the 5040 in highest mode but on Cinema with the DCI-P3 filter and use to that and also watch a TON of 3D Blu rays. Would I lose a lot of what I am use to going to NX7 in terms of native 4K HDR and 3D conents?


----------



## noob00224

sddp said:


> The Cinegrey 3D is only .7g? Even though they state on their site it's 1.2g?
> 
> I have the 150" 16:9 Cinegrey 3D with an Epson 5040 and while they both work flawlessly together (fully light controlled room with dark green paint including ceiling) and planning on getting the NX7, the projector is 21.5' from the screen. Would the NX7 still be bright enough? I do have the 5040 in highest mode but on Cinema with the DCI-P3 filter and use to that and also watch a TON of 3D Blu rays. Would I lose a lot of what I am use to going to NX7 in terms of native 4K HDR and 3D conents?


What manufacturers claim is often not accurate.

The Cinegrey 3D is not necessary in that room.
On Highest lamp mode, with filter ON, from 21.5' on an 150" 16:9 screen, you're getting ~600 lumens on a new lamp, on the 3D.
With the NX7 on High lamp (from same distance) you're getting ~900 lumens, new lamp, on the 3D.
On Low lamp, ~600, new lamp, 3D.

Both projectors loose ~27% of brightness from when going to closest to furthest placement. Currently it sits at ~1.9x, which means it looses ~14% brightness. 
Engaging the filter on the NX7 means another loss of ~15% brightness, but without it's got good DCI P3 coverage, better than the Epson without the filter.

How bright the screen should be is subjective, but for HDR and 3D is very recommended to go as high as possible.
For HDR on the NX7 I've seen recommended minimum 21fL. Lamps age, so initially it would have to be more.

An 150" 16:9 screen has 66.71 ft².

600 (lumens) / 66.71 = 8.99 fL

Generally for SDR 12-15fL is recommended.

For 21fL 1400 lumens would be needed.
For 30 so that it reaches 21 by the time the lamp ages that's 2000 lumens.

Lumen measurements here:








JVC DLA-NX7 4K D-ILA Projector Review


With its stunning native 4K resolution, superb contrast, and automated HDR tone-mapping, the JVC DLA-NX7 reaffirms JVC's place near the pinnacle of home theater projection.



www.projectorcentral.com





The NX7, without the filter, can do ~1500 on High lamp and ~1000 on Eco. 
With the current placement ~14% is lost.

So you would need the highest gain that would artifact. From 1.9x it's not likely to do that. But moving the projector closer it could, depending on the throw and screen fabric.

There are two ways to increase gain:

Anamorphic lens, but they can be expensive and only usable for scope movies. Increase brightness by ~30%.

Positive gain screens. Many owners of the NX series use the Stewart ST130 G4 or Neve, which are both close to 1.3. There is also a fabric from Screen Ticket that can do ~1.3 gain, not sure if it's sold as a screen as well:








Silver Ticket Screen?


Has anyone compared the AT screens on silver ticket to the DIY options that many people on here use? This sounds easier, and it's a couple hundred more. At that price point, I would go silver ticket if the quality (sound and picture) were better. But if the screens are better for the DIY...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## sddp

noob00224 said:


> What manufacturers claim is often not accurate.
> 
> The Cinegrey 3D is not necessary in that room.
> On Highest lamp mode, with filter ON, from 21.5' on an 150" 16:9 screen, you're getting ~600 lumens on a new lamp, on the 3D.
> With the NX7 on High lamp (from same distance) you're getting ~900 lumens, new lamp, on the 3D.
> On Low lamp, ~600, new lamp, 3D.
> 
> Both projectors loose ~27% of brightness from when going to closest to furthest placement. Currently it sits at ~1.9x, which means it looses ~14% brightness.
> Engaging the filter on the NX7 means another loss of ~15% brightness, but without it's got good DCI P3 coverage, better than the Epson without the filter.
> 
> How bright the screen should be is subjective, but for HDR and 3D is very recommended to go as high as possible.
> For HDR on the NX7 I've seen recommended minimum 21fL. Lamps age, so initially it would have to be more.
> 
> An 150" 16:9 screen has 66.71 ft².
> 
> 600 (lumens) / 66.71 = 8.99 fL
> 
> Generally for SDR 12-15fL is recommended.
> 
> For 21fL 1400 lumens would be needed.
> For 30 so that it reaches 21 by the time the lamp ages that's 2000 lumens.
> 
> Lumen measurements here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JVC DLA-NX7 4K D-ILA Projector Review
> 
> 
> With its stunning native 4K resolution, superb contrast, and automated HDR tone-mapping, the JVC DLA-NX7 reaffirms JVC's place near the pinnacle of home theater projection.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NX7, without the filter, can do ~1500 on High lamp and ~1000 on Eco.
> With the current placement ~14% is lost.
> 
> So you would need the highest gain that would artifact. From 1.9x it's not likely to do that. But moving the projector closer it could, depending on the throw and screen fabric.
> 
> There are two ways to increase gain:
> 
> Anamorphic lens, but they can be expensive and only usable for scope movies. Increase brightness by ~30%.
> 
> Positive gain screens. Many owners of the NX series use the Stewart ST130 G4 or Neve, which are both close to 1.3. There is also a fabric from Screen Ticket that can do ~1.3 gain, not sure if it's sold as a screen as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Ticket Screen?
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the AT screens on silver ticket to the DIY options that many people on here use? This sounds easier, and it's a couple hundred more. At that price point, I would go silver ticket if the quality (sound and picture) were better. But if the screens are better for the DIY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com



Thanks!
So frustrating that stated numbers are so off, I know this is the case with receivers stating 140watts per channel on Dolby ATMOS receivers which is impossible (more or less 75 watts if that with all 13 channels running), but didn't think screen manufactures played the same game. 
Anamorphic lens it way out of the $$ (since the NX7 is already up there and unfortunately have to buy the emitter separately, can't understand why that is not built in like very other 3D system for the last 10+ years). Over all I am happy with my Epsons 3D but wishing there was way more pop out on 3D films, so from what you're saying, on the NX7 in high lamp mode, can I get as good if not better 3D?


I will also be in the process up upgrading my screen from 16:9 to scope and will be doing a DIY with paint and might go either 1.5 gain or 2.4 gain, but will be around 180"

Thank you for any opinions/advice


----------



## noob00224

sddp said:


> Thanks!
> So frustrating that stated numbers are so off, I know this is the case with receivers stating 140watts per channel on Dolby ATMOS receivers which is impossible (more or less 75 watts if that with all 13 channels running), but didn't think screen manufactures played the same game.
> Anamorphic lens it way out of the $$ (since the NX7 is already up there and unfortunately have to buy the emitter separately, can't understand why that is not built in like very other 3D system for the last 10+ years). Over all I am happy with my Epsons 3D but wishing there was way more pop out on 3D films, so from what you're saying, on the NX7 in high lamp mode, can I get as good if not better 3D?
> 
> 
> I will also be in the process up upgrading my screen from 16:9 to scope and will be doing a DIY with paint and might go either 1.5 gain or 2.4 gain, but will be around 180"
> 
> Thank you for any opinions/advice


These are just estimates, actual lumens might differ.

Can't say what artifacting issues there may be with a gain that high (2.4), better ask MM if you're going the paint route.


----------



## Crown62

Have read the last 10 pages with interest. I have a 110 cinewhite aeon screen. My walls are a light colour , my projector is the Optoma uhz65lv so 5000 lumins from the laser. 
Im defiantly getting light bouncing off the walls , I want another aeon screen , so can any one advise on either daywalker or cinegrey 3D? 
im pretty sure it’s one of these two , but just don’t understand the difference between them.
Thanks for any advice .


----------



## noob00224

Crown62 said:


> Have read the last 10 pages with interest. I have a 110 cinewhite aeon screen. My walls are a light colour , my projector is the Optoma uhz65lv so 5000 lumins from the laser.
> Im defiantly getting light bouncing off the walls , I want another aeon screen , so can any one advise on either daywalker or cinegrey 3D?
> im pretty sure it’s one of these two , but just don’t understand the difference between them.
> Thanks for any advice .


That projector is not 5000 lumens. It's very likely less than half.
And it's a model for living rooms with ambient light for sports, not a cinema projector. Poor contrast, typical 4K DLP.

So it depends what you want to use it for.

The best way to solve this issue is to treat the room, with paints and dark fabrics.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1692721894385217



The 3D and daywalker are very similar. They require more throw ratio to avoid artifacts. 
How far can the projector be placed from the screen?

Even so, a projector and screen setup can only work if the image is bright. If the image is dark that is where no lights is sent. Ambient light and reflections will wash out dark parts of the image.


----------



## Crown62

Ok thanks for the advice. That video really does make a point! The projector is to be used in a general media type room so it’s a case of making the best I can of light walls .
It’s fairly bright but didn’t not think it was actually 5k lumins depending on settings I know it can vary a lot , It’s good enough for it’s Intended use.
Just want to be sure a cinegrey will help a bit with the light walls .


----------



## noob00224

Crown62 said:


> Ok thanks for the advice. That video really does make a point! The projector is to be used in a general media type room so it’s a case of making the best I can of light walls .
> It’s fairly bright but didn’t not think it was actually 5k lumins depending on settings I know it can vary a lot , It’s good enough for it’s Intended use.
> Just want to be sure a cinegrey will help a bit with the light walls .


It can, but the projector has to be further away not to have hotspot/other artifacts.

How far away is the projector mounted, or how far away it can be mounted?


----------



## Crown62

The lens to the screen is just overt 11 feet on to a 110 diagonal 16:9 cinewhite


----------



## noob00224

Crown62 said:


> The lens to the screen is just overt 11 feet on to a 110 diagonal 16:9 cinewhite


With the current placement throw ratio is 1.37x. 
To avoid hotspots/sparkle at least 1.8x is recommended.
For 2.0x throw ratio distance lens to screen is ~16'.

Uniformity on this model is ~70%, which is not great. It affects the severity of the hotspot.

Example with DLP with 73% uniformity and Cinegrey 3D:









Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D


It’s a pretty drastic change in my experience especially for a projector with middling black levels like the uhd65. Also will help out how hdr looks since it’s a high gain screen. Just be aware though that you get some serious hot spotting if the screens midpoint is not at eye level. If you...




www.avsforum.com













Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D


Examples of hotspot on a Benq W2000 (HT3050) and a 106" Cinegrey 3D, white walls. The first 6 attached pictures with throw range x1.15 (minimum), table mounted, Full lamp, 1h on lamp, Cinema, Brilliant Color off. The hotspot in the Passengers and other examples looks better in real life than...




www.avsforum.com





So it depends if you're ok with the artifacts, unless the projector can be moved backwards.

Another alternative is paint mixes, either applied on a wall or a white screen.

Last alternative would be a negative gain grey screen, whatever brand.


----------



## Crown62

Well my 11 ish foot to screen is it as the projector is up against the back wall. So getting a cinegrey 3D screen would be a leap of faith and hope it’s ok. I’m going to look into at least covering the wall and part side walls then in a dark material. Then consider the grey screen.
‘I’m actually really pleased with the image I’m getting and blacks arnt to bad at all. I’m just after giving it a little more help with the reflection of the side walls.


----------



## sddp

Crown62 said:


> Well my 11 ish foot to screen is it as the projector is up against the back wall. So getting a cinegrey 3D screen would be a leap of faith and hope it’s ok. I’m going to look into at least covering the wall and part side walls then in a dark material. Then consider the grey screen.
> ‘I’m actually really pleased with the image I’m getting and blacks arnt to bad at all. I’m just after giving it a little more help with the reflection of the side walls.


I think you will be VERY happy with it, I have the 150" 16:9 Cinegrey 3D for several years (suggest having 2 people put it together, I did alone and the last side was really hard to do making sure it was very taut, literally a few inches an hour since I had to take breaks). I'm in a completely light controlled no white walls or ceiling theater with the Epson 5040 and it is AMAZING! on so many levels. I have bought some cinewhite and Cinegrey 5D samples and white even though some films like Fast n Furious colors pop and are brighter, the contrast of the Cinegrey 3D bay FAR blew the others out of the water. When I tested the Cinewhite I bought 4 samples (since each one was size of a 11x8.5 paper) and made a larger collage since 11.8.5 on a 150" is hard to really tell. For the money, can't go wrong with Elite, the only issue I have which has nothing to do with the scree, is that almost my entire library is scope 2.35:1 and planning on getting a bigger screen. I want to keep the height I am use to, but go wider which means a 180" 2.35:1 and it is super $$$ even with Elite since it's not a normal size and custom. Just so you know IMHO with the Cinegrey 3D you will get a LOT more contrast, Star Wars, MCU, DC, Transformers, etc. will be way more colorful due to the deeper blacks (at least with the Epson 5040/5050 since they have some serious contrast ratios). And I also use it for 3D Blu Rays


----------



## sddp

noob00224 said:


> With the current placement throw ratio is 1.37x.
> To avoid hotspots/sparkle at least 1.8x is recommended.
> For 2.0x throw ratio distance lens to screen is ~16'.
> 
> Uniformity on this model is ~70%, which is not great. It affects the severity of the hotspot.
> 
> Example with DLP with 73% uniformity and Cinegrey 3D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D
> 
> 
> It’s a pretty drastic change in my experience especially for a projector with middling black levels like the uhd65. Also will help out how hdr looks since it’s a high gain screen. Just be aware though that you get some serious hot spotting if the screens midpoint is not at eye level. If you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon Elite screen Cinegrey 3D
> 
> 
> Examples of hotspot on a Benq W2000 (HT3050) and a 106" Cinegrey 3D, white walls. The first 6 attached pictures with throw range x1.15 (minimum), table mounted, Full lamp, 1h on lamp, Cinema, Brilliant Color off. The hotspot in the Passengers and other examples looks better in real life than...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it depends if you're ok with the artifacts, unless the projector can be moved backwards.
> 
> Another alternative is paint mixes, either applied on a wall or a white screen.
> 
> Last alternative would be a negative gain grey screen, whatever brand.


If I can get your opinion and anyone else who has opinions of pros/cons please jump in on this. 

So as I mentioned before, I have a 150" 16:9 zero edge Elite screen with exactly 74.5" x 132" viewable real estate. 
Planning on going scope 2.35:1 (since I have upgraded a portion of my library to 4K and 3D several 100 discs and only opened a dozen, want to see them in their full native aspect ratio), however I do want to keep the height I have and figured since I am building the screen from scratch (framing, fabric, paint, etc) why not go a little taller for any 16:9 films/Xbox gaming which I have already tested to make sure it works on all levels i.e. distance from MLP, viewing comfort, ect. , since it won't cost extra in material or time and thus have the best of both worlds. 

Goal is to go 78" tall and 165" wide ( know the standard for 180" is 70 x 165). I already know in either format, I will always have black bars whether it's top & bottom or sides, but at least this way for 16:9 film/shows and especially gaming (mostly XBOX ONE X Star Wars Battlefront II, HALO, etc) I get more than I have now and for scope, I can truly get the theatrical feel. 
The Epson has 2 memory position button (hold up to 10 though) and planning on getting the JVC NX7. 

What are your thoughts on this? Am I missing anything or is there something that I missed and might find out later that this was not a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## noob00224

sddp said:


> If I can get your opinion and anyone else who has opinions of pros/cons please jump in on this.
> 
> So as I mentioned before, I have a 150" 16:9 zero edge Elite screen with exactly 74.5" x 132" viewable real estate.
> Planning on going scope 2.35:1 (since I have upgraded a portion of my library to 4K and 3D several 100 discs and only opened a dozen, want to see them in their full native aspect ratio), however I do want to keep the height I have and figured since I am building the screen from scratch (framing, fabric, paint, etc) why not go a little taller for any 16:9 films/Xbox gaming which I have already tested to make sure it works on all levels i.e. distance from MLP, viewing comfort, ect. , since it won't cost extra in material or time and thus have the best of both worlds.
> 
> Goal is to go 78" tall and 165" wide ( know the standard for 180" is 70 x 165). I already know in either format, I will always have black bars whether it's top & bottom or sides, but at least this way for 16:9 film/shows and especially gaming (mostly XBOX ONE X Star Wars Battlefront II, HALO, etc) I get more than I have now and for scope, I can truly get the theatrical feel.
> The Epson has 2 memory position button (hold up to 10 though) and planning on getting the JVC NX7.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Am I missing anything or is there something that I missed and might find out later that this was not a good idea?
> 
> Thanks


Ask @bud16415, he has a lot more experience with multiple aspect ratios.


----------



## sddp

noob00224 said:


> Ask @bud16415, he has a lot more experience with multiple aspect ratios.



Got thanks, what's the proper protocal? message him directly or start a new thread where others can chime in?


----------



## noob00224

sddp said:


> Got thanks, what's the proper protocal? message him directly or start a new thread where others can chime in?


Either. He's also had some threads on aspect ratios.


----------



## Crown62

Can anyone tell me if Elite sell replacement screen material? I have an aeon 244 x 137 cinewhite. I’ve tried a sample of the cinegrey 5d and its way better in my non light controlled room. I just want the material so I can recover my aluminium frame. Cant find an option on the web site for this. 
Any ideas ?


----------



## phani.me1

Hi guys, so far I've found Elite CineTension 2 150 inch and EPV Max 150 inch screens available around my budget ($1500). Do you have any recommendations? 

I've been projecting on a normal wall for the past 4 years. I find it just fine (without a specialized screen). However, I'm moving to a new place and there wooden trims on walls so the walls won't work anymore. My projector is a 1080 long throw projector (Epson 5025).


----------



## noob00224

phani.me1 said:


> Hi guys, so far I've found Elite CineTension 2 150 inch and EPV Max 150 inch screens available around my budget ($1500). Do you have any recommendations?
> 
> I've been projecting on a normal wall for the past 4 years. I find it just fine (without a specialized screen). However, I'm moving to a new place and there wooden trims on walls so the walls won't work anymore. My projector is a 1080 long throw projector (Epson 5025).


What color are the walls and how far away can the projector be mounted?


----------



## phani.me1

noob00224 said:


> What color are the walls and how far away can the projector be mounted?


The room itself is 18 ft x 21 ft. The potential wall for the screen is 18ft long and the viewing distance is about 18 ft. The walls are somewhat grey but there's a wooden trim of 4ft on all walls.


----------



## noob00224

phani.me1 said:


> The room itself is 18 ft x 21 ft. The potential wall for the screen is 18ft long and the viewing distance is about 18 ft. The walls are somewhat grey but there's a wooden trim of 4ft on all walls.


I was thinking of an ALR screen, from XY screen BC 0.8, but the room sounds semi treated. If the room could be more treated (darker grey paint for walls), that would be better. Throw ratio is ~1.7x, so should be fine.
A white screen would be ok for that room.


----------



## Pablo2k

Here is my dilemma.
I have an Elite Screens Vmax (original 2005) 100" and still works great, hence, I like to purchase another Elite Screens.
*What I don't like about Vmax1:* Sparkles galore! I can't find any info on the original 2005 Vmax, only that they are Matte White 1.1. I don't have any ripples, material is thick, back is black enough to block light from the window that is behind it, but I hate the sparkles!!!

*So I ordered sample sheets: *
CineWhite removes all sparkles instantly, but my original Vmax1 have a tad darker blacks. (as black as they can get which is pretty much dark grey because my walls are light)
Cinegrey, I don't see much enhancement with lights on, a tiny bit with lights off.
Cinegrey 5D, better blacks, but nothing crazy like I see on youtube videos. (I actually used my phone to see the difference and it did show a lot, but only thru the phone screen, when I look at it directly, I didn't see much, and maybe that's why youtube videos show a big difference)

*I'm waiting for more samples to come in:*
MaxWhite FG: Which is available with the Vmax2, but it's the fibreglass inject that scares me, I wonder if it has sparkles like mine. (I read reviews that the Spectrum screens have it, idk about Vmax2)
Acoustic Pro AUHD: My TV sits behind the screen, and I'm afraid about light bleeding thru and hitting the TV screen, and then reflecting back to me and ruining the whole experience.

*My set up is as follow:* Epson 5050UB, ceiling mounted, about 17.5ft (5.3m) from the screen. Center of lens is about 10" (25cm) below the ceiling, 
and the top of screen (actual viewing white part) its about 8" (20cm) below the ceiling.
Walls and ceiling are very light colours that kill contrast, and painting them is not an option.
My movie watching is 85% at night, lights off, and 15% daytime (some daylight leaking in from the sides of the thick curtains, light off)
It lights are one, I use my TV.

So to recap:

Acoustic Pro AUHD: Will it bleed onto my tv and bounce back?
MaxWhite FG Vmax2: Will it sparkle like my Vmax1? (Spectrum MaxWhite FG reviews say they do)
Cinegrey 5D: Worth the price for such a little difference or is my set up/distance wrong?
I can't afford Screen Innovations, I can't get fixed frame.

Thank you for taking your time to read this.


----------



## noob00224

Pablo2k said:


> Here is my dilemma.
> I have an Elite Screens Vmax (original 2005) 100" and still works great, hence, I like to purchase another Elite Screens.
> *What I don't like about Vmax1:* Sparkles galore! I can't find any info on the original 2005 Vmax, only that they are Matte White 1.1. I don't have any ripples, material is thick, back is black enough to block light from the window that is behind it, but I hate the sparkles!!!
> 
> *So I ordered sample sheets: *
> CineWhite removes all sparkles instantly, but my original Vmax1 have a tad darker blacks. (as black as they can get which is pretty much dark grey because my walls are light)
> Cinegrey, I don't see much enhancement with lights on, a tiny bit with lights off.
> Cinegrey 5D, better blacks, but nothing crazy like I see on youtube videos. (I actually used my phone to see the difference and it did show a lot, but only thru the phone screen, when I look at it directly, I didn't see much, and maybe that's why youtube videos show a big difference)
> 
> *I'm waiting for more samples to come in:*
> MaxWhite FG: Which is available with the Vmax2, but it's the fibreglass inject that scares me, I wonder if it has sparkles like mine. (I read reviews that the Spectrum screens have it, idk about Vmax2)
> Acoustic Pro AUHD: My TV sits behind the screen, and I'm afraid about light bleeding thru and hitting the TV screen, and then reflecting back to me and ruining the whole experience.
> 
> *My set up is as follow:* Epson 5050UB, ceiling mounted, about 17.5ft (5.3m) from the screen. Center of lens is about 10" (25cm) below the ceiling,
> and the top of screen (actual viewing white part) its about 8" (20cm) below the ceiling.
> Walls and ceiling are very light colours that kill contrast, and painting them is not an option.
> My movie watching is 85% at night, lights off, and 15% daytime (some daylight leaking in from the sides of the thick curtains, light off)
> It lights are one, I use my TV.
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> Acoustic Pro AUHD: Will it bleed onto my tv and bounce back?
> MaxWhite FG Vmax2: Will it sparkle like my Vmax1? (Spectrum MaxWhite FG reviews say they do)
> Cinegrey 5D: Worth the price for such a little difference or is my set up/distance wrong?
> I can't afford Screen Innovations, I can't get fixed frame.
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to read this.


Why not paint mixes then? Can be customized. Applied on the wall or a smooth screen, even electric.


----------



## Tom J. Davis

_deleted_


----------



## rollon1980

I just got a CineGrey 3D screen in 130” CinemaScope. The picture quality is pretty amazing with an Epson 6050.

however, the screen has some scuffmarks that are not visible by eye with lights on but show up as a “dirty screen effect” on certain scenes. It’s a bit disappointing as a friend of mine had to have 2 replacements with his 5D before it was perfect.

Is this a normal occurrence? I thought he was just unlucky but It’s a bit disappointing if quality control is this bad...


----------



## sddp

rollon1980 said:


> I just got a CineGrey 3D screen in 130” CinemaScope. The picture quality is pretty amazing with an Epson 6050.
> 
> however, the screen has some scuffmarks that are not visible by eye with lights on but show up as a “dirty screen effect” on certain scenes. It’s a bit disappointing as a friend of mine had to have 2 replacements with his 5D before it was perfect.
> 
> Is this a normal occurrence? I thought he was just unlucky but It’s a bit disappointing if quality control is this bad...


I've never heard that, I have the 150" 16:9 Cinegrey 3D and its flawless from day one. The company is really good on their customer service


----------



## rollon1980

sddp said:


> I've never heard that, I have the 150" 16:9 Cinegrey 3D and its flawless from day one. The company is really good on their customer service


Well we are super unlucky then or recent issues with quality control for ANZ region? 

Disappointing when you waited for a screen for 4 months as the size is not in stock. If they do fix it, I’ll have to wait another 3 months most likely and hope it won’t have the same issue.
I’ve sent the issues off to them. Let’s see what they say and if they do rise to the challenge.


----------



## sddp

rollon1980 said:


> Well we are super unlucky then or recent issues with quality control for ANZ region?
> 
> Disappointing when you waited for a screen for 4 months as the size is not in stock. If they do fix it, I’ll have to wait another 3 months most likely and hope it won’t have the same issue.
> I’ve sent the issues off to them. Let’s see what they say and if they do rise to the challenge.


I had my led lights strip power/remote go bad, it was a bad run and they replaced it with in a week, so in your case it would just be sending off the screen fabric as a replacement and they are good about customer service, althouhg with the pandemic no one is answering the phones and its chat or email only.


----------



## Project H

Looking for an Elite Screen recommendation. Here are some details of my space / setup:

-Open basement rec room (non-dedicated home theater) with light control
-Some ambient light
-Epson 5030UB projector
-16ft throw distance
-White walls
-Floor standing and in-ceiling Klipsch reference speakers (no acoustic screen needed)
-135" screen size desired.

Thoughts on the Sable screen with thicker black trim?


----------



## Paul K

I just recently installed the Elite Sable screen (120") with Cinegray 3d material. I have it installed where my previous screen was ( a diy matt white screen). I had a wide, 8" black felt border around my old screen which the Sable sits on top of. I also have a light controlled room wtith white walls. This screen with the ALR material has dramatically improved the black level and contrast of my projector.


----------



## fatherom

Paul K said:


> I just recently installed the Elite Sable screen (120") with Cinegray 3d material. I have it installed where my previous screen was ( a diy matt white screen). I had a wide, 8" black felt border around my old screen which the Sable sits on top of. I also have a light controlled room wtith white walls. This screen with the ALR material has dramatically improved the black level and contrast of my projector.


I had slanted ceilings in my old finished attic. Word of advice: the best thing you could do is do triple black velvet on your ceiling. It will eliminate the reflections washing out the image, especially in the upper right corner. It costs almost nothing to do and is one of the biggest impacts I've ever done in my theater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon1

Hi thinking on buying the Elite Screen Daywalker, have someone that screen in a deticated Movieroom or would you reccomend a White screen instead..? It's light controld room with No Windows.
And also can you se sparkels or glitters in the Daywalker screen..? Someone maybe have som pictures..?
Also whats the diffrence betwin the Daywalker and the other ALR screens ..??


----------



## Charles Collins

I have an Elite Aeon Series AR92WH2 screen. I am wondering if it is feasible to replace the screen material (currently cineWhite) with Acoustic Pro UHD material. Can an exact fit replacement (for the screen material) be factory made that will install the same way the original screen did? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## vvume

Anyone attempt a DIY pull-down version of a Cinegrey 3D/5D screen instead of building a fixed screen?


----------



## filmgeek47

how does the elite cinewhite compare to silver ticket? trying to find something smoother than the silver ticket, without any sparkle (I’ve found some slight sparkle in the silver ticket 1.3 raw material).


----------



## feddy

Elitescreens Sable B2 (SB120WH2) wall mount question? 
I just finished assembling the screen (a lot of labour to attach 108 sets of grommets) and got the upper wall brackets secured in the wall. Mounted the frame on those brackets and, against the wall, it looks awesome. 
Now I'm wondering what I'm supposed to do with the bottom brackets that were included in the kit. I would have thought they would prevent the lower horizontal frame bar from pulling down on the overall frame but the way the brackets are formed/shaped doesn't indicate they do that. If anything, they look to hook onto the inner ridge of the frame and pull downward. As well, the drywall screw and portion of the bracket would then appear below frame border. That can't be right. The instructions aren't of much help on that either. 
So, question is whether there's a risk of the lower part of the frame and screen stretching the screen downwards if I choose not to attach any lower bracket support?


----------



## Paul K

feddy said:


> Elitescreens Sable B2 (SB120WH2) wall mount question?
> I just finished assembling the screen (a lot of labour to attach 108 sets of grommets) and got the upper wall brackets secured in the wall. Mounted the frame on those brackets and, against the wall, it looks awesome.
> Now I'm wondering what I'm supposed to do with the bottom brackets that were included in the kit. I would have thought they would prevent the lower horizontal frame bar from pulling down on the overall frame but the way the brackets are formed/shaped doesn't indicate they do that. If anything, they look to hook onto the inner ridge of the frame and pull downward. As well, the drywall screw and portion of the bracket would then appear below frame border. That can't be right. The instructions aren't of much help on that either.
> So, question is whether there's a risk of the lower part of the frame and screen stretching the screen downwards if I choose not to attach any lower bracket support?


The lower brackets keep the bottom of the frame from being pulled away from the wall.


----------



## feddy

Paul K said:


> The lower brackets keep the bottom of the frame from being pulled away from the wall.


Thx. Screen seems to lie flat enough without help so, unless and until it shifts, I'm good.


----------



## squared80

I have a blacked out room, and I'm looking to get the VMAX2 MaxWhite FG 120" 16:9.


----------



## Tsunamijhoe

I am looking at a Sable Frame 16:9 135" with acoustic pro p3 for use with an Epson 6050UB/TW-9400.
Does anyone have any insight with this screen? What is the difference from p2 to p3?
My seating is flexible.. for more information,please look here AT screen to do or not to do?

Any information is appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Nwjunglist

I recently purchased a sable B2 when I have come to assemble it the horizontal tension rods when inserted are longer than the screen frame is this normal? 

I have used the 2 long ones vertically, but the 4 horizontal stick out passed the frame.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## JamesVG81

Tsunamijhoe said:


> I am looking at a Sable Frame 16:9 135" with acoustic pro p3 for use with an Epson 6050UB/TW-9400.
> Does anyone have any insight with this screen? What is the difference from p2 to p3?
> My seating is flexible.. for more information,please look here AT screen to do or not to do?
> 
> Any information is appreciated
> 
> Thank you


I had the Epson 5040ub with a 135inch 2.35:1 screen with the P2 and the P3. You definitely want the P3 the P2 is screen door city. Well the sample I had was. They sent me out some P3 free of charge. Customer service is great. I’m sitting around 11 foot from mine. You can’t see the weave at all on the P3 at any distance. Still using it with my JVC RS620. Thinking of going to a 150 with the new material and making masking bars. Only thing that I have tested that’s a higher gain is the XD material but you can see the weave on it. I was bothered by it at 11 foot. I tried a bunch of 2x2 samples and the elite kept up well.


----------



## Tsunamijhoe

JamesVG81 said:


> I had the Epson 5040ub with a 135inch 2.35:1 screen with the P2 and the P3. You definitely want the P3 the P2 is screen door city. Well the sample I had was. They sent me out some P3 free of charge. Customer service is great. I’m sitting around 11 foot from mine. You can’t see the weave at all on the P3 at any distance. Still using it with my JVC RS620. Thinking of going to a 150 with the new material and making masking bars. Only thing that I have tested that’s a higher gain is the XD material but you can see the weave on it. I was bothered by it at 11 foot. I tried a bunch of 2x2 samples and the elite kept up well.


Thank you.. I got the samples i ordered,which i had to pay for by the way,which is quite expensive for a small piece of material measuring 30x20cm,around 8$ per sample.. That said, i was also pretty stunned the P2 was so thin and reminded me of the material women use as a veil on the wedding day,ofcourse the backing material is lacking but still,it seemed really open.. The P3 feels like weaved plastic and is an off-white color,not real white like the P2..
Does the off-white color of the P3 have any influence on the color of the projected image?


----------



## JamesVG81

Tsunamijhoe said:


> Thank you.. I got the samples i ordered,which i had to pay for by the way,which is quite expensive for a small piece of material measuring 30x20cm,around 8$ per sample.. That said, i was also pretty stunned the P2 was so thin and reminded me of the material women use as a veil on the wedding day,ofcourse the backing material is lacking but still,it seemed really open.. The P3 feels like weaved plastic and is an off-white color,not real white like the P2..
> Does the off-white color of the P3 have any influence on the color of the projected image?


Odd I might have to go look at mine again. It’s all currently rolled up in tubes as I finish my new room. If I remember correctly the p2 was the more plastic of the 2 and the replacement they sent me is a soft fabric weave. I have pictures some where of the 2.Actually found the old thread I posted about all this.Elite screen P2 there are still pictures up. If needed I can take what they sent me out and take some new pictures.


----------



## Tsunamijhoe

JamesVG81 said:


> Odd I might have to go look at mine again. It’s all currently rolled up in tubes as I finish my new room. If I remember correctly the p2 was the more plastic of the 2 and the replacement they sent me is a soft fabric weave. I have pictures some where of the 2.Actually found the old thread I posted about all this.Elite screen P2 there are still pictures up. If needed I can take what they sent me out and take some new pictures.


Im sorry. Im in the wrong.. The models are different in EU.. The 2 samples i have are the white P3 which is very thin, the other is called acoustipro UHD which looks a lot like the one you labeled XD.
I have had contact to both eu and us elite customer service reps , and the 2 offices does not seem to communicate.
I got an email from the us rep telling me P3 and UHD was the same material, by chance i then spoke to a eu rep that didn't understand this, as they are different in EU. She told me the UHD is their newest top end, i was confused, but she recommended with my projector i look at P3 og the weaved UHD.

Anyways, the P3 look very cheap and very prone to screendoor/moire while the UHD/XD (If they are the same) is very plasticy and is off-white..
Tomorrow i will tape the 2 samples on my stewart screen, see how they hold up, even though the samples are so small, they should give an idea.
I got recommended Dream Screen from norway as being as good as Seymour, but they are really expensive, as expensive as the brand my dealer is trying to sell me on, DT screens. Dealer says the DT is the only AT screen they will sell, as the quality is unmatched, but price is as very high.
But,i am not off put if quality is so good it will last me as ling as the stewarts have 10+ years.


----------



## Jaxon1

Hi
Im looking to buy a new Projector screen for my room.
Its a light controlled movieroom matblack ceiling and mat beige walls with black absorbers on it.
The room is 6.17m long and 3.26 wide and only 2m in hight.
I have a sony vpl-vw590es projector.
Looking to buy a 16:9 106"-110" screen
And I have hade a screen research solidpix 1 103" White screen whit gain 1.0.
Looking at a couple of screens Projecta "Da-Lite" Fullvision 108" 16:9 White screen gain 1.1 or gain 1.3.
Also looking at Elitescreens Cinewhite Aeon gain 1.1 110" 16:9.
And also Screen Innovation pure white or pure gray.
Or Euroscreen Edgeless Flexwhite

Have anyone done a comparison betwin them and what are your thougts about them..?
Dont whant any sparkels or shining glittery on the screen.

Hope someone could help me to deside..😊
Going to take home some test materials also but fun to hear your thougts also..


----------



## jheoaustin2

Hi everyone,

Another stupid newbie question, but I need your advices desperately.

I bought an Elite screen of model name SPM-100H-E12 which is a non-tension electric dropdown screen. I tried it with a UST projector and got the wobbled calibration pattern. I also attached some pictures of suspicious part. I am really a newbie, so I have almost no screen experience, so can't tell if this wobble is normal or generally acceptable. I was surprised to see the 'UST projector disclaimer' in the box that says it could bad(guess implying unacceptable) with uses with UST projector. From your experience, is this acceptable or 'normal'? The 2nd is with my poor edge adjustment, and 3rd is with no edge adjustment. 

Would you think that the result would be much better or acceptable with a LT projectors? Thank you in advance, and looking forward to your helps. 

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Thrillho

Looking for some insight on the CineWhite 1.1 material. I had an EluneVision Reference 108" 1.0 gain screen and it was perfect with my JVC RS520. After an unfortunate mishap I needed to replace it on a budget and went with the Silver Ticket 1.3 gain material. It has a bit too much sparkle in bright scenes and can be distracting but on a texture/sharpness perspective is just as good as the EV was. 
I'm thinking about ordering the ES CineWhite 1.1 material and replacing the ST with it, my theatre is a bat cave with dark walls and ceilings and I don't really require the gain. My thought process in buying the 1.3 was to gain a bit of brightness for HDR but with the extra I need to clamp the iris down to get my black levels back, my brightness is measuring roughly the same as it was but with the added annoyance of the sparkles. 
Does it sound like the CineWhite 1.1 would be a good fit for me? Sharpness and low texture and without sparkles?


----------



## JamesVG81

Any one know where I might be able to get the little plastic rods that sild into the screen to hold the tension on it? I miss placed them when I moved apparently. I'm sure I can get them from elite. Was trying to use my new room this week. But that might be on hold now lol..


----------



## Guy Kuo

I just switched from a CineWhite 1.1 to a Stewart ST130 G4. The difference in uniformity, sparkles, and hot spotting are astonishing. CineWhite 1.1 had a much more intense hotspot than could be predicted from their 1.1 gain spec. Also, it had vertical bands of non-uniform reflectance layer uniformity in addition to the sparkles. If a bright scene panned, you would immediately notice the fabric's issues. Elite's Technical Support Manager, Jaime evaluated my CineWhite fabric issues and concluded it was normal for CineWhite.

JL -


> The banding that you are reporting is something that we are aware of and have tested for ourselves in our theater testing room. We found this to be adequate for projection with no compromise to the image clarity


So, they know about the vertical banding irregularities. Elite considers it normal, and replacing the fabric with another CineWhite would likely have same result, but they did offer to sell me a replacement fabric to try for full retail replacement fabric price. 

ST130 G4 is a huge improvement over my CineWhite and much worth the cost if at all within budget.

Difference is not subtle!

Photo from prime viewing spot of 150 inch CineWhite.









Photo of StudioTek 130 G4 from same position









Graphs of illuminance across center of each screen. Notice the hot spotting and uniformity difference in both the photos and graphs

Elite Cinewhite doesn't look like 1.1 gain curve to me.










Stewart ST130 G4 has a 1.3 gain curve and has better uniformity as illustrated by the graph's smoothness.









I paid full retail for both screens. Yes, there is a price difference, but it is worth it. Your eyes will notice and the screen will no longer hinder your projector's clarity.

My CineWhite was given away to someone who was using a piece of stretched linen as his screen. At least CineWhite will be an upgrade from _that_.


----------



## stopdrpnro

Currently running a jvc rs420 with a Diy 135" cinegrey 3d screen, throw is ~18'. Room is bat caveish but lights are ussually on. Found a tiny vutec silverstar series 6 screen at a thrift store and made the mistake of putting it up for comparison. The high gain+HDR was really impressive and added another layer of depth to the picture. Is there any mid-high gain alr material that I should consider before pulling the trigger on a roll of 5d?


----------



## Zaine7

*My Short Throw Hotspotting dilemma with CineGrey 3D VS CineGrey VS CineWhite*
Appreciate any suggestions as I have had a very difficult ride with my first screen.

I have the BENQ TK700STi, it's a very sharp gaming projector, 3000 Lumens 4K DLP but with quite a *significant Short Throw angle *(Throw Ratio: 0.90 – 1.08, f/2.0 – 2.1 ), and it is mounted back at about 1.2x the screen width of a 135" screen.

I purchased the Aeon CineGrey 3D before I found out about the requirements for minimum of *1.5x screen size*. So in the end there was significant hotspotting.
Basically when ceiling mounted the top middle was sufficiently bright but heading towards the corners gets *dark and blurry*, text becomes notably hard to read which makes gaming hard as well. This was a shame because contrast was unbelievable during the day and night, but it didn't feel like 4K with 60-70% of the image being dark and blurry, together with the surface coating having a smudgy appearance.

I have a *very white room*, with the screen close to the ceiling and wall, I can light control windows but the rest I can't change that's why I was eager for a grey screen.

I am organising with Elite to *replace the screen material. I have a sample of the CineWhite and standard CineGrey. *

The *CineGrey *was confusing, I find it really hard to work with the sample as its very hard to keep it taut, all creases alter the image in comparison to the CineWhite. Furthermore moving around the room shows reflection changes, which I wasn't expecting and there is still a reflective coating with its 1.0 gain. Some angles the reflective surface texture appears more visible. Placing this in the corners of my CineGrey 3D screen massively ups brightness and detail removing the original severe hotspotting of the CineGrey 3D which is what I was expecting. Aside from this If I place the sample in the middle of the screen and move to *sit on the floor*, the *CineGrey sample ups in brightness* (closer to the white sample), so I *believe this signals it still has hotspotting?* At this point I prefer the image sitting on the floor, but since I cant raise my screen this isn't possible to obtain all the time. So while the contrast appears close to the CineGrey 3D and deeper then the CineWhite, I end up prefering the bright, sharp and consistant image of the CineWhite.

With the *CineWhite *surprisingly sees an *increase in sharpness* over the CineGrey and together with its brighter colours looking better makes medium to bright scenes look better. Ofcourse any dark scene or dark colours *dont look as high in contrast*. I am worried thought that if I have a whole screen of this, the light bleed will create a worse image then what I am currently seeing with just the sample.

Perhaps I would of been better off with a flat (no gain) grey screen but Elite don't offer this and not sure if it would sacrifice sharpness? *So out of my options which is the lesser evil?* I am a bit of a sharpness junkie, and soft picture is the primary problem for me, but *I don't know what the end result will be with a full screen of CineWhite or a full screen of CineGrey with my short throw projector in this white room.* 

If I tried to sell it, it's unlikely I would get much here in AUS but would there even be better options for me (I can not paint the wall).


----------



## sddp

Zaine7 said:


> *My Short Throw Hotspotting dilemma with CineGrey 3D VS CineGrey VS CineWhite*
> Appreciate any suggestions as I have had a very difficult ride with my first screen.
> 
> I have the BENQ TK700STi, it's a very sharp gaming projector, 3000 Lumens 4K DLP but with quite a *significant Short Throw angle *(Throw Ratio: 0.90 – 1.08, f/2.0 – 2.1 ), and it is mounted back at about 1.2x the screen width of a 135" screen.
> 
> I purchased the Aeon CineGrey 3D before I found out about the requirements for minimum of *1.5x screen size*. So in the end there was significant hotspotting.
> Basically when ceiling mounted the top middle was sufficiently bright but heading towards the corners gets *dark and blurry*, text becomes notably hard to read which makes gaming hard as well. This was a shame because contrast was unbelievable during the day and night, but it didn't feel like 4K with 60-70% of the image being dark and blurry, together with the surface coating having a smudgy appearance.
> 
> I have a *very white room*, with the screen close to the ceiling and wall, I can light control windows but the rest I can't change that's why I was eager for a grey screen.
> 
> I am organising with Elite to *replace the screen material. I have a sample of the CineWhite and standard CineGrey. *
> 
> The *CineGrey *was confusing, I find it really hard to work with the sample as its very hard to keep it taut, all creases alter the image in comparison to the CineWhite. Furthermore moving around the room shows reflection changes, which I wasn't expecting and there is still a reflective coating with its 1.0 gain. Some angles the reflective surface texture appears more visible. Placing this in the corners of my CineGrey 3D screen massively ups brightness and detail removing the original severe hotspotting of the CineGrey 3D which is what I was expecting. Aside from this If I place the sample in the middle of the screen and move to *sit on the floor*, the *CineGrey sample ups in brightness* (closer to the white sample), so I *believe this signals it still has hotspotting?* At this point I prefer the image sitting on the floor, but since I cant raise my screen this isn't possible to obtain all the time. So while the contrast appears close to the CineGrey 3D and deeper then the CineWhite, I end up prefering the bright, sharp and consistant image of the CineWhite.
> 
> With the *CineWhite *surprisingly sees an *increase in sharpness* over the CineGrey and together with its brighter colours looking better makes medium to bright scenes look better. Ofcourse any dark scene or dark colours *dont look as high in contrast*. I am worried thought that if I have a whole screen of this, the light bleed will create a worse image then what I am currently seeing with just the sample.
> 
> Perhaps I would of been better off with a flat (no gain) grey screen but Elite don't offer this and not sure if it would sacrifice sharpness? *So out of my options which is the lesser evil?* I am a bit of a sharpness junkie, and soft picture is the primary problem for me, but *I don't know what the end result will be with a full screen of CineWhite or a full screen of CineGrey with my short throw projector in this white room.*
> 
> If I tried to sell it, it's unlikely I would get much here in AUS but would there even be better options for me (I can not paint the wall).



I have a 150" CineGrey 3D 16:9 and LOVE IT. I have tested their 5D and cinewhite on a few occasions. The sample that is the size of a paper 11x8 wasn't enough so I bought 4 of each and made a larger size on cardboard for a larger size and tested on various movies, Dark like Star Wars to bright like Fast and furious and yes the white was a bit brighter. BUT!! at the loss of darker blacks and contrast. The Cinegrey 3D for me won every time. I left the samples in the middle while watching movies for weeks. I am using an Epson 5040 at about 20'. However since most films are 2.35:1 I am planning on going to a scope screen and want to keep my height that I am use to, so thus have to go to a 180" scope scree and it will be custom and takes about 4-6 months and the price is a tad TOO high, so now considering making my own screen and painting it with Screen paint.


----------



## kd--

Zaine7 said:


> *My Short Throw Hotspotting dilemma with CineGrey 3D VS CineGrey VS CineWhite*
> Appreciate any suggestions as I have had a very difficult ride with my first screen.
> 
> I have the BENQ TK700STi, it's a very sharp gaming projector, 3000 Lumens 4K DLP but with quite a *significant Short Throw angle *(Throw Ratio: 0.90 – 1.08, f/2.0 – 2.1 ), and it is mounted back at about 1.2x the screen width of a 135" screen.
> 
> I purchased the Aeon CineGrey 3D before I found out about the requirements for minimum of *1.5x screen size*. So in the end there was significant hotspotting.
> Basically when ceiling mounted the top middle was sufficiently bright but heading towards the corners gets *dark and blurry*, text becomes notably hard to read which makes gaming hard as well. This was a shame because contrast was unbelievable during the day and night, but it didn't feel like 4K with 60-70% of the image being dark and blurry, together with the surface coating having a smudgy appearance.
> 
> I have a *very white room*, with the screen close to the ceiling and wall, I can light control windows but the rest I can't change that's why I was eager for a grey screen.
> 
> I am organising with Elite to *replace the screen material. I have a sample of the CineWhite and standard CineGrey. *
> 
> The *CineGrey *was confusing, I find it really hard to work with the sample as its very hard to keep it taut, all creases alter the image in comparison to the CineWhite. Furthermore moving around the room shows reflection changes, which I wasn't expecting and there is still a reflective coating with its 1.0 gain. Some angles the reflective surface texture appears more visible. Placing this in the corners of my CineGrey 3D screen massively ups brightness and detail removing the original severe hotspotting of the CineGrey 3D which is what I was expecting. Aside from this If I place the sample in the middle of the screen and move to *sit on the floor*, the *CineGrey sample ups in brightness* (closer to the white sample), so I *believe this signals it still has hotspotting?* At this point I prefer the image sitting on the floor, but since I cant raise my screen this isn't possible to obtain all the time. So while the contrast appears close to the CineGrey 3D and deeper then the CineWhite, I end up prefering the bright, sharp and consistant image of the CineWhite.
> 
> With the *CineWhite *surprisingly sees an *increase in sharpness* over the CineGrey and together with its brighter colours looking better makes medium to bright scenes look better. Ofcourse any dark scene or dark colours *dont look as high in contrast*. I am worried thought that if I have a whole screen of this, the light bleed will create a worse image then what I am currently seeing with just the sample.
> 
> Perhaps I would of been better off with a flat (no gain) grey screen but Elite don't offer this and not sure if it would sacrifice sharpness? *So out of my options which is the lesser evil?* I am a bit of a sharpness junkie, and soft picture is the primary problem for me, but *I don't know what the end result will be with a full screen of CineWhite or a full screen of CineGrey with my short throw projector in this white room.*
> 
> If I tried to sell it, it's unlikely I would get much here in AUS but would there even be better options for me (I can not paint the wall).


Curious what you ended up doing here. I have a TK700STi and am trying to decide between Silver Ticket HC Grey and the other options out there... 120" from around 8' for me.


----------



## cricket9998

I am unhappy with Cinegray 5D and I would NOT recommend it to anyone. Even with a 1.8 throw ratio, I have hotspotting and the viewing angles are TERRIBLE. Bright white light has a very clear center circle in addition to banding which looks like fog over a sunset. Its bad. Elite claims that is normal. One seat over, you lose 1/3 of the screen brightness off axis.

Is there anything I can do besides replacing the material? I am talking to support right now but they are being very vague.


----------



## sddp

cricket9998 said:


> I am unhappy with Cinegray 5D and I would NOT recommend it to anyone. Even with a 1.8 throw ratio, I have hotspotting and the viewing angles are TERRIBLE. Bright white light has a very clear center circle in addition to banding which looks like fog over a sunset. Its bad. Elite claims that is normal. One seat over, you lose 1/3 of the screen brightness off axis.
> 
> Is there anything I can do besides replacing the material? I am talking to support right now but they are being very vague.



The 5D is for like bars and restaurants with sunlight or super bright lights, not for home use. So thus definitely NOT recommended for home and hot spotting would be the reason why.
I've spoken to tech support many times and not sure why they would be vague, this is just physics on how an extreme 1.5 gain would work


----------



## Zaine7

kd-- said:


> Curious what you ended up doing here. I have a TK700STi and am trying to decide between Silver Ticket HC Grey and the other options out there... 120" from around 8' for me.


No decision as of yet. The standard CineGrey sample also has a reflective coat on it that I'm not impressed by, means it has sweet spot viewing angles as well. Doesn't come across as clear as the cinewhite but the cinewhite and the cinegrey both look good in different media or different times of the day.
I don't have silver ticket in my country but if they don't have a reflective coating and it's lambertian fully diffused surface then should be much better then elite.


----------



## cricket9998

sddp said:


> The 5D is for like bars and restaurants with sunlight or super bright lights, not for home use. So thus definitely NOT recommended for home and hot spotting would be the reason why.
> I've spoken to tech support many times and not sure why they would be vague, this is just physics on how an extreme 1.5 gain would work


Yeah they are insisting I am "the only customer" with this issue. Uh huh... denon said the same thing. Both are lies.

I am already at a 1.8 throw ratio and their marketing says I only need 1.5. I cannot imagine ANY projector looking good at 1.5 unless it outputs like 200 lumens....

I don't think I have any options other than returning it. Stewart screens are 2x the price and elite doesn't make cinegray 3d in motorized screens at 135".


----------



## Bababedi

Been seeing the Europe site, it shows daywalker screens, but the Australian website has no mention of the Daywalker. Is it known by some other name.

Also is it possible to buy the material and replace my current screen with It?


----------



## davejoe893

I wonder if anyone else has encountered the problem. I have an electric Vmax dual acoustic 120 inch screen VMAX120H114C-AUHD. A year ago, after a power outage, the screen stopped moving with the remote. Elite sent a new circuit board that fixed it. It's a big hassle to move the monster around, but I was glad it was fixed under warranty. Over the weekend, a brief few seconds power outage again disabled the screen. After the first time a year ago, I put the power on a high-quality surge protector made by Tripp Lite. I'm in touch with Elite support, but I cannot imagine this is a unique problem with my system. Is the board so fragile in general? What else may I do to prevent this from happening if it gets fixed?


----------



## cricket9998

davejoe893 said:


> I wonder if anyone else has encountered the problem. I have an electric Vmax dual acoustic 120 inch screen VMAX120H114C-AUHD. A year ago, after a power outage, the screen stopped moving with the remote. Elite sent a new circuit board that fixed it. It's a big hassle to move the monster around, but I was glad it was fixed under warranty. Over the weekend, a brief few seconds power outage again disabled the screen. After the first time a year ago, I put the power on a high-quality surge protector made by Tripp Lite. I'm in touch with Elite support, but I cannot imagine this is a unique problem with my system. Is the board so fragile in general? What else may I do to prevent this from happening if it gets fixed?


you sure you have actual wiring in your outlets? An outage should not damage anything at all. A power surge would have fried the surge protector although most have absolute crap clamping voltage. They just state their joules rating and hide the fact that they let through 400-800v… so who cares they will fry your **** anyway. I only buy protectors that have a clamping voltage of 300v or less. 

Anyway either your surge protector is crap, or your wiring is crap. I would bet on the latter. Get an outlet tester and if you don’t know anything about electricity call an electrician to inspect the outlet and that circuit


----------



## duskdrums

Looking for some advice. Planning to upgrade to a LG HW810PW DLP 4k laser projector. Can't justify spending as much on a screen as the PJ. Basement media room. White walls/ceiling, light controlled but there are small windows covered with blinds. Mostly night/dark viewing. 

Thinking about ES Starling 2 at 120" in Cinewhite or ES Cinetension 2 110" in Cinewhite. Can't really figure out the difference between these two. Any insight?

Also, wasn't planning to go with Cinegray 5D but is this a terrible idea?

thanks!!


----------



## cricket9998

Are you getting a drop down screen? If so you want the tab tensioned starling. You absolutely don’t want a drop down screen that isn’t tab tensioned. 
I have the tab starling 2 and it’s good. Looks like the cinetension has a nicer case but probably not much difference if it uses the same material. Get the biggest screen you can possibly fit, trust me


----------



## Raths

Looking for an option on Cinegrey 3D vs Cinewhite for my situation
Projector epson 7100 (HC 3800) / 9400 (6050UB) on a 105” 16:9

Projector wall is a very dark grey but the ceiling is white. Throw distance will be around 12 feet to 14 feet


----------



## cricket9998

Raths said:


> Looking for an option on Cinegrey 3D vs Cinewhite for my situation
> Projector epson 7100 (HC 3800) / 9400 (6050UB) on a 105” 16:9
> 
> Projector wall is a very dark grey but the ceiling is white. Throw distance will be around 12 feet to 14 feet


As long as you can make the room pitch black from all light sources besides the projector, a white screen will work fine. The cinegray 3d has a larger viewing angle than 5d but you will still have hotspotting because that’s how how their screens are especially at your throw distance. If you want ALR Stewart has much better fabric at a good price if you are going to DIY. If you need drop down, elite has the best prices but you get what you pay for


----------



## Raths

cricket9998 said:


> As long as you can make the room pitch black from all light sources besides the projector, a white screen will work fine. The cinegray 3d has a larger viewing angle than 5d but you will still have hotspotting because that’s how how their screens are especially at your throw distance. If you want ALR Stewart has much better fabric at a good price if you are going to DIY. If you need drop down, elite has the best prices but you get what you pay for


Its a bedroom & going fixed frame on one of the walls (same wall that is very dark grey its dulax CR7 wayward grey) the room has blackout blinds & blackout velvet curtains so no ambient light at all. We also dont have lights on when watching TV & no other light sources (atm we have a LG OLED) the only light is probs the refection off the ceiling
we are the only people who will be watching (side by side) we are around 12ft from the screen, i will also be making masking (need to look how to so that) for it so i can do 2.35

Also im in the UK so screens are VERY limited on what i can buy esp since import is 20%


----------



## ftomic

Hi
I'm looking for a motorized 100" drop-down screen for my apartment, budget is 500€ max.

I am located in Europe and i don't understand why is there a difference in models from Elite Screens USA and Elite Screens EU?
For example, the EU store doesn't have the newer Spectrum 2 or the VMAX2?
Are we really stuck with the really old Spectrum and VMAX models?

Any help is appreciated, also if anyone from the EU has any recommendations on a screen it would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Raths

ftomic said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for a motorized 100" drop-down screen for my apartment, budget is 500€ max.
> 
> I am located in Europe and i don't understand why is there a difference in models from Elite Screens USA and Elite Screens EU?
> For example, the EU store doesn't have the newer Spectrum 2 or the VMAX2?
> Are we really stuck with the really old Spectrum and VMAX models?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, also if anyone from the EU has any recommendations on a screen it would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


I asked elite screens about why we dont get X screens & they said its just not the market for them and wont be updating the product list for europe. Like they dont even do the cinewhite UHD or UHD-B material either they also dont do their higher up line like the polarstar etc. So unless you want to import from the US you are stuck with what we are given unfortunately. Im in the UK and for brands we have Sapphire / grandview (seem to be the same material / frames) & Spitfire cinema then some random named ones. So im having to buy from the EU store with limited choice too i would be tempted to order from the USA but with shipping then import its gonna cost maybe 30% on top. It seems the USA get really good companies like screen innovations, Elite screens full product list & ES higher up line. where as the EU gets shafted.


----------



## BayAreaFan

Just got a 120” Elite Yardmaster 2, Portable screen but the screen material has too many wrinkles!
Have opened a ticket with them.


----------



## Erin Wilson

Alan Gouger said:


> Post all your questions and answers related to Elite screens to this thread.
> 
> No sales or marketing. It will be removed. Thank you.


What is the difference between the following two models?

TE135HW2-E20
TE135HW2

I've compared specs on multiple vendor sites. I combed the brochure for the entire product line.

Each _appears_ to have the same screen material, view-size, aspect, resolution, width/height, etc.

Product line brochure indicates a _nominal_ difference in net/gross weight. Which makes things more confusing to me, bc all else looks the same.

So far, the only compelling difference I'm seeing between the models is $600 USD. For what?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can ELI5.

-Erin


----------



## cricket9998

Erin Wilson said:


> What is the difference between the following two models?
> 
> TE135HW2-E20
> TE135HW2
> 
> I've compared specs on multiple vendor sites. I combed the brochure for the entire product line.
> 
> Each _appears_ to have the same screen material, view-size, aspect, resolution, width/height, etc.
> 
> Product line brochure indicates a _nominal_ difference in net/gross weight. Which makes things more confusing to me, bc all else looks the same.
> 
> So far, the only compelling difference I'm seeing between the models is $600 USD. For what?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can ELI5.
> 
> -Erin


The amount of drop down the screen has. Usually e12 or e20 something like that. Depends on where you need your screen area to be


----------



## Erin Wilson

cricket9998 said:


> The amount of drop down the screen has. Usually e12 or e20 something like that. Depends on where you need your screen area to be


Ah! Ok. Like, for installations on higher ceilings, where you need extra matte up top (to get the screen down to a better viewing angle)? 

If that's a correct understanding, you've totally cleared it up for me. I really appreciate the response.


----------



## Sean325

Is it possible to get something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7CRY94/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1

IN a larger size AND acoustically transparent?

-Sean


----------



## JamesVG81

Any one know if you can get AcousticPro UHD in a 2.35:1 fixed screen? I have a 138inch 2.35:1 elite screen now with 1080p3 but I would like to upgrade. Seems I can only find AcousticPro UHD in 16:9 ..


----------



## cricket9998

JamesVG81 said:


> Any one know if you can get AcousticPro UHD in a 2.35:1 fixed screen? I have a 138inch 2.35:1 elite screen now with 1080p3 but I would like to upgrade. Seems I can only find AcousticPro UHD in 16:9 ..


Email them and ask if they will make you a custom one. They may.


----------



## Augie

A note about a positive experience with Elite since I've read some negative things lately. I replaced a two-decade-old 110" Stewart Filmscreen FireHawk G1 manual pulldown screen with a 120" Elite Screens Aeon Series fixed screen with CineGrey 3D material. I purchased via Amazon. The screen was packaged extremely well. Assembly and hanging was straight-forward. I love the thin frame. The screen material is great for ALR and arrived in flawless condition. And the price was right compared to Stewart.


----------



## JamesVG81

Got a sample of the UHD AT vs my 1080p3 and it’s a big difference in gain and weave is a lot tighter. To bad they don’t make it in a 2.35:1 screen , only 16:9.


----------



## markymiles

@JamesVG81 I would remove that 2nd pic for security reasons, unless you were just typing random numbers?!?


----------



## ciosad

Hi Everyone! Have a home theater / home automation project kicking off later this month, and was checking here if there were any known concerns I should consider with the planned setup.

Projector: Epson LS500 (UST)
Screen: MQE100HW2-E12

This is a UST with a fair amount of advertised lumens (4,000), and it will be mounted on the ceiling. While this installation is occurring in the living room, light control is readily available. The windows will have blinds integrated with Control4 to deploy a solar shade layer when only privacy is required and a blackout layer when total light control is desired.

A major driver for securing a green light on the project was making the living room better suited for having company over, so the new seating is not necessarily optimized for viewing. That said... I have a couple chairs with enough mobility to get in a good spot should it really be a cinema night & the viewing angle from the side creates an issue.

Looks like a couple posts in the past six months are tangential in nature. An example I saw mentioned short throw distances creating hot spots, and I think another mentioned tab tensioning being less than sufficient. This is a fairly major purchase for me, so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't about to set myself up for something less than super.

My assumption & hope is moving to a 100" ~4k HDR projector from a 65" 1080p set from 2013 will be such an upgrade that what blows me away far outweighs what might be less than perfect.


----------



## cricket9998

ciosad said:


> Hi Everyone! Have a home theater / home automation project kicking off later this month, and was checking here if there were any known concerns I should consider with the planned setup.
> 
> Projector: Epson LS500 (UST)
> Screen: MQE100HW2-E12
> 
> This is a UST with a fair amount of advertised lumens (4,000), and it will be mounted on the ceiling. While this installation is occurring in the living room, light control is readily available. The windows will have blinds integrated with Control4 to deploy a solar shade layer when only privacy is required and a blackout layer when total light control is desired.
> 
> A major driver for securing a green light on the project was making the living room better suited for having company over, so the new seating is not necessarily optimized for viewing. That said... I have a couple chairs with enough mobility to get in a good spot should it really be a cinema night & the viewing angle from the side creates an issue.
> 
> Looks like a couple posts in the past six months are tangential in nature. An example I saw mentioned short throw distances creating hot spots, and I think another mentioned tab tensioning being less than sufficient. This is a fairly major purchase for me, so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't about to set myself up for something less than super.
> 
> My assumption & hope is moving to a 100" ~4k HDR projector from a 65" 1080p set from 2013 will be such an upgrade that what blows me away far outweighs what might be less than perfect.


short throw with ALR material can create hot spots. This has 1.2 or 1.1 gain so I don’t know if this will make a hot spot you probably should email elite for their minimum short throw distance. I would still recommend avoiding elite and getting abetter screen like Stewart, silver ticket, Seymour, etc. a screen is damn hard to resell and you really don’t want to get another one down the road. Get the biggest screen you will ever need the first time.


----------



## ciosad

@cricket9998 -- thank you for the head's up.

From what I can tell, this screen material has no AVR features.
While I can technically fit a larger screen in the space, anything larger than 100" is going to look comical.
I may have figured out why I had some trouble doing better research. This particular SKU appears to be associated with a division of Elite Screens dedicated to custom installers called EVP Screens, and I suppose this makes sense considering a custom installer is doing the work.

If I'm right, the associated product is their Marquee Tension model of the Aerie Tension line. It claims to be compatible with UST, and shows a gain of 1.1 due to the CineWhite 2 material. ...their website doesn't show any other material options for this particular line of screens.

While the EPV Screens website doesn't include any throw distance information directly in the screen or material webpages, they do include it in a linked pdf called Screen Materials Comparisons. This comparison documents the throw distance as ".2 x image width" & projector central's LS500 page documents a throw ratio of "0.29:1 (d:w)," so I'm guessing this means the configuration is valid per the manufacturer specs.

The biggest challenge in this scenario has been combining the requirements of a ceiling mount AND a short throw. Despite being still a bit nascent, the UST market appears to be more robust than the ST market. ...too bad my floor plan won't tolerate a more traditional projector. 🤷‍♂️

Thank you for the help, and don't be shy if I've made mistakes / my thought process is flawed.

...finger crossed... I'll be sure to post some pictures when the work is done.


----------



## Cengiz Kahraman

Looking to buy a floor rising screen for my LG AU810PW. Tried Elite Screen EzCinema Plus and Luxburg 100" (stinks pretty bad) but havent liked them. I live in a rental flat (Europe btw) and not allowed to drill walls so looking to buy a good portable screen without breaking the bank. I have huge windows and cant really a light controlled environment. I only plan to use my PJ in the evening so regular 1.1 gain screen would do for me at this point.

I am leaning towards to Elite Screens EzCinema Tab-Tension portable screen nowadays but curious about the real world experiences. Could anyone share their experience with it?


----------

